#ubuntu-br 2011-08-01
<xispirito> me descupe se minha questão vai parecer idiota, mas programação é offtopic aqui?
<Maninho|AFK> sim
<Maninho|AFK> Apenas suporte ao ubuntu e suas derivantes
<xispirito> não to questionando, só acho estranho, já que ubuntu é um sistema de código aberto, quer dizer, se eu quiser editar algum código contido no ubuntu, é offtopic?
<Maninho|AFK> acredito que nao
<Maninho|AFK> mas F e C° não foi haver com codigo ubuntu
<xispirito> ok =)
<ELETRONICO> alguem pode me dizer se pode acesar um site?
<ELETRONICO> http://brazuk25.byethost4.com/joomla
<ELETRONICO> xGrind:
<ELETRONICO> blz
<xGrind> ELETRONICO; aow. blz e vc?
<ELETRONICO> joia cara
<ELETRONICO> preciso de uma maozinha aew
<ELETRONICO> vc pode tenta acesa
<ELETRONICO> http://brazuk25.byethost4.com/joomla
<xispirito> eu chuto, vocẽ fez isso mas não consegue dar acesso a ninguém
<xispirito> ELETRONICO,
<ELETRONICO> :S
<ELETRONICO> xispirito:
<ELETRONICO> pessoal no meu pais
<ELETRONICO> entra sussa
<xispirito> já vi servidor com bloqueio geoip
<xispirito> ELETRONICO, aqui abre
<ELETRONICO> blz
<ELETRONICO> é algo simples
<ELETRONICO> o q vc pode observar visualmente?
<xispirito> um peguim
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrs
<xispirito> num fundo verde azul água por hora
<xispirito> tra abrindo
<xispirito> #tá
<ELETRONICO> blza
<ELETRONICO> xd
<xispirito> é, é isso ae =)
<ELETRONICO> sim
<ELETRONICO> nao sei pk muitas pessoas do brasil nao consegue
<ELETRONICO> :!
<xispirito> talvez é porque eu esteja usando proxy no browser
<Maninho|AFK> ¿Olvido su contraseña?
<Maninho|AFK> deny for ip
<Maninho|AFK> htaccess
<xispirito> tem uns sites importados que trancam via geoip, isso me irrita...
<Maninho|AFK> quando isso acontecer pode tentar usar no ubuntu o opera + turbo
<Maninho|AFK> falando em opera, alguem ja curtiu o novo?
<Maninho|AFK> versão 11.50
<xispirito> o Rodrigo__ tava falando ontem que estava "comendo" 1gb da memória dele este opera Maninho|AFK
<Maninho|AFK> lol
<Maninho|AFK> opera file do boi aqui, nunca vi igual, nunca prestou, mas essa versão esta de parabens
 * Maninho|AFK esta trabalhando o dia todo com opera e nem falhou que nem o chromium faz =]
 * peregrinator_six ...
 * xispirito tá com um firefox aberto a seis dias
 * peregrinator_six ...²
 * Maninho|AFK ff não aguenta o trepa
 * peregrinator_six ...³
<annakamilla> oloco Maninho|AFK
<annakamilla> hj tb instalei Maninho|AFK
<annakamilla> o opera
<xispirito> annakamilla, eu lembro de você, só não sei de onde
<Maninho|AFK> =]
<Maninho|AFK> instalei ontem
<Maninho|AFK> file
 * peregrinator_six 00
<xispirito> é Qt né?
<annakamilla> xispirito: eu acho que eu lembro de voce ou vc é do vol ou daquela comunidade de segurança, av e segurança no orkut
<Maninho|AFK> alguém se alembra do crimeboy?
<annakamilla> Maninho|AFK: eu sim
<xispirito> annakamilla, acho que é do vol, realmente...
<Maninho|AFK> grande crimeboy
 * peregrinator_six 0o
<xispirito> faz anos que nem vou lá
<xispirito> mas a conta deve existir
<annakamilla> to sempre la'
<Maninho|AFK> xispirito${' nao cara se nao me engano seria x11'}
<xispirito> Maninho|AFK, ${ 'acho que não em' };
<annakamilla> Maninho|AFK: o meu opera e meu okular só tá consumindo 33 % da minha capacidade de ram
<xispirito> 0.0
<Maninho|AFK> Safer web via Google Title: Opera 10.5 para Linux: tchau Qt, oi X11
<Maninho|AFK> lol
<xispirito> 33% de ram pra ler pdf e navegar 0.0
<annakamilla> isso tudo com o opera mail e o chat
<Maninho|AFK> tah loco joga isto fora
<xispirito> heahuaeaehuau
<annakamilla> to com monte de aba aberta
<annakamilla> e mais o nautilus aberto
<xispirito> eu to gastando 31%, mas tem firefox com umas vinte abas, emacs, sonata e os daemons e terminais
<Maninho|AFK> ¬¬
<xispirito> e pdf's =)
<annakamilla> xispirito: tenho somente 1,5 gb de ram
<xispirito> e eu tenho 1gb annakamilla
<Maninho|AFK> que medição é essa indu?
<xispirito> maldição indu/ deve ser aquela das reencarnações
<Maninho|AFK> to usando CPU: 88% mEMORIA 1,0 gib /2,0 gib Swap: 2,4 MIB /4,0 GIB
<annakamilla> xispirito: voce usa gnome ??
<xispirito> annakamilla, não, to usando jwm
<annakamilla> xispirito por isso
<annakamilla> se eu tivesse no flux tb iria fazer muita coisa
<xispirito> annakamilla, sim, ajuda =)
<annakamilla> apesar que o meu gnome sem nada aberto gasta uns 15 %
<annakamilla> até um pouco menos
 * Maninho|AFK sinistro
<annakamilla> se eu tivesse kde iria ser uma carroça
<Maninho|AFK> como o que porque onde vocês esta medindo isso? é indu? 15% opera? 31% opera? ou todo sistema, é o quue ram cpu hd ou rede?
 * Maninho|AFK esta em canal ingles
<annakamilla> 31 % todo o sistema
<xispirito> eu tenho a xmobar medindo
<xispirito> free etc
<annakamilla> eu meço pelo monitor do sistema
<Maninho|AFK> pronto resolvido
<Maninho|AFK> quando se fala de opera se conta apenas cpu && ram não todo sistema
 * Maninho|AFK faz jus do nick
<annakamilla> tb tem o top
<annakamilla> falando nisso tem um processo chato que se chama beam.smp, esse filho da mãe consome muita cpu
 * Maninho|AFK sugestão para ubuntu remover o top e deixar o htop por padrão melhoraria 10% do ubuntu
<annakamilla> vo sair do opera e entrar no irssi
<annakamilla> pront
<annakamilla> pronto
 * Maninho|AFK Conta no myopera http://admin.archmano.operaunite.com =]
 * xispirito se fizer uma amanhã eles exvluem -.-
<xispirito> #excluem
<annakamilla> xispirito: tenho a minha conta do opera até hoje
<xispirito> annakamilla, é que você é que nem os outros, eu não consigo ter nem um webmail que eles excluem
 * peregrinator_six a do xispirito foi excluida por que ele não pagou a conta... :P
 * peregrinator_six AUSHUAHUSHAHUSHHAUSH
<xispirito> lol
<annakamilla> xispirito: uma das minhas contas do msn é de 2005
 * xispirito com inveja
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, faz no linuxmail... :P
<xispirito> talvez lá de mesmo =)
<Maninho|AFK> só pra constar
<Maninho|AFK> http://admin.archmano.operaunite.com/webserver/?session-redirect=noCookie
<Maninho|AFK> Senha protegida
<Maninho|AFK> ?
<Maninho|AFK> lol
<Maninho|AFK> que tradução mal traduzida
<xispirito> eu não vi isso 0.0
 * Maninho|AFK se sente na instalação do ubuntu for gnome
<xispirito> uma página de entrada do facebook  que aparece 'it works!' antes de aparecer a pagina carregada 0.0
<xispirito> quem conheçe sabe
<Maninho|AFK> lol
<annakamilla> isso é sinal que o apache está funcionando mas eles esqueceram de colocar o index
<xispirito> annakamilla, sim, mas não é o blog do joãozinho
<xispirito> =)
<annakamilla> é
<annakamilla> vo ver aqui
<annakamilla> aqui o face tá normal
<xispirito> talvez seja a conf que fiz de filtragem, porque mudei a forma como os cabeçalhos http são redirecionados
<annakamilla> vou reinciar a sessão apra ver se o gnome-do vai remover um icone aqui
 * Maninho|AFK mandioca pro 6
<Maninho|AFK> canal fail lol
<annakamilla> porque Maninho|AFK
<annakamilla> ??
<paladinn> vc usa qual wm annakamilla  ?
<paladinn> gnome ?
<castro_> annakamilla,
<idub> noite
<AKINATON> renatoSilva, de uma olhada = http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=683165
<annakamilla> o gnome
<annakamilla> PabloRD:
<annakamilla> paladinn:
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: eae
<RenatoSilva> legal
<annakamilla> paladinn: gnome
<annakamilla> castro_
<annakamilla> oi tudo bom ??
<virtu> amanha USA
<virtu> o/
<Ramon> opa
<Ramon> tem alguem ai?
<LACabeza> Opa
<LACabeza> eaew pessoal
<ELECTRONICO> aew
<ELECTRONICO> blz
<ELECTRONICO> rsrsr
<ELECTRONICO> estou " trabalhando "
<ELECTRONICO> rsrsrss
<barna> bom dia!
<barna> essa net ta um lixo hoje! caindo toda hora!
<sybreed> hello my friends...
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<darouca> barna_, Não é só ai... ¬¬ #Net
<Stockholder> dia :D
<root> Dia
<Strago> dia
<Strago> :D
<Strago> alguem ae já viu esse erro ?
<Strago>  kernel: [ 2552.842275] [drm:pch_irq_handler] *ERROR* PCH poison interrupt
<Strago> estou usando o 11.04 server
<Strago> andei olhando na net, e algumas pessoas sugeriram que outra versão do kernel poderia resolver o problema, mas como não há versão mais nova disponível , estive pensando em recompilar o kernel ... o que acham ?
<darouca> Galera, o terminal não aceita acentos... O que posso fazer para ele aceitar?
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Strago> darouca
<Strago> 11.04 ?
<darouca> Strago, sim
<darouca> não
<darouca> hahaha
<darouca> 10.10
<Strago> ja experimentou reinstalar os pacotes de idiomas ?
<darouca> Desculpe, confundi...
<darouca> O problema é que não tenho acesso ao gráfico... Apenas terminal
<Strago> terminal puro ou dentro do X ?
<Strago> experimenta
<Strago> apt-get --install --reinstall language-pack-pt
<Strago> apt-get --install --reinstall language-pack-pt language-pack-pt-base
<Strago> outra coisa é olhar o locales e ver como está configurado
<Strago> cat /etc/default/locale
<Strago> roda esse comando e cola aqui a resposta
<Strago> alguem ae usa o 11.04 server ?
<darouca> Strago, LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"
<darouca> LANGUAGE="pt_BR:pt:en"
<Strago> o que fode no ubuntu são essas gambis "pt_BR.UTF-8" ... pgsql por exemplo, da um trabalho do cão qudno tu precisa rodar uma base feita no windows dentro do ubuntu
<darouca> Strago, se eu tivesse acesso a máquina era dois palitos... :/
<Strago> darouca: da uma procurada no google "ajustar locale ubuntu 10.10" ou "alterar locale ubuntu 10.10"
<Strago> tem alguns tutoriais explicando passo a passo como mudar
<darouca> pode deixar...
<Strago> deixa eu ver como está o meu 10.04
<Strago> talvez te ajude
<darouca> Strago, okl
<Pskol> nao é o layout do teclado nao???
<Pskol> ve se ta abnt2
<Strago> root@rdlinux:~# cat /etc/default/locale
<Strago> LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"
<Strago> LANGUAGE="pt_BR:pt:en"
<Strago> root@rdlinux:~# ç ã~eé èà á Ç
<Strago> no 10.04 ta funfando certinho
<darouca> O estranho é que o terminal está em inglês...
<Strago> hummm
<darouca> Mas como tem pasta que não está, não consigo acesso... :/
<Strago> ta acessando local ou ssh ?
<Strago> mas a pasta está com acento ?
<darouca> ssh
<darouca> Sim...
<darouca> Exemplo...
<darouca> no ~ tem a pasta Músicas e Modelos...
<darouca> Já não consigo acesso na Música...
<Strago> com TAB não vai ?
<darouca> Não...
<darouca> Por conta do Modelo
<darouca> :/
<Strago> vdd
<Strago> experimenta reinstalar os pacotes de idiomas pt
<Strago> em alguns casos só isso já resolve
<darouca> Vou tentar...
<Strago> ou usa o mc
<Strago> :P
<Strago> apt-get install mc
<Strago> um gerenciador de arquivos pra shell
<Strago>  kernel: [ 4158.444259] [drm:pch_irq_handler] *ERROR* PCH poison interrupt
<Strago> alguem ta passando por isso ?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> darouca: \o
<darouca> MarconM, Opa... beleza?
<MarconM> OPA
<MarconM> SIM SIM
<MarconM> darouca: e voce como q ta
<darouca> MarconM, Tudo beleza... Sofrendo por conta de um zé que coloca acento em nome de pasta e arquivo... :/
<MarconM> KKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<MarconM> darouca: arrebenta ele na porrada =D
<darouca> MarconM, está longe... rsrsrs... Não dá...
<MarconM> kkkk
<insert\roncando> darouca arma de fogo?
<insert\roncando> da um tiro nele
<Pskol> darouca, TAB neles ué
<darouca> Pskol, O tab não resolve... Pense. Duas pastas. Uma Modelos ou Músicas. Aperta M Tab eeeee rsrsrs
<Strago> renomeia a pasta modelos
<Strago> :P
<Strago> pra Nodelos
<Strago> provisoriamente
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkk
<jose> pessoal é seguro instalar o java via ppa?
<maiconp_> ola
<maiconp_> estou no canal do Brasil?
<Stavale|away> sim
<maiconp_> estou com 2 problemas...nao consigo mais usar o nautilus
<maiconp_> nautilus smb://server ip aparece uma mensagem dizendo que o naultilus nao pode manipular smb
<gabezao> maiconp_, esta instalado o smbclient?
<maiconp_> humm
<maiconp_> nao sei
<maiconp_> deixa eu ver
<gabezao> smbclient
<gabezao> dpkg -l smbclient
<darouca> Strago, HAHAHAHA... É uma solução...
<maiconp_> sim está
<maiconp_> Version: 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2
<maiconp_> Conflicts: samba4-clients
<gabezao> esa com ii na frente?
<maiconp_> ii  smbclient                    2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2      command-line SMB/CIFS clients for Unix
<gabezao> maiconp_,
<gabezao> veja agora o smbfs
<gabezao> dpkg -l smbfs
<maiconp_> ii  smbfs                        2:4.5-2                      Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package
<maiconp_> sim está
<darouca> Strago, Não vai dar certo... A mesma coisa acontece no V... :/
<gabezao> blz
<gabezao> chama o nautiulus pelo terminal maiconp_
<gabezao> pra ver
<gabezao> nautilus smb://ip
<gabezao> ele vai reclamar algum erro
<maiconp_> sim..ele diz que nao pode manipular alocalzacao smb
<maiconp_> localizacao
<gabezao> mas ele diz isso no terminal maiconp_ ?
<gabezao> ou no terminal nao ralata nada?
<maiconp_> nao...abre a janela do nautilus
<gabezao> no terminal nao ralata nada?
<maiconp_> (nautilus:3309): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<maiconp_> isso é relatado no terminal
<maiconp_> isso começou depois que eu reinstalei o gnome
<gabezao> maiconp_,
<gabezao> libgnomevfs2-extra
<gabezao> esse modulo, veja se esta ok
<gabezao> dpkg -l libgnomevfs2-extra
<maiconp_> root@maiconp-Satellite-L505:~# dpkg -l libgnomevfs2-extra
<maiconp_> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<maiconp_> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<maiconp_> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<maiconp_> ||/ Nome                       Versão                    Descrição
<maiconp_> +++-==========================-==========================-====================================================================
<maiconp_> ii  libgnomevfs2-extra         1:2.24.4-0ubuntu4          GNOME Virtual File System (extra modules)
<gabezao> sei la então
<gabezao> pq é esse modulos maiconp_
<gabezao>   * the smb module, to browse Windows shares.
<gabezao> vo almoçar
<gabezao> até
<maiconp_> talvez reinstalando esses?
<gabezao> poderia tentar maiconp_
<gabezao> mas quando esta com ii na frente do pacote
<gabezao> quer dizer que está ok..
<gabezao> vo almoçar
<gabezao> fuiz
<maiconp_> blz..
<soul_> hola
<soul_> alguien por ahi
<maiconp_> Pessoal há uma forma de eu reinstalar o ubuntu sem perder nada do que está instalado?
<maiconp_> preciso reinstalar mas nao quero perder meus arquivos e programas
<othersite> alguém por favor conhece algum cliente bitorrent bom para linux
<othersite> já utilizei o ktorrent mais não gostei não
<othersite> minha conecção é de 10mb mas o download não chega a 100
<peregrinator_six> o original dele não serve...?!
<othersite> original dele qual seria..
<peregrinator_six> Transmission 1.93
<othersite> tbm não
<othersite> muito lento
<peregrinator_six> aqui serve perfeitamente..
<fcoambrozio> othersite: velocidade de download em bittorrent não depende exclusivamente do cliente
<othersite> mas na mesma rede utilizando o not com o utorrent o download chega a 1mb
<peregrinator_six> se a fonte não ajudar não ter programa que de jeito mesmo...
<othersite> quando venho no meu pc que tem linux...não chega nem a isso
<peregrinator_six> ai tem algo errado...
<maiconp_> +i isso no boot ?
<othersite> sendo que teria de ser rapido no linux...por ter conecção mais rapida
<fcoambrozio> othersite: faz um teste baixando o Ubuntu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<othersite> fcombrozio: olha arquivos que não é torrent eu baixo em 500 e acima
<othersite> agora torrent não chega nem a 100
<othersite> já utilizo o 11.04
<fcoambrozio> othersite: eu sugeri baixar o Ubuntu pois é um arquivo que tem compartilhamento legal e deve chegar ao máximo da conexão...
<fcoambrozio> se não chegar é pq tem algo realmente errado
<gabezao> maiconp_,
<gabezao> conseguiu?
<licensed> peregrinator_six, opa =D boa tarde
<licensed> peregrinator_six, to tao feliz no gnome.. acabou os problemas
<SelkSantos> boa tarde
<SelkSantos> estou tendo um problema na hora de compilar um aplicativo com o gcc4.1
<SelkSantos> na versao gcc4.3 ele funciona normal.
<gabezao> qual o problema?
<SelkSantos> posso colocar o erro aqui?
<gabezao> deve ter alguma funçao q so funcao q so tem no 4.3
<gabezao> ;P
<gabezao> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<SelkSantos> gabezao
<SelkSantos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656474/
<SelkSantos> olha ai parceiro.
<SelkSantos> [gabezao]: detalhe. nesta maquina nao tenho acesso root para colocar o gcc3.4
<gabezao> tenta compilar com -Wno-traditional
<SelkSantos> min
<SelkSantos> gabezao
<SelkSantos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656476/
<gabezao> -Wtraditional
<SelkSantos> gabezao make: illegal option -- W
<gabezao> vixi
<gabezao> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3148244/static-declaration-follows-non-static-declaration
<dtcrshr> tarde
<LACabeza> opa
<wfleck> galera
<wfleck> fui instalar o mysql, php e apache, quando digito a linha de comando e do enter, da a mensagem que eh impossivel encontrar o pacote php5-gd
<wfleck> aguem sabe como solucionar esse problema  ?
<gabezao> wfleck, instalando o pgp5-gd?
<tkruise> n instalno assim
<tkruise> eu faço sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<wfleck> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^   deu operacao invalida
<parzewski> sem o ^
<parzewski> ?
<wfleck> operacao invalida
<gabezao> apt-get install pgp5-gd
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> apt-get install p5p5-gd
<gabezao> :)
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> nao sei digitar
<gabezao> apt-get install php5-gd
<gabezao> aeeee.
<parzewski> gabezao pelo que entendi ele deu o comando todo
<parzewski> nao será treta com os pacotes?
<gabezao> não sei... teria q ver a linha q ele digitou
<tkruise> lamp-server é com o ^
<tkruise> só nao lembro se tem o -
<parzewski> wfleck cola a linha que usou aqui
<gabezao> pq o pacote existe: apt-cache show php5-gd
<gabezao> esse pacote, lamp-serve
<gabezao> esse pacote, lamp-server
<gabezao> nao existe, no repo padrao
<gabezao> do ubuntu.
<gabezao> apt-cache search lamp-server
<SelkSantos> gabezao fiz de tudo e nao conseguir resolver.
<gabezao> hahaha SelkSantos, mas é aquilo ;P
<gabezao> nao tem segredo ;p
<gabezao> nao é nada na parte do roteador
<wfleck> cliente@Ubuntu:~$ apt-cache show php5-gd
<wfleck> Package: php5-gd
<wfleck> Priority: optional
<wfleck> Section: web
<wfleck> Installed-Size: 148
<wfleck> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<wfleck> Original-Maintainer: Debian PHP Maintainers <pkg-php-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<wfleck> Architecture: i386
<wfleck> Source: php5
<wfleck> Version: 5.3.5-1ubuntu7
<wfleck> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgd2-xpm (>= 2.0.36~rc1~dfsg), libjpeg62 (>= 6b1), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libt1-5 (>= 5.1.0), libx11-6, libxpm4, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), phpapi-20090626+lfs, php5-common (= 5.3.5-1ubuntu7)
<wfleck> Filename: pool/main/p/php5/php5-gd_5.3.5-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<wfleck> Size: 32270
<wfleck> MD5sum: 82c946a743dd725f98ccc7990d7336cd
<wfleck> SHA1: 09cf3f25b8b5880d63e7796628aa190493a7570d
<wfleck> SHA256: fbfb28ed284de8fdc7ad55e3158f5d1b89d22ccaff9aee02330c5e6f11717f31
<wfleck> Description: GD module for php5
<wfleck>  This package provides a module for handling graphics directly from PHP
<wfleck>  scripts. It supports the PNG, JPEG, XPM formats as well as Freetype/ttf fonts.
<parzewski> wfleck
<wfleck>  .
<wfleck>  PHP5 is a widely-used general-purpose scripting language that is
<gabezao> hahaha...
<wfleck>  especially suited for Web development and can be embedded into HTML.
<wfleck>  The goal of the language is to allow web developers to write
<wfleck>  dynamically generated pages quickly. This version of PHP5 was built
<wfleck>  with the Suhosin patch.
<parzewski> usa o pastebin
<wfleck> Homepage: http://www.php.net/
<wfleck> Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<wfleck> Origin: Ubuntu
<wfleck> Supported: 18m
<wfleck> Package: php5-gd
<wfleck> Priority: optional
<wfleck> Section: web
<wfleck> Installed-Size: 148
<wfleck> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<wfleck> Original-Maintainer: Debian PHP Maintainers <pkg-php-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<wfleck> Architecture: i386
<wfleck> Source: php5
<wfleck> Version: 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2
<wfleck> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgd2-xpm (>= 2.0.36~rc1~dfsg), libjpeg62 (>= 6b1), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libt1-5 (>= 5.1.0), libx11-6, libxpm4, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), phpapi-20090626+lfs, php5-common (= 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2)
<gabezao> HAHHAA
<wfleck> Filename: pool/main/p/php5/php5-gd_5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2_i386.deb
<wfleck> Size: 33632
<parzewski> os nego vao te matar
<wfleck> MD5sum: 7adff4ade5cd5f9ec89ee064436ca7d0
<wfleck> SHA1: e2ed7f5912f0dc38b46df89d1120883f0a4ba824
<wfleck> SHA256: f585a597f479c0b86235dbc6bd32bc0edc3c5cca346701efd2638890b39d27f6
<wfleck> Description: GD module for php5
<wfleck>  This package provides a module for handling graphics directly from PHP
<wfleck>  scripts. It supports the PNG, JPEG, XPM formats as well as Freetype/ttf fonts.
<wfleck>  .
<wfleck>  PHP5 is a widely-used general-purpose scripting language that is
<wfleck>  especially suited for Web development and can be embedded into HTML.
<wfleck>  The goal of the language is to allow web developers to write
<wfleck>  dynamically generated pages quickly. This version of PHP5 was built
<wfleck>  with the Suhosin patch.
<wfleck> Homepage: http://www.php.net/
<wfleck> Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<wfleck> Origin: Ubuntu
<wfleck> Supported: 18m
<gabezao> instala o pacote wfleck :)
<parzewski> jesus
<gabezao> oaehoehohoeohehoee
<gabezao> tem uns nego, q pelo amor :p
<tkruise> acabei de instalar o lamp-server gabezao  existe sim :[
<tkruise> haah
<gabezao> tkruise, qual repo?
<tkruise> eu só apt-get install lamp-server^
<fcoambrozio> SelkSantos: qual aplicativo está tentando compilar?
<gabezao> tkruise, apt-cache search lamp-server
<gabezao> e cola no pastebin
<gabezao> deixa eu ver qual repo
<tkruise> que estranho como assim nao da
<tkruise> hauhaHAHAAHha
<tkruise> eu nao instalei coisa por coisa nao
<tkruise> eeita
<Rudolf> gabezao: qual a cena?
<gabezao> é orgia né!
<gabezao> ponei maldito...
<gabezao> ponei maldito...
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio um ircd
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio baseado no ptlink
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio na versao gcc3.4 ele compila que é uma maravilha.. mais na versão 4.1 nao vai de forma alguma.. ate o gabezao tentou me ajudar mais nao tivemos exito.
<Rudolf> 4.1 eh bugada
<Rudolf> tenta a 4.4.5 ou 4.4.6
<SelkSantos> Rudolf nao tenho root na maquina que esta instalado o gcc
<SelkSantos> :(
<fcoambrozio> SelkSantos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/656474/ <- é este o erro certo?
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: sim
<SelkSantos> exato
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio é isso mesmo parceiro..
<fcoambrozio> ok.. copia no pastebin a linha 112 do arquivo channel.c
<SelkSantos> min
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio : linha 112 é essa: static char* spam_words[32];
<fcoambrozio> e a 39 de include/channel.h ?
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio 39 = #define OLD_NON_RED
<ratifers> tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<fcoambrozio> SelkSantos: estranho... vc pode copiar o conteudo destes dois arquivos no pastebin?
<fcoambrozio> ratifers: tarde
<SelkSantos> vou copiar o arquivo channel.c todo..
<SelkSantos> qual é o outro arquvo?
<SelkSantos> channel.h ?
<fcoambrozio> include/channel.h
<SelkSantos> ok
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio http://paste.ubuntu.com/656529/
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio http://paste.ubuntu.com/656530/
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio está ai os arquivos que vc pediu.
<fcoambrozio> ok... vou dar uma olhada
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio obrigado parceiro.
<fcoambrozio> SelkSantos: não sei se vai gerar outro erro mas vc pode tentar comentar a linha "extern char* spam_words[32];" no channel.h
<fcoambrozio> não vi nenhuma utilidade pra ela :)
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio vou comentar entao
<SelkSantos> e vamos ver!
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio aquele erro passou...
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio mais vou para outro http://paste.ubuntu.com/656543/
<SelkSantos> veja ai
<fcoambrozio> ok
<fcoambrozio> SelkSantos, arquivo crypt.c linhas 577 e 582 como estão?
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: min
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio 577 = rawl = ntohl(*((u_long *) in)++);
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio 582 = *((u_long *) out)++ = htonl(l_out);
<fcoambrozio> SelkSantos: este é um pouco mais complicado... rsrsr.. cola o arquivo inteiro lá por favor
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: ok
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio http://paste.ubuntu.com/656557/
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: cara ta dando dor de cabeça de olhar esse codigo fonte
<fcoambrozio> SelkSantos: pois é
<fcoambrozio> a grande pegada aqui é que a versão 3.4 do gcc era uma pouco mais boazinha quanto a alguns "erros"...
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: pois e´
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: agora tá complicado.
<fcoambrozio> neste, por ex., está-se tentando fazer incremento de um array - que não é "incrementável" =)
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: ou seja.. procurar um ircd atualizado... :D
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio engraçado que estou rodando em uma maquina que tem gcc3-4 e roda numa boa
<SelkSantos> nao problema nenhum
<SelkSantos> se eu tiversse acesso root neste maquina que vou rodar esse ircd eu ia resolver esse problema
<emilio> -clear
<emilio> clear
<emilio> afff
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio nao tem alguma forma de ignorar esse erro?
<SelkSantos> apra ele compilar mesmo com essse erro
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: exite algma forma?
<evandro> boa tarde pessoal
<evandro> preciso de uma ajuda com comandos de terminal
<evandro> tenho dois arquivos de texto, um contem nome, endereço e telefone
<evandro> no outro apenas números de telefone
<evandro> preciso encontrar estes números de telefone do segundo arquivo no primeiro e excluir
<evandro> sei que pode ser feito com grep ou sed, mas tenho uma quantidade grande de registros para verificar
<evandro> gostaria de automatizar o processo
<evandro> alguém tem uma dica
<evandro> alguém por aí?
<barna> eu
<evandro> acho que vc entrou depois de eu ter feito a pergunta
<evandro> conhece um pouco de terminal?
<irtigor> mostrando fica mais fácil, talvez você nem precise olhar o segundo arquivo
<gabezao> nego saiu
<gabezao> :P
<irtigor> é
<tkruise> to tomando um pnc do php estruturado haha
<tkruise> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<fcoambrozio> SelkSantos: com esta versão do gcc não tem como ignorar o erro não... Não existe uma versão mais atual do aplicativo que está tentando compilar?
<SelkSantos> [fcoambrozio]: creio que nao..
<evandro> Boa noite pessoal
<evandro> preciso de uma ajuda com comandos no terminal
<evandro> alguém pode me dar umas dicas?
<Andre_Gondim> evandro, o que seria
<evandro> tenho dois arquivos de texto, um contem nome endereço e telefone
<evandro> o outro apenas o numero do telefone
<evandro> preciso encontrar esses numeros de telefone do segundo arquivo no primeiro
<evandro> sei que é possível fazer com sed ou grep
<evandro> mas tenho mais de 3mil numeros para pesquisar, então queria automatizar num script
<evandro> Andre_Gondim,  consegui me explicar?
<evandro> Andre_Gondim, no final preciso que o primeiro arquivo não contenha os números de telefone do segundo arquivo
<rogerio> pessoal tem como deixar um icone da area de trabalho invisivel?
<rogerio> existe algum programa para melhor gerenciamento de bateria no ubuntu?
<evandro> Alguém tem uma idéia de como posso fazer?
<ramonfmendes> ooohhh paaaii, me dê uma luz!!
<ramonfmendes> hehhehe
<ramonfmendes> pq linux é tão dificil ein??
<evandro> alguém por aí?
<chilicuil> o/
<AKINATON> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4FWsasWxEA
<ramonfmendes> alguem ai pode me ajudar la no meu topico?? aff acho q fudi com tudo!
<ramonfmendes> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,85928.0.html
<RadarZ> ramonfmendes
<ramonfmendes> oi
<RadarZ> Cara, o que ta escrito pode ser verdade
<RadarZ> qdo vc quiser desligar ele
<RadarZ> vc tem q usar acesso remoto
<RadarZ> SSH
<RadarZ> tem um programinha chama PUTTY
<RadarZ> ele entra em modo de comando
<RadarZ> ai vc utiliza o comando init 6 para reiniciar ou init 0 para desligar
<ramonfmendes> sakei, ele me explicou essa parte...
<RadarZ> halt tb desliga
<ramonfmendes> o problema é q ele não ta nem ligando mais
<ramonfmendes> sahushusauhsa
<RadarZ> reinstala cara
<RadarZ> vc pode tentar um FSCK
<RadarZ> eh igual o CHKDSK do windows
<RadarZ> mas pode foder tudo de vez
<ramonfmendes> sakei
<ramonfmendes> o q ta me fudendo é q não saco nada do Ubuntu, e não queria reinstalar pq o tecnico tinha feito mais paradas aki pra compartilhamento de arquivos que eu não sei fazer
<ramonfmendes> se pá vo ter q chamar o cara... o foda q é 100 conto.. pqp, caro d+
<RadarZ> [ramonfmendes]: 100 conto?
<RadarZ> ta de graça
<RadarZ> kkkkk
<ramonfmendes> pqp, pq nao fiz informatica
<ramonfmendes> minha hora consultoria é 8 conto
<ramonfmendes> sahusahusahusasashau
<ramonfmendes> o foda q a gente nao tinha esse dinheiro p pagar agora
<RadarZ> 8 conto??
<RadarZ> cara, vc aprende rapidinho a mexe com ubuntu server
<RadarZ> instalar um samba eh coisa basica
<RadarZ> pega os tutos ai
<RadarZ> nada q umas 3/4 horas pelegando na frente da telinha preta
<RadarZ> vc nao pegue
<RadarZ> eu pra montar um firewall por menos de 800 conto eu nem vo no lugar
<ramonfmendes> e fazer compartilhamento de arquivos para acesso com usuario e senha?
<RadarZ> e eu to mexendo com BSD agora q eh um pouco mais dificil
<ramonfmendes> rola de boa?
<RadarZ> integrar com AD?
<RadarZ> rola
<ramonfmendes> vo ver
<ramonfmendes> ou e a parada q eu fiz lá de reinstalar o group 2? faço nem ideia do q é...
<RadarZ> ?
<RadarZ> group2
<RadarZ> deve ser group de usuario
<RadarZ> cara, vc tem q estudar
<RadarZ> kkkkk
<ramonfmendes> grub 2
<ramonfmendes> shuahusahusasa
<ramonfmendes> q merda...
<annakamilla> olá
<ramonfmendes> so sei q fudi com tudo agora
<ramonfmendes> vo ser linchado!!! shusahusahsa
<annakamilla> pq??
<Maninho|AFK> po manolo 26 site + 9299 links por Pagina + 267099 Palavra-chave
 * Maninho|AFK tenso lugar errado
<annakamilla> Maninho: voce sabe como eu otimizo o opera??
<annakamilla> ja substitui o nautilus para o pcmanfm
<xispirito> annakamilla, vai largar o gnome?
<xispirito> bem, primeiramente, boa noite
<xispirito> =)
<annakamilla> xispirito: não pretendo, o 2.30 é bom
<xispirito> eu gostei do que vem no debian, mas é peso demais para mim
<Maninho> annakamilla${' para ser verdadeiro com você, não curto modificar navegador não: 1° não adianta, 2° não fica rapido, 3° o navegador fica ruim'}
<xispirito> mas o opera não é fechado?
<Maninho> tem uns conteudos na net que alguns diz 'Funciona'
 * Maninho abre a porta para o opera
<annakamilla> Maninho: fiz isso varias vezes com o ff e aqui funcionou
<Maninho> lol
<xispirito> eu sei lá, para completar agora só falta u tirar as imagens das paginas web
<Maninho> hehehe
<Maninho> remover conteudos deixa bem rapido lol
<annakamilla> se for para tirar as imagens coloco o lynx
<Maninho> flash imagens javascript
<annakamilla> heheheehehehehe
<xispirito> cookie não tem, js não tem, flash não  tem, java não tem, cabeçalho http desnecessário não tem
<xispirito> 0.0
<Maninho> =D
<Maninho> se eu deixar padrão, vou usar pela eternidade ou ate eu remover, se eu mudar vais durar pouco tempo =~D
<xispirito> Maninho, dois browsers
<Maninho> hauhauhauahuha
<xispirito> quando precisar usa coisas que exijam aqueles coneúdos bloqueados, usa o outro
<xispirito> #conteúdos
<Maninho> meu spider da caca no ff e chromium* tenso
<annakamilla> eu tenho o ff, o opera o chrome e o midori aqui
<Maninho> =D
<xispirito> eu tenho ff, conkeror e seamonkey
<Maninho> vou bater um rango, vou fazer a pior caca da minha vida deposito noturno
<xispirito> tudo gecko
<Maninho> opera + ff + chromium + w3m + konqueror + midori + rekonq, não vejo vantagem de ter varios =~[
<annakamilla> xispirito: tirei o seamonkey pois tem as msms coisas que o opera
<xispirito> o conkeror é igual ao emacs, e nele uso o proxy e no firefox
<xispirito> no seamonkey não
<annakamilla> sempre é bom por causa dos php da vida
<xispirito> saca
<moskvat> boa noite gente
<annakamilla> boa noite
<annakamilla> gerson
<xispirito> noite
<moskvat> ooooi annakamilla
<moskvat> o debian não me deixa adicionar vpn, tenho que instalar algum gerenciador
<moskvat> ???
<annakamilla> moskvat: tentou o wicd ??
 * xispirito ouvindo Sodom - Minejumper
<xispirito> opa, desculpe
<annakamilla> ou abre o network-manager como root
<moskvat> not found
<xispirito> nm-applet não é?
<moskvat> xispirito, no
<moskvat> :-(
<xispirito> moskvat, e não rola de fazer sem nm?
<xispirito> route ifconfig =)
<moskvat> aparece pra mim
<moskvat> vpn, adsl, e tals
<moskvat> mas vpn não dá opção pra add
<moskvat> como de tivesse disable!
<xispirito> network-manager-vpnc - network management framework (VPNC plugin core)
<xispirito> olha est pacote, talvez lhe resolva
<moskvat> a neimmmm
<annakamilla> :D
<xispirito> network-manager-vpnc-gnome - network management framework (VPNC plugin GNOME GUI)
<xispirito> moskvat, ^
<moskvat> o ubuntu tem tudo isso na ponta dos dedos
<moskvat> auahuha
<annakamilla> eh
<moskvat> uuuuhhhhh
<xispirito> deixa de ser dengoso
<moskvat> shooowwww de bola cara
<moskvat> funfa o bagulho uuuuhhhhuuuuuuu
<xispirito> =)
<moskvat> "poneis mailditos"
<xispirito> vai dizer agora que debian tem poneis
<xispirito> ehuauhaeaheahu
<moskvat> quer outra má noticia
<moskvat> só tem um protocolo cisco
<xispirito> eu não vi nenhuma má notícia
<moskvat> pptp não tem
<xispirito> porque nem uso network-manager
<moskvat> achei
<moskvat> eh eh eh
<xispirito> gadmin-openvpn-server - GTK+ configuration tool for openvpn (server)
<xispirito> tambem tem isso ai
<moskvat> consegui ver as outras opções pra instalar
<xispirito> então você estava cá-olho =)
<moskvat> culpa dos "poneis malditos"
<xispirito> claro claro, e eu sou o bozo
<moskvat> falando nisso, tu sabe como montar um server vpn no linux
<moskvat> vai na fé ;-)
<xispirito> não sei, não uso isso moskvat
<moskvat> ai caramba
<moskvat> meu chefe pediu essa coisa
<moskvat> o pior que ele não sabe
<moskvat> affff
<moskvat> beleza de chefe
<ELETRONICO> chefe e tudu " inteligente " , manda faze coisa q nem tem ideia e ker rapido
<xispirito> chefes são burros, mas eles tem capital
<moskvat> esse é empregado também
<moskvat> só que nivel mais elevado que eu
<moskvat> ehehehe
<ELETRONICO> entao é 2x burro
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> xd
<xispirito> mas e o chefe do chefe dele é que pediu, ele só te repassou
<moskvat> nem de linux ele sabe
<moskvat> tem logica!!!
<xispirito> é todo mundo burro menos o primeiro chefe
<ELETRONICO> depende do primeiro chefe
<ELETRONICO> xd
<xispirito> aliás, ao contrário
<xispirito> ahuhueuhha
<ELETRONICO> alguns so tem grana
<ELETRONICO> xd
 * xispirito lesado
<moskvat> então ele é burro tbm
<ELETRONICO> nao tem nocao do tempo q demors configura
<ELETRONICO> e ker rapido
<ELETRONICO> pensa q é dar uns " PAR DE CLICK " E BOA
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrss
<xispirito> "eu quero um unix, ids, ssh, web, mail pro final do dia"
<xispirito> com backup restaurado
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<xispirito> -.-
<chilicuil> xispirito: com ubuntu é possível! n_n
<Maninho> minha chefe é show de bola
<ELETRONICO> é gostosa?
<Maninho> não tenho do que reclamar do amor dela
<ELETRONICO> xd
<xispirito> chilicuil, eu não vou falar mau de ubuntu porque estou na sala do mesmo
<xispirito> mas ele vinha me atando os pés
<Maninho> muito manolo
<ELETRONICO> se for gostosa eu faco hnora extra de graca
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrsrs
<Maninho> =]
<ELETRONICO> nossa
<moskvat> noob
<ELETRONICO> Maninho: e da moral?
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> eu simples relacao chefa empregadinho?
<ELETRONICO> xd
<ELETRONICO> ou
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Maninho> =], ela se acha quase minha mae pqp
<Maninho> {Somos uma familia me preocupo contigo}
<xispirito> isso ai é papo pra manter o empregado na linha =)
<Maninho> hauahuahauhauhau
<Maninho> nada vey serio mesmo
<Maninho> qual imagenbim vcs usam?
<ELETRONICO> Maninho: fala pra ela q vc tem dor na virilha, ta ligado
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrss
<ELETRONICO> xD
<xispirito> faz tu ter divida sentimental com teu chefe...estratégia velha e que funciona
<Maninho> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Maninho> eita flood da pega
<moskvat> quem colou isso
<Maninho> bot po
<ELETRONICO> xispirito: ate a mulher percebe e pe na bunda
<xispirito> noob
<ELETRONICO> xd
<xispirito> =)
<moskvat> putz
<moskvat> que merda
<ELETRONICO> com ubuntu mo facim
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Maninho> colocaram todo um livro no !paste lol
<ELETRONICO> cara colokou a biblia¨?
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrsrs
<Maninho> !guard annakamilla esse é o meu http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=166028 deixa eu ver o seu?
<ubottu-br> Maninho: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Maninho> ~~
<xispirito> Suuuuuurfiing Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrd
<xispirito> errei
<xispirito> ¬¬
<Maninho> lol
 * Maninho so para alembrar notei agora que estamos no #ubuntu-br
<xispirito> eu me esqueço =)
<Maninho> heheheh
<xispirito> Maninho, algum progresso a respeito das flash's?
<Maninho> nada, hoje não deu, minha manha resumiu em apenas Bundas, assistencia em uma cliente fiquei a manha toda enrolado quando olhei para o relogio 10:35
<xispirito> como, tu ficou a manhã toda olhando a bunda da cliente?
<Maninho> po cara #ubuntu-br tenso
<xispirito> aeuhaeu
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-02
<ELETRONICO> oow
<ELETRONICO> alguem me da uma mao ai
<ELETRONICO> nao consigo entra na net
<ELETRONICO> estou na consola
<ELETRONICO> xd
<ELETRONICO> rsrrsrs
<ELETRONICO> meu router deveria entregar ip automatika
<ELETRONICO> nao sei como seta as Ip via shell
<ELETRONICO> xd
<xispirito> ELETRONICO, ifconfig $INTERFACE ip
<ELETRONICO> ifconfig eth0 192.x.x.x <-- ?
<xispirito> é
<ELETRONICO> e o gateway
<ELETRONICO> netmask
<xispirito> man ifconfig
<ELETRONICO> "valew "
<ELETRONICO> melhor google
<AKINATON> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4FWsasWxEA&feature=player_embedded
<h3oj> noite
<peregrinator_six> h3oj, noite. :)
<h3oj> peregrinator_six, bom man?
<peregrinator_six> h3oj, não tenho do que reclamar não. :)
<h3oj> peregrinator_six, ai sim
<h3oj> peregrinator_six, sempre venho aqui para pedir algo, euahuea, ta afim?
<peregrinator_six> h3oj, se puder ajudar, joga ai..
<h3oj> peregrinator_six, se liga http://paste.ubuntu.com/656803/
<peregrinator_six> h3oj, sinto muito, não tenho conhecimentos tecnicos pra lhe ajudar nesse problema... :S
<h3oj> peregrinator_six, ah =[
<h3oj> peregrinator_six, no problem
<peregrinator_six> barna, tem alguma ideia...?!
<peregrinator_six> alguem ai poderia ajudar o mano...?!
<h3oj> peregrinator_six, pelomenos se conseguisse tirar esse package quebrado
<barna> abrindo o paste!
<peregrinator_six> licensed, ?
<h3oj> ai sim!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<barna> peregrinator_six, h3oj pelo q entendi, antes de começar essa instalação do my-sql ja tinha um problema de pacote mal instalado!
<barna> e na instalação do my-sql ele não conseguiu descompactar o .deb!
<barna> pensei em 2 coisas!
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<licensed> peregrinator_six, quem te falou que tenho conhecimentos tecnicos hehehe
<h3oj> barna, então, mas tento corrigir e ele da esse erro
<peregrinator_six> licensed, quem te falou que não devo tentar...?! ;)
<licensed> h3oj, ja tentou da um purge nele
<barna> 1= entrar no synaptic>filtros personalizados>quebrados
<licensed> e instalar de novo?
<h3oj> licensed, ¿
<h3oj> licensed, nao
<h3oj> barna, tentei ja
<licensed> e so uma sugestao, pode ser que funcione
<barna> eu tentaria apagar o .deb da pasta /var/cache/apt/archives!
<barna> h3oj, mas faz o q o licensed falow primeiro!
<h3oj> barna, tava tão bravo que queria apagar até o so UEAHUHA
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<h3oj> barna, fail
<barna> ???
<licensed> h3oj, sudo apt-get purge PACOTE && sudo apt-get install PACOTE
<h3oj> licensed, nao deu .-.
<h3oj> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<licensed> =/
<licensed> nao sei
<h3oj> licensed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/656805/
<h3oj> sei la como arruma esse pacote quebrado >_>
<h3oj> pior que instalação de dmplight euauea
<licensed> h3oj, so uma pergunta voce tentou sudo apt-get -f install
<h3oj> licensed, foi o primeiro pastebin
<licensed> h3oj, h@hux:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<omelete> licensed,  oi lindo
<h3oj> licensed, tentei esse agora
<licensed> h3oj, mesma coisa?
<barna> licensed, que vc acha de fazer um sudo apt-get purge PACOTE, depois apagar o cache do apt! depois baixar tudo d novo!!!
<h3oj> licensed, tentei esse agora, mema coisa
<licensed> barna, o purge nao apaga ele do cache?
<barna> sim, faz o purge, depois apaga o cache!
<licensed> omelete, =D
<licensed> barna, o purge ja tem essa funcao, nao?
<barna> pelo q vi no paste ele não fez o download!
<licensed> pode ser barna
<barna> É preciso baixar 0 B/9.377 kB de arquivos.
<licensed> verdade
<licensed> eu achei que o purge apagava do cache q_q"
 * h3oj boia
<licensed> peregrinator_six, estás a ver que eu nao tenho conhecimentos
<barna> h3oj, da um sudo apt-get purge PACOTE
<h3oj> qual sequencia faço agora então?
<Pskol> apt-get clean
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, boa noite.
<h3oj> barna, licensed fiz, e agora?
<barna> primeiro o purge depois o clean?
<h3oj> do clean?
<barna> h3oj, sudo apt-get clean
<Pskol> tanto faz
<h3oj> dei
<barna> h3oj, agora manda instalar d novo!
<h3oj> barna, né melhor eu da o -f?
<barna> na verdade sei não! mas pode tentar!
<h3oj> barna, licensed, peregrinator_six, Pskol, vocês são os caras ;D
<barna> h3oj, funfou??
<h3oj> barna, sim uehaueha
<barna> massa!
<peregrinator_six> h3oj, eu sou o carinha, cara mesmo é quem me fez! ^^
<h3oj> tão simples que nem entendi eauheuah
<barna> era o pacote baixado q tava quebrado! ele tava tentando instalar do cache e esse tava com problema!
<h3oj> hmm
<h3oj> perae, dexa eu anota o que eu fiz euhauhea
<barna> o purge apagou a instalação e o clean apagou o arquivo do cache!
<h3oj> hmm
<licensed> barna, eu achei que o purge ja baixava de novo vei.. mas tem q dar o clean tinha esquecido
<licensed> r0x
<barna> sem falar o clean liberou espaço no seu hd!
<barna> é vero! seu sempre dou um clean quando da esses paus!
<h3oj> nem sabia
<h3oj> bom aprender
<barna> hehehehehee
<h3oj> gente, valeu mesmo a força
<omelete> acho q o purge remove o pkg e os conf dele
<barna> eu tenho um arquivo texto na area de trabalho q vou anotando essas coisas conforme vou aprendendo! pra poder consultar!
<barna> h3oj, blz kra!
<barna> h3oj, agora vc pode ajudar outros aki tb!
<barna> hehehehehehe
<h3oj> sim
<h3oj> é que esse tempo de trabalho e facul, da tempo nem de ve email
<h3oj> só se eu fica conectado no cel
<h3oj> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<joao_adventure> barna, o comando clean, qual é a sua função?
<Pskol> eu tenho um netbook aki com hd de 20gb, direto tenho q dar o clean pra libera um espaçozinho
<Pskol> cada mb vale ouro heheheuhe
<barna> joao_adventure, na verdade é o comando sudo apt-get clean! ele apaga os arquivos do cache dos pacotes baixados p/ instalação!
<barna> heheheheheheheeheheh
<MarconM> ZNC:
<Pskol> ZNC,
<joao_adventure> barna, entendo, no caso, quando utilizo o comando sudo apt-get remove <nome do programa> ele desinstala, porém continuam com os arquivos de configuração? Esse comando retirar esses restos?
<Maninho> ZNC{''}
<MarconM> ZNC:
<MarconM> tadinha
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<h3oj> joao_adventure, sim, até os antigos que você tiver (outros packages)
<Maninho> ZNC{'Bonitinha'}
<MarconM> ZNC: oooo gata ta ae
 * MarconM cutuca ZNC
 * Maninho não diz nada
<Pskol> hueheuieei
<barna> joao_adventure, não! assim! quando vc baixa um programa e instala ele deixa o arquivo de instalação salvo no seu hd! o clean apaga esses arquivos salvos só!
 * Maninho acha que sente ciumes =~~
 * MarconM canta musica manequin para ZNC, na janela
<omelete> clean limpa o var/cahce
<MarconM> 0.0
<omelete> purge q remove os conf
<MarconM> apt-get --purge remove " pacote "
<MarconM> \o
<joao_adventure> barna, então para uma remoção completa eu teria que usar o synaptic e optar pela remoção completa, mas, se eu usar o parametro --purge ele remove o pacote junto com as dependencias que foram baixadas junto com ele?
<h3oj> uma pergunta: se eu uso o ubuntu 10.10, porem estou usando o kernel do 10.04, quando vou instalar um software, qual a versão eu pego? 10.10 ou 10.04?
<h3oj> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> !ola
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ola' not found
<MarconM> !oi
<ubottu-br> Oi!
<MarconM> !ping
<Pskol> !pinga
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pinga' not found
<h3oj> ou foi trivial a pergunta ou ninguem soube responder >_>
<Pskol> h3oj, o seu source.list ta o do 10.04 ou 10.10?
<h3oj> Pskol, 10.10
<Pskol> entoa vai instlar pacotes do 10.10
<h3oj> Pskol, quanto tento entra com o kernel do 10.10, ele cracha todo eaueuahea; pregiça de reinstalar
<Pskol> h3oj, poise to no 10.04 aki
<Pskol> so no proximo lts agora
<licensed> peregrinator_six, note novo ta travando nao sei o que é kra
<licensed> fui ver tv 5min quando voltei tava travado
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> licensed, qual harware...
<licensed> que travou? nao sei onde é o problema.. o note é um cce wm545b
 * peregrinator_six como são antipaticos ao GNU esses tals notbuchas... ¬¬
<licensed> core i5 / 4gb de ram / 500gb de hd
<h3oj> pior é eu que esqueci senha do sa do meu banco de dados, todo aquele trambique para conf de novo e nada. uehauhea
<licensed> peregrinator_six, tinha outro cce nao travava nao mano, tem algo errado
<peregrinator_six> tem sim, é o notbucha... :P
<Pskol> tinha um p q travava com videos, era pq ele esquenta o processador
<Pskol> em dias frios ele nao travava
<Pskol> heuhee
<licensed> temperatura ta ok aqui 52
<licensed> 49~52 nao passad isso
<licensed> eu acho que é a wireless
<licensed> ve as ultimas linhas do kern.log http://pastecode.org/index.php/view/39702741
<licensed> ele fica fazendo isso direto como se fosse desconectando e reconectando
<licensed> se continuar assim vou de ndiswrapper
<Pskol> tenta uma conexao B
<Pskol> ao inves do G
<h3oj> consegui, nada como um google =D
<licensed> Pskol, po kra, mesmo se funcionar nao vou ficar usando wifi b
<licensed> mais facil testar numa N nao?
<Pskol> sua internet ai eh mais de 10 mega?
<licensed> 35
<Pskol> 35 mega?
<licensed> Pskol, eh po
<licensed> por isso que nao rola usar B
<Pskol> poorra ai eh foda mesmo
<Pskol> rs
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, da um tempo po...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, boa noite.
<xispirito> o que eu fiz?
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, responde lá po...
<h3oj> peregrinator_six, Pskol , licensed, barna, ;;; vou indo dormir, boa noite e obrigado, durmam com Deus o/
<licensed> alguem usa dropbox ai e pode ver como é o comando dele no startup applications?
<Pskol> eu uso
<Pskol> perai
<licensed> Pskol, é que eu uso a ultima versao.. que nao tem instalador saca? dai tem que adicionar manualmente e eu nao to conseguindo
<licensed> tentei ./home/licensed/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<Pskol> dropbox start -i
<Pskol> esse ae
<licensed> ah o meu nao tem esse comando pq n ta instalado
<licensed> tem que ir nessa pasta e iniciar esse arquivo ai
<licensed> que eu mostrei
<licensed> mas acho que achei uma alternativa.. start-stop-daemon -o -c <user> -K -x /home/<user>/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<Pskol> bota o caminh completo
<licensed> ja ta po
<licensed> bem vou reiniciar aqui pra testar e logo em seguida vou desligar e dormir.. abracos
<licensed> valeu de qualquer forma Pskol
<licensed> Pskol, nao sei se é impressao, mas teu nick nao me é estranho.. da brasnet talz
<Pskol> eu entrava na brasnet
<licensed> eu lembro hehehe de voce de la
<Pskol> faz tmpo em
<licensed> Pskol, pra mim parece que foi ontem
<Pskol> sera q era eu?
<licensed> acho que sim kra
<Pskol> heuehe
<licensed> Pskol, entrava em canal de warez ou de mirc scripting?
<Pskol> nao
<licensed> nao lembro qual era o canal.. talvez #noturno #digratis
<licensed> era tantos canais hehehe
<Pskol> entrava no canal #rondonia
<Pskol> iuiuhuh
<licensed> Pskol, entao capaz de nao ser voce mesmo
<licensed> enfim deixa eu ir embora.. acordo de 5:30
<licensed> abracos
<Pskol> hehe
<Pskol> blz
<Pskol> abs
<yokobr666> fala galera
<yokobr666> alguém pode me dar uma mão com apache aqui?
<paladinn> yokobr666,
<paladinn> falai
<yokobr666> paladinn, estou usando zentyal, ja ouviu falar?
<paladinn> 'nao, eu configuro apache na mao
<paladinn> o q é ?
<yokobr666> é o ubuntu 10.04 + alguns admins ai
<yokobr666> daí fui instalar o echp panel
<yokobr666> e perdi a configuração do apache. Agora tenho meu admin panel rodando normalmente no https, mas não consigo mais usar meus dominios virtuais
<paladinn> sobe otro httpd.conf
<yokobr666> vou te mostrar meu httpd.conf
<paladinn> ou reinstala
<yokobr666> http://pastebin.com/EHrfhMAi
<yokobr666> ja tentei sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 e instalar novamente e nada
<yokobr666> parece que ele usa outro httpd.conf
<yokobr666> aliás, esse httpd.conf ta vazio
<paladinn> entra com root
<paladinn> e da um rm *rf na pasta
<paladinn> e compila denovo
<paladinn> isso parece ser usuario
<yokobr666> humm... não sei, parece que ele guarda a conf. em outro lugar
<paladinn> cd /etc/hosts
<paladinn> ops
<paladinn> vi /etc/hosts
<yokobr666> perai
<yokobr666> to reiniciando a maquina
<yokobr666> o problema é fazer tudo via ssh
<yokobr666> http://pastebin.com/MpRH6KBa
<paladinn> é nada
<paladinn> se ker janelas use windows entao
<paladinn> tentou com root ?
<yokobr666> hehee
<yokobr666> não quero janelas :/
<yokobr666> só preciso de um control panel rodando
<paladinn> entao pega um vhosts no google e copia no seu httpd e ve se funfa
<paladinn> e escreve seu httpd, ve se é o correto
<yokobr666> é... agora já era, não consigo acessar via ssh
<paladinn> pra q vc tava reiniciando?
<yokobr666> hhehehe... agora já era.. só lá mesmo..
<yokobr666> :(
<paladinn> mas pq vc reinicio ? mania de usuario de windows rs
<paladinn> apachectl stop
<paladinn> mexe
<paladinn> apachectl start
<paladinn> =D
<yokobr666> hehe.... aaahhhh :(
<yokobr666> se pelo menos o registro.br atualizasse logo..
<paladinn> mas seu provedor tem q atualizar tb
<yokobr666> sabe como coloco no registro.br um dominio de email do google?
<yokobr666> bom, eu tenho um dominio no google e um backup de hosting
<yokobr666> no hostgator
<paladinn> coloca os dns
<paladinn> mas nunca hospedei no google
<paladinn> eu quero colocar um cliente lá, mas nao sei como =/
<idub> dia pov?o..
<dantas_> bom dia
<dantas_> pessoal, estou utilizando o ubuntu server 10.04 LTS e preciso de uma ajuda
<dantas_> instalei o webmin, squid, sarg, bind, e preciso controlar banda
<dantas_> o que vc me indicam ?
<evandro> alguém pode me dar umas dicas sobre linhas de comando?
<evandro> dfehdflehfdledf
<evandro> çjdfaçsjdçdj
<evandro> alçsckjaçsklcja
<evandro> sçcjsçcjas
<evandro> asçjhaskcjaçskcja
<evandro> asckjalçkscjaçsckj
<evandro> jcaskcjpasc
<evandro> sjcfasjks
<evandro> ?????????????????????
<tkruise> mas é um imbecil mesmo
<sybreed> alguem pode me ajudar em uma coisa... existe alguma forma de eu criar uma conta no google sem precisar de telefone celular?; é que eu não tenho telefone... aff
<dantas_> eu pensava que aqui era um canal sério, onde encontraria administradores de rede e programadores que pudessem transmitir e adquirir conhecimento
<dantas_> mas acho que me enganei, aqui só tem criança de berçário
<sybreed> ops ja consegui...
<sybreed> dantas_: então vc acha que aqui é um canal de "crianças de bercário"?
<sybreed> muito pelo contrário, isso aqui é um canal de pessoas que querem aprender e de pessoas que querem ajudar...
<dantas_> agradeço  sybreed
<sybreed> dantas_: você usa qual distro?
<dantas_> 10.04 LTS
<sybreed> hm, que bom, ja entende bastante de linux?
<dantas_> um amigo mandou eu procurar pelo webmin-cbq
<sybreed> hmm
<dantas_> é um módulo que irá controlar a banda no wbmin
<dantas_> será que resolve sybreed
<dantas_> ?????????????
<sybreed> dantas_: não, eu não estudei isso!
<sybreed> ja tentou em outros canais também?
<dantas_> ele já está rodando 100%
<dantas_> só falta o QoS
<sybreed> hmm
<dantas_> o controle de banda
<dantas_> vou procurar em outro canal então
<dantas_> conhece algum que trabalhe com webmin
<dantas_> ???????????
<sybreed> não conheço
<sybreed> mas você pode procurar sobre isso em outros canais também...
<sybreed> ja tentou no #ubuntu
<evandro> bom dia, alguém por aí?
<evandro> bom dia!
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, passei a noite fazendo umas tabelas no openoffice editor de texto quando abri o arquivo agora ele transformou a tabela em texto normal . alguem sabe como mudar novamente para tabela e se pode mudar?
<evandro> alguém pode me dar umas dicas sobre comandos de terminal?
<SuBmUnDo> evandro:> http://www.dicasparacomputador.com/guia-de-comandos-bash-do-terminal-para-linux
<dantas_> vou tentar
<dantas_> obrigado sybreed
<evandro> Alguém pode me dar umas dicas sobre shell script
<Giverny> evandro que dica?
<evandro> Tenho uma lista com nomes endereços e telefones, numa outra somente os telefones, preciso excluir da primeira lista os numeros da segunda, mas são mais de 3mil registros a serem excluidos
<evandro> consigo localizar com sed ou grep, mas para fazer um por um é inviável, pensei em automatizar num script
<evandro> Giverny, tem idéia de como posso fazer?
<Giverny> evandro tem como fazer sim
<Giverny> evandro com sed você faz
<Giverny> evandro http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line_pt-BR.html
<evandro> Giverny, com  sed -n '/3333-4444/!p'  eu consigo imprimir somente o que for diferente do informado, porém preciso fazer isso com mais de 3mil números, como fazer isso automaticamente?
<Giverny> evandro você pode usar grep e sed
<Giverny> ao mesmo tempo
<Giverny> evandro então pode grepar o que quer e fazer um sed pra remover o necessário
<evandro> Giverny, teria como carregar todos os numeros que quero excluir e depois varrer o arquivo com grep ou sed e imprimir só o que for diferente?
<Giverny> evandro usando pipe
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> usa regex
<evandro> Giverny, Ahh! puxa que boa dica, não havia me ocorrido
<Giverny> cat arquivocom3millinhas | sed regex ...
<evandro> vou fazer um teste
<Giverny> ou então sed regex arquivo
<Giverny> mesmo efeito
<evandro> Giverny, ainda está por aí?
<Giverny> evandro sim
<evandro> Giverny, na sua dica me pareceu obvio, mas na prática não consegui fazer
<Giverny> evandro qual o problema?
<evandro> Giverny, carreguei o arquivo de 3mil linhas mas preciso excluir esses 3mil registros de outro arquivo maior,
<evandro> Giverny, não sei se usei o comando de forma errada, mas não excluiu
<evandro> Giverny, cat evandro.txt | sed '/^\(?\d{2}\)?[\s-]?\d{4}-?\d{4}$/d' anita.txt
<evandro> Giverny, sendo evandro.txt o arquivo de 3mil linhas e anita.txt o arquivo maior de onde devo excluir as linhas que contenham os telefones do arquivo de 3mil linhas
<fcoambrozio> evandro: assumindo que a regex está correta, vc precisa do parametro -i do sed pra realizar a substituição no arquivo
<evandro> fcoambrozio, desculpe minha ignorância, mas -i não seria do grep?
<fcoambrozio> evandro: da forma como vc colocou ae em cima é no sed
<fcoambrozio> mas, deste jeito está funcionando a substituição?
<iLogic> oi nerds
<SelkSantos> boa tarde
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio joia?
<SelkSantos> fcoambrozio a compilação deu tudo certo..
<Guest48216> eu quera visual unity não da certo
<SelkSantos> pessoal, aguem poderia me da uma ajuda para configurar o sendmail.
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<Giverny> SelkSantos sudo apt-get -y install sendmail
<Giverny> SelkSantos sudo sendmailconfig
<Giverny> y y y y y y y for all
<Giverny> done
<Giverny> qualquer coisa substitua o sendmail pelo postfix
<Giverny> :)
<SelkSantos> [Giverny]: eu fiz assim
<SelkSantos> porem, nao fucniona!
<RxDx> alguem joga WOW?
<Stockholder> galera
<evandro> ALguém pode me dar uma força num shell script?
<evandro> fcoambrozio, ainda está por aí?
<sandrossv> evandro: qual o problema ?
<evandro> usei um grep com regex para localizar numeros de telefone em um arquivo, agora preciso apagar estes numeros em outro arquivo, como fazer?
<evandro> sandrossv, egrep -i '\([0-9]{2}\)?[0-9]{4}(-| )[0-9]{4}' telefones.txt
<fcoambrozio> evandro: opa!
<evandro> sandrossv, com um pipe posso jogar direto em outro grep?
<evandro> fcoambrozio, boa tarde, tive de sair mais cedo, mas ainda não resolvi
<licensed> minha webcam no cheese ta perfeita. no skype ta invertida e com zoom. como eu faco pra saber qual driver cada um ta usando, e utilizar o mesmo driver nos 2?
<evandro> fcoambrozio, postei o problema mais acima para o sandrossv
<fcoambrozio> evandro: ok
<fcoambrozio> evandro: o {e}grep manda para a saida padrão, neste caso o terminal
<fcoambrozio> daquele jeito que estava fazendo com o sed, funcionava?
<evandro> fcoambrozio, o que está dando um nó na minha cabeça é que tanto com sed como com grep preciso usar a saída de um arquivo para pesquisar no outro
<evandro> fcoambrozio, não entendo como vai funcionar
<fcoambrozio> evandro: me explica a situação direitinho e vamos se ajudo :)
<evandro> tenho uma lista com 3mil numeros de telefone, estes numeros devem ser excluidos de outro arquivo com cerca de 5mil numeros de telefone
<evandro> minha dúvida é como pegar cada numero da lista menor pesquisar e excluir da lista maior
<evandro> fcoambrozio, consegui me explicar?
<fcoambrozio> evandro: opa!
<fcoambrozio> evandro: nas duas listas contem apenas os numeros de telefone, ok?
<evandro> fcoambrozio, não, cada lista possui informações diversas, na menor possui datas e na maior nome e endereço também
<sandrossv> evandro: faz em python xD
<fcoambrozio> evandro: com este egrep vc consegue extrair os numeros de telefones, ok?
<evandro> fcoambrozio, não entendo nada de python, bem, pelas dúvidas, dá pra ver que não entendo muito de shell tambem rs rs rs
<evandro> fcoambrozio,  será que o for ajudaria neste caso?
<fcoambrozio> evandro: sim
<fcoambrozio> é o que eu estou pensando...
<fcoambrozio> se vc já esta conseguindo extrair os numeros do arquivo1 então um for pode ajuda-la e excluir do arquivo2
<evandro> já extrai direitinho
<licensed> arrumei a webcam no skype. eu sou muito foda
<fcoambrozio> evandro: com o egrep?
<fcoambrozio> evandro: se for com aquele egrep fica mais ou menos assim http://paste.ubuntu.com/657455/
<evandro> fcoambrozio, ainda não funcionou, vc testou aí?
<evandro> fcoambrozio, entendi o funcionamento, estou tentando achar o erro
<fcoambrozio> evandro: isto... é só um exemplo de como funcionaria
<Giverny> nossa
<Giverny> não sei porque nego usa tanto for
<Giverny> ehehe
<sandrossv> Giverny: tem outra solução ?
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> sem for
<Giverny> loop só deve ser usado quando não tiver nenhuma solução possível
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> tanto while for
<Giverny> until
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> e também sandrossv vejo nego usando pouca function em bash
<sandrossv> Giverny: ok, mas qual seria a solução sem loop ?
<Giverny> if egrep -i '\([0-9]{2}\)?[0-9]{4}(-| )[0-9]{4}' telefones.txt
<Giverny> sed -i -n '/${num}/!p' arquivo.txt
<Giverny> fi
<Giverny> precisa ser recursivo?
<Giverny> acho que não...
<fcoambrozio> Giverny: onde esta a variavel $num no seu if?
<Giverny> você pode criar logo acima
<fcoambrozio> criar com o que?
<Giverny> uma global ou local scopo
<Giverny> não sabe criar variável?
<fcoambrozio> hauhaua.. nada a ver
<Giverny> O.o
<Giverny> deixa eu ver se tem algo mais avançado
<fcoambrozio> a questão aqui Giverny eh que o evandro tem um problema e precisa de uma solução...
<fcoambrozio> não é uma aula de Bash
<fcoambrozio> :)
<Giverny> manda ele pesquisar
<Giverny> se não nunca vai aprender
<Giverny> fcoambrozio
<Giverny> você pode ajudar mas não dê pronto
<fcoambrozio> Giverny: concordo tbm
<evandro> Giverny, agradeço seu interesse em ajudar, inclusive já se prontificou hoje cedo, mais acima na conversa, eu mesmo sigeri ao fcoambrozio  o uso do for, mas não conhecia a sintaxe, eu mesmo escrevi a regex, então acho que não estou querendo nada pronto, não lido com isso diariamente, justamente quero aprender
<evandro> é muito bom que haja diversas maneiras de resolver o mesmo problema, assim pode-se usar vários raciocínios
<Giverny> tb não lido com programação em bash não evandro mas aprender tem que ser assim na tora
<evandro> estou me esforçando, não pedi nada pronto, quero aprender
<fcoambrozio> evandro: voltando ao problema.. a regex está funcionando?
<xispirito> Giverny, seu sed ia dar erro porque num não está como variável, teria de estar ($num)
<xispirito> =)
<evandro> fcoambrozio, sim, funciona
<evandro> pelo menos para o formato que preciso
<sandrossv> fiz uma gambiarra em python http://paste.archlinux-br.org/1779
<sandrossv> xD
<Giverny> xispirito aehuh
<fcoambrozio> sandrossv: ihhh vc usou for o Giverny num vai gostar.. ahauhauahua
<Giverny> sandrossv tem gambiarra nenhuma ae
<Giverny> ehehe
<sandrossv> hehe
<evandro> sandrossv, obrigado pela contribuição, mas já estou me batendo no bash, acho que falta pouco para chegar onde quero
<Giverny> só tá foda ter 2 loops
<sandrossv> Giverny: faz melhor então.. xD
<sandrossv> vo la
<Giverny> sandrossv http://paste.ubuntu.com/657468/
<Giverny> usa try
<Giverny> try :
<Giverny> comandos
<Giverny> except :
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> o que vem depois do except é o tratamento de erro
<Giverny> sandrossv tou te dando a dica pra melhorar mas tu usa se quiser não é obrigado
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem sabe como recuperar a pasta pessoal?
<sandrossv> Duka_Aprendiz: como assim ?
<sandrossv> o q tu fez?
<Duka_Aprendiz> sandrossv:foi deletada com o cmd: rm -rf*
<sandrossv> kkk
<sandrossv> fuuu
<Duka_Aprendiz> sandrossv:tem como restaura recupera, sl?
<sandrossv> Duka_Aprendiz: ext3?
<Duka_Aprendiz> sandrossv:ql o cmd pra ver ?
<sandrossv> Duka_Aprendiz: http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<sandrossv> boa sorte
<Duka_Aprendiz> sandrossv: como faço pra saber o tipo de partiçao?
<sandrossv> Duka_Aprendiz: se tu usa ubuntu, e não sabe qual o sistema de arquivos, é bem provavel que seja ext3
<rafaelstanley> Alguem manja oq é Tap 32?
<rafaelstanley> rede
<Giverny> caralho sandrossv o cara deu rm-rf na pasta? :O
<Giverny> ehehe
<sandrossv> yeh yeh
<Giverny> rafaelstanley o adaptador de rede?
<sandrossv> aqui pra ele http://migre.me/5po7H
<rafaelstanley> isso
<rodman_> pessoas so passando pra da um alô vou ali recompilar minhas linhas de kernel que fazem referente  ao modulo beer
<andersoncarlos83> estou fazendo uma atualização no ubuntu 10.04 e da esse erro
<andersoncarlos83> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn3_all.deb: tentando sobrescrever '/etc/xul-ext/ubufox.js', que também está no pacote xul-ext-ubufox 0
<andersoncarlos83> aparece quando termina de atualizar
<andersoncarlos83> alguem sabe o que é isso e como corrigir?
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, ôlas. tenta o seguinte; $ sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andersoncarlos83> ZandreBran: vou tentar
<andersoncarlos83> deu isso
<andersoncarlos83> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<andersoncarlos83> E: Impossível criar trava no diretório de download
<paladinn> da  um sudo antes
<paladinn> su
<andersoncarlos83> assim
<andersoncarlos83> su sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andersoncarlos83> assim?
<andersoncarlos83> su sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<paladinn> nao
<paladinn> digita no terminal
<paladinn> su
<paladinn> e da enter
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, faz o seguinte ai
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, abre o terminal e digita: sudo -s
<andersoncarlos83> root@anderson:~#
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, agora, tudo sem o sudo...
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, apt-get clean
<andersoncarlos83> certo
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, apt-get update
<andersoncarlos83> foi
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, apt-get dist-upgrade
<andersoncarlos83> foi tb
<paladinn> :)
<ZandreBran> então andersoncarlos83 acho que resolveu. a mensagem de erro não aparece mais?
<andersoncarlos83> mas no final mostraram 2 erros no terminal
<ZandreBran> os mesmos?
<andersoncarlos83> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<andersoncarlos83>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn3_all.deb
<andersoncarlos83> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, tá usando repositórios de terceiros?
<andersoncarlos83> aquele erro que eu colei ele da quando eu atualizo pelo ambiente grafico
<ZandreBran> ok
<andersoncarlos83> quando mostra as atualizações automaticas
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, retira o pacote e veja o que rola: apt-get remove ubufox
<andersoncarlos83> sumiu esse pacote das atualizações
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, esta versão do ubufox não é do canal oficial. roda um apt-get update e veja se aparece algum erro
<andersoncarlos83> nenhum erro
<andersoncarlos83> resolvido
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, agora tenta instalar ele novamente: apt-get install ubufox
<andersoncarlos83> agora de uerro
<andersoncarlos83> o mesmo
<evandro> Alguém pode me dar umas dicas sobre shell script?
<andersoncarlos83> vou deixar sem esse pacote mesmo
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, pode ser. ele não faz nada mais mesmo. é mais para apt-url.
<andersoncarlos83> então blz
<andersoncarlos83> ZandreBran: obrigadão
<andersoncarlos83> vlw mesmo a ajuda
<andersoncarlos83> ;)
<ZandreBran> andersoncarlos83, beleza. só fique atento ao utilizar canais de terceiros. podem realmente quebrar teu sistema :)
<andersoncarlos83> blz
<andersoncarlos83> vou ficar atento
<ZandreBran> evandro, ôlas; em dicas quer dizer sites?
<evandro> ZandreBran, na verdade já tenho algo, porém não chego ao resultado que preciso, talves a sugestão de um comendo já me ajudaria
<evandro> tenho um arquivo com 3mil telefones que consigo extrair com egrep e regex, porém preciso excluir estes telefones de outro arquivo maior
<evandro> de que forma eu jogaria a saída do egrep para outrro egrep ou sed?
<ZandreBran> evandro, creio o awk pode lhe ajudar nisto. dá um google it.
<evandro> tentei com o for mas não consegui fazer funcionar
<rodman_> digita isso sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<rodman_> ta travado com lock e nao executa mais nada
<rodman_> exclui esse lock com esse comando e roda denovo o comando q o parceito te passou
<ZandreBran> evandro, mais detalhes coloca na conta; vou ficar devendo. mas creio que consiguira bons resultados com o awk nesta manipulação.
<evandro> ZandreBran, já estou dando uma olhada, obrigado pela dica
<rodman_> awk funcoes zz
<rodman_> loko isso
<rodman_> ^^
<rodman_> emacs bom tb
<rodman_> vi
<paladinn> vim ownz
<juliohm> Alguém poderia por favor ajudar na configuração de uma rede com modem e roteador?
<paladinn> ifconfig
<paladinn> e fala seu gateway
<rodman_> cara mais sem paciencia
<rodman_> zeca juliohm
<rodman_> escuta
<rodman_> primeiro tu deu um reset no teu modem
<rodman_> certo
<rodman_> entao ele entrou em modo router
<rodman_> dai tu tem q entrar nele pelo IP de gateway dele
<rodman_> saca geralmente
<evandro> #bash-br
<rodman_> 192.168.0.1
<rodman_> ou 10.0.0.1
<paladinn> ou 192.168.1.1
<rodman_> mais pode variar isso tu olha nas propriedades de rede dele
<rodman_> isso exato
<rodman_> eu disse pode variar
<paladinn> ^^
<rodman_> dai tem um opçao nele que é volte para o modo ponte ou
<rodman_> bridge mode
<rodman_> clica nela manda aplicar
<juliohm> estou conectado agora no modem via cabo ethernet...
<rodman_> ate ai blza ele vai reiniciar teu modem
<rodman_> tu tb desativo o dhcp dele ja q tem o wifi saca
<juliohm> configurações padrão, o modem está como servidor DHCP, IP 192.168.1.1
<rodman_> dai tu coloca o cabo q sai do modem WAN na entrada WAN do roteador Wireless
<rodman_> cara
<rodman_> dai é so seguir o wizard do roteador wifi e criar uma conexão pppoe dentro do wifi e pronto
<rodman_> feito
<rodman_> pois é quem vai ser teu servidor agora seria o wifi
<paladinn> tem q ver o tipo de conexao .b.n.g q a placa de rede dele suporta
<paladinn> placa de rede wireless
<rodman_> mano qual o modelo exato do modem e qual modelo exato do wireless
<juliohm> o modem é...
<rodman_> isso ja eh na propagação do sinal pra configurar a net em si ele nao precisa se preocupar com isso agora pq ele pode usar um cabo de rede par trançado
<juliohm> http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos/Redes/Banda-larga/ADSL/GKM-1210-Q-Roteador-ADSL-2
<juliohm> rodman_, como assim entrar pelo IP gateway?
<juliohm> estou conectado a internet neste momento
<paladinn> rodman_ entao, e se ele tira o cabo e só depois percebe q não é compativel ?
<juliohm> no browser estou na pagina de configuração
<paladinn> clica no wizard
<juliohm> paladinn, do modem?
<paladinn> nao, no link no browser que abriu na sua tela
<paladinn> ve se tem algum wizard connection
<juliohm> paladinn, sim estou seguindo agora.
<juliohm> tipo de protocolo?
<kasinsk> qual comando pra ver os processos de rede, no caso as conexões pela internet?
<paladinn> pppoe
<kasinsk> entrada e saída
<paladinn> kasinsk netstat
<juliohm> bridged, roteamento, pppoe, pppoa?
<juliohm> pppoe ?
<paladinn> sim
<juliohm> tipo de encapsulamento?
<paladinn> ai em seguida, coloca seu e-mail e senha de conexão de acesso adsl
<paladinn> quais opções q tem ai ?
<kasinsk> paladinn, desculpa a mente fraca
<kasinsk> esqueci o comando
<kasinsk> a tempo que não mexo em linux
<juliohm> llc/snap ou VC-mux
<juliohm> já estava em llc/snap
<juliohm> ok, deixei no llc mesmo
<paladinn> volta e ve se vc clicou mesmo no pppoe
<juliohm> paladinn, cliquei ;-)
<juliohm> Configurações de IP da WAN
<paladinn> entao vai avançando
<juliohm> obter um endereço automaticamente ou fornecer um IP?
<juliohm> fornecer um IP correto?
<paladinn> obter automaticamente
<paladinn> pq seu ip não é fixo
<juliohm> paladinn, mas isso não seria DHCP?
<paladinn> o DHCP é o seu router que vai fornecer
<juliohm> estamos configurando o modem não é?
<juliohm> obter um endereço automaticamente = DHCP?
<paladinn> seu router não vai fazer a conexão ?
<juliohm> paladinn, sim
<paladinn> seu router não é modem ?
<paladinn> router e modem
<juliohm> quero usar o roteador para conectar todos os computadores aqui em casa.
<paladinn> vc vai...
<juliohm> o modem é o outro aparelho que estamos configurando agora... :)
<juliohm> o que fornece a conexão
<paladinn> obter automaticamente é do seu provedor que vai fornecer
<juliohm> hmmm, entendi.
<paladinn> obter IP automaticamente do seu PROVEDOR
<juliohm> entendi.
<paladinn> ai o IP vai ficar no roteador
<juliohm> habilitar NAT?
<paladinn> nao
<juliohm> ok
<rodman_> cara ele ta configurando o modem da velox ne mano
<paladinn> ou melhor sim. alguem me corrija
<paladinn> rs
<juliohm> paladinn, mas já estava habilitado o NAT
<rodman_> se deixasse em brigde mode era mais simples e facil mais blza
<paladinn> bridge mode = modo ponte
<juliohm> rodman_, como faço para deixar em bridge mode? é a configuração mais comum por ai?
<juliohm> o nome faz sentido no que eu quero
<rodman_> isso
<rodman_> sim mano qual modelo so do teu modem ADSL
<paladinn> faz do jeito do rodman_ pra ele ficar feliz
<rodman_> esqueçe o wifi por enquanto vamos por partes saca
<juliohm> http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos/Redes/Banda-larga/ADSL/GKM-1210-Q-Roteador-ADSL-2
<rodman_> nao paladinn
<juliohm> obrigado paladinn :)
<rodman_> ne isso nao se o seu tiver dendo certo e ele tiver entendendo pow
<rodman_> pode ficar de boa man
<rodman_> ^^
<juliohm> se voces estão dizendo que essa é a configuração que todo mundo usa, vou seguir o modo bridge
<rodman_> na info chegamos ao resultado de formas diferentes ne mesmo
<paladinn> por mim tanto faz os meios , o q importa é o fim
<rodman_> eu so acho mais simples
<juliohm> paladinn, rodman_ qual é a diferença nos dois procedimentos?
<juliohm> usar ou não usar bridge?
<paladinn> INTERNET -> MODEM ADSL -> ROTEADOR -> PC'S
<paladinn> certo ?
<juliohm> certo
<paladinn> então, vc esta configurando o MODEM ADSL ou o ROTEADOR ?
<juliohm> modem ADSL
<paladinn> rodman_
<rodman_> calma ai
<rodman_> tenso aki no trampa ja explico
<paladinn> hehe rlxx
<paladinn> no MODEM ADSL se configura o PPPOE
<paladinn> no MODE BRIDGE
<paladinn> ok ?
<rodman_> galera saindo
<juliohm> paladinn, as opções que tenho para o tipo de protocolo são: PPPoA, PPPoE, MER, Roteamento, Bridged.
<paladinn> poem PPPOE
<paladinn> e avança
<juliohm> e a bridge então?
<paladinn> bridge é quando vc faz a conexão do seu pc
<juliohm> vc disse PPPoE em modo bridge
<paladinn> seu pc q conecta
<paladinn> e o modem só faz a ponte
<juliohm> ok
<paladinn> tendeu
<juliohm> e quanto ao NAT?
<juliohm> já estava habilitado, devo desabilitar?
<paladinn> nat é pra compartilhamento, pode deixar habilitado
<juliohm> agora tenho que procurar o nome de usuário e senha da GVT...
<paladinn> nao escreva no canal nem mande pra area de transferencia
<paladinn> pq vc pode tb da um crtl + vem querer ai ja viu
<juliohm> ok, obrigado paladinn :)
<paladinn> todo cuidado é pouco com usuarios e senhas hj em dia
<juliohm> paladinn, tipo de conexão continua?
<juliohm> paladinn, ?
<juliohm> Alguém poderia ajudar por favor?
<xispirito> isso é muito relativo
<paladinn> pppoe
<juliohm> paladinn, continua? :)
<paladinn> xispirito bem profundo sua resposta auehauheuha
<paladinn> juliohm: gogogo
<juliohm> paladinn, endereço IP da LAN posso deixar 192.168.1.1 ou esse será o endereço do roteador?
<xispirito> paladinn, e não é?
<xispirito> lol
<paladinn> pegar ip automaticamente
<paladinn> nao tem
<paladinn> q opcao q tem ?
<paladinn> sabe tirar ss e ir no imageshack.us ?
<juliohm> paladinn, estou prosseguindo no wizard: Configuração da interface LAN...
<juliohm> deixe-me postar uma ss
<paladinn> ok e me passa akela url do modelo do seu modem
<juliohm> paladinn, http://imgur.com/pkeZR
<paladinn> q vc ta ai
<juliohm> esse screenshot é no meio do wizard
<juliohm> devo desabilitar o servidor DHCP, correto?
<juliohm> estamos obtendo IP automaticamente do provedor. O que seria o DHCP neste caso?
<paladinn> se o seu modem fosse roteador tb
<paladinn> DHCP é pra distribuir IP
<paladinn> entendeu ?
<juliohm> hmm, certo.
<juliohm> desabilito então?
<paladinn> nao, pode deixar
<paladinn> vai avançando
<juliohm> ?
<paladinn> se nao der certo, vc volta e desabilita
<juliohm> ok
<paladinn> nao pense q vai dar certo de primeira
<paladinn> é pelas tentativas, vc vai aprendendo e configurando sozinha
<paladinn> sozinho*
<paladinn> geralmente
<kasinsk> sandboxie para linux alguem poderia fazer comentários?
<kasinsk> seria necessário?
<P`AWAY> Pessoal, tenho um Core 2 Duo com 4GB de RAM, é mais aconselhável instalar a versão 32 ou 64 bits ?
<naufragoweb> <P`AWAY> Eu te aconselharia a usar o 64 bits (só uso ele), mas tem muita gente que prefere o 32 bits
<P`AWAY> naufragoweb cara, eu to pra instalar ele, mas eu tava dando uma lida na internet e vi gente reclamando do flash player no 64 bits, isso ainda acontece ?
<naufragoweb> não tenho o que reclamar dele... uso desde o 10.04 e não tive problemas
<naufragoweb> funciona feito um relogio
<P`AWAY> entendo
<naufragoweb> é só instalar certinho
<P`AWAY> beleza cara, vo instalar ele mesmo
<P`AWAY> trabalho com desenvolvimento e temos muita coisa em flash e java, entao é bem crucial pra mim que eles funcionem bem
<naufragoweb> perai que vou te passar um tutorial que é tiro e queda
<naufragoweb> http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<naufragoweb> sigua os passos atentamente e seja feliz! :)
<P`AWAY> vlw cara :D
<peregrinator_six> P`AWAY, eu uso o sistema com 64 bits aqui e vejo qualquer video em flash que se me mandar agora, só mandar!
<P`AWAY> massa galera
<P`AWAY> vo meter o 64 bits mesmo
<P`AWAY> trabalho com muita coisa aberta, ta tenso trabalhar no windows
<P`AWAY> vo fazer um dual boot e botar o ubuntu 11.04 64bits
<paladinn> trabalhar no windows ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-03
<LACabeza> aew alguém on
<LACabeza> ?
<LACabeza> gostaria de umas dicas off-topic
<LACabeza> sobre hardware**
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, tá ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> Pskoll, ajuda o mano LACabeza  aqui por favor...?!
<DLaPlace> Fala povo
<DLaPlace> Alguém poderia me ajudar com uma coisa no ubuntu 10.10
<DLaPlace> por favor
<Giverny> fala a dúvida DLaPlace
<Giverny> você também LACabeza
<Giverny> fala logo a dúvida
<DLaPlace> é com o emulador de mega drive k-fusion
<Giverny> usa wine
<DLaPlace> bem eu conseguir instalar ele e ele funciona perfeitamente
<DLaPlace> o problema é que a imagem dele fica muito clara
<DLaPlace> com a gamma de video muito clara
<DLaPlace> alguem tem alguma ideia de como posso resolver esse problema?
<DLaPlace> e bem eu tbm tentei usar o wine(mesmo ainda não sabendo utilizar direito o wine)
<Giverny> DLaPlace
<DLaPlace> oi
<Giverny> pode diminuir o brilho do monitor
<Giverny> ?
<DLaPlace> eu fiz isso mas o problema é apenas o video da janela do emulador
<DLaPlace> que fica absurdamente clara
<Giverny> ejeje
<DLaPlace> ja dei uma googleada mas parece que essa zica deu de acontecer cmg apenas
<DLaPlace> e por isso estou recorrendo ao IRC daqui
<LACabeza> Giverny, a duvida é sobre hardware, acho melhor abrir private, certo?
<Giverny> LACabeza melhor falar no canal a dúvida
<Giverny> ai talvez alguém saiba
<Giverny> talvez
<LACabeza> ok, to falando com um carinha no outro canal ali
<LACabeza> qq coisa eu chamo, obrigado
<DLaPlace> Hey Giverny
<DLaPlace> vc usa o seu k-fusion com o wine?
<Giverny> n
<DLaPlace> vc usa o k-fusion para emular os sistemas da sega?
<DLaPlace> a versão de linux ubuntu?
<Giverny> pode usar a versão windão
<Giverny> winecfg
<DLaPlace> vou tentar de novo aqui
<Giverny> e manda bala
<Giverny> vou vazar meus caros
<Giverny> boa sorte
<DLaPlace> Alguem aqui ja conseguiu rodar o K-fusion com o wine?
<DLaPlace> quanto eu uso aparece uma mensagem de erro
<DLaPlace> hoje eu to zicado
<DLaPlace> alguem alem de mim aqui usa emuladores no ubuntu?
<MarconM> boa noite
<Mall0c> alguem por aqui trabalha no ramo de factoring?
<peregrinator_six> boa MarconM
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> peregrinator_six:
<MarconM> \o
<evandro> alguém pode me dar umas dicas de shell script?
<evandro> for fone in $(egrep -oi '[0-9]{4}-[0-9]{4}' bloqueados.txt); do sed "s/$fone/bloqueado/" anita.txt; done
<evandro> o comando acima funciona parcialmente, a variável retorna apenas o primeiro registro encontrado com o egrep
<evandro> alguém tem uma idéia de como corrigir isso?
<daw> evandro, o que exatamente você quer fazer?
<evandro> daw, boa noite, tenho um arquivo com 3mil telefones, preciso pegar cada numero desses e excluir em outro arquivo
<evandro> com o comando acima consegui substituir o telefone pela palavra bloqueado, que já me serve
<daw> evandro, você quer eliminar entradas duplicadas, isso?
<daw> hmm
<evandro> porém ele grava apenas o primeiro numero encontrado pela regex
<evandro> não estão duplicadas, estão em arquivos diferentes
<evandro> num arquivo tenho um cadastro com nome, endereço e telefone, no outro tenho telefones para onde não se deve ligar, preciso sinalizar isto no cadastro
<evandro> posso excluir os telefones ou substituir pela palavra bloqueado por exemplo
<daw> entendi
<evandro> daw, acredito que após o primeiro registro ele salva o arquivo e termina o processo por isso só o primeiro funciona
<daw> evandro, exatamente o que eu estava pensando, acho que precisaria ter um "loop" aí
<evandro> como posso acrescentar no comando?
<daw> eu não sou exatamente um ás em script mas estou tentando pensar em algo aqui
<evandro> se a saida fosse um echo, funciona direitinho, o problema está no salvar
<daw> exato
<daw> o arquivo bloqueados tem apenas os números pra onde não se deve ligar, e o arquivo anita tem o banco de dados onde você precisa inserir a informação, certo?
<evandro> daw, isso mesmo
<evandro> daw, já conferi a regex, o egrep e o sed, separadamente tudo funciona
<daw> entendo, no caso o comando está fazendo o que você precisa fazer, falta apenas o loop, correto?
<evandro> daw, isso mesmo
<daw> evandro, a saída é parecida com isso, porém não salva o arquivo alvo (anita.txt)
<daw> http://pastebin.com/VFfdenSp
<evandro> daw, na verdade salva mas apenas um registro como bloqueado, o primeiro do arquivo bloqueado
<daw> evandro, 1 segundo estou fazendo uns testes aqui
<evandro> o  seu exemplo é bem o que preciso fazer
<daw> evandro, veja se isso resolve o seu problema http://pastebin.com/4KZjTXhq
<evandro> daw, me parece que sim, como posso acrescentar o loop?
<daw> na verdade não fiz um loop
<daw> apenas acrescentei o parâmetro -i ao sed
<evandro> minuto
<daw> no seu caso estava (do sed "$s/fone/bloqueado" anita.txt) eu apenas deixei assim (do sed -i "$s/fone/bloqueado" anita.txt)
<evandro> daw, obrigado, parece que resolveu, ainda retorna uma mensagem de erro  >>> sed: Não foi possível encontrar a marcação `loqueado/'
<evandro> estou tentando identificar o que pode ser
<daw> hmm
<daw> aqui não está retornando erro algum, claro que não tenho uma base de dados para testar, apenas criei uma com informações básicas para testar
<evandro> daw, encontrei, agora funcionou beleza, o $ estva no lugar errado
<daw> evandro, que beleza!
<evandro> a solução era mais simples do que imaginava, muito obrigado
<daw> imagine, estamos aí pra isso
<evandro> abraços
<daw> abraços, eu vou nessa  daqui a 6 horas tenho que estar de pé
<daw> boa noite pra quem fica
<daw> abraço evandro
<gom> Boa noite a todos!
<wkriz> !paste
<Analista_tux> pessoal to com um problema no meu virtual box ele corrompeu
<Analista_tux> e não desenstala
<Analista_tux> meu ubuntu é o mais novo
<LACabeza> oi
<LACabeza> Pskoll, esta aew?
<Mendigo> bom dia todos!
<evandro> bom dia
<evandro> Alguém tem idéia de como organizo uma lista com vários registros, agrupados por linha
<evandro> tenho código, descrição, fabricante e preço - cada informação numa linha, pula uma linha e outro bloco
<xispirito> sql?
<evandro> gostaria de colocar todas as informações do produto em uma linha só, talvez separado por virgula
<evandro> pretendia fazer com shell
<xispirito> evandro, e a saida disso vai para onde?
<xispirito> você vai consultar via shell?
<evandro> preciso que a saida seja em arquivo tipo csv, para ser importado depois
<xispirito> nunca vi um csv na vida
<evandro> codigo, descrição, fabricante, preço
<evandro> o csv é tipo texto "bloco de notas" com campos separados por virgula, pode ser importado em planilhas eletrônicas ou bancos de dados
<xispirito> um arquivo ascii puro com itens separados por virgula é csv?
<xispirito> 0.0
<evandro> se você exportar seu catalogo de endereços de email, seja hotmail, gmail até do outlook, vai ser csv
<evandro> inserir as virgulas não é difícil, meu problema é arrumar tudo numa linha, respeitando os produtos
<xispirito> todo mundo chama de texto, "texto puro", "ascii", etc
<xispirito> sei, por isso sugeri sql
<xispirito> isso é facilimo com sql
<evandro> .csv é a extensão, achei que assim seria mais fácil de identificar, ainda não domino bem o idioma da programação
<evandro> xispirito, em shell script, você não saberia? é que aproveito estas encrencas para aprender alguns comandos do terminal
<xispirito> evandro, tem que ver...tipo, se as colunas sempre terão o mesmo numero de itens, e algumas coisas a mais pra ver se da mesmo
<evandro> achei que algum comando tipo sed ou awk daria conta, mas não tenho idéia de como usar
<xispirito> sim, da sim, por isso to perguntando
<evandro> pelo que vi as colunas serão sempre iguais, somente na descrição é que umas são maiores e outras menores, mas tem um limite
<xispirito> e só  existirá virgula para delimitar inicio/fim de campo?
<evandro> sim
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe pq o openoffice converteu umas tabelas que tinha digitado para texto?
<xispirito> evandro, é só brincar com cat, grep e cut
<evandro> xispirito, usando regex?
<xispirito> de repente nem precisa
<xispirito> só um minuto, já volto
<rahulphp> how do i use this
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> rahulphp: use what :?
<rahulphp> i am new to irc's
<rahulphp> what do you guys do here,basically?
<xispirito> rahulphp, thath guys here are canonical workers, supporting ubuntu users
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> xispirito: se mando o cara embora
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> good good
<xispirito> mandei?
<Eronides> pessoal pq no ubuntu 11.04 ao manter o ícone do libreoffice no lançador do unity e abrir um novo arquivo aparecem dois ícones na barra do unity, pq eles não se agrupam no mesmo ícone como acontece com os outros programas?
<Eronides> Eu tenho o unity no maverick em outro computador e isso não ocorre com o openoffice
<RxDx> alguem joga WOW no wine ae?
<badboy__> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> badboy__, noa. :)
<badboy__> ;)
 * peregrinator_six de onde tirou o "noa"...? 00
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<Mall0c> alguem por aqui trabalha no ramo de factoring?
<morfeu> boa tarde, alguem ai pode me informar se no ubuntu tem algum programa q ler documentos do microsoft word e excel ?
<morfeu> boa tarde, alguem ai pode me informar se no ubuntu tem algum programa q ler documentos do microsoft word e excel ?
<Mall0c> morfeu, BrOffice
<morfeu> Mall0c tipo, eu tenho uma lan house, e queria usar o ubuntu no meu servidor
<morfeu> so q uso progs tipo word
<morfeu> timer cafe
<Mall0c> use o wine
<morfeu> o q é wine ?
<Mall0c> emulador de progs pra windows
<morfeu> humm
<morfeu> Mall0c o q vc me aconselha pra eu trabalhar com um servidor ubuntu ew os clientes xp
<Mall0c> puts
<morfeu> Mall0c
<Mall0c> morfeu, jah fez alguma pesquisa sobre isso?
<morfeu> Mall0c vc sabe me informar se o 11.4 ja instale o squid, etc
<Mall0c> pelo apt-get sim
<morfeu> e ai fisico
<kasinsk> morfeu da virtualife?
<morfeu> kasinsk: isso
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> blz
<morfeu> quem é vc?
<kasinsk> deixa pra lá
<morfeu> pq nao se identifica?
<morfeu> é o fogo_fbi?
<kasinsk> não rs
<kasinsk> mas conheço esse doido tb
<kasinsk> morfeu, by perfec7
<kasinsk> =)
<morfeu> tudo bom cara?
<kasinsk> tranquilo
<kasinsk> veio
<kasinsk> vamos pro offtopic
<morfeu> sou casado pow
<semeion> lol
<morfeu> rs
<kasinsk> rs
<tkruise> rara
<semeion> aieuhaieiaheiau
<tkruise> alive script, mais old que t7ds
<Duka> alguem sabe como ocultar a unity?
<sandrossv> Duka: ocultar, ou trocar pelo gnome classico ?
<Duka> <sandrossv>:sanocultar
<Duka> <sandrossv>:*ocultar
<sandrossv> Duka: pra que ?
<Duka> <sandrossv>: taa como autohide mas nao fica oculta
<sandrossv> Duka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<Duka> <sandrossv>: como faço pra sempre que sair do terminal como root e volta sem fecahar o terminal pedir senha?
<sandrossv> Duka: ctrl+d
<Duka> <sandrossv>: nao deu certo, tem um arquivo que altera manual pra funciona mas nao lembro onde fica
<Duka> algeum sabe como faço pra sempre que sair do terminal como root e volta sem fecahar o terminal pedir senha?
<ZeeTron> não é aquele comando shutdown -h now que faz isso?
<Duka> ZeeTron:nao, ex: abri o terminal> depois vira root se sair e tenta virar root ele sempre pedir a senha
<sandrossv> ahhh
<ZeeTron> ahhhhh
<ZeeTron> agora entendi
<irtigor> Duka: pra sair é exit
<ZeeTron> hsuahdisahdias
<sandrossv> Duka: vc usa sudo pra entrar como root ?
<sandrossv> ou só su ?
<ZeeTron> sudo su
<sandrossv> ZeeTron: como vc sabe ?
<ZeeTron> sabendo
<Duka> certo, mas se der exit e dig sudo su sem fecahr o terminal ele nao pede senha novamente pede
<ZeeTron> [Duka]: vc é mulher?
<Duka> quero q qnd der exit e tenta vira root peça senha
<sandrossv> Duka: é so usar su
<sandrossv> Duka: não sudo su
<sandrossv> só su
<irtigor> altere o sudoers com o visudo
<Duka> irtigor : esse arq mesmo q editei outro mas nao lembro como faço
<Duka> irtigor : esse arq mesmo q editei  mas nao lembro como faço
<sandrossv> Duka: usa o su que é mais facil
<sandrossv> ta, calma ae, mas pq vc quer fazer isso ?
<irtigor> não é
<Duka> pra aprende
<Duka> uso linux a 6 meses nao sei nada
<ZeeTron> nada?
<ZeeTron> pqp
<fcoambrozio> Duka: se vc quer que o sudo sempre peça senha adicione Defaults:nome_de_usuario timestamp_timeout=0 no /etc/sudoers (usando o visudo)
<Duka> <fcoambrozio>:blz
<Duka> <fcoambrozio>:a pasta ta vazia
<fcoambrozio> que pasta?
<Duka> <fcoambrozio>: etc/sudoers
<fcoambrozio> não... é /etc/sudoers
<fcoambrozio> mas... vc usa o comando visudo
<fcoambrozio> para alterar este arquivo
<fcoambrozio> como root, evidentemente :)
<Duka> <fcoambrozio>: ql pasta ta este arq?
<fcoambrozio> Duka: /etc
<sandrossv> usa o editor que vc quiser
<sandrossv> vi é um saco
<fcoambrozio> sandrossv: o visudo é a maneira segura de editar o arquivo sudoers
<irtigor> no ubuntu por padrão vai abrir com o nano
<sandrossv> fcoambrozio: segura pq ?
<sandrossv> fcoambrozio: se ele editar de forma errada, vai ficar errado da mesma forma
<Duka> <fcoambrozio>: ql o nome do arquivo?
<sandrossv> Duka: sudoers
<fcoambrozio> sandrossv: hauahuah... segura pq impede, por exemplo, que duas pessoas alterem o arquivo ao mesmo tempo
<sandrossv> -.-
<irtigor> aviso, se você deseja que o sistema continue funcionando, você nã vai editar diretamente esse arquivo
<sandrossv> irtigor: pq ?
<Duka> <sandrossv>: so tem um arq com nome de  readme na pasta
<sandrossv> eu sempre edito com o nano
<sandrossv> Duka: oO
<sandrossv> irtigor: permissões ? como assim ?
<sandrossv> Duka: locate sudoers
<irtigor> Duka: digite "sudo visudo" (sem as aspas)
<Duka> achei é na etc eu tava na sudoers
<fcoambrozio> Duka: mas, faz como o irtigor disse "sudo visudo"
<sandrossv> que nada, faz com o echo
<sandrossv> mais facil
<Duka> deu certo
<fcoambrozio> boa!
<Duka> <fcoambrozio>: vlw
<sandrossv> su -c "echo 'timestamp_timeout=0' >> /etc/sudoers"
<sandrossv> deu pau :o
<sandrossv> kkk
<sandrossv> ahhh
<sandrossv> su -c "echo 'Defaults timestamp_timeout=0' >> /etc/sudoers"
<sandrossv> agora sim :)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Alguem sabe se as diretivas de segurança do Ubuntu permite logar como user:anonimus sem senha ???
<ZeeTron> aí n teria segurança nenhuma
<ffr76> ZeeTron,ex configuramos Ftp e queremos deixar aberto ao publico !!!
<sandrossv> ffr76: eu acho q isso é configurado no servidor ftp
<ffr76> ZeeTron,para postarem como user:Anonymus
<ffr76> ZeeTron,sem senha
<sandrossv> ffr76: qual servidor ftp tu ta usando ?
<ffr76> sandrossv,ubuntu
<sandrossv> ffr76: ?
<sandrossv> ffr76: ubuntu é o sistema operacional, mas qual servidor de ftp tu instalo ?
<ffr76> sandrossv,Ñ sei como vj???
<ffr76> sandrossv,Ñ foi eu q install
<sandrossv> ffr76: apt-cache search ftp
<sandrossv> ffr76: ve se insso retorna alguma coisa
<ffr76> sandrossv,uma lista grande
<ffr76> sandrossv,inetutils-ftp
<sandrossv> ffr76: eu não lembro como ve isso no ubuntu
<ffr76> sandrossv,find -name ftp
<ffr76> sandrossv,service --status-all
<sandrossv> ffr76: pode ser
<sandrossv> ffr76: tem ftp ?
<sandrossv> ffr76: dpkg -l *<search_term>*
<sandrossv> Oops
<sandrossv> ffr76: dpkg -l ftp | grep ii
<sandrossv> tenta isso
<ffr76> sandrossv,sim
<joaolukas> eae galera
<sandrossv> joaolukas: eae
<joaolukas> blz?
<sandrossv> blz cara
<joaolukas> Esse irc é parado
<joaolukas> achei q fosse mais agitado
<joaolukas> PASKSPOASKOAS
<sandrossv> joaolukas: algumas pessoas trabalham
<sandrossv> :0
<xGrind> \o
<sandrossv> ou deveriam estar, mas tudo bem
<joaolukas> there you POAKSAPOSSA
<joaolukas> concerteza
<joaolukas> ops
<joaolukas> esquece esse there-you, era pro outro channel
<joaolukas> Alguém aqui contribui com o Gnome será?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> opa galera, boa noite
<sandrossv> joaolukas: depende a forma de contribuição
<sandrossv> boa
<sandrossv> brb
<Um_cara_Qualquer> alguem aqui tem nintendo Wii?
<joaolukas> Boa noite, Um_cara_qualquer
<Um_cara_Qualquer> baum?
<tkruise> tenho, nunca vi video game pior
<Um_cara_Qualquer> hehe
<Um_cara_Qualquer> por acaso vc ja jogo atraves de pen drive?
<joaolukas> Independe a forma, quero saber como é, estou montando um grupo com um professor e uns amigos aqui na Federal pra contrubuir de diversas maneiras, traduzir, programar, artisticamente, sacou sandrossv?
<tkruise> no
<tkruise> só vi filme
<tkruise> jogo pelo pen nem
<Um_cara_Qualquer> a resposta é para ser: nao, só vi filme no wii, nao jogo wii com pen drive
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> foi mal, eh q eu nao entendi direito
<Um_cara_Qualquer> o portugues ta virando outra lingua ja
<joaolukas> kkkk'
<joaolukas> Concordo cara
<Um_cara_Qualquer> hehe
<joaolukas> Mano, meu professor conheceu o john maddog cara,
<joaolukas> que massa
<joaolukas> *----*
<sandrossv> eu vi ele no fisl :)
<joaolukas> onde foi o fisl?
<joaolukas> porto alegre?
<sandrossv> Sim
<sandrossv> Sempre
<joaolukas> Eu queria ir... ;/
<joaolukas> Quando teve aqui por perto o Flisol, eu nao pude ir DD=
<joaolukas> o pessoal da federal ia levar nois alunos
<joaolukas> mas nao consegui ir
<AKINATON>  Ai meus Amigos do Ubuntu, quem ainda não tiver convite do Google+ e so me pedir q envio por email...
<AKINATON> Ha e claro... so para os amigos
<sandrossv> AKINATON: manda ai então
<sandrossv> :/
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite canal, sandrossv AKINATON :)
<AKINATON> Boa
<joaolukas> Opa
<joaolukas> Akinaton, envia convite do G+ pra mim ?
<AKINATON> Ai peregrinator_six..... vou Upa seus descktops para meu blog ok
<xispirito> boa noite senhores
<peregrinator_six> mano, se é livre! :)
<AKINATON> boa
<xispirito> e senhoras =)
<joaolukas> Noite
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, grande man.
<joaolukas> Qual seu blog, AKINATON?
<AKINATON> comunidade-geek.blogspot.com
<joaolukas> Oh, que zika
<AKINATON> Ai galera a rede social Doode Linux ta crescendo... entrem la....
<joaolukas> eu tenho um site de downloads nulled kkk'
<_codeman> AKINATON, maneiro o seu blog
<AKINATON> Vlw
<AKINATON> http://doode.com.br/
<AKINATON> tem altas dicas e materias sobre Linux e varios grupos
<AKINATON> peregrinator_six: https://plus.google.com/107414792857842938832/posts
<_codeman> AKINATON, Dooede linux ?
<AKINATON> Doode
<xispirito> pessoal, se alguém tiver uma boa fonte de documenação do X11 preciso para fazer umas apps, avisem minha pessoa humana
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, Linux na sua comu...?! 00
 * peregrinator_six rsrsr
<AKINATON> Doode e uma rede social para usuarios Linux
<joaolukas> convida eu aew pro G+: joaolucasluc@r
<joaolukas> joaolucasluc@r7.com
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, boa noite viu moço...
<xispirito> boa noite peregrinator_six
<xispirito> não te ignorei se foi o que pareceu =)
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, :D
<AKINATON> peregrinator_six, e o Linus ta no Google+ e segui a maioria de Usuarios Linux
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, boa noite princesa! :D
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<annakamilla> :D
<xispirito> bom mesmo é se eu tivesse cheio da grana, mas está relativamente bom annakamilla
<joaolukas> fuuu
<joaolukas> EU PRECISO DE UM CONVITE, DD: QUE ZIKA CARA, MTCHO LOKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<joaolukas> kkkk'
<AKINATON> Ai pessoal, vejam o video q fiz para os 20 anos de Linux = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4FWsasWxEA
<Gladonias> Boa noite.
<joaolukas> Boa noite Gladonias
<joaolukas> Mítico o Video, AKINATON
<AKINATON> =)
<Gladonias> O que tem de bom por aqui?
<joaolukas> Conversa, linux, ubuntu...?
<joaolukas> OPAKAPSOS
<Gladonias> ;D
<xGrind> msn, windows, ie é q vc nao vai encontra kk
<Gladonias> Em falar em Ubuntu, alguem sabe se o 11.10 vem com o GNOME 3 (alem do Unity)?
<Gladonias> xGrind auhUAHUAHhuAH Verdaade ;P
<xGrind> Gladonias; acho q vem sim. acho q li isso em algum lugar
<Gladonias> xGrind Eu sei que o Unity nao vai sair, ate porque ele ta melhorando, mas o GNOME 3 ficou bem feito...
<joaolukas> Vem, é o clássico, eles não podem dar uma bola fora assim
<joaolukas> se for mudar
<joaolukas> tem que ser aos poucos
<joaolukas> eu to gostando bastante do Unity
<joaolukas> Mas, ainda tem horas
<joaolukas> que eu volto pro gnome
<joaolukas> pq tá tenso de achar as coisas as vezes
<joaolukas> OPSAKSPAOSA
<Gladonias> joaolukas Eu tambem senti falta de uma organizacao, como os menus do Gnome.
<xGrind> pelo q li, vai ser unity 3d e 2d.
<joaolukas> Achei que ficou estranho os lançadores na lateral, pq quando eui maximizo, é dificil deles aparecerem outra vez
<joaolukas> Sou pró gnome
<Gladonias> xGrind Pode vir ate Unity 4D, eu soh quero a opcao do Gnome 3.
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> eu to nem ai. uso xfce mesmo :D
<Gladonias> Os lancadores na lateral ficou legal principalmente pra quem tem tela pequena, ex: netbook joaolukas
<joaolukas> Eu tenho netbook
<joaolukas> mas, tipo
<joaolukas> quando eu maximizo
<Gladonias> xGrind Nunca usei o XFCE, legal?
<Gladonias> joaolukas eu tambem tenho o/
<joaolukas> eu tenho que clicar freneticamente aonde el
<joaolukas> a barra fica escondida
<joaolukas> pra ela aparecer
<joaolukas> sim Gladonias, é uma boa opção
<Gladonias> Eu soh aproximo o mouse e a barra aparece :S joaolukas
<joaolukas> no meu não
<joaolukas> acho estranho,
<joaolukas> principalmente com o Chrome
<joaolukas> Eu tb to usando o Gnome porque eu to analisando o, eu e uma galera na Federal tamos querendo contribuir
<Gladonias> Vc faz curso na area de programcao?
<joaolukas> Sim
<joaolukas> Programo PHP, C, VB e Delphi
<Gladonias> Eu programo Pascal KKK
<Gladonias> To aprendendo C
<joaolukas> meio caminho pro Delphi
<Gladonias> Hm...
<joaolukas> Delphi é só uma IDE para Pascal orientado a objeto
<Gladonias> Eu faco Engenharia Eletrica, a nossa programacao eh basica para programarmos microcontroladores...
<joaolukas> ée
<Gladonias> Saquei!
<joaolukas> Algo mais de baixo nivel né?
<joaolukas> Então logo acho q vcs aprendem Assembly, se é pra microcontroladores
<Gladonias> Nada sofisticado...
<Gladonias> Mas soh usamos o C pra programar.
<joaolukas> Ah, entendi
<joaolukas> não é TÃAAO baixo nivel de programação
<joaolukas> kkk'
<Gladonias> Pascal eh soh introducao a logica.
<Gladonias> Nao, nao eh, mas como falei, nao eh taaao sofisticado.
<joaolukas> Tá quase terminando do LiveCD do BSD *-------*
<joaolukas> o download*
<Gladonias> Alguem ai, nota bug no Gwibber?
<Gladonias> As vezes eu posto, e ele nao envia pra twitter e identica.
<Gladonias> E as vezes eu posto, e ele posta apenas em um dos servicos...
<joaolukas> Nem uso
<joaolukas> Quase nao uso twitter
<joaolukas> o que eu mais faço de postar
<joaolukas> é postar downloads no meu site
<joaolukas> POASKSAPO
<Gladonias> Ah.
<Gladonias> Eu costumo usar o twitter, e recentemente comecei a usar o identica.
<paladinn> @emersoncoder
<paladinn> se kiserem me seguir
<paladinn> xD
<Gladonias> :P
<annakamilla> olá
<Gladonias> ola.
<paladinn> annakamilla, tem twitter ?
<joaolukas> Mano, Paladinn é sobrenome?
<paladinn> nops
<annakamilla> tenho
<Gladonias> De onde vc eh? annakamilla
<annakamilla> paladinn: @annak1408
<Gladonias> E vc joaolukas, paladinn?
<joaolukas> eu sou do interior de SP
<joaolukas> Aah, malz aew paladinn, é que eu tenho um professor que o sobrenome dele é paladinno, a gente zooa
<joaolukas> primeiro dia de aula eu falei pra ele: prazer eu sou o druida, esse é o sorcerer e aquele é o kinight
<joaolukas> POAKPASOKASO
<Gladonias> uahuHAUHA
<paladinn> rs
<Gladonias> Pessoal, vou precisar sair, boa noite.
<_codeman> galera alguem aqui programa em java com mysql ?
<mibis> boa noite galera
<mibis> preciso deu ma dica
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; tae?
<mibis> eu uso uma net compartilhada num predio na verdade sou eu quem tem mantido ela funcionando. o Bo é que tipo as pessoas estao fazendo muitos downloads ai ta pesando
<mibis> alguem sabe de algum pograma pra que eu faça
<mibis> supervisao
<mibis> da rede
<mibis> e saiba o que essa cambada anda baixando
<mibis> ou que eu possa ate definir
<Maninho> posso dizer duas formas simples, QOS, Mikrotik
<mibis> que eles nao ocupem a rede tao abertamentamente
<Maninho> pelo QOS voce limita X para Y
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, ?
<Maninho> bom vou continuar no Java ate
<alanteixeira> opa peregrinator_six
<alanteixeira> boa noite
<joao> exit
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-04
<Souza> Boa noite
<Souza> fiquei um tempo sem ligar o net e nao fiz algumas atualizaçoes, agora quando peço para faze-las da erro enao inicia. detalhe queo face e o msn nao esta conectando, sera que é por falta de algum arquivo da atualizaçao ?
<annakamilla> olá
<peregrinator_six> e ai...?!
<euclides> qual seria o requisito mínimo para instalar o ubuntu 64 bits?
<euclides> meu not tem processador de @1.86 @1.86 dual-core e 3 gigas ram
<euclides> ???
<paladinn> entra no site do fabricante e ve o modelo e se suporte
<paladinn> 64bits é dual core pra cima acho
<xthco> opas!!
<Maninho> aplicações X64, normalmente é para ser em COmputadores robustos, as configurações minina seria CPU com suporte a X64, memoria 128
 * Maninho jogou fora mes retrasado um computador de 128 RAM intel D
<euclides> valeu
<peregrinator_six> uso o Lucid Linx em 64-Bits aqui 4 gigas de memo em dual channel e athlon 2XII e o sistema tá sobrando...
<xthco> alguem poderia me explicar uma foram de abrir um programa dentro do KDE como root mas sem usar o terminal para isso ?
<peregrinator_six> detalhe, video on board de 256 nvidia 8100
<Maninho> xthco${' kdesu '}
<Maninho> kdesu snort
<xthco> deixa eu tentar aqui Maninho...
<xthco> :)
<Maninho> =}
<xthco> usando o alt + F2 ?
<Maninho> sim
<Maninho> kdesu dolphin
<Maninho> testa pra vc ver
<xthco> Hooo... ferro. igual dedo no nariz hó.... heheheh valeu Maninho...
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> hahahaha
<xthco> hehehe
<annakamilla> eu que mexo bastante com terminal de vez em quando recorro ao gksu
<Maninho> haiahiahiahai annakamilla
<annakamilla> hehehehehehehehehe
<Maninho> eu nunca uso =~~
<xthco> maninho já fiz melhor adicionei o comando kdesu no atalho do desktop... ai sempre que for rodar não precisar ficar abrindo pelo Atl+F2... heheh :)
<xthco> bacana D+
<Maninho> =]
<annakamilla> :D
<Maninho> só por curiosidade qual aplicativo esta rodando como root?
<annakamilla> hoje resolvi o problema do bittorent no meu pc
<xthco> hehehe se eu falar aqui o pessol vai achar que eu estou mal intencionado... :)
<Maninho> ktorrent raramente da pau
<xthco> wireshark
<annakamilla> pelo gufw
<Maninho> =]
<Maninho> =}
<xthco> ele não abre as interfaces sem estar como root... e como é num notebook não tem problema...
<Maninho> xthco${' nada cara se duvidar existe nos 3 lendo este canal lol'}
<Maninho> sim
<annakamilla> mandei ele desbloquear a porta ucp
<annakamilla> udp na verdade
<Maninho> xthco ja usei bastante pelo terminal nome do pacote tshark não sei se existe para Ubuntu
<Maninho> ktorrent raramente da pau
<xthco> deixa eu ver se tem aqui..
<xthco> Maninho: negativo não consta esse comando...
<joao> Alguem tem problema com torrent no Ubuntu 10.10? Eu tava usando e o download fica voltando a porcentagem, ele baixa e voltava e depois baixava aquili que ele tinha baixando antes, é como dar dois passos e voltar um.
<Maninho> ktorrent raramente da pau
<xthco> joão eu usei um tempo o 10.10 e não tive problemas...
<Maninho> xthco${' pois é ={, Tenso '}
<xthco> conforme o maninho falou eu também sempre usei o Ktorrent (roda liso)!
<joao> xthco, eu já usei aquele que vem padrão, usei a maioria dos programas de torrent que tem no repositorio, ktorrent, bittorrent, bittornado, fatrat, vuze, e os demais, porém isso aconteceu tambem no Ubuntu 11.04 e no trisquel que é o ssitema baseado em Ubuntu que estou usando.
<Maninho> xthco${' no ubuntu existe o pacote 'wireshark-cli' ?'}
<xthco> Maninho deixa eu ver aqui...
<Maninho> ok
<annakamilla> xthco: que net voce usa ??
<xthco> heheh velox hehehe 600k :)
<joao> Pessoal, indo em computado > file system > propriedades na soma dos arquivos o de vocẽs tambem marca 120 TB?
<annakamilla> joao: não
<Pskol> o meu marca 3 gb
 * Maninho não posso dizer para o joao, porque não usa nem torrent+ubuntu/debian-fail
<annakamilla> xthco: ja tentou desbloquear ele no ufw ??
<xthco> Maninho com relação ao pacote que vc me perguntou não tem aqui não... "wireshark-cli"
<Maninho> xthco: lol, vlw
<joao> Estranho... em dois computadores aqui de casa, um com Ubuntu e o outro não marcam 128 TB... u.u
<annakamilla> oloco
<annakamilla> o eu marca 52,5 gb de livre
<xthco> annakamilla ufw ? ai ai ai agora eu tô é ferrado (que isso)... aheuihaeua
<Maninho> firewall
<Maninho> quer dizer gui para ipdatles
<annakamilla> só que quando eu tinha o ubuntu 8.10 neste msm hd o analisador de uso de disco marcava meu hd de 80 como sendo de 120
<Pskol> o hd ele ta se reproduzindo
<annakamilla> é Maninho, tb tem o firestarter xthco
<Pskol> ehwhuhw
<Ricardo__> o analisador do uso de disco do ubuntu é bugado
<Ricardo__> ate o 10,04 marcava errado
<xthco> vcs estão falando o ktorrent ou do wireshark ? se for Ktorrent o meu roda liso sem problemas, o do João aí é que está dando problema...
<joao> annakamilla, mais olhando de dentro de uma pasta qualquer e clicando em file system ele mostra que tenho uns 200 GB livre, mais pele computer ele mostra 128 TB
<Maninho> annakamilla ufw é massa já o outro nem tanto
<Maninho> xthco: de um torrent do GNome
<xthco> haaa blz
<joao> xthco, eu tou usando um tal de Tixati como programa, esse funciona normal.
<Pskol> eu uso o 10.04 e ele marca certo
<joao> Pskol, quando eu usava o 10.04 tinha o mesmo lance, o por que eu não sei.
<xthco> eu ainda estou perdidinho no linux pois eu era usuário de linux lá por volta de 1996 e fiquei um tempasso parado, agora que voltei a operar em linux... imaginem só a diferença...
<xthco> ehehe
<annakamilla> alguem ja tentou o amule ??
<Maninho> em 25 no windows annakamilla
<Maninho> *2005
<joao> annakamilla, eu
<joao> Usei recentemente mais não tem mais os servidores antigos e quase nenhum arquivo atual.
<Maninho> wine da vida?
<annakamilla> eu to usando o frostwire aqui, tava bloqueado a disgrama, parece que tá bem mudado o troço
<annakamilla> nãoi Maninho tem um monte de derivado do e-mule, como esse amule e o dreamule
<joao> Nativo mesmo.
 * Maninho tenso
<Maninho> vou reformular de uma forma acessível, amule roda pelo wine correto? ou criaram vergonha e projetaram direto for linux
<joao> Porém o emule pelo que vi é o unico que aceita aqueles sites expecificos para emule, acho que ainda tem alguns ativos, mas duvido que vale a pena tentar.
<Ricardo__> o mula é lixo
<Ricardo__> mto lento
<Ricardo__> torrent é mto melhor
<joao> Maninho, tem pra GNU/Linux nativamente.
<Pskol> esse emule ainda ta vivo,, meu deus
<Pskol> so tem virus nakilo
<annakamilla> e nunca consegui rodar aquela coisa
<Ricardo__> aki baixava a 2k/s
<Ricardo__> mesmo com as portas do router abertas
<joao> Torrent realmente é melhor, o que tá mais ativo desses p2p é o ares
<annakamilla> nem no win por causao do firewall da gvt
<Ricardo__> horroroso
<Maninho> lol essa quero conferir
<joao> Ricardo__, mais você baixava aqueles arquivos que contiam os contatos para agilizar os downloads?
<Ricardo__> diz q o mula o cara tinha q servir antes
<Ricardo__> pra ter reputacao melhor
<Ricardo__> mas eu nao tinha paciencia
<annakamilla> pena que o limewire se foi:(
<Ricardo__> é o lime era bom
<Ricardo__> mas o frostwire nao eh igual?
<joao> É... vocẽ tinha que disponibilizar seu HD pra a galera baixar e você ganhar pontos, quanto mais pontos melhor era a qualidade e mais rapido você conseguia baixar.
<Ricardo__> annakamilla, mas com a banda q a gente tem se a gente quizer uma musica a gente baixa a discografia inteira num torrent...
<joao> Esse frostwire tem versão nativo GNU?
<Ricardo__> tem
<annakamilla> não, ja foi igual mas não é mais. pesar que inovou bastante o negocio aqui, é exato
<Ricardo__> so baixar o deb
<annakamilla> Ricardo__: baixei o cd do padre marcelo inteirinho em 20 minutos
<joao> Aqui nem tem nos repositorios.
<Ricardo__> pois é
<xispirito> emule é baseado em ranking, quanto mais se upa mais rápido se baixa
<Ricardo__> tem ate discografia da xuxa em torrent
<Ricardo__> eahaehaehae
<joao> Ah...
<Ricardo__> sandy e jr tb
<UdontKnow> comequieh? "nativo GNU"?
 * UdontKnow cai de costas
<xthco> o Ricardo__ é até sacan*&" falar uma coisa dessas... aqui na roça 600K (imagina só...) é quase que via sinal de fumaça...
<annakamilla> hahahahahahaha
<xthco> ehehhee
<Ricardo__> o rei tb tem
<Ricardo__> robertao carlos
<joao> torrent é meio fraco pra reggae, não se acha o disco do ponto de equilibrio, ou tribo de jah. Pelo menos não no pirate
<Ricardo__> chitão tb
<xispirito> que rica trilha musical para um suicidio em massa
<xispirito> credo Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> bah e como
<Ricardo__> eahaeha
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai sabe sobre controle de banda no firefox.. um plugin q faz isso?
<joao> UdontKnow, então man, nativo para o GNu/Linux
<UdontKnow> a proposito, voces nao deveriam falar de pirataria aqui, e offtopic, e o canal e publico, com logs, e isso pode ir parar sei la onde, google ou outros lugares
<xispirito> TrashPunk?
<annakamilla> FlavioTrashPunk: about:config
<annakamilla> tem umas opçoes lá
<annakamilla> ok UdontKnow
<UdontKnow> joao: bleh, corta essa... "GNU" ai ta pegando o bonde andando e querendo sentar na janelinha
<xispirito> UdontKnow, o que houve que vocẽ está a digitar mensagens?
<xispirito> é ano bisexto?
<FlavioTrashPunk> annakamilla,  encontrei.. qual linha altero.. ? :)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: eh eh, algo assim
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ou apenas um dia que ta sobrando um tempinho... pq morar a 100km do trampo e foda :)
<xispirito> já me aconteceu isso, é complicado, eu peria duas horas de ida e de volta =(
<xispirito> #perdia
<UdontKnow> heh
<annakamilla> FlavioTrashPunk: tem outro programa tb olha na lista https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2009-January/050980.html
<UdontKnow> xispirito: mas isso ta pra mudar
<UdontKnow> xispirito: so to esperando acertar os detalhes da mudanca
<xispirito> tudo sempre está para mudar
<Maninho> http://www.amule.org/files/download.php?go=2&file=189&mirror=294
<Maninho> lol
<UdontKnow> xispirito: nao, to trocando de trampo
<xispirito> si eu entendi, só to pensando alto minhas filosofias de buteco
<UdontKnow> a proposito, alguem ai tem linkedin e ainda nao me adicionou?
<UdontKnow> heheh
<annakamilla> UdontKnow: serve google +??
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: serve tb
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: google + pra coisas diversas, linkedin pra oportunidades de trabalho
<annakamilla> ah tah ]
<joao> Esse google + ficou legal? nem olhei ainda...
<annakamilla> sim
<UdontKnow> joao: ta ficando
<annakamilla> tenho ele
<UdontKnow> to la desde a primeira semana
<Maninho> pra que serve?
<xispirito> e ele pede telefone celular?
 * Maninho =P
<Ricardo__> akele recurso de auto complentar q ja tem no google a alguns meses é mto bom
<lord_daemon> vou rodar amule aki :D
<xispirito> na ultima vez que entrei no emule, pesquisei por "Spiritual Beggars", me veio coisas tipo "Spiritual_Beggars.mp3.exe"
<joao> Interessante.
<xispirito> 0.0
<FlavioTrashPunk> annakamilla, poxa. nao rolou.. nao encontrei essa linha .. e o site ta fora.
<FlavioTrashPunk> ajuda ..,  vai..
<annakamilla> tem um programa no ubuntu chamado tricle FlavioTrashPunk
<joao> rsrsrs
<UdontKnow> xispirito: pq vc nao devia fazer pirataria :)
<annakamilla> voce pode limitar o uso de banda nele no terminal
<joao> o pessoal só ler antes do primeiro "."
<FlavioTrashPunk> hum.. vou ver.. aqui.. vlw
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: me manda seu profile no pvt
 * peregrinator_six oo
<FlavioTrashPunk> annakamilla, sei..pq uma vez vi um plugin q controlava direto do firefox. oq vc baixa la.
<xispirito> UdontKnow, bah cara, cd importado tá R$100,00, eu teria de comprar uns vinte por vez para sacear minha necessidade musical, é ruim...
<UdontKnow> xispirito: 7digital.com
<Maninho> google+ = facebook = orkut = msn = twitter = to fora =D
<UdontKnow> xispirito: mp3 legalizado custa muito barato
<UdontKnow> tenho comprado por 3 a 6 libras
<xispirito> aposto que nem você usa isso ai, cliente do piratebay que eu sei
<UdontKnow> xispirito: uso sim :)
<UdontKnow> hoje ja comprei mais 2 albuns
<Ricardo__> quanto q da 6 libras?
<UdontKnow> Ricardo__: xe.com/ucc
<xispirito> cara, eu vou comprar uma camiseta do piratebay
<xispirito> lol
<annakamilla> FlavioTrashPunk: vou dar uma olhada aqui
<UdontKnow> xispirito: qdo virar mulherzinha da cela por causa de 15 reais, lembre dessa conversa
<xispirito> "Because Beggars Never Say We Die"
<joao> Alguem ouve musica no jamendo?
<FlavioTrashPunk> annakamilla, massa..,  te aguardo..tb to aqi,
<annakamilla> FlavioTrashPunk: achei um tal de netusage
<xispirito> cara, odia que começarem a prender por causa de mp3, vai esvaziar a minha cidade aqui, terão de consruir penitenciárias só para esta classe de criminoso
<xispirito> sendo que no Brasil já estão implatando leis que beneficiam os criminosos devido a superlotação
<UdontKnow> xispirito: mas os processos civeis ja comecaram, eu ja vi uma intimacao dessas pra um cara que trabalhava em uma empresa que dei consultoria
<xispirito> 0.0
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ta devagar, mas ta comecando
 * xispirito liga o proxy
<UdontKnow> pelo menos advogado o cara vai ter q pagar
<annakamilla> xispirito: é um absurdo, pelo que sei essa lei ainda não foi aprovada
<xispirito> então não vale =)
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: que lei?
<xispirito> e se vier intimação, rasgo
<P`AWAY> qual o tamanho recomendado para uma partição de SWAP em um note core2duo 4gb ?
<Ricardo__> um dia o cerco vai apertar
<UdontKnow> xispirito: nao comparecer a uma audiencia = perder a causa
<Maninho> P`AWAY pode deixar 4gb mesmo, não seja pao duro
<Ricardo__> é
<annakamilla> UdontKnow: o do projeto azeredo
<Ricardo__> economizar swap
<Ricardo__> é burrice
<Ricardo__> com os hd grandes de agora
<xispirito> UdontKnow, este tipo de coisa não funciona em nosso país
<annakamilla> P`AWAY: 0
<annakamilla> voce não precisa de swap
<P`AWAY> Maninho 4 GB resolve ? to confudo pq ja vi gente dizendo q n precisa e gente dizendo q era recomendado 3x a RAM, ou seja 12 GB
<Ricardo__> annakamilla, se usar hibernacao precisa
<Ricardo__> annakamilla, ou virtualbox
<annakamilla> hummm
<P`AWAY> por isso q eu to confudo, as opiniões sao bem distintas
<Ricardo__> deixa 5
<Maninho> P`AWAY deixa 4gb leia muito sobre swap e depois mude se quuiser
<Ricardo__> ponto final
<P`AWAY> tanto tem gente dizendo q n precisa, como tem gente dizendo q é bom ter 3x o tamanho da RAM
<Maninho> *quiser
<annakamilla> então nesse caso só coloca uma swap pequena
<Ricardo__> 3 x é demais
<Maninho> ok nao precisa, nenhum sistema precisa de arquivos de troca
 * Maninho aplausos
<xispirito> cara, eu com 1gb de memória não uso swap
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: uma coisa e uma coisa, outra coisa e outra coisa
<xispirito> tenho 500mb só por costume
<annakamilla> nem eu xispirito
<annakamilla> eu tenho 1,5 gb e nem usao a swap
<Ricardo__> eu tenho so por causa de hibernacao
<Ricardo__> q uso direto
<Ricardo__> tal recurso
<UdontKnow> P`AWAY: nao existe formula magica pra swap
<xispirito> se você vai usar mais que 4gb é outra história
<UdontKnow> P`AWAY: eu tenho maquina com 16gb de ram que lota 60gb de swap as vezes, e outras com 1gb de ram que nem tem swap
<xispirito> mas isso é raro
<Ricardo__> UdontKnow, nossa lotgar 16 gb
<Ricardo__> quantos programas tem aberto?
<P`AWAY> entendo
<xispirito> UdontKnow, mas dai você deve rodar calculos cientificos ou vm's a varrer
<Ricardo__> uns 5 virtualbox
<UdontKnow> P`AWAY: a unica formula e essa: ram + swap = total de memoria virtual
<Ricardo__> aberto
<Ricardo__> eaheaha
<annakamilla> só esses dias que tive que configurar ela porque o meu pc tava com 30% de uso de ram e ja estava usando-a
<UdontKnow> P`AWAY: fora isso, toda formula ta errada
<P`AWAY> vlw cara
<xispirito> teve um dia que usei swap, com quatro qemu's aberto
<Ricardo__> o brabo é q uando o uso de swap passa dos 50%
<annakamilla> lol
<Ricardo__> o pc ja esta perto de travar
<UdontKnow> Ricardo__: errado
<Ricardo__> comeca a travar violentamente
<UdontKnow> Ricardo__: nenhuma maquina trava por uso de swap
 * Maninho lol
<Ricardo__> é na real trava pq a ram se foi
<xispirito> trava no sentido de lag
<Ricardo__> e tem q usar swap
<Ricardo__> e ae ja era o pc
<UdontKnow> Ricardo__: nao, swap nao causa travamento
<Ricardo__> lag q nem diz o xispirito
<Ricardo__> quando o pensamento do cara ta na frente da maquina as coisas nao vao bem
<xispirito> ou está na hora de comprar hardware
<UdontKnow> heh
<annakamilla> é msm
<Ricardo__> irritacoes
<Ricardo__> chutes no pc
<Ricardo__> todos esses sintomas
<Ricardo__> eaheahea
<annakamilla> hhahahahaahahahahahaahaha eu tenho esses sentimento quando jogo tux racer
<Ricardo__> mas o tux é leve annakamilla
<annakamilla> tux kart
<Ricardo__> a nao ser q tu tenha onboard
<xispirito> cara, estes tempos o gtk tava travando minha maquina, dei vários shoriukens no pc, dai veio um update de xorg que me salbou
<xispirito> #salvou
<annakamilla> na verdade, eu tenho off
<Ricardo__> falando nisso no street fighter 4 todo mundo da shoriuken
<Ricardo__> ate o chefe
<Ricardo__> eheahea
<xispirito> o cheve tem uma máquina de lavar na barriga 0.0
<annakamilla> xispirito: nem me fale, tenho vonte de xingar o driver 195 dos repos
<xispirito> nada a ver aquilo
<xispirito> annakamilla, =)
<Ricardo__> é ainda os bracos do dhalsim
<Ricardo__> o wush do guile
<Ricardo__> mto apelao
<Ricardo__> mais apelao q o rugal do kof q é outro
<xispirito> Ricardo__, muito falso aquele chefe
<UdontKnow> nossa, de uso de swap a golpe de joguinho
<UdontKnow> assunto volatil?
<Ricardo__> no hard quando ele ta perdendo .. ele apela e acaba com tua vida
<annakamilla> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> UdontKnow, vai dizer que nunca deu um shoriuken no pc?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: nao sou estupido
<xispirito> diz que sim, não seja bobo, vai, siiiiiim?
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> MarconM, o/
<MarconM> xispirito: \o
<MarconM> xispirito: rapz ... ta frio aqui hein 0.0
<UdontKnow> xispirito: unica coisa que conseguiria e danificar algo... ajudar nao ia
<xispirito> claro que ajuda cara, ajuda minha mente
<Ricardo__> eu tinha uma fonte
<Ricardo__> q dar porrada nela ajudava
<annakamilla> tive vontade de dar uma shouriken no pc apos uma atualização do 10.04
<xispirito> MarconM, tem que ver aqui 0.0
<Ricardo__> a diminuir o barulho
<Ricardo__> entao tua informacao nao procede UdontKnow
<Ricardo__> annakamilla, isso se chamam atualizacoes ''bomba''
<Pskol> fonte q faz barulho eh so passa oleo no cooler
<Pskol> heuhehe
<Ricardo__> nem sempre
<Ricardo__> as vezes é capacitor
<Ricardo__> ae danou-se
<Ricardo__> akeles barulho agudo
<Ricardo__> irritantes
<MarconM> é soh tirar o cooler \o
<MarconM> para que cooler
<Ricardo__> meu p 200 funcionava sem cooler
<MarconM> \o/
<Ricardo__> mas as vezes dava tela azul (win 95)
<MarconM> as vezes
<xispirito> o jobs dois, quer pc sem cooler
<MarconM> Ricardo__: e ae ja trocou de desk ae Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> cooler se tu for ver é uma praga
<xispirito> dai vai ter que por uma xaminé no gabinete
<annakamilla> Ricardo__: depois de passar 2 dias formatando o slack para voltar para o ubuntu e, mais uma semana configurando o pc, vem uma bomba que me fez reinstalar o ubuntu inteiro
<xispirito> lol
<MarconM> ta usando awesome
<Ricardo__> sao os campeos de barulho nos pcs
<Ricardo__> 90% sao os coolers
<annakamilla> do zero
<Ricardo__> se o cara dorme com pc no quarto pode ser um inferno
<MarconM> kkk
<annakamilla> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<joao> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * Maninho lol
<MarconM> xispirito: deu um vento aqui agora .. foi tenso
<joao> uma xamine é phoda
<xispirito> Ricardo__, vai usar awesom é?
<Maninho> durmo com 2pc no quarto
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM zuei
 * Maninho tem otimas noite de sono
 * MarconM tambem tem otimas noites de sono
<Pskol> Maninho, os dois ao mesmo tempo?
<Pskol> euieuheiuehu
<xispirito> MarconM, aqui destelhou umas casas ontem, caiu uns poste
<Ricardo__> annakamilla, por isso uso remastersys em todas instalacoes derivadas d debian
<Ricardo__> pra evitar essas bombas
<Maninho> Pskol: dois pc ligado 24/7[
<MarconM> lol
<joao> Xingu agradece
<Maninho> acostuma com o barulho, ligo um ventilador um pouco mais barulhento e sempre da para se entender q esta chovendo
<Maninho> Xingu
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> legal... burulho de chuva é legal para dormir
<Ricardo__> estabilizador dando creck
<Ricardo__> toda hora
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> \o
<xispirito> tem um pc bem do lado da minha cama que nunca desliga
<Ricardo__> tb pode ser um problema pra dormir
<xispirito> nem me importo mais
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<Maninho> creck creck creck ..... creck creck creck creck creck  .....
<MarconM> xispirito: voce dorme em qualquer situation
<MarconM> até com furacao ao lado
<MarconM> ^^
<xispirito> MarconM, dizem que é os tóxico
<xispirito> 0.0
<Ricardo__> hd velhos tb eram problema
<MarconM> fiquei sabendo
<Ricardo__> so lembrarem dos antigoes
<xispirito> Maninho, compra um estabilizador po, que preste
<Ricardo__> parecia q tinham um rato dentro dos pratos
<joao> pow, qual é de merma de ping pong, rsrsrs, toda vez veja essa onda aqui na sala.
<Maninho> hahahaha nobreak
<Pskol> pior e a luizinha do monitor piscando no quarta quando ta escuro
<MarconM> xispirito: quantos poneis de força tem seu pc ?
<Pskol> o luizinha fdp
<Ricardo__> atira um pano
<Ricardo__> encima
<Ricardo__> eu faco isso com o modem
<MarconM> poneis malditos
<Pskol> toda dia
 * MarconM odeia poneis
<xispirito> cara, meu pc tem burros
<xispirito> ¬¬
<Pskol> ela pisca sincroniado
<Pskol> dai vc fica esperando a hora dela piscar
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> burros malditos
<xispirito> lol
<MarconM> lol
<Ricardo__> tem uma coisa pior das antigas
<Ricardo__> mouse de bolinha
<Ricardo__> quem nunca atirou eles no chao?
 * MarconM quer o xmonad todo azul ... igual de xispirito
<Ricardo__> akele mouse bebado
<xispirito> Ricardo__, cara, me fez voltar no tempo
<xispirito> mouse de bolinha...
<xispirito> huaeauhahu
<Ricardo__> eu destrui varios
<Ricardo__> de raiva
<MarconM> quem jogu CS com mouse de bolinha
<Maninho> o pior das antiga são os barramentos ISA lol
<Ricardo__> sujava embaixo tinha q ficar limpando
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> verdade
<Ricardo__> tinha uma borrachinha maldita ainda
<MarconM> Ricardo__: o xispirito ainda tem o mouse de bolinha
<joao> rsrsrs, das antiga
<xispirito> eu limpava com uma escova de dente os rolamento
<Pskol> pior era aqueles cd-rom de revista q so enxia o pc de lixo e nao prestava porra nenhuma
<Ricardo__> galo veio nem usa mouse
<xispirito> lol
<MarconM> ele ta usando net vivo on para conectar no irc
<MarconM> lol
<Ricardo__> so teclado
<joao> Mais antigo que assoprar cartucho não deve ter não...
<xispirito> MarconM, não ria da desgraça
<MarconM> num to rindo
<MarconM> to chorando ( risos )
<xispirito> ¬¬
<MarconM> \o/
<Ricardo__> Pskol, so tinha demos nakeles cds de revista
<xispirito> só porque eu ainda estou em 1994 não quer dizer que estou morto
<Pskol> poise, e eu comprava
<Pskol> hauhauha
<Ricardo__> full throttle demo
<Ricardo__> eu tinha esse
<Pskol> nao tinha torrent
<Ricardo__> aeheaeha
<xispirito> meu primeiro Slackware foi de revista
<xispirito> lol
<Pskol> o fullt eu compreo o completo
<Pskol> muito doido aquele jogo
<Ricardo__> sim era cd
<MarconM> auehaueehuhae
<annakamilla> o pc mais "novinho de casa é um  certo p4 3.2 ghz rodando o ubuntu 10.04"
<Ricardo__> na epoca drive de cd so burgues tinha
<MarconM> linux de revista é o melhor
<joao> Já zerou?
<Pskol> ja
<Pskol> umas 20 vezes
<MarconM> 0.0
<annakamilla> e quase estourando o hd de 80
 * MarconM acha q Pskol nao tem namorada
<Ricardo__> maniac mansion
<Ricardo__> era show tb
<joao> ^^ manero...
<MarconM> annakamilla: \o
<xispirito> eu jogava command & conquer red alert
<Ricardo__> bah q tosco o 1
<xispirito> aquilo era massa
<Ricardo__> q era msdos
<Ricardo__> eaheaeah
<joao> Eu jogava era rpg em mode texto, tinha que digitar o que fazer
<Pskol> death rally
<Pskol> lokao
<Ricardo__> bah death rally
<Ricardo__> era matador
<Ricardo__> akele jogo
<Ricardo__> joguei mto
<xispirito> duke nukem 3d
<Ricardo__> Pskol, foi ate o final comprando o carro do duke nukem?
<Pskol> sim
<xispirito> "it's time to kick some asses"
<joao> duke nukem 3d é massa
<Pskol> ja zerei ate com o terceiro carro
<annakamilla> o resto é tudo k6, celeron, p4 primeira geração, mmx e p1
<Pskol> na versao demo
<Ricardo__> o o fuscao
<Pskol> depois arrnajei a completa
<Ricardo__> o nome
<Ricardo__> era vagabound
<Ricardo__> aeaheahaeh
<xispirito> "hurt me, pease"
<xispirito> de que game é ^ ?
<Pskol> meu pc era um 486 com 8 mb de ram
<Ricardo__> diablo
<Pskol> cd rom de 4 x
<Pskol> o bixo
<annakamilla> ainda esqueci dos 486 e 386
<annakamilla> Pskol: o meu era com 16 mb
<Pskol> com kit mutimidia ainda
<Ricardo__> diablo 1
<Pskol> heuwiwuheieh
<Ricardo__> era o ouro
<Ricardo__> joguei mto
<xispirito> cara, eu nunca achei a expansão, hellfire
<Pskol> sim city 2000
<Ricardo__> xispirito, tem sim cara é facil
 * MarconM descobriu q Maninho odeia a skynet
<MarconM> xispirito: correeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
 * Maninho Dedo duro
<Ricardo__> esse diablo 3 ae q tao fazendo uma onda
<joao> tem
<Ricardo__> pra mim vai ser estilo wow sei la
<Ricardo__> tem um personagem q parece uma arvore
<Ricardo__> tao viajando
<xispirito> ahehaehuuh
<Ricardo__> plants vs zombies
<Ricardo__> é classical dos novos
<Ricardo__> eaheaaeagh
<joao> manerao era o rock n roll racing do snes, alguem lembra?
<Pskol> vixe
<Pskol> demais
<Pskol> estilo death rally
<P`AWAY> Pessoal, eu tenho uma partição no notebook para o Windows 7 e uma separada pra Dados, pelo gerenciador do Windows 7 eu diminui espaço nas duas partições e criei uma nova com o espaço que consegui diminuir, mas na instalação do Ubuntu ele n detecta essa partição q eu criei, alguem tem noção do q possa ser ?
<joao> Um dos meus favoritos, so perdia para a grande aderencia dos carros de top gear, mesmoa a 300 eles nunca pulavam nas ladeiras... ^^
 * xispirito segura L+R e escolhe Olaf
<Ricardo__> super nes tinha um acervo mto bom de games
<joao> e select tbm não?
<xispirito> não lembro
<xispirito> ↑↑↓↓←→←→AB
<xispirito> an an an?
<joao> acho que era... até hoje eu faço assim.
<Ricardo__> vo dormir flw ae pessoal
<joao> Pow
<joao> Esse é de qual?
<P`AWAY> Pessoal, eu tenho uma partição no notebook para o Windows 7 e uma separada pra Dados, pelo gerenciador do Windows 7 eu diminui espaço nas duas partições e criei uma nova com o espaço que consegui diminuir, mas na instalação do Ubuntu ele n detecta essa partição q eu criei, alguem tem noção do q possa ser ?
<joao> Você pode ter colocado para fica inutilizada não?
<P`AWAY> joao eu preciso formatar pelo gerenciador do windows essa nova partição q eu criei ?
<P`AWAY> joao ta indicando o sistema de arquivos dele como RAW
<joao> Você usou qual programa?
<P`AWAY> o proprio gerenciamento de disco do Windows 7
<joao> Bem, ele eu nunca usei, então não posso lhe dizer a respeito, mais tem um programa otimo, partition magic, algo assim, com ele eu formatei e fiz o mesmo que você, usando ubuntu e windows, porém a nova partição criado ficou legivel pelo Ubuntu.
<P`AWAY> joao será que se eu formatar essa partição nova o ubuntu detecta ?
<joao> Rapaz, acredito que sim, se você formata-la em algum formato conhecido, ntfs, ext4, ou outro.
<P`AWAY> joao cara formatei como ntfs , mas o bixo nao detecta, até as partições que ele detecta nao está mostrando o tamanho correto de cada uma, ta muito estranho
<joao> P`AWAY, pow man, que estranho, queria saber o que pode ser mais não tenho ideias, você formatou pelo Windows novamente?
<P`AWAY> sim =/
<P`AWAY> alguem mais ai no canal tem noção do q é isso ?
<Pskol> na hora de instalar o ubuntu vc formata a partiçao
<P`AWAY> Pskol pois é  cara, o problema é q ele nem detecta essa partição
<Pskol> deleta a partiçao e cria denovo
<Pskol> cria como primaria
<P`AWAY> na verdade as partições q ele detecta, é com os tamnhos tudo errado
<joao> P`AWAY, tenta com outro programa, nunca gostei muito das ferramentas que vem no windows.
<P`AWAY> ele detecta 250 GB de espaço livre, nao tenho isso livr enem a pau
<P`AWAY> beleza
 * joao deseja boa noite a todos pois irar dormir agora.
<P`AWAY> Pskol mal te incomodar cara, mas é q n aguento mais usar o Windows 7, n aguenta apressao do meu trabalho
<P`AWAY> Pskol seguinte formato como NTFS ou exFAT ?
<Pskol> ntfs
<Pskol> dai na instalaçao do ubuntu vc re-formata pra ext4
<P`AWAY> entendi
<P`AWAY> na verdade eu vo particionar essa partição e 1 swap e 1 ext4 ?
<Pskol> pode sr
<Pskol> ser
<P`AWAY> botei pra formatar sem ser a formatação rapida
<P`AWAY> vamo ver se o ubuntu detecta
<P`AWAY> pq ta tenso
<lord_daemon> ta muito lento o amule. meu DEUS
<P`AWAY> lento to eu no Win7 , doido pra botar o ubuntu no dual boot e dando bronca
<P`AWAY> Pskol merma bronca cara, mo merda =/
<P`AWAY> Alguem aí ja tentou instalar o Ubuntu a partir de uma partição criada no Windows 7 ?
<mariosilvabr> bom dai
<mariosilvabr> bom dia
<ELETRONICO> aew
<ELETRONICO> blza
<ELETRONICO> aew pessoal, bom dia :D
<ELETRONICO> aew pessoal, bom dia :D
<morfeu> bom dia
<morfeu> alguem ai sabe me informar se tem como eu instalasr o gerenciador de lan house timer cafe no ubuntu]
<marvel> bom dia
<marvel> eu  preciso de uma orientaçao eu to querendo aprender mecher com kismet pois  ele nao entra em modo munitor fala que o drive broadcom 4313 nao e suportado mas procurei na internet desintalei o bcm4313 e instalei b43 e nada  alguem pode me orienta?
<sagat> bom dia , gostaria de saber se existe algum forum mirc do xubuntu
<sagat> obrigado
<vagner4work> bom dia
<xthco> opa bom dia !
<murder> alguem aqui ja mexeu com cvs ?
<murder> usando o tortoise cvs eu consigo listar o repository, mas quando tento usar o cvs na shell com '$ cvs ls' ele fala que o comando nao eh reconhecido
<vagner4work> vc usa o cvs na empresa ou como freela?
<murder> na empresa.
<murder> o que isso importa vagner4work ?
<vagner4work> pq tem outros sistemas de controle de versão melhores
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, tem laguem programa pra ubuntu que diz quando consome cada componente do computador?
<gabezao> consome oq SuBmUnDo ?
<SuBmUnDo> gabezao:> memoria, procesador, consome de energia
<gabezao> energia nem sei
<gabezao> o resto tu pode usar o top
<gabezao> :P
<SuBmUnDo> blz
<s0n3c40> SuBmUnDo, como rpz.... consumo de componentes... nunca vi!
<SuBmUnDo> valeu tou saindo volto mais tarde
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia a todos
<ruiserra> Boa tarde,  Estou com um problema a instalar pacotes no synaptic
<ruiserra> quando marco um pacote para instalação da o seguinte erro:" Não foi possível marcar todos os pacotes para instalação ou actualização"
<ruiserra> Alguém me pode ajudar sff?
<gabezao> ruiserra,
<gabezao> instale pelo terminal
<gabezao> pelo nome do pacote
<gabezao> la o erro é mais especifico
<ruiserra> o erro que dá pelo terminal é: "Nao foi possivel obter acesso exclusivo a /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11:Recurso indisponivel temporariamente)"
<vagner4work> vc tem que fechar o synaptic antes de tentar instalar pelo terminal
<gabezao> e tem q ser root
<gabezao> ;p
<vagner4work> antes de instalar rode o seguinte comando:
<vagner4work> sudo apt-get update
<vagner4work> depois tente instalar
<ruiserra> A ler as listas de pacotes... Pronto
<ruiserra> A construir árvore de dependências
<ruiserra> A ler a informação de estado... Pronto
<ruiserra> Alguns pacotes não puderam ser instalados. Isso pode significar que
<ruiserra> você solicitou uma situação impossível ou se você está a usar a
<ruiserra> distribuição unstable em que alguns pacotes pedidos ainda não foram
<ruiserra> criados ou foram movidos do Incoming.
<ruiserra> A seguinte informação pode ajudar a resolver a situação:
<ruiserra> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências não satisfeitas:
<ruiserra>   libgtk2.0-0-dbg: Depende: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.20.0-0ubuntu4) mas 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 está para ser instalado
<ruiserra> E: Pacotes estragados
<hggdh> ruiserra: o -dbg nao esta actualizado; este pacote contem os debugging symbols para o libgtk2.0-0, e nao e requerido. Tens duas opcoes: (1) esperar um pouco; (2) desinstalar libgtk-2.0-0-dbg
 * hggdh vai a procura dos acentos
<ruiserra> hum, ok então.. muito obrigado
<Mendigo> Alguem ai poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<Mendigo> nao to conseguindo instalar o drive ATI da placa de video do notebook no ubuntu 11.04
<Mendigo> na verdade fala q instala mais nao consegui iniciar... acho q nao to configurando certo o x11
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: rodou o ati-config --initial ?
<fcoambrozio> aticonfig --initial, na verdade
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio:entao
<Mendigo> aticonfig --initial -f
<Mendigo> eu instalei ele so q pediu pra reiniciar
<Mendigo> (tava no tutorial)
<Mendigo> ai nao iniciou mias so em modso de recuperação e
<Mendigo> grafico segudo
<Mendigo> ai ele nao deixa usar o initial
<Mendigo> --initial
<Mendigo> uso antes d reiniciar?
<Mendigo> como sei se meu ubuntu eh o Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" ?
<fcoambrozio> yeap.. na verdade ele só configura o xorg.conf para usar o fglrx
<Mendigo> entao q ele gerou altos de bkp e erro. =x pera vo ver aki
<Mendigo> vou remover
<Mendigo> tudo e reiniciar
<Mendigo> fazer do começo
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: vai lá... mas antes... cat /etc/lsb-release para saber qual versão é seu Ubuntu
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ok eh ubuntu 11.04 so nao sei oq eh esse Natty
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: qndo instalei o driver ele reiniciou so q a tela fico piscand
<Mendigo> entre o console e o logo d inicialização
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: como vc instalou o driver?
<fcoambrozio> e.. o 11.04 é o Natty sim... DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
<Mendigo> Ubunyu 11.-4 natty
<Mendigo> Ubunyu 11.04 natty
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: tenho 2 drivers... 11.4 ou 11.7 ?
<Mendigo> ati-driver-installer-11.04-x86.x86_64.run ou o msm 11.07 ?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: 11.7
<fcoambrozio> é o mais recente
<Mendigo> ok
<fcoambrozio> só uma pergunta...  que procedimento está usando?
<Mendigo> ./nome
<Mendigo> ele abre pra instalar
<Mendigo> ai vo em install Driver 8.872 on X.org or later 64bits
<Mendigo> Continue
<fcoambrozio> cria um pacote... acho que é mais eficiente
<Mendigo> tem algo q devo fazer antes?
<badboy__> boas a todos
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ahahah nao complica nao sei fazer isso =P
<Mendigo> facil? ou tem algun tudo?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: é simples
<Mendigo> manda la
<fcoambrozio> o prorio instalador cria =)
<fcoambrozio> ao invés de rodar ./nome
<Mendigo> hum
<fcoambrozio> vc roda ./ati-driver-blablblabla --build-pkg Ubuntu/Natty
<badboy__> boa tarde ;)
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: corrigindo...
<fcoambrozio> é --buildpkg Ubuntu/natty
<fcoambrozio> badboy__: boa tarde
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: isso msm ahaha kbei de ver aki ^^
<fcoambrozio> depois de criados os pacotes vc instala com o dpkg -i
<fcoambrozio> e talvez tenha que rodar um apt-get install -f
<badboy__> fcoambrozio existe jdownloader para o ubuntu?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: http://pastebin.com/2zRnrYf8
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: eh Ubuntu/Natty msm?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: vi aki deixa tgentar
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ops foi
<fcoambrozio> badboy__: de acodor com o site (http://jdownloader.org/download/index) sim
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<badboy__> <sandrossv> boa tarde
<sandrossv> :
<sandrossv> :)*
<badboy__> <fcoambrozio> obrigado ;)
<badboy__> fcoambrozio qual é o nome do utilitario que usas pra encriptar e extrair pastas?
<badboy__> tipo .rar ou zip
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ta aew man?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: Man instalei o drive e funcinou....
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: so tem um probleminha ele fica piscando com monte de quadrados na tela ja viu isso?
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe oq pode ser?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: vc rodou sudo apt-get install -f depois de instalar o driver?
<fcoambrozio> instalou todos os .deb gerados?
<Mendigo> instalei vo rodar o install -f =x
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: man nao preciso configurar nada no xorg?
<fcoambrozio> precisa rodar o aticonfig --initial
<Mendigo> ok eu fiz ja mais nao funfo... pera aew vo fazer novamente
<sandrossv> Mendigo: reinicia
<fcoambrozio> eh.. reiniciar eh preciso
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ok... entao funcinou so q ele fico com uns treco na tela tipo
<Mendigo> tv qndo sai do ar e mostra monte d quadrados
<sandrossv> o.o
<Mendigo> ja viu isso?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: qual o modelo da sua placa?
<Mendigo> pera aew vo pega exatamente ql eh
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: esse pc aki http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/10/21800460/notebook+hp+pavilion+dv4-2040br+intel+core+i3+4gb+500gb+14+w7+premium
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: Vídeo: ATI Mobility Radeon? HD 4550 Graphics com até 2203MB total de memória gráfica (compartilhados) e 512MB GDDR3 (dedicada)
<xthco> opas ?!
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: vo manda o ss pra tu ver
<fcoambrozio> ok
<xthco> e ae pessoal ?!
<fcoambrozio> xthco: tranquilo?
<xthco> só na paz hoje.. hehehe de folga e por conta...
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: http://extranet.tecnorisk.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png
<xthco> fcoambrozio: se melhorar estraga... ;)
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: faz ideia oq possa ser?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: tentou modificar algo no Catalyst Control Center?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: nao eu so instalei e fiz oq vc falo... instalei apt-get install -f
<Mendigo> ai aticonfig --initial
<Mendigo> reboot
<Mendigo> e ja inicou assim
<fcoambrozio> certo...
<fcoambrozio> este Catalyst Control Center é um utilitário de configuração do fglrx.. tenta lançá-lo ae e ver se modificando algo resolve
<fcoambrozio> e... só pra ter uma certeza... roda este comando: lsmod | grep radeon
<fcoambrozio> e veja se retorna alguma coisa
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ok... wait...
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: retornou nd
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: boa!
<fcoambrozio> faz o seguinte...
<Mendigo> eu mexi no catalyst pra ver se tinha algo q arrumasse mudei pra intel fico normal mais sem o drive dai
<Mendigo> =x
<Mendigo> oi
<Mendigo> manda la
<fcoambrozio> cola o /var/log/Xorg.0.log no pastebin
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: tem varios =x qr o 0 msm ou o ultimo??
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: http://pastebin.com/dsKDAa2i 0
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: este eh do driver intel :)
<fcoambrozio> voltou a usar o fglrx?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: entao usei o intel pra ver se ficava normal e funfo
<Mendigo> agora voltei vo reiniciar o limpar os log pra ver se gera algo
<Mendigo> e se funciona o intel funciona
<fcoambrozio> ok
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: pelo menos o catalyst abriu agora antes dava erro
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: já é um progresso =]
<Mendigo> sim sim ahuahah pra qm nem isso tinha =P
<Mendigo> afff achei q tava remoto e tava local dei um reboot
<fcoambrozio> huahuahua
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: karaio desisto! vai fica sem instalar =x
<rodman_> instalar o q
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: oloko... num desiste tão rápido :)
<Mendigo> rodman_: drive da placa de video
<Mendigo> impossivel ahahaha
<Mendigo> eu instalei mais fico assim ai removi http://extranet.tecnorisk.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png
<rodman_> qual placa de video
<rodman_> isso é um ubuntu
<rodman_> ?
<rodman_> lindo tema pegou aonde
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: vc não passou o Xorg.0.log usando o fglrx =]
<rodman_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rodman_> como root ou com sudo
<Mendigo> baixei no baixaki MACBUNTU
<rodman_> qual esse tema manoo
<Mendigo> eu gostei dele fico pqno e bom de ver
<rodman_> ahuahuah nem rola no meu
<rodman_> xfce acho
<Mendigo> rodman_: http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/macbuntu.htm
<Mendigo> so mudei as coisas deixei so com as cores e icones
<Mendigo> tirei o dock
<Mendigo> e reconfigurei as barras
<rodman_> saco
<rodman_> tentou da um dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mendigo> pera aew vo montar d novo q eu removi tudo akaka
<Mendigo> removi o pacote... vou dar p dpkg -i nos deb gerado
<fcoambrozio> rodman_: o Mendigo está tentando instalar o driver proprietario da ATI
<badboy__> mendigo esse tema da para o 11.04?
<fcoambrozio> badboy__: não entendi a ultima pergunta que vc havia me feito.. sobre encriptar e zipar arquivos
<rodman_> saco
<rodman_> tu pegou o script e apartir dele criou os drivers .deb pra tua distro
<rodman_> ne
<rodman_> me diz uma coisa qual modelo da tua vga?
<Mendigo> para instalre no 11.04 usa --foce
<Mendigo> f--force
<Mendigo> ops ./nome --force
<Mendigo> ele instala o meu eh 11.04
<Mendigo> rodo normal
<fcoambrozio> rodman_: ele tem uma ATI Mobile Radeon HD 4550
<Mendigo> ai http://pastebin.com/cU9x3xK5
<Mendigo> instalado isso ?
<Mendigo> agora? aticonfig --initial ?
<badboy__> tava a preguntar qual era o programa que voce acha melhor digamos pra extrair  ou encriptar ficheiros e pastas?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: rodman_: rodo aticonfig --initial ou o dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: aticonfig --initial
<badboy__> mas ja instalei o ark
<fcoambrozio> acho que o dpkg-reconfigure num vai ajudar neste caso =]
<rodman_> encriptar de proteger mesmo os dados né isso
<fcoambrozio> badboy__: vc usa qual DE - Gnome, KDE, Xfce?
<rodman_> o ubuntu ou os linux atuais nao tem isso como uma opção na hora da formatação???
<rodman_> cara eu rodaria o dpkg
<rodman_> comando nativo do sistema
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: gerou o X.org
<Mendigo> http://pastebin.com/8Zbrtzvg
<rodman_> isso
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: até aqui, perfeito
<rodman_> entao dai finaliza a sessao e loga denovo ou reinicia e vê o q da
<Mendigo> ok vo dar reboot agora ok?
<Mendigo> ok
<fcoambrozio> ok
<rodman_> ok
<Mendigo> mostro tela inicial...
<Mendigo> carregando...
<fcoambrozio> badboy__: esquece... agora entendi que *já* instalou o ark
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: rodman_: kkk funcinou instalou e ta rodando... mais msm assim ta com equele problema
<Mendigo> fica passando uns http://extranet.tecnorisk.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png
<Mendigo> ele aparece e some
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: boa... agora cola no patebin o /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rodman_> certo perae mano
<rodman_> calma ai
<rodman_> tu tem fusion instalado
<rodman_> essas coisas
<rodman_> ta com o teu DE com os efeitos selecionados
<rodman_> cara assim mano
<rodman_> na verdade
<rodman_> o cara num forum pede pra remover o driver proprietario e instalar o da distro
<rodman_> saca so
<rodman_> sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh  # (if it exists)
<rodman_> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<rodman_> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<rodman_> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<rodman_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<rodman_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rodman_> vou te mandar o link
<rodman_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33092/how-well-do-ati-drivers-work-with-unity
<rodman_> no item 3
<Mendigo> ok pera
<rodman_> tu ta usando unity é?
<rodman_> roda isso
<rodman_> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<rodman_> no mesmo site da uma lida la
<Mendigo> xorg.0.log > http://pastebin.com/6RZ6PA7n
<Mendigo> rodman_: to com classic
<rodman_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rodman_> saca so
<rodman_> esse é o tutor da comunidade e eles tb falam pra da um purge ou remove nos drivers proprietarios mano
<rodman_> o da comunidade tem suporte a aceleração 3d tb
<rodman_> mano vai perder nada
<rodman_> eu particularmente nao curto os drivers proprietarios
<rodman_> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<rodman_> aonde tem esse (WW) significa q vc deve verificar
<rodman_> pois tem algo errado
<Mendigo> hummm
<Mendigo> rodman_: so q nao rolo ativar efeitos sem a placa
<Mendigo> sem o driver instalado
<rodman_> sim mano
<rodman_> remove o drivers proprietarios e instala o da comunidade
<rodman_> é o xserver-xorg-ati
<rodman_> ele suporta o 3d de boa
<rodman_> segue as dicas la
<Mendigo> ok
<Mendigo> rodman_: esse link neh? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Mendigo> ou esse aki?
<Mendigo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33092/how-well-do-ati-drivers-work-with-unity
<rodman_> isso
<rodman_> os dois ensinam basicamente a mesma coisa
<rodman_> eu usaria os comandos do segundo
<rodman_> da no mesmo
<rodman_> sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh  # (if it exists)
<rodman_> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<rodman_> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<rodman_> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<rodman_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<rodman_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mendigo> rodman_: hahaha fiz isso agora nem video inicia akakakak
<rodman_> caralho
<rodman_> como assim
<Mendigo> http://pastebin.com/1YDB4PtG
<Mendigo> olha o pau q deu
<rodman_> tu deu o apt-get install xserver-xorg-ati?
<Mendigo> sim
<rodman_> mano essa tu placa ta boa
<rodman_> velho
<rodman_> quando tu roda o dpkg
<rodman_> ? o q aconteçe
<Mendigo> xserver-xorg-video-ati já é a versão mais nova.
<Mendigo> ferro d vez kakaka agora nao inicia o video =P
<paladinn> pra q vide
<paladinn> pra q video*
<Mendigo> pra pode ver pelo menos o terminal hehehe =P
<rodman_> huauuahu o video do pc dele
<rodman_> mano
<rodman_> nao entendi
<Mendigo> em rod so me diz uma coisa ta certo? http://pastebin.com/MYWc7ze6
<Mendigo> essa conf
<rodman_> vc nao ta no seu  pc agora manoo Mendigo
<Mendigo> nao
<rodman_> sim basicamente
<rodman_> ta certo
<rodman_> entao mano
<rodman_> tu reiniciou o pc
<rodman_> ?
<Mendigo> sim
<rodman_> rodou o dpkg-reconfigure depois q reiniciou
<Mendigo> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: especifique um pacote para reconfigurar
<Mendigo> burro> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg pera
<Mendigo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && reboot
<Mendigo> burro eu =P
<Mendigo> rodman_: sim fico na tela preta...
<Mendigo> * Updating the system logo...
<Mendigo> [OK]
<Mendigo> e nd mas
<rodman_> e ai
<rodman_> reiniciou
<rodman_> mano depois disso
<soumaislinux> Galera, visitem a mais nova comunidade linux do Brasil, http://www.soumaislinux.com.br valeu pela força
<Mendigo> sim sim
<Mendigo> fico parado nisso
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: se conseguir... remove o xorg.conf e reiniciar
<fcoambrozio> ops, reinicia
<Mendigo> ok
<Andre_Gondim> soumaislinux, por favor, não use o canal para isso, aqui é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu
<Mendigo> eu to com acesso remoto to no pc desktop tentando arruma meu not =P
<soumaislinux> foi mal Andre_Gondim
<soumaislinux> desculpe
<Andre_Gondim> soumaislinux, faça link das fontes de onde tirou o texto ;)
<Mendigo> agora iniciou... =P
<soumaislinux> bacana
<soumaislinux> valeu
<Mendigo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mendigo> funcinou!!!!!!
<soumaislinux> ehehe h
<evandro> Pessoal boa tarde!
<Mendigo> obrigado amo vcs fcoambrozio e rodman_ =*
<fcoambrozio> :P
<fcoambrozio> evandro: boa tarde
<Mendigo> oq precisarem to aki em (se puder ajudar =P)
<evandro> tenho um arquivo texto com um cadastro de pessoas, sendo nome, endereço e telefone, mas cada informação em uma linha, alguém tem idéia de como organizar e deixar cada cadastro em apenas uma linha?
<evandro> pensei em sed ou awk, mas to perdido
<ZandreBran> ôlas ubuntu-br; por favor, sabem como fazer o kopete fazer conversa por voz com o "protocolo" gtalk?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: vlw msm a força! ^^ agora fico perfeito =P
<rodman_> funcionou Mendigo
<rodman_> ?
<Mendigo> rodman_: vlw a força
<rodman_> ahuahua manda print
<Mendigo> sim sim perfeitamente
<Mendigo> pera
<rodman_> blza tamo aki pra isso
<Mendigo> vo tirar o ss
<Mendigo> entao rodman_ oq faltou foi remover o xorg e reconfigurar o dpkg
<Mendigo> fiz isso funcionou
<rodman_> ^^
<rodman_> aceleração e tudo
<Mendigo> agora consigo ver as miniaturas dos aplicativos
<Mendigo> isso q eu queria kakaka =P
<Rysen> Alguem ai pode me ajudar, a ultimar versao do unity não funciona aqui
<Rysen> não roda por nada
<Rysen> A ultima versao do ubuntu quer dizer
<Mendigo> rodman_: http://extranet.tecnorisk.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png http://extranet.tecnorisk.com.br/Captura_de_tela-1.png
<Mendigo> rodandando aew
<Mendigo> rodando*
<rodman_> blza mano
<rodman_> parabens
<Mendigo> obrigado por me ajudarem hehe =}
<rodman_> mana Rysen o q ta aconteçendo
<rodman_> isso nao é a midia pow
<Mendigo> nao gostei muito desse unity =x acho q seja pelo costume msm
<Mendigo> prefiro classic
<Rysen> [rodman_]: Entao
<rodman_> blza Mendigo
<Rysen> Eu instalo certinho
<rodman_> cero
<rodman_> certo
<Rysen> dai eu coloco pra entrar
<rodman_> entao nao eh midia
<Rysen> a tela fica piscando
<Rysen> dai tem que reiniciar se nao nao sai de la
<Mendigo> Rysen: nao eh video? meu tava piscando e nao saia disso tb =x ja tento entrar em modo seguro de video?
<Mendigo> posso ta falando merd mais o meu fico piscando tb aki
<Rysen> [Mendigo]: o problema é que eu nao manjo muito
<Mendigo> faz o teste... reinicia ele e vai na 2 opção
<Mendigo> Modo seguro
<Mendigo> ai vai abrir uma tela com uns opções la tem
<Mendigo> xface sei la oq...  ai tem modo seguro de video algo assim
<Mendigo> ve se inicia por la
<rodman_> blza faz isso q o Mendigo  ta falando
<Mendigo> alguem ai tem um dica d client irc pra usar? to usndo irssi =x nao tem muita coisa =/
<rodman_> esse piscar isso é pc ou note?
<rodman_> xchat
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Mendigo, xchat e weechat
<rodman_> ele é PRO no linux
<rodman_> leve e funcional
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xchat é gtk+ e weechat terminal
<sandrossv> irssi é o melhor
<Mendigo> sandrossv: sabe q acho fod dele
<Mendigo> nao avisa qndo falam comigo
<Mendigo> tipo pisca no trayicon algo assim
<sandrossv> Mendigo: da pra fazer isso
<Mendigo> notificar eu gosto dele so nao sei fazer isso
<Mendigo> serio?
<Mendigo> plugin ?
<sandrossv> sim
<Mendigo> vou procurar vlw =}
<Mendigo> ahahah hj nao trabalho!
<sandrossv> to na hora do café ^^
<sandrossv> dois sonho e um copo de café
<Mendigo> badboy__: conseguiu instalar o macbuntu aew?
<sandrossv> macbuntu ? wtf?
<Mendigo> sandrossv: thema do mac for linux
<Mendigo> sandrossv: http://extranet.tecnorisk.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png
<Mendigo> so q tem o dock q faz a barra e efeitos
<Mendigo> eu so deixei as janelas e icones
<paladinn> alguem usa fluxbox ?
<sandrossv> paladinn: algum problema ?
<rodman_> nao uso
<rodman_> prefiro o xfce
<rodman_> mais o fluxbox é bem configuravel
<Mendigo> galera to indo
<Mendigo> flw pra vcs ai
<Mendigo> vlw ajuda ! =}
<Mendigo> abraço
<lord_daemon> vou ter q emular windows... nao sei pq amule nao mostra os msm arquivos c estou conectado no msm server
<barna> boa tarde!
<Duka_> alguem manja de unity?
<barna> Duka, manda a duvida! quem souber vai lhe responder!
<Duka_> <barna>: o q ta acontecendo é q so oculta se a janela fica alinhada a esq ou max
<Duka_> <barna>: quero q fike oculta
<barna> duka! acho q sou o unico kra q não gostou do unity! fiquei perdidinho nele! to usando o gnome classico!
<barna> mas quase todo mundo aki do canal deve ta usando o unity!
<deusr> opa, quem aqui usa scp via terminal?
<barna> clicando com o direito encima dele num tem opção de configurar? e mandar ocultar sozinho?
<badboy__> Barna ;) tudo bem meu amigo
<barna> badboy__, opa! blz e vc?
<badboy__> barna tudo bem
<badboy__> ;)
<barna> :)
<barna> badboy__, entra no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna> pra gente poder conversar sem atrapalhar o suporte tecnico!
<HotBit> povo so empreupdate ta durmindo hoje....
<barna> HotBit, e ai kra! blz?
<barna> tava querendo falar com vc!
<HotBit> barna, sim blz.
<HotBit> barna, manda
<barna> HotBit, vc conseguiu resolver aquele problema da memoria ram?
<HotBit> barna, ate noew not
<HotBit> barna, zero
<barna> então kra! o AKINATON teve o mesmo problema q vc! ele conseguiu resolver!
<barna> tem um post dele! cha eu ve se acho aki!
<HotBit> AKINATON, ola tudo bem?
<barna> HotBit, ta aki o poste dele!
<HotBit> barna, ele nao esta no chat?
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,84601.msg467314.html#msg467314
<HotBit> vou ller ....
<barna> o comp dele ta ligado no canal! mas se ele ta no comp é outra historia!
<HotBit> barna, nao entendi nada... os post ta certo?
<HotBit> barna, eu li mas nao entendi, seria pau no xipset?
<barna> HotBit, sei q parece estranho! mas ta certo!
<barna> sim! é um problema da placa de video!
<HotBit> barna, mas o q ta certo? nao entendi direito sobre o que ta errado....
<barna> o AKINATON demorou alguns dias pra descubrir isso!
<HotBit> barna, mas o q estaria errao na BIOS?
<barna> eu tb num entendi direito, mas parece q é um erro do chipset com a placa de video!
<HotBit> barna, chpset na BIOS ta configurado errado?
<barna> ele falow q te q instalar um driver X da placa de video e config alguma coisa! dai fica tudo certo!
<HotBit> barna, mas a placa de v dele nao igual a minha
<HotBit> barna, acho que meu bug aki eh algo mais na BIOS ou no HADWARE mesmo
<barna> eu sei! mas acredito ser o mesmo problema, pois é exatamente o mesmo erro!
<HotBit> barna, porque a placa de video no Win7 ta com driver ok atualizado
<barna> foi isso q achos e pesquisamos por dias!
<HotBit> barna, agora no Ubuntu eu  nao sei se esta ok, porque nao manjo
<barna> até desistirmos e ir tentar arrumar a placa de video! quando arrumou a placa de video tudo se resolveu!
<barna> no w7 ta mostrando a ram certa?
<HotBit> barna, mas tenho de sabe mais exato o que na placa, um Jumper?
<HotBit> barna, nao nos dois SO eh a mesma situação
<barna> só 1 seg!
<barna> to no trabalho!
<barna> ja volto!
<HotBit> AKINATON, olá acho que talvez vc possa ajudar com um problema, que vc passou e resolveu, 4GB Fisico de RAM, mas o Ubuntu so pode usar 3,25 Gb, ja adicionei uma placa de VIDEO GF9500GT com 1GB, e ainda nao consigo liberar a MEMORIA que falta
<Duka_> alguem quemanja de unity poderia me ajudar?
<HotBit> vou sair olhar config no BIOS outra vez, qu sako
<HotBit> barna, ?
<locodir-user__> Olá a todos!
<locodir-user__> alguém me sabe dizer como me livrar do "Unlock keyring" sempre que ligo o chrome? tou usando o 11.04
<barna> HotBit, diga!
<barna> locobot_1, o q é isso?
<HotBit> barna, mudei a unica coisa, um tal VMM, mas ficou na mesma
<HotBit> barna, o trem ta feio, to querendo por mais RAM, mas to com receio de gastar grana e ficar tudo do MESMO SIZE
<locodir-user__> barna, foi uma mensagem que me surgiu quando instalei o chrome...
<HotBit> barna, se eu add + 2GB ou +4GB sera que o Ubuntu pelo menos reconhecerá?
<locodir-user__> e já agora, alguém a usar wacom que saiba como configurar?
<barna> HotBit, boa pergunta kra!
<barna> HotBit, vc ta usando a versão 32 ou 64bits?
<barna> locobot_1, pentablet?
<barna> locodir-user__, pentablet?
<barna> locobot_1, desculpa! erro no tab!
<HotBit> barna, vamos por parte, Ubuntu eh 32bits
<HotBit> barna, mas que isto tem a ver com os 4Gb
<barna> HotBit, kernel normal ou -pae?
<HotBit> barna, pae , pior que achei algo contra o uso de PAE: http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/memoria-ram/maldicao-32bits.html
<locodir-user__> barna, sim pentablet
<barna> tudo! todos os OS 32bits trabalham no maximo com 3gb de ram!
<barna> locodir-user__, to usando tablet nesse exato momento!
<barna> locodir-user__, ele não reconheceu sozinho?
<HotBit> barna, o que ocorre é, no Win7 64bits, aparece: 4Gb , usavel, 3,2Gb
<HotBit> barna, cade o resto? Tem a ver com dispositivos de HARDWARE?
<barna> HotBit, kra de w7 eu num manjo nada! nunca usei!
<barna> HotBit, creio que sim! mais provavelmente com a placa de video onbord!
<locodir-user__> barna, sim. Mas não consigo chegar com o cursor aos limites esquerdo e direito do ecrã... por vezes nem aparece a barra da unity
<HotBit> barna, simples 64Bits +de 3Gb, nao?
<barna> locodir-user__, ta instalado o pacote xserver-xorg-input-wacom?
<barna> HotBit, exato!
<barna> HotBit, num da pra ler o post q vc mandou agora! quando chegar em casa eu leio!
<locodir-user__> barna, tenho a versão 1:0.10.11
<barna> locodir-user__, mais atual q o meu! to usando ubuntu 10.04 LTS! imagino q vc esteja usando o 11.04!
<barna> mas eu testei o 11.04 e não tive problemas com a tablet! eu uso ela como mouse!
<locodir-user__> barna, sim, tou usando o 11.04.... que estranho.... eu tenho uma bamboo pen and touch
<HotBit> negocio bao parece ser rankar esse PAE, do que li ele nao ajuda em nada e pode ate tar piorando
<irtigor> claro que ajuda
<irtigor> ele é um meio termo, o uso por aplicativo continua limitado, mas outros aplicativos podem usar
<HotBit> irtigor, vc ta falndo sobre PAE?
<barna> eu to usando o pae aki! pra edição ele ajuda!
<Known_problems> to com um IP na rede que não identifico que maquina é... qual comando que da pra identificar... ? nome de maquina ou algo....
<HotBit> boa ZandreBran  noite
<ZandreBran> ôlas HotBit
<ZandreBran> ops, Known_problems; i'm don't have here :)
<Known_problems> ZandreBran, I didn't understand
<ZandreBran> Known_problems, mas eu tb não entendo :) conhecimento de problemas o|-<[:
<Mendigo> Boa noite
<Mendigo> alguem pode da uma ajuda? to tentando compilar um negocio no g++ seguindo: http://code.google.com/p/qirssi/wiki/LEIAME_pt_BR
<Mendigo> so que ta dando erro: http://pastebin.com/MBEJQKMq
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-05
<Mendigo> alguem sabe oq eh ou pode me ajduar?
<jose> pessoal to querendo que ao abrir um documento no libreoffice permaneça apenas um ícone no unity
<Mendigo> jose: quando abrir clica com botao direito no icone e vai fixar laucher algo assim
<Mendigo> vi isso hj num video
<paulo> olá
<Mendigo> ola
<paulo> alguém com vontade de ajudar um novato completamente inexperiente?
<Mendigo> paulo: manda sua duvida ae
<Mendigo> qm souber vai tentar ajuda ^^
<paulo> é assim
<paulo> tenho um computador com o ubuntu instalado e agora ao fim de muita luta consegui convencer a minha esposa a virar para o linux
<paulo> infelizmente o pc dela é um ASUS A6
<Mendigo> paulo: aghahahha eu convenci minha mae e minha irma akakaka agora nao trocam por nada
<paulo> não consigo colocar a placa de rede wirelles a funcionar
<Mendigo> vc ta com problema de driver ou de rede?
<MarconM> paulo: a sua placa wifi detecta no ubuntu
<paulo> no meu pc funciona tudo às maravilhas, mas no dela não
<paulo> pois o problema parece ser mesmo esse
<MarconM> paulo: tenta sudo iwconfig
<MarconM> para ver se mostra a sua placa
<paulo> já vi o forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223503 mas não percebi muito bem
<paulo> ok, vou tentar
<MarconM> paulo: voce sabe o modelo da sua placa
<paulo> aparece o seguinte:
<paulo> lo       no wireless extensions
<MarconM> paulo: ela nao ta instalada
<paulo> eth0       no wireless extensions
<paulo> pois
<MarconM> paulo: digita no terminal lspci
<MarconM> olha se aparece ethernet controller ou network controller
<paulo> ok
<MarconM> ou para ficar melhor
<MarconM> lspci|grep -i controller
<paulo> aparece ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor Co., ltd RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<MarconM> essa é a placa de rede
<MarconM> mas a wifi
<MarconM> paulo: soh essa q tem
<paulo> aparece também
<paulo> network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<MarconM> entao
<paulo> deve ser esta a que está a falar
<MarconM> ela ta ae
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> ok
<paulo> e agora?
<MarconM> tenta assim
<MarconM> sudo iwconfig eth1 up
<MarconM> paulo: olha se a rede wifi nao esta desligada por algum botao no notebook
<MarconM> as vezes ele ta travado
<paulo> iwconfig: unknown comman "up"
<MarconM> tem que ser com sudo
<MarconM> ou root
<paulo> eu fiz com sudo
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> paulo: ta usando qual ubuntu ae
<paulo> 11.04
<MarconM> a wifi aparece para voce fazer conecção
<MarconM> paulo: tem um lugar ae que voce vai para insatlar os hardare detectado no ubuntu
<MarconM> mas eu nao lembro onde
<paulo> estou tramado
<paulo> será sistema / administração / drivers adicionais ????
<paulo> está dificil
<Mendigo> alguem ai manja c? ou sabe como instalo uma classe no g++ ?
<Mendigo> preciso instalar classe QMenu
<Mendigo> flw
<marlop> paulo: entende inglês?
<marlop> se sim da uma olhada nisso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<paulo> estou a tentar perceber
<marlop> paulo: outra ideia: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,82287.msg457220.html#msg457220
<marlop> paulo: conseguiu ?
<xGrind> alguem ae com o ubuntu alpha 3?
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, estou fazendo um live pen para testar do zero
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; ainda nao saiu o xubuntu alpha 3 ne?
<xGrind> nada no site
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, acho que não, deixa eu ver
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; como esta o lightdm?
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, não saiu ainda o xubuntu, o lightdm tá bem legal, leve e tals
<xGrind> tem shot? :D
<Andre_Gondim> vou instalar o ubuntu alfa 3, já volto
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, ainda não
<Andre_Gondim> fui
<xGrind> flws
<marlop> paulo: você tem acesso a internet via cabo no computador q não está conectando via wi-fi?
<marlop> se sim executar "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer" no terminal sem as aspas deve instalar os pacotes necessários para ativar sua placa de rede wireless
<paulo> vou tentar
<paulo> assim que conseguir eliminar as besteiras que já fiz
<marlop> ok
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: ow
<rsvc> bão tbm!
<lord_daemon> como sei q porta o msn ta usando?
<lord_daemon> como sei q porta o msn ta usando?
<paulo> funcionou, muito obrigado
<marlop> paulo: que bom :)
<dtcrshr> noite
<barna> boa noite!
<barna> peregrinator_six, badboy__ blz?
<dtcrshr> barna, o/
<dtcrshr> bé?
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<barna> dtcrshr, blz?
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa, mais ou menos, aqui tá 14°C e descendo... 00
<dtcrshr> cara, que frio
<barna> uai!!! aki ja a 13 e descendo!!!!
<dtcrshr> ja to na metade da pinga e to com frio ainda
<dtcrshr> aqui ta 8
<dtcrshr> to soltando fumacinha dentro de casa
<peregrinator_six> barna, não se esqueça de onde to teclando né não mano, rj... 0o
<barna> heheheheheehe ! acustumado com o sol né...........
<marvel> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> bom dia. :)
<marvel> eu comprei um netbook tela 10.1 1gb de ram 250 de hd  procesador itel aton 455 a66GHz bateria de 3 celular
<marvel> queria saber se tem ubuntu especifico pra ele
<marvel> ou instala  o que ta no site
<marvel> eu foco a atonomia da bateria
<marvel> que tem que ser  maior que 3hs
<dtcrshr> bem, mesmo sendo off to testando um stream ogg aqui, precisava gerar um pouco de trafego
<marvel>  pq se coloca no modo economico nao to alcançando isso
<marvel> alguem pode da uma dica :D
<dtcrshr> se alguem puder ajudar ai, é so dar play na radio do site, é um player ogg no canto direito
<dtcrshr> guerrilhagig.com
<marvel> eu comprei um netbook tela 10.1 1gb de ram 250 de hd  procesador itel aton 455 a66GHz bateria de 3 celular
<marvel>  pq se coloca no modo economico nao to alcançando isso
<marvel> alguem pode da uma dica :D
<dtcrshr> marvel, depende do que vc vai deixar fritando no net
<dtcrshr> quanto menos recurso vc consumir mais dura a batera
<marvel> dtcrshr quanto menas janelas eu abri  mais bateria eu vou ter
<marvel> pensei que se eu usar uma configuraçao  que economizase bateria
<marvel> modo economico eu nao achei
<marvel> aki no 11.4
<irtigor> roda o powertop
<dtcrshr> menos
<dtcrshr> vc pode por ex usar um gerenciador de janelas migué
<dtcrshr> tipo lxde
<marvel> tem ubuntu com lxde
<gabezao> um comando q economiza MUITA bateria: halt
<irtigor> mas o básico é diminuir brilho, desativar o que puder (wireless por ex) e color a cpu em um modo conservativo
<marvel> mas 11.4 nao tem akela opaçao de diminuir o brilho
<marvel> no gerenciador de energia
<marvel> como faço para coloca cpu no modo conservativo ?
<barna> boa noite galera!
<barna> t+
<gom> boa noite a todos?
<gom> alguem por ai já fez a lpi 101
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém trabalha fazendo o layout de site apartir do GIMP , como se fosse o fireworks da adobe ?
<Calamann> Olá pessoal, alguém aqui utiliza/conseguiu instalar o Ubuntu 11.04 em notebooks com vídeo híbrido ATI/Intel? Estou Rodando aqui o 10.10 x86 (2.6.35) e toda vez que tento bootar a instalação do ubuntu com kernel>2.6.35 ele trava, mesmo com a flag nomodeset e/ou modeset=1.
<sandrossv> boa... madrugada
<marvel> bom dia
<marvel> placa de rede wireless de netbook acer  nao entra em modo monitor  com kismet  pesquisei ja usei varios tutorias e nao consegui alguem  pode me da uma dica ?
<marvel> drive broadcom bcm43xx
<marvel> placa de rede wireless de netbook acer  nao entra em modo monitor  com kismet  pesquisei ja usei varios tutorias e nao consegui alguem  pode me da uma dica ?
<marvel> drive broadcom bcm43xx
<marvel> niko
<marvel> ptl
<PingaR0x> marvel: já parou pra ver se a sua suporte entrar nesse modo?
<Rudolf> marvel: alias, eh a primeira coisa ser feita
<Rudolf> marvel: vamos ver
<Rudolf> marvel: cola seu lspci referente a placa (1 linha) aqui
<Rudolf> marvel: antes roda update-pciids
<marvel> rudolf  eu pesquisei vi que muita gewnte conseguiu com mesmo modelo da minha placa
<Rudolf> marvel: eh, vi aqui que eh suportado em ALGUNS modelos
<Rudolf> marvel: certeza que eh o mesmo?
<marvel> 4313
<marvel> fiz igual manda uns tutorial mas nao deu certo tive reinstalar nova mente o drive que ta no repositorio do ubuntu
<Rudolf> marvel: aqui http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 fala que nao eh suportado
<Rudolf> 14e4:4727
<Rudolf> no
<Rudolf> BCM4313
<Rudolf> b/g/n
<Rudolf> LCN (r1)
<Rudolf> wl/brcm80211
<Rudolf> segunda linha
<marvel> como vou testa a segurança e verifica o canal  da minha rede sem fio existe outra forma?
<marvel> de fazer esse teste ?
<Rudolf> marvel: com uma placa de rede descente
<Rudolf> marvel: da certo
<marvel> download daly snapshot dated 2011-07-14 3:15:06
<marvel> vou ter que compra  uma pl de rede usb :(
<Rudolf> broadcom nunca foi das melhores
<Rudolf> marvel: e eu nao confio muito em distros com pacotes binarios prontos
<marvel> pode me ajudar contorna esse problema?
<Rudolf> marvel: nao  uso ubuntu cara
<marvel> usa qual Rudolf?
<Rudolf> gentoo
<marvel> como seria se eu instalase gentoo no netbook?
<marvel> eu teria uma melhor perfomase ?
<Rudolf> marvel: nao
<Rudolf> marvel: gentoo nao faz milagre
<marvel> eu queria testa os canais do meu router  vou te que pesquisar outra forma
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe onde posso achar a classe QMENU do g++?
<HotBit> flhas na conexao apos queda de energia, como faço para auto-reconectar?
<Gallus> oi pessoal
<Gallus> vim aki pra avisar quem gosta de jogar MMPOG o Regnum recentemente criou um servidor brasileiro e tem cliente nativo para linux
<Gallus> esta acessivel em www.regnum.com.br
<cabuloso> acabei de instalar o 11.04 aqui e queria usar o gwibber para o twitter, já adicionei a conta e autorizei mas não mostra nada na timeline, alguém sabe porque?
<_joao_adventure_> cabuloso, eu tenho esse mesmo problema, tentei adicionar quem eu seguia na lista,mas mesmo assim não aparece, e ele não atualiza a time line também, locão esse programa.
<cabuloso> _joao_adventure_: bizarro que o ubuntu venha de fábrica com um programa que não funciona
<doferraz> bom dia, alguém poderia auxiliar-me em configurações iniciais
<_joao_adventure_> Pois é, mais acho que no source forge você encontra outros softs maneiros, eu nunca entendi na verdade como esse programa funciona... melhor sem ele.
<MarconM> alguem ae sabe um poco de shell script ?
<paulo> olá
<paulo> tenho aqui uma questão
<Mendigo> MarconM: manda sua pergunta se alguem souber vai te ajduar =]
<paulo> quando usava o windows "BBBRRRRRRRRRRRR" gostava de utilizar o railendar. sabem se existe alguma aplicação do mesmo tipo para o ubuntu?
<Mendigo> paulo: eh tipo widget do windows?
<Mendigo> q eu nao conheco esse railendar
<Mendigo> se for tem uma coisa legal pra windows conky
<Mendigo> ops linux!
<paulo> é tipo widget
<paulo> é uma agenda que corre a partir de uma calendário que aparece no ambiente de trabalho
<fcoambrozio> dia povo!
<joao> morning
<ruiserra>  Boa tarde, não sei se alguem me pode ajudar
<ruiserra>  no meu ubuntu 10.04, se fizer ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone a pasta está vazia....
<ruiserra>  alguém sabe o que é?
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<sandrossv> :)
<mactoia> olá
<sandrossv> ola
<AKINATON> Quem ak ja faz parte da rede social Doode?
<shazaum> :|
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, o naufragoweb é de lá. :)
<peregrinator_six> o barna  eu não sei, acho que sm, mas, não tenho certeza...
<peregrinator_six> *sim..
<AKINATON> Não o barna não entrou la ainda... eu sei do Andre, o Illuminarch e o Bhior
<AKINATON> e q to concorrendo a um pendrive com Ubuntu e preciso q votem em min la...=/
<sandrossv> AKINATON: qual é o teu avatar ?
<AKINATON> sandrossv eu sou o Darck Star
<sandrossv> ok
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa tarde patrão!
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: boa
<AKINATON> e ai peregrinator_six... funcionou?
<Duka> ola pessoal!
<Duka> Alguem poderia me ajudar?  problemas com unity-2d...
<sandrossv> Duka: fala qual o problema, se aguem soubre, te responde
<sandrossv> ou não
<Duka> sandrossv, quero que a unity fique oculta e apareça ao passar o mouse
<Duka> sandrossv, ja configurei mas nao esta funcionando como quero
<Duka> sandrossv: se eu for em editor de configuraçoes > desktop> nao tem unity-2d
<Duka> sandrossv: vi um video que o cara configurava pelo edit de conf e tinha esse pasta la
<Duka> sandrossv: mas pra mim nao tem
<Duka> sandrossv: sabe como resolver ?
<Duka> sandrossv: ou alguem que possa me ajudar?
<sandrossv> Duka: não sei cara, tem que esperar alguem reponder
<Duka> sandrossv: blz
<jamesades> Estou com o Ubuntu 11.04  ele não está resolvendo o nome das máquinas de minha rede local, alguém aee tem a solução?
<gabezao> jamesades,
<jamesades> gabezao, fala mermao
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/06/resolvendo-nomes-netbios-no-linux.html
<gabezao> do meu blog esse tutorial jamesades
<gabezao> ai tem =)
<jamesades> gabezao, @@ vou dar uma olhada, ja te digo se ficou tudo certo...
<rodman> interessante essa duvida
<rodman> haahua gostei
<jamesades> gabezao, o winbind ficou obsoleto segundo o apt
<jamesades> sabe o pacote que faz referência a ele?
<gabezao> nao... aqui no meu foi de boa
<gabezao> 0_o
<jamesades> gabezao, http://pastebin.com/1pnikmYH
<gabezao> jamesades,
<gabezao> apt-cache search winbind
<rodman> cara so se for no apt pq ate os man pages ainda falam dele
<rodman> oxi
<gabezao> meu apt apareceu
<gabezao> ;p
<gabezao> mas aqui é o 104
<irtigor> "winbind" está no security e o "winbind4" no universe
<roni> Boa tarde, tenho um site baseado em Joomla! instalado num computador onde trabalho, a minha intenção é servir neste mesmo computador com um mesmo IP dois sites diferentes, mas que também é Joomla!. Deveria configurar um virtual host no apache, porém estou tendo dificuldades configurar corretamente, para poder prosseguir na instalação do segundo site. Até agora só consegui descompactar, mas não consigo acesso local para seg
<barna> roni, kra tenta ajuda em outros canais como: #vivaolinux, #linuxajuda e #linux4fun
<dtcrshr> tarde
<dtcrshr> roni, #httpd
<dtcrshr> mas no debian /ubuntu os vhosts sao diferentes
<dtcrshr> rola os sites-enabled / da vida
<dtcrshr> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DistrosDefaultLayout
<dtcrshr> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/examples.html
<roni> Ok. Obrigado, barna e dtcrshr!
<barna> roni, blz! eu num sei te ajudar no seu problema! tentei ajudar no q pude!
<barna> será q existe um canal de joombla?
<Giverny> roni
<Giverny> onde você tá descompactando esses arquivos?
<Giverny> já leu a doc do joomla?
<Giverny> roni já leu a doc do apache?
<roni> Givemy: descompactei em /var/www/segundosite
<Giverny> ;/
<atpessoa> hi!
<Giverny> roni segundosite tá no feito no apache?
<atpessoa> alguem com experiancia em certificacao cisco?
<Giverny> *tá feito no apache rodman
<Giverny> roni
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> atpessoa fala ae
<Giverny> rápido
<Giverny> que tou vazando
<Giverny> ;/
<roni> Sim, Givemy, li a documentação do apache sobre os vhosts, segui os passos em tutoriais específicos para o Ubuntu, porém não consigo visualizar o novo site nem localmente
<atpessoa> Giverny CCNA 4.1 foi lancada quando, sabes?
<Giverny> o 4.0 foi em setembro de 2007
<roni> Para daí sim, prosseguir na instalação do Joomla!.
<Giverny> acho que foi em 2008 atpessoa
<atpessoa> Giverny o guia oficial eh de 2008 e vou tirar a 4.1, acho que esta desatualizado.
<Giverny> atpessoa dá uma olhada no google
<Giverny> que ce acha
<atpessoa> Giverny hummm, entao espero que o guia oficial tenha sido feito nesta versao, comprar os dois agora.
<Giverny> roni
<atpessoa> Giverny procurei, mas nao achei nenhum history de versoes da CCNA para comparar, apenas a historia sem detalhes
<Giverny> o joomla tem todo um rebucetê
<Giverny> de instalação
<rodman> oi
<Giverny> atpessoa http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le3/le2/le0/le9/learning_certification_type_home.html
<Giverny> atpessoa site da CISCO tem tudo
<Giverny> sobre
<Giverny> :L
<rodman> hummm
<Giverny> roni tem que ler o tutorial de instalação do joomla
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> roni depois de ter setado um vhost no apache
<Giverny> roni testa com um arquivo.html
<Giverny> roni o sitenovo
<Giverny> roni depois você joga o joomla dentro e testa a instalação...
<roni> não consigo. este é meu problema.
<Giverny> roni você não consegue visualizar um arquivo.htm no segundosite do apache?
<roni> Eu criei os arquivos necessários, segundo a documentação, para "setar" o vhost.
<Giverny> roni
<roni> Já usei o a2ensite...
<Giverny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Virtual-Host-com-Apache/
<Giverny> leia
<Giverny> tem tudo explicado
<Giverny> simples e direto
<Giverny> roni ainda tem as .conf do apache lá no site
<Giverny> caso você queira um exemplo
<roni> Porém, eu ainda continuo sem conseguir acessar o site localmente, para prosseguir na instalação do joomla.
<Giverny> roni é pq é erro de configuração do apache mesmo
<gabezao> qual endereço você colocou nos vhosts roni ?
<Giverny> roni alguma coisa que ce fez errado
<Giverny> :/
<roni> Ok, Givemy, este artigo do vivaolinux eu ainda não havia visto. Parece estar bem claro a escrita. Tentarei.
<Giverny> go!
<roni> Ok.
<roni> Vou explicar os endereços antes de "ir" :)
<roni> O default é o site que já existe no computador.
<roni> inclusive, se vc quiser dar uma olhada, www.pet.eletrica.ufu.br
<roni> ele está localizado em /var/www/pet
<roni> e dentro desse diretorio tem todos os arquivos do joomla.
<gabezao> cara
<roni> já o segundo site que eu quero subir está em /var/www/tur
<roni> Estes são os DocumentRoot que eu tenho.
<rodman> experiencia de vcs com servidores
<rodman> recomendam
<roni> e cada site tem seu arquivo de configuração na pasta sites-available.
<rodman> usar iptables + squid + dns + samba no mesmo pc fica bom isso é uma boa pratica
<rodman> ?
<gabezao> roni,
<gabezao> e no dns ta ok tb?
<Giverny> rodman pra empresa pequena eu recomendo
<atpessoa> Giverny valeu! nao encontrei nenhum history, mas pelo site da Cisco Press o lancamento dos guias oficiais mais atuais sao de set/2007, o traduzido foi lancado aqui em fev/2008, entao esta atyualizado com a 4.1, alem do mais ele jah vem com a nova versao com o CCENT
<rodman> nao é pequena mais tb nao eh corporate
<rodman> digamos q eh mediana
<gabezao> numeros rodman
<rodman> humm temos um parque de maquina q beira as 150
<rodman> com 5 servidores
<gabezao> vai susse
<gabezao> =)
<rodman> sendo 4 linux e um windows
<rodman> blza
<rodman> valeus
<roni> Gabezao, como é um subdomínio de eletrica.ufu.br (site da universidade) não dá para eu acessar pelo endereço
<rodman> a outra coisa é a seguinte
<roni> Eu quero, ao menos, acessá-lo localmente, para prosseguir com a instalação do segundo site.
<gabezao> roni,
<roni> o servidor dns é em outro computador...
<gabezao> como vc quer acessar um virtualhost
<gabezao> sem ser pelo endereço?
<roni> localmente.
<roni> http://localhost/site
<gabezao> nah...
<roni> mais ou menos assim.
<gabezao> vc tem q colocar
<gabezao> dentro do aruqivo hosts
<gabezao> uma referencia do virtualhost q vc criou
<roni> sim.
<roni> fiz isso.
<gabezao> e ele nao acessa?
<roni> acrescentei em /etc/hosts uma linha "127.0.0.1 segundosite endereçosegundosite"
<roni> não, não acessa.
<rodman> quando tu faz essas alterações tu reinicia os serviços apropriados
<rodman> ate onde sei precisa ne?
<gabezao> a reload só
<gabezao> no apache
<roni> a dica do reload foi para mim, gabezao?
<gabezao> ;p
<gabezao> é
<roni> bom, não funcionou :)
<fcoambrozio> roni: que que tah pegando?
<roni> fcoambrozio, vou colar a minha mensagem inicial para vc ter uma noção do que estou enfrentando.
<fcoambrozio> ok
<roni> Boa tarde, tenho um site baseado em Joomla! instalado num computador onde trabalho, a minha intenção é servir neste mesmo computador com um mesmo IP dois sites diferentes, mas que também é Joomla!. Deveria configurar um virtual host no apache, porém estou tendo dificuldades configurar corretamente, para poder prosseguir na instalação do segundo site. Até agora só consegui descompactar, mas não consigo acesso local para seg
<gabezao> qual msg de erro da ao tentar acessar roni ?
<roni> não dá mensagem de erro.
<gabezao> nem no navegador?
<gabezao> site nao encontrado?
<roni> simplesmente o que aparece  quando eu tento acessar localhost ainda é o site principal.
<gabezao> vc tenta acessar com o endereço do site né?
<roni> não.
<gabezao> =)
<roni> o endereço do site é www.pet.eletrica.ufu.br
<gabezao> então
<gabezao> tenta acessar com ele
<roni> o endereço que tento acessar é http://localhost
<fcoambrozio> roni: vamos por partes... como está o arquivo do VirtualHost?
<gabezao> por isso q vc referencia ele no hosts rodman
<gabezao> por isso q vc referencia ele no hosts roni
<gabezao> pra poder acessar via o endereço
<rodman> ta acessando mano
<gabezao> e cair na loopback
<roni> ok, fcoambrozio. Posso conversar em particular com vc, está um pouco bagunçado aqui na interface :)
<fcoambrozio> roni: blz
<gabezao> se você referenciou: www.pet.eletrica.ufu.br
<roni> ok.
<gabezao> nos hosts
<gabezao> no vhost
<gabezao> vc tem q acessar por esse
<gabezao> www.pet.eletrica.ufu.br
<roni> não.
<gabezao> sim, esse é o objetivo do vhost
<roni> posso conversar individualmente com vc, acho que estou floodando o canal...
<gabezao> relaxa cara...
<gabezao> conversa de boa ae
<roni> ok.
<roni> www.pet.eletrica.ufu.br é o site principal.
<roni> O que eu quero fazer eh instalar um segundo site na mesmo ip, mesma máquina, mas com um endereço diferente.
<roni> www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<gabezao> blz, vc colocou esse endereo no virtualhost: www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<roni> mas quem  concede esses endereços são o pessoal de TI da universidade.
<gabezao> blz?
<gabezao> servername www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<gabezao> isso né?
<gabezao> namserver, sei la, nao lembro.
<roni> O que eu quero fazer é acessar localmente, para poder instalar o segundo site em joomla e só depois fazer a requisição para que eles liguem www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br com o site instalado na minha maquina.
<roni> isso.
<gabezao> BLZ
<roni> Name base virtual host.
<gabezao> e colocou o: 127.0.0.1 www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<gabezao> no hosts né?
<roni> sim.
<gabezao> agora acesse no seu navegador
<gabezao> www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<dtcrshr> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/examples.html
<roni> sim, em /etc/hosts
<dtcrshr> passei la em cima
<dtcrshr> ai o dns tem que apontar pro mesmo ip
<dtcrshr> ou vc mudar na sua maquina o hosts locais pra pedir pro apache o servername com o ip que vc pediu
<dtcrshr> le a aba Running several name-based web sites on a single IP address.
<dtcrshr> so que no debian tem o atraso de vida so sites-avaiable / sites enabled
<dtcrshr> a2ensite e por ai vai
<dtcrshr> lembra que o primeiro site listado vai ser o default
<dtcrshr> pra ver as configurações de vhost use o apache2ctl -S
<roni> :), o problema gabezao é que este endereço tur.eletricaufu.br existe e direciona para um outro servidor que funciona e está servindo este site.
<gabezao> roni,
<dtcrshr> roni, na sua maquina vc pode fazer qlquer coisa
<roni> eu quero acessar o segudo site localmente.
<gabezao> mas como ta a chamada inteira no hosts?
<dtcrshr> se por no host o nome e  ip ele vai apontar e boa
<roni> aqui nesta maquina que eu estou digitando.
<gabezao> 127.0.0.1 www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<gabezao> tem q estar igual
<gabezao> e testa com ping!
<gabezao> no proprio terminal
<gabezao> ele tem q retornar loopback
<roni> sim.
<roni> dessa forma, gabezao
<gabezao> e qnd vc pinga
<gabezao> pelo terminal
<gabezao> pro site
<gabezao> ele aponta pra onde?
<roni> mas o 127.0.0.1 vai para o www.pet.eletrica.ufu.br
<gabezao> pinga pro www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<roni> cara, este "tur" já existe e está hospedado em outro servidor...
<fcoambrozio> pinga!??? onde?? rsrrsrs
<gabezao> aqui mesmo
<gabezao> OHEOHAAEHO
<gabezao> pingou roni ?
<roni> ok. perai.
<gabezao> linux seque uma ordem pra resolver nomes roni
<gabezao> primeiro o /etc/hosts
<gabezao> depois o dns
<fcoambrozio> roni: se vc colocar no /etc/hosts ele ira ter precedencia sobre o dns
<roni> ok.
<roni> entendi.
<roni> PING frajola2.dr.ufu.br (200.19.146.236) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gabezao> me cola seu ping e seu hosts
<roni> Não querendo ser chato, mas vc pode ser mais específico ainda, como por exemplo, escrever qual comando e como vc quer que eu digite no terminal, por favor?
<gabezao> ping www.pet.eletrica.ufu.br
<gabezao> tem q retorar ping da loopback
<gabezao> mas tem q ser exatamente o mesmo endereço do hosts
<gabezao> e o mesmo endereço do virtualhost
<gabezao> alias
<gabezao> tur né
<gabezao> ping www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<roni> ok.
<fcoambrozio> roni: se vc colocou como ServerName no VirtualHost www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br vc tem que colocar www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br - os dois tem de estar *exatamente* iguais
<fcoambrozio> colocar no /etc/hosts ficou incompleta a msg =]
<roni> PING frajola2.dr.ufu.br (200.19.146.236) 56(84) bytes of data.
<roni> !paste PING www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.029 ms 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.030 ms 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.033 ms 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.031 ms 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.
<ubottu-br> roni: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<lord_daemon> kem usa wget -A ?
<gabezao> blz roni
<gabezao> agora tenta acessar
<gabezao> com o www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br
<gabezao> no terminal
<gabezao> dessa maquina
<gabezao> *terminal nao
<gabezao> navegador
<gabezao> sexta é fogo
<roni> sim.
<roni> :)
<roni> acessei www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br e caio no site do www.pet.eletrica.ufu.br que está como default.
<gabezao> ok, agora cole o seu virtualhost roni
<gabezao> no pastbin
<gabezao> pra ver se tem algo errado la
<roni> pastbin?
<gabezao> !pastbin
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pastbin' not found
<gabezao> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<roni> Ok.
<roni> foi mal. Tentei usar o !paste...
<roni> pensei que fosse um comando pra por na frento do conteudo :)
<roni> o virtualhost que vc fala é o arquivo que eu deixei configurado o segundo site, tur?
<roni> que fica dentro da pasta /etc/apache2/sites-availabe/ ?
<gabezao> ISSO
<gabezao> ISSO
<roni> ok, um momento
<gabezao> ele tem q estar no avaible
<gabezao> vc ativou ele roni ?
<gabezao> a2ensite ?
<roni> tipo, a2ensite?
<roni> sim.
<gabezao> blz
<roni> já havia feito isso
<roni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659526/
<roni> eis o paste.
<gabezao> roni,
<gabezao> <VirtualHost myfakedomain:80>
<gabezao> muda pra <VirtualHost *:80>
<roni> afffss.
<roni> mudarei.
<gabezao> e da um reload no apache
<roni> ok.
<roni> dei o reload.
<gabezao> tenta acessar
<roni> continua caindo em pet.eletrica.ufu.br
<roni> o a2ensite agora tá dizendo que www.tur.eletrica.ufu.br não existe...
<gabezao> qual o nome do arquivo?
<gabezao> tem q ser pelo nome do arquivo
<roni> han? como assim?
<gabezao> qual o nome desse arquivo
<gabezao> q vc editou?
<roni> a2ensite /var/www/arquivo?
<roni> tur.
<roni> o nome do arquivo editado é tur.
<gabezao> a2ensite tur
<gabezao> e da um reload no arquivo
<gabezao> no apache
<gabezao> sorry
<roni> fiz.
<roni> ao que parece nenhum erro.
<gabezao> esperamos assim
<gabezao> hheaoheeho
<roni> cara... funcionou agora...
<gabezao> =)
<roni> acessou a página de instalação do joomla!.
<gabezao> isso ae
<roni> Cara, muitíssimo obrigado.
<gabezao> denada
<roni> Desculpe-me a minha juvenilidade nisso :)
<roni> Obrigado e até mais!
<Duka> alguem poderia me ajudar a resolver problema com unity-2d?
<Mendigo> flwww galera
<paulo> olá
<paulo> boas noites
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<HotBit> boa noite
<paulo> Gostava de vos perguntar, qual, na vossa opinião, é o melhor reprodutor mp3 do linux
<paulo> ninguém tem um preferido?
<peregrinator_six> paumuito subjetivo isso...
<peregrinator_six> eita, já foi...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<barna> AKINATON, ta ai mano?
<chilicuil> meu favorito é mpd com nmpc
<HotBit> AKINATON, boa noite
<HotBit> AKINATON, tenho um problema que vc ja passou
<barna> boa noite HotBit!
<HotBit> boa barna
<barna> HotBit, entra no canal de offtopic!
<barna> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<HotBit> barna, ja estou la
<barna> HotBit, só ta vc na sala?
<HotBit> barna, preciso auxilio do AKINATON
<HotBit> barna, seila
<barna> to ligado! mas o kra num ta respondendo!
<barna> HotBit, vc colocu 2 #??? num to te vendo lá!
<HotBit> barna, q????
<HotBit> barna, nao tendi nada
<barna> HotBit, eu quero falar com vc sobre assuntos não tecnicos! por isso temos q ir p/ outro canal!
<barna> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #)
<ruiserra> Boas alguem disponivel para tirar uma duvida?
<barna> ruiserra, manda a duvida! quem souber vai lhe responder!
<ruiserra> e assim
<ruiserra> eu tenho um pc a correr numa flash sata
<ruiserra> e quero colocar em read only
<ruiserra> so que por exemplo, quando estou a correr o sistema operativo se necessitar de passar para ro como faço?
<barna> ruiserra, não estou entendendo o que vc quer fazer!
<barna> ruiserra, o que é flash sata?
<Andre_Gondim> ruiserra, terás que fazer a alteração no fstab, imagino eu
<peregrinator_six> barna, flash deve ser memoria flash, tipo hd ssd...
<barna> boa noite Andre_Gondim !
<Andre_Gondim> barna, boa
<ruiserra> sim ja fiz a alteraçao no fstab
<barna> num seira o caso só de chmod 555 +R ?
<ruiserra> so k demora mt tempo a arrancar em read only
<Andre_Gondim> ruiserra, qual a partição que queres fazer isso? se for a / pode ocasionar essa lentidão
<ruiserra> sim é a /
<ruiserra> pk isto e um pc que se quiser desligo sem fazer halt
<ruiserra> corto a alimentação
<ruiserra> por isso tem um disco flash
<HotBit> barna,
<HotBit> barna, to perdido com offtopic
<barna> HotBit, diga!
<barna> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna> HotBit, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<HotBit> barna, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ou #ubuntu-br-offtopic  ou  ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<HotBit> barna, na configuração do xchart
<HotBit> barna, veja se esta certo
<HotBit> barna, estava errado na config "##ubuntu-br-offtopic?"
<semeion> licensed: xD
<licensed> semeion, ae mn
<licensed> peregrinator_six, conseguiu tirar o boot da iso na vm ai?
<peregrinator_six> licensed, vou ver lá...
<peregrinator_six> licensed, mas eu mudei as prioridades..
<peregrinator_six> 1º hd, 2º cd/dvd...
<peregrinator_six> acho que agora vai...
<licensed> tranquilo
<HotBit> boa licensed
<licensed> HotBit, boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Vou ver se agora vai...
<peregrinator_six> licensed, só isso eve ser o suficiente né...?!
<licensed> peregrinator_six, sim
<peregrinator_six> ótimo...
<peregrinator_six> obrigado.
<peregrinator_six> barna,
<peregrinator_six> ?
<HotBit> Maninho, òla
<Maninho> HotBit: pois nao em que posso lhe ajudar?
<HotBit> Maninho, em nada, apenas boa noite
<Maninho> HotBit: boa noite
<HotBit> barna, o barnabe?
<barna> HotBit, barnabé é meu nome!
<xGrind> barna nome bonito ;x
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; eae man. testou?
<barna> valeu!
<pa_> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-06
<pa_> sobre lazarus, alguém aí usa?
<irtigor> faça a pergunta, se alguém souber a reposta, provavelmente vai ajudar
<pa_> ubuntu 10.04.3 e lazarus 0.9.30 várias mensagens de erro durante a instalação, no 0.9.28 tava dando a mensagem can't compile project, Error while linking
<chilicuil> paladinn: vc esta compilando o programa?, porque nao faz $ sudo apt-get install tct?
<HotBit> fui t+
<al4nc4ds> #android-br
<italoxp> al4nc4ds, tente /join #android-br
<memset> kk
<s0n1c-> noite
<peregrinator_six> s0n1c-, boa. :)
<s0n1c-> eae peregrinator_six
<s0n1c-> como que vc ta mano?
<dark> (with-current-buffer "dixie" major-mode)
<dark> ops :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> teste
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<HotBit> sandrossv, bom ida
<HotBit> sandrossv, bomdia
<sandrossv> :)
<kasinsk> to querendo deletar arquivo de mp3 de um mp4 e não to conseguindo
<kasinsk> na verdade não to conseguindo deletar nada nem colocar nada no mp4
<kasinsk> o mp4 não esta travado
<sandrossv> kasinsk: da erro ?
<kasinsk> não
<sandrossv> ?
<kasinsk> simples mente não aparece a opção deletar quando clico com o botão direito
<sandrossv> ta, ele "finge" que mandou, mas não manda ?
<kasinsk> e quando teclo del do teclado nada tb
<sandrossv> ahh
<kasinsk> =s
<sandrossv> shift+del
<kasinsk> perae
<kasinsk> sandrossv, nada tb
<kasinsk> =/
<kasinsk> Estes arquivos estão em um reprodutor de audío. essa fraze esta no top da pasta em vermelho...
<sandrossv> kasinsk: sabe usar o terminal ?
<kasinsk> sandrossv, pouco
<sandrossv> kasinsk: tenta deletar pelo nautilus então
<kasinsk> sandrossv, verdade
<kasinsk> perae
<kasinsk> sandrossv, aparece um cadeado na pasta sabe me dizer o motivo?
<kasinsk> Continuo sem poder deletar os arquivos
<kasinsk> =/
<kasinsk> italoxp, TA ACORDADO CARA?
<kasinsk> =/
<sandrossv> kasinsk: vc não tem permissão
<kasinsk> usei sudo nautilus
<kasinsk> como não tenho permissão?
<kasinsk> =s
<sandrossv> hmm
<kasinsk> engraçado que na pasta aqui
<kasinsk> aparece os arquivos todos com cadeado
<sandrossv> kasinsk: abre o terminal e faz: sudo chown -R NOME_DO_TEU_USUARIO /home/NOME_DO_TEU_USUARIO
<kasinsk> na pasta nautilus
<kasinsk> sandrossv, na verdade esses arquivos estão no mp4
<kasinsk> eu teria que entrar no mp4
<kasinsk> e não sei fazer isso
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> então eu teria  que entrar como se fosse entrando em uma partição
<kasinsk> que comando se usa pra listar partições ou perifericos?
<sandrossv> kasinsk: não é assim
<sandrossv> kasinsk: vc esta pensando no jeito windows de fazer as coisas
<sandrossv> kasinsk: seu mp4, provavelmente, esta montado na pasta /media
<kasinsk> hum...
<kasinsk> tudo bem
<kasinsk> sandrossv, to conseguindo deletar por comando sudo rm atraves do console
<kasinsk> mas, pode me explicar pq não estou tendo exito com sudo nautilus?
<sandrossv> kasinsk: pra saber, só se eu soubesse o erro que esta acontecendo
<kasinsk> mas, não da erro simplesmente não apaga
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> não da avisos
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> sandrossv, qual comando para deletar todos os arquivos de uma pasta?
<kasinsk> alguem aí pode me dizer?
<kasinsk> =D
<bandeira> rm
<kasinsk> bandeira todos os arquivos contidos apenas na pasta que estou
<bandeira> sai
<sandrossv> kasinsk: todos mp3 ?
<kasinsk> da pasta sim
<kasinsk> =D
<bandeira> entrar
<sandrossv> kasinsk: rm *.mp3
<kasinsk> ok
<kasinsk> rs
<kasinsk> cansei
<kasinsk> depois faço isso
<kasinsk> vou surfar que é melhor perder meu tempo com essa bomba agora não
<kasinsk> valeu sandrossv  a ajuda
<kasinsk> e vc tb bandeira
<kasinsk> =)
<kasinsk> fui
<bandeira> vai
<annakamilla> olá gente
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> desenhei um tema para emerald
<annakamilla> vou divulga-lo
<MarconM> galera quem quer instalar o openbox ou xmonad no debian ou ubuntu
<MarconM> eu fiz um script q instala e configura automatico
<MarconM> quem quiser é soh dizer
<Mandriveiro> bom dia
<Adiumy> bom dia a todos e a todas
<Mandriveiro> bom dia
<sandrossv> bom dia
<Mandriveiro> como pensam das constantes mudancas do ubuntu
<ELECTRONICO> como assim?
<Srlinux> eu so queria que ele lidasse com a econimia de energia igual o mac os X
<Mandriveiro> bem
<Mandriveiro> pode otimizar escolhendo o kernel-laptop
<Mandriveiro> e nas configuracoes de energia
<Mandriveiro> mas nunca sera como num mac
<Mandriveiro> mas podera melhorar o tempo bastante
<Srlinux> rapaz mas ele chupa a bateria em alarmantes 2 horas...
<Srlinux> enquando no mac eh 10 ou 8
<Mandriveiro> princialmente quando insta 3 pacotes para gerenciar a mesma coisa
<Mandriveiro> tipo laptop-mode e mais 2 diferentes, que brigam entre si
<Mandriveiro> digo,
<Mandriveiro> use apenas 1 recurso de economia de energia
<Mandriveiro> usa dual boot no mac?
<Srlinux> eu ja fiz o que podia e conssegui no maximo 3 horas
<Srlinux> eh
<Mandriveiro> bem
<Mandriveiro> tente trocar o kernel e ver que programa gerencia a economia de energia
<Mandriveiro> mas realmente nunca sera com no mac
<Mandriveiro> pois o mac e otimizado para sua plataforma no limite do conhecimento dos desenvolvedores, enquanto ubuntu ou qualquer outra distro e para todos!!!
<LeGauss> como faço para o ubuntu reconhecer a cam do meu notebook?
<BONO_> Galera to trabalhando em novo projeto, se quiserem participar mailto:bruno@totalpropaganda.com : http://amofutebol.com/
<Mandriveiro> http://blogdrake.net/consulta/como-ahorro-energia-en-mi-bateria-de-mi-laptop-con-linux-mandriva-free
<HotBit> el barna barna
<barna> blz HotBit !
<HotBit> barna, blz
<HotBit> to no portalsempre...
<Roud-rik> boa tarde povo
<sandrossv> pra quem gosta de jogos: http://www.humblebundle.com/
<HotBit> i play
<sandrossv> varios jogos indies pra linux, mac ou windows, vc paga quanto quiser
<sandrossv> é um pacote com varios jogos
<sandrossv> e se pagar acima da média, recebe os jogos do pacote anterior
<HotBit> pagar? nao sem chance
<sandrossv> HotBit: Se quiser pode pagar 50 cents
<barna_> alguem com experiencia em instalar driver nvidia???
<sandrossv> barna_: qua o problema ?
<sandrossv> qual*
<barna_> to com uma optimus ion aki e não estou obtendo sucesso!
<barna_> sandrossv, comprei um netbook com 2 placas de video!
<sandrossv> oO
<barna_> 1 intel onboard e 1 nvidia optimus ion offboard!
<barna_> mas num tenho num to conseguindo instalar a nvidia!
<HotBit> sandrossv, de jogo nao pago nada, so se eu amar muito, o resto quero de graça...
<barna_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659950/
<barna_> tentei o sistema>administração>driver adicional!
<barna_> ele coloquei o recomendado! dei boot! mas o video fica um droga! 50ftps!
<HotBit> barna, tenta outro
<HotBit> depois que instalar
<HotBit> tem um app para config
<HotBit> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<sandrossv> barna_: tu instalo o driver proprietario ?
<barna_> sandrossv, aparece 2 drivers! 1 proprietario e um não proprietario!
<barna_> tentei os 2!
<sandrossv> barna_: apt-get search jockey
<sandrossv> barna_: retorna alguma coisa
<sandrossv> ?
<barna_> operação invalida!
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> sudo
<barna_> num tem o search quando aperta tab 2x!
<sandrossv> como é que procura no apt ?
<barna_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659956/
<sandrossv> barna_: apt-get install jockey
<barna_> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote jockey
<barna_> achei o jockey-common pelo synaptic!
<barna_> ta instalado!
<barna_> sandrossv,
<sandrossv> barna_: guenta ae
<barna_> ok
<sandrossv> barna_: ve os comandos que começam com jockey no terminal
<barna_> jockey-gtk e jockey-text
<barna_> o jockey-gtk abre a janela da drivers adicionais!
<italoxp> kasinsk, tava bravo ontem, mano? Dormi e esqueci de ficar away .-.
<HotBit> xispirito, assim :  ¹²³£¢¬ so que +ou- juntos
<italoxp> Boa tarde, pessoal!
<HotBit> xispirito, o "+" e o "-" o mais em ciame e o menos em baixo
<HotBit> xispirito, um caracter unico
<HotBit> xispirito, um caracter unico = +ou-
<HotBit> °±™™™±±±±±±±
<HotBit> achei
<HotBit> ±±±±±± altgr+9
<xispirito> ah
<xispirito> sim sim
<HotBit> ]]]±±±±±
<HotBit> altgr+shift+9
<HotBit> xispirito, tava procurando isso mo tempao
<sandrossv> barna: net caiu
<sandrossv> barna_: jockey-text --list
<xispirito> ja achou =)
<HotBit> xispirito, e o blinha de Sr e Sra
<barna_> xorg:nvidia_current - Driver de aceleração de vídeo NVIDIA (Proprietário, Desativado, Não está em uso)
<HotBit> xispirito, Sr. Sra.
<HotBit> barna, o meu fica assim tbm
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> barna_: sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<HotBit> barna, o meu fica assim também aki
<sandrossv> barna_: jockey-text --list
<barna_> rodando
<sandrossv> barna_: ?
<barna_> ta la pensando!
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> hehe
<barna_> sandrossv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659969/
<barna_> ta pedindo pra re-iniciar!
<sandrossv> barna_: que assim seja então
<barna_> ok! to indo lá! to aki em 2 comps! o barna vai ficar on!
<peregrinator_six> barna, sandrossv xispirito Pskol licensed EduardeCalibal canal Ubuntu-br, boa tarde. :)
<barna> boa tarde!!
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, boa
<Pskol> tarde!
<barna_> voltei!
<barna_> e ai sandrossv q faco agora?
<HotBit> xispirito, como faço para quando eu sair Mudar meu nick para +[AFK], e quando volto, para normal, sem mexer no nick direto?
<sandrossv> barna: iai /
<sandrossv> barna_: deu certo ?
<barna_> sandrossv, bootou normal!
<peregrinator_six> barna, que se tá arrumando ai em menino...?!
<barna_> quando dou glxgears aparece isso!
<barna_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659972/
<peregrinator_six> barna, e seu bugunto 11.04, tá funcionando...?!
<barna_> quando abro um video em fullhd ele fica travando!
<sandrossv> barna_: jockey-text --list
<barna_> xorg:nvidia_current - Driver de aceleração de vídeo NVIDIA (Proprietário, Habilitado, Não está em uso)
<sandrossv> barna_: cola o teu xorg num pastebin da vida
<barna_> e ai q faço eu?
<barna_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659973/
<barna_> quando clico em sistema>administração>nvidia x server settings aparece isso:
<barna_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<barna_> dai ele muda todo o xorg!
<sandrossv> barna_: faz isso
<barna_> dou boot e ele trava na inicialização!
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> barna_: aqui ali é tudo que tem no teu xorg ?
<sandrossv> aquilo ali*
<barna_> atualmente sim!
<sandrossv> hmm
<barna_> quer q seu faça o sudo nvidia-xconf pra ele mudar o xorg?
<sandrossv> barna_: pode ser
<barna_> novo xorg! http://paste.ubuntu.com/659974/
<sandrossv> barna_: reinica
<sandrossv> reinicia*
<sandrossv> barna_: e
<sandrossv> pega o erro, se der
<barna_> ok!
<barna> reiniciando!
<barna> passou pelo grub!
<barna> apareceu a tala roxa escrito ubuntu com a s 5 bolinhas em baixo!
<barna> dai aparece uma tela de texto escrito starting um monte de coisas......
<barna> vou tirar um foto e postar!
<sandrossv> barna: travo ?
<barna> sim
<sandrossv> algum erro ?
<barna> postando uma foto!
<peregrinator_six> barna, pelo menos sua tela de boot splash funcionou... http://www.2shared.com/photo/wb-GtDJu/2011-07-30_110517.html
<peregrinator_six> :(
<barna> http://www.2shared.com/photo/ydFaReRk/_MG_3723.html
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv> shkauhskau
<barna> ta la travado ainda!
<barna> q faço eu?
<sandrossv> barna: reinicia e no grub, coloca single na linha do kernel
<barna> aperto "e" no grub p/ coloca essa opção?
<sandrossv> s
<sandrossv> barna: coloca no final da linha
<barna> apareceu um monte de coisa! parecer do arquivo grub.cfg
<barna> coloco no final de tudo?
<sandrossv> barna: no final da linha do kernel
<barna> "setparams 'ubuntu, com linux 2.6.30-10-generic' single" é isso?
<sandrossv> não
<barna> linux /boot/vmlinuz ........................... single?
<sandrossv> sim
<barna> iniciando!
<barna> entrou em modo de recuperação!
<sandrossv> sim
<sandrossv> X --configure
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, fugiu com os meus monitores né, devolve rapaz... :P
<sandrossv> barna: é com um hifen só
<barna> só tem essas opções! resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, netroot e root!
<barna> é pra mim pra um terminal?
<sandrossv> sim
<barna> apareceu um monte de coisas!
<sandrossv> barna: ?
<sandrossv> barna: é com um hifen só: X -configure
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, te mandei um monte la
<Pskol> AOC E943FWSK
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, beleza man...
<barna> sim sim!
<barna> parece q ele criou um xorg.conf.d
<barna> sandrossv, o q deveria acontecer?
<paladinn> =)
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<sandrossv> barna: init 5
<barna> começou a iniciar
<barna> chercking battery state...
<barna> ta parado ai!
<sandrossv> barna: travo de novo ?
<barna> sim!
<sandrossv> barna: putz
<barna> ta osso!
<sandrossv> barna: esqueci que tem que trocar o arquivo
<sandrossv> barna: reinicia nesse modo de novo
<barna> ok!
<barna> posso colocar em modo de recupecação?
<barna> ele sai na mesma tela!
<barna> to lá! q faço?
<sandrossv> barna: ta no terminal
<sandrossv> ?
<barna> sim
<sandrossv> barna: da um ls
<barna> xorg.conf.new
<sandrossv> barna: qual a pasta do xorg.conf ?
<barna> root
<barna> perdão! root é a pasta q to agora!
<HotBit> illuminarch, vai demora eu ganher umas moedinhas orra
<barna> o xorg,conf fica em /etc/X11
<sandrossv> barna: não não
<sandrossv> isso
<sandrossv> substitui
<sandrossv> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp
<sandrossv> mv xorf.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<barna> feito
<sandrossv> barna: init 5
<barna> num tem q dar um X -configure?
<sandrossv> barna: vc ja fez isso
<barna> ok!
<barna> iniciando!
<barna> travo exatamente como antes de trocar o arquivo!
<HotBit> alguem como usar desfragmentador de disco?
<barna> HotBit, kra se vc não deixar com pouco espaço no disco não precisa desfragmentar!
<barna> eu tenho uns artigos falando sobre isso aki! mas agora num da pra achar!
<barna> sandrossv, alguma ideia?
<sandrossv> barna: sim, faz tudo de novo e exclui o  xorg.conf
<barna> iniciando!
<barna> agora X -configure?
<sandrossv> por isso não gosto de distro user-friendly
<sandrossv> barna: não
<sandrossv> deixa sem xrg
<barna> só apago o xorg?
<sandrossv> sim
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, minha ditro tá aqui lisinha com o driver compilado sem nenhum problema! ;)
<peregrinator_six> *distro...
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: ubuntu ?
<barna> apagado!
<sandrossv> barna: init 5
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, ubuntu 10.10 64-Bits! :)
<barna> travo de novo!
<sandrossv> que merda
 * peregrinator_six sabe muito bem que por mais adequado que seja o sistema, ele não é e nunca será perfeito, o que é feito pelo ser humano imperfeito jamais poderá ser o que ele não é.... 
<peregrinator_six> barna,
<barna> sim
<peregrinator_six> plano B ou joga o bugunto 11.04 no trash... :p
<HotBit> barna, por isso pouco espaco
<HotBit> barna, e também quero so ver com eh como esta
<sandrossv> HotBit: desfragmentador no linux ?
<HotBit> eh
<sandrossv> oO
<HotBit> quero ver como esta
<sandrossv> nunca vi isso
<HotBit> intao porque resp
<HotBit> caral
<HotBit> que tem tem
<HotBit> mas como chama
<sandrossv> Uso linux faz uma cara, e nunca vi disso
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, ele fragmenta sim.
<peregrinator_six> tudo que usa hd magnetico fragmenta! Pouco ou muito mais fragmenta!
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: e eu falei que ele não fragmenta ?
<memset> uia
<peregrinator_six> não, você falou que nunca viu disso! ;)
<sandrossv> então
<memset> nocaute
<HotBit> nocaute
<HotBit> e dai tem um comando ou nao pra isso
<HotBit> nao to discutindo se preciso ou nao
<sandrossv> HotBit: qual o sistema de arquivos ?
<HotBit> quero apenas ver como esta pode ser?
<HotBit> seirla ext4 ?
<HotBit> acho ext4
<barna> http://linuxnakbca.blogspot.com/2010/09/fragmentacao-do-sistema-de-arquivos.html
<peregrinator_six> tem um monte de tudo na net rapa, da um pulinho lá njo ubuntu forum que tem também...
<Mano_Chao> e dae HotBit, peregrinator_six
<HotBit> tem algo para visualizar o mapa do disco e fragmenta
<HotBit> Mano_Chao, boa
<peregrinator_six> *tuto...
<sandrossv> HotBit: cat /etc/fstab | grep "/ "
<HotBit> nao vejo nada util nisso
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, boa tarde e pra macho eu não dou nada... Só boa tarde mesmo e olhe lá... :P
<sandrossv> HotBit: ou roda o comando mount pra ver qual o sistema de arquivo ta montado
<barna> HotBit, http://linuxnakbca.blogspot.com/2010/09/fragmentacao-do-sistema-de-arquivos.html
<HotBit> ext4
<HotBit> o dor de cabeça pra pergunta simples: QUAL EH o comando ou prg
<HotBit> tem um comando para ver o nivel de frag ?
<HotBit> algo grafico
<sandrossv> HotBit: é pq isso é desnecessario
<HotBit> nao
<HotBit> mas eu quero ver como esta
<HotBit> eu decido se necessita ou nao
<HotBit> sandrossv, nao estou questinonando, quero ver como esta o nivel
<HotBit> sandrossv, sera que existe algo que mostra um mapa de fragmentaçao de disco
<sandrossv> HotBit: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=60626.15
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, boa tarde. :)
<ShadowBelmolve> peregrinator_six: boa tarde :)
<HotBit> desisto! afh
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Desfragmentando-seu-HD-com-linux
<HotBit> isso ja ta me irranto
<HotBit> isso ja ta me irritando
<barna> desisto!
<HotBit> eu tumem
<HotBit> afh!
<peregrinator_six> barna, ?
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, rsrrsr
<peregrinator_six> você é hilario... :p
<barna> tentei o driver da nvidia q peregrinator_six falow e deu o mesmo problema!
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, :p
<barna> vou meter um 10.04 32bits aki e ver o q da!
<paladinn> quer video usa windows =P
<peregrinator_six> paladinn, ...
<peregrinator_six> to usando o meu aqui com o driver275.21 e tá lisinho no ubuntu 10.10! ;)
<HotBit> :=P
<sandrossv> HotBit: iai? acho ?
<HotBit> achei, achei um jeto simples, desisto
<sandrossv> HotBit: achei um aqui
<sandrossv> shake
<HotBit> baixa a coisa que depois nao sei onde colocar instalar
<sandrossv> não sei se serve
<HotBit> nao
<HotBit> deixa como ta
<sandrossv> ?
<sandrossv> kkk
<HotBit> LUNIX is muito complext
<sandrossv> não
<HotBit> LUNIX não eh para inciante, deveras
<sandrossv> pq não tem desfragmentador ?
<sandrossv> lol
<HotBit> porque nao tem nao .,lol
<HotBit> porque tudo eh mais complicado de conolar na pratica, teoria tem muita
<Daekdroom> Porque é desnecessário.
<soumaislinux> galera. alguem aki instalou a versao 11.04?
<HotBit> mas na pratica tudo mais dificil
<HotBit> lol
<sandrossv> sim
<sandrossv> mas eu achei um
<sandrossv> HotBit: shake é o nome
<sandrossv> HotBit: shake é o nome
<sandrossv> Opos
<soumaislinux> pvt ae quem tem 11.04
<paladinn> isso me cheira a preguiça
<Daekdroom> O driver ntfs-3g precisa de desfragmentador, mas os filesystems próprios do Linux não precisam.
<sandrossv> Daekdroom: pq?
 * peregrinator_six GNU/Linux não é pra preguiçoso acomodado e indiciplinado, assim como tudo de bom na vida também não é...
<HotBit> mais eh justamente o que eu queria ver
<HotBit> a partiçao NTFS
<HotBit> linux ta boa
<HotBit> nao ta lendo
<HotBit> nao to nem ai
<sandrossv> aff
<paladinn> çey
<paladinn> largo mão então
<Daekdroom> sandrossv, acho que não precisam porque os FS sempre procuram colocar o arquivo num lugar onde caiba ele, ao invés de procurar o primeiro bloco disponível e cortar para caber lá.
<sandrossv> Daekdroom: :)
<HotBit> sandrossv, vc esta sendo ofensivo, nao ta afim de ajudar eh so falar ou melhor nao fala nada
<Daekdroom> Aí ele só começa a fragmentar quando está quase cheio.
<sandrossv> HotBit: ofensivo? wtf?
<sandrossv> to te ajudando maluco
<HotBit> sandrossv, GNU/Linux não é pra preguiçoso acomodado e indiciplinado,
<HotBit> sandrossv, GNU preguiçoso =vc acomodado =vc e indiciplinado, =vc
<sandrossv> -.-
<HotBit> ^-
<paladinn> orra
<HotBit> eu sou novato
<HotBit> nao tenho obrigaçao de enterder porque nao tenho o seu conhecimento
<HotBit> barna, cade vc amig
<barna> to aki!
<HotBit> barna, ta foda!
<sandrossv> foi pra ignore list :)
<paladinn> acalmem-se crianças, aqui é um canal de suporte
<HotBit> vai para onde se quiser af
<barna> q ta rolando! to com a cara enfiado no netbook!
<paladinn> q feio
<sandrossv> barna: conseguiu subir o X ?
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, cada alien que pinta aqui de vez em quando em mano... :P
<paladinn> orra alien
<barna> sandrossv, não kra! com o driver 280 da nvidia da o mesmo pau!
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: botei ele no ignore :)
<paladinn> barna ve o agp q ta pegando
<paladinn> se é do driver
<paladinn> ou do seu s.o.
<sandrossv> barna: tive uma ideia
<paladinn> pode ta dando conflito
<sandrossv> barna: pra descobrir pelo menos o erro
<HotBit> me ignorar nao basta
<HotBit> vc começo vc tem que terminar
<HotBit> MALA!
<paladinn> 14:53 < HotBit> me ignorar nao basta
<paladinn> 14:53 < HotBit> vc comeco vc tem que terminar
<sandrossv> barna: faz o seguinte, inicia la no single
<paladinn> 14:53 < HotBit> MALA!
<sandrossv> lol
<barna> sandrossv, to la já!
<peregrinator_six> paladinn, com certeza é do sitema operacional, ubuntu 11.04, o windows vista do open source...
<HotBit> paladinn, eu nao falei isso para vc
<sandrossv> barna: configura o xorg com o nvidia-xconfig
<barna> to randando o 11.04 64bits aki!
<paladinn> ubuntu windows vista do opensource nossa cara vc ta afiado hj
<barna> ta assim agora!
<sandrossv> barna: ?
<barna> sandrossv, sim!
<HotBit> eu entro aki para pedir ajuda , e tem GENTE que acha q sabe tudo
<sandrossv> barna: o nvidia-xconfig sobreescreve o xorg.conf ?
<HotBit> nao da conta de ajudar e começa a se esnobar
<barna> acho q sim! cha eu ver!
<sandrossv> barna: cara, infelizmente vou ter que sair
<barna> sandrossv, blz kra! valeu pela ajuda!
<sandrossv> tenho compromisso as 15:30
<sandrossv> barna: mais tarde eu volto
<barna> vou colocar o 10.04 32bits e ver se rola!
<sandrossv> flw
<barna> falow!
<paladinn> sandrossv:
<paladinn> sandrossv: a unica coisa q o nvidia-xconfig faz é mudar de nv pra nvidia no xorg.conf
<italoxp> Pessoal, o Ubuntu 11.04 tem a opção de instalar os codecs e tal durante a instalação, não é?
<italoxp> Se eu desmarcar a opção, ele oferece isso depois?
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, sim
<peregrinator_six> não...
<italoxp> LOL
<peregrinator_six> vai ter que instalar pelo gerenciador
<peregrinator_six> mas é molezinha!
<peregrinator_six> sem stress
<italoxp> SIm, sim
<italoxp> Tu sabe o nome do pacote?
<italoxp> É o restricted-extras?
<peregrinator_six> isso!
<italoxp> Porque ele oferece a opção de baixar codecs e atualizar durante o install né?
<peregrinator_six> pra mim aqui é o suficiente, nem habilito o midibuntu...
<italoxp> Se eu der um apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install restricted-extras ele já faz tudo?
<peregrinator_six> sim, sim, oferece sim!
<peregrinator_six> ai não sei...
<HotBit> sandrossv, o cara, eu nao to falndo de vc, eu sou novo
<peregrinator_six> nunca fiz isso!
<italoxp> O nome do pacote é ubuntu-restricted-extras não é?
<italoxp> apt-get install resolve então
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, o medibuntu ficou meio inútil agora
<italoxp> Talvez só pra aqueles que tenham formatos mirabolantes.
<peregrinator_six> o nome do pacote é esse ai memo...
<italoxp> Mas como eu uso só mp3/flac/mp4/avi/mkv não preciso
<peregrinator_six> instala o java open source, flash e mp3 e tals, tals...
<italoxp> Eita, acho que eu perdi a minha iso do Ubuntu
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, instala o flash também?
<peregrinator_six> sim!
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, tu sabe o tamanho do pacote?
<peregrinator_six> tudo o que é necessário!
<peregrinator_six> 80 mega mais ou menos!
<peregrinator_six> não..
<peregrinator_six> 130 megas
<peregrinator_six> desculpe!
<italoxp> Ah, não vai dar pra ser hoje =(
<italoxp> Deletei a iso mesmo .-.
<HotBit> * peregrinator_six GNU/Linux não é pra preguiçoso acomodado e indiciplinado, assim como tudo de bom na vida também não é...
<HotBit> * peregrinator_six GNU/Linux não é pra preguiçoso acomodado e indiciplinado, assim como tudo de bom na vida também não é...
<HotBit> * peregrinator_six GNU/Linux não é pra preguiçoso acomodado e indiciplinado, assim como tudo de bom na vida também não é...
<italoxp> E eu fiz um LiveUSB pra instalar da ultima vez, então...
<HotBit> fui
<italoxp> Que foi isso, HotBit ?
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, xii já era..
<italoxp> Vou deixar baixando à noite a iso msmo
<italoxp> Aí amanhã eu instalo
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, qual...?!
<italoxp> Amanhã eu vou ter mais tempo também, aí eu já faço tudo na instalação
<italoxp> O ideal seria se ubuntu te desse o synaptic ou a central de programas no instalador tambem
<italoxp> Aí dava pra instalar outros programas
<italoxp> Aí o pós-instalação seria só configurar alguns programas e mudar o tema
<italoxp> Porque eu não aguento o Ambiance
<italoxp> To no Fedora 15 agora, com GNOME 3.
<italoxp> Usando e adorando o Elegant Brit
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, qual o que?
<peregrinator_six> sistema!
<italoxp> Eu to usando Fedora 15 aqui agora, cara
<italoxp> Vou instalar o Ubuntu 11.04 amanhã
<italoxp> Gamei no Unity, mas formatei a partição dele pra testar o OpenSUSE
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, eu também gostei muito do unit, mas o desgraçado do ubuntu 11.04 não quer funcinar aqui... http://www.2shared.com/photo/wb-GtDJu/2011-07-30_110517.html
<italoxp> Hmmm
<italoxp> Tenho aqui um CD do Ubuntu 10.04,  talvez valha a pena instalar...
<italoxp> Se bem que em comparação com o 11.04, é muita coisa além do Unity
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, com o alpha 3 do ubuntu 11.10, se resolverem o problema ai que lhe mostrei to nele, tá ficando bem interessante!
<italoxp> Que é legalzinho, mas dispensável
<HotBit> barna,
<HotBit> barna, como eu limpo o tmp/
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, tu tá no alpha?
<italoxp> HotBit, rm -r /tmp/*
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, não, to com ele no virtual box
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, e como ele tá?
<italoxp> Tipo, travando ou tá estável?
<italoxp> Nunca tive boas experiências com alphas .-.
<HotBit> italoxp, grato, ok
<peregrinator_six> se continuar assim tá ótimo, tá trazendo mais dinamismo e praticidade e polindo o tema também, tá ficando bem mais agradavel, se corrigirem as toneladas de bugs do ubuntu 11.04 tá muito ótimo pra eu!
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, eu depois de tentar mais de 5 vezes eu desisti do buguntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, to de Ubuntu 10.10 64-Bits
<paladinn> ja rodo filme 1080p ai ?
<peregrinator_six> paladinn, foi pra eu...?!
<paladinn> s
<peregrinator_six> não tenho monitor 1080*, ams vamos lá no youtube
<italoxp> Pessoal, vocês sabem como instala fontes?
<italoxp> Eu não tenho a mínima ideia >.<
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, pega a fonte e manda lá pra o diretorio de fontes como root
<peregrinator_six> paladinn, aguarda ai carregar pois minha net é ultra rapida (600K)... :P
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, eu não lembro qual o diretório
<italoxp> /usr/share/fonts ?
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver se acho...
<italoxp> É isso sim
<italoxp> Acabei de olhar
<italoxp> To usando a ttf-droid aqui, mas enjoei
<italoxp> Achei umas bem legais na internet
<italoxp> Vou testar
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, a fonte do ubuntu em agradão muito!
<peregrinator_six> paladinn, só não digo que o video tá rodando 100% pois ele é em full e meu monitor é 1280x1042, tirando isso, video perfeito!
<peregrinator_six> paladinn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCk82oMBGF8
<peregrinator_six> *1280x1024
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, eu tô no fedora, não tem a fonte ubuntu aqui
<italoxp> Achei uma fonte MUITO legal aqui, cara
<italoxp> Chama Folks
<italoxp> Se quiser te passo o site
<italoxp> Ela é muito legal
<italoxp> Bem bonita mesmo
<peregrinator_six> não tem mais se pode por!
<peregrinator_six> é open source!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<HotBit> illuminarch, resolveu-se, mas foi por pouco
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, to usando a do propio sistema que é a do ubuntu mesmo, tá bem satisfatorio! :)
<HotBit> illuminarch, apareceu uns erro, tentei logar no modo recuperar, o telcado ficou louc
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, o site é esse: http://moorstation.org/typoasis/designers/klein03/text/folks.htm
<italoxp> Sim, a Ubuntu é bem legal
<italoxp> Mas é sempre bom dar uma variada ;)
<italoxp> Eu tava usando a TTF-Droid que eu considero melhor que a Ubuntu
<italoxp> Mas essa é muito boa
<HotBit> illuminarch,
<italoxp> Cara, meu problema é falta de vergonha na cara mesmo!
<italoxp> Adorei a fonte e tal, mas já baixei mais 5 aqui pra dar uma olhada
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, AUHSUAHSUAHUSHAHUH
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, VIVA LÁ LIBERDADE! :p
<italoxp> peregrinator_six, e já troquei de fonte :P
<italoxp> Vê se pode
<italoxp> Tô usando uma chamada Sansation agora.
<italoxp> Tem uma cara mais moderna e tal
<italoxp> Por hora vou parar de dar uma olhada em fontes
<italoxp> Porque senão fico até amanhã
<peregrinator_six> rssrs
<italoxp> Vou começar a procurar conkys agora
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, ovu passar um lino pra se...
<italoxp> ?
<peregrinator_six> italoxp, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=191
<peregrinator_six> *vou...
<italoxp> Valeu pelo link, peregrinator_six mas achei um outro aqui bem legal já
<italoxp> Eu tô usando um tema que é preto + laranja e é meio foda de achar algo que combine .-.
<italoxp> Mas esse combinou direitinho
<italoxp> Porque é preto e laranja também
<italoxp> Se tu quiser ver como tá o desktop .-.
<othersite> boa tarde meus amigos estou tendo muita dificuldade para instalar o netbeans 7.1 no meu pc
<othersite> faço todo o procedimento dando permição chmod +x
<othersite> e depois executando o ./netbeans
<othersite> ele começa a executar mais logo da um erro No protocol specified
<othersite> alguém pode porfavor me dizer o que é
<FernandoBasso> coloca o erro no paste.
<FernandoBasso> :/
<sandrossv> voltei
<sandrossv> barna: ta ai ?
<barna> sandrossv, cheguei!
<sandrossv> barna: teve algum progresso ?
<barna> nada!
<Giverny> http://www.avaaz.org/po/save_brazils_internet
<Giverny> ajudem a chegar em 100000 assinaturas
<barna> instalei o 10.04 32bits aki!
<sandrossv> barna: kkk
<barna> e acabei fazendo besteira nele tb!
<barna> to com os 2 OS instalados!
<barna> na hora de fazer a partição, fiz 2 pra OS pq quero usar o ubuntu e ubuntustudio como fazia no meu note velho!
<sandrossv> instala arch duma vez, garanto que funciona
<sandrossv> xD
<barna> dai instalei o 10.04 na partição do studio!
<barna> sandrossv, to pensando nisso!
<sandrossv> barna: nenhum dos dois ta funcionando ?
<barna> nops!
<barna> kra sabe o q andei pensando! na xorg na linha da nvidia tem "device0"
<barna> como tem 2 placas de video! de repente num é outro valor?
<sandrossv> barna: pode ser
<sandrossv> barna: só testar
<barna> tentei 1 e num rolou!
<barna> num tem algum comando pra ver qual é?
<sandrossv> não sei
<HotBit> devide1
<barna> sandrossv, q  vc acha do lance de instalar o driver da nvidia do site deles!
<barna> o 280!
<sandrossv> barna: ok
<sandrossv> barna: acho q é bem tranquilo
<barna> eu fiz o processo e deu o mesmo erro!
<sandrossv> ?
<barna> no tempo q vc tava off line!
<sandrossv> como assim? vc ja instalou o driver do site ?
<peregrinator_six> barna, e ai, sucesso...?!
<badboy__> boas pessoal
<barna> peregrinator_six, q nada!
<barna> to apanhando muito ainda!
<peregrinator_six> badboy__, boa tarde. :)
<badboy__> ola boa noite
<badboy__> ;)
<peregrinator_six> barna, ainda levando cacete do ubuntu 11.04!?
<peregrinator_six> :S
<badboy__> tou com um problema no dvd
<barna> do 11.04 e do 10.04
<badboy__> nao consigo reproduzir um filme
<badboy__> ta da-do esse erro ai
<badboy__> pera so k ja mostro
<badboy__> Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<badboy__> tem como resolver ?
<irtigor> instale o libdvdcss
<HotBit> badboy__, se ta usando DVD de locadora
<lecram_wise> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite. :)
<lecram_wise> caramba quase um ano sem entrar no irc
<JHUMACIELE> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/04/24/%23ubuntu-br.html
<JHUMACIELE> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/07/%23ubuntu-br.html
<JHUMACIELE> mes 5 e 4 estamos no mes 8
<xispirito> ai meus dedo
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, ...
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, ...
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, boa noite.
<xispirito> noite
<JHUMACIELE> + http://paste.ubuntu.com/660097/
<peregrinator_six> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/08/diga-nao-a-ditadura-digital/
 * xispirito ouvindo Sodom - Deadline
<Andre_Gondim> badboy__, conseguiu?
<xispirito> opa, desculpe
<Andre_Gondim> badboy__, caso não tenhas conseguido ler o DVD, dá uma lida em http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/assistindo-dvd-no-ubuntu/
 * JHUMACIELE ouvindo Zasto
<JHUMACIELE> instala o pacote de codec instala o vlc e pronto
<JHUMACIELE> nao tem rolo, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
 * JHUMACIELE nem fala nada do sudo...
<barna_> UUUUUUUUUUUUHJHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<barna_> FUNFOU!
<HotBit> barna, eita fudido, barna fudido!
<barna_> HotBit, sandrossv , pelegrinador! VALEU!!!!!!!!
<barna_> 35.945309 ftps!!!!
<HotBit> barna, e aei que toco
<peregrinator_six> 00
<HotBit> NU!
<HotBit> barna, PARABENS!
<barna_> ta funfando as 2 placa agora!
<HotBit> vai decolar!
<peregrinator_six> barna, master guerreiro Jedi da força! \o/
<barna_> na hora de abrir o programa eu falo q placa q eu quero q ele use! em 32 ou 64 bits!
<barna_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<HotBit> kkkkkkkk
<HotBit> eita porra
<barna_> foi apartir daquele link alemão q eu descubri como fazer!
 * peregrinator_six diz que quando tiver 66 anos de idade quer ser igual o barna... :P
<HotBit> barna, falei pra ti traduzir....
<Pskol> barna, faz o churrasco ai pra nos comemorar
<barna_> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<HotBit> quem eh esse asterisco ai po?
<barna_> opa! demoro! mas vai ser vegetariano!
<valdergallo> ai alguém sabe como eu configuro abnt2 no ubuntu server ?
<HotBit> Pskol, churrasco com Skol
<HotBit> valdergallo, ae boa
<valdergallo> hauhauha
<peregrinator_six> barna, parabéns guerreiro, ótimo trabalho! :)
<HotBit> Pskol, ja tomei duas SkOL
<Pskol> vegetariano eh ffoda :\
<barna_> conf telhado no server e no normal é a mesma coisa?
<Pskol> to tomando aki  ja to na 5
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, vegetariano é barna ^^
<HotBit> Barna The LoKo's Fufando
<barna_> si!
<valdergallo> :D
<Pskol> ja penso, bife de soja
<Pskol> credo
<Pskol> euwiewuheuiew
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSHUAHSUAH
<HotBit> ahahah
<HotBit> bife de soja e bao nao eh ruim
<barna_> kra, vcs carnivoros sempre querendo fazer comida de carne sem carne!
<peregrinator_six> pro inferno, prefiro continuar comendo defunto! \o/
<Pskol> boi morto q eh bom
<HotBit> barna, Faz\ xurrsku kum Pskol, ops, kum SKOL
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, pode crer, boi vivo é corno e da trabalho... rssrrs
<barna_> num tenho preconceito não!
<barna_> só q a comuna em q moro é vegetariana! então aki em casa num rola carne!
<Pskol> hueheaeeae
<Pskol> barna, nem um franguinho?
<HotBit> traz a karne e o carvao, a skol ta geralda
<barna_> o galera vamo ajuda o valdergallo!!!! ele ta com problema no teclado!
<HotBit> certu
<valdergallo> hauhau dá nada fica frio :D
<Pskol> valdergallo, leva o teu teclado no churrasco q nois olha ele la
<barna_> alem de ta super-feliz aki, num quero fazer off no canal!
<valdergallo> hauhuaha
<barna_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk
<valdergallo> bem que eu gostaria Pskol
<barna_> valdergallo, o ubuntu server usa gnome?
<valdergallo> barna_, não é só no prompt :D
<barna_> vixi! ai vc me pegou!
<valdergallo> barna_, kkkk
<barna_> valdergallo, v se isso ajuda!
<barna_> http://hamacker.wordpress.com/2006/12/19/configurando-teclado-abnt2-no-ubuntu-edgy-reprise/
<valdergallo> barna_, vlw :D
<barna_> valdergallo, kra num to podendo pesquisar muito agora! mas acredito q aki tem a solução!
<barna_> http://www.google.com.br/#hl=pt-BR&source=hp&q=configurar+teclado+ubuntu+server&oq=configurar+teclado+ubuntu+&aq=0&aqi=g5&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1723l15462l0l17717l34l32l4l2l2l1l550l7194l1.10.1.8.3.2l26l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=3e26be485b327bc7&biw=1366&bih=602
<JHUMACIELE> valdergallo: não recordo se é dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<JHUMACIELE> faz tempo que usei esta mer..
<valdergallo> JHUMACIELE, eu usei isso mas não aparece o ABNT2 nas opções :S
<valdergallo> JHUMACIELE, tou pesquisando aqui para ver se acho algo
<JHUMACIELE> no ubuntu nao existe um arquivo de configuração?
<JHUMACIELE> tipo rc.conf
<JHUMACIELE> exite locale correto?
<valdergallo> JHUMACIELE, sim só mudar lá né
<JHUMACIELE> roda em seu sistema como root e veja onde esta localizado
<JHUMACIELE> find / -name "*.*" -exec grep -l -i "abnt" {} \;
<JHUMACIELE> pode demorar, caso sua maquina seja modesta pode demorar muito
<valdergallo> JHUMACIELE, usei o locate achou :D, mas não tem nada ali sobre o layout do teclado
<JHUMACIELE> você é sego cara?
<JHUMACIELE> find / -name "*.*" -exec grep -l -i "abnt" {} \;
<JHUMACIELE> esquece esse locale
<JHUMACIELE> não esquece de rodar como root
<valdergallo> blz rodando
<JHUMACIELE> um membro debiano contou-me via skype que so rodar dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<JHUMACIELE> ou sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<valdergallo> JHUMACIELE, aeeeeeeeeeee esse ai deu :D vlw
<JHUMACIELE> solucionou?
<valdergallo> JHUMACIELE, sim
<JHUMACIELE> ok entao faça silencio como gratidão
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-07
<HotBit> como saio do Ubuntu, tudo falando aki
<JHUMACIELE> seja mais claro
<JHUMACIELE> alt+f2
<JHUMACIELE> sudo reboot
<HotBit> barna, ufa
<HotBit> barna, e dai? funfou suas placas tao tinindo?
<tatobrasil> Boa noite
<tatobrasil> Estou precisando uma ajuda
<tatobrasil> meu sistema deu problemas e eu não consigo resolver
<tatobrasil> alguém pode me orientar??
<efix> tatobrasil, deixe sua duvida, se alguem souber irar lhe ajudar
<tatobrasil> Então
<tatobrasil> eu atualizei meu sistema para o ubuntu 11.10
<tatobrasil> porém quando ele inicia
<tatobrasil> dá um mensagem
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> tatobrasil, pra o 11.10
<peregrinator_six> ?
<tatobrasil> cheking battery state
<peregrinator_six> nem sai home....
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> *saiu...
<HotBit> barna, i need help
<barna> HotBit, manda!
<efix> tatabrasil, e fica somente nisso?
<tatobrasil> sim
<HotBit> barna, Firefox ta lerdeza, tudo lento
<tatobrasil> ai não sai dessa tela
<tatobrasil> tenso
<tatobrasil> ja tentei fazer de tudo e nada
<barna> HotBit, tira essa plugin!
<efix> tatobrasil, o pior que o Ubuntu 11.10 é um sistema em construção, por isso não se recomenda usar em modo de produção, pode ocorrer essas fatalidades
<HotBit> mas eh tudo
<tatobrasil> mas será que não tem como corrigir???
<efix> infelizmente eu desconheço o sistema a fundo, e não sei o que lhe dizer, quem sabe o pessoal ai do canal esteja mais por dentro.
<tatobrasil> oh obrigado
<barna> HotBit, mas deve ser esse plugin q ta dando pau!
<tatobrasil> galera alguém sabe ai como corrigir meu problema??
<barna> HotBit, sem falar q o FF já é lento por natureza!
<HotBit> barna, acho que melhorou barna vamo ver, mandei o plugin pro inferno
<barna> tatobrasil, o meu 11.04 tada dando esse pau hoje!
<barna> tatobrasil, era o driver da placa de video!
 * JHUMACIELE pro inferno =]
<tatobrasil> e como foi resolvido??
<tatobrasil> Barna.. conseguiu resolver??
<Maninho> cheking battery state?
<Maninho> nao ocorre no post do bios?
<Maninho> F1?
<barna> tatobrasil, no grub aperte "e" editei a linha /linux/"sei la o que" colocando single no final! apertei F10 pra iniciar!
<barna> tatobrasil, entrei em modo root sem internet (ultima opção) e removi o driver!
<tatobrasil> vc colocou oque??
<efix> tatobrasil, você já tentou retirar a bateria e iniciar?
<tatobrasil> mas eu estou usando pc e não notbook
<tatobrasil> srsr
<efix> Oo rsrs
<barna> tatobrasil, acho q zicou o seu OS!
<tatobrasil> será??
<tatobrasil> faz isto não
<barna> tatobrasil, tentou bootar no modo de recuperação?
<tatobrasil> sim
<barna> e ai?
<tatobrasil> ai quado voltou ficou  a mesma coisa
<tatobrasil> srsr
<tatobrasil> tensooooooooooooooooooo
<tatobrasil> jesui me da uma luz
<HotBit> barna,
<tatobrasil> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> mas vc conseguiu acessar o sistema em modo de recuperação?
<barna> HotBit, fale!
<tatobrasil> sim
<tatobrasil> fiquei reiniciando ate chegar nessa tela
<tatobrasil> ai tentei recuperar algum pacote quebrado mas nada
<barna> tatobrasil, ok! entra em modo de recuperação e tenta desinstalar o pacote acpi!
<tatobrasil> e como faço isto la não tem opção de desistalar??!!!!!
<barna> no terminal: sudo apt-get remove acpi
<tatobrasil> ok.. vou tentar e depois volto aqui pra dizer se deu certou ou não.. tem alguma outra possibilidade a se fazer??
<barna> tatobrasil, kra, o ideal era vc ter feito um backup do OS antes de fazer o upgrade de versão!
<barna> ainda mais pra uma versão beta!
<tatobrasil> pois é.. eu burro pacas nem fiz nada
<tatobrasil> agora to meu fudido
<tatobrasil> mas será que tenho chances de conseguir recuperar tudo??
<barna> tatobrasil, num sei! se vc tiver um bom conhecimento acredito q sim!
<tatobrasil> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.. bom então to fudido.. depende do conhecimento
<tatobrasil> por isto que estou aqui emplorando a ajuda de oces!!
<tatobrasil> Vou então tentar la com este comando que vc me passou e seja o que deus quiser
<barna> tatobrasil, normalmente, quando a gente quer brincar de testar sistema beta, fazer gambiz etc, a gente faz em VM ou num sistema paralelo!
<tatobrasil> daqui a poco volto pra relatar se algo de bom aconteceu
<tatobrasil> abraços
<barna> ok
<tatobrasil> e obrigado pela força
<HotBit> barna, eh um sub processo que ficando zumbi
<barna> HotBit, mata ele!
<HotBit> barna, zeitgeist-datah
<barna> vo tomar banho! tenho q sair pra trabalhar em 20min!
<barna> HotBit, procura no google o q ele faz!
<barna> fui.......
<HotBit> barna,  mas ele continua entrando denovo no login
<HotBit> barna, bao
<efix> HotBit, esse programa zeitgeist, tem relação com aquele grupo de pessoa intitulado movimento zeitgeist?
<Daekdroom> efix, nenhuma
<efix> ok.
<HotBit> como faz para instalar o Firefox 6
<insert> HotBit http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-6.0b1&os=linux&lang=pt-BR
<tatobrasil> barna ta ai ainda??
<HotBit> illuminarch,
<efix> tatobrasil, saiu.
<barna> saindo pra trabalhar!
<barna> meu bus passa em 5min!
<tatobrasil> galera estou precisando de ajuda.. eu atualizei meu SO para o Ubuntu 11.10, e agora quando entro parece uma mensagem e não entra no siste. .. obrigado efix, porem agora está apecendo a seguinte mensagem " *documetation: https://hep.ubuntu.com/  e depos tato@tato-desktop:~$
<tatobrasil> tensooooooooooooooooooooo
<tatobrasil> srr
<barna> vc ta sem o X
<barna> kra agora tenho q sair mesmo!
<barna> amanha a tarde eu to aki de novo!
<tatobrasil> putz
<barna> mas sempre tem uma galera pra ajudaR!
<barna> T+
<tatobrasil> alguém pode me ajudar?? rsr
<LeGauss> pessoal... comprei um not com o satux, tirei e colokei o ubuntu, mas a cam não funciona.. como faço pra dx 100%?
<tatobrasil> alguém??
<tatobrasil> rsrs
<tatobrasil> Se alguém tiver alguma possivel solução ai me fala por favor! obrigado!!
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: oi HotBit
<efix> tatobrasil, seus arquivos estão em uma partição separada?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, OI sumidao
<efix> Acho que séria menos indolor se você voltase a usar sua versão padrão, acredito ser a 11.04 e usar um VM ou uma partição a parte para testar o alpha 3 do Ubuntu 11.10.
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, demorou
<tatobrasil> pois é
<tatobrasil> meus arquivos não estão em uma repartição separada
<tatobrasil> tenso
<tatobrasil> por isto que estou preocupado
<efix> :@ isso é mau... porém você poderia tentar particionar seu HD e tentar entrar em modo de segurança, e enviar seus arquivos para a nova partição, assim podendo re instalar de boa.
<tatobrasil> como farei isto?? será que resolve??
<efix> tatobrasil, posso está enganado, mais acredito que você usar o programa convencional que vem junto com o live cd do Ubuntu séria possivel você formatar, mas sem optar por instalar algo na nova partição
<tatobrasil> estou com medo de particionar e perder tudo
<tatobrasil> srr
<efix> É um risco, mas, posso tentar pensar em algo melhor, deixar eu pesquisar algo a respeito primeiro.
<tatobrasil> ok
<tatobrasil> olha vou tomar banho rapidão mas se achar algo ai me responde ok?? ja volto
<tatobrasil> rapidão
<tatobrasil> e desde já obrigado
<efix> tranquiloz
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: oi
<marcelomauro> olá, boa noite
<marcelomauro> alguém já conseguiu instalar e iniciar o sistema a partir de um hd externo?
<marcelomauro> consigo instalar mas não iniciar a partir dele. (PS. tenho opção na bios setada para iniciar a partir de usb)
<tatobrasil> e a efix novidades??
<efix> tatobrasil, rapaz, eu tava enrolado aqui com uns browsers, mas vejamos, seu problema era relacionado a uma mensagem que dizia: Cheking battery status. Era isto mesmo?
<tatobrasil> isto mesmo
<tatobrasil> ai depois surgiu outra mensagem
<tatobrasil> m agora está apecendo a seguinte mensagem " *documetation: https://hep.ubuntu.com/  e depos tato@tato-desktop:~$
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> xispirito, to no xfce
<annakamilla> :D
<tatobrasil> efix eu tenho que sair mas amanha eu entro de novo.. se tiver como vc se houver algo de novo, alguma resolução, envia pro meu e-mail fazendo o favor é tatobrasilc@hotmail.. por gentileza.. desde já muito obrigado.. valeuuuuuuuuuuuu
<efix> tatobrasil, sim pode deixar, vou olhar aqui nos forums internacionais
<efix> Não acho nada relativo em portugues
<tatobrasil> ok
<tatobrasil> obrigado
<tatobrasil> vou ter que sair
<tatobrasil> abraços
<tatobrasil> e valeu a força
<efix> va lá, tranquilo, comunidade de usuarios livres é pra isso mesmo ^^
<tatobrasil> jae
<tatobrasil> fui
<alanteixeira> olá annakamilla
<annakamilla> oi alanteixeira
<semeion> licensed: xD
<marcelomauro> alguém aí já instalou um sistema em um hd externo?
<Maninho> ate em microsd
<marcelomauro> não consigo iniciar o sistema por ele. Sempre dá erro.
<marcelomauro> o que tenho feito de errado?
<Maninho> certamente tudo
<marcelomauro> Maninho: pode me dar uma mao colega?
<Pskol> euehueie
<Maninho> deixe apenas a midia que queira instalar
<Maninho> remova qualquer HD FDD deixe apenas o disco a ser instalado
<Maninho> não dou a mao para homens
<marcelomauro> tá, mas como faço isso num laptop?
<Maninho> desative o hd pelo bios caso de certo, se nao existe uma tampa no fundo provavelmente com dois parafusos remova tire o hd
<marcelomauro> tirar o hd t´meio fora de questão. O laptop ainda tá na garantia
<ZNC> Good
<Maninho> Então veja onde esta sendo instalado o grub
<Pskol> ZNC, oi
<Maninho> naquela porcaria de instalador clica em manual
<Maninho> você pode selecionar qual disco sera instalado
<Maninho> nao mande instalar na partição.
<Maninho> se puder manda um print do instalador particionamento manual
<marcelomauro> na instalação debian o grub não pode ser instalado. Na instalação ubuntu não ocorreu mensagem alguma de erro. Mas instalei o grupo na própria midia
<Maninho> vbox instala por ele
<Maninho> debian?
<Maninho> debian #Debian
<ZNC> oi Pskol :-D
<ZNC> oi Maninho
<marcelomauro> sei, beleza, mas estou no ubuntu agora
<Maninho> instala uma vbox
<marcelomauro> e o problema é o mesmo
<marcelomauro> os dois sistemas foram instalados
<Maninho> manda o hd externo para uma vbox
<Maninho> e nao tera problemas
<Pskol> ZNC, sumiu em.. td bom?
<marcelomauro> não quero uma maquina virtual
<Maninho> ZNC: vai trabalhar
<ZNC> ^^ entao Pskol trabalhando muito
<marcelomauro> o que vc tá chamando de vbox?
<Maninho> car tu é foda marcelomauro
<Maninho> ZNC: explica para esta pora
<marcelomauro> Ok cara, obrigado pela ajuda então
<ZNC> uiiii
<Pskol> uehuiehuiehuehuehuehiehiehiuhe
<ZNC> liga não marcelomauro
<ZNC> vou ler o que vc q
<ZNC> <marcelomauro> alguém aí já instalou um sistema em um hd externo?
<ZNC> mmm
<marcelomauro> de vez em quando aparece uns "expert" por aqui que faz a gente passar muito tempo sem querer dar as caras
<ZNC> bom, o que ele queria dizer é
<Pskol> o cara ta  de tpmmmmmmmmm
<Pskol> hueiheuhe
<ZNC> você instala uma maquina virtual, direciona o hd externo para a maquina, roda a instalação pela maquina virtual, quando terminar so rebootiar seu sitema e boot :-D
<ZNC> é uma forma de fazer algo complicado, mas de uma maneira bem simples
<efix> marcelomauro, concordo com você, não é raro as vezes entrei na sala e já me deparei com situações desagradaveis.
<ZNC> Pskol, o que anda aprotando?
<ZNC> bem vcs que nao entendeu
<ZNC> uai
<marcelomauro> então... meu bios está setado para iniciar por midias usb. Consigo isntalar o sistema mas não dá boot depois de instalar
<ZNC> aperta f8 f10 f11 f12
<marcelomauro> como se instala um sistema a partir de uma maquina virtual. Isso eu nunca fiz e nem sei por onde começar
<ZNC> aparece o show menu
<ZNC> rararararara
<Pskol> ZNC, tamo ai na parada ne. como sempre
<ZNC> Pskol, :-P
<ZNC> nunca rodou uma maquina virtual marcelomauro ?
<marcelomauro> sim, já fiz isso, Aparece três opções, o hd normal, o hd da usb e o cdrom. Clico na midia correspondente e dá erro de boot
<ZNC> algo fez de errado, mas eu ja fiz isso milhares de vez e nunca deu pau
<ZNC> não seria melhor um tutorial para lhe ajudar?
<marcelomauro> Já rodei uma maquina virtual sim. E tenho o sistema instalado em uma. Mas não é isso que desejo. Quero instalar o sistema em um hd externo, iniciar e rodar tudo por ele, idependentemente de sistema host
<ZNC> entao vc que nao consegue entender mesmo
<ZNC> você nao quer rodar na vbox, mas nao quer dizer que vc nao possa instalar por ela
<ZNC> vou deixar para outra pessoa lhe ajudar, estou com umas coisas para codar, não tenho muito tempo sobrando
<marcelomauro> ZNC, maquina virtual não é como instalar o sistema através de um virtualbox, VMWare, etc???
<ZNC> sim mesma coisa
<marcelomauro> ZNC: sim um tutorial seria bacana sim
<marcelomauro> então eu não estou entendendo mesmo como isntalar num hd comum através de uma vbox, visto que sempre que vou fazer isso crio um hd virtual dentro do sistema hospedeiro. Isso funciona?
<marcelomauro> alguém pode me ajudar a instalar um sistema em um hd externo?
<marcelomauro> nops... pensei que pela virtual pudesse escolher a midia para instalar, mas ele sempre pede para criar uma imagem
<HotBit> ola, bom dia a todos!
<HotBit> bom dia ZandreBran
<ZandreBran> Ôlas HotBit
<HotBit> ZandreBran, acordou cedo hoje?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não, to dormindo ainda :)
<HotBit> ZandreBran, Ô, intão, ACORRDA! kkk
<HotBit> ZandreBran, BomDia
<ZandreBran> HotBit, xD
<HotBit> ZandreBran, num gosto... sou pessimo em humor
<barna> bom dia galera!!!!
<HotBit> bom dia badboy__
<HotBit> bom dia barna
<barna> bom dia HotBit!
<barna> cabei de chegar do trabalho/balada!
<HotBit> barna, nossa
<HotBit> barna, nem sabe se eh do trampo ou da balada?
<barna> é dos 2!
<HotBit> barna, eh dai? vais dormir agora?
<barna> sim!
<HotBit> vc trabalha de mdruga?
<barna> só to descansando um pouco e vou dormir!
<barna> no fim de semana sim!
<HotBit> barna, depois vc me ajuda coisa simples
<barna> claro!
<barna> que vc ta precisando?
<HotBit> barna, so colocar uma exibição do caminho do arquivo, permante no nautiluz
<paladinn> :)
<HotBit> instaley plauonlinux, tem versao nova, mas nao sei atualizar...:[
<HotBit> instalei playonlinux, diz que tem versao nova, mas nao sei atualizar...:[
<paladinn> o q é isso ?
<HotBit> paladinn, tipo Wine... so que com mais funcçoes
<HotBit> paladinn, vc sabe como atualizar?
<HotBit> paladinn, o prg exibe que nova versao mas nao sei fazer atualização
<paladinn> ja viu no tio google ?
<paladinn> update playonlinux
<paladinn> !search update playonlinux
<ubottu-br> None found
<paladinn> cara
<paladinn> uma atualização
<paladinn> é igual pra todas
<paladinn> só muda a maneira...
<paladinn> mas 1° - ler a documentação, como atualizar para a proxima versao
<paladinn> 2° entrei no site do fabricante, e baixa a nova versão ué
<paladinn> vc ker digitar A e atualizar, compilar e rodar tudo duma vez ?
<HotBit> paladinn, eh que sou novato no linux, nao si usar .tar....
<HotBit> paladinn, se tiver uma forma simplificada, sim
<paladinn> tar -zvxf arquivo
<HotBit> so que isso so descompacta...
<paladinn> vc nao sabe instalar 1 programa ?
<HotBit> ao descompactar os arquivo vao para o destino correto?
<HotBit> manualmente nao sei instalar
<paladinn> cara vc ta nesse canal
<paladinn> a mais de 10 anos
<paladinn> e nao sabe
<HotBit> 10 anos?
<paladinn> usar tar nem compilar programa
<HotBit> nas faz nem 2 menses que iniciei no Ubuntu
<paladinn> cara, o tar ele cria um diretorio na mesma pasta q vc esta
<paladinn> mas se vc indicar um caminho
<paladinn> ele vai pro caminho q vc desejar
<HotBit> nao tem um comando no terminal que atualiza o prg?
<paladinn> tar -xvzf arquivo /caminho
<HotBit> ...
<paladinn> um comando pra fazer tudo fica simples demais...
<paladinn> vc tem q fazer na mao, passo por passo
<paladinn> HONRA O LINUX CARA !!!!!!
<paladinn> RTFM
<HotBit> tenho receio de fazer besteira
<paladinn> ai q ta
<paladinn> isso é bom
<HotBit> e ferrar com utdo
<paladinn> pq nos erros q vc aprende
<paladinn> s
<paladinn> ferre cara, sem medo de ser feliz
<HotBit> ....... :(
<paladinn> ai instala denovo
<paladinn> e vai q vai cara, vc vai amolando o conhecimento
<HotBit> minha conexao eh so 400Kb
<HotBit> vai levar uns 3 a 5 dias para repor tudo
<paladinn> vc nao ta gravando cd ?
<HotBit> sim
<HotBit> nao
<paladinn> entao, grava tudo pra cd
<HotBit> tenho gravador, mas nao gravei os pac de updates
<HotBit> ainda, nao
<paladinn> da proxima vez grave
<HotBit> paladinn, ok, thanks... desculpe o incomodo.
<paladinn> não é incomodo
<paladinn> estou aqui para ajudar e orientar da melhor forma possivel, como eu aprendi, pela minha experiencia
<HotBit> eh, so que eu novo, se tiver um monte linha, eu começo a digitar e nao da resultado, dai eu desanimo 100%
<paladinn> vc ainda tem mentalidade de usuario de windows
<HotBit> infelizmente sim!
<HotBit> leva tempo para se converte cerca de 15 anos....
<HotBit> no sai da noite para o dia, eh so com tempo
<HotBit> eh como um vicio entende
<HotBit> eh um por dia
<paladinn> então começa direito e certo, sim, vc vai ter que digitar 100 linhas, vai dar erro, e vc vai ter que digitar denovo umas 10x
<paladinn> vai ter q compilar kernel, aprender a atualizar o sistema
<paladinn> cara, vc tem que pegar o basico, descompacta e atualizar pacote
<paladinn> vc nao vai sair do lugar enquanto não aprender isso... é uma dica véio
<paladinn> pega esse programa q vc ker atualizar
<paladinn> entra no site dele
<paladinn> procura la Documentation
<paladinn> eu ajudo vc a traduzir se estiver em ingles
<paladinn> vc tem q ler e aprender
<HotBit> paladinn, mas veja, s o programa exibe a info, se ele tem uma interfaca, suponho que tenha algo simples... com o tempo ai eu aprendo manualmente... mas no momento quero algo mais facil...
<paladinn> cara
<paladinn> esquece interface
<HotBit> ok,ok,ok
<paladinn> interface no linux é só uma mascara cara... só um pano
<HotBit> paladinn, ok, vou no site ver o que temos la
<paladinn> o que realmente conta, é o codigo rodando por tras
<HotBit> paladinn, a minha versao é 11.04 , he o Natty?
<paladinn> o q vc fez pra aparecer isso rs... vc 1° tem q saber o q fez, pra falar entende... pra ter uma ajuda q vc mesmo entenda saca
<paladinn> e nao saia colando comando dando enter e rezando pra dar certo
<HotBit> intendonaum
<HotBit> fiz o que esta no site, nao funfou
<HotBit> e agora
<HotBit> continua como estava, desatualizado
<paladinn> me passa o site
<HotBit> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<HotBit> ja rodei 2 vezes os  3 comandos e nao funfou
<HotBit> versao minha: 3.8.8
<HotBit> versao nova: 3.8.12
<paladinn> cola ai o comando e o q retornou
<HotBit> instalou tudo ok
<HotBit> so que nao atualizou
<paladinn> fecha o programa abre denovo e ve a versao
<HotBit> ja fiz, vou por uma copia da tela
<paladinn> a sua versao nao atualizou ?
<HotBit> http://i.imgur.com/dbNOJ.png
<HotBit> nao
<HotBit> instalou e continua old
<paladinn> hehe
<HotBit> playonlinux já é a versão mais nova.
<HotBit> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<HotBit> mas nao atualiza
<HotBit> too bad, hehehe
<HotBit> site ou repositorio pode estar old?
<HotBit> illuminarch, mano illuminarch  bon dia
<illuminarch> HotBit Bom diaaaa
<paladinn> eu não sei tb, estou lendo a documentação
<paladinn> bem fraca tb essa documentação, pq nao usa o wine de vez ?
<HotBit> paladinn, tem algumas coias que nao work com wine, talvez eu creio, esse seja mais facil
<HotBit> paladinn, entenda, migrar leva tempo...
<paladinn> rs eu nao sou fão de linux não cara, não uso a anos... tb nao uso windows a décadas
<paladinn> acho puta hipocrisia usar windows pra desenvolver pra linux
<HotBit> paladinn,  http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.8.12/PlayOnLinux_3.8.12.deb
<HotBit> paladinn, tem como usar isso ?
<paladinn> nao sei...
<HotBit> illuminarch, leia msg no serv
<HotBit> paladinn, entao alguma coisa que possa ajudar-me ?
<paladinn> wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<paladinn> sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_natty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<paladinn> sudo apt-get update
<paladinn> vc rodou esses comandos ?
<paladinn> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<HotBit> sim
<HotBit> os tres que estao na lista
<HotBit> todos terminaram sem erros
<HotBit> mas o prg continua dizendo que nao esta atualizado, e realmente nao esta
<paladinn> entao vc ta abrindo o antigo ainda
<HotBit> sera?
<HotBit> mas
<HotBit> nao tem nenhum outro atalho por aki
<paladinn> nossa cara poem um dual boot e roda seus joguinhos no windows, com suporte directx e tal... opengl 3d
<paladinn> vc ta perdendo tempo com isso rs
<HotBit> paladinn, que, vc ja ta desanimado:?
<paladinn> desanimo é ver meu jogo rodando no linux
<HotBit> paladinn, isso de dual boot eu ja tenho, e nao eh so para jogos
<HotBit> paladinn, e mais para outras finalidades...
<HotBit> paladinn, jogos eu jogo eh no WinMesmo
<HotBit> paladinn, so queria testar esse emulador (se pode charmar assim)
<HotBit> paladinn, com ums aplicativos que nao tem no Ubuntu, ou que do Windows sao melhores
<HotBit> paladinn, deixa, ja postei msg no forum do site, depois eu vejo isso
<paladinn> ^^
<HotBit> paladinn, valeu. Grato D+
<paladinn> HotBit: não tem muito o q fazer cara
<HotBit> paladinn, entendi, eu so agradeci, nao tou bravo nem nada... eu sei como eh, grado, quer dizer obrigado vou D+, desculpe mas nao sou bom em me expressar as vezes...
<HotBit> paladinn, so para piorar digito muito rapido acba saindo tudo errado notou?
<paladinn> no problem
<paladinn> mas a documentação é mto ruim desse playonlinux
<paladinn> é um wine q vc monta script pra rodar seus joguinhos
<HotBit> paladinn, notei
<HotBit> paladinn, pensei so para rodar um treco do Win, nao jogos
<HotBit> paladinn, eu programo em VB NET, se q vcs do linux nao gostam, mas queria tentar emular isso no linux
<paladinn> filme porno
<HotBit> paladinn, ?
<HotBit> paladinn, nao , film nao
<paladinn> é nada cara, não sou do linux celoko... nem incentivo
<paladinn> mas vc emula vs2010 no wine sussa cara
<paladinn> eu programo em .net tb
<HotBit> paladinn, serio?
<HotBit> paladinn, intao temos algo que gostamos em comum?
<paladinn> s
<paladinn> sinceramente não é algo q eu goste rs mas da mto dinheiro cara
<paladinn> www.apinfo.com
<paladinn> é só .net =)
<HotBit> paladinn, depois vc me ensina a usar ACCESS? ja tentei various tutorials e nao consegui
<HotBit> paladinn, Banco de Dados em Access com VBNET
<paladinn> access nao
<HotBit> hsn124578
<evandro> bom dia pessoal
<paladinn> .net com access
<paladinn> nao
<evandro> preciso de ajuda com um arquivo texto
<evandro> tenho uma lista com nome, endereço e telefone de diversas pessoas, porém cada campo numa linha, pula uma linha e vem o registro de outra pessoa - como organizar os dados de cada pessoa em apenas uma linha?
<paladinn> evandro
<evandro> pensei em usar sed, awk ou cut, mas não sei por onde começar
<evandro> paladinn, sim
<paladinn> evandro vc sabe alguma das 3 por acaso
<evandro> paladinn, já usei sed e awk
<evandro> paladinn, o awk é bom com colunas, assim como o cut, porém todas as informações estão em praticamente uma coluna
<evandro> o arquivo está com o seguinte layout
<evandro> evandro azevedo
<evandro> rua das casas 123
<evandro> 47 9900-0000
<paladinn> ja fiz mta engenharia reversa =) rsssss
<paladinn> ah cara vc consegue com uma pesquisa no tio google
<paladinn> hj em dia eu faria em php
<paladinn> com regex
<evandro> se tivesse um rótulo em cada linha como Nome: Endereço: - era bem mais fácil
<paladinn> mas tem o final do ponteiro da linha
<paladinn> o ponteiro percorre a linha
<paladinn> e dps tem o \t \n
<evandro> também pensei em regex, mas o único padrão é o telefone, o resto não tem padrão
<paladinn> nossa termino de compila meu gimp *.*
<paladinn> o macete ta no \t ou \n
<paladinn> q e o final da linha
<paladinn> ^
<paladinn> ^^
<evandro> acho que o problema é o final do registro, como saber onde começa e onde termina cada registro
<evandro> paladinn, pode pensar um minuto comigo? veja se meu raciocínio está correto?
<evandro> cada cadastro termina com o numero do telefone, usando uma regex posso inserir um caracter no final destas linhas
<HotBit> usando UTF-8, nao resolve problemas de acentuação em paginas de WEB
<evandro> nas demais posso inserir virgula, por exemplo
<HotBit> ..."ultinacional chilena l�der em Servi�os de Consultoria e Integra��o de "...
<ubottu-br> HotBit: Error: No closing quotation
<evandro> depois posso colocar tudo numa linha e usar o carcter após o telefone como quebra de linha?
<evandro> paladinn, acha que pode dar certo?
<paladinn> faz em 1 registro isso
<paladinn> se volta como vc deseja
<paladinn> é tentativa e erro isso, ate dar certo
<paladinn> ficar pensando vc nao vai chegar a lugar algum
<paladinn> tem q tentar
<evandro> é que me ocorreu quando falei para vc que o único padrão era o telefone, aí percebi que ele era o final do registro, antes disso não tinha idéia de como começar
<evandro> valeu pela troca de idéias
<paladinn> com certeza cara, é sempre bom explainar os problemas para resolvelos
<paladinn> é o minino de um programador rs
<paladinn> vc sabe qual é o sinonimo de complexo ?
<evandro> paladinn, agora vc me pegou, sinônimo de complexo? não sei
<paladinn> hehe pois é tenta descobrir um dia... vc vai ter uma surpresa...
<paladinn> muda alguns paradigmas da nossa visao de problemas
<paladinn> fiz mta engenharia reversa de tabela de excel e bd... é complicado mesmo cara...
<paladinn> te entregam um txt de 100mb e fala se vira quero nome, end, tudo em coluna
<paladinn> auehae
<evandro> putz
<evandro> imaginar que alguém faz um cadastro num arquivo de word!
<paladinn> é coisa antiga cara
<paladinn> mtas empresas compram as outras, e querem "minerar" os dados
<paladinn> é mais comum do q parece
<paladinn> trabalhei pra uma empresa q faz isso um tempo
<paladinn> o cara pega bd tudo de outras empresas e converte
<paladinn> hehehe
<evandro> depois quando vc defende um software livre ou fala de linux eles acham que vc é louco
<paladinn> $$$$$$ fala + alto sempre
<evandro> não fazem idéia dos benefícios e da capacidade de um shell script por exemplo
<paladinn> de ao Windows, o que é do Windows...
<marcelomauro> alguém aí tem uma dica de tutorial de como instalar um sistema em um hdexterno? Consigo rodar o processo de instalação mas no final o grub não instala e aí não dá pra dar boot no sistema (aparece mensagens de erro ao escolher a media usb)
<HotBit> semeion, HotBit uns Bit atras de semeion , quase lá, ate amanha, HotBit passara semeion ....!!!! :))))
<HotBit> como sei a versao do kernel
<nictuku> HotBit, digita uname -r na linha de comando
<HotBit> nictuku, ? -r ?
<HotBit> nictuku, ata
<HotBit> nictuku, pode instalar o 3.0 ? ou ainda eh cedo?
<nictuku> pode, é um release estável como todos os outros.
<HotBit> nictuku, me passa a linha de cmd?
<nictuku> do que?
<HotBit> para instalar
<italoxp> Tem PPA pro Linux 3.0?
<nictuku> ah, nao sei cara. nao uso ubuntu ;-). Mas você tem que estar usando o ubuntu de desenvolvimento, imagino
<HotBit> 2.6.38-10-generic-pae
<italoxp> Baixa o kernel do site
<italoxp> Instala o build-essentials (pacote)
<italoxp> Descompacta o arquivo do kernel
<italoxp> E segue algum tutorial aí de compilação de kernel
<HotBit> italoxp, nao tem uma linha(a) no teminal
<italoxp> Tem aos montes
<italoxp> HotBit, certeza?
<italoxp> Tu quer baixar de PPA ou direto do kernel.org?
<HotBit> illuminarch, sobre o q:? 2.6.38-10-generic-pae
<HotBit> italoxp, nao sei
<italoxp> HotBit, esse é o kernel que você usa, nada a ver com o que vai instalar
<italoxp> HotBit, não sei se tem PPA pra baixar o 3.0, vou procurar pra ti
<HotBit> italoxp, o q que dizer PPA ?
<italoxp> Repositório da comunidade
<italoxp> Repositórios alternativos hospedados no launchpad
<HotBit> illuminarch, o Kernel 3.0 eh melhor , nao iria mudar algo
<HotBit> italoxp, nao melhorar alguma coisas:?
<HotBit> illuminarch, ops
<italoxp> HotBit, não tem muita diferença do Kernel 2.6.38 pro 3.0
<italoxp> Mudaram o major version por causa do aniversário do Linux
<italoxp> Só por isso
<HotBit> italoxp, ixe! 3.0 para 2.6
<HotBit> italoxp, auh
<italoxp> É tanto que no Fedora eles não adotaram a numeração nova
<HotBit> italoxp, mas...
<italoxp> Eles colocaram o 3.0 nos repositórios como 2.6.40
<HotBit> italoxp, na vale a penas?
<italoxp> E deu problema aqui com ACPI esse kernel =/
<HotBit> italoxp, certo
<HotBit> italoxp, fica como esta, so que fiquei intrigado com as novidades
<HotBit> CPI tem a ver com gerenciamento de nergia nao?
<HotBit> ops, ACPI tem a ver com gerenciamento de nergia nao?
<italoxp> Nada demais as novidades
<italoxp> ACPI é sim
<italoxp> Mas no caso do meu notebook
<italoxp> Ela que gerencia as teclas multimídia
<italoxp> Com ACPI off, elas não funcionam.
<HotBit> ACPI com bug pode ate deslivar o PC
<italoxp> Sim, sim
<italoxp> Eu uso ACPI=off com instaladores porque meu note tem um problema com isso
<HotBit> italoxp, lol
<italoxp> Com ACPI ligada nem o SO nem a BIOS controlam a fan do processador
<italoxp> E ACPI=off não tem as teclas multimídia nem indicador de bateria
<HotBit> italoxp, fazem 2.6.40 parecer que 3.0
<italoxp> Mas tem outra opção (acpi.nopower_check=1) que funciona de boa.
<HotBit> italoxp, so para parcer que mDOUUUU
<italoxp> Cara, Fedora 2.6.40 = Kernel.org 3.0
<HotBit> italoxp, popagenda
<italoxp> Eles adotaram isso porque tem algumas apps que quebram com a numeração nova
<HotBit> italoxp, dirgo propaganda?
<italoxp> Não, só pra comemorar o aniversário do Linux mesmo
<italoxp> 20 anos
<HotBit> italoxp, eu acidentalmente deleti a pasta TMP/
<marcelomauro> alguém aí pode me dar umas dicas de como instalar o sistema em um hd externo? Tentei seguir o que se diz aqui http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalacao-do-Fedora-15-no-HD-externo, segui o mesmo itinerário, mas quando vou reiniciar ele não enxerga o boot e dá erro.
<HotBit> italoxp, agora tudo ta ficando mais pesado
<marcelomauro> sei que o artigo não é do ubuntu, mas... creio que o processo seja pareceido
<HotBit> marcelomauro, talvez nao tenha de configurar a BOIS, para dar o boot prioridade para USB ?
<marcelomauro> já está configurado
<HotBit> marcelomauro, ok, nao posso mais ajudar
<italoxp> marcelomauro, tem um vídeo no youtube ensinando como instalar o ubuntu em usb
<marcelomauro> entro tb pelo f12 para selecionar a midia e dái quando seleciono o hd ele dá erro da mesma forma
<italoxp> Talvez funcione pra você
<italoxp> marcelomauro, tenta executar o syslinux de novo
<marcelomauro> só uma pergunta, a instalação procede da mesma forma que no hd principal?
<marcelomauro> fiz isso mas no final o grub não consegue ser instalado
<marcelomauro> no hd externo
<marcelomauro> vou procurar lá no youtube
<italoxp> marcelomauro, é porque você não instala o grub lá
<italoxp> Você instala o syslinux
<italoxp> Você pula a parte de instalar o bootloader
<italoxp> E instala o syslinux manualmente depois
<italoxp> Eu tinha o link do tutorial
<italoxp> É um tutorial de 11 minutos do Cesar Augustus
<marcelomauro> então, tentei pular a parte de instalação do grub (até porque não quero um gerenciador de boot) mas dái ele já pula automaticamente para reiniciar o sistema
<HotBit> italoxp, acerca da exclusao de TMP/   afetou algo no sistema, que prejudicou o desempendo
<HotBit> semeion, consegui: colei o file: 'StudioEN.plg' na desktop funfou!
<semeion> blz
<HotBit> semeion, +1 pro HotBit, eheheh
<HotBit> semeion, vc usa xchat?
<semeion> nao
<semeion> weechat
<HotBit> semeion, so queria colocar data/hora nas linhas que aparecem
<HotBit> semeion, mas nao achei onde.
<semeion> tb nao sei
<HotBit> Pergunto: Posso fazer backups de arquivos da NTFS, em DVD, pelo Lunux? Depois posso recuperar pelo Win7?
<FernandoBasso> Por que isso?
<FernandoBasso> Salva pelo win7.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, para nao ter de sair do Ubuntu
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, quero saber se pode fazer
<FernandoBasso> Não entendo. Salvar pelo linux, (para não sair do ubuntu), e depois entrar no windows pra 'recuperar'.
<FernandoBasso> Não vai sair do ubuntu então depois pra 'recuperar' pelo w7?
<FernandoBasso> Well, independete disso, pode salvar pelo ubuntu sim.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, agora nao, seria um Backup, caso eu preciso , eu poderia ler pelo Win7, porque depois de copiar vou deletar o original do HD
<FernandoBasso> Okay. Vai firme que dá sim.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, certo
<FernandoBasso> Mas esta afirmação está sobre a General Public License. Now warranties. Use it at your own risk.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, mas nao tem que mudar nada, tipo de sistema? UDF ?
<FernandoBasso> Que arquivos são esses?
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, Diversos
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, Diversos, tipos
<FernandoBasso> Salva como dados normal.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, no Braseiro normal?
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, grato.
<FernandoBasso> Embora o brasero já me fez estragar muitos cds e dvds.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, Serio?
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, vc nao usa este, usa kual
<FernandoBasso> Não foi possível finalizar a gravação 'por causa de um erro *desconhecido*.'.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, Putz! eita mundo
<FernandoBasso> Uso este mas fico torcendo pra que dê certo. Ainda prefiro o k3b.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, nao posso usar k3b, ja usei dai muito problema
<FernandoBasso> Então vai no brasero.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, compatibilidades acho.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, to queimando um ISO, depois vou testar
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, nunca usei o braseiro, e nem outro para fazer backup no Ubuntu
<FernandoBasso> O win7 grava pra cd/dvd por si próprio, e tem um conversor pra dvd muito legal.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, N Win7 eu uso o imgburn, eh otimo
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, e eh gratuito
<FernandoBasso> Eu gostava muito do cdburnerxp.
<FernandoBasso> Nunca estraguei um cd com ele.
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, so tenho muita dor de cabeça quando tento copiar DVD encrytptado, tanto no Win7, como no Ubuntu...
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, cdburnerxp, nunca vi
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, copia DVD Encrytpted?
<HotBit> FernandoBasso, vou esperimentar, valeu a dica
<FernandoBasso> Pra dvd encrypted use o dvdshrink.
<FernandoBasso> (windows only)
<evandro> paladinn, ainda está por aí?
<evandro> paladinn, consegui resolver tudo com sed, obrigado pela troca de idéias
<HotBit> axo que tenho um viurs.... rs
<badboy__> boas
<HotBit> badboy__, boa
<badboy__> ola Hotbit
<badboy__> ;)
<badboy__> vou tentar instalar o 10.04
<badboy__> ;)
<badboy__> HotBit sabes se da pra ficar com o 3 OS windows vista ,ubuntu 11'04 e o 10.04?
<HotBit> com 2, Win e Ubuntu, Instale o Ubuntu primeirio, depois o Win, ja com duas versoes de Ubuntu, nunca fiz, dete ter como, em partiçoes diferentes, claro...
<al4nc4ds> creio que seja possivel
<badboy__> vou tentar
<badboy__> te ja
<badboy__> ;)
<al4nc4ds> HotBit particione primaria ntfs ze luis XP --- extendida logica 10.04 ext4 grub legacy - 11.04 ext4 grub2
<HotBit> al4nc4ds, nao sei disso!
<HotBit> al4nc4ds, sbore que esa dizendo
<al4nc4ds> =) sim ja fiz aki isso
<HotBit> al4nc4ds, qual era o assunto
<al4nc4ds> 12:14 badboy__ • HotBit sabes se da pra ficar com o 3 OS windows vista ,ubuntu 11'04 e o 10.04?
<HotBit> ah, al4nc4ds entao a msg devia ser para o badboy
<HotBit> al4nc4ds, ele perguntou se dava
<al4nc4ds> HotBit pdcre selecionei os dois aqui e ele saiu
<HotBit> al4nc4ds, ok, sem grilo
<al4nc4ds> ("
<al4nc4ds> HotBit usa minicom?
<marcelomauro> Preciso de ajuda para instalar sistema num pendriver. Já tentei desligar todos os hds deixando somente o pendrive. Toda a instalação roda sem problemas mas no final o grub não consegue ser instalado e o sistema não consegue bootar. Se alguém tiver uma dica de tutorial ou puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<tatobrasil> Galera bom dia.. entrei ontem aqui pra tentar solucionar meu problema com meu ubuntu.. é que eu atualizei para a versão 11.10 e agora ele não inicia mais!! E esta dando algumas mensagem e não sai mais delas. A seguinte mensagem aparece "cheking batterry state"
<tatobrasil> e outra tambem que é *Documetation:https://help.ubuntu.com/
<tatobrasil> tato@tatodesktop:~$
<tatobrasil> alguém tem alguma solução para essa burrice que eu fiz??? rsr
<tatobrasil> Alguém??
<FernandoBasso> Entrar com o live cd, fazer um chroot, e tentar atualizar pra ver se corrige o problema.
<Maninho> *live* fez me alembrar o #portalsempreupdate 100% live
<FernandoBasso> libreoffice ainda não me cai bem no ouvido. :/
<Maninho> tem tecnicas japonesas que faz uma geral na sua orelha tira toda a cera, provavelmente ira cair bem depois de uma limpeza
<FernandoBasso> I don't think so.
<Maninho> =P
<HotBit> tatobrasil,  /join #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> tatobrasil,  /join #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> tatobrasil,  /join #portalsempreupdate
<xispirito> cara, o 11.10 usa upstart, usa sysv style (init.d), usa bsd...? como funciona? acredito que seja este o problema do tatobrasil
<xispirito> mas como a cada versão muda, provavelmente estou desatualizado
<Maninho> recomenda expressamente para o xispirito http://comunidade.bemsimples.com/saude/w/saude/Como-limpar-as-orelhas.aspx
<xispirito> 0.0
 * Maninho #fail nick errado
<Maninho> Andre_Gondim: faz algum tempo que reparei que existe em seu portal uma palavra errada essa palavra esta tirando meu sono toda vez que tento dormir, ubunu="ubuntu" corrija
<Maninho> não aguento mais olhar para alguém e alembrar do ubunu
<HotBit> Maninho, nossa 'ubunu' foda! tira o sono
<Maninho> so nao pergunte a url porque removi do banco de dados
<jose> pessoal to usando o gnome-user-share para compartilhar pastas numa rede mas quando tento acessar uma pasta com o ubuntu 11.4 dá uma mensagem de erro no DBus
<Maninho> Quando você insere no Window, um cd do Ubunu Hardy Heron Alpha 5, aparece a tela abaixo: Há três opções: Reinicia e mostra o LiveCD Instala o Ubuntu dentro ...
<Maninho> jose: conheço o samba e vc?
<jose> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Maninho> aqui http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/wubi-wubi-urraaaaa/
<HotBit> Maninho, tem como localisar alguem sem saber onde (canal) ele esta, pelo chat?
<paladinn> localisar
<Maninho> sim, mas não é seguro
<Maninho> saber se esta ou não
<Maninho> a freenode por padrao desativa
<Maninho> resta vc puxar pelos log gerado pelos bots
<HotBit> paladinn, localisar no menus? ne?
<Maninho> não localiza pessoas
<Maninho> apenas o canal que seria o mesmo de /list
<Maninho> na freenode é desativado
<Maninho> seria /whois nick-da-pessoa
<HotBit> mas se eu nao sei onde ou se o kara esta ligado?
<Maninho> pelo whois nick-dapessoa
<HotBit> suponhas, Maninho , esta nun cana chamado XouAxi, como ae eu vou saber...?
<HotBit> ops, suponhas, Maninho , está nun canal chamado XouAxi, como ae eu vou saber...?
<Maninho> seria algo assim {[HotBit] #ubuntu-br #soudobrasil #antiwindows #linux-estudante}
<HotBit> ?
<Maninho> seria pelo whois
<HotBit> digo, /whois?
<Maninho> nas outras redes
<Maninho> pela freenode so localizando pelo logs
<Maninho> ou convencendo um staff a lhe falar
<Maninho>  sim /whois nick
<Maninho> vai retornar os canais onde esteja por exemplo
<HotBit> conevencendo um staff ?
<Maninho> {[HotBit] #ubuntu-br #soudobrasil #antiwindows #linux-estudante}
<Maninho> claro que na freenode os canais sao desativado para isto e as pessoas nao ativam
<Maninho> acha ser segurança desativar lol
<HotBit> legal: * [Maninho] #ubuntu-br #portalsempreupdate
<Maninho> HotBit: sim, tem umas staffs gostosas na freenode
 * Maninho tenso
<Maninho> HotBit: sim seria semelhante
<HotBit> Maninho, eu bebo e vc fica vendo estralas em pela 14:00
 * Maninho ={
<HotBit> Maninho, esplica isso melhor de Staff
<Maninho> auhauhuahauhau nem cara falei d+ já
<HotBit> kkkk, to tonto me perdoa
<Maninho> kkkkk
<HotBit> pelo howis ja ta ok, te axei
<HotBit> pelo whoiss ja ta ok, te axei
<Maninho> mas se eu não estiver nos canais que vc esteja não retorna
<HotBit> eh
<HotBit> e se nao tiver logado, também nao
<Maninho> tente assim /whois LoRez
<HotBit> entao e o staff?
<Maninho> se na freenode todos ativassem, logado ou nao localizaria igual pelo nick
<xispirito> staff gostosoa é, onde?
<HotBit> kkk
<HotBit> staff!!afh!!
<Maninho> xispirito: po gostosa sim usei oculos para ver as fotinhas
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
 * Maninho feliz aniversario ubuntu
<badboy__> voltei
<badboy__> HotBit consegui instalar o 10.04 juntamente com o 11.04 e o vista em particoes diferentes claro
<badboy__> ;)
<badboy__> Audio e Vga tudo direitinho ;)
<badboy__> tou maravilhado :P
<HotBit> badboy__, bacana, joia, cria um arquivo bem detalhado em txt e espaalha por ai
<badboy__> ?
<HotBit> cria um tutorial
<HotBit> para outros saberem como vc fez
<badboy__> HotBit eu usei o wiki
<HotBit> em detalhes, manda para nos no sempreupdate a gete publica seu feito
<HotBit> badboy__, vc so usou , pode relatar sua esperiencia
<tatobrasil> #portalsempreupdate
<badboy__> HotBit desculpa ligaçao caiu
<HotBit> badboy__, normal
<badboy__> eu tava a dizer a unica diferencia ta no arranque do pc com o 11.04 aparecia um menu na escolha do sistema diferente com graficos mais agradaveis e agora aparece a escolha mas ta sem graça sem graficos
<badboy__> mas depois do arranque ta igual
<badboy__> o ambiente de trabalho ta mais bonito o 11.04 do que o 10.04
<HotBit> badboy__, entao vc fez por um tutorial, o segui os seus conhecimentos?
<moskvat> salve galera
<badboy__> ola moskvat
<HotBit> moskvat, boa
<moskvat> façam parte do doode.com.br voltado para software linux ehehe
<badboy__> nao eu somente segui os passos que o sistema me foi dando
<moskvat> * software linux foa boa
<badboy__> nao formatei nada nem desmanchei partiçoes
<moskvat> software livre!!!
<HotBit> badboy__, eu tava dizendo, que, vc podia criar um tutorial sobre o que vc fez...
<badboy__> ta um detalhe aqui que me deixa preocupado a minha driver de disco externa aqui no 10.04 nao aparece os meus ficheiros e no 11.04 ja aparece tudo direitinho
<HotBit> nao sei porque ter duas vs de Ubuntu juntas?
<badboy__> porque o efeitos graficos no 11.04 no meu pc nao funcionavam e no 10.04 ja estao a funcionar
<HotBit> bom
<badboy__> e eu nao quis tirar o 11.04 porque quero conhecer melhor ele
<badboy__> mas ta bonitinho
<badboy__> ;)
 * HotBit is away: [AFK]
<badboy__> quanto ao tutorial eu vou tentar fazer ele e te digo depois qualquer coisa ok
<moskvat> vamos ajudar a canocical a reconhecer o doode.com.br ;-)
<moskvat> *canonical
<HotBit> badboy__, ok, se ficar legal coloco no site, com sua autoria!ok?
<badboy__> ;) sim
<HotBit> badboy__, fica la para outros usuários verem, e quem tiver dificuldades, ou for iniciante pode tirar proveito
<HotBit> barna, are you here?
<badboy__> HotBit sabes como se faz o resgisto aqui no irc
<badboy__> no canal ubuntu-br
<HotBit> badboy__, saber eu ate sei, mas nao me lembro exato como fui q fiz...
<HotBit> badboy__, tenta obter ajuda no canal freenode
<HotBit> badboy__, /MSG RegServ SeuEmail SuaSenhaAqui
<HotBit> badboy__, algo asim
<HotBit> badboy__, la no canal vc vai saber melhor
<cck4> badboy__:  /msg NickServ REGISTER sua-senha seu_endereco_de_email@exemplo.com
<cck4> entao entra no  #freenode e pede um cloak.
<badboy__> cck4 obrigado
<cck4> badboy__:  disponha.
<cck4> :)
 * Maninho como ser otimo ter liberdade para utilizar emerald
<paladinn> ahn
<paladinn> pokemon emerald ?
<renanpantoja> Amigos não reconhece acentuação no modo texto alguem ai pode me ajudar...?
<renanpantoja> fica assim: �rea de Trabalho  Documentos  Downloads  Imagens  ircd  Música  Modelos  Público  Vídeos
<badboy__> pessoal alguem conhece o jdownloader ?
<HotBit> barna, ae boas
<HotBit> badboy__, vc se consegue com o barna
<HotBit> badboy__, T+
<HotBit> badboy__, achei um wget
<HotBit> badboy__,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<HotBit> badboy__,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<HotBit> badboy__,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<renanpantoja> badboy__: http://softwarelivre.org/titao/blog/instalando-jdownloader-no-ubuntu
<cck4> boa tarde a todos e a todas. :)
<peregrinator_six> cck4, boa. :)
<HotBit> badboy__, nesse link tem um monte deles
<cck4> uma pequena questão:
<cck4> Usando ubuntu 11.04 no Virtualbox:   Com o guest additions 4.0.8 a resolução de 1920x1010x24  funcionavam normalmente nos tty. Após eu atualizar para guest additions 4.1.0 os tty ficaram com tela preta ou com resolucao de 480x320x8.
<cck4> Usando vbetool vbemode set 865 (modo vinculado a resolução de 1920x1010x24) resolve a questão. porém chaveado para o tty7 e então de volta para o tty[1 ... 6] volta para  a tela preta ou  para a resolução de 480x320x8 (dependendo do estado anterior do tty)
<cck4> alguém tem alguma solução para a questão?
<adorilson> Andre_Gondim: boa tarde
<HotBit> Andre_Gondim, boa
<Andre_Gondim> boa tarde
<HotBit> como eu instalado o Gambas
<adorilson> Andre_Gondim: tava querendo uns cds do Ubuntu pra distribuir com meus alunos
<adorilson> como faz ?
<Maninho> baixa a iso e grave varias copias =]
<adorilson> Maninho: iso ? o que é isso?
<Maninho> iso copia exata de um cd
<Maninho> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Maninho> pode usar k3b braseiro ou qualquer gravador que você goste
<adorilson> Maninho: legal. o bom é q qd gravar já sai com a capinha, né?
<Maninho> capinha so se estiver uma impressora com este recurso
<Maninho> se nao me engano ja erra nao distribui mais cds free
<Maninho> então amigo já erra ou faz copia igual pirataria ou chupa dedo
<HotBit> Maninho, desde quando?
<Maninho> faz um tempo que li sobre isto
<HotBit> Maninho, desde que versao nao distribui
<Maninho> voce disse desde quando
<Maninho> =P
<HotBit> Maninho, so to perguntando porque eu tenho CD original do Ubuntu 9.04
<Maninho> se não engano parou no 11.04
<adorilson> Maninho: pirataria? mas isso é crime
<badboy__> HotBit eu tambem tenho
<HotBit> Maninho, eu nao sei de onde veio, mas veio, com capa bonita e tudo de gratis
<adorilson> e se a policia federal vier atras de mim?
<Maninho> *;;;;faz copia igual;;;;*
<HotBit> Maninho, eu lembro que pedi no site da conical eu axho
<Maninho> qual versao? HotBit
<HotBit> kkkkk
<badboy__> eu pedi no site da ubuntu eles mandaram pra casa 2 cd's
<HotBit> vs 9.04
<HotBit> o meu veu num peido
<Maninho> tenso HotBit 11.04
<HotBit> pedio e uma semana tava aki
<HotBit> sie
<HotBit> so to fazendo refs
<HotBit> mas o .ISO do 11.04 deve ser identico, ok?
<HotBit> sendo assim
 * Maninho tenso
<Maninho> rapa coloca no google e veja
<Maninho> ja que nao acredita
 * Maninho tenso
<Maninho> voces queriam receber cdzinho gratis ate quando
<Maninho> acha saco para dar cds free para um porre de pessoas
<Maninho> Buy Ubuntu on CD
<Maninho> If you have trouble downloading large files, buying a CD might be the best option for you.
 * Maninho =]
<badboy__> é pararece que agora so fazendo o download ou comprando o dvd! :P
<badboy__> Maninho tem razão sim
<cck4> gostaria de saber como marter a resolução obtida com "vbetool vbemode set 865"  no tty2.
<c4ds> badboy__ conseguiu fazer o triple booting?
<omelete> cck4,  #vbox
<Maninho> oh cabeça de pexe demoram para entender
 * Maninho tenso
<cck4> omelete: grato. :-)
<HotBit> boa
<badboy__> c4ds sim consegui
<badboy__> ;)
<badboy__> opa
<c4ds> badboy__ fez em que ordem?
<badboy__> ta 10.04 , 11.04. e o vista
<badboy__> vou tentar tirar uma foto pra voce ver
<HotBit> #android
<HotBit> http://i.imgur.com/IJHav.jpg
<jxajroad>  Alo...boa tarde a todos! Alguém sabe me dizer porque o Ubuntu 10.04 costuma dar umas travas sem mais nem menos? Se tem alguma razão especial?
<HotBit> CDUbuntu Original:http://i.imgur.com/IJHav.jpg
<Maninho> acho que vou gravar uns cds semelhante aos original e vender para ubuntinos lol
<HotBit> lo
<HotBit> Maninho, aproveita a capinda dae:  http://imgur.com/IJHav
<jxajroad> ops...desculpem...o Ubuntu 10,04 costuma dar umas _travadas_ sem mais nem menos....o que causa isso geralmente?
<Maninho> HotBit: tenho coleçao de distro =P
<HotBit> Maninho, ajuda ade o jxajroad , vc eh o crack
 * Maninho não tenho virus não rapa 100% sem virus
<HotBit> :[
<Maninho> jxajroad: varia o motivo, vou comer pexe mas esta cru, porque ficou cru porque o cuzinheiro fez zica
<Maninho> seja mais claro
<HotBit> jxajroad, detahles
<HotBit> jxajroad, detalhe seu problema, onde, porque, depois do que....
 * Maninho tempo espirado
<rodman> jxajroad, rode o livecd e depois a opção teste de memoria ou memtest
<HotBit> lol
<rodman> as vezes é memoria
<Maninho> HotBit: tempo expirou
<Maninho> nem sempre é memoria
<Maninho> quase sempre não é
<Maninho> mas tempo expirou
<HotBit> Maninho, ok
<HotBit> Maninho, como vc disse, o peixa ta kru
<Maninho> e vai ficar =]
<HotBit> Maninho, vai kome kru?
<Maninho> eu adoro carnes cru
<HotBit> Maninho, vai ver travou denovo, ou seja , o peixe pulou fora da agua denovo
<HotBit> Maninho, parece mesmo ser memoria...
<Maninho> porque memoria?
<HotBit> Maninho, travar assim do nada... pode tambem, nao sei, ser HD...
<Maninho> vc nao sabe o motivo de travar
<Maninho> compiz hd placa mae processador flash zica no sistema
<Maninho> e varias outras coisas
<Maninho> na vida nao existe so memoria
<HotBit> heheh
<Maninho> ate a fonte pode ser a culpada
<Maninho> ou o cabo flate IDE/SATA
<HotBit> Maninho, mas se trava do nada, algo no hardware pode ser o mais provavel,,,
<Maninho> sim e não
<HotBit> FONTE!?
<Maninho> o sistema tambem pode fazer
 * Maninho tenso
<Maninho> HotBit sim parece tolice não?
<Maninho> uma fonte ferrada pode fazer
<HotBit> Maninho, nao,imagina...
<Maninho> mas cha pra la
<HotBit> Maninho, yes
<Maninho> se tivesse travado o nick ja tinha caido por ping time out
<Maninho> como não caiu nao travou
<Maninho> ou saiu para dar uma na esquina
<Maninho> ou esta de zueira
<Maninho> voltinha na esquina nao leve a mal
<HotBit> enfim, travou, ou nao?
<jxajroad> opa rodman! eu tava tentando ajudar o PauloRFP aqui em off
<Maninho> provavelmente nao
<jxajroad> memtest...
<rodman> humm
<Maninho> HotBit: =]
<Maninho> HotBit: viu
<rodman> rapz no meu caso quase sempre É memoria
<jxajroad> só que tem um pequeno probleminha...instalei o linux pela net, sabe? só tenho o CD do 9.04 eu acho.
<jxajroad> Memoria, né? Eu to desconfiado disso mesmo tb.
<rodman> dificilmente um sistema como linux trava se nao for "algum " componente de hardware
 * Maninho tenso
<rodman> saindo aki assisti o jogo
<Maninho> lol
<HotBit> afh!
<Maninho> essa foi a maior piada do mundo
<HotBit> pode ser ate o browser...
<Maninho> hahahahahaha
<jxajroad> Este pc não é lá grande coisa mas desde que comprei e vcs me ajudaram a instalar o Ubuntu ele rodou maravilha...só ultimamente é que vem dando esses paus...trava assim do nada.
<Maninho> antes de falar
<Maninho> É MEMORIAAAA
<jxajroad> componete de hardware? bem.....o que poderia ser?
<Maninho> precisa saber as configuração completa do hardware
<rodman> cara não tow aki pra discutir contigo nao
<rodman> to pra ajudar o cara
<jxajroad> ah tá Maninho....tb acredito
<Maninho> depois os softwares que estao instalado
<HotBit> jxajroad, tenta fazer um teste de memoria, um scandisk, se nada der resultado, seinao
<Maninho> para depois dizer É MEMORIA
<rodman> so disse pra ele fazer uma tentativa nao afirmei é memoria
<rodman> pq nao olhei o pc
<rodman> esse pc sofreu upgrade de software
 * Maninho é memoria
<jxajroad> como eu faço scandisk no linux?
 * Maninho tenso
<jxajroad> é igual ao windows?
<Maninho> tenso²
<rodman> sem formatação tipow passou de uma distro 8.04 para uma outra tipo 8.10
<Maninho> se seu sistema precisar ele faz sozinho
 * Maninho parei =|
<rodman> pois o lixo deixado pelo upgrade pode gerar esse problema de travamento do nada ai concordo em ser algo ligado a Software fora isso
<jxajroad> Olhem...eu tava usando o 9.4 eu acho..aí pela net atualizei pra 10.04....até agora rodou super legal.
<jxajroad> mas ele começou a travar assim faz pouco tempo.
<jxajroad> fiz essa atualização faz muito tempo já.
<rodman> tenho servidores linux rodando a mais de 5 anos sem problemas nenhum de travamento por isso dei a dica agora se nao for mais pra ajudar é so o Master do canal falar q eu nao me pronuncio mais
<jxajroad> mas vou tentar esse scandisk
<HotBit> jxajroad, falei scandisk, mas nao sei o nome no linux
<rodman> aonde eu disse é memoria eu disse use o memtest pois pode ser memoria
<rodman> pareçe um defeito de memoria
<jxajroad> bem..o nome? perai
<rodman> aff vou perder meu tempo aki nao falou
<jxajroad> ah tá...ok..memtest...to marcando isso aqui. tenha calma.
<rodman> o nome é HotBit  fsck.ext4 se o filesystem for ext4
<HotBit> rodman, fala pro jxajroad
<jxajroad> ué...to chamando ajuda e ela não para na tela
<rodman> mais pra saber para outros modelos so  usar um livecd e dá um fsck seguido de um [TAB]
<rodman> ele usa o auto complete
<jxajroad> Você está usando o  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx - lançado em Abril de 2010 e com suporte até Abril de 2013.
<rodman> é recomendavel usar um livecd para montar o filesystem do hd em RO ou pode ser RW em modo OFF LINE pra nao ter erros com o seu sistema em funcionamento
<HotBit> rodman, isso pode rodar sem problemas, ou tem q fazer algo antes:  fsck.ext4
<jxajroad> como é o comando?
<jxajroad> fsck?
<jxajroad> tem que digitar ext4 tb?
<rodman> dei a resposta bem ai mano HotBit  é recomendavel usar um livecd para montar o filesystem do hd em RO ou pode ser RW em modo OFF LINE pra nao ter erros com o seu sistema em funcionamento
<jxajroad> ok..vou tentar aqui.
<rodman> Outra coisa com base na documentação oficial da cannonical
<rodman> eu tava usando o 9.4 eu acho..aí pela net atualizei pra 10.04....até agora rodou super legal.
<rodman> é errada fazer um distro upgrade e pular versoes
<HotBit> rodman, aborta o "mano", de resto grato, valeu.
<jxajroad> bem...eu espero não ter pulado nada...eu tava usando a 9.04 e fui pra 10.04
<rodman> vc devia ter feito 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 e assim por diante
<jxajroad> Ah é??? tem disso?
<jxajroad> perai
<rodman> pq nao posso chamar de mano HotBit ???
<rodman> HotBit, pq nao gosta de ser chamado de mano
<HotBit> rodman, poder poder, eu so nao curto essa expresao.!
<jxajroad> ah tá...era a 9.10
<rodman> vixi e pus q?
<rodman> mais blza
<rodman> e coisa da minha cidade mais se nao curte de boa
<jxajroad> eu tava usando a 8.04.3 aí formatei e atualizei para 9.10
<jxajroad> mas tá bom..vou ver esse memtest..com certeza é isso mesmo
<jxajroad> caso seja eu pesquiso que soluçao dar...
<rodman> entao ta certo
<rodman> se do 8.04.3 tu zerou o disco
<rodman> e instalou o 9.10 e fez o distro upgrade pro 10.04 tá cerot
<rodman> certo
<HotBit> rodman, mas como o mundo nao eh meu, e é livre chama, nao chama, tanto faz
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: eae
<rodman> agora assim a cannonical recomenda mais como eu sou muito zica com linux assim prefiro o jeito antigo
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, aes
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ae tu ja trabalhou com C?
<jxajroad> só que ele não aceita esse comando memtest
<rodman> becape em tudo e instalar do zero
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, boa tarde, quase noite
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vai pro #portalsempreupdate
<rodman> HotBit,  blza pow vcs hooje tão num mau humor só pelo amor de DEUS
<rodman> saindo aki antes de apanhar
<HotBit> rodman, kkkk
<HotBit> rodman, eh efeito poz Skol
<rodman> jxajroad, tu precisa de um livecd ou instalar ele
<rodman> apt-cache search memtest
<jxajroad> hmmm então o jeito é comprar um...
<rodman> vê se tem dai apt-get install memtest
<jxajroad> ok
<jxajroad> vamos lá.
<jxajroad> olha o que ele respondeu: jxajroad@jxajroad-desktop:~$ apt-cache search memtest
<jxajroad> memtest86+ - thorough real-mode memory tester
<jxajroad> memtester - A utility for testing the memory subsystem
<jxajroad> jxajroad@jxajroad-desktop:~$
<rodman> teu sistema é 32 ou 64
<rodman> uso fedora dai nao sei bem eu instalaria o segundo
<jxajroad> é 32 rodman.
<jxajroad> eu acho.
<rodman> memtester
<rodman> uname -a
<rodman> e manda o resultado
<jxajroad> hmm
<jxajroad> ok
<rodman> mais sim eu instalaria o segundo
<jxajroad> instalando
<jxajroad> ok
<jxajroad>  instalado
<jxajroad> a resposta é meio longa..como eu mostro a vcs?
<irtigor> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<jxajroad> ok..
<jxajroad> não gerou link? como eu faço pra gerar link pelo pastebin?
<HotBit> jxajroad, http://pastie.org/     no topo
<jxajroad> deixa..já sei
<jxajroad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/660725/
<jxajroad> interessante isso! vou anotar aqui :)
<HotBit> jxajroad, kara, memtest, devia ser uma opção de menu no boot do CD....
<jxajroad> me recomendaram usar este...http://pastie.org/2336049
<jxajroad> Ah sim, sei HotBit, mas não tenho o CD do 10.04 Só o do 9.10 :(
<jxajroad> serve?
<rodman> jxajroad,  se for só pra usar o memtest para testar a memoria pode ser qualquer cd do linux
<rodman> até de outra distro
<jxajroad> oi rodman..e  pessoal..o hotbit me deu umas dicas..vou fazer um memtest com um CD que tenho aqui e já volto
<peregrinator_six> barna, ?
<rodman> ok
<HotBit> afh!
<HotBit> afh!
<HotBit> eu so cru de linux, mas isso...afh!
<peregrinator_six> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/
 * HotBit is away: [AFK]
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> http://lulzsecbrazil.org/policia-federal/
<turk> lista de irc em bh
<tatobrasil> Boite noite! o Barna está por ai??
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma dúvida que acho que eu sabia a resposta mas não sei onde anotei isso...  Tenho os pacotes em um PC, um monte de arquivos DEB.
<EduardeCalibal> Queria copiar eles para o /var/cache/apt/archives e o sistema saber que eles estão lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Se simplesmente copiar e usar o apt-cache search ele não encontra.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa de um comando para atualizar esses índices, esse comando é o que eu perdi.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe?
<EduardeCalibal> A ideia serve para não precisar estar na rede para utilizar pacotes que tenha em uma copia no disco.
<tatobrasil> hotbil e o xispirito??
<HotBit> tatobrasil, here
<tatobrasil> e ae meu brother tudo bem??
<HotBit> tatobrasil, q
<tatobrasil> hot, estava passando as paradas para o pendrive quando  não deu mais acessos ao meu material não sei por que!!
<HotBit> tatobrasil, sifu
<tatobrasil> total
<HotBit> tatobrasil, sei nao mas acho que vc teve um pane no acesso
<HotBit> tatobrasil, deu erro ou o q?
<tatobrasil> pois é.. deu uma mensagem de acesso negado
<tatobrasil> e agora não aparece mais como aparecia
<tatobrasil> e quando eu vou reiniciar a maqui
<tatobrasil> ele sempre pede o cd de boot
<HotBit> reiniciar pula o arquivo que ta com pau
<tatobrasil> não entra mais na mensaggem que dava dando
<HotBit> tatobrasil, porque vc nao ta usando o instalado e sim o do CD...
<HotBit> simples
<tatobrasil> como??
<HotBit> tatobrasil, tem um comando nao sei, acabei de esquecer....
<HotBit> algo .ext4
<HotBit> scandisk
<tatobrasil> o instalado não entra por causa que eu tentei atualizar ele para o 11.10
<tatobrasil> serve pra que??
<HotBit> vai corrigir erros de arquivos, mas vai por mim, provavel vai perder o arquivo(s) que tiverem com pau... sorry
<HotBit> mas nao tem jeito,,,
<HotBit> precisa usar o comando
<HotBit> para averiguar se o HD tem algo errado
<tatobrasil> ok
<tatobrasil> pera vou fazer isto então
<HotBit> eu nao sei o comando
<HotBit> issso o q?
<tatobrasil> uai
<tatobrasil> vc não falou o comando acima??
<tatobrasil> ext4 scandisk??
<tatobrasil> não é este?
<HotBit> tatobrasil, eu disse: EU NAO SEI O COMMANDO....
<HotBit> tatobrasil, eh tipo um scandisk
<HotBit> vai no google e pesquisa algo assim .ext4 scandisk
<HotBit> tatobrasil, o comando eh             fsck.ext4
<tatobrasil> ok
<tatobrasil> pediu outro comando
<tatobrasil> e não scaniou
<HotBit> pera
<tatobrasil> deu opções para eu fazer eu acho
<HotBit> da um pastie
<HotBit> copia cola e pastie
<tatobrasil> Emergency help:
<tatobrasil>  -p                   Automatic repair (no questions)
<tatobrasil>  -n                   Make no changes to the filesystem
<tatobrasil>  -y                   Assume "yes" to all questions
<tatobrasil>  -c                   Check for bad blocks and add them to the badblock list
<tatobrasil>  -f                   Force checking even if filesystem is marked clean
<tatobrasil>  -v                   Be verbose
<tatobrasil>  -b superblock        Use alternative superblock
<tatobrasil>  -B blocksize         Force blocksize when looking for superblock
<tatobrasil>  -j external_journal  Set location of the external journal
<tatobrasil>  -l bad_blocks_file   Add to badblocks list
<tatobrasil>  -L bad_blocks_file   Set badblocks list
<HotBit> tatobrasil, para
<tatobrasil> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<tatobrasil> ok
<HotBit> tatobrasil, para nao pode fazer isso
<HotBit> vc pode ser banido
<tatobrasil> como assim??
<HotBit> isso eh flood
<tatobrasil> não entendi
<HotBit> so 3 linhas mais tem que ser no pastie ou no pastebin
<tatobrasil> só fiz o que vc me pediu
<tatobrasil> desculpas
<HotBit> tenta usar: shutdown -F now
<tatobrasil> não entendo algumas linguagens de programação
<HotBit> tatobrasil, o CD deve ficar na unidade
<HotBit> no terminal digita shutdown -F now
<HotBit> shutdown -F now
<HotBit> tatobrasil, vai reiniciar tudo
<tatobrasil> posso fazer agora??
<HotBit> sim
<HotBit> ja
<HotBit> era
<tatobrasil> ja era oque??
<HotBit> da o shutdown -F now
<HotBit> e depois o outro comando
<tatobrasil> ok
<tatobrasil> qual comando??
<HotBit> shutdown -F now
<HotBit> shutdown -F now
<HotBit> shutdown -F now
<HotBit> pelo amior de DEUS
<tatobrasil> não funcionou este comando la não
<Maninho> ctrl+alt+f1
<Maninho> ctrl+alt+delete
<Maninho> =]
<Maninho> hauhauahauhau
<PabloRD> Boa noite!
<evandro> boa noite pessoal
<evandro> alguém pode me dar uma dica sobre o comando sed
<tatobrasil> hotbil ta ai??
<HotBit> tatobrasil, sim
<HotBit> type Hot  and press [tab]
<HotBit> tatobrasil, digita Hot   pressione [tab]
<HotBit> tatobrasil, depois digita depois [enter]
<tatobrasil> HotBit,
<HotBit> tatobrasil, assim nao
<HotBit> tatobrasil, Hot[TAB] voc ta ai?[ENTER]
<badboy__> pessoal qual a melhor maquina virtual pra se usar no ubuntu?
<tatobrasil> HotBit,
<HotBit> badboy__, VMM?
<HotBit> tatobrasil, vai fundo
<tatobrasil> hot me explica o que vc ta querendo que eu faça!!
<HotBit> tatobrasil, digite [h]
<HotBit> pressione h
<HotBit> pressione H
<HotBit> pressione o
<irtigor> badboy__: _melhor_ é o que funcionar com você
<HotBit> pressione t
<HotBit> pressione a telca tab
<HotBit> dirte algo
<HotBit> pressione neter
<HotBit> pressione ENTER
<tatobrasil> HotBit, ok
<HotBit> tatobrasil, via
<HotBit> tatobrasil, viva
<HotBit> tatobrasil, mais fail ne?
<tatobrasil> HotBit, então reiniciei a maquina como vc me pediu e deu a seguinte mensagem
<HotBit> tatobrasil, sim?
<tatobrasil> HotBit, *starting bluetoote [ok] *pulseAudio configured for per-user sessnsok saned disabled edil /etc/default/sand [ok] * checking battery...
<HotBit> tatobrasil, kara, nao sei
<HotBit> tatobrasil, chama o Maninho
<HotBit> Maninho,
<HotBit> Maninho, ???
<HotBit> karrrr
<RenatoSilva> algum C hacker?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, kkkkkk
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, sabe os comandos de analizar o disco "scnadisk" .ext4
<RenatoSilva> n
<omelete> e2fsck ou tune2fs
<omelete> um desses, ñ lembro quar
<HotBit> paladinn, ? pode dar uma mao aki
<jxajroad> alo com licença....
<jxajroad> eu fiz um memtest do ubuntu 9.10 e ele verificou até #7 e não detectou nenhum erro.
<jxajroad> tenho que deixar ele fazendo todo o teste antes de emitir qualquer conclusão?
<rafaht> olá, tem alguém aí?
<rafaht> :p
<rafaht> eu liguei meu note, deu um erro que corrigi com o verificar, do gparted, via livecd. já tinha dado esse erro antes.
<rafaht> mas ai ao reiniciar, deu outro erro... aparece a tela de login, mas ela está "bugada". só aparece um usuário, não acontece nada se aperto enter e nem dá pra digitar a senha
<rafaht> ou seja, não tenho como sair dali.
<rafaht> consegui abrir o terminal com ctrl + alt + f2 e tb com f1, tentei startx e nada.
<rafaht> deu erro, dizendo que o x já estava iniciado.
<rafaht> e tb, tentei ctrl + alt + backspace, que em outras distros, mata o x, mas no ubuntu não funcionou
<rafaht> alguém? :p
<HotBit> rafaht, tem dados no HD? importntes?
<rafaht> sim hotbtn
<rafaht> hotbit
<rafaht> por?
<HotBit> so pra saber
<HotBit> mais um caso
<rafaht> hm?
<HotBit> rafaht, nao sei mas olha se entende isso:  http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=1177.0
<rafaht> valeu
<rafaht> vou fazer uma tentativa aqui, qq coisa retorno.
<HotBit> rafaht, peça ajuda aki mas nao espere retorn, ta tomundo ocuipado, deve ser porque eh domingo
<jxajroad> Boa sorte rafaht! E tenha um pouco de paciencia, ok? O pessoal aqui é gente fina...mas nem sempre tem gente livre pra poder responder!
<jxajroad> Boa sorte a vc e um abraço a todos!
<EduardeCalibal> ...ainda estou com meu problema com pacotes no sistema.  Tenho eles no /var/cache/apt/archives e gostaria de ter a lista deles disponível quando faço uma busca pelo apt-cache search.  Essa lista só mostra os arquivos que estejam nos repositórios atuais e de pacotes instalados.
<EduardeCalibal> O problema ocorre se eu remover um repositório de origem de pacotes que tenho em cache mas que não tenha instalado no sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai esse pacotes não são conhecidos embora já estejam em meu equipamento.
<EduardeCalibal> Queria que eles estivessem "mapeados" pelo apt.
<EduardeCalibal> ...já vi que vou ter que fazer um repositório local para resolver essa questão.
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-30
<adbosa> Olá pessoal, boa noite a todos!
<adbosa> Alguém ai pode me dar uma mãozinha com o sarg, pois estou tentando tirar um faixa de ip do relatorio e não está funcionando.
<adbosa> Se eu digitar ip por ip funciona, porém uma rede inteira não. Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda nisso?
<MrBoss> pauloolhos ta ai?
<Trovic> !paste
<Trovic> ola pessoal
<sagat> boa noite
<Trovic> alguem sabe dizer porque quando eu rodei o comando gpg --fingerprint pela primeira vez
<Trovic> tive essa saida http://pastebin.com/Kx5DWVHp
<Trovic> e depois nada
<Trovic> ??
<picolo> no no no no sabo
<Trovic> eu tb picolo
<Trovic> :D
<inbitado34> alguem tem instalado megajogos?
<picolo> MegaJogos também não
<sagat> cap124tec
<sagat> pwd
<sagat> rs
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<sistematico> opa
<pauloolhos> beleza
<pauloolhos> como estas?
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> estou utilizando o debian para implementar um servidor
<pauloolhos> quando vou instalar o mysql-server
<pauloolhos> esta dando problema devido o repositorio
<pauloolhos> posso utilizar o repositorio de outra distribuicao para instalar o mysql
<sistematico> Não é recomendável.
<sistematico> Qual problema?
<sistematico> Eu tenho o Debian e o MySQL aqui.
<sistematico> Baixei dos repositórios oficiais.
<sistematico> O Debian é muito estável e bem organizado, não acho que ele tenha problemas com o MySQL.
<pauloolhos> voce pode me mandar  um link
<pauloolhos> com esse seu repositorio
<pauloolhos> o erro é que precisava de uma dependencia e ele nao encontrava
<pauloolhos> a dependencia era mysql-server-5.1
<pauloolhos> vou remover o mysql-server
<pauloolhos> e tentar com as dependencias
<pauloolhos> oficiais
<sistematico> Peraí.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Viu?
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> ja inclui
<pauloolhos> agora vou fazer o apt-get update
<pauloolhos> e ver se instala
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> com esse comando consigo remover tudo do mysq-server
<pauloolhos> apt-get remove --purge mysql-server*
<pauloolhos> apt-get remove mysql-server*
<pauloolhos> removendo
<sistematico> sudo apt-get remove mysql-server --purge
<sistematico> dpkg -l | grep mysql
<sistematico> Pra ver se sobrou algo.
<sistematico> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade antes de instalar qualquer coisa.
<sistematico> Já volto.
<pauloolhos> sistematico:
<pauloolhos> apos instalar algo
<pauloolhos> apareceu isso
<pauloolhos> update-alternatives: a usar /usr/bin/g++ para disponibilizar /usr/bin/c++ (c++) em modo automático.
<pauloolhos> isso que dizer o que
<sistematico> Quer dizer que seu sistema vai usar  /usr/bin/g++ para disponibilizar /usr/bin/c++
<sistematico> :-|
<pauloolhos> entendi
<MarconM> :|
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<sistematico> pauloolhos: man update-alternatives
<sistematico> Cara, o systemd é MUITO rápido.
<sistematico> 1/10 do tempo do boot com SysV.
<pauloolhos> esse versao  do debian wheezy
<pauloolhos> o que voce me diz
<sistematico> Como diria o Luciano Huck: "Loucura Loucura"..
<sistematico> pauloolhos: O que tem?
<sistematico> Debian Testing?
<pauloolhos> o que voce achou
<MarconM> debian testing
<MarconM> quem ta usando
<MarconM> eu usei ... e deu pau assim q reiniciei
<pauloolhos> so perguntei marco
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<pauloolhos> nao usei ainda
<sistematico> Eu uso o Debian Testing sem problemas.
<sistematico> Instalação mínima, sem X sem nada.
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<sistematico> Só coloquei o tmux e o patch do Kon Colivas no kernel, mais nada.
<pauloolhos> parece que vc tem todas as versoes relacionado a llinux
<sistematico> Num deu pau aqui não.
<MarconM> uhnm
<MarconM> sistematico, eu uso ele com xmonad
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Eu uso FreeBSD, Arch Linux e Debian.
<MarconM> instalação minima tambem ... assim como no ubuntu eu pego o ubuntu minimal
<MarconM> a ISO tem 40mb
<sistematico> MarconM: O programa chamado Gobby.
<sistematico> Editor de texto colaborativo.
<MarconM> sistematico, olha ae o OpenBSD + xmonad
<MarconM> http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315742465
<MarconM> http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315875110?q=gallery%3Amarconm&qo=0
<MarconM> eu uso emacs
<sistematico> Não velhinho.
<sistematico> Pra nós dois editarmos o script.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> tenho nao
<sistematico> Tá afim de instalar?
<MarconM> nunca ouvi falar dele .. mas vou ver se instalo
<MarconM> vou ver se tem no repo
<MarconM> sistematico, instalando =)
<pauloolhos> estou usando
<pauloolhos> scite
<MarconM> sistematico, qual server ?
<sistematico> Peraí.
<sistematico> MarconM: http://ironhide.zapto.org/imagens/screenshots/
<sistematico> MarconM: Testa se o host tá ok aproveita e vê as SS se funcionar.
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> ok
<sistematico> O NO-IP acho que num tá rodando :|
<sistematico> Tô perdidasso com o Systemd.
<MarconM> sistematico, tu viu ae
<MarconM> a SS q te mandei
<sistematico> Fera.
<sistematico> Bonito pra caramba seu desk.
<sistematico> Só que eu num curto tiling.
<MarconM> hunm
<pauloolhos> sistematico :
<pauloolhos> essa masterização foi voce que em fez
<pauloolhos> assim que se chama essas alteracoes
<MarconM> sistematico, como funciona esse gobby ... e o server
<sistematico> Que masterização.
<sistematico> ?
<pauloolhos> o papo seus ai ta avançado
<pauloolhos> vou da uma voltinha volto depois
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> voce considera programação uma ARTE?
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<sistematico> Código é poesia.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> MarconM: Ó.
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> ainda mais em C
<MarconM> programação em C é vida =)
<sistematico> MarconM: Vou adicionar a porta do Gobby no roteador, como esse roteador é velho, ele desconecta.
<sistematico> Certo?
<MarconM> ok
<sistematico> Já volto.
<MarconM> sistematico,
<MarconM> pdoe deixar
<MarconM> eu vou ter que fazer outra coisa
<MarconM> vou comer
<MarconM> aeuhauehaueahea
<MarconM> 0.0
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> Marco
<pauloolhos> vou da uma volta tambem
<pauloolhos> voce se importa meu caro
<MarconM> pauloolhos, vai la
<MarconM> que isso
<pauloolhos> Marco
<pauloolhos> desculpe a curiosidadr
<pauloolhos> atua em qual na informatica?
<pauloolhos> vou da uma volta... depois agente papira com calma
<pauloolhos> ate meu caro
<pauloolhos> uma boa noite
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> vou da uma saida
<pauloolhos> mas o marco esta ai
<pauloolhos> voce se importa?
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<sistematico> Vai lá.
<sistematico> Mas depois volta!
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> MarconM: Tá como 6522?
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> desculpe a curiosidade
<pauloolhos> voce trabalha na area de informatica
<sistematico> Não.
<pauloolhos> só é uma diversao
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Trabalho com uma coisa "nada a verrrrr" :D
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<pauloolhos> fotografo
<pauloolhos> é isso
<sistematico> Não.
<pauloolhos> se nao me falha a memoria
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<sistematico> MarconM: Durmiu?
<MarconM> sistematico,
<MarconM> oi
<MarconM> e eu sou contador
 * MarconM sabe que ninguem perguntou
<sistematico> MarconM: Host: ironhide.zapto.org
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<sistematico> MarconM: Porta: 6522
<pauloolhos> marconm
<pauloolhos> vou deixar voces trabalhar
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Fica frio.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Sou multi-tarefa.
<pauloolhos> uma otima noite pra voces
<sistematico> Valeu.
<pauloolhos> concentração nesse programaçao ai
<pauloolhos> depois vou fazer a documentação
<pauloolhos> ....
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<sistematico> MarconM: Num deu?
<pauloolhos> ate pra voces.
<pauloolhos> fui
<sistematico> MarconM: Vou ali fora fumar.
<MarconM> sistematico, nao
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> sistematico,
<MarconM> vou ter que sair um poco
<sistematico> MarconM: O host tá ativo.
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> ok
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> Vai lá.
<MarconM> sistematico, nao deu nao
<sistematico> clicou onde?
<MarconM> sistematico,
<MarconM> conect to server
<MarconM> Control T
<sistematico> MarconM: Consegue dar um nmap em mim?
<MarconM> sistematico, infelizmente eu to no windows agora
<MarconM> sistematico, é muito dificil crirar um server para ele
<MarconM> ?
<sistematico> <sistematico> Tá usando qual S.O. agora?
<sistematico> <MarconM> debian 6
<sistematico> ?
<MarconM> sistematico,
<MarconM> ele ta na vm
<MarconM> soh q o debian 6 nao tem X
<MarconM> eu to instalando agora
<MarconM> vai demorar um poco
<sistematico> Ué.
<MarconM> 22 min
<MarconM> eu vou mimi
<MarconM> vai demorar 22 min
<MarconM> muito tempo
<MarconM> sistematico, eu vou deixar para amanha
<MarconM> hj eu nao vou conseguir pensar em nada
<MarconM> msm
<MarconM> auehauheuea
<MarconM> flww até amanha ... vlw pela ajuda
<ThanatosGR> Juni
<ewerton> bom dia pessoal
<ewerton> alguem aqui sabe como deixo o log do sistema ativo em um terminal?
<ewerton> queria monitorar em tempo real o log
<Fisico> Rudolf:  o viagem miserável de 150cc pra cá viu Rudolf
<Fisico> caraca
<itamar-RS> oi
<itamar-RS> tudo resolvido!
<Rudolf> Fisico: kkkkk
<Rudolf> Fisico: 3 horas?
<Rudolf> Fisico: quer horas é a reunião?
<Fisico> 1h
<Fisico> mas cai para 80km/h
<Fisico> e tem q vir deitado no tanque
<Fisico> a reunião é a tarde
<Fisico> até lá vou terminando a qualificação
<Fisico> kk
<Rudolf> rsrsr
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<Fisico> obrigado Rudolf
<Fisico> Rudolf:  acredita q chamaram a policia ontem no bronze por causa do som?
<Fisico> kk
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehieueiuheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> Fisico: musica errada
<Rudolf> Fisico: o bronze está na 9 agora né?
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas os caras tem alvará né?
<Fisico> Rudolf:  nossa Rudolf, faz uns 10 anos q esta na 9
<Fisico> era na presidente
<Fisico> a policia chegou e  fez o show parar por causa do barulho
<Rudolf> Fisico: é, eu vi ano passado
<Rudolf> Fisico: nao tinha alvará?
<Fisico> tem sim, eu acho, mas chamaram a pm
<Fisico> por causa do barulho
<Fisico> vizinhos querendo dormir
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiuehiueh
<Fisico> Rudolf:  xo ir lá na uso
<Fisico> usp
<Fisico> já volto
<Rudolf> ate
<Fisico> abraço
<itamar-RS> bom dia
<Rudolf> itamar-RS: da
<Rudolf> í
<rsser> alguem sabe como ler do ubuntu, partições ntfs numa rede windows - linux?
<Rudolf> rsser: pela rede? cifs
<Rudolf> rsser: por exemplo
<rsser> cifs?
<Rudolf> rsser: //13.13.0.51/TRANS/             /trans          cifs    noauto,uid=1000,gid=100,credentials=/home/user/51
<rsser> mas onde tah isso?
<rsser> fstabs
<Rudolf> rsser: google it: mounting cifs directories
<Rudolf> rsser: /etc/fstab
<rsser> okay
<rsser> thank you
<Rudolf> rsser: provavelmente vc precise de suporte no seu sistema a cifs
<Rudolf> rsser: consulte a doc da sua distro
<rsser> Rudolf: o samba não faz isso mais facil?
<Rudolf> rsser: não creio ser masi facil
<Rudolf> rsser: já que vc precisa configurar o samba
<rsser> ele está instalado, mas qdo tento acessar as pastas do windows compartilhadas do windows no ubuntu dah pau
<Rudolf> rsser: cifs é uma linha de comando ou uma linha no fstab
<rsser> okay
<Rudolf> rsser: aí, como disse, vc não configurou o samba
<rsser> Rudolf: eh que toh no windows agora fazendo essas configs via SSH
<Rudolf> rsser: e?
<rsser> eh que eu pensei que fosse facil configurar o samba
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<sistematico> E é.
<Rudolf> rsser: fácil se vc souber
<Rudolf> rsser: ou se ler a doc
<Rudolf> rsser: cifs é uma linha, como disse
<Rudolf> rsser: mas, ambos funcionam
<Rudolf> rsser: vc escolhe
<rsser> entendo
<rsser> vou ficar com o cifs
<rsser> preciso dum editor de texto, o vi ateh hj nao aprendi a mexer com ele
<rsser> vou buscar alternativas
<rsser> valew pelas dicas
<Rudolf> rsser: indico nano
<Rudolf> rsser: ou o velho mc
<rsser> ae nano eh massa
<rsser> jah usei
<rsser> Rudolf: como eu faco o sistema ler o fstab?
<rsser> eu esqueci
<rsser> digo, remontar todas as particoes
<rsser> eu fiz as mudanças sugeridas
<Rudolf> mount -a
<Rudolf> rsser: cara, vc entendeu o credentials?
<rsser> não, Rudolf
<rsser> eu não sei pra que serve
<rsser> Rudolf: eu estou fazendo exatamente como disse com algumas mudanças, claro
<Rudolf> ai ai
<Rudolf> rsser: eu só te indiquei o caminho
<rsser> sim, eu sei
<Rudolf> rsser: vc deve entender o que está fazendo
<Rudolf> rsser: como disse GOOGLE IT
<rsser> cara, não dah tempo
<Rudolf> ok
<Rudolf> boa sorte então
<rsser> calma, cara
<rsser> não precisa ficar assim...
<Rudolf> to de boa
<rsser> usuario eh assim mesmo querem as coisas pra ontem
<rsser> se eu soubesse a teoria certamente não teria perguntado
<rsser> eu teria resolvido o problema sozinho
<rsser> o lance eh que toh zerado
<rsser> eh estou tentando resolver um problema
<Rudolf> rsser: por isso, precisa entender o que está fazendo
<rsser> eu jah fiz mta coisa sem saber mta coisa
<rsser> agora não eh possivel, Rudolf !
<Rudolf> ok, como disse
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<rsser> eu jah coloquei muita coisa pra funcionar(gambiarra) sem saber
<rsser> oka
<rsser> Rudolf: consegui chegar a metade do caminho
<rsser> como dizer que o user do windows naum tem senha
<Rudolf> rsser: credentials
<drives> Bom dia!
<Rudolf> dia
<drives> eu migrei totalmente para o ubuntu studio 12.04 e ainda não consegui  instalar somente um item !
<drives>  placa de tv avermedia m799 pci-e
<Rudolf> drives: bad4u
<drives>   de resto é o melhor ubuntu  que já instalei , com varios programas  de edição  de audio e video
<drives> se alguem por ventura tiver esta placa de tv digial avermedia m799 pci-e  e  conseguiu  instalar no ubuntu ou linux ...
<itamar-RS> oi
<itamar-RS> hum
<xGrind> alguem ON ae?
<itamar-RS> eai
<MarconM> xGrind, diga menina
<xGrind> to kerendo saber pq o flash nao ta rodando em uma maquina aqui
<MarconM> ja tentou falar com ele
<MarconM> :?
<xGrind> mesmo instalando do repositorio, ou baixando do site, mostra q nao tenho permissão
<MarconM> as vezes ele quer aumento
<MarconM> da permissao
<MarconM> roda ele no terminal
<MarconM> e ve o que da
<MarconM> loga como root
<MarconM> e ve se roda
<MarconM> negocio é assistir a volta dos mortos vivos no youtube
<MarconM> auehauhua
<sagat> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<sagat> Rudolf vc saberia me dizer como faço para recuperar a senha do meu nick
<sagat> ta dando erro na senha
<Rudolf> sagat: /j #staff
<sagat> valeu
<itamar-RS> blz kernel?
<thiago_> galera, pra instala processador i686 qual versão
<geekluc> thiago_, você pode ser mais claro?
<thiago_> geekluc eu queria instalar ubuntu em uma vm, mais da uma msg assim
<thiago_> the kernel requires x86-64 CPU but only detected an i686 CPU
<thiago_> eu tentei 64bits e 32.. nao vai
<thiago_> meu processador é i3
<Rudolf> thiago_: com o 32 apareceu isso também
<thiago_> sim
<thiago_> estranho ne
<geekluc> thiago_, Sim, é estranho
<Rudolf> bizarro
<geekluc> thiago_, Acho que isso é algo na configuração da VM, já passei por algo parecido, mas no meu caso, o 32bits funcionou
<thiago_> vou verificar.. preciso sair.. obrigado pela dica.
<geekluc> disponha
<Birex> oi
<Rudolf> oi
<geekluc> oi
<Rudolf> oi
<Rudolf> geekluc: http://www.hqz7.com.br/detalhes.asp?id=73&produto=1330
<edson_> ca
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite a todos
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas :)
<Dead_Thinker> porncowboy: nick rulez heheh
<porncowboy> Dead_Thinker: thanks
<natao>     boa noite!  drive  tv digital pci-e   avermedia m799 para ubuntu alguem conseguiu instalar
<natao> avermedia m799  como instalar no ubuntu
<natao> como isntalar uma plca de tv digital no ubuntu ( pçi-e)
<paladinn> como
<Rudolf> nhandler: google it
<Fisico> Rudolf realmente miserável a viagem de 150cc pesando 100 kg
<jardelvdas> boa noite pessoal
<jardelvdas> alguem sabe como restaurar os atalhos do teclados
<Dead_Thinker> jardelvdas: boa noite, por acaso tu usava o Unity e foi pro gnome e as teclas não respondem mais? Tipo ALT+F1, etc.
<jardelvdas> Dead_Thinker, acho que abri o config compiz e depois disso nao funcionou mais as teclas de altalho ex: alt+tab
<jardelvdas> Daekdroom, tem alguma forma de voltar como estava restaurar as teclas de atalho?
<CSantos> Boa noite a todos
<CSantos> Alguem poderia me ajudar com um problema sobre atualização do Ubuntu?
<aFeijo> oi galera... instalei recentemente o ubuntu 12 no meu micro mas o video tá ruim, a resolução não ocupa toda area do monitor, e meu segundo monitor que tá na vertical tb nao funciona :( tenho uma ATI
<CSantos> Boa noite aFeijo
<CSantos> vc ja instalou o Catalyst Center?
<aFeijo> sim
<CSantos> Eu tenho uma HD 4350 (franguinha por sinal) e foi eu baixar que resolveu
<jardelvdas> aFeijo, nao sei se te ajuda mas da uma olhada
<jardelvdas> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<CSantos> tinha esse mesmo problema
<aFeijo> tenho a HD 5570, comprei tem 1 ano
<aFeijo> to tentando umas coisas no catalyst, ele pede pra reiniciar, vou fazer em seguida
<CSantos> O meu apresenta este erro ao atualizar:
<CSantos> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  whoopsie  timidity-daemon  uml-utilities
<CSantos> alguem sabe o que pode ser?!
<aFeijo> oba! achei como arrumar o tamanho, era no Opções de escala, botei pra 0%, tava em uns 7%
<aFeijo> valeu CSantos
<CSantos> Demoro
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-31
<aFeijo> espero q ao reiniciar o segundo video funcione. Tentativas anteriores travavam tudo, parece windows! hahah
<CSantos> Se pá não
<CSantos> uma vez configurado dificil dar pau
<CSantos> aFeijo Funfou?
<jardelvdas> alguem sabe como restaurar os atalhos do teclados?
<aFeijo> CSantos, preciso reiniciar pra ver se o 2o video vai ligar, to terminando de configurar meu nginx e o mysql
<paladinn> :)
<aFeijo> feito!
<CSantos> jardelvdas puts cara, eu crio um novo perfil de teclado depois apago o que ta dando pau e depois crio novamente
<CSantos> aFeijo rolou nos dois monitores!???
<aFeijo> CSantos, vou reiniciar já e descobrir!!!
<jardelvdas> CSantos, como criar um novo perfil?
<CSantos> Vc vai em configurações (icone da engrenagem, no topo direito da tela) > disposições do teclado
<CSantos> configurações do sistema
<aFeijo> CSantos, não deu :(
<CSantos> Vixi...
<CSantos> aFeijo mas entrando no menu de opções de escala
<CSantos> ele ajusta o formato da tela!?
<aFeijo> eu entro no catalyst e o segundo video ta desativado, dai tem 3 opções. Tentei a ultima, vou tentar a primeira
<aFeijo> todas pedem pra reiniciar, saco
<CSantos> vixi..
<CSantos> blz
<CSantos> quais opções tem?
<aFeijo> area de trabalho video unico, clonado e area de trabalho com varios monitores
<aFeijo> qdo reabro o catalyst ele volta como era, o 2o desativado
<CSantos> o clonado duplica a imagem de um monitor em outro
<aFeijo> sim claro
<aFeijo> xinerama nao ta disponivel
<CSantos> hmmm...
<CSantos> No catalyst meu para windows nao habilita o Overdrive...
<CSantos> Que maravilha...
<CSantos> Se pa no linux tbm, nao me lembro... Eh que to no note dum camarada aqui no trampo
<aFeijo> como reinicio só a interface grafica mesmo?
<CSantos> o GRUB vc fala!?
<aFeijo> nao né, grub seria um boot completo :)
<aFeijo> gdm ?
<CSantos> vixi, to viajando malz aew.
<aFeijo> acho q é sudo restart gdm, vou testar, se eu cair funcionou huauha
<CSantos> Eh que eu ja to ficando bem loko aqui com esse pau de inicialização
<CSantos> pau de atualização
<CSantos> ta vendo, ta oss
<CSantos> (osso)
<CSantos> hauhuauhauhauhauh
<aFeijo> por falar em grub eu queria mudar nele o SO padrão e o tempo da contagem regressiva, pesquisei ha semanas e é osso tb hehehe
<aFeijo> bizaaarrooooo
<aFeijo> na pagina de login ligou ambos monitores
<aFeijo> após o login, o segundo desliga!!! FDP
<aFeijo> CSantos, pra reiniciar a interface grafica é sudo restart lightdm
<Csantos> O que seria erro de "KVM" quando tento rodar maquina virtual Qtemu?
<Csantos> alguém sabe?
<Dalvan> Ola galera desculpe minha imbecilidade... sou novo na arte preciso de algo....
<Dalvan> algem?
<Csantos> o que vc precisa Dalvan?
<Dalvan> Estou fazendo pos- em redes....
<Dalvan> preciso entender rede Externa
<Dalvan> tipo por isso to usando Linux...
<Csantos> Cara, eu trampo com telecom. Nao sei se posso te ajudar muito mas vamo la
<Csantos> O que eu puder te ajudar, tamo ae
<Dalvan> meu professor disse "Dalvan... instala um programa no linux chamado xchat.. la tem varias pessas que vão poder te auxiliar nesta jornada..."
<Csantos> Ah sim, eh um programa que se conecta pela rede IRC
<Dalvan> Estou estudando sobre vulnerabilidade...
<Dalvan> e tal's...
<Dalvan> segundo o kra "Carlos"...'nome do meu professor...'
<Dalvan> o melhor software.. para testar vulnerabilidade é um tal de S.O "Back track...."
<Csantos> Hmmm sei. Ai ja é parte de programação. Vulnerabilidade nao manjo muito.
<Dalvan> primeiro problema..."Nunca vi esse troço"
<Csantos> Ele ou o tal de helix
<Csantos> Sao usados para pericia criminal
<Dalvan> segundo problema..."Tudo o que encontrei explica somente rede interna"
<Dalvan> e não rede externa....
<Dalvan> meu foco é em rede externa não em rede interneta...
<Dalvan> diferença... rede interna 192.168.1.50 rede externa 201.10.120.4
<Csantos> Tipo, rede WAN certo?
<Dalvan> acho que sim...
<Csantos> Certo tendi... Bom, não sei se em redes IRC irão te ajudar. É por que essa parte envolve acessos remotos e pá...
<Csantos> é meio embassado. Se vc quer procurar informação deste tipo, o melhor é forum e sites de segurança (eu indico o Astalavisa mas é em ingles)
<Csantos> E o S.O para este tipo de  uso que vc procura sao esses mesmos
<Csantos> BackTrack ou o Heliz
<Csantos> (Helix)
<Dalvan> humm...
<Dalvan> Astalavisa???
<Csantos> Exacto
<Csantos> Astalavista.com
<Rudolf> ueheiuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> backtrack é um monte de scripts
<Dalvan> como assim Rudolf?
<Rudolf> que se vc não souber usar não servem para nada
<Rudolf> ele não faz milagre algum
<Rudolf> Dalvan: começa com o nmap
<Rudolf> Dalvan: ou o wireshark
<Rudolf> Dalvan: tcpdump
<Rudolf> e explore bem cada um deles
<Csantos> Se tem algum que nao seja interface de texto eu desconheço
<Dalvan> Vou abrir o bloco de notas vou estudar tudo...
<Rudolf> vai ser bem melhor que ficar brincando com backtrack
<Csantos> aauhauhauhauha
<Rudolf> ou mesmo o ifconfig
<Dalvan> eu programo em algumas linguagens mas isso é novo pra mim...
<Rudolf> Dalvan: manja camada OSI?
<Dalvan> Osi..
<Rudolf> Dalvan: compra  o livro de redes do tanenbaum
<Dalvan> nem sei o que é...
<Rudolf> Dalvan: e não to falando do Osbourne
<Rudolf> uehieheiue
<Dalvan> Delphi e java
<Rudolf> Ozzy
<Dalvan> somente...
<Dalvan> Ozzy o guitarrista?
<Rudolf> o cantor
<Dalvan> puts... vocalista..
<Rudolf> eu hein
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Dalvan> kkk
<Dalvan> OSI seria bom aprender??
<Dalvan> drogs...
<Dalvan> mais o que terei que aprender fora....
<Dalvan> nmap...wireshakr tcpdump ifconfig comandos osi e ler o livro do tanenbaum..
<Rudolf> Dalvan: CAMADA OSI
<Dalvan> Tha anotei tudo..
<Dalvan> me diz uma coisa rudolf...
<Rudolf> sobre
<Dalvan> por que da "modem"?
<Rudolf> Dalvan: queeee?
<Dalvan> modem...
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<Dalvan> tipo em rede externa
<Dalvan> tipo to fazendo um teste com me u proprio ip...
<Dalvan> da modem...
<Rudolf> Dalvan: este ip 192.150.16.117
<Rudolf> Dalvan: é interno ou externo?
<Dalvan> externo...
<Dalvan> acertei ou errei..?
<fatality> interno
<Dalvan> bha...
<Dalvan> como identifico... se é interno ou externo..?
<Rudolf> Dalvan: pois é
<fatality> ? uma rede local
<fatality> ip que o modem solta
<Rudolf> Dalvan: vc precisa das noções de classe de ip
<Rudolf> fatality: host adobe.com
<Rudolf> fatality: é externo
<Dalvan> 189.31.252.28
<Dalvan> interno ou externo??
<kernel> externo
<Rudolf> nem todo 192 é um ip de classe C
<Rudolf> Dalvan: http://www.juliobattisti.com.br/artigos/windows/tcpip_p3.asp
<Rudolf> 0 a 127 - A
<kernel> Rudolf, googleou em
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> eu achei esse tambem
<kernel> =x
<Rudolf> kernel: sim, artigo para ele ler
<Dalvan> entendi...
<kernel> ja iria manda-lo
<Rudolf> Dalvan: mas eu ainda não entendi esse "modem"
<Dalvan> tipo esse ip que te mandei 189.31.252.28 é o modem...
<Dalvan> "Meu modem...."
<Rudolf> Dalvan: é o ip que sua provedora te fornece
<Dalvan> sim...
<Dalvan> dinamico
<Dalvan> se reiniciar o modem
<Dalvan> ja era daeee é outro..
<Rudolf> Dalvan: provável
<Dalvan> a questão é...
<Dalvan> quero acessar como se foce um tubo...
<Dalvan> diretamente no meu computador...
<Rudolf> Dalvan: tubo tem um nome
<Rudolf> Dalvan: bridge
<kernel> tem que fazer um NAT
<kernel> dentro do modem
<Dalvan> kernel.... sem nat e nada
<Dalvan> sem router...
<Rudolf> Dalvan: e isso só acontece se o seu modem puder, e se a operadora deixar
<Rudolf> Dalvan: depende muito do que chega no modem
<Rudolf> Dalvan: o que chega da rua no modem?
<Rudolf> Dalvan: se é que é modem
<megalinux> algem me ajuda??
<Dalvan> posso mandar link
<Dalvan> ou é proibido?
<Rudolf> Dalvan: pode mandar
<Dalvan> vcs ja iram interder o que estou a dizer...
<Dalvan> pera aeeee falta flash player no meu Ubuntu...
<kernel> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<Dalvan> sim...
<Dalvan> ta indo
<Dalvan> to na maquina virtual demora um poco maisl..
<Dalvan> imopssivel instalar o pacote flashplayer istaller...
<Dalvan> vou na central de programas
<Dalvan> manualmente..
<Dalvan> só um  minuto..
<megalinux> como eu abro msn no linux?:]
<wbsd> use o empathy
<Dalvan> instala o Vinho...
<Rudolf> megalinux: bitlbee
<Dalvan> daee da de boua..
<megalinux> me ajuda nao sei mexer nss =\
<Rudolf> tem que aprender
<wbsd> tu vai abrir ele
<wbsd> e depois ir em criar conta
<wbsd> lá vai aparecer a opção
<wbsd> windows live messenger
<wbsd> só escolher
<Rudolf> megalinux: apt-get install empathy bitlbee pidgin vinho
<wbsd> colocar login e senha
<Rudolf> wbsd: faltou desenhar
<wbsd> Rudolf: empathy já vem por padrão no ubuntu
<wbsd> não precisa instalar
<Rudolf> wbsd: whatever
<megalinux> mas onde ele esta como e nome onde eu entro para abrir o msn?
<kernel> megalinux, se tiver o emesene instalado s? digita no terminal emesene -s
<kernel> existem outros clientes
<Dalvan> vai na central de programas do linux.. e digita msn..
<Dalvan> aparece uns la..
<kernel> pronto melhor como o Dalvan falou mesmo fica mais facil.
<megalinux> desculpa onde eu escrevo isso?]
<Dalvan> qual linux é o teu ???
<kernel> megalinux, no terminal cara
<megalinux> como eu sei noss sou brra =\]
<Dalvan> foi mal.. sou analfa...
<kernel> deve ter no menu de seu ubuntu
<kernel> deste lado <-----
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuehiueh
<kernel> iuhaeiaheie
<Rudolf> falei para desenhar
<Rudolf> dormir
<Rudolf> falou pro ces
<Dalvan> pera aeeee
<Dalvan> rudolf ja ta instalando o plugin
<Dalvan> só falta 2 horas...
<Dalvan> porcaria de maquina virtual...
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<Dalvan> pera aeee vo manda o link...
<megalinux> alguem me ajuda por favor =\
<kernel> megalinux, diga amigo
<kernel> qual versao de ubuntu voce usa?
<kernel> voce sabe dizer..
<megalinux> como eu faco para abri o msn no linux eu nunca mexi nao sei mexer nele me ajuda por favor =\
<kernel> procura algo chamado Central De Programas
<megalinux> axei
<kernel> aeeeeeeee o/
<Dalvan> show de bola...
<kernel> pronto agora voce coloca la no quadradinho
<kernel> o nome MSN
<kernel> vai aparecer varios clientes
<kernel> tem que ter um ja instalado em seu ubuntu
<kernel> vai aparecer INSTALADO
<kernel> ou INSTALED
<megalinux> ta estalando mt obrigado
<kernel> pronto!
<kernel> instalou qual ?
<megalinux> Amsn ele bom?
<kernel> vish
<kernel> sempre buga
<kernel> pelo menos as vezes que eu usei ele
<kernel> instala o Pidgin ou emesene
<megalinux> mais ele abri msn normal ne nada de prolmas?
<kernel> sao melhores
<kernel> nadas
<kernel> testa esse 1
<kernel> se nao gostar instala outros
<wbsd> megalinux: olha
<Dalvan> acho que não vou mandar o link.. vcs vao me mandar toma no ..$##$#$
<wbsd> o ubuntu já vem com o empathy
<wbsd> que é muito bom
<wbsd> além dele tem o pidgin que também é bom
<wbsd> o resto é uma porcaria :P
<Dalvan> Ubuntu.. é legall...
<Dalvan> o massa é os efeitos..
<kernel> uso o pidgin e gosto dele ;)
<Dalvan> não tem no windows 7 nem no 8 isso
<Dalvan> compiz e tal's..
<wbsd> eu uso o kde-telepathy mesmo
<wbsd> já que uso o kde
<kernel> heheh
<kernel> kde ? bom pra quem tem 4gb de ram ou mais
<wbsd> eu tenho 2gb
<wbsd> e roda liso
<wbsd> lol
<Dalvan> vou ver aqui.. kde...
<kernel> roda roda mais ele consome um pouquinho a mais que os outros
<kernel> fora o fluxbox o lxde ? o mais leve
<wbsd> fluxbox é só gerenciador de janelas
<Dalvan> Onde eu vou mesmo pra configurar os efeitos... queimar do conpiz..
<wbsd> teoricamente o lxde é um ambiente gráfico
<wbsd> mas ele tem pouca coisa
<wbsd> compiz-config
<wbsd> sei lá =x
<Dalvan> baha
<Dalvan> anos de windows me dixaram quenem aquela musica
<Dalvan> como é mesmo
<Dalvan> "A televisão me deixou burro burro de mmais;..."
<Dalvan> kljfsdajf
<kernel> eu uso o xfce4
<kernel> i loved
<Dalvan> Ei alfredo fala pra mãe..
<kernel> ;P
<Dalvan> a televisão me deixou burro burro de mais
<Dalvan> alguem conhesse???
<Dalvan> blz..
<Dalvan> me cortaro...
<Dalvan> vou ver compi\...zz...zzz
<kernel> itamar-RS, iai irmao
<kernel> conseguiu a parada do vbox?
<itamar-RS> blz
<itamar-RS> sim
<kernel> era s? o modulo ner?
<kernel> aquele vboxdrv
<itamar-RS> formatei cp
<kernel> :/
<itamar-RS> depis com kernel 3.2
<itamar-RS> instalei uns pacote
<itamar-RS> e funfou
<itamar-RS> rsrrs
<itamar-RS> estou com w7 e 2008 virtual box
<itamar-RS> primeira vez que consigo no linux
<itamar-RS> soh alegria
<kernel> mais nao era o kernel nao
<kernel> era s? aquele module
<kernel> tou com o kernel mais atualizado que voce e ta funfando aqui
<wbsd> lol
<wbsd> pq virtualbox?
<itamar-RS> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,98182.0.html
<wbsd> kvm tá ai...
<wbsd> funciona...
<itamar-RS> eu sei que naum
<itamar-RS> mas, travou computador
<itamar-RS> tive que reistalar  ubuntu
<itamar-RS> valeu pela ajuda
<itamar-RS> na verdade nen sei o que aconteceu
<itamar-RS> soh sei que esta funcionando rsrrsrrs
<itamar-RS> blz
<itamar-RS> esta funfando....
<kernel> kkkkk
<itamar-RS> rsrrsrrs
<pauloolhos> e ai itamar
<itamar-RS> eai amigo blz
<itamar-RS> tudo bem paulo!
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> e ai itamar
<pauloolhos> como estas?
<itamar-RS> blz
<lucascastro> alguém conhece alguma lista de discussão ou grupo de administradores de rede ?
<wbsd> lucascastro: google for it
<paladinn> google'it
<lucascastro> thx
<wbsd> lucascastro: nada pessoal
<wbsd> é que tu foi bem específico
<wbsd> existe o tchelinux
<wbsd> do rio grande do sul
<wbsd> é pra todos os usuários linux que queiram participar
<wbsd> ou tirar dúvidas
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<Fisico> dia
<Celso> dia
<denisbr> Bom dia
<natao> bom dia
<natao> como instalo a plca de tv digital avermedia m799 pci-e no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> natao: o google não sabe?
<denisbr> Tem algum administrador do fórum online ?
<enapupe> bom dia
<Rudolf> enapupe: dia
<enapupe> alguem sabe me dizer qual comando é exetuado qdo aperto play/pause no teclado?
<enapupe> executado*
<enapupe> estou fazendo um 'listener' do meu joystick e quero programar a mesma funcao para uma tecla dele
<Rudolf> enapupe: comando play e comando pause
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<enapupe> Rudolf: ?!
<enapupe> tipo, o do teclado manda um comando ' global'
<enapupe> q os programas de multimidia ouvem
<enapupe> e entendem q é pra pausar ou tocar
<enapupe> preciso dessa função.
<enapupe> eu ja consegui fazer com o banshee: system("banshee --toggle-playing");
<enapupe> mas quero um que seja entendido pelo vlc, entre outros
<Rudolf> enapupe: da uma lida aqui
<Rudolf> enapupe: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_multimedia_keyboard
<Rudolf> enapupe: pode ser que te ajude
<enapupe> Rudolf: eu acredito que ajude, porém, é certo que o ubuntu já tem um 'handler' de multimidia rodando
<Rudolf> provável, essa joça instala tudo e mais um pouco
<enapupe> huehue
<enapupe> pois é, vc nao sabe o nome daquele aplicativo que lida com 'programas padroes'?
<enapupe> eu equeci
<Rudolf> não uso ubuntu
<enapupe> visyh
<denisbr> Qual a maneira mais fácil de eu conseguir contato com algum moderador/administrador do fórum ?
<Rudolf> denisbr: orando
<denisbr> Rudolf: hehe
<Rudolf> denisbr:  #ubuntu-br-ops
<Rudolf> denisbr: nunca respondem, masss
<Rudolf> denisbr: deve fazer parte do teste de persistencia e perseverança
<denisbr> Vou tentar :)
<Rudolf> denisbr: vc leu http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras né?
<enapupe> ow meu flash ficou azul, alguem tem um quickfix ae?
<Rudolf> mais um
<Thiago_> yeah
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> boa tarde a todos
<Rudolf> tarrde
<geekluc> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<animamibis> boa tarde
<animamibis> galera estou usando ubuntu studio mas alguem aqui usa?
<animamibis> tenho uma duvida do ardour
<animamibis> como faço para que o mesmo abilite o plugns de efeito?
<jairus> boa tarde
<Fisico> tarde
<animamibis> alguem ai pode me ajuda com o ardour?
<Rudolf> animamibis: nao
<jairus> Se vc animamibis mora no rio de janeiro vai acontecer no dia 17 e 18 de agosto
<animamibis> estou a 1245km do rio
<jairus> o gnugraf que tera justamente um curso sobre varios assuntos da area de som
<jairus> tudo bem
<animamibis> vc tem alguma coisa q me ajude seje uma comunidade
<animamibis> amigo
<jairus> http://estudiolivre.org/tiki-index.php?page=Ardour
<animamibis> sera q esse curso nao sera trasnmitido por algum meio de cominicação
<jairus> vai ser sim
<animamibis> humm
<jairus> vou ter mandar o link
<animamibis> ja é um grande começo
<animamibis> muito obrigado
<jairus> http://gnugraf.org/
<jairus> ja conheço este evento vou todo ano
<jairus> muito bom.
<animamibis> pts pena estar longe
<animamibis> e blender tambem tem algo neste evento
<animamibis> ou é exclusivo para audio
<jairus> sim.
<jairus> nao é exclusivo para audio
<jairus> audio e design
<jairus> ano passado fiz um mini-curso de gimp
<jairus> muito bom mesmo
<jairus> este ano quero fazer o que fala sobre audio no linux
<animamibis> puxa vida
<jairus> e tudo gratis
<animamibis> nossa
<animamibis> é uma pena que iria gasta cerca de 500 reais em passagens pra ir e vir
<animamibis> todo ano tem?
<animamibis> quem sabe me prepre ano que vem estarei mais tranquilo
<jairus> sim
<geekluc> opa
<geekluc> usam blender é?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é fio, senta e assiste
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: se tu não tiver um treco até da umas risadas
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, :D!
<jairus> fale galera
<Peste_Bubonica> iae
<Peste_Bubonica> frmza jairão?
<jairus> tranquilo
<animamibis> queda na net
<animamibis> voltei
<jairus> ok
<animamibis> "geekluc" vc perguntou do blender
<jairus> e vc peste_bubonica
<Peste_Bubonica> bão tb!"
<geekluc> animamibis, é que eu uso maya, então o blender tem algumas coisisnhas q não entendo
<geekluc> animamibis, o smooth por exemplo, é mto esquisito
<jairus> o blender, vi uma demostraçao e show
<animamibis> "geekluc" pq?
<Rudolf> geekluc: tu queria o que?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: igual?
<geekluc> não sei
<geekluc> pode ser que seja alguma configuração
<geekluc> o smooth do blender não parece um smooth
<animamibis> me passa contato
<animamibis> vamos troca ideia
<geekluc> animamibis, é comigo?
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiheiuehieieuheiuh
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, é...
<Peste_Bubonica> vamos ver ...
<animamibis> eu estou entrando nessa area agora e so estudo blender
<animamibis> sim geekluc
<animamibis> com vc
<geekluc> animamibis, tem skype? gtalk?
<Rudolf> ummmm
<Rudolf> rolou um clima
<jairus> ahah
<animamibis> affff
<animamibis> tenho
<jairus> AHAHAH
<geekluc> gente
<animamibis> Ronaldo_flavio
<geekluc> animamibis, já tem namorado
<jairus> ahahahaha
<animamibis> skype
<geekluc> deixem-no em paz
<jairus> que isso
<jairus> a meu deus
<jairus> que isso
<jairus> vamos mand
<animamibis> ta bom sou gay e dai vou processar vcs por homofobismo
<animamibis> haushuahsuhau
<jairus> vamos manter a disciplina
<animamibis> vao cuida dos seus pcs tao cheio de virus
<jairus> homofobismo virtual
<geekluc> animamibis, addedado
<jairus> homofobismo virtual
<jairus> ahahaha
<jairus> so faltava esta
<geekluc> animamibis, de onde vc tc?
<animamibis> ta agora vamo fala de coisa importante
<geekluc> haeaeuheheahae
<animamibis> bom cara eu moro no fim do mundo
<animamibis> cidadezinha chamada chapadao do sul
<geekluc> edge city?
<animamibis> no interoooor de ms
<geekluc> nunca ouvi falar
<geekluc> animamibis, vc faz oq da vida?
<jairus> é bonita a cidade
<jairus> vi as fotos
<geekluc> chapadão do sul parece nome de uma boca de fumo
<animamibis> huasua
<geekluc> ou de traficante
<animamibis> a cidade fica numa chapadao sae relevo
<animamibis> tem a ver com geografia
<jairus> muito bonita esta cidade
<geekluc> :P
<animamibis> normal vc e brasileiro nao deve se lembrar dos estudos ne
<animamibis> hauhsuhaus
<animamibis> zuera
<geekluc> é bonito sim
<geekluc> animamibis, essa doeu =(
<animamibis> foi um monte gaucho que deu o nome da cidade é por isso
<jairus> acredito que seja meno violenta que o rio de janeiro
<jairus> aqui a violencia domina
<geekluc> então nós acertamos mesmo
<geekluc> animamibis, é viado
<animamibis> aqui nd
<animamibis> violencia aqui so quando nao se tira o pe da estrada
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehiuehieuhe
<animamibis> os carros passam em cima
<animamibis> kkkk
<geekluc> Eu sou de SP
<geekluc> é impressionante como vc vira a esquina e parece o paraiso, vira outra esquina e parece o inferno
<geekluc> SP é bipolar
<jairus> verdade
<Rudolf> foda é virar a esquina e dar de cara com um 38
<Peste_Bubonica> isso é bem possivel mesmo
<jairus> aqui no rio rudolf nao custa muito
<geekluc> kkk
<Peste_Bubonica> rio de janeiro?
<geekluc> não acho SP violenta
<Peste_Bubonica> custa menos ainda
<Rudolf> geekluc: juuuura
<Peste_Bubonica> bandido distribui mais bala aí que papai noel em época de eleição
<Rudolf> euheiuheiuehiuehiuehe
<geekluc> eu nunca vi ou conheco alguem que presenciou algum assalto ou algo do tipo
<Rudolf> mas sim, nordeste é pior
<geekluc> talvez seja pelos lugares q ando
<Rudolf> geekluc: mas não quer dizer que não exista
<jairus> sera
<jairus> acho que o nordeste tranquilo
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> certeza
<geekluc> Rudolf, claro...
<geekluc> Eu trabalho em Pinheiros, se não me engano só teve 1 ocorrência policial no ano de 2011
<jairus> Eu sei que aqui o governador esta tentando colocar ordem na casa
<jairus> com as upps
<jairus> mas so a capital
<Rudolf> jairus: para ingles ver né
<jairus> poxa geekluc aqui acho é todo dia
<Rudolf> jairus: cooopa, olimpiada
<jairus> verdade rudolf
<animamibis> ai geekluc eu vou dar uma trabalhada aqui mas me add ai no skype eu acabei de instala o ubuntu studio e tenho que instala os programas aqui
<animamibis> qualquer coisa chamem ai
<geekluc> algumas imagens de pinheiros pra vcs https://www.google.com/search?q=pinheiros+s%C3%A3o+paulo&hl=pt-BR&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=8y8YUIuMNayw0AGi-ICgAQ&ved=0CF0Q_AUoAQ&biw=1855&bih=994
<animamibis> obrigado jairus
<geekluc> animamibis, eu já add
<jairus> legal geek
<jairus> ok animamibis
<animamibis> aaa
<animamibis> ia esquecendo ve ai no youtube
<animamibis> meu canal minhas animacoes de aprendizado estao la
<animamibis> canal chama mibisepat
<animamibis> ops
<animamibis> mibisepaty
<jairus> valeu
<geekluc> então gente
<geekluc> o smooth do blender é feio mesmo ou é config?
<geekluc> ah, tem outra coisa
<geekluc> eu tive a impressão de q os smooths são individuais no blender
<geekluc> não tem como deixar tudo "smoothado" como no maya?
<geekluc> no maya é um modo de visão
<geekluc> no blender parece ser uma caracteristica do objeto
<animamibis> aqui minha primeira animaco da minha vida
<animamibis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ5CfXq5wlQ
<jairus> e isso ai
<geekluc> animamibis, pô cara! Monitor de tubo???
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehiuehiuehieuhieuhiuheiuhe
<animamibis> é uma tentativa de copiar a casa do meu maestro kkkkk é uma copia ele tem mesmo esses monitores la
<animamibis> lkkkk
<animamibis> cara fiz a animacao vendo uns tutoriais levei ceca de 3 dias depois foram 36 horas pra renderizar num pc velho que tenho la em casa
<animamibis> pensa num desanimo de ver o trem nao ir pra frente kkkkk
<animamibis> nao tinha placa de video
<animamibis> 2gb de ram
<geekluc> tenso cara
<animamibis> processador 2.0
<geekluc> imagina o render de avatar na sua maquina
<animamibis> instalei uma gforce 1024
<jairus> caramba
<animamibis> fui tenta fazer um trampo mais pesado a placa queimou kkkk
<geekluc> O_o
<geekluc> tenso
<animamibis> nunca use smooth nivel 5
<animamibis> com render 5
<animamibis> e muito apelativo
<geekluc> placas não deveriam queimar com excesso de trabalho
<jairus> coisa de doido
<animamibis> a minha apelo um poco usei tudo qualidade hd pra ver se ficava bom e o trem aqueceu alem
<jairus> fera
<geekluc> animamibis, aí é onde tá. Ele não deveria aquecer além!
<animamibis> nao sei ate hoje qual equilibrio perfeito entre o melhor video quantidade de ram
<animamibis> ta bom confeço comprei no araguai
<animamibis> paragai
<geekluc> Meu notebook é um i5 com 4gb de ram e placa integrada da intel
<animamibis> deve ter isso
<geekluc> e eu assisto vídeos em 4k sem problemas
<animamibis> e roda bem as partes grafica
<animamibis> ?
<geekluc> em um monitor externo é claro
<geekluc> animamibis, vídeo não é gráfico o suficiente pra vc? kkk
<geekluc> eu jogo alguns jogos pesadinhos aqui
<geekluc> em um monitor externo de 1080p
<lambertini> :) tarde
<geekluc> mas em tempos q um smartphone roda jogos com qualidade entre ps2 e ps3, isso é fichinha
<geekluc> lambertini, tarde ^^
<geekluc> ps2.5
<megalinux> megalinux
<Trovic> io pessoal
<jairus> ola
<jairus> boa tarde
<Trovic> boa
<YanGM> oi
<Rudolf> YanGM: oi
<YanGM> Eu queria deixar meu PC antigo como cache de internet usando ubuntu server+squid, só que ele só tem uma placa de rede.
<Rudolf> YanGM: sem chance
<YanGM> nem usando aquele truque de dividir um cabo de rede em dois?
<Rudolf> huhiueheiuheiuheiuehiuehieuhieuhieuheiueh
<lambertini> que truque é esse? tipo holdini ?
<lambertini> rs
<Rudolf> HEUHEIUEIUEHIUEHIUEHIEUHE
<Rudolf> TIPO MANDRAKE
<YanGM> já vi no instructables, que dá para usar uma porta como duas portas
<Rudolf> YanGM: FALA DE NOVO
<jairus> qual o assunto que ta rolando
<YanGM> em vez de ser uma conexão de 1Gbps, passa a ser duas de 10/100Mbps
<YanGM> vou ver se tenho o link
<jairus> posso dar uma dica
<Rudolf> YanGM: ESSE EU QUERO APRENDER
<YanGM> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-your-own-Ethernet-%22splitter%22/
<Rudolf> YanGM: MANDA O LINK AÍ
<YanGM> era nisso ai que eu estva pensando
<jairus> a questao e a placa
<jairus> querem alguma dica
<geekluc> YanGM, eu já vi seu nick em algum lugar... Nos conhecemos?
<YanGM> geekluc: talvez, você costuma usar outros nicks?
<geekluc> YanGM, rotterdam, lucgeek, geeksapiens... xD
<jairus> qual o assunto que esta rolando
<jairus> na sala
<Rudolf> YanGM: CARA, VC PODE ATÉ FAZER ISSO
<Rudolf> YanGM: GO AHEAD
<Rudolf> YanGM: MASSSSS, DAE UM VAI NO MODEM, OUTRO PARA O SWITCH DA REDE INTERNA
<Rudolf> YanGM: QUAL O THROUGPUT DA SUA REDE
<YanGM> o PC é um pentium 4, 2GB de ram, 80gb de hd, vai servir dois notes (um windows e outro dual-boot) através de um roteador wireless
<Rudolf> YanGM: QUAL O THROUGPUT DA SUA REDE
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc vai ter que usar alias
<YanGM> o router roda open-wrt, dá pra fazer muita coisa com ele
<Rudolf> YanGM: ou iproute2 para configurar sua placa com dois ips
<Rudolf> YanGM: então faça
<Rudolf> mas é uma puta gambiarra
<Rudolf> eu recomendo comprar uma segunda placa de rede
<Rudolf> cache web requere processamento
<Rudolf> caixa já é antiga
<YanGM> eu também pen$ei ni$$o
<Rudolf> e vai ter que lhe dar aida com tabela de roteamento
<Rudolf> pura gambiarra
<YanGM> minha net é rápida e talz, mas as vezes fica muito instável, isso sem falar nos updates e etc
<YanGM> o p4 eu consigo fazer overclock para 3,3 e o clock original dele é 3,0
<lambertini> cache é um perigo !
<YanGM> lambertini: por quê?
<lambertini> YanGM a velocidade nesse caso não vai importar
<Rudolf> YanGM: tua maquina vai ser gargalo
<Rudolf> YanGM: o cache pode corromper
<Rudolf> YanGM: pura viagem achar que ele faz milagre
<lambertini> YangGM, para desenvolvedores há muitos problemas em atualizações em dns e páginas e tal
<YanGM> milagre não, só agilizar certas coisas e ajudar nas horas de pico
<YanGM> são dois notes com win7 64bit, imagina a velocidade de navegação quando os dois resolvem baixar as mesmas atualizações
<Rudolf> YanGM: vai na fé campeão
<YanGM> se eu tivesse outra placa de rede, ainda teria gargalo?
<Rudolf> YanGM: sim
<Rudolf> YanGM: seu disco
<lambertini> cara placa de rede custa 15 reais
<lambertini> rs
<jairus> seriam quantas maquinas
<jairus> esta rede
<YanGM> vish pior que eu não sei a velocidade do disco
<jairus> ide ou sata
<YanGM> 2 notes idênticos, um xbox raramente e dois androids
<Rudolf> YanGM: não é mais fácil bloquear o update do windows, e liberar somente quando vc tá com folga na rede?
<YanGM> se esse tal de cache desse certo eu até diminuiria a velocidade da net, pra economizar uns trocados
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> vai sofrer
<YanGM> o outro note não é meu, por isso queria "automatizar"
<jairus> ide a velocidade e de 133 MB/s
<YanGM> um raspberry pi é mais parrudo que esse pc né?
<jairus> sata de 150 a 600 MB/s
<YanGM> e a minha net é atualmente de 10Mb/ps
<YanGM> ele é um IDE
<jairus> tamanho ?
<YanGM> 80GB
<jairus> quantas maquinas na rede YangM
<jairus> eu utilizo o squid aqui na empresa
<YanGM> 2 notes idênticos, um xbox raramente e dois androids
<YanGM> os dois notes rodam o mesmo win de mesma arquitetura e programas semelhantes como chrome, java, etc
<YanGM> o roteador tem velocidade de 150Mbps no wifi
<Rudolf> aham
<YanGM> e se eu não me engano 100Mbps nas portas ethernet
<Rudolf> aham
<jairus> na questao de cache utilizando o squid, temos que observar
<YanGM> o PC é um positivo de uns 5 anos atrás (má compra, eu sei)
<jairus> sempre o tamanho do HD
<YanGM> eu posso espetar um hd usb com 500gb livre nele
<jairus> pois a tendencia e sempre aumentar o volume do cache
<jairus> acredito que usb não seria legal, por causa da taxa de velocidade de acesso
<YanGM> esse hd usb tem 1tb, 500 poderia ser para cache, total de ~580, e 500 para os meus dados, em smb na rede
<YanGM> o de 80gb sozinho seria melhor?
<jairus> acredito que seria ideal continuar utilizando IDE, bastando apenas verificar sempre o espaço em disco
<jairus> e se for usb vc devera ver qual a versao da usb 1.0, 2.0 ou 3.0
<YanGM> quando eu for mexer nele eu vou ver se ele suporta sata
<YanGM> tô pensando em vender o modem pci e uma placa de tv pci que ele tem
<jairus> se suporta sata melhor ainda
<YanGM> e compro um hd maior e a placa de rede
<YanGM> se ele suportar sata
<YanGM> mas esse p4 não é um gargalo?
<YanGM> aliás, o ubuntu ainda se dá bem com p4?
<YanGM> ele é 64bit, mas roda melhor sistemas de 32bit pelo o que eu percebi
<jairus> sim
<YanGM> então se eu colocar um sata nele e outra placa de rede, o bicho não vai ter gargalo nem vai me dar problemas?
<jairus> nao
<jairus> agora se vc quiser um controle melhor.
<jairus> utilizando recursos como controle de banda e outros.
<YanGM> beleza, torcer para ele aguentar um sata, pois pc velho não tem valor de venda e comprar um novo... não cabe no bolso
<jairus> indico o BRAZILNET
<jairus> desculpa
<jairus> brasilfw
<jairus> http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/
<YanGM> eu queria deixar ele fazendo cache dns, de atualizações do so e programas e fazendo cache dessas coisas dos sites, como logos etc.
<jairus> entao tranquilo
<jairus> squid, dns, dhcp certo ?
<YanGM> dhcp fica no router, com openwrt
<YanGM> fora isso certo
<jairus> tudo bem
<jairus> sem problemas
<jairus> cache e dns
<YanGM> o squid tem plugin para baixar atualizações de programas e do windows antes dos clientes pedirem?
<YanGM> também vou colocar um ad-blocker nesse pc
<YanGM> jairus: quais são as principais diferenças do BrazilFW para o Squid em cima de um ubuntu server?
<jairus> eu ja usei o brasilfw
<jairus> fiz um trabalho num provedor de acesso a net aqui
<jairus> onde o controle de banda qos, e o controle de acesso do usuario era fundamental.
<jairus> claro que vc pode fazer isso atraves de qualquer linux
<jairus> porem, eu não se algum de vcs lembram do projeto coyote
<jairus> era um linux de apenas 50 mb de tamanho
<YanGM> é que eu ainda estou meio confuso
<jairus> que era na realidade um roteador.
<jairus> este projeto foi descontinuado
<jairus> e um grupo de brasileiros pegaram este projeto e transformaram no BRASILFW
<YanGM> como por exemplo, colocar o pc antes ou no router, ping, etc
<jairus> o BRASILFW hoje é uma distribuição router
<YanGM> já ouvi falar desse coyote em algum lugar...
<pauloolhos> uso  bfw a 4 anos
<jairus> completa
<jairus> grafica
<jairus> e eficaz
<jairus> e de facil configuração
<jairus> claro eu usei o BFW por que era uma quantidade de maquinas gigantesca (300 maquinas)
<jairus> entao configurar na unha perderia muito tempo.
<jairus> e o BFW ja vem pronto.
<YanGM> o que compensa mais? colocar ele antes do roteador ou no roteador, funcionando com proxy apenas nas aplicações que eu quiser?
<jairus> esse roteador seria ja o gateway de internet
<YanGM> modem - pc - roteador wifi ou modem - roteador wifi - pc
<jairus> sim
<jairus> galera tenho que ir agora
<YanGM> vish
<YanGM> ok
<YanGM> até mais
<jairus> YanGM depois a gente ve isso ai
<YanGM> blz
<jairus> qualquer ajuda me fale
<jairus> vou estar sempre quando puder no forum
<jairus> um abraço pessoal
<YanGM> ok
<YanGM> flw
<Peste_Bubonica> coyote é uma das distros mais antigas
<Peste_Bubonica> ja fazia firewalls portaveis desde o kernel 2.2
<megalinux> algume me ajuda?:
<megalinux> ??
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-01
<ramon> boa noite pessoal?
<ramon> to com um problema aqui com a unity alguem pode tenta me ajuda?
<ramon> nem uma das barras tão aparecendo :S
<jairus> boa noite galera
<jairus> e ai alguma novidade
<wbsd> ramon: tu instalou o ppa xorg edgers?
<ramon> mano não
<wbsd> tento atualizar o sistema depois desses problemas?
<ramon> quero veja
<ramon> ja*
<ramon> alem disso
<jairus> fale ai galera
<ramon> minha tela de login ta com um tema da gnome3 shell alguma coisa assim
<jairus> tive um problema no 12.04 com alguns repositorios extras
<ramon> queria remove-la
<jairus> o que vc queria remover ramon
<chester> ola galera alguem pode me ajudar?
<wbsd> chester: depende
<chester> sou novo no linux
<chester> preciso instalar um arguivo .run
<chester> heheh"Não sei ..."
<chester> preciso instalar NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.59.run
<wbsd> chester
<wbsd> pelo terminal
<Daekdroom> No site da NVIDIA deve ter instruções.
<wbsd> chmod +x NVIDIA...
<wbsd> e depois ./NVIDIa....
<Trovic> pessoal alguem sabe como colocar o gnome 2.3 sem ter que compilar ele todinho
<Trovic> ??[
<chester> pois é No such file
<chester> e aeeeee?
<chester> dei um ls e apareceu desktop tha certo a pasta foi onde pus o arquivo..
<Trovic> pessoal alguem sabe como colocar o gnome 2.3 sem ter que compilar ele todinho ??
<wbsd> Trovic: não existe milagres
 * Trovic muito triste
<Trovic> wbsd, pelo jeito vou ter que compilar o gnome 2.3
<wbsd> use o mate
<wbsd> ou cinammon
<wbsd> gnome 2.3 foi deprecated
<wbsd> boa sorte compilando essa bagaça
<Trovic> ahsuhasuahsuas
<Trovic> preciso de sorte msm
<Trovic> mas se nao der certo vou tentar o mate
<Fisico> terminei a primeira versão Rudolf, da qualificação
<Fisico> mandada pro orientador já
<lucios> ola
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<RodrigO23> Alguem ai usa freebsd?
<wbsd> RodrigO23: diga
<RodrigO23> [wbsd]: iai como vc esta
<RodrigO23> ontem eu baixei o freebsd 9
<RodrigO23> so pra sair da rotina do ubuntu
<RodrigO23> e instalei tmb o gnome
<RodrigO23> so que como estou usando Vmware eu nao consigo ajustar a resoluçao pelo xorg.conf
<RodrigO23> fica so em 800X600
<wbsd> cara
<wbsd> nem sei te dizer se tem driver pro vmware
<wbsd> e mesmo se tiver
<wbsd> não dá pra esperar muita coisa dele
<wbsd> :P
<RodrigO23> ehh eu toh ligado, no ubuntu eu uso os drivers
<RodrigO23> mas mesmo assim nao daria pra configurar o Vesa pelo xorg wbsd
<wbsd> RodrigO23: vesa é básico
<wbsd> e não tem nada
<wbsd> perda de tempo isso cara~~
<RodrigO23> [wbsd]: eh toh vendo que vou ter que voltar para o Virtual Box
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<sistematico> RodrigO23: xorg.conf em algumas distros está depreciado.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Ao invés disso use os arquivos contidos em xorg.conf.d/
<wbsd> em nenhuma distro isso foi depreciado
<wbsd> ainda se usa isso
<wbsd> mas no diretório xorg.conf.d
<wbsd> e no freebsd
<wbsd> ainda se usa o diretório /etc/X11/Xorg
<sistematico> Eu não uso.
<sistematico> Nem no FreeBSD, nem no Debian, nem no Arch Linux.
<RodrigO23> [sistematico]: ow como eu estou usando um Freebsd mais "novo"
<sistematico> Usa quem quiser.
<RodrigO23> posso instalar o gnome 3?
<wbsd> não
<RodrigO23> putz serio?
<RodrigO23> @@
<RodrigO23> amanha eu vou tentar pelo virtual box
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Pode.
<RodrigO23> ahh bomm
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Só não te garanto que será fácil.
<RodrigO23> rsrsrsr
<RodrigO23> eh eu toh ligado sistematico
<flayke> Boa noite
<RodrigO23> eu segui o tutorial do manual no site e foi osso viu
<flayke> Conectado via android
<RodrigO23> boa flayke
<flayke> Rsrs
<sistematico> Que site?
<RodrigO23> do freebsd
<RodrigO23> segui o Handbook
<flayke> Oi rodrigo23
<RodrigO23> [flayke]: Ola flayke
<RodrigO23> como q vc esta?
<flayke> Suaveee rsrs ..
<flayke> Mano pc foi pro buraco
<wbsd> é
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<wbsd> vai ter que acessar o cvs do gnome-devel team
<wbsd> RodrigO23: boa sorte
<sistematico> RodrigO23: http://www.marcuscom.com:8080/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11/gnome-desktop3/
<sistematico> Só que eu não testei isso.
<flayke> Agora so me resta meu telefone
<RodrigO23> opa vou testar amanha mesmooo sistematico
<wbsd> sistematico: ele vai ter que copiar toda a bagaça
<wbsd> e não só isso
<wbsd> kkkk
<wbsd> agora RodrigO23
<wbsd> why freebsd?
<sistematico> Quer usar, deixa o cara usar.
 * sistematico = FreeBSD Evangelist. 
<RodrigO23> eu queria entrar em contato com novas distros wbsd
<RodrigO23> Ubuntu = linux
<flayke> O freebsd é fodaaaa
<RodrigO23> e Freebsd = Unix
<RodrigO23> correto?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: É bom até pra aprender como tudo funciona, na pior das hipóteses tu volta pro Linux com mais conhecimento.
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<RodrigO23> eh verdade
<sistematico> RodrigO23: FreeBSD = FreeBSD.
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<wbsd> ambos são unix-like
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Unix é marca registrada da SCO.
<RodrigO23> putz que gafe
<wbsd> clones do unix
<RodrigO23> entendi
<wbsd> clones = "fazem a mesma coisa"
<wbsd> mas não tem o código igual
<wbsd> e blah blah
<RodrigO23> mas se eu quiser usar o bash eu posso
<sistematico> Pode.
<sistematico> Normal.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Default do root é csh.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Eu uso o ZSH como usuário.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tem mais de 20k de apps no ports.
<RodrigO23> sinceramente eu achei o freebsd muito interessante
<RodrigO23> orra
<sistematico> RodrigO23: E é, só queira compara-lo ao Linux.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tempo de boot por exemplo.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: No Linux eu consigo 8 segundos com um Celeron 1.3, no FreeBSD 25 segundos em um Quad-Core.
<sistematico> Fresh Install.
<RodrigO23> no meu caso eu toh usando um Core 2 duo
<sistematico> RodrigO23: É igual comparar maçã com banana.
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<RodrigO23> ehh nao tem nada a ver um com o outro neh
<sistematico> É.
<RodrigO23> uns colegas me falaram
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tá usando o STABLE ou RELEASE?
<RodrigO23> o para com isso de freebsd usa o openbsd que vai ser melhor pra vc
<RodrigO23> Release
<RodrigO23> release 9
<wbsd> openbsd é uma coisa que não evolui
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<sistematico> FreeBSD é bom, a questão é que o OpenBSD é o S.O. "da moda".
<wbsd> assim como um dia o netbsd foi também
<wbsd> outro morto
<wbsd> diga-se de passagem
<RodrigO23> e nem sempre eh mais seguro neh
<wbsd> well RodrigO23
<wbsd> guantos GB de rom?
<wbsd> o openbsd é o mais seguro
<wbsd> sem sombra de dúvidas =x
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Todos querem usar o OpenBSD pra dizer: "Eu sou o fodão que consegui instalar o OpenBSD".
<sistematico> heh
<wbsd> na realidade
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<wbsd> o openbsd é o mais user-friendly
<wbsd> mas nego acha que é difícil
<wbsd> não sei pq o.o
<RodrigO23> é o grande orgasmo de quem usa um So assim neh
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Só que a 10 anos atrás não era assim não amiguinho.
<RodrigO23> tenho 80 Gb wbsd
<sistematico> O instalar dele melhorou muito.
<wbsd> sistematico: 10 anos atrás é passado
<wbsd> ~~
<sistematico> Digo Instalador.
<wbsd> RodrigO23: 80 gb de memória ram?o.o
<sistematico> wbsd: Óbvio, senão não seria "atrás".
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> nao de ram eu tenho 4 gb
<sistematico> :|
<wbsd> bitch
<wbsd> use zfs então
<wbsd> =)
<RodrigO23> zfs
<sistematico> Eu uso ZFS.
<RodrigO23> eu comecei a me interessar pelo freebsd
<sistematico> Tá usando Windows?
<RodrigO23> agora sim,
<sistematico> Porque?
<RodrigO23> meu filho joga uns jogos ,
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Quais jogos?
<RodrigO23> mas eu ja estou providenciando outra maquina para ele
<RodrigO23> Batle field, Point blank
<sistematico> Esses jogos são pesados.
<RodrigO23> e como sistematico
<sistematico> Achei que ele jogava o jogo da minhoquinha.
<sistematico> Worms.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Eu gosto bastante do Counter-Strike.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Você não joga?
<RodrigO23> jogo de vez em quando
<RodrigO23> um flight simulator
<RodrigO23> counter strike
<RodrigO23> point blank
<sistematico> Joga o Source?
<RodrigO23> jogo, mas eu preciso baixar aqui
<sistematico> Tem Steam?
<RodrigO23> nao
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Baixa, é gratuíta :D
<RodrigO23> o steam
<RodrigO23> ?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: O CSS custa $5,00, se sobrar um dinheiro, invista.
<RodrigO23> 5 conto?
<sistematico> É.
<sistematico> Steam é grátis.
<RodrigO23> aonde que eu baixo
<sistematico> Counter-Strike: Source custa 5 dólares(ou custava).
<sistematico> RodrigO23: steampowered.com
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Comprei o meu em 2002, 8 CDs :\
<RodrigO23> 8 cds?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Era..
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Half-Life 2 + Counter-Strike MOD.
<RodrigO23> ahh meu vizinho comprou need for speed carbon
<RodrigO23> 4 cds
<sistematico> Detalhe que o CSS num era jogo ainda, era apenas um MOD do HL.
<sistematico> Carbon é muito bom.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Tenho ele original, pela Steam tambem.
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> dai saiu a versao de dvd
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Acho que paguei uns $20,00
<kernel> RodrigO23, dizae rapaz
<kernel> sumido ;/
<RodrigO23> aoooooooooo kernel
<RodrigO23> pode cre manow
<RodrigO23> andei meio sumido vei
<RodrigO23> [sistematico]: tem uma loja de informatica aqui que vende uma porrada de jogos
<RodrigO23> diz ai como q vc esta kernel
<kernel> estou bem mano
<RodrigO23> vai de 69 a 109 reais
<kernel> estudando sempre ;)
<RodrigO23> opa que otimo emm
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Pela Steam acho que é bem mais barato.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Mas tem que ter uma NET veloz.
<RodrigO23> eu tenho 4 meas
<RodrigO23> mega
<sistematico> 10GB, 15GB, 20GB um joguinho qualquer.
<RodrigO23> pode cre
<RodrigO23> isso ai em 2, 3 dvds
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Já dá tranquilo, eu usava 1Mb
<RodrigO23> baixo o gta Sa em 2 horas e meia a 3
<sistematico> http://i.imgur.com/YoQ0x.jpg
<sistematico> Vim é coisa de maluco :\
<RodrigO23> ow eu gosto do Vi
<sistematico> Vou voltar pro meu joguinho medieval.
<sistematico> Abraços.
<xGrind> alguem ae usando kernel 3.4?
<RodrigO23> abs sistematico
<RodrigO23> t+
<sistematico> [lucas@ironhide ~]:% uname -r                                                                                                                                         [0]
<sistematico> 3.4.6-2-ck
<sistematico> Desculpa o flood.
<sistematico> xGrind: Eu :D
<xGrind> sistematico, li em um site q o suporte a video integrado está melhor. vdd?
<sistematico> Sei lá.
<sistematico> xGrind: Meu PC é *sempre* um lixo.
<xGrind> 3.5 tem melhoria no nvidia
<sistematico> Independente de qualquer suporte.
<sistematico> hahaha
<xGrind> o loco kk
<xGrind> qual config?
<sistematico> xGrind: Acer Aspire One 1410.
<sistematico> xGrind: Novinho, com uma *mega* processador Celereon 1.3.
<xGrind> mas qts de ram?
<sistematico> 2GB.
<RodrigO23> vou indo nessa ai amanha eu volto galera
<RodrigO23> boa noite ai pra vcs
<xGrind> RodrigO23, flws
<sistematico> xGrind: Tenho um mais novo ainda, que é mais lixo ainda.
<xGrind> sistematico, entao vc nao usa ubuntu ;x
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahaa
<RodrigO23> flw xGrind, sistematico, wbsd, kernel
<sistematico> xGrind: Não, acho que nem daria.
<sistematico> Num sei.
<RodrigO23> fui
<xGrind> tentei colocar lubuntu no outro pc aki. o flash nao instala
<kernel> xGrind, eu tou no 3.4.6-1
<sistematico> xGrind: Nunca usei Ubuntu.
<xGrind> tipo, instalo e ele nao roda. mostra q nao tenho permissão. eu hein
<sistematico> xGrind: Testei por umas duas semanas, mas não gostei muito.
<xGrind> kernel, sua placa é on ou off?
<kernel> onboard
<kernel> qual placa?
<kernel> VGA?
<kernel> Sound?
<sistematico> Video.
<kernel> aqui ta sussa
<sistematico> <xGrind> sistematico, li em um site q o suporte a video integrado está melhor. vdd?
<xGrind> da intel
<sistematico> kernel: Minha placa de vídeo é compartilhada.
<wbsd> está melhor
<sistematico> kernel: Infâme Intel GPU.
<wbsd> o SNA beneficia a todos
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-kernel-linux-3-4-ubuntu.html
<sistematico> Mas eu consigo viver com esse drama.
<wbsd> mas quem ganha todo amor agora são os Ivy Bridge
<xGrind> vo por aki. ia por o 3.5, mas ainda é muito novo :D
<sistematico> xGrind: Eu se fosse você nem mexia.
<sistematico> xGrind: Ainda mais no Ubuntu.
<sistematico> hhihihihi
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> mas nao vou remover o outro sistematico
<sistematico> Pra bugar é 1 segundo.
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<xGrind> cara, nao sei oq fizeram no ubuntu, q o firefox 14 roda de boa os videos do youtube
<xGrind> no mageia ta dando crash, e em outras distros tb.
<sistematico> xGrind: Isso é uma cilada Bino!!! -> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carga_pesada#Internet
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> usa oq ae? debian?
<sistematico> Nesse aqui eu tô usando o Arch Linux.
<sistematico> xGrind: No mais lixo dos lixos do super lixo eu uso Debian Testing(Wheezy).
<sistematico> xGrind: E no  meu PC desktop(que mora lá longe) eu uso o FreeBSD.
<kernel> eu tambem,
<kernel> arch linux é bom demaissss
<xGrind> kernel pae é pra quem tem mais de 4gb de ram ne?
<kernel> todo dia tem atualização
<sistematico> kernel: É, até você migrar pro Systemd.
<sistematico> jhahahahahaaha
<kernel> auiheaehaeihaue
<kernel> so saiu do arch pro BSD
<kernel> ;P
<kernel> preciso estudar mais
<kernel> xGrind, tenho 2gb
<sistematico> kernel: Aí você conhecerá o verdadeiro pesadelo meu pequeno gafanhoto!
<kernel>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kernel> Mem:          1941       1176        764          0          7        129
<kernel> -/+ buffers/cache:       1039        901
<kernel> Swap:         1027         12       1014
<kernel> ta fileres aqui com 2gb
<sistematico> kernel: Systemd, FreeBSD e todas as outras porcarias..
<kernel> sistematico, tu nao usava bsd maxo
<kernel> ja trocou ?
<kernel> :/
<xGrind> kernel, mas usa qual kernel? pae ou non pae?
<sistematico> kernel: Leia ^
<sistematico> kernel: Estou com preguiça de repetir.
<kernel> auheiahueaieuae
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> kernel: FreeBSD é em outra máquina.
<kernel> ah sim
<kernel> estou satisfeito com meu arch ;)
<kernel> rodando com o xfce4
<sistematico> Essa aqui eu fui migrar pro Systemd e me ferrei, num sei usar essa porcaria ainda.
<kernel> vou comprar outro pente de 2gb
<sistematico> hahahahahha
<kernel> uiaheaueiheuaeiua
<kernel> é bsd ?
<kernel> unix?
<xGrind> achei
<xGrind> O Kernel Ubuntu 3.4, lançado a algumas semanas por exemplo, trouxe uma melhora considerável para usuários com placas de vídeo integradas da Intel, e o Kernel Linux 3.5 promete melhorar consideravelmente a performance de placas de vídeo da ATI.
<sistematico> Systemd?
<kernel> sim
<sistematico> Não, não é Unix :D
<sistematico> kernel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd
<sistematico> kernel: Systemd é o futuro do Linux!
<sistematico> kernel: Ele vai substituir os antigos scripts no estilo SysV.
<sistematico> kernel: Entendeu?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> vai parecer com os bsd like?
<sistematico> kernel: Aqui o boot passou de 15-20 pra 5-8 segundos mais ou menos.
<kernel> ou vai ser melhor
<kernel> rapaz meu ta nessa faixa tambem
<sistematico> kernel: Não, vai parecer o sistema alienigena do JavaNunes.
<kernel> 10 segundos
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> heh
<kernel> javanunes é osso
<sistematico> "foderal".
<kernel> auIEaHeiuaHEhAIUehiaHeuha
<sistematico> chata "bagarai"..
<sistematico> chato "bagarai"..
<sistematico> heh
<kernel> ele usa darwin
<kernel> da sun né
<kernel> é unix
<sistematico> Ele usa uma Lixeira na cabeça isso sim.
<kernel> com certeza
<sistematico> Na lista fug-br os caras tavam citando um artigo do cara ainda..
<sistematico> Eu falei: "Gente, abandona esse cara, ele é um psicopata"..
<sistematico> Ficaram bravos comigo ainda.
<kernel> aehaiuehiaheiuhau
<sistematico> Eu falei, gostou do cara? leva ele pra casa!
<sistematico> Falaram que ele era um coitadinho que tinha "transtornos"..
<sistematico> Eu falei: "Quero que ele morra..".
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Num me deve nada, nem eu devo pra ele.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Mas que ele é mega-ultra-super-max insuportável isso ele é.
<sistematico> Tomou um +i aqui umas 10x
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Vou nessa, valeu..
<sistematico> kernel: Leia sobre o Systemd, não vai se arrepender.
<sistematico> kernel: O PC desliga em 1 seg.
<sistematico> Fui..
<paulo> bom dia
<paulo> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<paulo> eu criei um pendrive bootavel do ubuntu e gostaria de saber se tem como eu jogar arquivos nele com o ubuntu aberto sem instalar aberto direto do pendrive???
<paulo> eu queria fazer um bkp de algumas coisas do pc e utilizei o pendrive de boot com o ubuntu
<paulo> alguem ai pode me ajudar?????
<paulo> oiiii??
<paulo> droga to falando sozinho
<paulo> =(
<paulo> obrigado pela ajuda de todos, forum ajudou bastante
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> paulo: Calma meu amiguinho.
<sistematico> paulo: São 4 horas da manhã, provavelmente 5 aí onde você está.
<sistematico> paulo: Ao contrário de mim, alguns dormem por aqui.
<sistematico> paulo: Não entendi sua dúvida.
<sistematico> paulo: Gostaria de poder ajudar.
<sistematico> paulo: Pode re-formular a pergunta?
<paulo> claro
<paulo> ta ai ainda?
<sistematico> Sim.
<paulo> seguinte
<paulo> o pc do meu irmao pegou um virus
<paulo> e agora ta dando tela azul win
<paulo> eu fiz um pendrive de boot
<paulo> pra poder acessar o note dele
<paulo> com o ubuntu
<paulo> soh q ao invez de instalar eu entrei direto no ubuntu sem fazer a instalação
<paulo> agora eu queria saber se tem como eu fazer um bkp dos arquivos do meu irmão dentro desse pendrive q esta o ubuntu
<paulo> entendeu?
<sistematico> Sim.
<sistematico> Se você fez um Pen-Drive "persistente", sem problemas.
<paulo> como? eu nao acho o pendrive no ubuntu
<sistematico> Tá com ele aberto aí?
<paulo> to sim
<sistematico> Sabe abrir o terminal?
<paulo> dexa eu ver aqui soh um minuto
<paulo> sim aberto aqui
<sistematico> Digite o seguinte:
<sistematico> sudo fdisk -l
<sistematico> mount
<sistematico> Um comando por linha.
<sistematico> E copie o cole o resultado em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Ele vai gerar um endereço, algo como http://paste.ubuntu.com/ksjskdsfksf
<paulo> ixi pera ai to no meu pc aqui
<sistematico> Ok.
<paulo> vou entrar no irc pelo outro note
<paulo> sabe qual o geito mais facil de acessar aqui pela pagina da internet?
<sistematico> O IRC?
<paulo> sim
<paulo> eh q eu to pelo google chrome
<sistematico> paulo: Vê se tem o xchat aí.
<paulo> consegui
<paulo> to entrando como paulo2
<paulo2> vc quer qeu copie onde
<paulo> ta ai??
<paulo> ja colei la onde vc disse
<paulo> como problema pendrive
<paulo> saiu denovo
<paulo> ^^
<paulo2> =/
<sistematico> Opa.
<sistematico> E copie o cole o resultado em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> paulo2: sudo fdisk -l && mount
<sistematico> paulo2: O primeiro comando mostra suas partições e o segundo mostra as partições montadas.
<paulo2> pera ai
<paulo2> vc viu q eu ja postei pra vc no endereco q vc pediu?
<paulo2> postei como problema pendrive
<sistematico> Eu não tenho como achar.
<sistematico> Me passa o link.
<paulo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123017/
<sistematico> Só colou um comando.
<paulo2> a ta
<paulo2> vou colocar os dois
<paulo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123034/
<sistematico> paulo2: Não é -1, é -l.
<sistematico> L minusculo.
<sistematico> l
<paulo2> ixi k
<paulo2> ok
<sistematico> fdisk -l
<paulo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123037/
<paulo2> ve agora
<sistematico> Ok..
<sistematico> É, não sei como isso foi feito.
<sistematico> BTW..
<sistematico> paulo2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent/
<paulo2> ?
<sistematico> paulo2: Ao que me parece, seu LiveUSB não é persistente.
<sistematico> paulo2: Como que criou?
<sistematico> paulo2: Como você que criou?
<sistematico> paulo2: Como que você criou?
<sistematico> heh
<paulo2> dexa eu ver aqui
<paulo2> o nome do programa
<paulo2> universal usb installer
<sistematico> certo
<paulo2> como q eu faco pra ele ser persistente?
<sistematico> não reparou se ele tinha a opção de dados persistentes?
<paulo2> aqui nao tem nao
<paulo2> pode me indicar algum outro programa q possa fazer isso?
<sistematico> paulo2: Peraí.
<sistematico> paulo2: Vou instalar um aqui.
<sistematico> paulo2: "Acho" que o usb-creator tem essa opção.
<sistematico> Mas espera aí.
<paulo> ok vou sair do ubuntu entao pra tentar fazer outro pen ok?
<paulo> to aqui ainda ok
<sistematico> USB Creator.
<paulo> eh melhor esse do q o q eu to usando?
<sistematico> Talvez ele "seja" esse que você está usando.
<sistematico> Abra um terminal e digite usb-creator-gtk
<paulo> vou baixar
<sistematico> Se ele abrir, então é ele mesmo.
<paulo> agora sai do ubuntu
<paulo> to no meu not win
<sistematico> paulo: No Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<sistematico> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/usb-creator-common http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/usb-creator-gtk
<sistematico> Esses são os dois pacotes que você precisa.
<sistematico> Nesse site tem as dependencias tambem.
<paulo> soh mais uma coisinha... quando eu entrar no ubuntu pelo pen ele vai aparecer o pendrive na tela ou eu vou ter q fazer alguma coisa ainda pra poder usar ele ??
<sistematico> Peraí.
<sistematico> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/963/usbcreator.png
<sistematico> Vê?
<sistematico> Tem que arrastar essa barrinha pro máximo.
<sistematico> Acho que dá no máximo 4GB por uma limitação interna do FAT32.
<sistematico> paulo: Tendeu?
<paulo> acho q sim
<sistematico> Aí ele deve mostrar um ícone pra vocẽ.
<paulo> vou tentar
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> Boa sorte amiguinho.
<paulo> muito obrigado pela ajuda de verdade
<sistematico> Estou aqui pra isso.
<paulo> sistematico
<paulo> agora me fala uma coisa
<paulo> como eu faço pra entrar no ubuntu sem instalar, mais em portugues? tem como?
<paulo> <sistematico> ta ai?
<sistematico> Tem como sim.
<sistematico> Qual versão?
<paulo> ultima
<paulo> acabei de baixar
<paulo> rsrs
<sistematico> System -> Administration -> Language Support
<sistematico> paulo: Procure um painel de controle ou algo assim.
<paulo> pois eh, vou la
<paulo> mais as opçoes estao em cinza
<paulo> nao da pra mudar
<paulo> tento instalar e nao da
<sistematico> Porque não é persistente :D
<paulo> ah ta
<sistematico> Refaça o liveUSB de modo persistente.
<paulo> entao agora q eu terminar a instalação denovo vai dar certo entao
<sistematico> Na hora de dar o BOOT ele pergunta se quer entrar em modo "persistent".
<sistematico> paulo: O comportamento esperado é que dê certo.
<sistematico> paulo: Porem nada impede que dê errado.
<paulo> rsrs
<sistematico> paulo: Não sou usuário do Ubuntu, todas as minhas dicas e conselhos devem ser tratados em caráter altamente experimental.
<paulo> e como eu sou azarado isso tem uma boa chance de acontecer
<sistematico> :D
<paulo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<paulo> nossa bacana... vc eh muito inteligente entao, mesmo nao sendo usuario do ubuntu sabe tudo isso
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Não sou inteligente, sou apenas um curioso incondicional.
<paulo> nossa como demora pra fazer a parte do persistente
<paulo> tem q ser persistente mesmo, pq se nao vc desiste rsrsrs
<sistematico> hahahaha
<paulo> bom agora vou indo, tenho q dormir um pouco neh... obrigado pela ajuda sistematico
<paulo> fui
<paulo> ate a proxima
<sistematico> Opa!
<sistematico> De nada..
<sistematico> Um abraço.
<animamibis> bom dia pra todos
<Rudolf> dia
<animamibis> usuarios blender presente?
<animamibis> alguem aqui tambem trabalha especificamente com programação python?
<animamibis> "Rudolf" no link do xchat aparece registre-se sabe como posso fazer isso?
<Rudolf> animamibis: /msg Nickserv help
<animamibis> vlw cara
<Rudolf> disponha
<Hilda> olá
<Rudolf> hau!
<Hilda> :)
<Hilda> alguem de verdade
<Hilda> pensei que era um server vazio
<Hilda> [Rudolf]: de onde vc é?
<Hilda> aqui não tem autocolor?
<Hilda> vou embora
<Hilda> :(
<Rudolf> heuhiuehuehieuheu
<Nafita> bom dia galera
<Nafita> to precisando de uma ajuda para importar uns dados pro libreoffice.
<Nafita> não tô conseguindo fazer como ensina na ajuda
<wool> bom dia preciso de ajuda
<wool> tenho um lg r380 e não consigo instalar o ubuntu nele
<wool> ???
<wool> alguem pode ajudar?
<Rudolf> wool: defina "não consigo"
<Nafita> rudolf
<wool> coloco o cd de instalação da o boot normal e depois fica so o plano de fundo não consigo instalar pq não aparece nada alem do plano de fundo
<Rudolf> wool: pode ser que seu sistema  não suporte
<wool> meu notebook é o r380 d lg placa de video nvidia gerforce
<Rudolf> wool: já pesquisou na internet se alguém já conseguiu?
<Rudolf> Nafita: ?
<Nafita> sim rudolf
<Nafita> tenho uma página que me fornece uma lista de documentos
<Nafita> queria importá-la para o calc
<wool> Rudolf : já ninguem conseguiu não,mais o ubuntu 9.10 instala norml nele,só q quero usar o 12.04
<Rudolf> wool: como disse, provável incompatibilidade com o instalador
<Rudolf> Nafita: que tipo de página?
<wool> nesse caso tenho q ficar no windows mesmo?
<Rudolf> wool: ou pesquisar por soluções, reportar o erro, e ajudar a arrumar o problema
<Nafita> então tô seguindo um manual do libreoffice "0310CG3-Vinculandodadosnocalc"
<wool> eu axo q eh por causa da placa de video
<Nafita> página web
<Rudolf> wool: pode ser
<Nafita> http://www.uesc.br/publicacoes/portarias/
<Rudolf> wool: chega a aparecer algum menu para escolher modo sem framebuffer?
<Nafita> quero importar isso pro calc
<wool> tipow chega na parte de escolher o idioma i coloco portugues brasil e entro em instalar o ubuntu,dai vai e fica so no plano de fundo
<Nafita> até já consegui usando o inserir - vincular a dados externos
<Nafita> ele importou o último mês
<Nafita> preciso do conjunto dos últimos 4 anos
<wool> Rudolf: tipow chega na parte de escolher o idioma i coloco portugues brasil e entro em instalar o ubuntu,dai vai e fica so no plano de fundo
<Nafita> olha esse link wool
<Nafita> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=75401.0
<wool> Nafita:já tinha olhdo ele ontem
<wool> não consegui
<wool> pior q quero usar o ubuntu
<Rudolf> que blza, desde 8.04 problemático
<Rudolf> wool: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-troubleshooting.html
<Rudolf> Nafita: infelizmente, não faço a menor idéia de como resolver seu problema
<Rudolf> Nafita: desculpe
<Rudolf> Nafita: sugiro /j #libreoffice
<Nafita> tá valendo
<Nafita> só dar esse comando eu caio direto no chat?
<Rudolf> wool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Rudolf> Nafita: provavel
<Nafita> valeu
<Nafita> vou tentar
<Nafita> legal rudolf
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> \o
<denisbr> MarconM bom dia
<MarconM> =)
<mark06> alguém tem conhecimento sobre desenvolvimento de jogos?
<MarconM> mark06, qual a duvida
<mark06> MarconM: tem um certo jogo que tem muitos trolls usando sempre os mesmos hacks, eu queria entender como é que se consegue manter esses hacks dessa maneira, pois não vejo muito sentido
<MarconM> essa é sua pergunta
<MarconM> mark06, para duvida sem ser relacionado ao ubuntu ... ##ubuntu-offtopic-br
<Rudolf> huehieuhieuhe
<mwallacesd> Ae galerinha do mal, beleza? Bom dia!
<mwallacesd> =)
<zeRopHan> gnome e so code ou visual tb ?
<denisbr> zeRopHan ??????
<MrBoss> cirinho
<flayke> oiii galera alquemn aqui usa o vivoon da vivo?
<flayke> ola
<Thiago_PU4THI> boa noite a todos
<Thiago_PU4THI> estou tendo problemas com meu empathy desde q instalei o 12.04
<Thiago_PU4THI> ele naum conecta o gtalk nem por resa braba
<Thiago_PU4THI> alguém aeee com alguma solução?
<RodrigO23> fala pessoal
<Thiago_PU4THI> boa noite
<RodrigO23> iai Thiago_PU4THI
<Thiago_PU4THI> blz ?
<Thiago_PU4THI> vc usa o empathy?
<jardelvdas> boa noite pessoal
<jardelvdas> alguem sabe me dizer qual a diferença de provedor free para pago?
<fxd> jardelvdas,  conteudo extra, caixa de mail maior, etc
<Thiago_PU4THI> boa noite
<Thiago_PU4THI> alguém aeee com solução pro gtalk no empathy
<flayke> Ola
<flayke> Ooo alquem aqui ja testo i vivion
<flayke> Vivoon
<flayke> *
<mwallacesd> Ae quem ta usando Java 7 com Firefox no Ubuntu 12.04?
<mwallacesd> Vocês removeram o Java 6 ou fizeram a instalação por cima???
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-02
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<RodrigO23> aoo kernel
<falcon1000> Boa noite meninos e meninas
<RodrigO23> Fala ai falcon1000
<falcon1000> Galera to precisando de uma forcinha
<falcon1000> vou prestar lpi 101 preciso de algum material para poder estudar , de preferencia que esteja em portugues
<falcon1000> alguem pode compartilhar algo que tenha
<megalinux> iae
<megalinux> por que eu nao conssigo entrar no google pelo firefox linux
<megalinux> ??
<falcon1000> como assim
<falcon1000> o meu acessa normal
<d70> megalinux ja tive o msm prob com facebook, atualiza
<d70> ei
<d70> e funfou
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai ja usou o wireless ALFA ?
<wbsd> OliveiraBorges: nem sei que porra é essa
<OliveiraBorges> wbsd:  rs
<OliveiraBorges> exit
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Rudolf> dia
<zeRopHan> tem como eu ter 3 sistema operacional em uma maquina?
<zeRopHan> Algum programa estilo virtual box no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: sim, tem
<zeRopHan> eu tava querendo instalra aqui o backtrack
<zeRopHan> mas tem que tirar o ubuntu ne
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: não, vc pode rodar dentro de outra vm
<zeRopHan> Rudolf,  mas queria ele instalado como faço
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: qual o sistema instalado no hardware?
<zeRopHan> Rudolf,  windows 7 e ubuntu 11
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: então vc escolhe
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: instala o virtualbox ou no ruindows ou no linux
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: e dentro dele vc instala o backtrack
<zeRopHan> to rodando aqui no virtualbox
<zeRopHan> Rudolf,  mas ai vai rodar so pelo virtual box ne
<zeRopHan> queria dual boot
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: ah sim, se vc QUER dual boot precisa 1) ter espaço no hd, 2) instalar 3) configurar o grub do ubuntu para criar uma entrada para o backtrack
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: mas pq não pode ser dentro da vm?
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: qual a desvantagem?
<zeRopHan> nao gosto de vm
<zeRopHan> aehua
<zeRopHan> ficar mexendo numa telinh
<Rudolf> zeRopHan: pq não configurou direito
<Rudolf> mas, direito seu
<zeRopHan> acho que minha
<zeRopHan> iso
<zeRopHan> ta com problemas iuea
<ewerton> join #php
<Feer> JOsu3(ooi)
<Fisico> Rudolf, me diz um chipset bom ai
<Fisico> fácil de arrumar driver para linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: hau!
<Rudolf> Fisico: depende para qual hardware
<Rudolf> Fisico: geralmente intel
<Fisico> to pensando em um i7, 8gb de ram, asus de placa mae
<Fisico> isso mesmo q eu ia te falar, intem
<Fisico> intel
<Fisico> e de placa de vídeo pode ser gforce mesmo?
<Rudolf> pode
<Rudolf> são as melhores
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas não compre nvidia com tecnologia optimus
<Fisico> hum, obrigado pela dica meu caro
<Rudolf> cuidado com chipset wfi
<Rudolf> wifi
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://linuxwireless.org/
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> xo ver
<Rudolf> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<Rudolf> Driver 	Manufacturer 	cfg80211 AP IBSS mesh monitor PHY modes 	Buses
<Rudolf> ath5k 	Atheros 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A/B/G 	PCI / PCI-E / PCMCIA
<Rudolf> ath9k 	Atheros 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A/B/G/N 	PCI / PCI-E / AHB / PCMCIA
<Rudolf> b43 	Broadcom 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A(2)/B/G 	SSB/PCI/PCI-E/PCMCIA
<Rudolf> b43legacy 	Broadcom 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A(2)/B/G 	PCI/SSB
<Rudolf> carl9170 	ZyDAS/Atheros 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A(1)/B/G/N 	USB
<Rudolf> p54pci 	Intersil/Conexant 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A(1)/B/G 	PCI / PCMCIA
<Rudolf> p54spi 	Conexant/ST-NXP 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A(1)/B/G 	SPI
<Rudolf> p54usb 	Intersil/Conexant 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A(1)/B/G 	USB
<Rudolf> zd1211rw 	ZyDAS/Atheros 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	yes 	A(2)/B/G 	USB
<Rudolf> que lindo
<Rudolf> malz
<Rudolf> na primeira coluna os drivers que funcionam
<Rudolf> eu tenho no meu note esse ath9k
<Rudolf> muito bom
<s0n1c-> Rudolf: uAHSuHAUHAs
<mwallacesd> Bom dia!!!!
<mwallacesd> =)
<Fisico> hum, vou ver esses Rudolf
<Fisico> Rudolf onde eu compro, eles só tem um no estoque, onde vc compraria aqui em RP?
<pelgidium> e ai pessoal
<pelgidium> precisando de uma ajuda.. formatei um pendrive como exfat no w7
<pelgidium> e nao funciona no ubuntu ele nao monta
<pelgidium> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<pelgidium> e retorna Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~relan/+archive/extfat) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<pelgidium> alguem pode dar uma ajuda de como instalar exfat no ubuntu
<pelgidium> sudo apt-get install fuse-exfat
<pelgidium> usei o comando acima e retornou que eh impossivel encontrar o pacote
<geekluc> pelgidium, qual o problema?
<pelgidium> preciso instalar o exfat
<pelgidium> preciso instalar o exfat
<pelgidium> ?
<fbio> bom dia
<fbio> preciso instalar o umbutu mas meu micro tem placa de video off board e nao consigo
<fbio> como posso resolver
<MegaBellRide> boa tarde seus ubunutero
<Rudolf> Fisico: não sei onde se compra aqui em rp
<Rudolf> Fisico: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/575964_411852088852348_113033383_n.jpg
<Fisico> Rudolf kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MegaBellRide> olá existe canal ubunru-br off topic?
<animamibis> boa tarde
<denisbr> MegaBellRide /j ##ubuntu-br
<barna_> MegaBellRide, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic tb
<MegaBellRide> qualé moçada?
<MegaBellRide> whois denisbr
<MegaBellRide> hehehhe
 * MegaBellRide whats up?
<UserHH44> olá
<UserHH44> alguêm que programe no linux ?
<Rudolf> python
<UserHH44> c++
<Rudolf> nopsp
<UserHH44> to precisando de uma ajuda
<Rudolf> UserHH44: no que?
<UserHH44> n consigo fazer meus programas executarem no windows seven
<UserHH44> e to pensando em trocar de so
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<UserHH44> o ubuntu é bom ?
<UserHH44> que que foi
<Rudolf> UserHH44: mas vc quer linux ou windows cazzo?
<UserHH44> quero programar para windows
<Rudolf> 15:44 < UserHH44> alguêm que programe no linux ?
<Rudolf> não condiz com sua pergunta
<UserHH44> [Rudolf]: quero saber de alguêm que sabe programar em c++ no linux
<UserHH44> para me dar umas cordenadas do que fazer
<UserHH44> entendeu ?
<Rudolf> eu programo em c++
<UserHH44> faz isso do ubuntu ?
<Rudolf> não uso ubuntu
<UserHH44> qual teu so ?
<Rudolf> gentoo
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> linux
<UserHH44> entendi
<UserHH44> e as ferramentas
<UserHH44> compiladores
<UserHH44> como que é ?
<Rudolf> g++
<Rudolf> gcc
<Rudolf> gdb
<Rudolf> netbeans
<Rudolf> eclipse
<Rudolf> vim
<Rudolf> são boas
<UserHH44> todas por linha de comando ?
<UserHH44> ou tem gráfico tb ?
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> tem IDEs
<UserHH44> acho que vou experimentar esse gentoo
<Rudolf> UserHH44: www.gentoo.org
<Rudolf> UserHH44: leia o handbook antes
<UserHH44> [Rudolf]: okay
<UserHH44> agora vou trabalhar
<UserHH44> tchau
<Rudolf> adieu
<licensed> tenho 1 pendrive de 4gb e 4 de 8gb. tentei gravar a iso do ubuntu 12.04 com o unetbootbin-578 (ultima versao) e somente o pendrive kingston de 4gb é reconhecido pela minha bios
<licensed> nenhum outro funcionou alguem tem ideia o que pode ser/
<Rudolf> sua bios provavelmente não suporta pendrive de 8g
<licensed> Rudolf, sera man? deve ser viu.. to afim de atualizar
<Rudolf> licensed: vc já testou eles nessa maquina fora do boot?
<licensed> Rudolf, ja.. funciona
<licensed> Rudolf, so na bios q nao reconhece (pra da boot).. e testei os pendrives no meu note.. funciona tb
<licensed> Rudolf, foda que pra att bios, tem q ser no windao ne
<Rudolf> licensed: é, então sua bios tá trollando vc mesmo
<Rudolf> licensed: geralmente sim
<licensed> Rudolf, se pudesse att via usb.. eu usava o pendrive de 4gb.. vou pesquisar sobre isso
<Rudolf> licensed: cuidado
<licensed> Rudolf, deixa cmg
<Fisico> Rudolf agora o pessoal está com medo da carta, realmente ela está contando a verdade, mas está pesada
<Rudolf> Fisico: heuheiuehieuihe
<Rudolf> Fisico: medo pq?
<Fisico> ele está na comissão, ele é docente do df, vc sabe né, serviço publico...
<Peste_Bubonica> eu ja gravei iso do ubuntu em pendrive de 2GB
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: gravou de 4?
<geekluc> Fisico, Rudolf qual o assunto?
<Peste_Bubonica> ISO de 700GB
<Peste_Bubonica> gravei num pen de 2GB
<Peste_Bubonica> e instalei sem problemas no AMD64 da minha mae
<Fisico> geekluc um recurso aqui
<geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, defina "no AMD64 da minha mãe"
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, o computador da minha mãe, é um AMD64
<geekluc> kkk
<Peste_Bubonica> peguei o pendrive, bootei la, next, next, e finish
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Peste_Bubonica> e funcionou
<geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, é que sempre que alguém diz AMD64 eu fico na dúvida se é AMD ou Intel xD
<Peste_Bubonica> esse é um AMD64
<Peste_Bubonica> um 4200+
<geekluc> então
<geekluc> é amd ou é intel?
<Rudolf> hueheuheiuheiuehiuehiueh
<Peste_Bubonica> é AMD
<Rudolf> bingo!
<geekluc> entendido =)
<geekluc> é que AMD64 não é um modelo da AMD
<Peste_Bubonica> é um modelo
<Peste_Bubonica> ja foi
<geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, hoje é uma arquitetura
<Peste_Bubonica> aquele é um AMD64 4200+
<Peste_Bubonica> hoje é arquitetura da AMD
<geekluc> não
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<geekluc> AMD64 é o nome oficial do 64-bits
<Peste_Bubonica> da intel é EM64T
<Peste_Bubonica> nao é
<Peste_Bubonica> a arquitetura oficial é x86_64
<Rudolf> eu tinha um amd64 3000+
<Peste_Bubonica> é a arch generica, especificação
<Rudolf> alias, ainda tenho
<Peste_Bubonica> AMD64 é da AMD, e EM64T é da Intel
<geekluc> são a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> usei para um trampo de termodinamica
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, nao necessariamente
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, se vc tiver um binario compilado para um amd64 vc nao vai rodar ele num intel e vice-versa
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, qdo vc baixa uma distro amd64, na verdade é a arch generica
<Peste_Bubonica> o nome que pegou
<geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, mas o EM64T não é 64-bits
<Rudolf> geekluc: é sim
<geekluc> EM64T é uma tecnologia proprietaria da intel que funciona em 64-bits
<geekluc> não é o 64-bits propriamente dito
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<Rudolf> itanium é 32-bits?
<geekluc> não
<geekluc> é 64-bits
<Peste_Bubonica> nao é
<geekluc> é uma tecnologia da intel que usa 64-bits
<Peste_Bubonica> itanium é ia64
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiuehieuheiueiuhe
<Rudolf> geekluc: vc está se mordendo todoooooo
<Rudolf> cacilds
<Peste_Bubonica> é o 64bits 100% risc original
<geekluc> Rudolf, não...
<Rudolf> ia64 e amd64 são 64-bits PPOOOOO-RRRAAAAA
<Peste_Bubonica> mais demoníaco que tudo
<Rudolf> mas isso não quer dizer que sejam compatíveis
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, tendeu?
<geekluc> sim
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, é igual o X86
<geekluc> vcs q não estão entendendo
<geekluc> olha só
<Rudolf> eeeeeeeeeeeeee tempooooo
<Rudolf> geekluc: vai!
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, vc lembra dos i586 ?
<geekluc> AMD64 se tornou um nome genérico para 64-bits
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, se tornou nome generico para X86_64
<Peste_Bubonica> computação de 64bits nao se restringe a isso
<geekluc> o 64-bits e AMD64 são mais antigos q o EM64T
<geekluc> EM64T é como se fosse um fork do AMD64
<Peste_Bubonica> existe por exemplo a ia64, que é usada nos Itaniuns, nos Sparc
<Peste_Bubonica> nos Power
<geekluc> mas também é amd64
<Peste_Bubonica> existe o ppc64
<Peste_Bubonica> nao é mano
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tem nada a ver com amd64
<Peste_Bubonica> esse cara existe ha pelo menos 4 anos antes que o AMD64
<Peste_Bubonica> o ia64 é o risc full 64 spec
<Peste_Bubonica> ta ligado?]
<geekluc> claro que tem algo a ver, o fato de processarem 64bits por ciclo
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<Peste_Bubonica> mas existem N formas se fazer isso
<Rudolf> toin!
<Peste_Bubonica> e precisa haver um padrão
<geekluc> exato!
<geekluc> não disse que é um padrão
<Peste_Bubonica> entenda...
<geekluc> não disse q são iguais
<Peste_Bubonica> vc tinha os i386
<Peste_Bubonica> depois vieram os 486
<Peste_Bubonica> vc tinha 486 da intel, da AMD
<Peste_Bubonica> era tudo 16 e 32 bits
<Peste_Bubonica> aí, chegou o Pentium... continuou i686
<Peste_Bubonica> ta ligado?
<Peste_Bubonica> esse superset, virou X86
<geekluc> AMD licenciou seu projeto x86-64 à Intel, onde é introduzido no mercado sob o nome de Intel 64
<geekluc> [wikipedia]
<Peste_Bubonica> isso nao é o IA64 doido
<Peste_Bubonica> depois, o padrao x86 evoluiu para computação de 64bits
<geekluc>  O projeto da AMD substituiu tentativas mais adiantadas por Intel de projetar suas próprias extensões x86-64, que tinham sido referidas como IA-64.
<Peste_Bubonica> aí veio o padrao X86_64
<Peste_Bubonica> o IA-64 continua nos processadores RISC
<Peste_Bubonica> e que vao sair do mercado em breve
<Peste_Bubonica> pelo menos os da intel
<Peste_Bubonica> entendeu? o X86 evoluiu para o X86_64
<Peste_Bubonica> como a AMD foi pioneira em soltar um CPU x86_64, a tecnologia ganhou o nome de AMD64
<Peste_Bubonica> q era o nome da tecnologia da AMD...
<geekluc>  Os últimos processadores Intel manufacturado que não usaram o projeto AMD x86-64 eram versões adiantadas do Pentium 4 de núcleo Prescott, introduzido em fevereiro de 2004, e modelos Mobile da Intel núcleos introduzido até janeiro de 2006.
<Peste_Bubonica> depois, veio a Intel, com EM64T, que é compativel com X86_64 mas obviamente nao é compativel com o amd64
<geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, o "Intel 64" usa a tecnologia criada pela AMD
<Peste_Bubonica> bom... é isso então
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, faz assim então
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, pega um source em C
<Peste_Bubonica> compila ele com -march=nocona
<Peste_Bubonica> e roda aí no AMD64
<geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, qual parte do "Fork" vc não entendeu?
<geekluc> cara
<geekluc> as tecnologias não são iguais
<geekluc> nunca disse isso
<geekluc> é isso q vc não está entendendo
<geekluc> a "ideia" é a mesma
<Peste_Bubonica> mano, mas o em64t nao se baseia no AMD64, se baseia no X86_64
<Rudolf> 16:58 < geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, o "Intel 64" usa a tecnologia criada pela AMD
<geekluc> a tecnologia "base" é a mesma
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuhiuehieuh
<Peste_Bubonica> AI sim eu concordo
<Peste_Bubonica> os 2 extendem o padrao X86_64
<geekluc> mas a intel desenvolveu sua propria tecnologia baseada no AMD64
<Peste_Bubonica> por isso vc pega uma distro amd64 e ela funciona no seu intel64
<geekluc> não existe um "AMD64" de fato
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, pior que existe velho...
<geekluc> o termo é utilizado para as duas arquiteturas
<Peste_Bubonica> AMD64 existe.. e vc pode compilar seu binario com otimizações pra ele inclusive
<Peste_Bubonica> via K8 ou alguma flag mais nova
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, concordo que seja o termo
<geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, se a AMD quiser ela pode proibir a intel de produzir processadores com 64-bits
<Peste_Bubonica> hmmm..
<geekluc> a tecnologia de x86_64 não é "open hardware". Ela é da AMD
<geekluc> que licensiou para a Intel
<Peste_Bubonica> bom, nao foi o que acompanhei desde o inicio
<Peste_Bubonica> mas posso estar enganado é logico
<geekluc> Os termos x86-64 e x64 são usados frequentemente como termos vendedor-neutros em referência coletiva aos processadores x86-64 de toda a companhia. A especificação x86-64 é distinta da arquitetura de Intel Itanium (anteriormente IA-64), que não é compatível no nível nativo do grupo de instrução com as arquiteturas x86 ou o x86-64.
<Rudolf> geekluc: agora escreve isso sem colar da wikipedia
<geekluc> Rudolf, se vc subir um pouco a conversa vai ver q eu avisei estar tirando trechos do wikipedia
<geekluc> ;)
<ubuntero> me metendo no assunto, a intel usa tecnologia da amd nos processadores x86_64, ela não conseguiu fazer um processador hibrido que realmente funcionasse e até hoje paga royalties para a amd
<Rudolf> geekluc: eu vi
<Rudolf> geekluc: por isso que falei para vc parar
<Peste_Bubonica> ubuntero, como a intel paga royalts pra AMD se, o IA-32 que é a base do x86 é da intel?
<Peste_Bubonica> gente  acoisa é a seguinte
<Peste_Bubonica> é um conjunto de instrucoes beleza?
<Peste_Bubonica> eu posso copiar um conjunto de instrucoes de um CPU pro outro
<Peste_Bubonica> conjunto de instrucoes nao é patente
<Peste_Bubonica> por isso, são identicos
<Peste_Bubonica> sao todos pra desktop. quem iria querer homologar S.O.s pra 30 conjuntos de instrucoes diferentes?
<licensed> Rudolf, engraçado que eu testei um sdcard de 4gb com um leitor e tambem nao reconheceu =/ estranho
<licensed> Rudolf, deve ser aquele lance de sd ou sdhc
<ubuntero> Peste_Bubonica, a intel tentou fazer os processadores hibridos, não conseguiu, quem conseguiu foi a amd e a intel paga os royalties, é simples
<Peste_Bubonica> o que seria um hibrido?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: X-Men
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, auhauhauhauh
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tipo Wolverine, tá ligado
<Peste_Bubonica> ubuntero, todo CPU X86_64 é um X86... é um cjunto extendido de instrucoes
<Peste_Bubonica> nao é um conjunto novo
<Peste_Bubonica> todos sao hibridos na verdade
<Peste_Bubonica> por isso ficaram na duvida se um processador X86_64 poderia ser chamado de 64bits full
<Peste_Bubonica> o que diferencia os 2 conjutos, o AMD64 e o EM64T é o 3dNow da AMD + um sistema de otimização multitask
<Peste_Bubonica> de resto, é o mesmo conjunto. nem duvido que a intel tenha copiado o conjunto pra fazer a compatibilidade
<ubuntero> Peste_Bubonica, o subconjunto é instrução, mas a implementação não
<ubuntero> essa é a diferença
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<ubuntero> a implementação, quem fez foi a amd, a intel usa parte para poder ter o seu processador
<ubuntero> Peste_Bubonica, e não é full 64, se não me engano é 48 bits reais e o restante virtual, ou coisa parecida
<geekluc_> atchim!
<geekluc_> essa é a pior internet de 100mb do mundo
<geekluc_> =(
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc_, pode haver um link de 100mbps ruim?
<Peste_Bubonica> é q vc nao ta usando meu adsl de 2mbps
<Peste_Bubonica> :D
<geekluc_> Peste_Bubonica, em casa eu uso 10mb e é melhor que aqui no trabalho, que é 100mb
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc_, vc deve estar atras de um QoS mano
<geekluc_> Peste_Bubonica, como assim "atrás de um QoS"?
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc_, um link de 100mbps full, vai te dar 11Mb/s de download
<Peste_Bubonica> menos que isso, vc pode estar atras de QoS
<Peste_Bubonica> o cara deliberadamente controla sua banda
<geekluc_> o q eu entendi com o seu comentario foi "Você pode estar atrás de uma qualidade de serviço"
<geekluc_> mas aparentemente vc estava se referindo a alguma outra coisa
<geekluc_> a falta de qualidade no caso kkk
<geekluc_> em casa eu faço downloads a 1,2mb/s
<geekluc_> aqui o máximo q consegui foi 2mb/s
<geekluc_> mas foi um dia de sorte xD
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc_, QoS é bem isso mesmo
<Peste_Bubonica> qualidade de serviço
<Peste_Bubonica> é uma técnica para garantir a qualidade de serviços sobre determinada caracteristica de infra-estrutura
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc_, entao, vc utiliza controle de banda sobre ToS, vc pode implementar priorizações, etc
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc_, 2mb/s da mais ou menos 18mbps delink
<Peste_Bubonica> pode ser restrição do site de destino tb...
<Peste_Bubonica> tente fazer um download na kernel.org
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc_, ja entrou na kernel.org?
<geekluc__> Peste_Bubonica, vou fazer
<geekluc__> kkk
<geekluc__> ta uma merda aqui
<geekluc__> Peste_Bubonica, ta baixando a 600kb/s aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> depende da saida internacional
<Peste_Bubonica> tdo depende nestes grandes links
<geekluc__> Peste_Bubonica, em casa eu provavelmente baixaria a 1,2mb/s
<Peste_Bubonica> é possível
<Peste_Bubonica> pode ser outra operadora
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc__, tente baixar esse arquivo: http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/releases/amd64/current-stage3/install-amd64-minimal-20120621.iso
<Peste_Bubonica> este mirror é muito bom... ja baixei a 10MB/s nele
<geekluc__> ta baixando a 38kb/s O_o
<xGrind> será q a Blizzard também fará jogos para Linux?
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc__, ahuauhahu q merda
<Peste_Bubonica> nunca farao jogos para linux
<Peste_Bubonica> talvez alguns hibridos dependendo da tecnologia
<Peste_Bubonica> nem driver funciona bem pra linux
<Peste_Bubonica> auahuaha
<geekluc__> Peste_Bubonica, a valve disse q l4d roda com desempenho 20% superior no ubuntu 12.04 em relação ao windows 8
<geekluc__> Peste_Bubonica, e a valve, a canonical e a eagames estão pressionando estudios de games e empresas de hardware a darem mais atenção ao linux
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<Celso> RodrigO23: fala
<RodrigO23> iai Celso
<RodrigO23> comoq vc tah
<RodrigO23> kernel,
<Celso> belezinha...só falta ganhar na Mega Sena
<Celso> uname -a: Linux vostro 3.2.0-27-generic-pae #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 15:06:05 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<RodrigO23> Opa, acho que somos 2 entao
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<RodrigO23> Estou estriando agora um FreeBSD 9
<kernel> RodrigO23, opa
<RodrigO23> estreiando**
<kernel> firmeza irmao
<RodrigO23> iaiiii bro
<Celso> RodrigO23: Gosto do FreeBsd tb.
<kernel> Linux serverX 3.4.6-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 20 08:21:26 CEST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RodrigO23> como eu estou rodando no Vbox
<kernel> olha o meu
<kernel> :)
<RodrigO23> so consegui usar o Fluxbox
<Celso> hum
<RodrigO23> nossa
<Celso> eu me casei com o xfce4
<RodrigO23> todo mundo aqui usa o freebsd
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<Celso> amor a primeira vista
<kernel> eu uso o xfce4
<kernel> amo ele
<kernel> ;0
<RodrigO23> putz eu queria o gnome3
<RodrigO23> gosto do xgce tmb
<RodrigO23> xfce
<RodrigO23> kkk
<kernel> OTIMO
<kernel> mais o mais leve que eu acho é o fluxbox
<kernel> e o lxde
<kernel> ;D
<Celso> RodrigO23: gnome e kde eu nao curto muito
<RodrigO23> putz o kde eu nao gosto tmb
<kernel> kde é a cara do windows
<kernel> kkkkk
<Celso> sim
<RodrigO23> como que eu mudo a resolucao
<Celso> kde me lembra windows
<Celso> ainda mais se colocar um monte de icones no desktop
<Celso> hahahahahaha
<kernel> /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.d
<RodrigO23> ahh quando eu uso linix
<RodrigO23> linux,
<RodrigO23> eu nao uso nenhum icone na desk
<RodrigO23> tah pera ai
<kernel> fuis
<RodrigO23> mas ja
<Celso> vou comer
<Celso> ja volto
<RodrigO23> vai la
<RodrigO23> ja volto tmb
<s0n1c-> ola alguem pode me ajudar
<s0n1c-> ?
<xdoctor> s0n1c-, posta ai sua dúvida
<xdoctor> que alguem com certeza vai te ajudar
<s0n1c-> xdoctor: eu nao to conseguindo instalar programas no linux
<xdoctor> explica ai certinho que alguém te da uma força
<s0n1c-> eu baixo os programa e eles vem no formato .tar.gz
<s0n1c-> nao sei instalar
<xdoctor> s0n1c-, mas dependendo da sua distribuição tem ai várias formas de se instalar programas
<s0n1c-> hm
<xdoctor> s0n1c-, no formato tar.gz
<xdoctor> tem que compilar antes de instalar
<s0n1c-> como assim?
<xdoctor> s0n1c-, se usar o ubuntu deve ter ai uma ferramenta para instalar software já compilado (binario)
<s0n1c-> hmm
<xdoctor> so não sei te dizer qual seria. Teria em modo console o apt-get
<xdoctor> que funcionar senão me engano +- apt-get install software
<s0n1c-> complicado demais isso, to até pensando em voltar pro windows
<xdoctor> que nada
<xdoctor> e melhor que next next next
<s0n1c-> hm
<xdoctor> s0n1c-, problema e que tem que ler um pouco, pelo menos um mínimo
<xdoctor> s0n1c-, ta usando o ubuntu ?
<s0n1c-> xdoctor: nao, to de slack kkkkk
<s0n1c-> xdoctor: kkkk to brincando mano, seu instalar um pacote sim e gosto do linux ^^
<xdoctor> kkkkkkkk
<s0n1c-> e ubuntu também gosto...
<xdoctor> s0n1c-, então
<xdoctor> sbopkg -i pacote
<s0n1c-> =D
<paladinn> troll
<paladinn> a
<paladinn> ff
<s0n1c-> kkkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> eu bania
<s0n1c-> lasca o ban
<s0n1c-> +D
<s0n1c-> =D
<xdoctor> s0n1c-, então vou
<xdoctor> ali tomar banho
<s0n1c-> tudo bem
<s0n1c-> obrigado por tudo xdoctor
<s0n1c-> estava brincando, descontrair um pouco...
<xdoctor> to ligado
<s0n1c-> nada melhr do que linux, nele a gente zua, brinca, TROLLA
<s0n1c-> faz de tudo =D
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> babaca
<s0n1c-> uhasuhauas
<s0n1c-> paladinn: cala a boca, ficou irritado porque q?
<s0n1c-> nem foi com vc o.O
<paladinn> vc perguntou no canal vacilão
<paladinn> aqui é canal de suporte
<paladinn> não é circo
<s0n1c-> ouxe, e se eu estiver mesmo com duvida e falei que entendo pra nao parecer muito noob?
<s0n1c-> hã?
<s0n1c-> alias, eu ja tive mesmo essa duvida quando vim pro linux, minha primeira distro foi o ubuntu
<s0n1c-> as vezes zuo etc, mas a distro que tenho muito amor é ela, Ubuntu...
<s0n1c-> ela me proporcionou muita coisa legal...
<s0n1c-> coisa nova e coisas divertidas, muitas emoçoes
<s0n1c-> paladinn: xeramozovos uhAUhUAHSUAUHSa
<paladinn> palhaço
<s0n1c-> balbalaba grandes bosta falar "palhassu"
<s0n1c-> u.U
<s0n1c-> haaa
<s0n1c-> vai se fruder
<s0n1c-> filha da truta
<paladinn> deve ter 11 anos
<s0n1c-> pior
<s0n1c-> tenho 17
<s0n1c-> uma criançona
<s0n1c-> :3
<paladinn> ta pensando que ta na escola seu muleque
<s0n1c-> a prova que eu gosto do ubuntu, é que vou por ele nos planos da minha empresa de hosting...
<paladinn> coitado
<s0n1c-> paladinn: escola, claro pow
<s0n1c-> internet é uma escola mesmo
<s0n1c-> de fato lol
<s0n1c-> a gente encontra com varios tipos de pessoas, com varias ideias diferentes etc...
<s0n1c-> da pra fazer muita coisa, acho que a prova de que a internet muda e muito a maneira de pessoas pensarem, é o fato sie la, de eu virar ateu, a pessoa começa a pensar mais a respeito de coisas a sua volta e quando menos espera esta pensando em varias outras coisas, uma coisa puxa a outra, literalmente tudo se conecta
<s0n1c-> paladinn: mas vc esta certo, isso é um canal de suporte e perco toda minha "moral" vindo aqui e trollando
<s0n1c-> peço desculpas. =/
<s0n1c-> confesso, errei
<s0n1c-> ( agora é só torcer pra nao levar ban kkkkk )
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-03
<p4p4_n3gr0> :3
<paladinn> ta feliz ?
<p4p4_n3gr0> eu nao =/
<p4p4_n3gr0> sei la, eu sou depressivo
<p4p4_n3gr0> depressao demais é ruim...
<paladinn> procure ajuda filho
<p4p4_n3gr0> me disseram que preciso ir a um psiquiatra, mas nem..
<p4p4_n3gr0> eu nao tenho esse luxo sei la... eu nao sou rico etc nao da, tenho é que trampar aushaushuas
<p4p4_n3gr0> se nao fudel
<paladinn> ai vc entra no canal de suporte ubuntu pra fazer brincadeira e descontrair
<p4p4_n3gr0> claro neh, cade os user do ubuntu que gosta de conversar etc paladinn ?
<p4p4_n3gr0> antes eu ficava aki: #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<p4p4_n3gr0> mas agora, toda vez que entro, nao tem NINGUEM
<p4p4_n3gr0> paladinn: errei, verdade ... mas nao tem como concertar isso? vou parar com isso..
<p4p4_n3gr0> ja me desculpei e estou disposto a ajudar da maneira que posso quem entrar ai pedindo ajuda.
<p4p4_n3gr0> pode ser?
<p4p4_n3gr0> paladinn: vc me lembrou de um amigo, o vitor kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> iai galerinha
<p4p4_n3gr0> eae RodrigO23 =)
<RodrigO23> iai p4p4_n3gr0
<p4p4_n3gr0> tranquilo?
<RodrigO23> tranquilao
<xdoctor> clear
<RodrigO23> iai xdoctor
<p4p4_n3gr0> massa
<xdoctor> RodrigO23, oi
<RodrigO23> alguem ai consegue configurar a resoluçao do fluxbox?
<p4p4_n3gr0> RodrigO23: eu aqui geralmente apenas instalo o driver de placa de video e ele configura... kkk
<RodrigO23> [p4p4_n3gr0]: eu toh usando VirtualBox
<p4p4_n3gr0> assim, RodrigO23 então instala o virtualbox adicional tools uma coisa assim que ele configura isso pra vc, não?
<RodrigO23> [p4p4_n3gr0]: mas sera que tem para o FreeBSD
<p4p4_n3gr0> vish, ai não sei em aushauuasa
<p4p4_n3gr0> RodrigO23: está usando o fbsd ai na vm é? eu esses tempos atras estava com ele no desktop mas tive algumas dificuldades pra me adaptar...
<RodrigO23> [p4p4_n3gr0]: Eu gostei e muito, mas claro, eu nao troco ele pelo ubuntu,
<p4p4_n3gr0> tipo, mas eu vou dar uma estudada melhor nele pra me adptar pra usar ele como desktop... ele é bom mano, e ainda por cima é unix
<p4p4_n3gr0> mas isso nao conta muito né... depende do ponto de vista de cada um...
<RodrigO23> ahh sim, conta, alias eu acho que vai mais da forma como a pessoa teve o primeiro contato com o Sistema
<RodrigO23> Se ela começou errado, vai errado ate o fim
<p4p4_n3gr0> hmm
<p4p4_n3gr0> RodrigO23: eu vou fazer exatamente da forma que vc esta fazendo, virtualizar ele primeiro, pra me adpatar e depois por na maquina
<p4p4_n3gr0> RodrigO23: sem falar da gigantesca e bem documentada documentação que o fbsd tem, é fantastico
<p4p4_n3gr0> é literalmente outro mundo... assim como linux, windows etc...
<RodrigO23> [p4p4_n3gr0]: sim de fato é a melhor que eu li
<p4p4_n3gr0> apesar de não ter muito conhecimento na área, eu acho isso incrivel, admiro isso tudo...
<p4p4_n3gr0> pois é
<RodrigO23> como eu consigo mudar a resoluçao do fluxbox s0n1c-
<RodrigO23> ja tentei de tudo
<s0n1c-> RodrigO23: é no fbsd né?
<RodrigO23> [s0n1c-]: aham
<s0n1c-> entra ai mano ##freebsd-br os caras podem te ajudar a respeito disso...
<diego> Boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> buenas
<diego> Beleza?
<s0n1c-> boa noite(de saida)...
<fslima0> SunOS lima-solaris 5.11 11.0 i86pc i386 i86pc
<fslima0> lol
<xGrind> q isso fslima0 ?:D
<licensed> fslima0, to com arch aqui.. muito show
<kernel> licensed, show né
<kernel> eu uso ele tambem ;)
<kernel> r0x a l0t
<licensed> kernel, putz muito mano.. meu hd queimou, ai tinha q reinstalar, resolvi colocar ele.. to curtindo muito
<kernel> fez a instalaçao nova?
<kernel> passo por passo na linha de comando?
<kernel> show de bola ;D
<licensed> kernel, exato.. instalacao nova, sem AIF.. nunca tinha visto isso antes mas ate q foi tranquilo
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> melhora ate na mente do cara
<kernel> o que cada comando tem sua função
<licensed> kernel, mas da pra instalar e usar o AIF saca? ou o archroot tambem.. interfacezinha
<kernel> o cara tem mais uma noção basicas das coisas
<kernel> nao sei
<kernel> instalei tudo no modo de comando
<kernel> achei muito bom
<kernel> e agora com o systemd no ar vindo ae
<licensed> kernel, tu usa pacotes do aur?
<kernel> só quando nao tem nos repositorios
<kernel> de ultimo caso
<licensed> kernel, entao eu instalei hoje mas to utilizando bastante kra.. ai pra nao ter q ficar dando make, eu to usando o packer.. moh show igual ao pacman
<kernel> pacman é muito bom,
<kernel> tem o yaourt tambem
<kernel> ;)
<kernel> licensed, vai se acostumando ai
<kernel> e todo dia tem uma atualização nova ;)
<kernel> HAIeiAeiuAHiuehAuAIE
<licensed> kernel, entao o packer eh uma melhoria do yaourt.. mais simples e melhor.. mas posso atualizar sempre de boa? na wiki vi falando que precisava tomar cuidado e ler muito antes de atualizar os pacotes
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> depende dos pacotes tambem
<kernel> eu sempre leio os que ele tem atualizações
<fslima0> eu quebrei meu archlinux fazendo atualizacao
<kernel> pra ver se é preciso mesmo atualizar
<fslima0> mas tudo bem
<grooveshark> alguém sabe me explicar
<grooveshark> pq quando dou upgrade no terminal
<grooveshark> da isso?
<grooveshark> http://bpaste.net/show/6ZJTWQ4og0ceexf7xVcc/
<kernel> licensed, atualizei agora meu arch
<kernel> Linux serverX 3.4.7-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 29 22:02:56 CEST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kernel> :)
<Celso> bom dia
<denisbr> Celso bom dia
<xuxuco> ola
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde a todos
<Celso> boa tarde pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> Como defensor do Open Source, sempre acreditei que é imperdoável e ridículo valer-se do seu conhecimento técnico para demonstração de força (se é que isso é possível)
<pauloolhos> boa\
<Celso> demonstração de força por ter conhecimento?
<Celso> como uma pessoa pode demonstrar força por conhecer Open Source
<Celso> vou almoçar , porque penso melhor depois do almoço
<Celso> 0-0
<kayo> pauloolhos, nao se encomode com o documento, nao faça seu documento, leia a fonte (como diz cabelo), se infiltre, a comunidade sabe reconhecer
<pauloolhos> Artigo acima disponibilizado nesse link  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Conhecimento-x-Soberba/
<kayo> errado ele dizer que um sistema proprietario está diretamente ligado ao fracasso so por ser proprietario. escolhemos um lado, mas nao escapamos da realidade. mac os x é um sistema q nao ta ligado ao fracasso, como bem outros q estao por ai e nao conhecemos
<alvesjnr> olá pessoal. Alguma dica sobre como congigurar os acentos (ã, é, etc) para funcionar no terminal (ctr+alt+F1)
<alvesjnr> ?
<pergunta> alguem poderia responder a uma pergunta?
<pergunta> fazendo um comparativo entre o archlinux e o ubuntu, quais são as vantagens e desvantagens?
<xGrind> archlinux é mais leve, é rolling release e tem sempre as ultimas versoes dos pacotes
<xGrind> porem é mais complicado de configurar
<xGrind> ubuntu é mais facil de configurar e usar e foi feito pro usuário iniciante. nem sempre tem as ultimas versoes, mas se usar PPA, pode-se ter algumas versões mais recentes de alguns aplicativos.
<pergunta> xGrind , porque você escolheu o ubuntu?
<xGrind> por ser mais facil de usar, ele tem bastante script e é mais pesado q outras distros
<xGrind> uso ubuntu pq nao quero ficar configurando as coisas. se ja tem um sistema feito pra isso, pra q vou perder tempo de ficar configurando tudo? ja q o ubuntu faz isso por mim?
<pergunta> entendo... eu já usei o archlinux, apesar das dores de cabeça, ele é muitooooo rápido, seu desempenho é imprecionante, porem estou querendo escolher um distro para investir mesmo...
<pergunta> participar da comunidade, colaborar, adicionar minhas modificações (projeto futuro)
<pergunta> a unica coisa que me afasta um pouco do ubuntu é o apt-get , a qual num gostei muito... comparado ao pacman ele é altamente desorganizado
<insano> tô apostando muito no elementary os
<insano> acho que ele vai ganhar muita popularidade
<insano> pela usabilidade
<pergunta> elementary
<pergunta> hum... vou da uma olhada
<pergunta> já testei vários, agora mesmo to no fedora
<pergunta> no fedora fico me sentindo o laboratório da red hat
<pergunta> xD
<pergunta> alguém sabe falar alguma coisa sobre o mageia?
<insano> elementary os
<insano> ainda não saiu o release da última versão, o Luna
<insano> mas ele promete
<pergunta> o que tem de diferente nele?
<pergunta> alguem pode me falar qual a vantagem de usar o mint linux, pois não achei nenhuma
<pergunta> alguem sabe me dizer alguma coisa sobre o mageia?
<spiga> pergunta: sobre o mint eu posso lhe dizer.
<spiga> eu uso ... e gosto muito.
<spiga> devido a correção de bugs graficos que o ubuntu ignora...
<spiga> pela velocidade do kernel e comportamento no ambiente grafic
<spiga> uma das coisas que me fez trocar do ubuntu para mint... foi a correção de bugs... e melhor e so usa sistema stable... coisa que o ubuntu... nao faz pelo menos na minha maquina... tinha muita raiva de fazer 1 coisa simples... sabe ...
<spiga> tipo alterar uma extensao no ubuntu ... e eles encerrar o sistema com falhas graves..
<spiga> ficava muito puto com isso... e sem contar a velocidade do sistema no meu PC... a diferença e gigantesca... em comparação.. isso eu falo antes do unity... na epoca do gnome 2.x
<pergunta> spiga, quando instalei o mint, só percebi de diferença o ambiente gráfico e alguns bugs corrigidos, mas txipo, ele num tem uma personalidade própria, feito archlinux, fedora, mandriva, opensuse
<spiga> o mint na verdade e o ubuntu ... com erros corrigidos.
<spiga> e isso que o pessoal que usa pacotes deb quer... sistema estavel e grafico ...
<pergunta> hum....
<pergunta> entendo..
<spiga> eu gosto de sistema grafico... odeio ficar usando terminal uso em ultimo caso ...
<spiga> so uso para update e upgrade
<pergunta> entendo..
<pergunta> eu gosto de usar o terminal, mas NÃO MUITO...
<spiga> o resto so faço no ambiente grafico.. isso e coisa da cultura debian.. que vem se extendendo por causa do ubuntu .
<pergunta> entendo...
<pergunta> sobre os pacotes em .deb e .rmp,  qual a diferença em desempenho/facilidade?
<xGrind> pergunta, entao. o mageia é bem estavel e rapido. usei mageia com xfce e com varias dependencias do kde pq estava empacotando
<xGrind> e se vc quiser ajudar em algum projeto, pode ajudar a empacotar. temos um tutorial ensinando.
<pergunta> xGrind, qual a vantagem do magia sobre o ubuntu?
<spiga_> eu baixei o mint 13 ... com mate  mas nao me adaptei com mate por causa dele ser igual gnome 2 mas ainda falta coisa para ele chegar la... espero daki uns 6 meses ele esteja muito melhor ...
<xGrind> pergunta, mageia é muito estavel e rapido. bem leve mesmo. se vc usar mageia com gnome, verá que é mais leve que xubuntu por exemplo. e voce pode montar seu sistema, como no arch por ex.
<pergunta> hum...
<spiga_> mageia
<spiga_> vou procurar ver aki o que é isso
<spiga_> ambiente grafico estilo kde
<spiga_> das antigas.
<pergunta> xGrind, você tem facebook, para eu ficar em contato contigo, acho que vou instalar o mageia em uma maquina aqui para tstar
<xGrind> spiga, é a distro numero 3 na distrowatch e ja esta chegando no ubuntu :D
<pergunta> xGrind to ligado nisso, passou o fedora, por isso me chamou atenção, isso em apenas 2 anos
<xGrind> 1 ano
<pergunta> xd
<pergunta> xGrind, o mageia é um fork do mandriva
<pergunta> correto?
<xGrind> e'
<xGrind> mas tem repositorio proprio
<pergunta> então quer dizer que ele espera o mandriva atualizar para atualizar?
<pergunta> ou ele é indenpendente?
<xGrind> ele e' independente
<pergunta> ele só usou o mandriva como base então?
<xGrind> nao é igual ubuntu q depende do debian. mageia usou o mandriva 2010 como base, mas ja segue outros rumos.
<xGrind> mandriva vai usar o mageia como base agora.
<pergunta> huwhuhuehuehue
<pergunta> bom..
<pergunta> xGrind, fica ligado ai, vou sair para comparar 1 dvd para instalar o mageia e já volto
<pergunta> ja ja volto, fui
<xGrind> fmz ;D
<xGrind> pergunta, http://br-linux.org/2012/mandriva-anuncia-que-usara-a-mageia-como-base-para-o-seu-novo-produto/
<spiga_> se for para usar coisa leve usar o openbox, fluxbox, qualquer coisa box.
<Peste_Bubonica> spiga_, mate?
<Spiga> Peste_Bubonica: nao gostei ... sei nao, nao me adaptei... olha que usei muito gnome 2.x
<Peste_Bubonica> mas o que é mate?
<Peste_Bubonica> nem achei no google
<Spiga> mate = gnome 2.x
<Spiga> igual nao tem diferença
<Peste_Bubonica> tendi
<Peste_Bubonica> bom
<Peste_Bubonica> nao uso gnome
<Peste_Bubonica> nem 2, nem 3
<Peste_Bubonica> nem libqt tenho aqui tb
<Peste_Bubonica> pra nao falar q nao tenho qt, tenho a qt 3 estática no skype
<Spiga> Peste_Bubonica: http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Linux-Mint-Mate-Adt.jpg
<Spiga> olha a interface do mate.
<Peste_Bubonica> Spiga, busca oque?
<Peste_Bubonica> ser leve?
<Peste_Bubonica> é mais leve que o gnome 2x?
<Spiga> sim ..
<Spiga> pois ele nao vem com pacotes de grafico...
<Spiga> igual gnome vinha com compiz antes.
<Peste_Bubonica> mas nao vinha com compiz o 2.x
<Spiga> e so ele e liso... nao tem mais nada.
<Peste_Bubonica> vc habilitava no X
<Peste_Bubonica> talvez o ubuntu viesse
<Spiga> o ubuntu vinha
<Peste_Bubonica> ah
<Peste_Bubonica> é pra impressionar fancy users
<Spiga> e ja vinha habilitado.. depedendo da sua maquina
<Spiga> com efeito e tudo.
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<Peste_Bubonica> totalmente uma biqueira
<Peste_Bubonica> eu que uso meu note pra trabalhar, nao posso perder recurso com essas bobeiras
<Spiga> mas o pessoal ja ta providenciando instalação do compiz no mate tb.
<Peste_Bubonica> aqui uso LXDe com Openbox
<Peste_Bubonica> pra mim tá otimo
<Spiga> uso gnome 3.4 por causa da praticidade de busca de app no teclado... pois aperto SUPER ja cai no menu buscar digito nome do APP.. e e dou entrer.. para mim isso e uma maravilha.
<Spiga> e as plugins ele instala direto do site do gnome ...
<Spiga> so preciso clicar 1 botao ele ja instala a extensao que eu quero... so estou esperando sair gnome3-globalmenu ... para gnome 3.4 para voltar ficar do jeito que u gosto..
<Peste_Bubonica> igual OSX :)
<Spiga> sim..
<Peste_Bubonica> OSX é interessante
<Spiga> a ideologia de menu em 1 so lugar para mim e fantastica...
<Peste_Bubonica> eu nao gosto mano
<Peste_Bubonica> gosto das coisas separadas... menu da APP é da APP
<Peste_Bubonica> menu de sistema é sistema
<xGrind> Spiga, xfce 4.10 tem isso
<Spiga> nao me adaptei ao xfce... nao sei porque sou mais uso do fluxbox/alguma coisa box.. que xfce
<Peste_Bubonica> xfce é legalzinho
<Spiga> usava muito flux no meu slack antigamente antes de migrar para ubunto e depois para mint.
<Peste_Bubonica> mais usável que o lxde
<Peste_Bubonica> até poderia considerar usar uma coisa mais completa aqui, pq minha ram dá pro meu uso
<Peste_Bubonica> mas me acostumei com coisas simplistas
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: relaxando a mente por aqui?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pois é.
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, hoje nao estou com uma mente criativa pra fazer analise de um sistema aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pra ser sincero, estou com vontade de destruir alguma coisa
<Peste_Bubonica> acho que vou dar um rm -fr /
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieuhe
<Spiga> huahuahu
<Spiga> irrrum net split
<pergunta> xGrind
<pergunta> tas aew?
<kernel> segura peao!
<pergunta> alguem aqui usa mageia?
<geekluc> pergunta, graças a Deus, não
<Peste_Bubonica> magia?
<Peste_Bubonica> depende do jogo
<geekluc> Peste_Bubonica, mageia é uma distro, seu ignorante!
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> pensei que fosse MANA
<geekluc> kkk
<Peste_Bubonica> ta ligado?
<xGrind> geekluc, usa mageia?
<geekluc> xGrind, noupis
<geekluc> xGrind, mas fui da equipe br no início. Antes de lançarem a primeira versão
<xGrind> hmm
<Peste_Bubonica> mageia = magia com areia
<xGrind> q bosat
<xGrind> bosta*
<Peste_Bubonica> :~
<xGrind> mageia é uma palavra grega q significa magia.
<Peste_Bubonica> aí
<Peste_Bubonica> nao falei
<Peste_Bubonica> que era magia
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehieuhiuhe
<Rudolf> gay
<Rudolf> muito gay
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, verdade
<xGrind> e Peste_Bubonica significa oq? bobo? :D
<Peste_Bubonica> meio cabuloso
<Peste_Bubonica> xGrind, é possível
<Peste_Bubonica> e não somos todos bobos de alguma forma?
<Peste_Bubonica> trabalhamos todos com T.I. Isso ja nos rebaixa a bobos
<pergunta> xGrind na hora da instalação tem para escolher sobre cd, http, ftp, isso é oqque? pacote adicional?
<xGrind> pergunta, pode pular.
<mwallacesd> Cada nick com seus problemas, como diria o Patropi, vc pra mim é problema seu.
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<pergunta> qual o comando de instalação de pacotes?
<Peste_Bubonica> pergunta, vc nao chegou a ler nada da doc da distro doido?
<pauloolhos>  Ola
<pauloolhos>  Senhores tenho aplicativos no meu servidor
<pauloolhos>  Gostaria de saber como alguns usuarios do Xp pode acessar
<pauloolhos>  Igual o terminal do windows Xp
<pergunta> não xD
<Peste_Bubonica> pergunta, seria bom vc ler a doc Get start pra vc poder saber como se orientar na distro
<pergunta> obrigado
<Peste_Bubonica> pergunta, sem crise..
<Peste_Bubonica> pergunta, isso vai te deixar mais confortável mais rapidamente do que tirar duvidas topicas
<Peste_Bubonica> pauloolhos, 0.o?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Peste_Bubonica:
<Peste_Bubonica> pauloolhos, q tipo de apps?
<pauloolhos> oi
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Fisico> ¬¬
<Rudolf> Fisico: ola
<Fisico> opa
<pauloolhos> oi
<Peste_Bubonica> pauloolhos, seguinte
<pauloolhos> hum
<Peste_Bubonica> me explique que app é essa? como funciona?
<Peste_Bubonica> é um executavel de windows?
<Peste_Bubonica> que está no disco ridigo do seu servidor?
<pauloolhos> è o seguinte
<pauloolhos> no meu debian 6 esta ativado area de trabalho remota
<pauloolhos> todos da rede que utiliza o ubuntu consegue acessar
<Peste_Bubonica> ahhhh ta
<pauloolhos> mas alguns usuarios do xp nao acessa
<Peste_Bubonica> vc tem uma app nativa pra linux?
<pauloolhos> preciso de um aplicativo no xp pra acessar?
<Peste_Bubonica> é uma app grafica ou texto?
<pauloolhos> grafica
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> que protocolo é?
<Peste_Bubonica> será que é X nativo?
<Peste_Bubonica> VNC?
<pauloolhos> x
<Peste_Bubonica> vai saber o que é a area de trabalho remota do debian
<Peste_Bubonica> xo ver aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> pauloolhos, desconfio que seja VNC
<Peste_Bubonica> pauloolhos, esperimenta baixar um cliente VNC para windows
<Peste_Bubonica> e tente se conectar nele diretamente
<pauloolhos> ok
<Peste_Bubonica> http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php/
<pauloolhos> vou fazer o teste
<Peste_Bubonica> ok
<Fisico> Rudolf vamos encher a cara hj?
<Rudolf> Fisico: aula nega
<Rudolf> Fisico: de volta ao sacrifício
<Fisico> Rudolf mas vc sempre nega, só perguntei por perguntar msm, sabia da resposta...hauah
<Rudolf> Fisico: nao bebo
<Rudolf> Fisico: detesto barulho
<Rudolf> Fisico: odeio pessoas
<Fisico> nossa Rudolf
<Fisico> kk
<Rudolf> ehuehiuehieuhieuhe
<Fisico> vc deveria fazer fisica então Rudolf
<Fisico> kkkk
<Fisico> e ser enjaulado e ficar fazendo contas
<Fisico> kkk
<Fisico> eu de sexta preciso beber até cair
<Fisico> ou sábado
<Rudolf> Fisico: nah, fisica dizem que não dá dinheiro
<Rudolf> Fisico: heuheiuehieuhieuhe
<Fisico> quem faz Fisica é tudo macho pra cacete Rudolf
<Fisico> kkk
<geekluc> Fisico, Qual é o barulho que o elétron faz quando cai?
<Fisico> kkk, 20 candelas
<Fisico> sabe q esses dias eu tava lembrando da unidade de candela
<Fisico> e tb horse power
<Fisico> cavelo a valor
<Fisico> cavalo a vapor
<geekluc> Fisico, ????
<Rudolf> cavalo a valor
<Fisico> capor
<Fisico> vapor
<Fisico> hehe
<Rudolf> nuss
<Fisico> esqueci do valor, mas é uma antiguidade, mede quanto q 1 cavalo consegue aguentar se ele puxar
<Fisico> de peso
<Fisico> isso foi dado em joules depois
 * geekluc está sendo ignorado =(
<Rudolf> geekluc: vc merece
<geekluc> é plank!
<geekluc> seus ignorantes!
<geekluc> *planck
<Rudolf> geekluc: pq a mensão a Robert Planck?
<geekluc> ¬¬
<geekluc> O que o próton disse para o elétron???
<Rudolf> geekluc: "Você tem que ser mais positivo!!!"
<Peste_Bubonica> geekluc, somos mto diferentes!
<Rudolf> geekluc: "mais ou menos"
<Peste_Bubonica> nada, próton nao fala, e elétron não ouve
<geekluc> ele disse "vc está mto pra baixo"
<geekluc> MuAhAHAHAHH
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: e o geekluc cheira mafagafinhos
<Peste_Bubonica> UHUHZUHAUHASUHUHOASJDASLÇKMNAS09 J2O1JN 12LÇKJ-0812J3 MNKM ,SDJ08U312LKLNLDASJN
<Peste_Bubonica> risada SHA: 3f30f3a8ad4baee2d8ba3426eda51f6fd7f8d048615e000edcccd360c35b52ed7705e019d759107625e1666af1ff264f162631a18c85681d253a1af0122a1ad7
<geekluc> invejosos!
<mebellin> teste
<pauloolhos> voltei
<grooves> alguém ai usa debian?
<RodrigO23> Iai pessoal
 * Monarquista RodrigO23...
<Psykhe> aeh, alguem pode me da uma receita de bolo, para eu instalar o win7, e ao perder a mbr, recuperar com o grub do ubuntu, para voltar a ter os dois para boot?
<Psykhe> ja vi algo de bootrepair.
<Psykhe> funciona?
<caliandra> alguem usa jubler, para fazer legendas?
<diego> Psykhe: Na época que usava win, sempre seguia essa dica aqui e sempre funfou comigo: http://abre.ai/gmn
<Psykhe> bom, vou ve...
<Psykhe> ja vorto! :)
<Psykhe> vlw, diego!
<diego> disponha :)
<pauloolhos> Estava jogando SuperTUX
<pauloolhos> kkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-04
<YanGM> oi
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<sistematico> Olá!
<pauloolhos> estava jogando Supertux
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<YanGM> boa noite
<YanGM> estou tendo problemas para dar boot no precise
<YanGM> tentei iniciar o xserver no modo de segurança mas recebo erros
<sistematico> YanGM: Mais info.
<YanGM> algo como nenhum monitor encontrado, no such file or directory
<sistematico> YanGM: Suas specs, versões e etc..
<YanGM> tentey dar update e upgrade nele sem sucesso
<YanGM> kernel 3.3 e 3.2 sem sucesso, intel Hd3000
<sistematico> YanGM: Seguinte.
<sistematico> YanGM: A internet funciona em modo texto somente?
<YanGM> só via cabo
<YanGM> wireless não consegui conectar
<YanGM> mas lan está ok
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> YanGM: O sistema está atualizado?
<YanGM> dei apt-get update e apt-get upgrade
<YanGM> ficou um bom tempo lá
<sistematico> YanGM: Certo.
<sistematico> YanGM: Terminou sem erros?
<YanGM> pelo o que eu me lembro, sem
<YanGM> fiz isso ontem e minha memória já está falhando lol
<sistematico> pauloolhos: O novo Systemd é um "inferno".
<sistematico> YanGM: Existe o arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<YanGM> não sei
<YanGM> atualmente estou no windows
<YanGM> vou pegar meu celular e entrar aqui
<sistematico> YanGM: Tem como checar isso agora?
<sistematico> YanGM: Não está na frente da máquina agora?
<YanGM> estou nela
<sistematico> YanGM: Ou perto dela?
<YanGM> dual boot
<sistematico> YanGM: Certo.
<YanGM> esse com _ é eu no celular
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> YanGM: Vai lá.
<YanGM> vou recuperar o grub, só 1 minuto
<sistematico> Vejo que sua máquina está "ligeiramente" "agravada".
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM> se fossem outros tempos eu já estava formatando o linux de novo... mas dessa vez eu vou arrumar isso como um homem de verdade
<YanGM> (homem de 14 anos)
<sistematico> hahhahahaha
<sistematico> YanGM: Tem 14 anos?
<YanGM_> Yep
<sistematico> YanGM: Parabens por usar o Linux, você tem exatamente a metade da minha idade.
<YanGM_> :o
<toter> YanGM: Acabei de entrar no canal… Desculpe perguntar, mas qual é o problema que vc. está enfrentando?
<sistematico> YanGM_: Comecei a usar sistemas "alternativos" com mais ou menos a sua idade.
<YanGM_> Vou com o kernel 3.3.3
<YanGM_> Toter: xserver me trollando
<sistematico> YanGM_: Entre em qualquer um que funcione, acredito que a versão do Kernel não seja decisiva para o seu problema.
<sistematico> YanGM_: Pelo menos por agora.
<sistematico> YanGM_: O boot tambem não funciona?
<YanGM_> Tô no modo de texto
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> YanGM_: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sistematico> YanGM_: Vê se retorna algo.
<YanGM_> apareceu o que vc digitou sem ls
<sistematico> YanGM_: Ok.
<sistematico> YanGM_: Mova pra outro diretório, qualquer um.
<sistematico> YanGM_: Consegue?
<sistematico> YanGM_: Sabe?
<YanGM_> Mv?
<sistematico> YanGM_: Isso mesmo, tudo minúsculo.
<sistematico> YanGM_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/
<YanGM_> Vou dar sudo su pra economizar teclado
<Guest27273> alguẽm aqui programa com a linguagem c++ no ubuntu ?
<sistematico> YanGM_: Melhor ainda.
<sistematico> Guest83719: Qual sua dúvida?
<sistematico> Branquelo__:  Qual sua dúvida?
<YanGM_> Foi
<sistematico> Guest83719: Foi errado.
<toter> YanGM_: Boa sorte em resolver o seu problema… Para ser sincero, perdi a paciência em resolver problemas como o que vc. está enfrentando. Afinal, não tenho mais 14 anos e todo o tempo do mundo… Mas o valor da experiência em resolver problemas como o seu, na sua idade, é incalculável para o seu futuro profissional...
<Branquelo__> sistematico,  procuro um programa bom para trabalhar
<sistematico> YanGM_: service restart gdm
<Branquelo__> que possa fazer programas e rodalos
<sistematico> Branquelo__: Geany, Monodevelop.
<YanGM_> Unrecognized service
<sistematico> Branquelo__: Recomendo o primeiro, só que não é IDE, é editor.
<sistematico> YanGM_: service restart lightdm
<Branquelo__> vou testar
<YanGM_> Mesmo erro
<sistematico> YanGM_: startx
<sistematico> YanGM_: Como usuário normal.
<YanGM_> Dei startx como root
<YanGM_> Mas funcionou
<sistematico> Normal?
<YanGM_> Mouse e interface ok
<sistematico> YanGM_: 100%? Ou bugado?
<YanGM_> Até agora 100%
<sistematico> YanGM_: E como usuário normal?
<sistematico> Servidor online.
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM_> Vou dar logoff
<servidor> kkkk
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> YanGM_: Cruze os dedos, acenda uma vela, faça figas..
<sistematico> Respire fundo e fé em Deus.
<sistematico> SergioMeneses: O André Gondim não é falecido?
<YanGM_> Acém
<YanGM_> Opa amém
<sistematico> YanGM_: ?
<toter> droga, agora deu vontade de comer acém
<YanGM_> Dei reboot....
<YanGM_> Iniciei no modo normal
<YanGM_> Com o mesmo kernel
<YanGM_> E a tela de logon me deu oi
<paladinn> sim
<YanGM_> Loguei
<YanGM_> Eeeeee
<YanGM_> tudo ok
<YanGM_> Sistematico: vlw
<sistematico> De nada.
<YanGM_> Saudades do meu linux
<YanGM> o mais estranho é que o erro que dava antes de eu mover aquele arquivo é que ele não existia, e sem ele de verdade deu boot
<YanGM> estranho, mas não vou reclamar hehehe
<sistematico> YanGM: Em um futuro próximo eu acho que aquele arquivo vai acabar em quase todas as distros.
<sistematico> YanGM: Eu não uso mais ele em uma série de sistemas.
<sistematico> Eu ainda sou de uma época que o xorg.conf se chamava XF86Config.
<sistematico> E a auto detecção de monitor podia estragar seu hardware.
<sistematico> Bons tempos.
<sistematico> A detecção era feita pelo Super-Probe.
<sistematico> A maioria aqui desconhece esses métodos arcaicos.
<YanGM> lol, que nostalgia, hem?
<sistematico> Sim.
<sistematico> YanGM: Uma vida investida nesse S.O. marvado.
<YanGM> só pra saber: se eu quiser, eu posso baixar o kernel, compilar e construir meu próprio os com os meus pŕoprios pacotes?
<sistematico> YanGM: Sim.
<sistematico> YanGM: Só que no Ubuntu essa prática é meio complicada.
<sistematico> YanGM: Entenda que os pacotes de nada tem a ver com o Kernel.
<pauloolhos> Sistematico: Sobre o bacula voce acha que é uma boa invertida para empresas?
<sistematico> YanGM: Independente da versão ou customização de Kernel o User-Land é o mesmo.
<sistematico> OK?
<sistematico> Com raras excessões.
<YanGM> wow. e o freebsd e esses outros sistemas "alternativos"
<sistematico> YanGM: O que tem o FreeBSD?
<YanGM> eu queria experimentar outras coisas mas tenho medo da minha cabeça explodir
<YanGM> eu li umas comparações ai que mais me confundiram do que esclareceram
<YanGM> freebsd vs linux, etc
<sistematico> YanGM: Explodir acho que não, mas sair fumaça talvez.
<sistematico> YanGM: Sou um fã incondicional do FreeBSD, então sou suspeito pra falar.
<YanGM> eu pensei em fazer hackintosh também, mas não vi nada muito bom no último osx
<sistematico> YanGM: Seguinte.
<sistematico> YanGM: FreeBSD tem uma separação *forte* do que é o sistema e do que é o userland.
<sistematico> YanGM: As aplicações são instaladas via ports ou pacotes pré-compilados(assim como no Ubuntu).
<YanGM> eu estou insatifeito com o ubuntu por causa do bloatware, ai eu vi esse freebsd, pesquisei a respeito e vi uns caras dizendo que o kernel e os drivers são um pouco atraados em relação ao linux
<sistematico> YanGM: A diferença crucial, é que o FreeBSD não "bagunça" seu sistema assim como o Linux faz.
<sistematico> YanGM: Os drivers são "extremamente" obsoletos.
<sistematico> YanGM: E dependendo do seu hardware, ainda não tem um suporte decente.
<YanGM> isso afeta a performance?
<sistematico> YanGM: Sim.
<YanGM> e o tal do arch linux?
<sistematico> YanGM: Deixei só uma máquina minha com o FreeBSD porque não achei um jeito "usável" de usar o X na outra.
<sistematico> YanGM: Estou usando ele agora.
<YanGM> será que eu consigo instalar o arch aqui? lol
<sistematico> YanGM: Tem que ler bastante, mas não é muito difícil não.
<YanGM> eu também fiquei de olho no slackware
<sistematico> YanGM: Usei o Slackware por muito tempo, foi minha segunda distro, não recomendo.
<YanGM> eu gosto de performance, beleza e baixas probabilidades de eu ferrar meus arquivos pessais
<sistematico> YanGM: Uma excelente distro, porem que acho que você vai perder um tempo precioso nela.
<YanGM> por que?
<sistematico> YanGM: IMHO, ela ficou pra trás na "corrida das distros".
<sistematico> YanGM: Todos evoluiram e ela parou no tempo.
<YanGM> ah sim
<sistematico> YanGM: Era um S.O. incrível, eu adorava, porem, li os changelogs e vi que nada mudou.
<YanGM> quais são as "primeiras colocadas" (tirando o ubuntu)
<sistematico> YanGM: Não sou parametro, nem sirvo como base pra ninguem, mas eu uso FreeBSD, Arch Linux e Debian Testing.
<sistematico> Nessa ordem :)
<YanGM> debian é um ubuntu sem blotware, né?
<sistematico> YanGM: Debian é a base do Ubuntu.
<sistematico> YanGM: Um mito, se tratando de estabilidade no Linux.
<sistematico> :)
<YanGM> hmmm
<DavyS> YanGM, o/
<YanGM> DavyS: o/
<DavyS> YanGM, vc sumiu :/
<YanGM> DavyS: a Asus finalmente me devolveu o note
<sistematico> YanGM: O Arch Linux por um outro lado, desfavorece um pouco a estabilidade em favor de sempre usar as últimas versões de todos os apps, ou quase.
<YanGM> DavyS: como anda o projeto elementary
<YanGM> sistematico: opa esse arch se parece comigo
<sistematico> YanGM: É show.
<DavyS> eu uso o arch também
<DavyS> \o/
<DavyS> é demais
<YanGM> tô rodando kernel nightly no meu Galaxy Nexus
<sistematico> YanGM: Mas quem não tem uma NET veloz é osso.
<sistematico> heh
<DavyS> YanGM, o de sempre, corrigindo bugs... :/
<YanGM> 10Mb aqui, serve?
<sistematico> YanGM: Vai de CyanogenMOD no Galaxy =]
<YanGM> DavyS: vi que criaram grupos de tradutores
<DavyS> YanGM, sim
<sistematico> DavyS: ElementaryOS?
<DavyS> sistematico, sim
<sistematico> DavyS: Puxa.
<sistematico> DavyS: Que legal.
<DavyS> tô usando ele agora
<YanGM> sistematico: é baseado no ubuntu só que com apps melhores e interface muito melhor
<sistematico> DavyS: Mas não foi você que criou né?
<DavyS> elementaryos +  arch linux aqui :0
<DavyS> sistematico, não
<sistematico> YanGM: Eu conheço.
<YanGM> DavyS: acho que vou fazer o mesmo
<smkbarbosa> boa noite
<YanGM> boa noite
<sistematico> YanGM: Você participa do projeto?
<DavyS> YanGM, o arch é um pouco chato pra instalar :/
<sistematico> Errei.
<DavyS> mas depois é maravilhoso
<sistematico> DavyS: Você participa do projeto?
<YanGM> DavyS: yep, tô sabendo
<DavyS> sistematico, nada, sou só um entusiasta
<DavyS> encontro bugs
<YanGM> DavyS: já lançaram iso do luna?
<DavyS> ajudo com traduções
<DavyS> essas coisas
<DavyS> YanGM, tem a beta
<YanGM> eu lembro do primeiro bug que eu encontrei no luna :)
<YanGM> DavyS: pode me mandar o link? acho que vou mesmo ficar com dual boot igual você
<DavyS> YanGM, http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/unstable/
<DavyS> tenho o ruindows tbm aqui :/
<DavyS> e deixo um pouco de espaço pra testar alguma distro
<DavyS> :)
<YanGM> acho que vou rodar o windows em vm mesmo, é um porre ter mil partições bagunçadas
<YanGM> logo logo a valve resolve isso
<YanGM> qual é o problema de atropelar velhinhas com menos fps ou de ver o seu sim se afogando porquê não tem escada na pscina mais devagar?
<DavyS> YanGM, http://webdevrefinery.com/forums/topic/11380-oh-my-zsh-will-change-your-life/
<YanGM> DavyS: atualmente estou em dualboot com ubuntu e Windows 8 enterprise vazado
<DavyS> eca
<DavyS> windows 8 é um lixo
<YanGM> percebi isso
<YanGM> o desktop continuou com ícones do windows 7...
<YanGM> mais uma colcha de retalhos by Moneysoft
<DavyS> sistematico, o wiki do arch é demais
<DavyS> acho melhor que o do ubuntu
<sistematico> Verdade.
<sistematico> Tem uma quantidade monstruosa de material.
<sistematico> Eu publiquei dois tutoriais lá.
<sistematico> Um sobre Modems 3G e outro sobre NFS..
<sistematico> A muitos anos atrás.
<sistematico> Nem sei como em tão pouco tempo a comunidade conseguiu construir uma base de dados tão sólida.
<sistematico> Nem uma empresa consagrada como a Canonical conseguiu.
<DavyS> sim
<DavyS> raramente eu preciso procurar algo em outro lugar
<DavyS> alias a canonical tá se afastando cada vez mais da comunidade
<DavyS> ;/
<YanGM> isso é verdade
<YanGM> A canonical está cada vez mais capitalista
<YanGM> vou baixando o beta do elementary
<YanGM> bom é que eu já tenho meu /home separado
<DavyS> eu nunca usei home separado
<YanGM> é uma mão na roda
<YanGM> economiza espaço no hd quando você faz dual trial, trial, quadrial, etc boot
<YanGM> tem outras que dá pra compartilhar, mas não sei de cabeça
<YanGM> DavyS: esse beta do elementary pega no unetbootin?
<morfeu> boa noite
<morfeu> alguem ai pode me ajudar com o brazilfw ?
<DavyS> YanGM, acho que sim
<YanGM> boa noite
<morfeu> eu instalei o brazilfw pelo virtualbox, mas nao consigo acessar webadmin
<YanGM> dá uma olhada na configuração de adaptador de rede
<morfeu> na maquina windows ou n bfw ?
<YanGM> no virtual box
<YanGM> tem o modo nat, o modo exclusivo, o modo bridge, dependendo do que você vai fazer você vai precisar configurar dois
<morfeu> tipo YanGM
<morfeu> eu estou usando um pc win 7 q a net vem do hub/moden ads, ai eu instalei o bfw pelo virtualbox
<morfeu> entendes?
<YanGM> sim
<morfeu> e ai?
<YanGM> acho que você vai precisar de 1 adaptador em nat para ter internet no brazilfw
<YanGM> e outro no modo exclusivo
<pauloolhos> 4 anos que utilizo BrazilFW
<YanGM> e se precisar acessar de outro pc essa vm, talavez em modo bridge seja melhor
<pauloolhos> Um firewall bom
<pauloolhos> rapido
<pauloolhos> seguro
<pauloolhos> comunidade sempre disponivel
<morfeu> pauloolhos me ensina a configurar a internet e rede para eu poder acessar pelo win 7 ?
<pauloolhos> morfeu vc esta virtualizando?
<morfeu> acabei de instalar ele pelo virtualbox
<morfeu> pauloolhos: s
<pauloolhos> cara
<pauloolhos> numca fiz pelo virtual box
<pauloolhos> mas voce vai ter que ter dois adaptadores de rede
<pauloolhos> 1 que vai entrar a internet
<morfeu> so tem uma placa de rede
<pauloolhos> 1 que vai sair internet
<morfeu> e a outra é do virtualbox
<YanGM> deica uma em nat pra mandar internet pro bfw
<YanGM> e outra você deixa no modo exclusivo
<YanGM> depois no windows, vai ter um adaptador de rede do virtual box
<YanGM> é por ele que você vai se comunicar com o bfw
<YanGM> ai você pega o ip e aponta no navegador
<pauloolhos> a outra acho que ele vai ter que deixar como como PLACA DE REDE EXCLUSIVA
<YanGM> isso
<YanGM> sempre me falha os nomes exatos =/
<pauloolhos> normal
<pauloolhos> e a idade
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<pauloolhos> brincadeira
<YanGM> kkkk
<YanGM> 14 já tá na hora de caducar mesmo
<YanGM> kkkkkk
<pauloolhos> Utilizo o brazilfw em 3 servidores que tenho
<YanGM> pauloolhos: eu queria ter um roteador wireless que rodasse brazilfw, existe?
<pauloolhos> YanGM:
<pauloolhos> não vou saber te dizer
<YanGM> o máximo que cheguei a pensar foi um raspberry pi (ou semelhante) + placa wireless, mas o alcance deve ser péssimo
<pauloolhos> YanGM: creio que o BFW seria uma aplicação mais complexa e Diferentes das aplicações existentes nos Roteadores
<pauloolhos> Opnião propria não tenho certeza
<pauloolhos> Se voce imaginar são tecnologias de software parecidas
<YanGM> o open-wrt até atende bem
<YanGM> mas deixar um pequeno dispositivo fazendo todo o gerenciamento da rede seria interessante
<YanGM> eu não gosto de colocar muita coisa entre o PC e a internet por causa do ping, então fico em cima do muro
<pauloolhos> bacana
<pauloolhos> morfeu
<pauloolhos> deu certo
<pauloolhos> morfeu: qual o seu objetivo com o BrazilFW
<pauloolhos> ?
<YanGM> pauloolhos: [23:09] == morfeu [~EntreRios@189-104-172-97.user.veloxzone.com.br] has quit [Ping timeout: 272 seconds]
<pauloolhos> vixi
<YanGM> tá precisando dar um lustre nesses olhos heim? (badum tss)
<pauloolhos> kkk
<pauloolhos> morfeu
<pauloolhos> partiu Yan
<YanGM> morfeu morreu
<YanGM> 1001 piadas ruins com Yan, compre já o seu exemplar!
<morfeu> nada
<morfeu> :(
<YanGM> morfeu: o que você tentou e quais os resultados?
<YanGM> lembre-se de que cada tentativa é um avanço
<morfeu> YanGM: cara, eu configuro a net e local do brazilfw pelo virtualbox, so q nao consigo entrar no webadmin 192.168.0.1:8181
<YanGM> pauloolhos: morfeu está de volta
<YanGM> morfeu: você pode mandar uns prints de suas configurações do virtualbox?
<morfeu> YanGM: melhor
<morfeu> quwer acesso ao teamview
<YanGM> agora eu tô para instalar o elementary os aqui
<YanGM> só vou poder ajudar pelo android
<YanGM> vê com o pauloolhos se ele pode te ajudar pelo team
<morfeu> pauloolhos
<morfeu> pode me qjudar ?
<wbsd> xGrind: xbaitola
<morfeu> Fisico vc é o mesmo?
<morfeu> xGrind r0x
<YanGM> vou tentar dar boot nesse pendrive, vou ficar de olho em vocês pelo android, flw
<pauloolhos> oi morfeu
<pauloolhos> posso da uma olhada mas nao te garanto
<pauloolhos> pois maquina virtual numca fiz
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> passa o id
<pauloolhos> e senha[
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> morfeu:
<morfeu> pauloolhos:
<morfeu> so q eu reinstalei o bfw pra ficar com as config padrao
<morfeu> pauloolhos ?
<pauloolhos> morfeu
<pauloolhos> esta ai
<morfeu> pauloolhos sim
<morfeu> pode mexer la, vc ja ta conectado
<YanGM> DavyS: tô no live do elementary agora
<DavyS> YanGM, \o/
<YanGM> ele não quer ler a minha home que está em xfs
<YanGM> e agora, "comofas"?
<wbsd> YanGM: pq xfs??
<wbsd> łøł
<kernel> ???
<YanGM> tinha googlado a um tempo atrás e achei ele bom para home
<wbsd> lol
<morfeu> e ai kernel
<kernel> o povo usa para o /tmp
<YanGM> é ruim?
<kernel> morfeu, dizae ;)
<kernel> prefiro a ext4
<kernel> ;P
<YanGM> perae
<morfeu> kernel: to aqui atras de ajuda de um servidor para gerenciar lan house (windows)
<YanGM> vou voltar no ubuntu instalado aqui e vou fazer backup dos meus arquivos
<kernel> morfeu, qual ? o problema irmao
<kernel> ainda tais com o brasilfw
<morfeu> ja to quase desstindo
<morfeu> dele
<morfeu> rs
<kernel> se fosse eu
<kernel> ae sim que eu correria atras
<kernel> gosto disso
<kernel> me dar motiva??o para aprender!
<kernel> coisas que eu nao consigu fazer!
<morfeu> eu sei
<morfeu> nao desistir
<kernel> coisa que eu consigu fazer, ja sei fazer mesmo nem tem gra?a
<kernel> hehehe
<morfeu> so q eu nao entendo muito de linux
<morfeu> estou tentando aprender
<morfeu> pra te ser sincero
<kernel> googleia
<morfeu> sim
<morfeu> muito
<kernel> foruns
<morfeu> baixo varios videos
<morfeu> etc
<morfeu> sim
<kernel> aqui tem muitos amigos que ajudam
<morfeu> faço isso
<morfeu> pode ter certeza
<morfeu> umrum
<morfeu> talvez eu possa sair do bfw e instalar outro server
<kernel> qual o problema que esta dando irmao?
<morfeu> tipo
<morfeu> eu config o bfw pelo um tuto q eu vi, ai funfou local e internet
<morfeu> mas nao consigo entrar no web admin
<morfeu> sendo q o ip0 do meu modem é192.168.1.1
<morfeu> 192.168.0.1
<kernel> tem alguma coisa errada
<kernel> alguma coisa voce nao configurou
<kernel> ou ativou
<kernel> para acessar o web admin
<kernel> deve existir alguma configura??o
<kernel> algum arquivo desse web admin
<morfeu> tipo, meu ip da placa de rede do win 7 é 192.168.1.2 e gateway padrao é 192.168.1.1
<morfeu> do bfw é 192.168.0.1
<kernel> tem que por a mesma faixa de ip
<kernel> se nao me engano
<kernel> mesma do server
<morfeu> rs
<kernel> 192.168.1.*
<crisconect> boa noite
<crisconect> to precisando tirar uma duvida
<crisconect> preciso configurar o nagios na minha rede
<crisconect> e tenho duvidas
<pauloolhos> cara
<pauloolhos> de nagios nao manjo muito
<pauloolhos> ver se o sistematico ta ai
<crisconect> ele pode me ajudar?
<crisconect> de qualquer forma obrigado pela atençao paulo
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> ele conhece de muitas aplicaçoes
<crisconect> ok  vou falar com ele
<pauloolhos> Mas posta a sua duvida se alguem tiver online vai ver e te responde
<crisconect> a ta ok
<crisconect> eu posto ela aqui mesmo:?
<pauloolhos> aqui mesmo
<pauloolhos> se alguem souber vai te responder
<crisconect> ok vou formular minha duvida
<pauloolhos> deviido ser tarde possivelmente nao vai obter exito
<crisconect> jaja posto
<crisconect> sem problemas
<crisconect> eu acesso amanha
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> a maioria do pessoal ja esta no 10 sono
<crisconect> rsrs  e  ta tarde mesmo
<crisconect> hoje to de plantao na rede , so amanha as 12:00 pra durmir
<pauloolhos> vixi
<pauloolhos> plantao
<pauloolhos> trabalha onde?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> cris
<pauloolhos> crisconect:
<pauloolhos> esa ai
<crisconect> ioa
<crisconect> quit
<pauloolhos> olha na tela ao lado do seu programa
<pauloolhos> ou abaixo
<pauloolhos> tem as mensganes privadas
<crisconect> mas como eu vejo
<crisconect> a sim
<crisconect> vi
<pauloolhos> morfeu
<pauloolhos> acho que vou nessa meu filho
<morfeu> pauloolhos: tb
<morfeu> muito obrigado pela a sua ajuda
<morfeu> me ajudou muito.
<morfeu> durma com Deus
<pauloolhos> cara ai ja esta meio adiantado
<morfeu> tb vou dormiramanha trab cedo
<morfeu> sim, sim
<pauloolhos> voce vai ter que da uma lida lá
<morfeu> fuiz
<grooves> alguem faz ideia de como instalar o directx runtime update com wine?
<grooves> como desativar
<grooves> a tecla alt + lmb no ubuntu? q fica movendo a tela
<rodrigocan> Pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar com uma coisa no Ubuntu ? Bom dia !
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<pauloolhos> a Todos
<LACabeza> pessoa
<LACabeza> pessoal*
<LACabeza> eu to tentando colocar meu player de musica com dispositivo de saída diferente do padrão
<LACabeza> alguém sabe como listar quais dispostivos eu tenho aqui?
<LACabeza> ou qual o path dos meus dispositivos
<ZandreBran> ôlas LACabeza, pode usar o comando lspci
<mwallacesd> Ae gaerinha do Mal, beleza?
<mwallacesd> hehehe
<mwallacesd> >)
<mwallacesd> Então é o seguinte, tipo tive um problema com um pacote dos repositórios oficiais que não funciona na minha maquina com Ubuntu 12.04, então encontrei o mesmo pacote com uma versão anterior que funciona no Debian e instalei e tudo funcionou perfeitamente como eu queria
<mwallacesd> O problema aqui é que cada vez que atualizo o sistema esse pacote também é atualizado
<mwallacesd> Como posso por um restrição no apt-get/aptitude???
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Ou inclusive maracar esse pacote para NUNCA seja atualizado???
<ZandreBran> mwallacesd, ôlas; para o apt-get pode usar: echo "package_name hold"|dpkg --set-selections
<mwallacesd> vlw ZandreBran
<mwallacesd> =)
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> DavyS: o/
<DavyS> YanGM, \o
<DavyS> YanGM, instalou?
<YanGM> DavyS: tô pegando minhas coisas e mandando pro hd
<YanGM> DavyS: acabei de baixar o arch tbm
<YanGM> _dual significa que roda em 32 e 64 bit, né?
<DavyS> sim
<YanGM> reconhece meus 6GB de ram sem gambiarras internas e tal?
<DavyS> sim
<YanGM> blz
<YanGM> btw: distro pequena
<DavyS> YanGM, vc tem q instalar tudo ainda
<DavyS> gnome xorg etc...
<YanGM> isso ai é deboa
<YanGM> queria ter algo sem crapware mesmo :)
<YanGM> só que ferra se eu precisar de lan, porque estou sem a chave do lugar que tá meu router :|
<picolo> Boa tarde a todos.
<YanGM> boa tarde
<alvaro> Estou enfrentando um problema com o VLC, alguem poderia me ajudar
<pergunta> olá... alguem sabe me informar porque o mageia ta ficando tão popular?
<wbsd> pergunta: porque os emos gostam de algo "feito pela comunidade"
<wbsd> e pq o mandriva era forte
 * peregrinator_six ...
<pergunta> cara, deve ter algum outro motivo não?
<pergunta> qual as vantagens que o mageia tem sobre outras distro?
<dddd> Alguem sabe
<dddd> porque diabos o xchat nao
<dddd> conecta aqui?
<dddd> no freeenode
<wbsd> pergunta: vai saber :P
<wbsd> não vejo nenhuma vantagem neles
<dddd> neles?
<pergunta> dddd, qual teu pro com o xchat?
<wbsd> na distro mageia
<dddd> ele so nao conecta no freenode
<dddd> conecta na zorra toda menos freenode
<dddd> irc.freenode.net/6667
<dddd> e nada
<dddd> +\
<dddd> procura procura e n acha
<wbsd> dddd: tu tá tentando conectar com ssl?
<dddd> n
<dddd> default mesmo
<dddd> barna_: curioso mesmo
<dddd> ops
<dddd> wbsd: curioso mesmo...por estar em terceira posição no distrowatch
<dddd> oq fiquei ainda mais por ser distro independente
<dddd> deve ser rpm ne?
<wbsd> yep
<wbsd> não é tão independente assim
<wbsd> nasceu como fork do mandriva
<wbsd> e agora tá andandos pelas próprias pernas
<wbsd> vamos ver por quanto tempo :P
<dddd> n sei..mas no distrowatch ta registrado como independente
<dddd> possa ser q o projeto inicial tenha sido fork....mas hj n sei
<wbsd> distrowatch = cliques na página
<wbsd> não usuários~~
<dddd> geralmente ele registra o fork da qual a distro faz
<dddd> eu pensava que mangeia era direcionado a tecnologia movel
<dddd> axo q me enganei
<dddd> q tenso
<pergunta> eu tava pensando em testar o mageia
<pergunta> to curioso
<dddd> ver os features dele po
<dddd> de repente n seja nada demais....eu tenho medo doq é popular..muita cautela nessa hora
 * peregrinator_six barna_ ?
<dddd> esse peregrinator é um pela saco da poha
<dddd> andre gondin deveria ter te chutado daqui
<dddd> poutz
<dddd> pena q ele morreu antes =\
<dddd> tive a impressão de que o mint é um tanto pesado
<dddd> bom....estou de olho no crunchbang
<dddd> so falta coragem hehe...jaja eu tomo..preciso ver umas coisas antes
<pergunta> wbsd, tu utiliza mageia?
<wbsd> já usei
<wbsd> eu uso o arch mesmo
<pergunta> pow cara
<pergunta> eu to tentando re-instalar o arch mas ta foda
<pergunta> eu tive um problema com meu arch
<wbsd> yep
<dddd> é isso mesmo
<wbsd> usrmove
<wbsd> glibc
<wbsd> manolo
<dddd> o mangeira foi originado do mandriva mas hoje é independente
<pergunta> e agora o metodo de insatlação mudou
<wbsd> tem que entrar no site do arch todos os dias hueauheau
<dddd> *mangeia
<wbsd> sim
<dddd> to vendo aqui
<wbsd> tá mais rápido
<wbsd> e melhor @.@
<pergunta> mas eu não consigo @.@
<dddd> glibc...putz.....distro stables me dava dor de cabeça com isso
<dddd> n atualiza o glibc nem a pau
<dddd> ahuauhauha
<dddd> alias até vai.........mas da um pau maior ainda
<wbsd> pergunta: manolo
<wbsd> tu num tem algum dispositivo que acesse a net
<wbsd> ou outro computador aí?
<wbsd> eu fui instalado
<morfeu> boa tarde.
<wbsd> e acompanhando os passos pelo ipod XD
<pergunta> eu to ligado
<wbsd> tava acostumado com o jeito de instalar o gentoo
<wbsd> o do arch tá parecido
<pergunta> mas na antiga instalação tinha como instalar o gnome
<wbsd> só que mais fácil
<pergunta> nessa mudou tudo
<wbsd> ainda tem como
<wbsd> lol
<pergunta> wbsd, tu tem skype ou google+?
<wbsd> ambos
<dddd> mangeia é bem novo hein
<dddd> 2010...
<dddd> é o E17 q lembra o fluxbox ? digo, em termos de praticidade
<dddd> pergunta: https://wiki.mageia.org/en/Mageia_2_Release_Notes
<vitorlobo> aff
<vitorlobo> agora foi
<vitorlobo> kvirc
<vitorlobo> será q isos presta
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> barna_: fala ae mano qto tempo
<vitorlobo> xGrind: falae bot
<xGrind> vitorlobo, eae fio :D
<xGrind> kkkkkk
<xGrind> sumiu rapaz. tava preso?
<vitorlobo> uhaauhauhahuaua
<vitorlobo> ta doido
<vitorlobo> nada....estudando, trabalhando, n sei mais oq
<xGrind> comecei a fazer um curso tecnico de informatica e é 90% programação. agora sim o/
<xGrind> unico do curso q usa linux :)
<vitorlobo> xGrind: voltei no ubuntu hj meu debian testing deu crash travando pra instalar vai entender...=\
<vitorlobo> xGrind: 4linux?
<xGrind> então. eu tava usando mageia, mas voltei pro xubuntu pq quero só estudar agora e usar um sistema pronto ja. e não ficar perdendo tempo configurando a distro toda hora
<vitorlobo> tu lembra do comando de irc pra converter pra utf-8 o coding?
<xGrind> vitorlobo, curso aqui da minha cidade mesmo. duração de 1 ano e meio, reconhecido pelo MEC e tal. é bonzinho.
<xGrind> nem conheço. ta usando oq ae?
<vitorlobo> kvirc
<vitorlobo> xchat aqui deu pala..n entra no freenode nem a pau
<vitorlobo> xGrind:  ta usando oq ai?
<xGrind> o loco. esses dias usei o kvirc no mageia. tem mais opções, mas prefiro xchat mesmo
<xGrind> desinstala e apaga a pasta dele no .config
<vitorlobo> vou ver q q ta acontecendo
<vitorlobo> ja volto ae
<xGrind> eh nessa pasta nao
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> quem estava zombando de mim por usar xfs na home ontem?
<pauloolhos> boa noite a todos
<YanGM> pauloolhos: eae
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> beleza yan
<YanGM> beleza
<MrBoss> alguém aqui tem algum servidor dedicado com o cpanel?
<YanGM> tô com esse esquema de partições http://i.imgur.com/sViNm.png
<YanGM> mas pretendo diminuir o espaço do Windows, deixar um espaço compartilhado entre linnux e windows, mas vou rodar duas distros e vou compartilhar algumas partições entre elas.
<YanGM> dá pra fazer tudo isso em 500 gb?
<YanGM> tô falando com os bits lol
<pauloolhos> Opa
<pauloolhos> Alguem tem fugão ai
<pauloolhos> pra fazer um omelete
<pauloolhos> Vamos juntar os ingredientes
<pauloolhos> Alguem
<YanGM> eu tenho
<pauloolhos> Eu do o oleo
<pauloolhos> Ja tem o fogão e o oléo
<pauloolhos> valeu Yan
<YanGM> quem vai dar o queijo, presunto, orégano, sal e 2 ovos?
<pauloolhos> Parece que vai ficar bom o negocio
<YanGM> hehe
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> morfeu
<pauloolhos> ajudda ai meu caro
<morfeu> pauloolhos: pos
<morfeu> opa
<morfeu> vamos la ?
<pauloolhos> agente ta querendo fazer um omelete
<omelete> p_p
<pauloolhos> Agente ja tem o oleo
<pauloolhos> o Fogão
<Pskol> eu dou os dois ovos
<YanGM> o/
<pauloolhos> Pskol
<pauloolhos> aumenta ai
<pauloolhos> tem que da um pente
<pauloolhos> é pra muita  gente
<YanGM> omeletão?
<pauloolhos> vamos reparti com todos do canal
<pauloolhos> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> omeleetão
<pauloolhos> boa
<pauloolhos> Fogão - Oléo  - Ovos -
<morfeu> rs
<morfeu> vamos mexer no bfw
 * peregrinator_six da o salsichão 
<morfeu> eu vi aqui um tutorial, pauloolhos ensinando a permiti sites
<morfeu> dnsguardian
 * YanGM deu o fogão
 * Pskol enfia a salsinha no fogao
<Pskol> falta o oleo
 * peregrinator_six Pskol tá com fome... (0
 * peregrinator_six o.0
<Pskol> kk
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> Pskol: magnita do mundo Open Source, usando o que ai?!
<Pskol> peregrinator_six: ubuntu 10 ne
<Pskol> :p
<peregrinator_six> ano que vem (se o mundo não acabar antes...) vai acabar sua sopinha em... ;P
<Pskol> e quem precisa de sopa?
<Pskol> kkk
<peregrinator_six> Pskol: mas de Lucid Linx teu sistema tá precisando.... ;)
<Pskol> peregrinator_six: mas ja é
<Pskol> 10.04
<peregrinator_six> sei disso, abril que vem cabo pra tu
<peregrinator_six> casa caiu
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<Pskol> vou pro 12.04 dai
<peregrinator_six> uahhsa
<Pskol> kkk
<peregrinator_six> por que não vai logo então...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> já to nele, suave
<peregrinator_six> 5 aninhos de diversão
<Pskol> deixa queto
<Pskol> pc aki eh pra uso comunitario
<peregrinator_six> em quem disse que não á queto?! auhsha
<Pskol> hauhauha
<Pskol> peregrinator_six: vo bota eh o debian, pra ficar uns 8 anos sem upgrade
<peregrinator_six> vai que vai danadoooooooooo
 * peregrinator_six auhshuah
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-05
<crisconect> Boa noite
<crisconect> sou novo aqui pessoal
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<crisconect> agluem aqui pode tirar algumas duvidas sobre o nagios3
<Rudolf> opa
<crisconect> blz paulo
<Patricia> Ola =}
<morfeu> boa noite pessoal
<pauloolhos> Tudo joia meu cero
<pauloolhos> cris
<pauloolhos> posta a duvida meu caro
<pauloolhos> se alguem souber te responde
<crisconect> opa
<crisconect> certinho tranquilo paulo
<pauloolhos> Aquele negocio que estavamos falando hotem
<pauloolhos> teria que ter 2 servidores
<pauloolhos> pra diminuir a carga
<crisconect> sim
<crisconect> com 2 servidores o tempo seria menor ne
<pauloolhos> 1 servidor backup 4 tera  outro servidor backup 4 tera
<pauloolhos> vai diminuir pra metade
<Birex> boa noite povo
<crisconect> verdade
<pauloolhos> se faz em horas
<pauloolhos> se atualmente vc faz em 8 horas
<pauloolhos> um exemplo
<pauloolhos> ai vai cair pra 4
<pauloolhos> porque cada um vai pra cada servidor
<crisconect> interessante
<pauloolhos> cris
<crisconect> sim
<pauloolhos> Se voce quiser ir mais halem
<Rudolf> cerrrrrrrrteza
<pauloolhos> Se voce quiser deixar mais interessante
<crisconect> hum
<eumesmo2> alguêm ai me ajuda a configurar o netbeans 7.2
<Joabe> o duro boa noite galera
<Pskol> Joabe: iae
<Pskol> boa noite
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: configurar o que champs?
<eumesmo2> Rudolf,  n consigo rodar programas com ele
<eumesmo2> tentei o hello mundo
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: então não é configuração
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: é sapiência mesmo
<eumesmo2> como assim
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: primeira vez usando netbeans?
<eumesmo2> sim
<eumesmo2> e mau entendo de c++
<Rudolf> como disse, é sapiência
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: não tem o que configurar
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: e sim como usar
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: vc deve criar o projeto
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: ele não funciona como o dev-C++
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: se quer um parecido use o codeblocks
<eumesmo2> e aonde eu acho uma apostila do netbeans
<Pskol> no google
<Pskol> la tem
<Rudolf> Pskol: é um bom lugar para começar
<Pskol> eu gosto dessa parte
<Pskol> kkkk
<eumesmo2> seus fanfarões
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: tamo falando sério cara
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: www.netbeans.org
<eumesmo2> me responde pelo menos uma coisa
<eumesmo2> as bibliotecas usadas no windows
<eumesmo2> mudam para o linux ?
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: defina "mudam para o linux?"
<eumesmo2> iostream
<eumesmo2> apareceu como erro no netbeans
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: heuheiuehiuehiueh
<eumesmo2> #include talala
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: não existe as mesmas libs
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: principalmente do windows
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: e em c++
<Rudolf> ah, iostream é da C++
<Rudolf> tem
<Rudolf> mas aquelas bunitinhas do windows não
<Rudolf> nem lembro o nome
<Rudolf> falha minha
<eumesmo2> vou pesquisar denovo
<eumesmo2> flw
<Rudolf> até
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: eu recomendo vc brincar com o codeblocks antes, depois partir para o netbeans
<Rudolf> eumesmo2: conhecer o ambiente linux de programação depois partir para algo mais profissa
<crisconect> eai blz
<Rudolf> crisconect: blza
<eumesmo2> okay
<crisconect> vc usa o nagios3
<Rudolf> crisconect: já usei
<Rudolf> crisconect: implementei numa empresa
<crisconect> ele roda bem
<Rudolf> crisconect: FUNCIONA!
<YanGM> http://colaquente.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/particoes-e-sistema-de-arquivos-linux-–-parte-2/ isso ainda é válido?
<omelete> YanGM,  só li o começo
<omelete> ainda vale
<YanGM> os tamanhos ali mais em baixo
<YanGM> e onde diz: "Estas últimas pastas listadas a partir do boot podem ser colocadas em diferentes partições, uma vez que realizar este procedimento pode evitar o acontecimento de erros e também deixa o sistema mais estável e organizado."
<YanGM> DavyS: o/
<DavyS> YanGM, \o
<YanGM> DavyS: isso aqui ainda vale? http://colaquente.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/particoes-e-sistema-de-arquivos-linux-–-parte-2/
<DavyS> YanGM, sim
<YanGM> até onde fala sobre deixar o sistema estável e nos tamanhos das partições?
<morfeu> dificil de se acessar o web admin do brazilfw
<morfeu> virtualmente
<morfeu> ja ate mudei a classe do ip de meu mode adsl pra mesma do brazilfw
<YanGM> morfeu: isso pode dar conflito heim
<morfeu> YanGM: é o q eu estou vendo
<morfeu> vou resetar o modem depois
<YanGM> o sistema host pira
<DavyS> YanGM, sim
<YanGM> DavyS: você é bom em matemática? se for ajusta aqueles valores para 265GB?
<YanGM> DavyS: dai eu divido o valor que der para / em dois e instalo o arch no que sobrar depois
<DavyS> YanGM, deixa 1GB pro /tmp 2GB pra /var e 2GB pra /opt
<DavyS> o resto vc deixa do mesmo tamanho
<DavyS> altera só a /home
<DavyS> acho que tá bom
<DavyS> tá até exagerado :p
<YanGM> lol
<YanGM> dá pra gravar dvd com 2gb de tmp?
<DavyS> YanGM, eu nunca usei separado assim, então não posso falar muito :/
<wbsd> DavyS: não sei pq ele quer separar tanto assim =x
<YanGM> wbsd: é pra reciclar os arquivos entre 2 distro
<wbsd> lol
<YanGM> vou instalar o elementary aqui em uma única ext4 só pra tirar esse pendrive do note e poder analizar o uso dos diretórios
<Guest37759> quit
<pauloolhos> morfemorfeu
<pauloolhos> morfeu
<pauloolhos> esta ai
<pauloolhos> morfeu:
<pauloolhos> morfeu:
<pauloolhos> esta ai
<pauloolhos> morfeu : esta ai
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> morfeu esta ai
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> DavyS: tô de volta
<DavyS> YanGM, tudo certo ai?
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> vixi
<pauloolhos> ja é 01 da madruga
<vitorlobo> Patricia, oia
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> bana fala ae man
<vitorlobo> barna, !
<morfeu> bom dia vitoravelino
<vitorlobo> n seria pra mim?
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Hertz> bom dia o/
<vitorlobo> estava vendo esse filme  a pouco
<vitorlobo> http://regatandoaliteratura.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/o-mundo-de-sofia-legendado.html
<vitorlobo> peguei o livro dele pra ler....vi q tinha filme
<vitorlobo> é sempre bom
<vitorlobo> ^^
<morfeu> verdade
<morfeu> eu baixei esta noite, cça as buxas, as aventuras de dona floresta e o caçador
<vitorlobo> vou ler o mundo de sofia o livro pq é grandinho...depois vou ler
<vitorlobo> O quarto
<vitorlobo> e vou seguindo
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  fugindo um pouco dos livros tecnicos
<vitorlobo> LPI, shell etc
<vitorlobo> se n eu endoido
<morfeu> vitorlobo: s
<morfeu> rs
<morfeu> vitoravelino pior sou eu q instalo o bfw pelo virtualbox e nao consigo acessar web admin
<vitorlobo> morfeu, eu nem uso
<vitorlobo> firewall
<morfeu> vitorlobo: ;/
<morfeu> usa o q ?
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  default mesmo sem firewall...aposto na segurança default q a senha root oferece
<vitorlobo> hehe
<morfeu> vitorlobo: rs
<vitorlobo> morfeu, nunca senti ameaça a meu s.o
<morfeu> usa o q vitoravelino ?
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  to usando ubuntu atualmente... mas até ontem usava debian
<vitorlobo> morfeu, e vc?
<morfeu> vitorlobo: win ultimate
<morfeu> e bfw
<morfeu> rs
<morfeu> ate ontem eu estava no bfw
<morfeu> agora to no ultimate
<vitorlobo> morfeu, trampa com segurança de redes algo assim?
<morfeu> vitorlobo: isso
<morfeu> microtik
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  ah, explicado...e o s.o?
<morfeu> vitorlobo: cara, sou novo em linux
<morfeu> uso apenas pra fins comerciais
<morfeu> mas ainda me considero leigo
<vitorlobo> larguei o win definitivamente a 2 anos
<vitorlobo> n uso pra absolutamente nada
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  compra o livro preparatorio da LPI 1 do linux q tu terá orgasmos multiplos
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  qto mais vc aprende mais torna-se dependente dele pra trabalhar
<morfeu> vitorlobo: manda o link ai
<vitorlobo> principalmente com programação
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  eu comprei o livro mesmo.....papel
<morfeu> vitorlobo: o link pra eu compra-lo
<morfeu> da uma olhdada antes
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/6623886/livros/informatica/informatica/livro-certificacao-linux-lpi-nivel-1-exames-101-e-102
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  ta esgotado em quase todas lojas
<vitorlobo> pense..bagulho tenso
<morfeu> vitorlobo: vou procurar na net entao
<morfeu> melhorr ainda vitoravelino
<morfeu> http://baixautilitarios.blogspot.com.br/2011/07/download-curso-certificacao-linux-lpi.html
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  ai é outro
<vitorlobo> esse é LPIC-2
<vitorlobo> ai vc vai se perder todo
<vitorlobo> é LPIC-1
<rafaredes31> boas
<vitorlobo> boas
<morfeu> vitorlobo: tem q ser o lpi ne ?
<morfeu> vitoravelino mas sou leigo e iniciante no linux
<morfeu> é este mesmo ne ?
<vitorlobo> LPIC-1 ou LPI -1
<vitorlobo> LPIC-1 é pra iniciante mesmo
<vitorlobo> leigo
<morfeu> 07:04:25] vitorlobo         > LPIC-1 é pra iniciante mesmo
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  tem o guia foca do linux também
<morfeu> lpci entao serve ne ?
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  vc ja leu o guia foca?
<morfeu> vitorlobo: nao
<morfeu> vitorlobo: http://sempredownloadfull.net/curso-preparatrio-de-certificao-linux-lpi101-lpi-102.html
<morfeu> veja isto
<morfeu> [07:04:16] morfeu             > BOM DIA
<morfeu> [07:04:21] morfeu             > é pq estou de saida
<morfeu> [07:04:25] morfeu             > ai o bot seta automaticfo
<morfeu> [07:05:03] Coringa_Bebado     > é muito conveniente por a culpa nas máquinas
<morfeu> [07:05:24] morfeu             > srsrs
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  esse é bom
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  esse eu tenho..baixa ae
<vitorlobo> é bem bom
<morfeu> vitorlobo: ensina o linux do começo ?
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  ensina..mas o guia foca é mais recomendavel pra inciar perai q te mostro
<vitorlobo> morfeu,  http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=238
<morfeu> vitorlobo: ok
<vitorlobo> bem completo
<morfeu> vitorlobo obrigado, agora eu vou njogar basquete
<vitorlobo> bom jogo
 * morfeu away.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (pager: off)
<vitorlobo> licensed, fala lic
<vitorlobo> barna, iai fio
<licensed> vitoravelino, hehehe e ai =D
<vitorlobo> licensed, galera sempre digitando meu nick errado
<vitorlobo> >.<
<licensed> saduhsdahusdahuasdhuadshu vitorlobo se vc falasse eu nem ia perceber
<vitorlobo> licensed,  foi pra cp dai?
<licensed> vitorlobo, fui sim.. foi legal
<vitorlobo> licensed, as mina agora pira nos nerd gordin de óculos
<vitorlobo> licensed, caçadoras de nerd na cp
<vitorlobo> moh legal
<vitorlobo> licensed,  ai em recife tem gvt?
<licensed> vitorlobo, tem sim kra.. vai fazer 3 anos que eu tenho
<vitorlobo> licensed,  po..botei gvt 15 mb aqui essa semana
<vitorlobo> auhhuauha
<vitorlobo> licensed, a coca-cola chegou mais cedo em recife doq aqui
<vitorlobo> :S
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas é foda kra.. nao consigo diminuir o preco da mensalidade
<licensed> altas galera aqui em recife paga menos
<licensed> eu diminuo o plano, a conta vem a mesma coisa
<licensed> vitorlobo, tu paga quanto
<vitorlobo> licensed, botei 15 mb e só baixa a 1.6mb
<vitorlobo> q lindo ne
<licensed> vitoravelino, e tu queria baixar a quanto
<vitorlobo> licensed, 69,90 mas ae é internet e fixo
<licensed> vitoravelino, sim pow o valor total
<licensed> asdhuijadshudsahudsahudsahusdahusdhudhuads
<vitorlobo> licensed, mas po pelo menos uns 3mb ne pqp
<licensed> AEUHAEUHEAHUEAHUEAHUEAHUEAHUEAHUEAHUEAHUEAHUEAHUEAUHEA
<licensed> `vitoravelino, me perdoe kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> licensed,  esse é o total
<licensed> vitorlobo, a taxa de download ta correta pow
<licensed> vitorlobo, olha isso.. eu pago 110 por 10mb
<vitorlobo> licensed, 1.6 mb?
<licensed> e meu plano eh smartmaxx zero.. sem nenhum minuto
<licensed> vitorlobo, vc queria baixar a 15mb/s é?
<vitorlobo> licensed,  rpz a galera aqui...de salvador botava uma pilha disgraçada
<vitorlobo> dizendo q baixavam torrent a 10mb
<vitorlobo> q fibra ótica da gvt
<vitorlobo> era outros 500
<vitorlobo> broxei total
<vitorlobo> auhaauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> po se baixasse a uns 3 mb ta bom ne
<vitorlobo> de 15 baixar 1.6
<licensed> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> licensed,  isso aqui é fake certeza http://www.testepower.com.br/
<vitorlobo> testa ae
<vitorlobo> auhahua
<GTK_Thi> tou com meu linux novinho!
<GTK_Thi> só uma pergunta..
<vitorlobo> digue
<GTK_Thi> da para depois se quiser alterar os pontos de montagens, eu fiz só uma partição e deixei a outra.
<vitorlobo> GTK_Thi,  da
<vitorlobo> só usar o gparted
<vitorlobo> e fazer
<vitorlobo> o gparted ja vem no ubuntu
<GTK_Thi> é q a home ficou junto da /
<GTK_Thi> ai eu quero botar para ela vir com os meus arquivos
<GTK_Thi> da pra fazer isso?
<vitorlobo> da pra fazer outras partições mas
<vitorlobo> manipular dessa maneira creio q n
<vitorlobo> desconheço
<GTK_Thi> a partição já existe só quero botar para ela ser a /home
<vitorlobo> GTK_Thi,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=26972.0
<vitorlobo> solved
<GTK_Thi> obrigadooo
<Guest15371> Instalei o Ubuntu para usar em Dual Boot com o win7, mas a tela do gerenciador de boot não abre ao inicializar o sistema. O que posso fazer?
<vitorlobo> Guest15371, quando iniciar o pc...experimenta pressionar os 2 shift's do teclado de vez
<vitorlobo> Guest15371, provavelmente apareça o gerenciador grub pra vc poder escolher windows
<Guest15371> vitorlobo: Blz, vou tentar. Mas terei que fazer isso sempre?
<vitorlobo> Guest15371,  nao...so experiementa
<vitorlobo> dai vc volta aqui
<Guest15371> ok. Até mais!
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> boa tarde
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> ;...
<cuki> dia
<YanGM> oi
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> YanMG:
<pauloolhos> como esta?
<YanGM> pauloolhos: de boa na lagoa, tranuilo como esquilo
<YanGM> "tranquilo
<pauloolhos> isso é bom
<YanGM> estou usando elementary OS no HD inteiro, sem espaço pra ruindows ou outra distro
<pauloolhos> elementary OS baseada em qual versao?
<YanGM> luna beta
<pauloolhos> ela é baseada  em qual versão
<YanGM> se eu não me engano no precise
<pauloolhos> é melhor que o ubuntu
<YanGM> apps melhores e mais bonita
<YanGM> notebook não está esquentando tanto quando eu rodava ubuntu
<pauloolhos> Bacana
<YanGM> espero que a vida da bateria seja boa também
<pauloolhos> mas YAN
<pauloolhos> voce preoculpa com isso ?
<YanGM> lógico
<YanGM> notebook, mobilidade...
<YanGM> se fosse no meu pc velho de guerra eu tava pouco me lixando
<pauloolhos> Se voce esta preoculpado com a bateria
<pauloolhos> porque vce nao tira
<pauloolhos> e quando voce for locomever vc coloca
<YanGM> ?
<YanGM> isso é mito
<YanGM> tem que usar bateria 100% na tomada como no-brake
<pauloolhos> Cara
<YanGM> vida que eu digo é duração
<pauloolhos> Descordo
<YanGM> tipo, ruindows 7 dava 6 horas, ruindows 8 dava mais de 7 horas
<pauloolhos> No manual tem informando quando voce ficar mais de 5 dias sem ligar o pc
<pauloolhos> retire a bateria
<YanGM> eu não passo nem um dia sem ligar >:)
<pauloolhos> Acho que voce nao entendeu
<pauloolhos> Então voce pode imaginar
<pauloolhos> Imagina
<pauloolhos> Meu caro retire a bateria
<pauloolhos> E usa ele sem bateria
<pauloolhos> Voce vai ter bateria pra vida toda
<pauloolhos> Ai o dia que voce sair voce coloca
<pauloolhos> Melhor o dia que voce precisar voce coloca.
<YanGM> velho, esse mito já foi desmascarado
<pauloolhos> Yan
<YanGM> os notebooks novos desativam a bateria quando não precisam
<YanGM> e o meu note é bem novo
<pauloolhos> Ata
<pauloolhos> então me desculpa
<YanGM> tanto que ela fica geladinha quando chega aos 100%
<YanGM> e com a tomada que eu tenho aqui, que desliga a cada hora... isso seria perigoso pro sistema até
<YanGM> uma das milhares de coisas que eu amno no linux é que ele mostra o tempo que falta pra carregar a bateria
<pauloolhos> Cara
<pauloolhos> Esse negocio é mito
<pauloolhos> onde voce viu
<YanGM> perai
<YanGM> http://i.imgur.com/oSPxb.png
<YanGM> aliás, o gparted não anda reconhecendo o swap, mas o sistema continua reconhecendo o.O
<pauloolhos> hum
<YanGM> fala ae se o Elementary OS não é bonito :P
<pauloolhos> nao meu caro
<YanGM> lol
<YanGM> por que achas isso?
<pauloolhos> Qual fonte de informação que voce tem informando que bateria retirada do computador prolonga a sua vida é mito
<YanGM> várias googladas, mas um deles era baixaki se eu me lembro bem
<pauloolhos> Ok
<pauloolhos> vou te mandar dois link
<pauloolhos> Se voce ler inglês ai esta
<pauloolhos> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/remove-laptop-battery-increase-life-geeks-weigh/
<pauloolhos> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/bateria/18203-posso-aumentar-a-vida-util-da-bateria-removendo-a-do-notebook-.htm
<pauloolhos> Se você tiver uma fonte de informação, descordando disso ai
<YanGM> agora eu vou te contar um segredo: a cada 6 ou 7 horas eu troco de bateria pois o notebook da minha mãe que tem o mesmo modelo que o meu não quer mais carregar
<YanGM> deu defeito na porta
<pauloolhos> hum
<YanGM> "Mas se a energia tiver uma variação e o note estiver sem a bateria, quem será danificado será o note, Certo? Há um artigo aki no site que diz que pode-se utilizar o note com a bateria, normalmente, pois, ela apenas conduziria a energia e não seria recarregada. Então, qual é a real maneira de se agir? "
<pauloolhos> A base de carrga do seu outro note
<pauloolhos> ta ruim
<pauloolhos> so trocar
<pauloolhos> 80 reais
<pauloolhos> Ou se não o pino esta quebrado
<YanGM> é o pino
<YanGM> o carregador do outro funciona de boa aqui
<YanGM> aliás, esse note tinha o mesmo problema
<pauloolhos> vc esta queal cidade
<YanGM> mas como demorou quase 2 meses para concertarem ele...
<YanGM> minha mãe traumatizou e prefere esse troca troca
<YanGM> cidade da falsa grávida
<pauloolhos> Numca vi relatos constantes  que uma variação de energia ... danificou um PC.
<YanGM> prefiro que danifique a bateria do que o pc caso aconteça
<YanGM> aqui tem várias dessas
<YanGM> já perdi um monte de fuzível em uma extensão que tenho
<pauloolhos> Então voce nao esta preocupado com bateria
<pauloolhos> e sim com outros fatores
<YanGM> estou preocupado com a duração fora da tomada
<YanGM> tipo 6 horas
<YanGM> 7 horas
<YanGM> mil horas
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> Controersas demais
<YanGM> quero ver se o elementary quebra o record de 7 horas do ruindows 8
<pauloolhos> hum
<YanGM> uma vez por mês eu faço a descarga completa em seguida de uma carga completa sem usar o note
<pauloolhos> To defendendo o windows Não .
<YanGM> é o dia mais difícil do mês, hehe
<pauloolhos> Mas acho que as pessoas deveria deixar de queixar da plataforma.
<YanGM> como assim?
<pauloolhos> ruindows
<YanGM> ah tah
<pauloolhos> Os administradores e usuarios linux ... reclama demais da plataforma WINDOWS
<YanGM> é o costume
<YanGM> eu falava isso antes de migrar pro pinguim
<pauloolhos> Entendo que é uma plataforma fechada.
<pauloolhos> Mas administradores tem que entender.
<YanGM> eu geralmente não vejo diferença pra essa coisa de aberto ou fechado
<pauloolhos> claro que tem meu caro
<pauloolhos> pra usuario final realmente nao tem
<pauloolhos> Cada plataforma se encaixa em um ambiente.
<YanGM> aberto: todos modificam legalmente, fechado: todos hackeiam ilegalmente
<YanGM> e todos vivem felizes para sempre
<pauloolhos> YanMG: voce tem quantos anos mesmo?
<YanGM> 14
<pauloolhos> Ta explicado.
<jxajro> boa tarde a todos! Tem como instalar um downloadhelper no google Chrome do Ubuntu 11,10?
<YanGM> jxajro: geralmente qualquer coisa desenvolvida para chrome roda em qualquer os
<jxajro> opa....
<jxajro> hmmm veja YanGM....não vou me alongar muito mas eu tenho o downloadhelper no firefox mas não tenho no chrome. Como eu instalo vc pode me dar uma dica? Pesquisei aqui mas não achei muito fácil.
<YanGM> jxajro: se não tiver na chrome webstore pode ter em uma dessas stores alternativas, mas eu não recomendo essas alternativas
<YanGM> jxajro: aliás, certos plugins os desenvolvedores não conseguem portar do firefox para o chrome por causa da API, que tem menos recursos
<jxajro> chrome webstore?
<jxajro> ah é? não é facil fazer pros dois?
<jxajro> mas tem alguma coisa equivalente?
<jxajro> Vixe..YanGM...to louco pra detalhar o problema mas to tentando me segurar!
<YanGM> jxajro: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/home
<jxajro> Vou ter que ir almoçar mas estarei conectado...vou demorar pra responder mas estou por aqui.
<jxajro> obrigado..vai tc que respondo em instantes
<YanGM> jxajro: são dois browsers bem diferentes, com filosofias diferentes, mas o firefox é mais aberto
<YanGM> por isso a dificuldade
<pauloolhos> Morfeu:
<YanGM> vou almoçar, galera
<jxajro> alo..voltei...bem....o problema é que o Adobe Flash Player roda no Chrome mas não no FF e Downloadhelper roda no FF mas não no Chrome....em resumo é isso.
<Rudolf> e ae bando de zé
<crisconect> boa tarde povo
<crisconect> alguem aki pode tirar duvidas sobre o nagios
<YanGM> voltei
<YanGM> a lasanha estava boa
<Rudolf> crisconect: que duvidas?
<pauloolhos> Opa
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<crisconect> posso add os  meus pontos de acesso no localhost_nagios2.cfg
<crisconect> ou eu preciso criar um hosts.cfg
<Rudolf> crisconect: vc precisa criar tudo
<crisconect> isso ta meio confuso pra mim
<Rudolf> crisconect: nagios é totalmente manual
<crisconect> certo  vou criar tudo
<Rudolf> crisconect: vc precisa cruar seus usuarios
<Rudolf> crisconect: o grupo de usuarios
<crisconect> certo
<Rudolf> crisconect: os horarios de atendimento
<crisconect> ja criei
<Rudolf> e depois começar a construir o grupo de hosts, com os hosts
<Rudolf> crisconect: minha dica é
<Rudolf> crisconect: pegue os diretorio padrão e faça um backup dele
<Rudolf> crisconect: e comece do zero
<crisconect> certo
<crisconect> Rudolf
<crisconect> o material que vi na internet e meio confuso
<crisconect> tipo.... ele fala de adcionar meus hosts em um arquivo hosts.cfg
<crisconect> e outros dizem para criar em localhost_nagios2.cfg
<crisconect> vou traduzir o manula do site naigos.org
<crisconect> *nagios.org
<Rudolf> siga apenas 1 manual
<Rudolf> e tente entender a logica
<Rudolf> os arquivos são modulares
<Rudolf> nossa, é um puta trampo
<Rudolf> mas se vc não entender
<Rudolf> vai ficar impossível manter essa zica
<crisconect> e verdade
<crisconect> vou seguir apenas 1 manual
<crisconect> valew Rudolf
<crisconect> fica com Deus
<Rudolf> u2
<RodrigO23> Iai pessoal
<RodrigO23> como vao?
<jxajro> boa tarde
<RodrigO23> iai jxajro
<jxajro> vai se cá indo!
<jxajro> na vertical.
<jxajro> tudo bom RodrigO23?
<RodrigO23> Tudo otimo jxajro,
<jxajro> então caro...eu até esqueci aqui ligado com a questão no ar...
<jxajro> vc leu aqui em cima?
<jxajro> (aliás...deixe dar uma boa notícia....finalmente consegui um empreguinho aqui pra poder respirar...assim...
<jxajro> se eu estiver devendo alguma coisa por favor me lembrem que eu pago.
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> ow que legal
<RodrigO23> boa sorte ai jxajro
<jxajro> ah....obrigado pelo apoio moral! Vou realmente precisar de sorte, né?
<jxajro> ah....vc se refere ao emprego novo?! Ah sim...obrigado! :)....kkkkk mas de qualquer jeito...pra trabalhar em SP vou precisar de sorte sim..do mesmo jeito.
<Psykhe> sampa ta tenso ne.
<RodrigO23> bom eu sou Freela
<RodrigO23> entao nao estou muito a par disso
<RodrigO23> hehe
<Psykhe> digo no geral, sampa ta meio complicado por la.
<jxajro> complicado é apelido.
<jxajro> o brasil  inteiro está.
<jxajro> ops...vc é de onde RodrigO23? Free land? Onde fica isso?
<RodrigO23> Sou de Atibaia, SP
<RodrigO23> e sou Freelancer
<RodrigO23> hehe
<jxajro> viram? quanto ao papo do Adobe Flash Player x Fire Fox e Downloadhelper x Chrome...vcs tem alguma informação da luta?
<jxajro> Atibaia está bom! Tendo peixe eu não morreria de fome. Eu aqui tb as vezes estou freelancer, Rodrigo.
<jxajro> eu me lancer em qualquer lugar free para ver se ganho alguma coisa que me ajude a viver.
<Joao_W> ei gente tudo bem ai
<Joao_W> ei tenho uma duvida aqui
<Joao_W> eu fiz uma conexão com o pppoeconf
<Joao_W> so que ele conecta depois cai
<Joao_W> entende
<Joao_W> e ele fica criando conexão asim ppoe3, pppoe5, pppoe11, ppppoe9
<Joao_W> vcs sabem por que
<Joao_W> ??
<GoodbyeEarl> buenas
<MrBoss> alow
<MrBoss> pauloolhos, ta ai?
<pauloolhos> MrBoss:
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Não estava aqui não
<pauloolhos> o que voce manda meu caro
<Mr-Boss> Alguém on?
<Daekdroom> Não.
<RodrigO23> opa toh On aquie
<pauloolhos> Oi
<pauloolhos> Estava me procurando Mr-Boss
<Mr-Boss> Estou com problema ao tentar instalar o ubuntu usando 2 hds sem dual boot
<pauloolhos> humm
<pauloolhos> Mr-Boss
<pauloolhos> Em cada um voce esta instando um sistema operacional
<Mr-Boss> Consegui resolver o problema no dual boot no notebook. Eu resolvi com um pendrive e corrigir o mbr e depois o grub
<Mr-Boss> Em um HD estou colocado o raiz e o swap e no outro HD o /home
<pauloolhos> hum
<pauloolhos> Certo
<pauloolhos> essa separação esta feito em um HD
<pauloolhos> E qual  o problema?
<Mr-Boss> Quando reinicio o pc da erro no "grub elf magic " se eu nao me engano
<pauloolhos> é dual boot?
<Mr-Boss> Nao. Só vai ter o ubuntu 12.04. O primeiro HD com duas partições swap e a raiz e em outro HD somente o home
<pauloolhos> Não deveria
<Mr-Boss> ?
<pauloolhos> Cara
<pauloolhos> Nessa maquina voce tem 2 hds
<Mr-Boss> Nao
<pauloolhos> Somente 1
<pauloolhos> Da uma olhada lá Prioryti boot
<Mr-Boss> Nao errei. Na maquina tenho 3 hds mas o terceiro é apenas para uso pessoal
<pauloolhos> Entendi
<pauloolhos> Entra no SETUP e muda a prioridade
<Mr-Boss> To instalando denovo aqui e to no cel pesquisando e aqui
<pauloolhos> Hora que voce reinicia ele encontra outro hd
<pauloolhos> pode ser isso
<pauloolhos> ai voce tem que mudar a prioridade do voot
<Mr-Boss> Agira parece que foi
<Mr-Boss> Para listar todas as partições e seus tamanhos ?
<pauloolhos>  hum
<pauloolhos> ee ai Mr-Boss
<Crazy_of_Darknes> fala galera!!! Tdo na santa?
<pauloolhos> Morfeu:
<vitorlobo> Mr-Boss, n deixa de ser dual boot
<vitorlobo> Mr-Boss,  dual bot n quer dizer 2 sistemas em um único hd nao...quer dizer 2 sistemas em um único "aparelho"
<vitorlobo> Mr-Boss, entao é correto dizer ser dual-boot da mesma forma
<vitorlobo> porque vc está bootando 2 sistemas em um único aparelho sendo cada sistema em um hd
<vitorlobo> xGrind, fala mano
<vitorlobo> resolvi com xchat porém..demora bagarai pra entrar
<vitorlobo> vai entender
<xGrind> vitorlobo, o/
<xGrind> aki vai de boa.
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é malocagem do além
<vitorlobo> incompreensible
<vitorlobo> xGrind, eo curso de programação q tu ta fazendo ou fez..foi q linguagem?
<xGrind> começou 4º. mas essa semana foi só apresentação ainda. tem materia que ainda nem vi o prof
<vitorlobo> q linguagem q é?
<xGrind> semana q vem ja começa. vou ter 6 aulas por semana de logica de programaçao. e a linguagem q usam la é pascal
<vitorlobo> putz
<vitorlobo> se é doido
<xGrind> no começo usam visual-g na logica de programação. mas eu vo usar portugol, viva o software livre. quero delphi nao :D
<vitorlobo> pascal........é muito trash-tosco-defasado
<vitorlobo> penso eu que...o professor seja daqueles coroas conservadores
<vitorlobo> q aprenderam a programar na década de 80
<vitorlobo> com pascal e extenderam pra visual basic/delphi
<vitorlobo> o.o
<xGrind> é q nao são eles q escolhem ne. tem toda uma programação de aulas pronta ja q eles tem q cumprir
<xGrind> vamos ter webdesign tb. e um pouco de linux. nisso to de boa :D
<xGrind> tipo, o cara disse q usam ubuntu la nas aulas e colocam na maquina virtual. imagina rodar o ubuntu 12.04 no virtualbox o.O. haja memoria
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vc sabe qual?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, numa entrevista de trampo ...q fui de uma empresa pública...geral moldado a microsoft....
<vitorlobo> xGrind, software livre.... ainda há muita resistencia aqui.. =\
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  mas os melhores cursos no ramo são os da 4linux.com.br
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  inclusive, a 4linux q trouxe a LPIC pro Brasil
<vitorlobo> coisa q eu nem imaginava
<xGrind> o loco
<xGrind> mas é a distancia ne?
<vitorlobo> os 2
<vitorlobo> tem a distancia e presencial
<vitorlobo> tem mais presencial doq a distancia
<xGrind> qts ganha mais ou menos um programador?
<pauloolhos> Depende
<pauloolhos> Você esta escolhendo uma area pra atuar?
<pauloolhos> xGrind: é isso
<xGrind> pauloolhos, a prof tava falando sexta q a maioria faz o curso pra trabalhar com manutenção de computador, e isso não da muito dinheiro pq qq um sabe formatar uma máquina
<xGrind> e a area q está em alta é programação
<pauloolhos> Cara
<pauloolhos> Que curso você faz?
<vitorlobo> a real é
<vitorlobo> dificil ser reconhecido e compreendido
<vitorlobo> programadores são solitários
<vitorlobo> ahauhauhauha
<xGrind> por enquanto técnico de informática. mas depois quero fazer outros
<pauloolhos> Qual cidade você é?
<xGrind> vitorlobo, melhor amigo de um programador é uma xícara de café? :D
<xGrind> pauloolhos, aparecida, sp. interior de são paulo
<pauloolhos> Você sabe que ate a regiao influencia
<xGrind> mas na minha cidade é uma bostal. se eu quiser trabalhar com isso, tenho q ir no mínimo pra são josé dos campos q também é interior de sp, mas ja é maior e tem as empresas.
<pauloolhos> Cara: Tem muitas areas que você pode atuar:
<pauloolhos> Primeiro de tudo não vai pelo sálario
<pauloolhos> Acho que primeiro de tudo é voce escolher a area que voce domina e gosta
<pauloolhos> Todas as areas voce pode ganhar dinheiro
<xGrind> tipo, eu fazia faculdade de educação. parei no último ano: 4º ano, mas ainda faltou fazer estágio na escola. só que quero trabalhar nessa área de informatica pq eu gosto e da mais lucro. academia vc tendo 4 anos de facul + pós graduação vai ganhar nem 1,500 por mes trabalhando 8h/dia
<pauloolhos> Podendo ser Manutenção de Computadores, Programadores , Especializações como Virtualização, Cisco , entre outras
<pauloolhos> Tem que fazer cursos
<pauloolhos> Especializa.
<pauloolhos> Tem as certificações
<pauloolhos> Cara
<xGrind> uhum.
<pauloolhos> Conheço pessoas com curso superior que ganha  R$1.000
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ou coca-cola
<vitorlobo> zero
<xGrind> pauloolhos, curso superior do q?
<pauloolhos> E tenho tecnicos que ganha R$ 3.500
<vitorlobo> xGrind, graças a Deus, tamos na era q as mina pira num barrigudo de óculos cabeção
<pauloolhos> Sistema de Informação
<vitorlobo> xi
<xGrind> pauloolhos, mas dae tb depende da area q o cara trabalha ne? se o cara ficar formatando pc e instalando windows, vai ganhar isso mesmo :D
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos, idem faço essa bosta ae chamada S.I
<xGrind> vo trabalhar na google ainda ;D
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos,  xGrind  http://www.projectzim.com/2012/07/afinal-o-que-voces-querem-de-nos.html
<vitorlobo> um artigo q escrevi
<vitorlobo> olha so q merda
<vitorlobo> :S
<pauloolhos> Xgrind: com certeza
<pauloolhos> Depende de que profissional é vcê
<vitorlobo> xGrind, e eu na booble auhauhaa
<pauloolhos> Vitorlobo:
<pauloolhos> Sistema de Informação não é uma bosta
<pauloolhos> Talvez pode ser você que esta no curso errado.
<pauloolhos> Sem um cursos Superior é dificil , Sem ele é mais dificil ainda.
<pauloolhos> Tenho uma amigo que trabalha em um Hospital > Contrataram um rapaz do rio grande do sul pra ajudar na implatação de uma plataforma
<pauloolhos> Ate ai tudo bem .
<pauloolhos> Eu sempre falava com ele Junior faz o curso superior
<pauloolhos> e o cara nada
<pauloolhos> não queria fazer.
<pauloolhos> Um belo dia  o cara do rio grande do sul falou
<pauloolhos> Temos que aumentar seu salario
<pauloolhos> Hora que o cara voi ver ele so tinha tecnico
<pauloolhos> Tecnico de informatica
<pauloolhos> Não tinha como aumentar muito
<pauloolhos> Ai eles igualou com o maximo
<pauloolhos> 1.800
<pauloolhos> Se ele tivesse superior iria ganhar R$ 4.500
<vitorlobo> mera burocracia hipocrita
<vitorlobo> infelizmente
<pauloolhos> infelizmente
<pauloolhos> realmente não tem como
<pauloolhos> è a mesma coisa de voce pegar um engenheiro e pagar 1.500
<vitorlobo> é muito bizarro vc carregar um diploma que deveria ser a comprovação/garantia de que você é um profissional qualificado.....
<pauloolhos> Infelizmente
<vitorlobo> mas que na verdade, não passa de uma burocracia que não convém...
<pauloolhos> Cara...
<vitorlobo> a maioria dos formandos..saem das suas respectivas universidades "verdes"
<vitorlobo> completamente verdes
<pauloolhos> Certo
<pauloolhos> Mas isso não é o caso
<pauloolhos> O cara sair verde
<vitorlobo> o corpo docente precisa se atualizar
<vitorlobo> sao raros os que são dignos
<vitorlobo> há muito corpo docente conservador que te prende a plataformas de mais de 10 anos de desuso....
<pauloolhos> Você não acha que é disleal voce chegar em uma empresa : você tem Sistema de Informação Ganha 1.500
<vitorlobo> e quando vc sai pra por a mão na obra, o mercado lhe pede oq se aplica em curso tecnico
<pauloolhos> e o tecnico de informatica ganha 4:500
<vitorlobo> vc ter q fazer superior e tecnico é foda hein
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos,  sinceramente? acho desleal um cara com um papel que aponta ele ser mais qualificado e na realidade não ser. Experiência , saber fazer...isso que realmente conta...
<vitorlobo> a exemplo disso...
<vitorlobo> desses gênios da informatica ...90% deles abandonaram a universidade
<vitorlobo> mas aí, oq dizer deles?
<vitorlobo> são desqualificados por isso?
<pauloolhos> Conheço programadores com curso tecnico que é totalmente superior a quem tem um curso superior
<pauloolhos> Mas infelizmente as coisas é assim
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos,  se tiver oportunidade, ler o livro " A faculdade da vida" de james marcus bach
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos,  minha critica é justamente a esse sistema.... é muito foda
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos,  mas tem algo q pode corrigir isso ai
<pauloolhos> Cara
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos, certificações...essas , podem valer mais do que um curso superior
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos,  por no caso de certificação, aí sim...são outros 500
<vitorlobo> ou vc sabe ou vc n passa
<vitorlobo> n tem meios termos
<vitorlobo> falando nisso
<vitorlobo> pretendo realizar a LPIC um dia
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> até comprei livros
<pauloolhos> Em alguns casos voce é reconhecido pelos seus diplomas .
<pauloolhos> E em outros Casos pelo que voce sabe.
<pauloolhos> Cada caso é um caso .
<pauloolhos> Se você tiver curso superior e conhecimento as coisas vao fluir bem.
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos,  mas certificação meio q democratiza isso ai
<pauloolhos> Não fazeria.
<pauloolhos> Conheço caras que tem certificação que esta ai procurando emprego
<pauloolhos> Cara é complexo isso
<pauloolhos> Depdende de muitos fatores
<pauloolhos> O que voce prefere 1 º Curso de Sistema de Informação , Certificações , Tecnico de Informatica.
<pauloolhos> Com certeza o curso de Sistema de Informação
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos, muita churumelas e enchimento de linguiça
<vitorlobo> =\
<Thiago_PU4THI> boa tarde ... alguém aeeee com experiência com o CINAMON
<pauloolhos> e ai seu morfeu
<pauloolhos> resolveu seu pipino
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> morfeu:
<morfeu> pauloolhos: nem
<pauloolhos> kkk
<pauloolhos> libera ai
<pauloolhos> fazer esse negocio rodar pra vc
<pauloolhos> vc quereste
<pauloolhos> ?
<pauloolhos> ....kkkk
<pauloolhos> Ate parece que sei alguma coisa
<pauloolhos> voce disse que iria fazer funcionar nem que a vaca
<pauloolhos> tusa
<pauloolhos> desistiu
<morfeu> xGrind bot
<xGrind> morfeu, eae bot :D
<morfeu> pow cara
<morfeu> so aqui pra vc falar ne ?
<morfeu> to aqui tomando umas aulas com o pauloolhos
<morfeu> pauloolhos ?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> libera ai
<morfeu> ta liberado
<morfeu> deve ser o firewall do bfw
<morfeu> vou ter q desligar a maquina
<Mr-Boss> alguém já instalou o ubuntu usando dois hds sem dual boot?
<morfeu> pronto pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> senha
<Mr-Boss> Como eu listo os hds do pc?
<morfeu> a mesma pauloolhos
<morfeu> nao mnudei
<MrBoss> pauloolhos, alow
<MrBoss> no ubuntu tem algum gerenciador de HDs ?
<MrBoss> onde posso formatar , montar , etc
<pauloolhos> volto ja
<pauloolhos> morfeu aguenta ai
<pauloolhos> daqui apouco vlto
<pauloolhos> morfeu
<pauloolhos> abre ai o virtual
<morfeu> pauloolhos: ok
<morfeu> pronto pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> abre ai
<pauloolhos> o navegador
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-29
<Leo_> xgrind
<vini1983rj> salve
<vini1983rj> boa noite
<vini1983rj> estou precisado de ajuda com mtp
<pedro1> Boa noite
<pedro1> :-(
<Allan_> tem como utilizar o windows 8 e o ubuntu ?
<Allan_> tem como utilizar o windows 8 e o ubuntu ?.?
<andretyn> c
<andretyn> Olás o/
<brunoalmeida> ola
<brunoalmeida> sera que alguem poderia me ajudar
<brunoalmeida> instalei o ubuntu 13.04 no meu notbook e esta sem som agora
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, atualiza o sistema
<brunoalmeida> como faço  ?
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, num terminal, de o seguinte comando, sudo apt-get update e depois sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade, vai pedir a senha, digite e aperte o enter, para os dois comandos...
<brunoalmeida> valew to atualizandoo
<brunoalmeida> vamos ver se vai dar certo
<brunoalmeida> atualizei e não deu Certo
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, rodou os dois comandos?
<brunoalmeida> sim
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, reboota
<brunoalmeida> blz
<andretyn> mutantez, o/
<mutantez> ;)
<mutantez> eu comecei no Ubuntu 6.10 mas o melhor que usei foi o 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<andretyn> mutantez, tem o canal #software-livre, é sobre todos os sistemas...
<andretyn> mutantez, cara, usei de tudo, desde o conectiva, redhat, slackware, debian, kurumin, etc...
<mutantez> eu me dei mal no slackware mas fiz bem o kurumin, arch e fedora
<LowerCraft> h
<brunoalmeida_> cliqei para restartar
<andretyn> mutantez, cara, parei de usar rpm eh outros sistemas depoi q entrei no Ubuntu
<brunoalmeida_> ai apareceu umas coisas na tela
<brunoalmeida_> e tals
<brunoalmeida_> no fim ta escrito will now restar
<brunoalmeida_> restart
<brunoalmeida_> ?
<mutantez> eu parei no ubuntu 12.04 sem usar 1 dia depois de ubuntu 11.04 por quase 1 ano
<mutantez> fui colocando debian squeeze e ontem instalei debian wheezy com lxde
<andretyn> brunoalmeida_, vc fez o upgrade e o dist-upgrade correto, se deu pau, de um sudo halt aih
<mutantez> ante-ontem instalei o lubuntu 12.04 na máquina de um amigo que quer conhecer gnux+linux
<mutantez> e usar no lugar de Ws
<brunoalmeida_> so apareceu essa msg no fim will now restart
<mutantez> ok reinicia aí
<mutantez> vai dar td ok
<andretyn> brunoalmeida_, vc fez o upgrade e o dist-upgrade correto?
<brunoalmeida_> sim
<brunoalmeida_> valew
<brunoalmeida_> deu certo
<brunoalmeida_> som voltou
<brunoalmeida_> :D
<andretyn> brunoalmeida_, o 13.04 é beta, vc tem q ficar atento ao upgrade...
<mutantez> aqui eu desinstalei o smplayer e coloquei o VLC para voltar o som da máquina
<brunoalmeida_> ok
<brunoalmeida_> qual player
<andretyn> mutantez, qual distro
<mutantez> Debian Wheezy mas com lxde. Caras, qual a melhor distro ubuntu ou não para isntalar numa máquina com internet lenta?
<mutantez> se baixo mtos pacotes demorará muito
<mutantez> coloquei lubuntu na máquina dele, mas tava baixando a 2000 Bites por segundo hha
<brunoalmeida> qual programa uso pra substittuir o klmplayer
<brunoalmeida> pq eu assisto uns seriados que são legendados
<brunoalmeida> e são legendas srt
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, vlc, toca ateh tampa de iorgute:))
<andretyn> brunoalmeida,  veja http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-13-04.html
<brunoalmeida> valew
<brunoalmeida> valew parceiro
<LACabeza> boa noite
<mutantez> vlc funcionou trocentos por cento melhor que mplayer e smplayer
<mutantez> O LACabeza
<andretyn> LACabeza, boa:))
<LACabeza> me tirem uma duvida, se possível..
<LACabeza> eu acabei de baixar uma dll
<LACabeza> ou melhor, um arquivo .so
<mutantez> qual?
<mutantez> plugin do flash?
<LACabeza> e coloquei numa pasta dentro de /usr/local/lib/zend/Zenddebugger.so
<LACabeza> dae... eu preciso linkar ela no /usr/lib?
<LACabeza> digo, pra ela ficar "compartilhada"
<LACabeza> não sei se fui claro na pergunta...
<andretyn> LACabeza, dll windons não fufa no Linux/Gnu, não roda, sistemas diferentes
<mutantez> eu gosto de fazer esses faça-você-mesmo de improvisação, nos ajuda a entender como o sist operacional funciona :)
<mutantez> .so é dll windows?
<LACabeza> não, não to mexendo com dll de windows não
<LACabeza> baixei a versão pra linux, 64bits e tudo mais
<LACabeza> a questão é que no tutorial que to seguindo diz pra salvar na pasta /opt e depois apontar o caminho completo no arquivo ini do php
<LACabeza> ai, por curiosidade, eu tava pensando aqui onde eu salvaria ela pra não precisar de apontar o caminho completo
<mutantez> é eu fiz algo do tipo uma vez mas não elmbro o comando
<mutantez> e coloquei no /opt tb pra atualizar firefox
<JoMac> Olá
<mutantez> tão, o oráculo precisa apenas dos têrmos certos para você obter tudo dele
<LACabeza> hehe
<LACabeza> bem, pra funcionar, colocarei o caminho completo mesmo
<brunoalmeida> ola
<brunoalmeida> alguem sabe como muda a barra unity para direita
<LACabeza> mas tenho quase certeza de que existe um equivalente ao /usr/bin para arquivos de biblioteca
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, nao muda, infelizmente:(
<brunoalmeida> eu vi  uns procedimentos na net
<brunoalmeida> mais nao deu certo
<brunoalmeida> :S
<mutantez> acho que o unity é tão parecido com o gnome 3
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, a canonical nao quer q vc mude o Unity:((
<brunoalmeida> hum..
<brunoalmeida> mais axo q n tem nada ver ne apenas mudar a posiçao
<brunoalmeida> poderiam liberar a atualizaçao para isso
<brunoalmeida> tem como eu jogar icones na area de trabalho?
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, cara, vc pode ateh fazer isso, mas aquela barra não vai sair do lugar...
<brunoalmeida> hum..
<brunoalmeida> entendi
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, tem gente q desinstala o unity por causa de engessamento, mas não te preocupa, tem mais de 250 gerenciadores de janela no Linux/Gnu, vc pode achar aquele q vc vai gostar;))
<brunoalmeida> ok
<brunoalmeida> onde eu axo esses gerenciadores
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, peraih, vou achar uns para ti:)
<mutantez> 250? minha nossa
<mutantez> brunoalmeida: é a sua primeira vez com gnu+linux?
<brunoalmeida> sim
<mutantez> qual a configuração de seu pc?
<brunoalmeida> dual core  2.66 ghz e 4 gb de memoria
<brunoalmeida> to adorando  o linux
<brunoalmeida> mais rapido q qualquer outro sistema q eu usei
<mutantez> eu nao sei sobre mas o andretyn deve saber se existe alguma conexão para gnome 2 pro ubuntu...
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, veja esse site, tem alguns para vc testar: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/nao-desinstale-o-ubuntu-apenas-mude-a-interface/
<andretyn> ;)
<brunoalmeida> vaçew
<brunoalmeida> valew
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, quer deixar ele mais rapido?
<brunoalmeida> mais ainda?
<brunoalmeida> tem como
<mutantez> sim, existem interfaces bem mais leves
<andretyn> http://sejalivre.org/dicas-de-otimizacao-do-ubuntu-fazendo-seu-ubuntu-voar/
<mutantez> existe software tão leve quanto ar nesse universo
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, mutantez para vcs:) KKKKK
<mutantez> eu to com lxde mas meu netbook tem só 1.6 Ghz e 1gb RAM porem estou o utilizando pq GOSTO
<mutantez> no entanto eu faço uma porção com terminal após tantos 6/7 anos
<brunoalmeida> so não consegui instalar o skype
<brunoalmeida> ele nao encontra o pacote
<andretyn> mutantez, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/como-deixar-seu-ubuntu-mais-rapido.html
<mutantez> brunoalmeida: coloca o Gnome 2/Classic ou o MATE/Gnome 2(Classic), que aquilo é o de melhor do GNU+Linux
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-13-04.html tem como instalaar o skype e muita mais:P
<brunoalmeida> ja tentei o procedimento do skyṕe desse site nao tinha dado certo
<mutantez> ô saudade da minha caneca do ubuntu haha
<brunoalmeida> vou tentar denovo
<brunoalmeida> depois das atualizaçoes
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, o apt é seu amigo...
<mutantez> o GNU não atualiza se você não o ordená-lo como o windows faz sem vc saber, mas não precise atualizar toda hora
<mutantez> normalmente só atualizo um programa se preciso de uma versão mais atual, e apenas
<mutantez> teve vez que atualizei o sistema todo e me arrependi hehe
<brunoalmeida> Tem q ordenar pra atualizar?
<andretyn> mutantez, eu faço duas vez por dia, mas porq tenho muita coisa experimental aqui
<mutantez> é e eu não sou usuario avançado ou experimental, mas faço uns trambolhos que as vezes preciso de formatar de tanta mexida
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, vc pode configura para q o programa grafico de atualizaçaõ apareça para ti quando tiver upgrade pra fazer, tudo é configuravel no linux
<mutantez> ordenar no sentido de apt-get upgrade ou pela interface gráfica mesmo
<brunoalmeida> eu dou um apt-get upgrade todo dia?
<brunoalmeida> e ja era
<brunoalmeida> ?
<mutantez> não precisa, não é necessário
<mutantez> se vc é usuário de versão teste entao blz, mas acho que atualizar sempre deixa instável
<mutantez> tem vez que atualizei e desconfigurou meu sistema pessoal
<andretyn> mutantez, nao
<mutantez> colocou tudo no lugar denovo e etc
<mutantez> andretyn sabe mais que eu. sou apenas um usuario 'aventureiro'
<andretyn> o upgrade eh para deixar mais estavel seu sistema
<andretyn> retira bugs e tal
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, o sistema jah faz isso para ti, se vc deixar quieto, ele vai avisar...
<brunoalmeida> ok
<brunoalmeida> eu instalei a versão do site http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<brunoalmeida> esse  linux ele gira a tela?
<mutantez> gosto de deixar o sistema intacto por toda a estadia e só atualizar programa quando precisa. tanto no ubuntu quanto no debian tive experiências da atualização mexer no que não deveria resetando configurações pessoais ou a imagem no grub
<mutantez> gira? rsrsrs coloca o bagulho depois
<mutantez> esqueci o nome qualé mesmo?
<mutantez> compiz-fusion?
<mutantez> E SE GIRA!
<mutantez> http://old.slax.org/modules/screenshots/2/2270_big.png
<mutantez> http://nicofo.tuxfamily.org/public/DC1/compiz-fusion/compiz-fusion.jpg
<mutantez> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2b/Compiz-fusion-switcher-flip.jpg
<mutantez> http://nicofo.tuxfamily.org/public/DC1/compiz-fusion-F9/compiz-fusion.jpg
<mutantez> lembro quando isso estava uma BOMBA em 2008 quando o testei pela primeira vez
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, firulas, firulas, deixei de usar isso depois de um tempo
<mutantez> http://files.myopera.com/ubuntunerd1/files/blogs/blog2/blog3/Screenshot-1-26.png
<mutantez> http://seogadget.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/latest-compiz-ubuntu.jpg
<brunoalmeida> deixou de usar o q?
<mutantez> eu nem uso, não preciso de tanta magnificência
<brunoalmeida> hum
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, vc enjoo  depois de um tempo:)
<brunoalmeida> tendi
<mutantez> vc clica Ctrl+Alt e pro lado e vc ve aquela sua tela girando feito loko
<brunoalmeida> kk
<brunoalmeida> aki so vai apro lado
<mutantez> tudo é em pacotes gentilmente compartilhado pela comunidade
<mutantez> e paciência para configurar
<brunoalmeida> hum..
<brunoalmeida> com o tempo eu pego o jeito
<mutantez> sim, vc tem amigos para conhcer e o oráculo te dá tudo que vc quiser se vc souber as palavras-chave certas
<andretyn> mutantez, brunoalmeida veja meu desktop:) http://uppix.com/f-Screenshot_from_51f5d71b00138133.png
<brunoalmeida> q loco
<brunoalmeida> como vc deixou desse jeito
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, pacote cairo-dock
<mutantez> isso é kde andretyn ?
<andretyn> mutantez, não:) cairo-dock + gnome...
<mutantez> ok
<mutantez> BERYL
<brunoalmeida> mais nao perde desempenho
<mutantez> Ubuntu Beryl foi um que baixei e tenho o CD aqui em casa até hoje para emular em live-cd aquele troço do gira-gira
<andretyn> cairo dock updatado pelo ppa's dele, instale o programa chamado ubuntu-tweak, ele faz tudo pra vc no ubuntu
<brunoalmeida> instalando
<mutantez> brunoalmeida: aqui está um video sobre o Ubuntu Beryl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, cara, fica mais leve, o Unity eh muito pesado
<brunoalmeida> hum..
<brunoalmeida> sinceramente n curti esse beryl
<brunoalmeida> o seu tema axei mais louco
<brunoalmeida> o  cairo-dock
<mutantez> o sistema é tão lever que ele pode multiplicar sua tela em muitas vezes e fazer o cubo
<mutantez> nao conhecia o cairo-dock
<andretyn> mutantez, não mexi em nda aqui, somente instalei, ele eh um pouco instavel, mas nada de mais...
<mutantez> tb não sou utilizador de beryl/compiz-fusion
<andretyn> todos são... o bom eh q vc dah um alt+f1 e mata o xorg, e volta de novo...
<mutantez> o cairo-dock vi aqui sobre no synaptic
<mutantez> no lxde não tem xorg instalado
<mutantez> belos gráficos não é mt meus interesses
<andretyn> mutantez, todos rodam pelo xorg, ate o lxde, ele faz o X funcionar;)
<mutantez> eu gosto de fuçar o sistema e descobrir cada coisa no S.O.
<mutantez> sim, o X
<mutantez> vou dar umas testadas um dia desses
<andretyn> mutantez, eu testo tudo pelo virtualbox, mais facil
<brunoalmeida> queria um q se aproximasse da apple
<mutantez> existe, tudo que vc pensar existe no mundo da livre criação compartilhada :P
<mutantez> amigos, vou assistir F-1
<brunoalmeida> ok
<andretyn> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/08/ubuntu-aparencia-windows-7.html tem como fazer isso neste artigo, brunoalmeida
<brunoalmeida> tem o mac os?
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, sim
<brunoalmeida> onde axo
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, http://nerdlivre.com/2013/02/tema-mac-osx-para-ubuntu-12-0412-10-e-linux-mint-14.html
<brunoalmeida> valew
<brunoalmeida> é na propia cairo-dock
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, todo mundo pede isso:))
<brunoalmeida> kk
<brunoalmeida> cairo-dock nao diminui o desempenho?
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, "macosx" de pobre:))
<brunoalmeida> kk
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, q nada, eh leve
<brunoalmeida> bl
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, qual maquina vc tem, e qual ubuntu vc tah usando?
<brunoalmeida> notbook dual core 2.66 ghz
<brunoalmeida> acer
<brunoalmeida> 4 gb de memoria
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, maquinão
<brunoalmeida> ubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail
<vini1983rj> ajuda...
<vini1983rj> alguem?
<andretyn> vini1983rj, Pergunte e seja paciente!
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, tah aih:)
<brunoalmeida> sim
<mutantez> QUando instalei o meu primeiro Gnu+Linux, Ubuntu 6.10, pensei que aquele Gnome lembrava o MacOs
<andretyn> Droga de 3g, caiu de novo
<brunoalmeida> to instalando o cairo
<brunoalmeida> 3g da claro?
<andretyn> mutantez, o cara dono da canonical eh fã do Steve Jobs;)
<mutantez> mesmo que não parecesse tanto http://www.sizlopedia.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-edgy.png
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, dah tim, uma cacah
<brunoalmeida> vdd
<brunoalmeida> kk
<mutantez> eu tentei 3g ano passado, mas de uma marca desconhecida e com tim
<mutantez> não deu. rs
<brunoalmeida> vou rebotar aqui
<brunoalmeida> ja volto
<andretyn> vinicius_, o/
<mutantez> qual aparelho vc usa? ta certo que nao era do dispositivo oferecido pela tim..
<mutantez> eu nem lembro do aparelho que eu tinha. minha casa foi roubada
<andretyn> mutantez, não, era do paraguai, modem at&t, nem sei o modelo
<mutantez> e perdi meu computador desktop e tals
<mutantez> nao, nao era at&t
<mutantez> era de uma marca estranha que fucei até mas nao consegui funcionar
<mutantez> :P hahaha
<mutantez> nossa que saudade de quando comecei '-(
<mutantez> lembro só um pouquinho de Mac :P http://www.sizlopedia.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-edgy.png
<vini1983rj> problemas com mtp
<andretyn> qual é a duvida, mais informações!!!
<mutantez> fui em busca no duckduckgo do que se trata o mtp
<mutantez> media transfer protocol
<vini1983rj> tenho um telefone com wp8 que era reconhecido pelo ubuntu até uma remoção errada
<brunoalmeida_> eu instalei o cairo
<mutantez> falta algum pacote pro mtp?
<mutantez> então brunoalmeida_ fuçar e descobrir todo o potencial do software é nosso desafio
<vini1983rj> bem... o telefone era reconhecido sem problema... agora qndo tento montar ele apresenta a mensagemNão foi possível abrir o dispositivo MTP "[usb:004,002]"
<mutantez> MTP é aquilo que disse?
<brunoalmeida_> isso ai
<andretyn> vini1983rj, distro, sistema, etc... informações pf
<vini1983rj> ubuntu 13.04
<andretyn> vini1983rj, e o q vc fez exatamente...
<mutantez> é que tipo de remoção vc fez? isso importa mt para nos contextualizar :P hehe
<vini1983rj> wp8 é bem lerdo p copiar.... tava tentando deletar um arquivo, demorando demais. imaginei q estivesse travado e reiniciei o compitador
<mutantez> acho que se vc tem um computador com menos de 2gm de RAM e 2 Ghz então seu ubuntu está além do que ele suporta
<brunoalmeida_> instalei o cairo dock
<brunoalmeida_> agora ficao tipo uma mine tela no canto infeirio esquerdo
<andretyn> sim? brunoalmeida_
<vini1983rj> o telefone não monta, mas ele aparece qndo lanço um lsusb
<brunoalmeida_> como desinstalo o cairo-dock
<brunoalmeida_> kkkk
<vini1983rj> inclusive qndo conecto o icone dele aparece na barra do unity
<andretyn> brunoalmeida_, clica nele com o botaõ direito e vah ateh o menu chamado cairo-dock
<andretyn> do mouse viu
<andretyn> e pede pra sair
<vini1983rj> mutantez, !!!
<brunoalmeida_> estou nela
<andretyn> vini1983rj, reinicia o phone:)
<vini1983rj> desligar e ligar eu ja tentei
<vini1983rj> tb ja formatei o cartão q era onde estavam os arquivos
<andretyn> vini1983rj, vc jah fez um upgrade do sistema do Ubuntu?
<brunoalmeida_> como desinstalo o  cairo-dock
<andretyn> brunoalmeida_, quer desinstalar ou parar o cairo-dock?
<vini1983rj> ele está atualizado
<brunoalmeida_> desintalar
<brunoalmeida_> presciso aprender a desintalar as coisas aqui
<andretyn> brunoalmeida_, tem diversas formar, a mais facil eh, sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock*
<brunoalmeida_> file:///home/bruno/Imagens/Captura%20de%20tela%20de%202013-07-29%2000:28:28.png
<andretyn> brunoalmeida_, como?
<brunoalmeida> ufa
<brunoalmeida> q locura
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, q foi?;))
<brunoalmeida> o cairo
<brunoalmeida> mto ruim de configurar
<brunoalmeida> fui instalar o tema mac
<brunoalmeida> fico duas barras uma em cima da outra
<andretyn> brunoalmeida, fez besteira então:)
<brunoalmeida> vddd kkkkkk
<mutantez> vini1983rj: não sei como te ajudar
<mutantez> brunoalmeida: cheque gnome classico ou Mate, mesma coisa. http://www.sizlopedia.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-edgy.png
<mutantez> vc pode fechar a barra de baixo e ficar só com a de cima
<mutantez> vc pode desinstalar no synaptic ou pelo $ sudo apt-get remove programa
<Heitor> ol'a, pessoal. estou precisando de ajuda com meu teclado. algue'm pode me ajudar?
<vini1983rj> Heitor, teclado midi?
<vini1983rj> Heitor, ou normal de computador?
<Heitor> normal
<vini1983rj> Heitor, desculpe.... só saco midi
<Heitor> o que 'e um teclado midi?
<vini1983rj> Heitor, é um teclado de musica q vc liga no computador
<Heitor> entao toca um beatles a'i
<Heitor> alguem pode me ajudar?
<andretyn> Heitor, coloca a duvida...
<Heitor> entao, o layout do meu teclad 'e English(US) e isso est'a definido corretamente. Entretanto, nao consigo digitar caracteres em Pt-Br, como acentua'cao e cedilha.
<Heitor> O meu Linux Mint j'a esta' todo eem Pt-Br.
<Heitor> J'a est'a instalado o language pack Pt-Br. Mesmo assim, n~ao consigo colocar a lingua de input como Pt-Br para acentuar.
<andretyn> Heitor, qual distro, q sistema
<mutantez> Linux Mint é uma benção d eDeus, por mais que seja panteísta e não monoteísta
<Heitor> Linux Mint 15 Oliva
<Heitor> MATE 32btis
<andretyn> cara, sei q pararce bobogem, mas aqui eh sobre Ubuntu, mas mesmo assim vou ajudar;))
<Heitor> Rapaz, eu sei, mas foi o pessoal do chat do Mint que me mandou para c'a, hehehe
<Heitor> Eles nao conseguiram me ajudar l'a, acredita?
<mutantez> ou obtenha #software-livre
<mutantez> teclado, ok
<andretyn> Heitor, acredito:))
<mutantez> vai no synaptic e busque por pt-br
<mutantez> se já fez, então tem que achar o comando que acessa as configurações no terminal
<andretyn> veja se tem um programa chamado teclado aih
<brunoalmeida> vo testar esse gnome
<andretyn> veja se tem um programa chamado teclado aih, Heitor
<mutantez> historicamente o melhor de todos os tempos
<Heitor> tem sim. 'e desse jeito q est'a configurado: http://i.imgur.com/SmtzU6x.png
<mutantez> keyboard-configuration
<mutantez> Pacote ^
<mutantez> brunoalmeida: láa no começo o andretyn passou um link mto bom sobre como colocar isso http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/nao-desinstale-o-ubuntu-apenas-mude-a-interface/
<brunoalmeida> blz vou dar uma olhada
<mutantez> olha só vc usa xchat então não deve ser usuario comum
<mutantez> teu desconhecimento não é grande para conseguir utiliza-lo haha
<andretyn> Heitor, procura no adicionar, o teclado us acentos, ou coisa assim, pra pt do brasil
<Heitor> mutantez, veja o que de language-pack est'a instalado: http://pastebin.com/9Tfh5H3Q
<andretyn> na aba d
<andretyn> disposiçaõ
<mutantez> sudo dpkg-reconfigure (não_sei)
<mutantez> keyboard? teclado?
<mutantez> # dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<mutantez> boa sorte
<andretyn> Heitor, entendeu?
<Heitor> entendi, mas n~ao rolou.
<fabio> oi
<mutantez> hey fabio
<andretyn> fabio, o/
<Heitor> no Windows, geralmente temos duas ccoisas: uma 'e o layout do teclado (que o meu 'e US) e outra 'e a linguagem de input (Pt-Br, obviamente). No Linux nao tem isso? Desculpe a comparacao, mas sou novo no linux...
<fabio> meu micro na hora de ligar aparece grub recue
<mutantez> pode existir alguma coisa em Sistema > Aba 1 ou 2 > Teclado
<mutantez> mas vc ja mostrou o screen:(
<andretyn> Heitor, o q aconteceu/
<mutantez> o seu telcado é US>. hm esta entendido
<mutantez> td bem Heitor sem preconceitos
<mutantez> dificuldades ao redor
<fabio> alguem pode me ajudar
<andretyn> fabio, depende, qual distro, informações pf
<mutantez> nao sei do que se trata, ou vc nos diz mais sobre ou vc pesquisa no google/duckduckgo e nos passa mais informações ou por vc mesmo mas sem isso nao temos como te ajudar
<fabio> o micro liga e dis grub recue
<mutantez> apenas grub-recue?
<fabio> sim
<mutantez> nao inicia os sistemas operacionais?
<fabio> naum
<mutantez> aparece a tela de dual-boot?
<fabio> naum
<mutantez> acho que vc tera que bootar um live-cd e colocar para reinstalar o grub
<mutantez> mas nao sei como fazer isso
<mutantez> vc coloca mas não sei como acessar o sistema dentro
<mutantez> alguns comandos de terminal e vc pode achar a mesma coisa já dita em algum liugar por aqui: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php
<mutantez> casos recorrentes com uma porção de exemplos para vc saber lidar e superar, além de poder compartilhar o problema com os outros, te ajudarem e o código-fonte ficar para sempre ajudando os outros
<mutantez> com asos recorrentes
<fabio> obrigado
<mutantez> o software te da a luz e diz "somos sua comunidade, te ajudamos e inclusive para vc saber dar seus pulos sozinho"
<andretyn> mutantez, o cara saiu:))
<mutantez> mas ele não deveria ter saído :(
<Heitor> andretyn, nao consegui ainda cara. tentei o comando dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, mas ele nao traz nada de novo...
<mutantez> se bem que é mt mais em conta para ele e p a comunidade tirar duvidas no forum
<andretyn> mutantez, "Paz na terra aos homens de boa vontade" :))
<Heitor> esse comando foi sugerido pelo mutantez
<mutantez> a coisa 'nova' é que vc disse que seu teclado é US
<mutantez> aí fugiu de todos os exemplos mais comuns
<mutantez> e de soluções mais normais
<Heitor> eu j'a tinha dito isso logo no inicio
<mutantez> desculpa
<Heitor> tranqz
<mutantez> bom, tudo é possível
<andretyn> Heitor, mas no Ubuntu tem esse teclado, e fica facil de configurar
<mutantez> pesquisa se mais alguem bipou a mesma coisa
<mutantez> se alguem ja mencionou a mesma coisa, levanta o topico se as soluções ja ditas por lá não funcionaram
<Heitor> como eu disse e mostrado na foto, o layout est'a configurado corretamente. o problema 'e a lingua de input, que deveria ser pt-br, mas nao est'a entrando..
<Heitor> nem sei como define o pt-br como lingua de input
<andretyn> mutantez, eu troquei meu teclado por um us acentos, ficou legal...
<Heitor> nao funcionaram. j'a rodei tudo que 'e forum de mint e ubuntu. as solucoes sao as mesmas e se restringem a configurarr layout de teclado.
<mutantez> ok, vc precisa saber alterar os .cfg e coisas diretamente no código-fonte
<Heitor> o que eu vi de mais proximo foi uma galera tentando configurar o teclado para japones, chines e coreano. a'i usam o Ibus como Innput Method, mas nao rola para pt-br
<mutantez> pode ou não funcionar
<Heitor> putz. e como faz isso?
<mutantez> a cada vez que penso "será que acho no google" fico com receio do oráculo não saber nada sobre
<Heitor> deve ser complexo pacas, n'e?
<mutantez> coloca algo sobre "como acessar configuração de teclado manualmente" mas vc deve saber as palavras-chave certas para achar
<mutantez> quanto melhor as pessoas colocam as palavras-chave certas, maior a possibilidade dos que buscam as certas de acharem
<andretyn> Heitor, cara, isso devia ser facil. o duro q eh mint linux
<Heitor> que dureza. to rodando o mint pq me disseram que era mais leve pro meu netbook...
<andretyn> Heitor, http://uppix.com/f-Screenshot_from_51f5ebaf00138155.png
<andretyn> no ubuntu tah lah
<andretyn> Heitor, qual eh o seu netbook
<Heitor> um asus com Atom 1Ghz com 1mb de RAM
<Heitor> a proposito, com o teclado Br nativo para teclado americano, consigo colocar acento, mas o teclado fica todo doido, visto que nao 'e o mesmo layout.
<Heitor> pessoal, consegui!! agora o teclado está ok! O Ingles (EUA, alternativo internacional) está funfando. Foi mal galera. Já havia testado ele antes, mas nao havia funfado. Não sei se eu havia esquecido de reiniciar a sessão após várias tentativas frustadas, mas testei ele de novo e funfou!
<Heitor> Minhas imensas de desculpas e agradecimento pelo esforço de vcs. Valeu mesmo!
<andretyn> Heitor, Heitor :)
<Heitor> Pô, galera, sério mesmo. Vcs nao sabem o qto que eu já havia testado essa peste de teclado. Não ia me sujeitar a essa vergonha à toa, hehehe. Abçs
<andretyn> Heitor, de nada, tamos aqui para isso;))
<mutantez> :)
<mutantez> andretyn: não sabia que lançaram o ubuntu gnome hahah http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4465
<mutantez> lembro que estavam discutindo se seria gnobuntu ou gnubuntu ou até mesmo gubuntu haha
<andretyn> mutantez, todo Linux, vc pode fazer o q quiser, liberdade
<andretyn> mutantez, ateh o pessoal das forças armadas estah usando Linux/Gnu, Debian, pq eh mais seguro e barato...
<mutantez> andretyn: que ouvi falar mesmo
<mutantez> mas para eles nao tem mta utilidade a nao ser isto
<mutantez> hoje as pessoas usam e conhecem por facebook o que um dia saiu de uma ideia de comparitlhamento
<mutantez> que crescia naqueles idos de 2003
<mutantez> e as pessoas mal conhecem software livre e suas possibilidades
<mutantez> andretyn:
<mutantez> então, liberdade para influir na comunidade tb, no necessario
<mutantez> acho quee o topico poderia colocar sobre o forum
<andretyn> mutantez, :)
<andretyn> mutantez, tinha, mas tiraram
<andretyn> mutantez, tem um monte de site q poderia ajudar o pessoal, tipo o ubuntero, ubuntued, etc
<mutantez> planeta ubuntu
<mutantez> de onde vc é andretyn ?
<andretyn> mutantez, o ubuntero tem ateh umas video-aulas sobre como usar o Ubuntu, estão todas no youtube
<andretyn> mutantez, bem feijão com arroz;)
<andretyn> mutantez, Mato Grosso do sul
<mutantez> MG aqui
<andretyn> MG, mutantez, meu avô paterno era daih:)
<mutantez> gosto de não precisar do terminal, e é por isso que uso Debian
<andretyn> mutantez, mas no Debian tem q usar terminal, se bem q tem muita ferramenta grafica, mas não como o Ubuntu...
<andretyn> ou fedora, ou opensuse...
<mutantez> eu acho que o unico que tem que usar terminal é o slackware, pelo menos dos que usei até hoje
<andretyn> mutantez, tem outros, mas eu parei de testar distro faz muitos anos, somente ubuntu agora:)
<mutantez> :)
<mutantez> vc curte usar o LTS ou esta no mais recente?
<andretyn> mutantez, se q testar, virtualmachime nele, e toh usando o LTS, o nucleo tem q ser o mais estavel possivel, do resto, pode ser beta;))
<andretyn> s/q/quero
<mutantez> volto logo
<Arthur_> bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<Arthur_> tentei instalar o ubuntu 13.04 64 bits, reiniciei o computador com o dvd do linux, coloquei para instalar ele e deu uma tela preta dizendo um erro do boot, e tentei instalar com o pendriver e nao deu tbm, tenho windows 7
<MarconM> q q tem a ver ter windows 7
<MarconM> baixa de novo a ISO .. pode estar corronpida
<MarconM> corrompida*
<MarconM> eu tenho windows 8 .. e ta funcionando perfeito
<MarconM> dualboot
<Arthur_> baixei 2 vezes o mesmo iso
<MarconM> e ... por que baixou 2 evzes nao pode estar corrompida
<MarconM> voce fez o teste do md5
<MarconM> se esta batendo
<Arthur_> nao
<MarconM> entao .. eu ja tive problemas assim
<MarconM> de ser a ISO
<MarconM> por isso hj eu faço teste da md5
<Arthur_> como eu faço o teste?
<MarconM> baixa um programa q faz teste de md5
<MarconM> google it !!!
<MarconM> no linux é facil
<MarconM> no windows tem que ter programa
<Arthur_> hm
<MarconM> entra no site do ubuntu e ve qual arquivo q é
<MarconM> md5, sha256 sha512
<MarconM> tem varios tipos de arquivos de verificação
<Arthur_> vo ver se acho o programa pra fazer o teste
<MarconM> Arthur_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/MD5SUMS
<MarconM> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/841290
<MarconM> pronto .. so baixar
<Arthur_> obrigado
<Allan_> Bom Dia! alguem poderia tirar uma duvida?
<andretyn>  Pergunte e seja paciente!
<Allan_> è possivel instalar em dual boot o ubuntu e o windows 8 ? é dificil?
<andretyn> Allan_, não, mas veja: http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/06/01/fastboot-secureboot-e-uefi/
<andretyn> Allan_, se tiver UEFI, tem algumas coisas a fazer
<Allan_> entao não pe possivel?
<andretyn> Allan_, vc leu e entendeu? :)
<andretyn> Não eh dificil
<andretyn> e sim, é claro q é possivel:)
<Allan_> mas la ta xbox 360
<Allan_> andretyn, o XPS 8700 roda linux?
<Allan_> ubuntu *
<andretyn> Allan_, não sei, não conheço seu pc, procure no forum do ubuntu-br, tem gente q deve ter o mesmo pc q o seu, se depois de ler, procurar no forum e na Net vc tiver duvidas, venha aqui q poderemos te ajudar:)
<Allan_> Hmm, posso informar dados dele?
<andretyn> Allan_, primeiro faça o q eu sugeri, depois veremos se podemos te ajudar!
<Allan_> eu pesquisei na net mas n achei nd
<andretyn> Allan_, vah ou Forum então!
<andretyn> s/ou/ao
<andretyn> Allan_, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<Allan_> n achei '-'
<Allan_> Aah
<Allan_> andre
<MarconM> de volta, bom dia
<Allan_> BOm dia!
<Allan_> andre eu n achei se pode instalar o ubuntu no XPS 8700 Dell
<andretyn> Allan_, assista aos videos dessa pagina: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/
<andretyn> Allan_, veja: http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/06/01/fastboot-secureboot-e-uefi/
<andretyn> Allan_, quase todos os pc/notes a instalaçaõ eh facil, do resto, vc tem q fazer:)
<Allan_> Hm
<Allan_> eu tenho 2 computadores, 2 notebooks e uso ubuntu é que o XPS 8700 vou comprar ai eu estava em duvida!
<andretyn> Allan_, A Dell tinha notes/pc com Ubuntu, não sei agora, mas veja se eles informam se é possivel o note vir com Ubuntu...
<Arthur_> teclado e mouse notebook travando no win 7 apos tentativa de instalar ubuntu 13.04, o que fazer?
<andretyn> Arthur_, reinstala o Win
<Arthur_> mas nem começou a instalaçao do ubuntu, foi so dar o boot e deu o erro, ao ligar o win dai travo
<Arthur_> o que pode ser?
<andretyn> Arthur_,  Sem ofensas, mas você entende que você está discutindo sobre um problema em um software proprietário
<andretyn> eu não sei o q pode ter acontecido, o W7 eh uma caixa preta, não
<andretyn> sei o q aconteceu por ser um software proprietario
<Arthur_> pode me ajudar?
<andretyn> Mas, Arthur_ , tenta reinstalar o mesmo!
<Arthur_> o ubuntu da erro ao tentar instalar
<andretyn> Arthur_, tenta reinstalar o Windows
<Arthur_> e dai ao iniciar o win novamente dai travo
<andretyn> Arthur_, vc não tem os cds de reinstalação do win7? se tiver, reinstala-o
<Arthur_> nao
<Allan_> andretyn qual é melhor pra rodar minecraft? ubuntu ou windows 8
<andretyn> Allan_, não jogo minecraft, mas tem para o ubuntu?
<platao> windows 9 e bom
<Allan_> andre antes tinha inclusive o do meu amigo é linux
<Allan_> mas hoje n temm mais
<andretyn> Allan_, deve ter algum pararecido, pq sempre tem, mas esse aih não eh feito em java?
<Allan_> andre vou sair ja volto
<Allan_> vlw pela ajuda
<Allan_> andre é linux mesmo
<Allan_> e so tem com windows 8
<Allan_> os computadores agora
<Allan_> mnas como vou comprar no fast shop talves tenha com linux
<Allan_> =D
<Allan_> Valeu por tudo vou sair
 * andretyn dizendo: "Maldita Steam, botando todo mundo para jogar no Linux, agora vai lotar de noob aqui";)
<andretyn> mutantez, o/ Olá
<pretomisturado> olá
<pretomisturado> poderia me ajudar?
<andretyn> pretomisturado, o/
<andretyn>  Pergunte e seja paciente!
<pretomisturado> tenho uma versao 12.04 do ubuntu que eu fiz atualização para a ultima versão
<andretyn> pretomisturado, começou mal:)
<pretomisturado> ocorre que o sistema me manda uma mensagem dizendo que a área de boot está com pouco espaço
<pretomisturado> e começou a travar vários programas e placas
<pretomisturado> bem, resolvi colocar a nova versão, mas queria ver se era possível instalar via pendriver
<andretyn> pretomisturado, volta para o LTS (12.04), todas as outras são betas testes
<pretomisturado> e como faço para voltar?
<andretyn> pretomisturado,  assista aos videos dessa pagina: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/
<pretomisturado> esse video me diz como faço?
<andretyn> pretomisturado, :)
<pretomisturado> beleza então
<pretomisturado> obrigado
<pretomisturado> um abraço
<andretyn> pretomisturado, de nada
<mutantez> andretyn:
<mutantez> Bom dia
<andretyn> mutantez, dia:)
<mutantez> o misteŕio do problema que tenho é que nenhum linux envia email ou postagem em forum. tudo dá erro.
<mutantez> já tentei varias distros, mas so no windows que envia. e no windows nao envia em plataformas baseadas em noosfero :P
<andretyn> mutantez, como?
<mutantez> estou mudando de casa esse final de semana, então é a ultima semana que provavelmente entro nessa sala a hora que quiser haha, mas foi ontem que me juntei 0.o
<mutantez> ele aparece que a conexão reiniciou
<mutantez> é problema no roteador do meu amigo
<mutantez> e não é por isso que estou mudando de casa
<mutantez> foi uma batalha dificil, mas não consegui configurar o roteador
<mutantez> andretyn: vc foi no fisl recente?
<andretyn> mutantez, opa, tava vendo o almoço:) Não, nunca foi em um encontro de software free! gostaria, mas o tempo$$$$$ não ajuda:)
<mutantez> um dia vc ira, certeza
<mutantez> fui este ano no fisl, foi mto bom reencontrar a comunidade
<mutantez> fui em eventos de BH em 2007 e 2008
<andretyn> mutantez, bom, isso deixa tudo em perspectiva, vc vê como isso é grande!
<mutantez> a qts anos vc usa gnulinux?
<andretyn> mutantez, comecei em 1998, mas deixei de usar Windows totalmente, isto é, de não ter-lo instalado em dual boot desde 2004
<Julinux> Algum programador PHP ai?]
<mutantez> que legal andretyn
<Luzo> Alguém sabe como instalo uma multifuncional no meu Ubuntu? Obrigado!
<andretyn> Luzo, plug-in-play? não funciona assim?
<Luzo> Podem me indicar um guide line, um passo-a-passo?
<Luzo> Já tentei o plug-in-play, mas não reconheceu!
<andretyn> Allan_, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<andretyn> Luzo,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<Luzo> Obrigado, andretyn! vou dar uma busca no forum!
<Arthur_> Boa tarde, estava com o probelma q meu teclado estava bloqueado, mais resolvi, quer dizer, liguei e desliguei algumas vezes e voltou ao normal
<Arthur_> nao estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu
<Arthur_> esta em dvd ja
<Arthur_> dou o boot e clico em instalar e dai aparece uma tela preta dizendo que teu erro e talz
<andretyn> Arthur_, vc viu se a imagem iso estava sem defeito?
<striteiro> boa tarde.
<Arthur_> eu acho q eh a iso q ta com defeito
<Arthur_> pq eu baixei 2 vezes direto do site por torrent
<striteiro> sem querer intrometer mais ja intrometendo a iso deve ter um md5 pra verificar a idoniedade da mesm
<striteiro> mesma
<Arthur_> como eu faço esse md5 ?
<andretyn> Arthur_, se bem q o programa torrent jah faz quase isso de testar a imagem
<striteiro> qual a versao voce baixou
<andretyn> Arthur_, google: testar imagem iso
<Arthur_> baixei a versao 13.04 amd 64b
<striteiro> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<striteiro> aqui tem o md5 pra vc testar
<Allan_> como coloco um tempo para mecher no computador e depois ele desligar?
<Arthur_> to com o windows 7 aqui na minha maquina
<striteiro> vai precisar de baixar so o md5 referente
<Arthur_> to querendo fazer dual boot
<Arthur_> oq eu faço com o md5?
<andretyn> Arthur_, google: testar imagem iso
<MarconM> Arthur_: ja nao te passei o baguio para testar hj de manha
<MarconM> Arthur_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/MD5SUMS
<Arthur_> eu testei mais nao entendi
<MarconM> oxe
<MarconM> pesquisar
<MarconM> manolo
<MarconM> é a mesma coisa
<MarconM> para windows vai ser daquele jeito la
<Arthur_> *wubi.exe
<andretyn> Arthur_, vc quer usar o wubi.exe como o 13.04, rola não, dah problema, eles (canonical) estão abadonando esse jeito de instalar!!
<Arthur_> isso q apareceu naquela pesquisa q o Marcom me passou
<Arthur_> 30ed4668eb46c74a4ba20bbf44ad6961 *ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26 *ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso 5d5d1a7da2a0659b163d4f8bd70fbe6f *ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso f2462d83acf9acc28fd2a36b40c9612d *ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64+mac.iso 7d335ca541fc4945b674459cde7bffb9 *ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso f54d36d540fd4579478fb05729633442 *ubuntu-13.04-server-armhf+omap4.img 73d595b804149fca9547ed94db8ff44f 
<striteiro> tenta instalar pelo boot mesmo
<striteiro> se usar o wuubi
<striteiro> acho que vai ter menos dor de cabeça
<Arthur_> dai bem embaixo, ele disse WUIBI.exe
<Arthur_> pelo boot nao consigo nao
<striteiro> ah
<Arthur_> da ERRO
<striteiro> ta dando o erro no boot ne
<striteiro> achei que era pelo wuubi
<striteiro> tenta rodar o md5 check pra ver se ta com erro a iso
<striteiro> ja baixa outra se sua internet tiver uma boa velocidade
<striteiro> nao demora muito
<Arthur_> aonde eu encontro esse MD5 chec?
<andretyn> Arthur_, google: testar imagem iso no windows
<Arthur_> blz
<MarconM> Arthur_: http://getmd5checker.com/download
<MarconM> esse ae é bem easy
<MarconM> tem o winmd5free tambem
<Arthur_> qq eu faço depois do md5 check?
<MarconM> Arthur_: voce sabe o que é isso q voce  esta fazendo
<MarconM> por que todo mundo ta dizendo apra voce checar o md5
<striteiro> só isso, vc tem que checar a iso por defeitos
<Arthur_> nao sei
<MarconM> Arthur_: md5 é um sequencia de caracteres como se fosse uma digital
<MarconM> se voce fazer uma iso por exemplo de um dvd ou cd
<MarconM> ele vai gerar um arquivo
<MarconM> .md5 .sha256 sha512
<Arthur_> sera q o WUBI.exe nao eh tranquilo?
<MarconM> esse arquivo é a checagem .. se voce gravar esse dvd ou postar na net para baixar
<MarconM> e a gravação der erro ou quando baixa a net oscilar
<MarconM> se a pessoa vou fazer a checagem .. essa sequencia vai aparecer diferente ta orignal
<MarconM> quer dizer .. q esta corrompido
<MarconM> ou seja defeito
<MarconM> esse progrma ele nao checa apenas ISO
<MarconM> chega qualquer tipo de arquivo
<MarconM> checa*
<MarconM> eu nunca usei... mas ... nao custa voce pesquisar e aprender o md5
<MarconM> no linux por exemplo para voce chegar
<MarconM> é so fazer sha512 arquivo.iso
<MarconM> ele ja vai gera uma sequencia em baixo
<MarconM> dae voce compara com a do site
<Arthur_> hm
<Arthur_> agora entendi
<Arthur_> eu comparei os iso
<Arthur_> e ta tudo ok
<andretyn> Arthur_, procura um manual chamado guiafocalinux, tem sobre isso e muito mais, vc q veio do janelas terah q aprender muita coisa, somente lendo...
<Arthur_> só queria uma mao pra conseguir instalar o linux ubuntu
<MarconM> Arthur_: http://imagebin.org/265902
<andretyn> Arthur_, assista aos videos dessa pagina: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/
<Arthur_> eu ja tive ubuntu, nunca tive problema para instalar
<striteiro> pode ser erro de memoria essa sua tela azul
<MarconM> Arthur_: olha o link .. estou fazendo a checagem do blender
<MarconM> viu q ele gerou um codigo em baixo
<Arthur_> eu consegui fazer a checagem, deu exato o codigo
<MarconM> entao perfeito
<MarconM> agora .. se voce gravar o dvde
<MarconM> dvd
<MarconM> tem que ver se o dvd esta com o mesmo codigo
<MarconM> a midia pode estar ruim
<MarconM> o dvd .. etc
<Arthur_> vou conferir
<andretyn> Arthur_, assista aos videos dessa pagina: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/ tem sobre isso e muito mais
<Arthur_> ja usei ubuntu muito tempo, nunca tiver problema para instalar
<Arthur_> só agora to tendo
<MarconM> Arthur_: normal .. pode ser muita coisa
<MarconM> memoria, hd com bad block
<Arthur_> mais o wubi.exe nao vale a pena tentar?
<MarconM> Arthur_: eu nunca usei .. mas nunca vi ninguem reclamando
<MarconM> tenta ae .. se for de boa ... posta aqui para galera
<MarconM> xD
<Arthur_> blz
<striteiro> é dificiu falar assim, voce consegue descrever o problema da tela que da? o que aparece escrito quando da o erro
<striteiro> fica mais facil ajudar
<striteiro> vc consegue olhar
<Arthur_> o problema q quando da esse erro, o teclado do meu note trava
<striteiro> escreve num papel
<striteiro> o erro
<striteiro> pelomenos um pedaco
<Arthur_> simsim, mais eu nao qria dar o boot novamente para nao travar o teclado, mais vo ver aqui
<Arthur_> o erro q da no iniciar o cd, eu boto pra instalar o linux ou pra testar, dai ta um fatal erro, de root nao sei oq
<Arthur_> vou reiniciar e logo volto aqui,
<MarconM> striteiro: vamos falar para ele tirar o teclado .. dae nao trava xD
<MarconM> EuehUEHEUHeUh
<andretyn> MarconM, kkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM que o problema é o teclado ... "deve ter o simbolo da M$"
<MarconM> andretyn: ta usando o que ae
<andretyn> Ubuntu 12.04
<SeuMadruga> ah .. achei q ia dizer dorgas xD
<andretyn> SeuMadruga, somente coca(-cola) e cafeina:))
<SeuMadruga> andretyn: ja conta xD
<Arthur_> voltei
<SeuMadruga> andretyn: vai para fox
<Arthur_> tentei instalar novamente
<SeuMadruga> no encontro la
<SeuMadruga> esqueci o nome
<Arthur_> primeiramente cliquei para testar e depois instalar o ubuntu 13.04
<Arthur_> em seguida deu um fatal erro
<Arthur_> e em seguida apareceu a seguinte frase...
<Arthur_> Kernel panic- not syncing VFS: unable to mounte root fs on unknown- block (0,0)
 * andretyn indo assistir "futurama" adoro o berny:)
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> Arthur_: cara ... isso ae é HD neh nao
<Arthur_> oq eu devo fazer?
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar/
<Arthur_> ?
<Arthur_> to loco pra usar o ubuntu
<Arthur_> :D
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkk
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<striteiro> arthur
<striteiro> tenta fazer um scandisk no seu hd
<striteiro> pode ser erro logico
<Leo_> boa tarde
<SeuMadruga> boa tarde
<SeuMadruga> striteiro: ja falei para .. ele isso pdoe ser erro no hd
<SeuMadruga> Leo_: boa tarde
<Leo_> SeuMadruga :D
<Leo_> vocês sabem se tem alguma apostila que nos ensine a criar um sistema operacional do zero?
<MarconM> O.O
<MarconM> rapaz ... se tiver
<MarconM> o cara que escreveu ja esta morto
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Leo_> kkkk
<Leo_> pq?
<Leo_> nao entendi MarconM
<Leo_> é proibido fazer apostila ensinando a criar seu proprio sistema operacional do zero?
<MarconM> Leo_: ... esquece isso
<MarconM> kkkk
<Leo_> kkkkk
<MarconM> bill gates vai te ligar
<Leo_> oxi
<Leo_> kkkkk
<MarconM> ele vai começar a tirar casado e botar casaco
<Leo_> mas se ja tem tanto sistema operacional livre, porque ele se importaria com o meu?
<Leo_> kkkkk
<Leo_> MarconM fala só com metaforas
<Leo_> kkkkkk
<Leo_> eu sou ruim de interpretar metaforas
<MarconM> ixi
<Leo_> o que quer dizer: ele vai começar a tirar casado e botar casaco   ?
<MarconM> UEhUehuhe
<MarconM> um dia voce vai saber
<MarconM> =D
<Leo_> kkkkkkkkkk
<Leo_> faz isso nao
<Leo_> kkkkk
<Leo_> me diz ai pow
<Leo_> quer me deixar mais curioso
<Leo_> quero fazer um sistema operacional totalmente livre
<MarconM> Leo_: voce quer criar um sistema, que seja de graça e compartilhar com as pessoas para crescer cada vez mais e mais :o
<MarconM> OMG !!!
<MarconM> its free xD
<Leo_> :D
<Leo_> isso, nao quero fazer um privado
<Leo_> quero fazer uma alternativa ao ubuntu
<Leo_> rsrsrsr
<Leo_> ja que a caninical vende informações para a amazon
<gbs> Leo_, tem o linux from scratch
<Leo_> canonical
<gbs> ele ensina a fazer uma distro, do zero
<Leo_> gbs  scratch é um livro?
<Leo_> achei
<Leo_> um livro amarelo
<Leo_> obrigado gbs
<edutavares> Olá a todos, boa tarde, gostaria de uma ajuda rapida, tenho um pc com 8GB de ram, se instalar o ubuntu de 32 bits, ele reconhecerá os 8GB que tenho sem problemas?
<gbs> edutavares, sim.
<gbs> utilizara PAE para isso
<edutavares> gbs, valeu, então vou instalar no meu pc de 8GB valeu!
<gbs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<gbs> Eu prefiro utilizar logo o 64bits ;-)
<edutavares> gbs, é que meu ubuntu de 64, tá dando uns problemas e no meu note o ubuntu é de 32 porém com 4 GB e funciona bem melhor
<edutavares> gbs, ou será que o problema no meu desktop pode sera placa mãe que deixa o ubuntu de 64 meio lento?
<gbs> hmmm, não sei :)
<gbs> testa
<edutavares> é vou usar o live, valeu ae pela ajuda
<andretyn> edutavares, qual o ubuntu?
<striteiro> tenta atualizar o seu ubuntu depois que instalar, pode ser que tenha saido um patch de correcao pra sua mb em especifica
<edutavares> 13.04
<edutavares> striteiro, 13.04
<striteiro> eu to usando o 12.04 lts
<striteiro> sim, mas pode ser que tenha saido um patch pra corrigir algum bugf
<striteiro> bug
<andretyn> edutavares, atualiza antes o 13.04 e testa
<striteiro> depois tenho que dar uma olhada no bugzilla
<striteiro> pra ver se tem algo bugando
<edutavares> andretyn, já atualizei
<andretyn> edutavares, q tipo de problemas, especifica aih
<edutavares> lentidão ao iniciar a sessão
<andretyn> q mais, edutavares ?
<edutavares> e quando clico no dash, ele demora para aparecer
<striteiro> pode ser problema de aceleracao 3d
<striteiro> qual sua placa de video?
<striteiro> ja viu la nos drivers restritos sem tem algo pra instalar
<striteiro> ?
<striteiro> tenta iniciar o unity ou gnome, nao sei qual usa em modo 2d
<edutavares> não tem nada pra instalar, e o driver  e minha plca de video é on board
<striteiro> da uma olhada, direpente ele instalou o vesa pra sua placa de video
<edutavares> minha placa mãe é uma asus  p8h61-m lx3
<andretyn> edutavares, começou agora, ou desde o começo ele vem com esse problema?
<striteiro> da um lspci | grep VGA
<edutavares> desde quando instalei o ubuntu 13.04 66 bits
<striteiro> posta aki
<edutavares> ok
<andretyn> edutavares, posta no site pastebin, aqui polui o canal
<striteiro> isso, pastebin, desculpa
<edutavares> só um instante
<edutavares> nunca usei o pastebin, logo vou demorar um pouco :)
<Leo_> pessoal
<Leo_> eu comprei um dicionario oxford, que veio com um cd. só que o cd diz que só pode utilizar ele em windows. tem como eu instalar ele no ubuntu?
<striteiro> qp
<andretyn> Leo_, compra um lincença do windows, instala no virtualbox, e depois instala o dic:)
<edutavares> andretyn, já postei no pastebin
<edutavares> :)
<Leo_> ta louco kkkkkkk, licença do windows 800 contos
<Leo_> kkkkk
<Leo_> tenho dinheiro pra isso nao
<andretyn> Leo_, então aprende a usar dicionarios livres:))
<MarconM> aeiaeeuehu
<MarconM> andretyn: ensina o Leo_ tirar casado e botar casaco
<MarconM> xD
<striteiro> usa o wine
<striteiro> desculpa meu teclado tava doidao
<Leo_> o que 'eisso?
<Leo_> marcon
<Leo_> kkk
<striteiro> Manda o link do pastebin
<andretyn> edutavares, tenta instalar o gnome-utils, tem dicionario on-line e/ou off-line
<edutavares> andretyn, ???
<andretyn> gnome-dictionary, a program which can look up the definition of words
<andretyn>     over the internet
<andretyn> edutavares, desculpa, postei errado....
<andretyn> Leo_, , tenta instalar o gnome-utils, tem dicionario on-line e/ou off-line
<edutavares> andretyn, agora apareceu pra mim uma atualização do ubuntu 13.04 64, vou atualiza, talvez tenha alguma coisa pra melhorar a lentidão dele!
<andretyn> edutavares, cadê o link, ele te dah o numero do links e vc posta para nos
<Leo_> achei ele na central de programas, mas quando cliquei pra ver a descricao sumiu
<Leo_> kkkkkkk
<andretyn> Leo_, Leo_ , usa sudo apt-get install gnome-utils, q instala para ti, para ver a discriçao, roda o apt-cache show gnome-utils
<edutavares> andretyn, axo que deve ser esse o link, http://pastebin.com/rh1qqAeW
<andretyn> edutavares, ele tem placa nvidia, tem q instalar o drive proprietario...
<edutavares> andretyn, pois é mas não aparece nada em driver proprietario
<andretyn> edutavares, roda os comando pra atualizar seu sistema... vc jah fez isso alguma vez
<edutavares> sudo apt-get upgrade
<andretyn> sim, e depois?
<andretyn> edutavares, roda o seguinte, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<edutavares> apareceu uma atualização de kernel pra mim, vou fazer essa atualização talvez melhore alguma coisa :)
<edutavares> e no ubuntu 12.04 aparece a restrição de driver proprietario
<striteiro> se for nvidia baixa o pacote do site da nvidia e executa ./nomedodriver.sh
<striteiro> no terminal
<andretyn> striteiro, acho q tem q desativar o drive livre o nvidia, senao vai dar problema...
<andretyn> s/o/do
<edutavares> vou precisar reiniciar o sistema, já já eu volto
<striteiro> se for o driver que vem do sistema acho que nao tem problema
<striteiro> "nao tenho certeza" ha casos e casos
<andretyn> striteiro, :)
<striteiro> fica um monte de gente aqui e poucos falam, eu vim do slackbr, primeira vez que entro aqui
<striteiro> =D
<andretyn> striteiro, cara, depende, temgente q fala muito, mas aqui eh um canal écnico do Ubuntu Brasil , quer falar, entra comigo no canal #software-livre, tem muita gente "parlando" lah:)
<andretyn> s/écnico/técnico
<hggdh> shalom02
<andretyn> striteiro, e muitos estão trabalhando, ou fazendo outras coisas, somente eu, q sou um vagal, toh de bobeira:))
<striteiro> Entendo, disse isso porque o slackbr tambem é um canal tecnico mais as pessoas se tratam la como se estivessem num cafe, ou cybercafe ;p
<striteiro> kkkk
<striteiro> to trabalhando agora, dentro telas de winbox dude e graficos to aqui vagabundando kkk
<MarconM> striteiro: winbox.  Mk
<MarconM> mikrotik
<striteiro> sim sim
 * andretyn usando todos os emuladores do Linux/Gnu, jogando deste atari ateh wii:)) e feliz da vida;)
<edutavares> andretyn, fiz o comando e ainda atualizou o kernel e continua lento o inicio da sessão e lento para abrir o dash, e não aparece nada pra instalar drivers proprietario
<edutavares> :)
<andretyn> edutavares, roda o seguinte, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<edutavares> já fiz isso
<edutavares> andretyn, 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<Leo_> andretyn, coloquei o código e disse que nao estava disponivel, mas apareceu um comando na tela
<Leo_> to baixando
<andretyn> edutavares, nada no aplicativos "drive adicionais"
 * MarconM tira casaco ò.ó
<edutavares> andretyn, nada
<edutavares> andretyn, encontrei um link do diolinux que explica como instalar o driver das placas nvidia
<MarconM> ./placadanvidia
<andretyn> edutavares, seu pc parece q tem duas placas de video, não
<MarconM> opa ... pulei partes
<edutavares> andretyn, tem sim
<MarconM> chmod +x drivernvdia
<MarconM> sh ./drivernvdia
<Leo_> andretyn, baixou um dicionario do icone vermelho
<Leo_> mas é todo em ingles
<Leo_> rsrsr
<Leo_> eu ainda to aprendendo ingles
<striteiro> vc nao consegue instalar o driver com o x em execucao
<andretyn> Leo_, clica em preferencias, tem como colocar pt-en lah, procura, mexe nele
<striteiro> vc vai ter que matar o processo pra instalar
<striteiro> a nao ser que vc consiga instalar ele apartir de um ppg
<andretyn> Leo_, eh em editar, lah vai ter um lista de dict on-line
<andretyn> striteiro, ppa
<andretyn> Leo_, tb tem os pacotes dict para o dicionario freedict, tem q instalar, para ter off-line, procurar na central de programas, eu acho...
<Arthur_> boa tarde
<Arthur_> sera q se eu particionar o hd eu consigo instalar o ubuntu/
<Arthur_> ?
<Arthur_> pq dando o boot da um fatal error
<andretyn> Arthur_, vc jah testou com o 12.04
<Leo_> valeu andre,  to adicionando o dict
<Arthur_> tu ta falando de baixar a versao 12.04 e atualizar ela depois?
<andretyn> Arthur_, acho melhor tu usar ele sem atualiza, os ubuntus sem serem LTS são todos beta, muito instaveis... sempre dão problemas...
<Leo_> andre, em preferencias tem só tem dicionario longdo tailandes/ingles     , servidor de dicionario padrao e dicionarios de      espanhol
<Allan_> Qual ubuntu baixar? 32 byts ou 64 byts
<andretyn> Leo_, eh em editar, lah vai ter um lista de dict on-line
<andretyn> Leo_, jah tentou colocar a palavra q quer, ele vai te dar uma lista de opções
<Leo_> eu procurei em editar nao tinha essa opcao
<Leo_> vou copiar aqui o que aparece no menu editar
<andretyn> Leo_, jah tentou colocar a palavra q quer, ele vai te dar uma lista de opções
<Leo_> Copiar         selecional tudo    e mais    3 opcoes de localizar
<Leo_> Erro ao consultar a definição
<Leo_> quando pesquiso palavras em portugues ou ingles
<Leo_> será que eu instalei o programa certo?
<Leo_> o teu é um dicionario do icone vermelho,  com as letras  Aa
<Leo_> ?
<andretyn> Leo_, o sistema tem opções
<andretyn> peraih q vou postar um imagem
<andretyn> Leo_, veja: http://uppix.com/f-Captura_de_tela_51f6cda10013835b.png
<Allan_> msg andretyn oi andre o linuxacessivel é o mesmo que o ubuntu?
<andretyn> Allan_, não
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> ai meu deus ... sonho de ter um apple *___*
<andretyn> MarconM, soh gosto do tema, mas doh resto, prefiro o Linux/Gnu:))
<Leo_> essa opcao no meu ta vazio
<MarconM> andretyn: sei
<Leo_> gostei o visual do teu ubuntu
<Leo_> parece um mac
<andretyn> Leo_, coloca a palavra bonita aih e manda procurar...
<Allan_> é bom o linux andre?
<andretyn> Allan_, pelo menos ele nunca me bateu:P
<Allan_> oque muda dele para o ubuntu?
<Leo_> num aparece nada
<andretyn> Leo_, aperta F9
<andretyn> Allan_, procura na net, da uma googlada e veja como é ele
<andretyn> Leo_, abriu a barra lateral?
<Leo_> abriu
<Leo_> tem as 3 opçoes que disse de idioma
<Leo_> o pior é que agora num aparece nem as palavras em ingles
<andretyn> Leo_, procuara em dicionarios disponiveis nessa barra
<Leo_> coloquei, ta vazio
<andretyn> Leo_, tem um penca de dicionarios, ateh pt-en, pt-alemão, latim-en, fora outros tipos de dict
<andretyn> Leo_, espera carregar
<andretyn> Leo_, carregou
<Leo_> ainda ta vazio
<Leo_> de todas as opções do menu, a única que aparece alguma coisa é Fontes de dicionário
<Leo_> agora apareceu
<Leo_> :D
<Leo_> que demora rsrsrs
<andretyn> Leo_, depende da net. tudo on-line
<andretyn> Leo_, clica duas vezes no banco de dado selecionado
<Leo_> cliquei
<Leo_> o de inglês tá funcionando
<Leo_> portuguese/english
<Leo_> mas não tem o inverso
<andretyn> Leo_, tem, procura
<andretyn> chama-se portuguese-English
<Leo_> será que tem feito o oxford que tem um áudio de cada palavra pra gente escutar a pronuncia?
<Leo_> achei english-portuguese       tem como instalar eles no meu pc?
<andretyn> Leo_, te tem, mas aih vc vai ter q pesquisar na net:)
<Leo_> blz
<Leo_> andre, tu usa bitcoin?
<andretyn> Leo_, q isso?
<Leo_> rsrsrs
<Leo_> uma moeda virtual
<Leo_> que serve para comprar coisas reais
<Leo_> eu num sei explicar direito porque ainda to pesquisando
<Leo_> mas é algo como se eu quiser comprar algo a tu, eu te pago direto do meu pc
<andretyn> Leo_, manjei, mas não, não uso... vi q é a moeda dos matadores de aluguel:))
<Leo_> sem o banco intermediar nada e sem taxas
<Leo_> kkkk
<Leo_> serio?
<andretyn> Leo_, veja um podcast chamado nerdcast, tem um episodio sobre web deep, falando sobre a internet escondida, eles falam sobre isso:))
<Leo_> eu tenho medo disso
<Leo_> rsrsrs
<Leo_> eu ja li sobre essa deepweb
<Leo_> eu entrei uma vez pra ver se achava livros
<Leo_> num achei nada
<Leo_> kkk
<Leo_> queria ver se achava  Faã um site PHP  em pdf
<Leo_> ou Dominando Joomla
<Leo_> mas só tinha porcaria de livro de hitler
<andretyn> Leo_, esse post te ajuda com algumas dicas, eh bem legal, o pessoal do nerdcast eh bem gosado, diverto:)))
<Leo_> tu acessa a deepweb?
 * andretyn dizendo: "Nada a declarar, procure meu advogado" :)))))))
<Leo_> qual o episodio do nerdcast?
<andretyn> Leo_, 363
<andretyn> Leo_, tem qual Ubuntu mesmo?
<Leo_> ta no site do ig
<Leo_> 13.04
<andretyn> Leo_, veja qual eh a versão do rhythmbox q vc tem...
<andretyn> Leo_, veja qual eh a versão do rhythmbox q vc tem...
<Leo_> 2.98-0
<Leo_> to ouvindo o podcast
<Leo_> rsrsr
<Leo_> felipe cardoso é o do site mxmasters  ?
<andretyn> Leo_, entra na aba sobre podcast do mesmo e vc poderá procurar o nerdcast e coloca-lo para ouvir off-line, é tipo o q o itunes faz...
<andretyn> Leo_, sei não, mas deve ser... eles trocam de nome ás vezes...
<Leo_> rsrsrs
<Leo_> ele ta falando das fotos da carolina dicman
<Leo_> kkkk
<andretyn> Leo_, não falei, não falei, adoro o nerdcast, tem sobre tudo, ateh sobre porno eles fizeram
<Leo_> rsrsrs
<andretyn> Leo_, eu adorei o podcast sobre jogos RTS, tipo StarCraft...
<Leo_> num falou quase nada esse podcast 363
<Leo_> mais propaganda
<Leo_> kkkkk
<andretyn> Leo_, vc assistiu todo, eh quase um hora...
<Leo_> serio
<Leo_> rsrsr
<Leo_> aqui demorou uns 5 minutos soo
<andretyn> Leo_, o episodio tem 1h19minutos, baixa ele via rhythmbox, se vc tiver net boa;))
<Leo_> deve ser pq coloquei alta qualidade
<Leo_> andre, ja sei pq o podcast acabou logo kkkkkkkkkk
<Leo_> eu vi uma barrinha e puxei ela ate o fim,  eu pensava que era o volume
<Leo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Leo_> por isso que o podcast acabou logo e nem percebi o volume aumentar
<Leo_> noooooooooooooooooooooooooob
<Leo_> primeira vez que vi esse site
<andretyn> Leo_, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Leo_> eu confundi essa barra kkkkkkkk
<Leo_> o que tu acha sobre os 4 ets que trabalham pra o governo dos eua?
<Leo_> kkkkkkkk
<andretyn> Leo_, :)
<Leo_> acho que é verdade
<Leo_> eu ja vi ovni
<Leo_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Leo_> e eu nao sou doido, eu garanto
<Leo_> kkkkkk
<Leo_> andre,   aresgalaxy é deepweb?
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<bsk> noite boa
<Leo_> boa noite couga
<Leo_> chouga
<andretyn> chouga, ola
<Leo_> andre, o cara ta falando tudo de bitcoin no podcast
<Leo_> rsrsrs
<Leo_> 1 bitcoin 124 dolares
<Leo_> kkkkkkkkk
<brunalmeida> Ola boa noite
<Leo_> boa noite bruna
<brunalmeida> sera que alguem podia me ajuda
<Leo_> primeira mulher que vejo aqui
<Leo_> rsrsrs
<brunalmeida> como instalar o utorrent
<brunalmeida> putz digitei meu nome errado kkkkk
<Leo_> eita
<Leo_> kkkkkk
<brunalmeida> era pra ser brunoalmeida
<Leo_> é bruno almeida
<Leo_> kkkkkk
<Leo_> foi mal
<Leo_> :D
<bsk> brunalmeida: o Ubuntu já vem com o Transmission, que é muito bom
<bsk> se vc fizer questão do uTorrent, dá pra usá-lo pelo Wine sem problemas
<brunalmeida> o transmission é melhor que o utorrnet?
<bsk> brunalmeida: eu acho
<bsk> até porque o utorrent ficou muito avacalhado nas últimas versões
<brunalmeida> como uso o transmission?
<bsk> cheio de propaganda da última vez que o usei
<bsk> brunalmeida: é idêntico ao utorrent
<bsk> ao abrir um .torrent, o transmission já é "chamado"
<brunalmeida> sim..
<brunalmeida> como instalo ?
<bsk> brunalmeida: ele costuma vir instalado já
<bsk> procura por ele no seu menu
<brunalmeida> valew
<bsk> se não achar, é só ir na Central de Programas e buscá-lo lá
<brunalmeida> ja achei
<brunalmeida> outra duvida
<bsk> aí :)
<brunalmeida> aqui meu ubunto 13.04
<brunalmeida> veio com o libreoffice
<bsk> sim
<brunalmeida> como eu desinstalo e coloco o openoffice
<brunalmeida> so mais acostumado com o open usava ele no windows
<bsk> brunalmeida: entendo.. recomendo você dar uma chance ao LibreOffice
<bsk> é bem parecido e tem mais funções
<bsk> e está evoluindo bem mais rápido
<bsk> brunalmeida: o LibreOffice é baseado no OpenOffice
<brunalmeida> hum.
<bsk> você vai ver que é idêntico, sério
<brunalmeida> tendi
<brunalmeida> a entao blz
<brunalmeida> cara
<bsk> e está com compatibilidade maior do que a do OpenOffice em relação aos arquivos do Office da Microsoft
<brunalmeida> hum.
<andretyn> brunalmeida, Libre=Open, e tah mais atualizado
<Leo_> alguem ai tem livros em pdf?
<brunalmeida> PRA MIM ACESSAR UM PC WINDOWS NA REDE WINDOWS
<brunalmeida> PRESCISO INSTALAR O SAMBA?
<brunalmeida> ola
<brunalmeida> alguem pode me ajudar
<brunalmeida> ola
<brunalmeida> <bsk> pode me ajudar
<bsk> brunalmeida: opa, geralmente sim
<bsk> acho que o cliente já vem instalado no Ubuntu
<bsk> brunalmeida: só evita o CAPSLOCK, fica parecendo que está gritando hehe
<brunalmeida> foi mal
<brunalmeida> nao consigo enchergar meu outro pc windows
<bsk> brunalmeida: você foi em "Rede" (ou parecido) no navegador de arquivos?
<bsk> geralmente lá aparece como 'Rede Windows'
<brunalmeida> sim
<brunalmeida> ele entcontra
<brunalmeida> a rede windows mais nao abre
<bsk> brunalmeida: deve ser problema de compartilhamento no Windows
<bsk> se for o 7 ou mais, ativa a tal 'descoberta de rede'
<brunalmeida> sim ta ativa
<caioaventureiro> como eu faço um pemdrive com o ubuntu
<brunalmeida> to axando q é essa p..... de roteador da tplink
<caioaventureiro> meu pc so tem usb
<brunalmeida> q coloquei esses dias
<brunalmeida> começou a dar problema na rede
<bsk> caioaventureiro: criar no Windows ou no Ubuntu?
<caioaventureiro> no windows
<bsk> brunalmeida: é provável, cara
<caioaventureiro> posso criar no ubunto tbm o meu not ja é ubunto
<bsk> caioaventureiro: certo, no Ubuntu é só procurar por "Disco de Inicialização" no seu menu
<bsk> se não achar, procura na Central  de Programas
<bsk> caioaventureiro: no Windows, é só seguir isso: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<caioaventureiro> ta
<bsk> está em inglês, mas é bem fácil
<caioaventureiro> no ubuntu é so criar esse disco de inicializaçao
<bsk> isso aí :)
<bsk> volto já
<caioaventureiro> vlw
<brunalmeida> ola galera
<brunalmeida> desculpa encomodar denovo
<brunalmeida> fui ver um seriado aqui no vlc e qdo ta em tela cheia fica um riso na verical em cima
<brunalmeida> bem onde ta a barra de cima do ubunto onde ficca o relogio e tals
<brunalmeida> como tiro esse risco
<brunalmeida> ??
<bsk> vish, isso aí eu não manjo
<brunalmeida> axo q ja descobri
<brunalmeida> jj
<brunalmeida> kk
<bsk> ae o/ :D
<maikel__> olá a todos
<maikel__> estou com um problema
<maikel__> migrei do windows 7 para o ubuntu
<maikel__> e não consigo ver os videos da faculdade
<maikel__> instalei o moonlight 3.99 no chrome
<maikel__> mas não consigo instalar um tal de windows media pack
<maikel__> daí se alguem puder me ajudar
<chouga> maikel__-> Primeiramente, seja bem-vindo.
<maikel__> obrigado
<chouga> chouga-> Muito simples resolver seu problema, faça o seguinte:
<chouga> maikel__-> Muito simples resolver seu problema, faça o seguinte:
<maikel__> sim
<chouga> maikel__-> Qual é a versão do seu ubuntu?
<maikel__> 12.04
<maikel__> na verdade minha distro é o zorin os 6
<maikel__> baseado no ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<maikel__> é um ubuntu remasterizado
<chouga> maikel__-> Dê uma olhada neste link: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/multimidia-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<maikel__> agradeço a atenção
<chouga> maikel__-> Creio que, fazendo uma boa leitura, você resolverá seu problema.
<chouga> maikel__-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar...
<chouga> maikel__-> Algo mais?
<maikel__> por enquanto não, vou tentar
<maikel__> qualquer coisa eu chamo
<maikel__> agradeço muito
<chouga> maikel__-> =)
<maikel__> estou instalando
<maikel__> mas esses codecs funcionam com o silverlight?
<chouga> maikel__-> Silverlight é um software da Micrososft, e ela não disponibilizou este software para o Linux...
<chouga> maikel__-> Mas, qual é a sua necessidade?
<maikel__> o site da cesumar pede o silverlight
<maikel__> aí li que o moonlight fazia isso
<maikel__> instalei o moonlight
<maikel__> versão 3.99
<maikel__> mas continuou exigindo o windows media pack para moolnlight
<maikel__> é para assistir as aulas ao vivo do curso que faço
<chouga> maikel__-> 3.99?
<maikel__> para chrome
<maikel__> como uma extensão do navegador
<chouga> maikel__-> http://mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu
<maikel__> visitei essa página mas não encontrei onde baixo
<maikel__> desculpem a falta de prática
<chouga> maikel__-> Veja se, com os codecs que lhe passei, o problema é resolvido.
<maikel__> está quase terminando de baixar
<chouga> maikel__-> Se não, faça o seguinte, digite no terminal: sudo apt-get install libmono-wcf3.0-cil
<chouga> maikel__-> Mas, primeiro, veja, se resolveu...
<chouga> maikel__-> Quando aparecer as telas de confirmações no terminal, aperte TAB para selecionar as opções desejadas...
<maikel__> libmono-wcf3.0-cil já é a versão mais nova. Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:   gir1.2-json-1.0 gir1.2-timezonemap-1.0 gir1.2-xkl-1.0 Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 162 não atualizados.
<maikel__> não resolveu ainda
<maikel__> nem com os codecs
<maikel__> que instalei
<chouga> maikel__-> Você fechou o navegador durante a instalação?
<maikel__> não
<maikel__> devo fechar?
<chouga> maikel__-> Feche-o a faça o teste novamente...
<maikel__> ok
<maikel__> olá a todos
<Ramon__> Olá
<maikel__> ainda não consegui resolver o meu probleminha com o moonlight
<maikel__> mesmo fechando e abrindo o chrome
<chouga> maikel__-> O que está ocorrendo?
<maikel__> continua dizendo que o windows media pack é necessário[
<maikel__> aparece uma mensagem em inglês : moonlight codecs installer
<maikel__> aí eu mando instalar e dá network error
<chouga> maikel__-> Veja nos complementos do Chrome se o Moonlight está instalado e ativado.
<maikel__> Novell Moonlight 3.99.0.3  The open source implementation of Microsoft Silverlight Permissões   Permitir em modo anônimo   Ativada Não foi feita a partir da Chrome Web Store.
<maikel__> ativada
<maikel__> estou pesquisando na web tb
<chouga> maikel__-> Digite isto no terminal(com os navegadores fechados): sudo apt-get install mono-complete
<chouga> maikel__-> Tente no Firefox também...
<maikel__> o mono complete foi a primeira coisa que tentei ja
<maikel__> estou instalando o firefox
<maikel__> pois só veio o chrome
<chouga> maikel__-> Tentou no Firefox?
<maikel__> estou instalando o navegador firefox
<maikel__> porque o navegador padrão é o chrome
<maikel__> só tinha o chrome instalado
<chouga> maikel__-> Entendo...
<maikel__> de repente no firefox funciona
<maikel__> gosto muito do linux
<chouga> maikel__-> Quem sabe...
<maikel__> com esse trabalho todo a gente vai aprendendo
<chouga> maikel__-> Exato.
<maikel__> vou tentar e posto o resultado para o amigo
<chouga> maikel__-> =)
<maikel__> como instalo o moonlight no firefox?
<chouga> maikel__-> sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-firefox
<maikel__> Impossível encontrar o pacote moonlight-plugin-firefox
<maikel__> foi o que me retornou a tela do terminal
<Ramon__> Usa o apt-cache search pra achar
<maikel__> root@maikel-Presario-CQ43-Notebook-PC:/home/maikel# apt-cache search moonlight libmono-wcf3.0-cil - Mono WCF libraries (for CLI 2.0)
<maikel__> root@maikel-Presario-CQ43-Notebook-PC:/home/maikel# apt-cache search moonlight libmono-wcf3.0-cil - Mono WCF libraries (for CLI 2.0)
<maikel__> libmono-wcf3.0-cil - Mono WCF libraries (for CLI 2.0)
<chouga> maikel__-> Já tentou no Firefox?
<maikel__> como instalo?
<chouga> maikel__-> Já tentou com ele puro?
<maikel__> como assim?
<chouga> maikel__-> Abre o Firefox e vê o que acontece.
<maikel__> não vai tb
<chouga> Tem certeza que você instalou o mono-complete?
<chouga> maikel__-> Tem certeza que você instalou o mono-complete?
<maikel__> Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /moonlight/stable.aspx on this server. Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at www.go-mono.com Port 80
<maikel__> root@maikel-Presario-CQ43-Notebook-PC:/home/maikel# sudo apt-get install mono-complete Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto mono-complete já é a versão mais nova. Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:   gir1.2-json-1.0 gir1.2-timezonemap-1.0 gir1.2-xkl-1.0 Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los. 0 
<chouga> maikel__-> Digite: sudo apt-get autoremove
<chouga> maikel__-> Bem, por hora, para resolver o problema totalmente, por quê você não virtualiza um Windows?
<maikel__> fica muito lento
<Allan_> como elimina o ubunto?
<chouga> maikel__-> Sendo assim, não tenho mais ideias... =(
<maikel__> ok
<maikel__> o que vale é a intenção
<maikel__> agradeço o empenho
<Allan_> chouga me ajuda?
<chouga> maikel__-> Mas, não desista não, creio que uma hora você irá conseguir.
<Allan_> maikel qual problema?
<chouga> Allan_-> Última do dia, manda!
<Allan_> chouga como remove o ubuntu? quero colocar o linux
<chouga> Allan_-> ...?
<chouga> Allan_-> O Ubuntu é Linux!
<Allan_> eu quero o linuxacessivel
<Allan_> aquele que da pra colocar tempo pra mecher
<Allan_> e dps bloqueia
<chouga> Allan_-> Ah, agora explicou...
<chouga> Allan_-> Você tem deficiência visual?
<Allan_> kkkk
<Allan_> foi mal
<chouga> Allan_-> ...? Foi mal o que?
<Allan_> chouga como eu retiro o ubuntu
<chouga> Allan_-> linuxacessivel.org é uma versão personalizada do sistema operacional de código aberto Ubuntu GNU/Linux (versão LTS) especificado para pessoas com deficiência visual (total, parcial ou surdocegueira) que falam português ou español.
<Allan_> ata
<chouga> Allan_-> Entendeu a pergunta?
<Allan_> '-'
<Allan_> sim
<Allan_> chouga mesmo assim eu quero tirar do meu outro pc pra testar windows 8
<maikel__> estou tentando instalar uma versão do firefox via winetricks
<chouga> Allan_-> Ok, é um direito seu.
<maikel__> se der certo eu aviso
<chouga> maikel__-> =)
<maikel__> pode ser que via wine funcione
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-30
<chouga> maikel__-> Um hora você quer instalar o linuxacessivel, outra hora você quer instalar o Windows 8. Afinal, o que você quer?
<maikel__> Ramon, já usei windows 8 e não gostei
<Allan_> e instalar o windows 8
<maikel__> Allan já testei windows 8 e não gostei
<chouga> Allan_-> Simples, tenha um DVD do Windows 8 e formate sua máquina!
<Allan_> maikel é que é apenas para  rodar jogos =0
<Allan_> chouga quando eu insiro abre a pasta do que tem no dvd
<chouga> Allan_-> Você deve configurar sua BIOS para dar boot pelo DVD e reiniciar a máquina.
<Allan_> ata
<Allan_> vlw
<Allan_> chouga eu gosto do ubuntu so q n da pra abrir arquivos .exe
 * chouga Não sei o que respondo.. =(
<chouga> Allan_-> .exe é uma  extensão feita para rodar em sistema Windows, é claro que não vai funcionar no Linux.
<chouga> Allan_-> Assim como um .deb não vai funcionar no Windows, pois é um formato para Debian.
<chouga> Allan_-> Há até uma aplicação chamada Wine que tenta fazer isso (.exe no Linux) mas ela não é perfeita.
<chouga> Allan_-> Muito programas são possíveis de se rodar nela(inclusive alguns jogos) mas não TUDO.
<chouga> Allan_-> Algo mais?
<Guest96269> boa noite
<Guest96269> alguem ai pra me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu 13.04
<Guest96269> da um fatal error ao tentar instalar pelo dvd
<gustavo> eae
<gustavo> manow
<vini1983rj> Salve!!!
<vini1983rj> Boa noite a todos
<sam___> opa galera
<sam___> alguem me ajuda?
<sam___> eu estava reinstalando meu ubuntu dias atras
<sam___> na verdade atualizando, e aí o notebook desligou no meio da instalação
<sam___> agora parece que ele está atualizado mas faltando alguma coisa
<andretyn> Olá
<friday_> pessoal alguém tem sugestões de organizadores de arquivos?
 * Stylerleejames2 //////warning - fanboy detected\\\\\\
 * Stylerleejames2              Windows is better OS             
<ramon> Boa noite
<ramon> Seguinte galera, acabei de formatar duas partições que antes eram Windows para ext4 e quero aumentar a minha /
<ramon> Fiz a formatação das partições usando o GParted
<ramon> Alguém sabe como fazer com que essas minhas duas novas partições passem a fazer parte da partição / ?
<ramon> Já encontrei um jeito
<ramon> Obrigado pela atenção
<MrBoss> bom dia
<r13n> bom dia amigos
<r13n> alguem manja de DRBD por ai?
<r13n> toda vez que inicio meu server node2 nao connecta com o node1 sempre ficando como cs:StandAlone ro:Secondary/Unknown ds:Consistent/DUnknown
<r13n> dai tenho que desconectar e reconectar os discos na mao
<r13n> alguem tem alguma ideia do que pode esta acontecendo?
<nark> Olá, alguém aí sabe programar em C? Estava precisando de umas dicas....
<MrBoss> alguém conhece algum software para gerenciamento financeiro para empresas para prestação de serviços, além do Stoq?
<marcello> bom dia
<marcello> estou com problema
<marcello> vou entrar no hd e aparece a seguinte mensagem
<marcello>  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf, missing codepage or helper program , or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog -try dmesg |tail or so
<marcello> como fazer para recuperar
<platao> a partição e formatada em que sistema de arquivos?
<platao> é ntfs windows?
<marcello> ele era um  HD externo
<platao> ok, mas ele esta formatado como? vc estava usando ele no windows? ou etsta formatado no sistema de arquivos do linux?
<marcello> ele ta como /dev/sdf
<marcello> no linux
<platao> sim isso e como ele e reconhecido no sistema. Se ele esta formatado em ntfs ou fat32 vc tera que ir ate o windows e fazer um scandsk
<marcello> esta como Ext4
<platao> esta formatado como ext4?
<marcello> sim
<platao> vc esta acessan do de uma maquina com ubuntu?
<marcello> sim
<marcello> tenho dois hd no pc
<marcello> o que esta instalado o ubuntu
<platao> use o gparted para tentar recuparar, veja o que ele recomenda e de uma olhada em /var/log para ver o que aconteceu.
<Arthur_> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot no meu windows 7...
<Arthur_> liguei o compudar com o dvd do ubuntu 13.04 amd 64b (baixado do site em .iso) e cliqeui em install, e aconteceu o seguinte
<Arthur_> fatal error
<Arthur_> ..
<Arthur_> Kernel panic- not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Arthur_> oq devo fazer?
<Arthur_> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu
<Arthur_> ao tentar instalar da a seguinte frase
<Arthur_> Kernel panic- not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<andretyn> Olá o/
<Arthur_> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu
<Arthur_> ao tentar instalar da a seguinte frase
<Arthur_> Kernel panic- not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<andretyn> Arthur_, tah com o 13.04 não?
<Arthur_> sim
<andretyn> Arthur_, tem o 12.04 aih?
<Arthur_> to com o 12.04 so em iso
<andretyn> Arthur_, vc criou a instalação como? via pendrive?
<Arthur_> via DVD
<andretyn> Arthur_, seu pc pode dar boot via pendrive?
<Arthur_> tentei mais nao consegui
<Arthur_> tu acha q de instalar o 12.04 primeiro?
<andretyn> Arthur_, parece q tem algum problema na montagem do DVD, e aih dah esse erro, vc poderia tentar, via 12.04...
<Arthur_> vou tentar hj a tarde e dai volto aqui para postar
<Arthur_> obrigado por enquanto
<rafael> ola
<Guest21989> sou um novo usuario do linux ubuntu
<Guest21989> algum tem algum site tutorial pra eu aprender passo a passo ?
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<andretyn> chouga, o/ dia
 * andretyn vendo/lendo "Entre a Foice e o Martelo"/ melhor HQ q leu:) 
<andretyn> adorilson, sobre o q, linux, Ubuntu ou os dois juntos;))
<edumartinelli> sou usuário do ubuntu 64 bits versão 13.04 e ele não está reconhecendo a bateria do meu note (hp pavilion)
<adorilson> andretyn: ?
<edumartinelli> desculpen, não entendi a pergunta
<andretyn> edumartinelli, atualizou o sistema? sempre pg isso, porq o pessoal não faz isso:)
<andretyn> adorilson, perdão, erra para outra pessoa1
<edumartinelli> mantenho o sistema sempre atualizado, inclusive, hoje mesmo procurei por novas atualizações e não tinha nada disponível. O curioso é que com a versão 12 a beteria funcionava perfeitamente, agora, acusa não presente
<andretyn> Guest21989 sobre o q?  linux, Ubuntu ou os dois juntos;))
<andretyn> edumartinelli, cara, nesses casos eu recomendo, se não tiver precisando dessa distro em particular, voltar para o 12.04, o resto das versões são beta test...
<edumartinelli> é, eu estava pensando em voltar para a versão 12. Valeu.
<carlos_> oi chouga boa tarde
<chouga> carlos_-> Boa-tarde! =)
<carlos_> preciso de uma ajuda quao o melhor  cliente irc para linux
<chouga> carlos_-> Bem, isso depende muito do seu gosto, existem diversos clientes para diversos tipos de usuários.
<carlos_> que pareça comsiberscript, e
<carlos_> ops cyberscript
<carlos_> e qua der para faser trasferencia de documentos via bot
<chouga> carlos_-> Nesse caso, recomendo o hexchat.
<carlos_> esse nao e o xchat?
<carlos_> chouga con ele da para receber e envia dovumentos vidios e outrox com herxchat
<andretyn> carlos_, ele tah falando do xchat mesmo
<chouga> andretyn-> Não estou falando do xchat, apesar do hexchat ser um fork do mesmo...
<Arthur> boa tarde
<chouga> Arthur-> Boa-tarde!
<Guest26104> tentei instalar o ubuntu 12.04 tbm deu um fatal error antes de começar qualqr coisa
<Guest26104> e o 13.04 tbm nao consigo
<Guest26104> nao estou conseguindo rodar nenhum, particionei meu hd ja
<Guest26104> e nada
<chouga> Guest26104-> Provavelmente é o seu CD que está ruim ou a própria imagem contida no CD que está corrompida. Sugiro que baixe uma nova .iso e tente novamente.
<chouga> Guest26104-> Na grande maioria dos casos, é a imagem que está corrompida.
<andretyn> Guest26104, vc gravou como o iso?
<Guest26104> sim gravei com iso
<andretyn> Guest26104, vc gravou "como" o iso?
<Guest26104> gravei com o programa padrao do windows e com o clone dvd
<andretyn> Guest26104, ele abre no window, o cd?
<Guest26104> aham
<Guest26104> mais quando eu reinicio dai tento instalar o ubuntu e dai da o tal errro
<chouga> Guest26104-> Recomendo que use este programa: cdburnerxp.se/downloadsetup.exe
<andretyn> Guest26104, vc viu se o a proteçao contra virus da bios estava desativada?
<Guest26104> como eu vejo isso?
<chouga> Guest26104-> Qual é a versão do seu Windows?
<andretyn> Guest26104, tem q entrar na bios... vc jah entro nela alguma vez?
<Guest26104> nao to conseguindo acessar ela, estou com um sony vaio modelo SVS13A25PBS
<andretyn> Qual é a versão do seu Windows?
<Guest26104> 7
<Guest26104> win 7 64 b
<chouga> Guest26104-> Você sabe o que é uma BIOS?
<Guest26104> sei sim
<Guest26104> só nao to conseguindo acessar no meu note
<Guest26104> eu usava ubuntu a um tempo atraz, nunca tive problema para instalar
<andretyn> Guest26104, nesse note ou em outro pc?
<Guest26104> eu baixei a pouco tempo a versao ubuntu 13.04 pra fazer dual boot com meu win 7
<chouga> Guest26104-> Normalmente são as teclas DEL e F11 que entram na BIOS.
<Guest26104> em outro pc
<chouga> Guest26104-> Faça o seguinte:
<andretyn> Guest26104, então vc tem q ver se o note estah configurado para dar boot pelo cd/dvd e se naõ tem proteçao contra virus na bios, e se eh bios mesmo
<andretyn> e não UEFI
<Guest26104> ele da o boot no cd, dai aparece aquelas opções de testar o cd do ubuntu, de testar o ubuntu e instalar, e de instalar o ubuntu
<Guest26104> dai eu cliko em instalar ou qualqr outra dai da um fatal error
<Guest26104> kernel panic
<Guest26104> "kernel panic- not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow- block (0,0)" essa mensagem q aparece
<chouga> Guest26104-> Já "disse", pode ser a imagem.
<chouga> Guest26104-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Guest26104> mais ja baixei 3 vezes
<Guest26104> gravei em 3 dvd divereten
<chouga> Guest26104-> Se a imagem estiver ruim, você pode gravar em 1000 CD's que TODOS não funcionarão.
<chouga> Guest26104-> Baixe do site oficial.
<Guest26104> entao vo baixar essa imagem q me passaram ai
<Guest26104> blz
<Guest26104> qualqr coisa volto aqui
<Guest26104> vlw pela ajuda
<chouga> Guest26104-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar...
<andretyn> Guest26104, assista a esse video-aula : http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<andretyn> chouga, acho q ele deveria baixar via bittorrent, fica mais seguro, não?
<chouga> andretyn-> Depende...
<chouga> andretyn-> Se ele tiver 1 MB ou superior, o download "normal" é bem melhor.
<chouga> andretyn-> Bem mais rápido.
<chouga> andretyn-> Entretanto, se ele estiver fazendo 5 downloads ao mesmo tempo, ai é melhor o torrent, pois é mais seguro.
<andretyn> chouga, fora q o bittorrent checa a imagem automaticamente
<chouga> andretyn-> Eu, por exemplo, nunca baixei nenhuma imagem do Ubuntu via torrent e nunca tive problemas...
<andretyn> hummm, chouga - mas ele tem tido muitos problemas, recorrente, eu acho q ele estah gravando errado a img
<chouga> andretyn-> Por isso que recomendei um programa muito bom para RuWindows que faz isso muito bem, chamado CD Burner XP.
<chouga> andretyn-> O problema é "ouvir"...
<andretyn> chouga, :))
<Wellton> olá boa tarde
<chouga> Wellton-> Boa-tarde!
<Wellton> estou começando a utilizar o linux ubuntu agora, no momento estou com o windowns
<chouga> Wellton-> Seja bem-vindo! Posso ajudá-lo em algo?
<Wellton> tentando instalar o ubunto livecd o sistema informa q não é possivel
<Wellton> estou em um notbook
<Wellton> gostaria de saber como solicitar um novo livecd q vi descrito no site
<chouga> Wellton-> Bem, o modo live-cd do Ubuntu não pode ser instalado. Ele é apenas para “mostrar” para as pessoas como é o Ubuntu.
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde pessoal...
<chouga> Emilio_Eiji-> Boa-tarde!
<Emilio_Eiji> boa tarde chouga
<ssunderhus> Boa tarde a todos! Acabei de instalaro o ubuntu 13 em um net da philco e está muito lento. Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<chouga> ssunderhus-> Se eu puder...
<chouga> ssunderhus-> Qual é a versão do Ubuntu?
<chouga> ssunderhus-> 13.04 ou 13.10?
<ssunderhus> 13.04 desktop.
<chouga> ssunderhus-> 32 ou 64 bits?
<ssunderhus> 32
<chouga> ssunderhus-> Qual é a configuração do seu Philco?
<ssunderhus> atom dual core 1,60 ghz 2g
<chouga> ssunderhus-> Bem, seu netbook é um pouco limitado, por isso, recomendo que instales um sistema um pouco menos exigente, como o Xubuntu.
<chouga> ssunderhus-> hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<chouga> ssunderhus-> Só clicar e pronto.
<xGrind> ssunderhus, tem qts de RAM?
<ssunderhus> 2gb de ram
<ssunderhus> pelo o q li
<ssunderhus> atende os pre requisitos
<chouga> ssunderhus-> Aonde você leu os pré-requisitos?
<xGrind> ssunderhus, meu pc tem é um itel atom, e tinha 2gb de RAM. coloquei mais 2gb, mas mantenho o xubuntu. Ubuntu vai ficar lento mesmo, usa muito efeito nesse Unity
<ssunderhus> blz amigos
<ssunderhus> vou providenciar o xubuntu então
<ssunderhus> obrigado pela ajuda
<chouga> ssunderhus-> hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<chouga> ssunderhus-> Só clicar e pronto.
<marcello> ola pessoal
<marcello> preciso de uma ajuda
<marcello> tenho dois HDs
<chouga> marcello-> Se eu puder ajudar...
<marcello> tento entrar em um dos Hd
<marcello> aparece a seguinte mensagem
<marcello> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,missing codepage or helper program, or other errorIn some cases useful info is found in syslog - trydmesg | tail or so
<chouga> marcello-> Poste o conteúdo do /etc/fstab por favor.
<marcello> só um minuto
<marcello> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation UUID=580d0a2d-74cf-423c-91a0-dd3ad38f6673 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro  0       1 # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation UUID=a1e75c28-b1af-4a2f-a051-64e0236e7841 none            swap    sw              0       0
<chouga> marcello-> Qual é o conteúdo do HD que você deseja "entrar"? Parece que é um Sistema Operacional...
<marcello> sim
<marcello> ele outro HD
<marcello> q esta no mesmo pc
<marcello> o outro HD era externo
<marcello> ele é de 1T
<chouga> marcello-> Parece que alguns arquivos estão corrompidos.
<chouga> marcello-> Você quer fazer o quê?
<chouga> marcello-> *o que
<marcello> e tem como recupera-los
<chouga> marcello-> Há uma chance.
<chouga> marcello-> Você quer fazer o que?
<marcello> recupera-los, prq tem meus arquivos salvos nele
<chouga> marcello-> Ok, faça o seguinte:
<chouga> marcello-> Entre no sistema com qualquer Linux que opere em live-cd(pode ser o Ubuntu).
<marcello> ok
<chouga> marcello-> Desse modo você não acessará o HD, logo, não dará este erro.
<chouga> marcello-> Copie os arquivos que você quer para um local seguro, e depois formate o HD.
<chouga> marcello-> Alguma dúvida?
<marcello> ai q esta o problema
<chouga> MrBoss-> ...?
<marcello> nao consigo entrar nem com live cd do linux
<chouga> marcello-> Por que?
<chouga> marcello-> Live-cd não depende de HD, apenas de memória.
<marcello> ele acusa q nao consegue montar
<marcello> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,missing codepage or helper program, or other errorIn some cases useful info is found in syslog - trydmesg | tail or so
<marcello> esse é o erro
<chouga> marcello-> Tens acesso ao terminal?
<marcello> nem pelo terminal
<chouga> marcello-> Tens acesso ao terminal do sistema live-cd?
<marcello> sim
<chouga> marcello-> Você chega a carregar o sistema?
<marcello> nao
<chouga> marcello-> Então, como você tem acesso ao terminal?
<marcello> ja tentei ate o live cd "partition linux magic"
<chouga> marcello-> Você não está entendendo.
<chouga> marcello-> O live-cd não depende de HD, ou seja, ele era para ser carregado.
<marcello> se eu ja acessei o HD pelo terminal? isso?
<chouga> marcello-> Ter acesso ao HD é outra história.
<chouga> marcello-> Quero que primeiro você tenha acesso ao sistema que está no no CD.
<marcello> tá e depois
<chouga> marcello-> Você já tem o acesso?
<marcello> sim
<chouga> marcello-> Abra o terminal.
<marcello> sim
<chouga> marcello-> Digite sudo su
<marcello> sim
<chouga> marcello-> Digite: fdisk -l
<marcello> ok
<marcello> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000eef46     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   972580863   486289408   83  Linux /dev/sda2       9725
<marcello> depois
<chouga> marcello-> Só um momento...
<chouga> marcello-> Digite: sudo fsck /dev/sda
<marcello> ok
<marcello> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<chouga> marcello-> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<marcello> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt busy
<chouga> marcello-> sudo chmod 777 /dev/sda
<marcello> ok
<marcello> depois
<chouga> marcello-> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<marcello> aparece  a mesma mensagem
<chouga> marcello-> Você está conseguindo identificar os HD's?
<marcello> bom axo q sim
<marcello> rs
<marcello> o que nao consigo acessar esta com nome
<chouga> marcello-> sudo mkdir /dev/sda
<marcello> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/sda': File exists
<ricardobarbosams> marcello, oq vc quer fazer?
<marcello> ol===ola
<Allan_> Gente alguem me ajuda a bloquear o computador? por exemplo para permitir que mecha apenas 1 hora
<Leo_> Boa noite pessoal!
<Leo_> Alguém saberia me dizer o que significa esta imagem que já vi em vários sites: http://www.dynebolic.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/qrlink.png
<optimusprimem> Leo_, Código QR
<Leo_> o que é código QR  ?
<Leo_> achei ni wikipedia
<Leo_> :)
<Leo_> valeu
<daniel_> alguém usa tegaki para input de texto?
#ubuntu-br 2013-07-31
<simiom9> Olá, boa noite a todos. Há alguém do Pará?
<simiom9> Olá, alguem aí usa Zorin 7 ?
<simiom9> Alguem aí, por favor, usa OS Zorin 7?
<omelete> eu ñ uso
<simiom9> e vc usa xchat ou pidgin, omelete?
<omelete> xchat
<simiom9> Omelete, eu to usando o pidgin mas eu gostaria de usar o Xchat, mas nao to conseguindo instala-lo e não o encontro na central de programas
<licensed> q_q'"
<wellington> alguem pode me ajudar com esse erro :W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Algo estranho aconteceu ao resolver 'br.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - Erro de sistema)
<YokoBR> galeres :(
<YokoBR> não consigo funfar o vsftpd no ubuntu 10.04 nem fuuuuuu
<Mauro_> boa tarde pessoal
<Mauro_> quero a vossa ajuda, não estou a conseguir actualizar o meu ubuntu 12.4  para 12.10
<Mauro_> oa tarde pessoal
<Mauro_> quero a vossa ajuda, não estou a conseguir actualizar o meu ubuntu 12.4  para 12.10
<vitor> o ubuntu 12.04 LTS vai até quando o suporte?
<vitor> bom dia a todos
<marcia> Bom dia. Tenho um servidor com a distribuição Ubuntu, sem fazer qualquer alteração a pasta que continha os dados de usuário e senha foi corrompida, estou sem acesso ao servidor porque ele não aceita a senha root, poderiam me ajudar?
<andretyn> Bom dia!
<hggdh> vitor: ate 2017
<hggdh> marcia: por default Ubuntu nao usa senha pra o root, acesso ao root e via 'sudo'
<hggdh> para registro, Ubuntu Forums: http://blog.canonical.com/2013/07/30/ubuntu-forums-are-back-up-and-a-post-mortem/
<vitor> hggdh> obrigado agora que vi
<marcia> porem a configuração foi feita anteriormente por outra pessoa onde a senha root estava ativada
<hggdh> marcia: pegue esta pessoa, e pendure-a pelos polegares por algum tempo... mas como recuperar:
<hggdh> marcia: carregue o Ubuntu via um liveCD do server; ao inves de instalar, escolha recuperar o sistema, e entao monte o teu root, e abra um shell
<hggdh> marcia: no shell, entre com: password
<hggdh> marcia coloque a senha que quizeres, e reboot normalmente
<marcia> Rsrs... Obrigda vou tentar
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<MarconM> alguem ja testou a versao 13.10
<andretyn> chouga, Dia!
<FAB___> ola ?
<Nery> Boa tarde, pessoal!
<FAB___> boa
<Nery> Preciso de uma grande ajuda. Possuo Ubunto 13.04, e para ficar claro sou bem cabaço com esses sistemas
<FAB___> como vai ?
<FAB___> somos 2 rsrs
<Nery> Eustou bem, um pouco frio por aqui
<Nery> mas talvez possa me ajudar
<FAB___> pergunta aew
<Nery> tenho um acer e hoje pela manha antes de inciar o ubuntu me aparece a seguinte mensagem
<Nery> unable to detect available wmid devices
<Nery> o ubuntu entra, porém, pede uma senha, que digito e não é aceita
<Nery> e não tenho acesso a nenhum dos meus arquivos e configurações
<chouga> Nery-> Sabes inglês?
<Nery> estou usando no modo visitante
<Nery> muito pouco, mas o tradutor google me ajuda
<chouga> Nery-> Dê uma olhada nestes links:  http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fixing-quot-WMID-devices-quot-Error-on-Your-Netbook-150715.shtml
<chouga> Nery-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233149
<FAB___> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fixing-quot-WMID-devices-quot-Error-on-Your-Netbook-150715.shtml
<chouga> Nery-> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=9844
<FAB___> vixi malz post duplo
<chouga> Nery-> http://www.howtogeek.com/forum/topic/acer-wmi-unable-to-detect-available-wmid-devices
<chouga> Nery-> Parece que este problema só afeta ACER.
<Nery> o primeiro já tentei, mas o sistema me informa que não tenho previlegios para usar o gksu
<chouga> Nery-> Todos os relatos, pelo que eu vi, são de usuários com produtos desta marca.
<chouga> Nery-> Se você está como visitante, é óbvio que você não terá privilégios.
<chouga> Nery-> Tente realizar os procedimentos numa conta de administrador.
<Nery> é parece que fui sorteado!
<Nery> o problema que o sistema não esta aceitando minha senha para admnistrador
<chouga> Nery-> Você usa o Ubuntu desde que versão?
<FAB___> estou com uma pequena dúvida ...
<Nery> desde a 13.04 =)
<FAB___> tenho um pc com 8 gb de ran vou fazer dele um server melhor por o ubuntu server ou ubuntu 64bits ?
<chouga> Nery-> Se puder, use a versão 12.04.2, ela é mais estável nestas questões. Posse ser que com ela este problema não ocorra.
<Nery> mas se eu mudar de versão, agora, como fica os meus arquivos?
<chouga> Nery-> Entre no sistema com o live-cd do Ubuntu, faça backup dos seus arquivos e formate seu HD.
<chouga> FAB___-> Se você quer um servido, use a versão server do Ubuntu. 32 ou 64 bits tem à ver com processador, não com servidor.
<chouga> *servidor
<FAB___> oks obrigado.
<andretyn> Nery faça um backup, usando o livecd, ele consegui abrir seus arquivos aih vc passa para um pendrive ou hd externo...
<andretyn> s/consegui/consegue
<Allan_> como desinstalo o ubuntu linux e instalo o Linux Mint Mate?
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, olá
<Allan_> andretyn, podes me ajudar?
<andretyn> Allan_, não manjo sobre mint:(
<Allan_> *Como desinstalo o linux ubuntu e instalo o Linux Mint*
<chouga> Allan_-> Não há muitas diferenças na instalação visto que o Linux Mint é baseado no Ubuntu.
<chouga> Allan_-> Se você sabe instalar o Ubuntu, muito provavelmente saberá instalar o Linux Mint.
<Allan_> Sei instalar mas onde baixo?
<chouga> Allan_-> No site do Linux Mint?
<Allan_> Chouga qual eu baixo ? MATE ou MATE sem codecs
<chouga> Allan_-> Você quer um sistema que já venha os codecs desde a instalação ou queres instalar esses codecs depois?
<Allan_> Chouga, oque são codecs?
<chouga> Allan_-> Eles são necessários para reproduzir músicas e vídeos.
<Allan_> chouga voltei
<chouga> Allan_-> Eles são necessários para reproduzir músicas e vídeos.
<Allan_> quando coloco algum DVD no pc com o ubuntu ele n le apenas abre uma pasta falando oque tem dentro
<chouga> Allan_-> O Ubuntu - diferente do Windows - não executa o autorun nos CD's e DVD's. Isso é muito bom para a segurança dos sistemas, visto que muitos malwares são distribuídos desta forma.
<Allan_> quando coloco algum DVD no pc com o ubuntu ele n le apenas abre uma pasta falando oque tem dentro chouga
<chouga> Allan_-> O Ubuntu - diferente do Windows - não executa o autorun nos CD's e DVD's. Isso é muito bom para a segurança do sistema, visto que muitos malwares são distribuídos desta forma.
<Allan_> Chouga oque faço então me ajude por favor
<chouga> Allan_-> Só um momento, vou atender um telefonema.
<Allan_> Certo!
<chouga> Allan_-> Caso for um vídeo o conteúdo do CD ou DVD, o “problema” pode ser facilmente resolvido com qualquer programa de reprodução multimídia, como o VLC.
<chouga> Allan_-> Qual é o conteúdo do CD ou DVD?
<chouga> Allan_->* O mesmo vale se for músicas.
<Allan_> é o DVD com linux mint
<chouga> Allan_-> Bem, neste caso, você não precisará fazer nada, pois ele deve funcionar automaticamente quando você reiniciar o sistema.
<Allan_> entao
<Allan_> eu coloco com ele ligado
<Allan_> ai eu reinicio?
<chouga> Allan_-> Isso.
<Allan_> isso vale se for DVD windows?
<chouga> Allan_-> A mesma coisa do Ubuntu.
<chouga> Allan_-> Também.
<chouga> Allan_-> TODOS os istemas operacionais são assim.
<Allan_> 1-problema meu notebook é um lenovo e não da boot '-'
<Allan_> e nem achei nenhum video para ele
<chouga> Allan_-> Você deve configurar sua BIOS para inicializar pelo drive de CD/DVD.
<Allan_> eu sei
<Allan_> mas n sei fazer isso
<andretyn> Allan_, quantos anos vc tem?
<Allan_> 14
<chouga> Allan_-> Normalmente em notebook, a entrada da BIOS se dá através do botão Del, F11 ou Esc.
<chouga> *dos botões
<Allan_> chouga eu sei entrar na bios, porém não sei configurar '-'
<chouga> Allan_-> Sabes ir até a ordem de boot?
<Allan_> sim, so um momento irei ligar meu notebook para falar oque tem la
<Allan_> to no Bios, na boot ai tem Boot Device Priority ai embaixo :Internal HDD : WDC WD3200BPVT-24JJ5TO
<Allan_> ai embaixo SATA ODD : PLDS DVD-RW DS8A8SH e embaixo disso Network Boot : Atheros Boot Agent
<chouga> Allan_-> Tenta alterar para que o seu drive de CD/DVD esteja em primeiro.
<chouga> Allan_-> Seu HD em segundo.
<chouga> Allan_-> O terceiro pode desativar.
<Allan_> fiz isso
<Allan_> o dvd ta em primeiro agr
 * andretyn botando o N900 maemo para fazer upgrade... Linux na cabeça:))
<Allan_> andretyn n entendi
<chouga> Allan_-> Agora, com o DVD dentro do drive, tecle f10 e pressione Enter.
<Allan_> Chouga e agora faço oque o SATA ODD está em  primeiro
<chouga> Allan_-> Muda oras....
<Allan_> oras?
<andretyn> Allan_, muda para o drive de DVD!
<chouga> Allan_-> Enfim, pelo visto não gostas muito de ler...
<Allan_> Chouga estou lendo com maior vontade
 * chouga Tá difícil....
<andretyn> Allan_, muda para o drive de DVD!
<Allan_> andretyn ja ta em primeiro o SATA ODD o de DVD
<andretyn> Allan_, coloca agora o segundo o drive HDD!
<Allan_> ja está assim
<Allan_> e o NetWord Boot em ultimo
<Allan_> Network-
<chouga> Allan_-> Agora, com o DVD dentro do drive, tecle f10 e pressione Enter.
<andretyn> Allan_, eh a tecla chamada F10...
<Allan_> chouga agora sai do Setup e salva ne? ai faz oq vc falou?
<Allan_> andretyn serio?
 * chouga Para Facebook sabe TUDO...
<Allan_> acho que vc n quer me ajudar chouga entao deixa vlw
<andretyn> Allan_,  Allan_-> Agora, com o DVD dentro do drive, tecle f10 e pressione Enter.
<andretyn> Allan_, agora sai do Setup e salva ne? ai faz oq vc falou?
<chouga> Allan_-> Se você ver no histórico, concluirá que isso não é verdade. Te ajudei desde o início.
<Allan_> sim chouga mas vc n tem calma
<chouga> Allan_-> Estamos "dizendo" a mesma coisa 500 vezes.
<Allan_> eu não imaginava que o ubuntu fosse complicado
<chouga> Allan_-> Tem certeza que eu não tenho calma?
<chouga> Allan_-> Vai por mim, não é o Ubuntu que é complicado...
<Allan_> agora deu
<Allan_> =D
<Allan_> Muito obrigado
<andretyn> Allan_, tudo na vida eh dificil, se vc não quer aprender e quer tudo na boca...
<chouga> Allan_-> De nada. =)
<andretyn> Allan_, De nada, estamos aqui para isso :)
<Allan_> =D
<Allan_> o linux mint é melhor que o ubuntu ? mais completo né? pq ele é mais pesado
<andretyn> Allan_, depende... uns gostam, outros odeiam, tudo eh relativo:))
<chouga> Allan_-> Bem, isso vai muito do usuário. Tem gente que acha melhor, eu particularmente, gosto mais do Ubuntu.
<Allan_> Hm.. o linux mint é aquele que da pra colocar uma hora para o usuario mecher né?
<andretyn> Allan_, ?
<Allan_> Deixa.. n sei explicar
<chouga> Allan_-> Em relação a ser "mais completo", creio que não, pois tudo que se faz no Linux Mint pode-se fazer no Ubuntu, então...
<chouga> Allan_-> "colocar uma hora para o usuario mecher"?
 * andretyn se mexendo ouvindo "Radar Love" :)))
<Allan_> =D
<Allan_> sim chouga
<Allan_> ai quando termina o tempo encerra a sessão
<chouga> Allan_-> Podes fazer o seguinte: Mande um link de um vídeo em que viste isso e nós "falamos" qual é a distribuição.
<Allan_> é linux mint, o do meu amigo é assim
 * andretyn fazendo upgrade do android, do maemo e do Ubuntu, tudo linux... A VIDA É BELA:)))
<chouga> Allan_-> Pode ser...
<chouga> Allan_-> Mas, você vai trocar de sistema só por causa de um efeito no relógio?
<Allan_> não chouga, acho mais facil
<Allan_> ele
<chouga> Allan_-> Entendo...
<Allan_> chouga tenho um cpu que não " funciona ", ele é win. xp quando vc inicia ele com mouse e teclado, n adianta pq ele n aceita o teclado e o mouse simplesmente n ocorre nada se colocar linux arruma?
<chouga> Allan_-> Muitos falam que ele é realmente mais fácil, creio que isso se deve à semelhança com o Windows na parte visual.
<andretyn> Allan_, vc sabia q vc pode tem o gerenciador de janela(que coloca o tipo de papeldeparede, mouse, icones, etc...) do mate mint no ubuntu, tudo eh configuravel...
<Allan_> =O
<andretyn> s/tem/ter
<Allan_> tenho um cpu que não " funciona ", ele é win. xp quando vc inicia ele com mouse e teclado, n adianta pq ele n aceita o teclado e o mouse simplesmente n ocorre nada se colocar linux arruma?
<chouga> Allan_-> Depende, se o problema for de falta de driver, creio que o Linux resolverá, mas, se o problema for hardware(no caso o mouse e teclado com defeito) só trocando de equipamento.
<andretyn> Allan_, q tipo de pc, memoria, cpu, etc
<Allan_> CPU
<Allan_> chouga n é problema no mouse nem no teclado uso eles no momento =D
<chouga> Allan_-> Pode também ser as portas USB...
<Allan_> no inicio funciona
<Allan_> mas quando ele liga msm
<Allan_> para
<Allan_> gente vou desligar meu pc e tentar arrumar o outro valeu pela ajuda de vcs =D estou mto feliz aaa.. para gravar imagens em ISO é pelo Brasero né?
<chouga> Allan_-> Pode ser...
<Allan_> valeu flw
<andretyn> chouga, mais um usuário satisfeito :))
<chouga> andretyn-> Né?
<andretyn> chouga, brincadeira!!!
<Allan_> Chouga ou andre to nabios do outro pc agr tem opções : Standard CMOS setup/Advanced Setup/Advanced Chiset Setup/Integrated Peripherals/Power ManagementSetup/Pci/PNP setup r Pc Healt Status qual eu vou para dar boot pelo cd/dvd
<chouga> Allan_-> Setup/Integrated.
 * andretyn se mexendo ouvindo "Killer Queen" :)))
<Allan_> Integrated Peripherals?
<chouga> Allan_-> Dá uma olhada nas abas.
<chouga> Allan_-> Uma delas é a que você proucura.
<andretyn> <chouga> Allan_-> Setup/Integrated.
<Allan_> ok
<chouga> Allan_-> Proucura por boot ou algo assim...
<chouga> *Procura
<Allan_> tem a advanced setup Boot up Numlock status, 1st Boot Devices, 2nd Boot Devices, 3rd Boot Devices, Hard Disk Drives, Removable drives, CD/DVD drives e Boot Other device
<chouga> Allan_-> Viu? Achou!
<Allan_> agora vou em qual?
<Allan_> =O
<chouga> Allan_-> A ordem eu acho que você já sabe, né?
<Allan_> n vou conseguir
<chouga> Allan_-> Por que raios?
<Allan_> tem varias coisas de drivers e boot na advanced setup
<chouga> Allan_-> Você só deve mexer em UMA COISA, que é a ordem de boot(1xxx, 2xxx, 3xxx), só isso.
<chouga> Allan_-> Mas, se você realmente acha que não vai conseguir, contrate um técnico e pronto!
<Allan_> 1st Boot Devices, 2nd Boot Devices, 3rd Boot Devices nesses?
<chouga> Allan_-> O que está no 1?
<Allan_> no 1 ST3160215AS no 2 LITE-ON DVDRW LH=20 e no 3 1st FLOPPY DRIVE
<chouga> Allan_-> Show! É isso mesmo.
<Allan_> ?
<Allan_> ta certoja?
<chouga> Allan_-> Não.
<Allan_> ata '-'
<chouga> Allan_-> É esse o local.
<Allan_> acho q sei
<Allan_> eu troco a ordem do 2 pro 1?
<chouga> Allan_-> Então pra que pergunta?
<chouga> Allan_-> Sim.
<chouga> Allan_-> E o 3 pode desativar.
<chouga> Allan_-> Depois salva (apertando F10 e Enter).
<Allan_> n deu boot
<Allan_> '='
<chouga> Allan_-> Está com o DVD no drive?
<Allan_> ss
<chouga> Allan_-> Então, veja a BIOS novamente. Talvez você não tenha salvo corretamente.
<Allan_> agrfoi
<Allan_> cara vc éshoow
<chouga> Allan_-> KKK, agora eu sou show.
<chouga> Allan_-> Antes eu era sem paciência...
<Allan_> kkk, foi mal
<chouga> Allan_-> Enfim, tranquilo, boa-sorte.
<Allan_> vlw,pravc tambem
<chouga> Allan_-> Agora pare e reflita, eu havia dito isso desde a primeira vez...
<Allan_> uhum
<Allan_> chouga terminei de instalaro ubuntu no pc e termino a instalação ai a tela ficou toda preta
<andretyn> Allan_, reboota
<chouga> Allan_-> Você não queria instalar o Linux Mint?
<Allan_> sim chouga
<chouga> Allan_-> Então... "terminei de instalaro ubuntu no pc"?
<Allan_> no outro pc
<Allan_> o ubuntu linux tbm n le celulares via USB?
<chouga> Allan_-> "Lê" sim...
<chouga> Allan_-> O meu Nokia ele identifica perfeitamente.
<Allan_> tem q fazeralgo pra aparecer no pc?
<chouga> Allan_-> Não, só não deixar ele bloquear o teclado.
<Allan_> como assim n deixar ele bloquear o teclado
<chouga> Allan_-> Não tem aquela proteção de teclado que há nos celulares?
<chouga> Allan_-> Para não deixar ninguém mexer se não estiver a senha.
<Allan_> n deu certo
<chouga> Allan_-> Qual é o modelo do seu celular?
<Allan_> Chouga Tablet phaser android
<chouga> Allan_-> Isso é celular?
<Allan_> mesma coisa
<Allan_> so q maior
<chouga> Allan_-> Se você está dizendo...
<chouga> Allan_-> O Ubuntu reconhece o Android.
<chouga> Allan_-> Dê uma pesquisada no Google.
<chouga> Allan_-> Tenho que fazer um trabalho. Boa-sorte!
<Allan_> Certo
<andretyn> Allan_, o android é  um linux...
<edutavares> olá, estou eu aqui novamente, recentemente estava com um problema de placa de video mas já resolvi, graças a ajuda do andretyn , o novo problema é o seguinte, tenho dois monitores só que a barra superior do ubuntu está aparecendo nos dois monitores e gostaria q a barra ficasse só em um monitor existe essa possibilidade?
<andretyn> edutavares, isso acontece no windows
<andretyn> ?
<edutavares> não no win a barra fica só em um monitor
<edutavares> andretyn, existe a posssibilidade de eu ter ou nao a barra em dois monitores
<edutavares> andretyn, e eu utilizo só em um
<andretyn> edutavares, mas no Unity, a barra superior aparece nos dois/ou mais, acho q vc tem q testar, vah ao canto superior direito, clique no icones lah e vah ateh o intem chamado monitores...
<andretyn> no menu q aparece
<andretyn> item
<edutavares> a barra superior aparece nos dois monitores, e não aparece opção para aparecer só em um monitor
<andretyn> edutavares, acho q no Untiy não tem essa opçaõ de retirar a barra...
<andretyn> soh uma pergunta, para q vc quer retirar a barra?
<andretyn> superior
<edutavares> andretyn, ficar com mais espaço na area
<edutavares> e como funciona no windows pensei que o unity tinha essa opção
<andretyn> edutavares, entao coloca a barra lateral para sumir!!1
<edutavares> andretyn, mas isso eu já fiz o meu problema é só com a barra superior
<edutavares> rss
<andretyn> edutavares, muita coisa funciona num, mas não no outro sistema:) por exemplo, virus não funciona no Linux:))
<edutavares> rss... mas com relação a virus não tenho problema... é só o barra superior o meu dilema
<edutavares> :D
<andretyn> edutavares, acho q não vai rolar, se fosse outro gerenciador de janela, tipo o mate do mint, vc faria isso...
<edutavares> andretyn, rss... td bem, valeu pela força
<edutavares> to indo nessa gente... fui!
<vitor> oi
<vitor> boa tarde
<vitor> pessoal entrei no site do flash para fazer o download coloquei minha versão do ubuntu 12.04 lts e quando vai fazer o download ele pede pra colocar o software para abrir arquivos apt... mas não aparece opções qual caminho que coloco ?
<vitor> queria saber pq outros arquivos que vou baixar também vão pedir e não sei o diretório da central de programas que era o que era pra colocar neh ?
<Julinux> vitor = apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<Julinux> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<vitor> Julinux>  sei qe da pelo terminal mas queria colocar o caminho
<vitor> vou precisar em algum outro download qualquer
<vitor> Julinux> antigamente aparecia a central pra abrir apts agora tem que por o caminho e eu não sei por ... não sei se entendeu a dúvida
<vitor> nesse site vc baixa direto para seu sistema http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/otherversions/ mas não sei como colocar /
<vitor> o caminho para a central direto sacou?
<andretyn> vitor, vc quer colocar o q?, uma entrada no sources list?...
<Julinux> cara, seu eu te disser que entendi vou estar mentindo
<vitor> andretyn> quando faço o download ele pede o software pra abiri apts que seria a central de programas mas não sei navegar e colocar ela
<Julinux> vitor, manda print, fica melhor de entender
<vitor> tem algum site que linka facil pra eu upa ?
<vitor> Julinux> http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/2826/iwct.png
<Julinux> Cara, é o seguinte
<Julinux> concerteza você deve ter baixando o fonte
<Julinux> e tem que compilar o flash
<Julinux> mas eu tenho uma opção bem mais fácil pra você
<Julinux> Abre a Central de Aplicativos e Procura Flash Plugin
<vitor> com certeza Julinux> é mais facil pela central ... mas eu ainda axo que se colocar od iretório da central ali que eu não sei por ele abre certinho...
<andretyn> Julinux, não seria melhor ele instalar o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<andretyn> Julinux, aih jah tem tudo...
<Julinux> andretyn, não sei, pq não uso Ubuntu e não sei o que tem no restricted-extras :D
<Julinux> Mas se você diz que tem vale também :D
<vitor> andretyn não instalei o restricted pq instalei o java da oracle...
<andretyn> vitor, acho q uma nao interfere com a outra...
<vitor> andretyn> ok ... é que to saindo aki mas depois posto pra vcs verem o [que eu tava falando .... é coisa simples
<andretyn> se fosse simples, não tava perguntando:P
<Julinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<fabsec> boa tarde pessoal
<fabsec> alguem oderia me ajudar?
<fabsec> mas é com fita dat e gravador
<Fh1994> Alguém me ajuda ?
<AsFelix> Fh1994: depende... o que precisa?
<Fh1994> Como faço pra conseguir o cd do ubuntu ?
<Fh1994> meu amigo disse que dá pra pedir pelo site
<Fh1994> mas não acho
<AsFelix> Já faz algum tempo que não há mais envio de cd's pelo site
<AsFelix> somente por Download agora
<Fh1994> áh
<Fh1994> ok mano
<Fh1994> obrigado
<AsFelix> Fh1994: além de Download eles agora também vendem os cd's http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<AsFelix> mas sem sombra de dúvida o Download é mais viável
<zerax> boa noite
<Chicko_loko> eu queria saber se algum de vcs poderia me ajudar
<Chicko_loko> eu nao sei como eu posso atualizar meu open GL , utilizo a ultima versao do ubuntu
<fabrina> olá
<fabrina> olá tem alguém ai ?
<fabrina> ??????????????
<ubuntero> fabrina, se tiver alguma dúvida, pergunte e alguém responderá se souber a resposta
<fabrina> sim
<fabrina> o que é isso?
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-01
<fabrina> ??????
<ubuntero> canal de suporte comunitário do ubuntu
<fabrina> o que é ubuntu ?
<ubuntero> fabrina, http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<fabrina> a sim
<fabrina> legal [
<fabrina> mas isso é um chat certo?
<ubuntero> sim, mas não para bate papo em geral, é para suporte ao ubuntu
<fabrina> a sim legal[
<laura___> olá
<fabrina> eu consigui entrar
<fabrina> :))
<laura___> tem alguém ai?
<omelete> ñ
<laura___> hum
<laura___> omelete?
<laura___> omelete?
<paulohoc> Ol[a
<paulohoc> voces podem me ajudar̩
<laura___> como
<laura___> ?
<laura___> em que posso te ajudar
<laura___> ]
<laura___> ??
<paulohoc> estou tentando instalar
<paulohoc> o ubuntu
<paulohoc> 13.04 e n'ao estou conseguindo
<laura___> eu fui no xat algo assim
<laura___> me mandaram um link
<laura___> e instalei
<paulohoc> tipo, instala normal s[o kue na hora de dar boot
<paulohoc> o pc fica reiniciando
<paulohoc> como se n'ao tivesse sistema operacional
<laura___> vishi ai naum sei
<laura___> eu entrei aki achando que era outra coisa tipo bate papo
<paulohoc> kkkkkkk
<paulohoc> eu tamb[em
<paulohoc> s[o kue para pedir ajuda
<paulohoc> mas vlw
<laura___> ta bom
<laura___> vooc mora a onde?
<paulohoc> bahia
<laura___> ah sim
<laura___> eu moro em rondonia
<paulohoc> lol
<laura___> kkk
<laura___> tem quantos anos?
<laura___> ????????////////
<laura___> ?????????????//
<laura___> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<paulohoc> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<paulohoc> 17
<laura___> naum vai responde neh
<laura___> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<laura___> ta eu tenho 15 paulo
<laura___> me add no face
<laura___> ?
<laura___> o povinho q demora a responde[]
<laura___> -_-
<laura___> #chatiada
<laura___> kkkkkkkkkk
<paulohoc> kkkkkkkkk
<paulohoc> diga a[i
<laura___> procura laura fabrina ou laura felipe
<laura___> tah
<laura___> pq esse negoço e tao estranho q nem da pra manda link
<ubuntero> laura___, aqui não é lugar para bater papo
<laura___> e pra fazer o que
<laura___> ?
<laura___> entao
<ubuntero> canal de suporte ao ubuntu
<laura___> sei sei
<laura___> -_-
<laura___> o ubuntu é uma maravilha
<laura___> bjus povo pq eu naum entendo nds aki
<laura___> q e isso paulo?
<laura___> ??
<laura___> ta neh
<laura___> sa
<laura___> i
<paulohoc> Laura???
<kernel> qual arquivo muda do Xdm para iniciar no KDE
<Barna> kernel, vc ja instalou o kde ai?
<Ramon> Boa noite
<xGrind> Ramon, boa
<Ramon> O pessoal, alguém ai já tentou jogar Wakfu no Ubuntu?
<psacoutinho> boa noite...alguém pode me falar algum programa pra fazer overclock aqui  no linux
<Ramon> O meu começou a bugar depois de um tempo, eles simplesmente não abre =/
<psacoutinho> hggdh, vc conhece algum programa para overclrok no linux
<Galvao35> bom dia
<Galvao35> ao fazera atualizacao "sudo apt-get update", no final da alguns erros como no link    http://pastebin.com/hCLRt5mm. O que significa isso?
<CyL> Galvao35: Que o seu arquivo sources.list contém entradas duplicadas
<CyL> Galvao35: Porém estes não são erros, apenas avisos
<Galvao35> Cyl, e que faço?
<CyL> Galvao35: Vc teria que editar o arquivo para remover as entradas duplicas, ou pode simplesmente ignorar os erros
<CyL> Err, digo, avisos
<Galvao35> CyL, ok obrigado
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<andretyn> chouga, tarde
<Arthur__> Boa tarde
<Arthur__> estava com problema essa semana para instalar o ubuntu
<Arthur__> estou instalando ele agora no momento
<Arthur__> 13.04
<Arthur__> o problema que eu tive era a inicialização do cd
<Arthur__> entrei na bios e alterei e consegui
<Arthur__> muito obrigado pela atençao de todos
<juniormendonca> Como eu posso montar uma pasta remota (igual o mapeamento do windows) ?
 * FabioAbibi na área
<darghor> juniormendonca: se a pasta ta na mesma rede, abra o file manager, pressione ctrl + l e digite smb://IPDAMAQUINA/pasta
<darghor> levando em conta que vc já tenha o pacote do samba instalado
<juniormendonca> darghor: ta dando crash no dolphin
<juniormendonca> o outro compartilhamento nao e smb
<juniormendonca> nao e windows. é linux tb
<darghor> hum, qual distro vc usa? e qual é o outro compartilhamento?
<juniormendonca> kubuntu 12.04
<juniormendonca> x64 darghor
<darghor> Bah cara.. não conheço o Kubuntu.. desculpa
<psacoutinho> #ubuntu
<psacoutinho> join #ubuntu
<psacoutinho> #join ubuntu
<tiagoscd> psacoutinho: /join #ubuntu
<tiagoscd> :)
<psacoutinho> tiagoscd, vai me liguei que estava faltando isso ai mesmo... :)
<CyL> tiagoscd: ping
<tiagoscd> CyL: fala ae, tudo certo? :)
<Sheilong> Boa tarde galera
<Sheilong> estou com problemas para atualizar a distro
<Sheilong> http://pastebin.com/pY5jyuvB
<xGrind> Sheilong, se colocar pra atualizar, da a mesma coisa?
<xGrind> ja tentou mudar o repositorio?
<Sheilong> xGrind: nao sei fazer
<Sheilong> novo no ubuntu
<xGrind> Sheilong, procura por canais de software. é isso http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-01-08-2013-164740.php
<Sheilong> aonde ?
<xGrind> central de programas, editar, canais de software
<Sheilong> ok
<Sheilong> 1ja volto
<Arthur__> Boa tarde
<Arthur__> Estou com um probleminha apos instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot com o windows 7, sendo que tenho uma partiçao para windows e  outra pro ubuntu
<Arthur__> eu inicio o computador e aparece para selecionar o boot, dai aparece a lista, ubuntu, ubuntu test, e a ultima opção q é "windows recovery environment (loader) (em/dev/sd2)
<Arthur__> dai nao consigo acessar meu windows mais
<Arthur__> e agora?
<Arthur__> alguem pode me ajudar
<Arthur__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<vinicius_> Boa Tarde, Queria muito instalar ubuntu so que uma vez eu instalei a versão 12.10 e meu wifi não funcionava será que algum consegue me explicar pq o wifi não funcionava?
<Arthur__> eu inicio o computador e aparece para selecionar o boot, dai aparece a lista, ubuntu, ubuntu test, e a ultima opção q é "windows recovery environment (loader) (em/dev/sd2)
<Arthur__> e eu nao consigo acessar windows
<chouga> vinicius_-> Muitas vezes, quando se lança uma nova versão do Ubuntu, principalmente em versões não-LTS – como a 12.10, 13.04 e 13.10 – a tendência é que alguns drivers não funcionem, devido às novas implementações que são feitas no sistema e que muitas vezes, não são acompanhadas pelas empresas que criam os drivers. Recomendo que instales sempre versões LTS – como a 12.04 – que al
<chouga> ém de ser suportada por mais tempo, raramente tem esses problemas, pois é uma versão focada em estabilidade.
<vinicius_> Chouga mais e possivel conseguir instalar?
<vinicius_> Chouga eu gostei bastante da interface do 13.04 a do 12.04 tbm e igual?
<chouga> vinicius_-> Com relação a primeira pergunta: Depende, as vezes sim, as vezes não.
<chouga> vinicius_-> Em relação a segunda: Sim, ambos os sistemas usam a mesma interface, chamada Unity.
<vinicius_> me manda o link desse que vc falo que e melhor para mim, pq no site não tem!
<Arthur__> boa tarde
<Arthur__> estou com um problema no dual boot
<chouga> vinicius_-> Tem sim.
<Arthur__> instalei ubuntu 13.04 com o windows ja instalado, em outra partição e agora nao consigo dar boot no windows
<Arthur__> aparece ao iniciar o ubuntu, e la em baixo aparece "windows recovery environment (loader) (em/dev/sda2)
<Arthur__> oque devo fazer para poder acessar o windows 7?
<AaronZz> vc instalou por cima do windows 7?
<sheilong> quando eu abro o gerenciador de atualizacoes o PC desliga
<sheilong> deu pau aqui na atualizacao
<vinicius> Boa noite, Instalei Ubuntu 13.04 mais ta muito lento quando estou na area de trabalho ou quando cli co em icones demora para aparecer o nome e abrir, entendo pouco mais usei  o comando top e o compiz esta usando uita cpu o que devo fazer?
<chouga> vinicius-> Qual é a configuração do seu hardware?
<vinicius> Processador N2600 1.60ghz 4 processadores
<vinicius> 4 gb de memoria ram
<vinicius> Intel grafics acellerator 3600
<chouga> vinicius-> Bem, seu hardware suporta bem o Ubuntu, creio que a configuração do sistema que está mal-feita.
<vinicius> Poderia me ajudar
<vinicius> Chouga eu posso te passar meu face vc me ajuda por lá e melhor?
<chouga> vinicius-> Recomendo muito não mexer no compiz se você não sabe exatamente o que está fazendo, pois ele é ótimo para estragar o sistema em questão de segundos se for mal-usado.
<chouga> vinicius-> Não tenho Facebook.
<chouga> vinicius-> Sabes formatar e instalar o Ubuntu?
<vinicius> Sim
<vinicius> Dou o boot pelo DVD
<vinicius> Instalar ubuntu
<vinicius> Escolho a quantidade de memoria
<chouga> vinicius-> Você está usando só o Ubuntu ou está fazendo dual-boot?
<vinicius> E dou ok, e ele se instala
<chouga> vinicius-> "Escolho a quantidade de memoria"?
<vinicius> Sim quando ele vai ocupar em meu HD
<chouga> vinicius-> "Sim quando ele vai ocupar em meu HD"?
<chouga> vinicius-> Memória # Espaço no HD
<chouga> vinicius-> Você está usando só o Ubuntu ou está fazendo dual-boot?
<vinicius> No momento live cd
<vinicius> Pq o ubuntu ta muito lerdo
<vinicius> e meu windows 7 paro
<vinicius> Parou, Ta travando direto
<chouga> vinicius-> Meu caro, pelo visto você não sabe o que está fazendo.
<vinicius> Chouga vc me explica então a forma correta de instalar UBUNTU?
<chouga> vinicius-> Para que eu possa te ajudar você precisa me ajudar. Responda as minhas perguntas!
<vinicius> OK
<chouga> vinicius-> Você está usando só o Ubuntu ou está fazendo dual-boot?
<vinicius> Dual boot
<chouga> vinicius-> Os dois sistemas estão disponíveis para uso?
<vinicius> Sim
<chouga> vinicius-> Faça o seguinte:
<vinicius> Sim
<chouga> vinicius-> Baixe esta imagem e grave em um CD: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<chouga> vinicius-> Ela é a última versão LTS do Ubuntu (12.04.2). Eu a uso e recomendo a todos.
<vinicius> Chouga uma duvida , esse iso e APENAS PARA AMD?
<chouga> vinicius-> Não, pode baixar tranquilo...
<vinicius> chouga porque meu pc e intel
<vinicius> ok
<vinicius> Chouga vc me faz um favor?
<chouga> vinicius-> Depende...
<vinicius> vou ligar o desktop pq por aqui não vou conseguir baixar
<vinicius> vc me manda o ink novamente?
<chouga> vinicius-> ok
<vinicius> *Link
<jefferson> Boa noite! Faz pouco tempo que eu uso o ubuntu, apareceu uma mensagem de erro!!! E a central de programas não está mais abrindo o que fazer!?
<vinicius> chouga me explica a maneira correta de instalar o ubuntu
<chouga> vinicius-> Já baixou a imagem?
<vinicius> ja ta acabando , vou ligar o desktop e vou entrar com o mesmo nome, ok?
<chouga> vinicius-> Não se esqueça de gravar em um CD, ok?
<vinicius> Chouga pode ser pendrive?
<chouga> vinicius-> Pode, mas o método é diferente.
<vinicius_> Chouga e só gravar o iso no pendrive com o programa correto?
<chouga> vinicius-> Dê uma olhada neste artigo: http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<vinicius_> ok
<f4r4y> jefferson: qual a msg do erro?
<jefferson> um minuto
<jefferson> o aplicativo software foi fechado inesperadamente!!! E pede para enviar um relatório
<f4r4y> jefferson: digita no terminal software-center e coloca no pastebin.com a msg de erro
<f4r4y> e posta o link do pastebin pra da uma olhada
<jefferson> f4r4y... Não abre a central de programas!!!
<f4r4y> jefferson: olha pesquisei aqui
<f4r4y> jefferson: abre o terminal e digita
<f4r4y> jefferson: gksudo gedit /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/lobbyview.py
<f4r4y> jefferson: e coloca o '#'(jogo da velha) na frenta da linha que ta escrito
<f4r4y> jefferson: self.exhibit_banner.set_exhibits([FeaturedExhibit()])
<f4r4y> jefferson: salva e tenta abrir de novo o programa
<jefferson> f4r4y... Aparece erro de sintaxe proximo do token
<wesleyJJ> Boa noite! Estou com um problema. O ubuntu 13.04 não arranca no meu hp pavillion dm4 com placas intel e ATI. Alguém pode me ajudar? Li sobre nomodset em outras versões mas não sei como fazer nessa.
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-02
<f4r4y> jefferson: vc so colocou o jogo da velha , sem aspas
<andretyn> Olá
<jefferson> F4r4y   Vou fazer de novo!!!
<jefferson> F4r4y vou ter que ver amanhã!!! Hra de trabalhar!!! Obrigado!!!
<andretyn> MrBoss, http://my.opera.com/maxwelleite/blog/2013/03/24/winusb-crie-pendrive
<MrBoss> o libre office precisa melhorar muito :(
<andretyn> MrBoss, qual version vc estah usando?
<MrBoss> 4.1
<MrBoss> qual versão você ta usando ai?
<andretyn> MrBoss, acho q esse mesmo!
<Arthur__> boa noite
<andretyn> Arthur__, boa
<Arthur__> to com o linux instalado
<Arthur__> tive q liberar a bios para ler o cd e deu tudo certo
<Arthur__> e agora to com mais um problema
<Arthur__> tenho o win7 em uma partição e o ubuntu em outra, e logo apos instalar o ubuntu eu nao consigo dar boot no win7 só se eu alterar a bios
<Arthur__> aparece um windows 7 load nao sei oq la q nao acessa o windows
<andretyn> Arthur__, vc consegue acessar a partição do windows?
<Arthur__> sim sim
<andretyn> Arthur__, vc particionou o HD como?
<Arthur__> 120 gb para ext4 linus e 5 gb para swap e o restante para windows
<andretyn> Arthur__, o 1ª partiçãos vc deixou para quem, linux ou windows?
<Arthur__> windows, pq eu ja tive o windows a mais tempo
<Leo_> Boa noite pessoal! Estou precisando de uma informação...
<andretyn> Arthur__, vc usou o windows para particionar o hd?
<Arthur__> aham
<Leo_> Como faço para ter permissão para colocar uma pasta com templates na  pasta var/www     ?
<Arthur__> eu particionei um parte em 125 gb e dai depois na instalação do ubuuntu eu botei a swap e o ext4
<andretyn> Arthur__, vc usou o desfragmentor na partição antes de fazer tudo isso?
<Arthur__> nao
<Arthur__> deixei formatada
<Arthur__> na partição do windows eu desfragmentei
<andretyn> certo, Arthur__, agora me fala, o q aparece na tela de boot...
<andretyn> Leo_, podes usar o comando sudo -i, vc terah permissões de root, seras root e poderas fazer o q quiser...
<Arthur__> pera ai vo ver se eu anotei
<Leo_> eu usei sudo  chmod 777 /var/www  e apareceu um cadeado num arquivo html kkkkkk
<Arthur__> nao lembro
<Arthur__> Windows 7 reload dai mais algumas coisas, e dai eu cliko e nao acessa
<Arthur__> acessa e vai numa tela preta escrito umas coisas
<Arthur__> qr q eu pego e volto aqui?
<andretyn> Leo_, não eh muito bom dar permissão 777 para qualquer pasta q vc vai usar na rede
<Leo_> como que eu removo essa alteração que eu fiz andre?
<andretyn> Arthur__, volta
<andretyn> Leo_, cara, pelo q eu sei vc deve fazer chmod 755 aih, eu acho...
<Leo_> coloquei         sudo chmod 755           e          apareceu isso:         chmod: falta operando depois de “755” Try 'chmod --help' for more information.
<andretyn> Leo_, pega um manual chamada guiafocalinux, tem todas essas informações, sobre quase tudo... tem para nivel inciante, intermediario e avançado... vai ter q ler...
<andretyn> Leo_, sudo chmod 755 maisonomedapasta...
<vinicius> Gente me ajuda eu baixei o ubuntu 12.04.02 AMD mais não consigo colocar pelo pendrive
<Leo_> valei
<Leo_> valeu
<Leo_> funcionou, sumiu o cadeado
<omelete> vinicius,  como vc tá fzndo?
<Leo_> obrigado andre
<omelete> usa o unetbooin ou lili
<andretyn> Leo_, de nada:)
<andretyn> Leo_, mas pega o manual, se vc quer saber mais dessas coisas...
<vinicius> omelete pelo universal usb instaler
<Leo_> blz,  vou baixar,   eu tenho outro aqui que se chama:    Ubuntu guia do iniciante 2.0
<Arthur__> voltei
<Arthur__> no boot la aparece o ubuntu e talz, e em baixo aparece o do windows assim, "Windows recovery envirmnent (load) (em/dev/sda2)
<Arthur__> clikando ali aparece o seguinte
<Arthur__> 1. insert you windows install windows...
<Arthur__> 2. Chose you language settin clik next....
<Arthur__> 3. Click "Repair you computer"
<Arthur__> File:\ boot\BCD
<Leo_> Alguém aqui já teve problema com o UolHost?
<andretyn> Arthur__, essa é a partição de reparo do windows, q estaria no sda2, o windows deveria estar no sda1...
<Arthur__> oq eu devo fazer?
<andretyn> se ela não aparece, ou deletou a partiçao do windows ou deu cacah nela, acho q vc deveria reinstalar o windows....
<Leo_> Há vários meses venho pedindo para eles mudarem meus emails do whois de um domínio .com mas eles não me obedecem. Já faz mais de 48 horas que solicitei meu Auth Key para transferir meu domínio para outra empresa e eles não me atendem
<andretyn> Arthur__, vc jah tinha instalado o Ubuntu antes?
<Arthur__> mais se eu mudo uma opçao de inicialização na bios, eu consigo acessar o windows normalmente
<Arthur__> nao, só em outro pc
<andretyn> Arthur__, abre um terminal e dah um sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda e cola no site pastebin e peqa o link e posta aqui...
<Arthur__> http://pastebin.com/9sDF317K
<Arthur__> isso?
<andretyn> Arthur__, peraih...
<andretyn> Arthur__, vc não particionou o disco, o disco estah inteiro e não tem partição linux neste disco....
<Arthur__> q estranho
<Arthur__> tenho a unidade C: e a L:
<andretyn> Arthur__, vc não esta usando o linux pelo cdrom?
<Arthur__> nao
<Arthur__> to com ele ligado aqui
<Arthur__> instalado na partição L:
<Arthur__> e o windows na partição C:
<andretyn> Arthur__, q note é o seu?
<Arthur__> Sony vaio i7
<andretyn> Arthur__, não tinha UEFI ligado não?
<Arthur__> oq eh UEFI?
<andretyn> Arthur__, esquece... mas como vc faz para entrar no w7?
<Arthur__> eu tenho q alterar a opçao de boot
<Arthur__> de inicializaçao
<Arthur__> dai eu consigo
<andretyn> Arthur__, como vc instalau o Ubuntu, foi normal a instalaçaõ?
<Arthur__> foi normal sim
<andretyn> Arthur__, vc uso o wubi?
<Arthur__> foi direto do cd
<Arthur__> tava com a ideia de apagar a partiçao e deixar uma só q seria a C: e instalar direto do cd fazendo partição ao instalar o ubuntu
<Arthur__> oq acha?
<Arthur__> ou sera q tem algum geito de fazer um sincronizamento ou algo parecido para ligar
<andretyn> Arthur__, cara, sei não o q aconteceu, tah muito estranho essa tua instalação, tenta ver se esta instalando
<Arthur__> instalado ta sim
<andretyn> corretamente vendo uns videos q eu vou
<Arthur__> pq to usando sem cd sem nada
<andretyn> te passar...
<Arthur__> oq vc achou da ideia q eu disse ali
<andretyn> cara, vc vai destrui sua partição w7... pessima ideia...
<Arthur__> bom saber
<Arthur__> hehe
<vinicius> Alguem me ajuda não consigo colocar essa versão "ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64' do ubuntu para instalar pelo pendrive
<Arthur__> to achado q o problema eh so no grub ali
<andretyn> vinicius, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<Arthur__> sera q nao tem como adicionar o windows 7
<andretyn> Arthur__, veja esse video, o window7 jah deveria estar adicionado, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<alguem> boa noite, alguem pode me ajudar, eu baixei a ultima versão do ubuntu e a pasta grub veio corrompida e só falta essa pasta, teria como eu baixar em algum lugar?
<andretyn> alguem, como corrompida?
<alguem> qndo vou instalar, diz que falta ntlrd
<alguem> assim andré...   eu coloquei no programa p/ dar boot pelo pen drive, e qndo inicia diz...   FALTA NTLDR
<andretyn> alguem, como vc fez o pen drive?
<alguem> tudo começou depois que eu baixei o ubuntu e tentei instalar ele...  sei que é coisa de noob, é que vou começar estudar essa semana e irei precisar do ubuntu
<andretyn> alguem, testou o iso antes, verificou se a imagem não estah corronpida...
<alguem> usei o unetbootin  e o live usb
<alguem> ñ sei testar p/ saber, me desculpe...
<alguem> baixei pelo site, todo o conteudo
<alguem> eu li um pouco ak e diz que é  justamente o boot de inicialização que esta faltando
<alguem> depois que baixei meu noot ficou preto e ñ funfa mais^^
<andretyn> alguem, http://linux.fe.up.pt/portal/docs/tutoriais/md5sum
<alguem> teria como eu baixar o grub apenas?
<alguem> vou ver lá...
<andretyn> alguem, não, tem q ver se a imagem estah legal...
<alguem> esse md5sum eu baixo no site msm?
<Arthur__> andre
<Arthur__> eu tava vendo o video e tem como instalar ao lado do windows 7?
<andretyn> alguem, o numero do md5sum estah no http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<Arthur__> isso vale a pena?
<Arthur__> dai nao precisa ter uma partição nao eh?
<andretyn> Arthur__, ao lado e ao lado, um numa partiçaõ e outro na outra...
<Arthur__> essa opçao nao tive
<andretyn> Arthur__, eh criado um partiçaõ automaticamente...
<alguem> ixi agora ferrou^^ apareceu um monte de numeros^^
<Arthur__> hmm
<Arthur__> vou instalar novamente desta maneira
<Arthur__> vou tirar minha partição de 125gb e deixar inteiro e particionar na instalaçao
<Arthur__> qq tu acha?
<andretyn> alguem, procura o numero iso de sua imagem e compara com o md5sum como estah explicado no site...
<andretyn> Arthur__, tente fazer, mas usando antes o w7 para voltar como era antes...
<Arthur__> sim sim, vou usar o windows 7 para apagar a partição e vou tentar instalar direto depois com o hd inteiro e criar uma partição
<Arthur__> acho q vai ser mais facil
<Arthur__> amanha vou fazer isso e eu passo aqui para dar noticias
<Arthur__> obrigado por ajudar ate agora
<Arthur__> ate mais
<andretyn> Arthur__, ateh
<alguem> dentro do grub só tem isso => loopback.cfg
<GuilhermeCunha> a
<alguem> Arthur__, ubuntu 13.04  essa é a minha versão
<alguem> Andretyn, ops errei o nome
<alguem> andretyn, acho que terei que baixar denovo hein
<vinicius> Gente meu wifi não pega no ubuntu 12.04.2-desktop-amd64 ME AJUDEM PORFAVOR
<andretyn> alguem, se for imagem corrompida, vai...
<andretyn> vinicius, qual eh o sua placa de wifi?
<alguem> só mais uma pergunta, teria como baixar uma versão anterior?
<vinicius> rtl 8188ce
<andretyn> alguem,  no site http://releases.ubuntu.com/ tem todas as versoes
<alguem> vou baixar a 13.04 msm
<alguem> volto dak a poko
<alguem> vlw pela ajuda
<andretyn> vinicius, veja se isso ajuda, leia no forum, parece q essa placa tem problema com o Ubuntu, mas vejas se as soluçõe postadas te ajudam: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=107479.0
<vinicius> Alguem me ajuda instalei O ubuntu LTS 12.04.2 E MEU WIFI NÃO PEGA
<vinicius> ok
<vinicius> andretyn uma duvida!
<vinicius> O live cd e a mesma coisa do sistema instalado?
<andretyn> vinicius, não
<vinicius> Ok to terminando de instalar, pq no live cd do 13.04 o wifi pega , mais do live cd doo 12.04 não pegou mais estou terminando de instalar o ubuntu 12.04.02
<andretyn> vicente, pq vc não deixou com o 13.04?
<andretyn> vinicius, , pq vc não deixou com o 13.04?
<vinicius> andretyn tem um tal de compiz usando toda minha cpu
<vinicius> E DEIXA O UBUNTU MUITO LENTO
<vinicius> desculpa a letra maiuscula foi sem querer!
<andretyn> vinicius, o compiz tambem é usado no outro ubuntu
<vinicius> Mais esse aqui ta rodando normal , mais no 13.04 fica tão lento mais tão lento qu ee quase impossivel usar!
<andretyn> :)
<vinicius> andretyn sou novo em lunix me ajuda a resolver o problema do meu wifi porfavor!
<andretyn> vinicius, cara, procura no forum primeiro, o problemas se repetem e jah podem ter achado a resolução... e não tiver nada no forum, dah uma procurada na internet, o google te ajudarah nisso:) se depois de tudo isso, venha para o canal q poderemos te ajudar:))
<vinicius> E que eu não entendo nada sobre lunix!
<vinicius> E  minha segunda tentaiva hoje
<andretyn> vinicius, tah fazendo qual faculdade?
<vinicius> No momento nenhuma, tenho 16 anos!
<dberg> vinicius: linux ;)
<vinicius> :)
<andretyn> vinicius, acho q achei a resposta: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=98134.15
<vinicius> Obrigado
<andretyn> vinicius, tem q ler muito para aprender a usar o Linux/Gnu e o Ubuntu, tem manuais na net, vou te passar alguns
<vinicius> ok
<dberg> alguem assistiu a apresentacao do john carmack hoje?
<dberg> assisti apenas algumas partes grrrr
<andretyn> vinicius, assista todos o videos dessa pagina http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/
<vinicius_> andretyn voutei
<vinicius_> Voltei***
<andretyn> vinicius, tem o manual chamado "Ubuntu - Guia do Iniciante 2.0" q vc pode pegar na central de programas do ubuntu, na sessão sobre livros e revistas
<alguem> espero que analise e desenvolvimento de sistema ñ seja tão dificil^^
<andretyn> vinicius, assista todos o videos dessa pagina http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/
<andretyn> vinicius, tem o manual chamado "Ubuntu - Guia do Iniciante 2.0" q vc pode pegar na central de programas do ubuntu, na sessão sobre livros e revistas
<vinicius_> eu aprendi a instalar nesse site
<andretyn> alguem, eh dificil, tem q estudar;))
<alguem> a vontade é grande
<andretyn> vinicius_, pega uma manual chamado guiafocalinux, procura na internete, tem site, pega o nivel iniciante e depois vai passando para os outros:))
<alguem> espero que seja o bastante p/ ñ desistir
<alguem> ^^
<vinicius_> ok
<vinicius_> Concerteza cansei de windows!
<andretyn> alguem, depende, vc gosta de matematica, jogos de logica, pensar?  do resto fica facil:))
<dberg> andretyn: heh, alem de resolver o problema social de desemprego.
<vinicius_> andretyn aquele tutorial não funcionou
<andretyn> dberg, aih é com o mercado, mas para TI, sempre tem emprego...
<andretyn> vinicius_, http://www.softblue.com.br/site/curso/id/6/CURSO+LOGICA+DE+PROGRAMACAO+BASICO+ON+LINE+LO06 eh de graça. e vai te ajudar
<andretyn> vinicius_, desculpa, era para outra pessoa:)
<andretyn> alguem, , http://www.softblue.com.br/site/curso/id/6/CURSO+LOGICA+DE+PROGRAMACAO+BASICO+ON+LINE+LO06 eh de graça. e vai te ajudar
<vinicius_> ok
<marcos> Meu conselho para alguém é, se você quiser apenas escrever sistemas, análise é uma boa. Mas se você gostar de computação, ciência da computação é o que há.
<andretyn> vinicius_, vc jah instalou o ubuntu?
<vinicius_> sim
<alguem> vlw, vou me matricular agora
<andretyn> vinicius_, vc atualizou teu sistema, tem net aih?
<vinicius_> to com o cabo
<vinicius_> mais não sei atualizar
<andretyn> vinicius_, de num terminal os seguintes comandos, sudo apt-get update e depois sudo apt-get -y distr-upgrade
<andretyn> s/distr-upgrade/dist-upgrade
<vinicius_> Andretyn olha o que deu
<vinicius_> vinicius@vinicius-Silva:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for vinicius:  E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração 
<andretyn> vinicius_, mais de tres linhas, cole no site pastebin, para não poluir o canal:(
<vinicius_> ok
<andretyn> vinicius_, espere um tempo e deh de novo esses comandos...
<vinicius_> qual o site da pastabin?
<andretyn> www.pastebin.com :))
<vinicius_> agora acho que foi
<vinicius_> ta baixando uma coisa aqui
<vinicius_> vinicius@vinicius-Silva:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for vinicius:  E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração 
<vinicius_> Desculpa foi sem querer
<andretyn> vinicius_, mais de tres linhas, cole no site pastebin, para não poluir o canal:(
<vinicius_> Desculpa foi sem querer!
<andretyn> vinicius_, de num terminal os seguintes comandos, sudo apt-get update e depois sudo apt-get -y distr-upgrade
<vinicius_> sudo apt-get -y distr-upgrade da erro
<andretyn> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<vinicius_> andretyn E: Operação distr-upgrade inválida
<andretyn> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<andretyn> vinicius_, leia, corrigi o comd
<vinicius_> andretyn calculando atualizações
<alguem> muito bom esse curso, vou reservar 2hs e me dedicar, muito obrigado andretyn !
<andretyn> alguem, tem algum video no youtube, depois eu te passo:)
<alguem> ok, vou entrar mais vezes agora ak na sala, gostei muito dessa sala ak
<vinicius_> alguem eu também gostei muito dessa sala!
<alguem> esperar mais 1 hora até terminar o download...
<alguem> mas o sono esta demais^^
<vinicius_> andretyn será que depois de atualizar ele vai funcionar?
<andretyn> vinicius_, de um reboot depois, se bem q o sistema vai pedir isso:))
<vinicius_> andretyn  ok do o reboot e volto no canal!
<andretyn> vinicius_, terminou de atualizar?
<vinicius_> andretyn  ta substitundo aqui umas coisa!
<vinicius_> andretyn to com medo de meu wifi não funcionar mais!
<andretyn> vinicius_, espera a atualização, depois vc reboota:)
<vinicius_> ok
<vinicius_> andretyn demora dessa forma e?
<vinicius_> Ubunteiro
<andretyn> ps ax
<vinicius> andretyn já atualizou e já reiniciei a até agora nada de wifi!
<andretyn> vinicius, qual é mesmo seu ubuntu?
<vinicius> 12.04.02
<vinicius> 64 bits
<andretyn> vinicius, rode os seguintes comandos e poste no pastebin
<andretyn> sudo lshw -C network
<andretyn> iwconfig
<andretyn> ifconfig -a
<andretyn> nm-tool
<andretyn> rfkill list wifi
<vinicius> ok
<vinicius> andretyn http://pastebin.com/N69hPq9K
<andretyn> vinicius, soh uma pergunta, eh note, se for, tem um botão no teclado chamado Fn?
<vinicius> Já está ativo o wifi
<andretyn> sudo modprobe -v rtl8192ce e testa sua rede
<vinicius> testa minha rede?
<andretyn> vinicius, rode o comando acima e depois veja no ícone sobre redes se a sua wifi foi ativada!
<vinicius> mesmo com o cabo conectado?
<vinicius> Não deu sinal
<andretyn> vinicius, mesmo, ela talvez não vah encontrar rede alguma...
<alguem> andretyn, caso se corrompa denovo oq devo fazer? baixar uma versão antiga? ow procurar uma pessoa especializada?
<andretyn> alguem, baixa de novo
<vinicius> andretyn não seu sinal não!
<andretyn> e veja como usar o programa para gravar , http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<vinicius> ta falando comigo é
<vinicius> ta falando comigo é?
<alguem> andretyn, ok esta quase terminando, vou fazer do msm jeito com o live usb
<andretyn> alguem, e veja como usar o programa para gravar , http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<andretyn> vinicius, então não sei o q estah acontecendo , tenta dar um reboot e ver se a placa foi carregada
<alguem> ok, é que estou baixando ak no noot, porem vou instalar em outro noot, andretyn...
<vinicius> vc sabe instalar drivers?
<vinicius> andretyn como faz para atualizar o meu ubuntu para 12.10
<vinicius> Obrigado ANDRETYN por toda ajuda mais agora vou ter que dormir curso amanhã cedo
<andretyn> vinicius, blz
<andretyn> alguem, procure um manual chamado "Ubuntu - guia do iniciante 2.0" q tem tudo sobre instalação, acho q eu jah falei aqui para vc?
<alguem> ss, ja flw e eu estou assistindo o video que acabou de enviar pelo youtube, vlw andretyn
<alguem> falta poko p/ terminar^^
<max_> Bom dia a tod@s! Estou tentando instalar uma multifuncional da Samsung, modelo SCX3405W em um notebook com o Ubuntu 13.04. O problema é que não consigo instalar o "drive" SANE APIpara que o Scanner seja reconhecido. Alguma dica de como fazê-lo?
<vinicius> Bom dia, Instalei ubuntu 12.04.02 LTS so que meu wifi não pega já atualizei ontem com ajuda do andretyn mais não funciona alguem me ajuda porfavor!
<Julinux> vinicius, tem noções de uso do terminal de comandos?
<vinicius> Sei usar o terminal mais não aprendi muitos comandos ainda
<Julinux> então abre o terminal e digite #sudo ifconfig -a
<Julinux> e veja se aparece algo como wlan0
<Julinux> vinicius, eai, o que apareceu?
<vinicius> Desculpe não vi o que vc mando , vou executar agora
<Arthur_> como faço para instalar ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot com windows 7 sendo q o win 7 inicia na bios com o UEFI e o live cd nao, e para iniciar o live cd eu preciso alterar para Legacy e dai nao le o sistema do windows
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar
<Julinux> Arthur_, eu não entendo muito sobre esse novo sistema da microsoft em utilizar o UEFI, quem sabe bacana é o Aprígio, mas ele não ta on =x
<Julinux> tenta ver no blog dele se não tem algum referente a isso: www.aprigiosimoes.com.br
<vinicius> Julinux http://pastebin.com/MYmxfrTj
<Arthur_> ok, vou dar uma olhada
<Julinux> vinicius, sabe me dizer qual o modelo da sua placa?
<vinicius> RTL 8188CE
<Julinux> vinicius, tente isso: # sudo apt-get install firmware-realtek firmware-linux
<vinicius> Julinux tem que ter internet?
<Julinux> uahshua, tem =x
<vinicius> que?
<vinicius> Eu perguntei se para usar o comando e necessario internet
<Julinux> tem sim
<Julinux> não tem nenhum cabo ai, pra rodar o comando?
<vinicius> pera vou sair aqui do pc e vou entra xat eplo notebook ok!
<vinicius> ja volto
<Julinux> beleza
<vinicius_> Vou executra o comando julinux
<vinicius_> *EXecutar
<Julinux> execute
<vinicius_> julinux ele ta lendo uns pacotes
<Julinux> uhum, depois cole a saída no pastebin pra eu ver se foi executado com sucesso
<vinicius_> ok
<vinicius_> julinux http://pastebin.com/NkxGLWE3
<vinicius_>    julinux será que e o driver que não está instalado?
<vinicius_> Julinux?
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia...
<Julinux> vinicius_, calma ai que verei
<Julinux> Emilio_Eiji, Bom dia
<vinicius_> ok
<Julinux> vinicius_, rapaz, estranho não ter o firmware-linux nos seus repositórios
<vinicius_> pois é!
<vinicius_> julinux eu queria usar o 13.04 so que fica muito lent
<vinicius_> 12.10 meu driver de video não e compativel
<vinicius_> julinux me ajuda a instalar o driver para ver se vai?
<Julinux> Cara, esses ubuntus mais recentes estão  muito bugados
<Julinux> quando eu rodo o ubuntu aqui vive pedindo pra enviar relatório de erros
<vinicius_> vc usa qual sistema?
<Julinux> Debian Wheezy
<Julinux> mais estável que o Debian não existe
<vinicius_> poxa quero um que seja facil de mexer
<Julinux> Seguinte, aqui onde eu estou, to usando internet da TIM, ai sabe como é né? dá um tempinho ae, que ali pra outra casa onde tem a internet melhor
<Julinux> 30 minutos
<vinicius_> ok
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar
<Arthur_> como faço para instalar ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot com windows 7 sendo q o win 7 inicia na bios com o UEFI e o live cd nao, e para iniciar o live cd eu preciso alterar para Legacy e dai nao le o sistema do windows
<vinicius_> Bom dia, Estou usando ubuntu 12.04.02 so que meu wifi não pega, Sera que alguem me indica uma boa distribuição, facil igual ubuntu e com a mesma interface?
<MarconM> vinicius_: mesma interface so ubuntu
<MarconM> se o seu wifi nao pega .. pesquisa pelo modelo da placa no google
<vinicius_> Maronm ja pesquisei e não consegui instalar
<MarconM> qual modelo da sua wifi
<vinicius_> MarconM rtl 8188ce
<Julinux> opa
<Julinux> vinicius_, # apt-cache search realtek
<Julinux> me mande a saída desse comando
<vinicius_> ok pera ae[
<vinicius_> julinux pera ae rapidão
<MarconM> vinicius_: mas nao cole aqui
<MarconM> ubuntupaste.com
<vinicius_> Eu sei MarconM
<vinicius_> Obrigado msm assim!
<MarconM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MarconM> ok ... eu tinha errado o stie tambem
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vinicius_> :P
<vinicius_> gente meu ubuntu travo não quer desliga de jeito nunhum '-'
<MarconM> Dedoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo no botao
<vinicius_> Nem no botão..........
 * MarconM busca a galinha preta, vela, e farinha 
<vinicius_> OMG o que aconteceu?
<vinicius_> kkkkkk vo pega o android e 2 galinha pintadinha
<MarconM> o.O
<vinicius_> vou ter que esperar o note descarregar affs
<Julinux> puxa a bateria
<Arthur_> bom dia
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar
<Arthur_> como faço para instalar ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot com windows 7 sendo que o win 7 inicia na bios com o UEFI e o live cd nao, e para iniciar o live cd eu preciso alterar para Legacy e dai nao le o sistema do windows
<andretyn> Arthur_, ?
<Arthur_> como configurar o UEFI?
<Arthur_> andre tu sabe como fazer?
<andretyn> Arthur_, cara, nunca configurei pc com UEFI, mas tenho um link aqui q pode ajudar: http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/06/01/fastboot-secureboot-e-uefi/
<Arthur_> estou somente com o windows 7 instalado, desinstalei o ubuntu e deletei a partição
<andretyn> Arthur_, não tem w7, então fica facil, eh soh desativar o UEFI...
<Arthur_> mais se eu desativo o UEFI, e ativo o Legacy, dai roda so pelo cd e dai nao reconhece o win7
<andretyn> Arthur_, como falei, nunca configurei pc com UEFI
<Arthur_> hm
<andretyn> Arthur_, lei o artigo q te passei, nesse site tem muitas outras informações...
<Arthur_> aham, vou ver aqui
<vinicius_> andretyn
<vinicius_> Andretun sera que vc pode me ajuda não quero usar windows mais o meu wifi ate agora não funcionoi
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<andretyn> Arthur_, pelo o q sei o w7 não precisa uasr UEFI, mas eu não sei porque o seu estah ativado...
<vinicius_> Bom dia chouga vc pode me ajuda?
<chouga> vinicius_-> Se eu puder...
<vinicius_> Meu wifi rtl 8188ce não ta pegando no ubuntu
<Arthur_> estranho neh
<chouga> vinicius_-> Qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<Arthur_> eu vi q eu tenho um local ativo para o sistema do sony vaio e mais uma parte do hd para recuperaçao do windows
<Arthur_> nao sei oq fazer mesmo
<Arthur_> to querendo muito usar o ubuntu, testei ele e gostei muito
<Arthur_> ja usava antes
<andretyn> Arthur_, eh, se tivesse UEFI tinha aparecido um outra partição, não?
<Arthur_> tinha q conseguir acessar o cd via UEFI nao eh?
<andretyn> acho q sim, Arthur_
<Arthur_> mais ta dificil
<Fersoftware> Quero aperfeiçoar o meu conhecimento com php e uso plataforma windows, a pergunta é se é melhor eu trocar Windows pelo ubuntu para programar
<Fersoftware> vcs acham que o mercado é melhor quem programa no linux com php do que windows?
<chouga> Fersoftware-> Depende da sua linguagem...
<Fersoftware> trabalho com PHP - adobe flex
<DAVY_> OLÁ
<DAVY_> BOM DIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<chouga> Fersoftware-> PHP como é uma linguagem “WEB”, o SO não irá interferir muito.
<DAVY_> TO BAIXANDO LINUX
<andretyn> DAVY_, tah gritando porque?
<chouga> Fersoftware-> É claro que você pode fazer isso em ambos os SO's.
<DAVY_> SERÁ QUE  BOM  PARA   FAZER UM CLOUD VPS
<DAVY_> ?
<Fersoftware> eu digo la fora nas empresas o que eles usam? tipo quero crescer e acompanhar as empresas
<andretyn> DAVY_, tah gritando porque?
<andretyn> DAVY_, caixa alta em canal irc, quer dizer q vc estah GRITANDO!!!
<DAVY_> NÃO ESTOU GRITANDO
<DAVY_> affs
<MarconM> UEhUHUeheuHeUH
<MarconM> grita em silencio po
<chouga> Fersoftware-> Bem, não serei hipócrita, muito menos mentiroso, eles usam mais nesta área o Windows devido a suíte da Adobe.
<chouga> Fersoftware-> Apesar de que, no Linux, você consegue os mesmos resultados com softwares diferentes.
<Fersoftware> entendi, vc ja me ajudou muito, trabalhar com ambos me deu uma ideia boa usando o Vmware
<Fersoftware> valew
<andretyn> Fersoftware, se bem q, vc teria varias vantagens usando Linux
<chouga> Fersoftware-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<Arthur_> alguem sabe alguma coisa sobre iniciar o cd com a bios em UEFI
<chouga> Arthur_-> O que você quer saber?
<Arthur_> nao consigo iniciar o cd do ubuntu com o UEFI ligado
<Arthur_> e se eu ligo o Legacy dai nao aparece o windows
<Arthur_> preciso dual boot
<chouga> Arthur_-> Creio que você se equivocou, pois o UEFI não impede a inicialização do Ubuntu, e sim o Secure Boot.
<Arthur_> hmm
<chouga> Arthur_-> Na verdade, o Ubuntu tem suporte ao UEFI.
<Arthur_> e como eu faço para iniciar com o cd
<chouga> Arthur_-> Seu Windows é o 8?
<Arthur_> windows 7
<Arthur_> to querendo instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot
<chouga> Arthur_-> Então, é mais fácil do que dizer que o Linux é melhor que o RuWindows.
<Arthur_> tenho q desativar o secure boot?
<chouga> Arthur_-> Antes estava instalado o 8 e você passou para o 7?
<Arthur_> nao nao
<Arthur_> na verdade tenho desde sempre o windows 7
<chouga> Arthur_-> Então não existe Secure Boot.
<Arthur_> comprei junto com meu sony vaio
<chouga> Arthur_-> Secure Boot foi implementado no Windows 8.
<Arthur_> mais pq sera q eu nao consigo iniciar o cd do ubuntu?
<Arthur_> h
<Arthur_> hm
<chouga> Arthur_-> Eu acho que tem algo errado que não está certo. =)
<Arthur_> UEFI eu consigo iniciar o windows 7 normalmente, e o Legacy eu consigo iniciar o ubuntu pelo cd normalmente mais nao le o windows 7
<chouga> Arthur_-> Vou te passar um link de um vídeo que explica como fazer o dual-boot de maneira correta.
<chouga> Arthur_-> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<Arthur_> na instalaçao do ubuntu pelo Legacy, dizia q nao tinha como instalar ao lado do windows pq nao achou nenhum sistema operacional
<Arthur_> ja olhei esse video
<chouga> Arthur_-> Como assim: "não lê"?
<Arthur_> na instalaçao do ubuntu diz q nao tenho nenhum sistema operacional no hd sendo q eu tenho o windows
<Arthur_> e se eu vou na bios e boto em UEFI ele le o windows normal e nao le o cd do ubuntu
<Arthur_> só tinha q achar um jeito de acessar o cd com o UEFI ligado
<chouga> Arthur_-> Você tem o Ubuntu 12.04.2?
<Arthur_> nao
<Arthur_> tenho so o 13.04
<AaronZz> cara, eu instalei o meu ubuntu pelo wubi
<AaronZz> funciounou bem
<chouga> Arthur_-> Estou pesquisando...
<AaronZz> depois que instalei o ubuntu eu nunca mais usei o windows para trabalho
<AaronZz> somente para jogos
<AaronZz> .
<chouga> Arthur_-> Achei algumas coisas...
<chouga> Arthur_-> Tens acesso à BIOS?
<Gabriel___> Olá. Quero saber como acabar de vez com aquele problema de tela preta na instalação do ubuntu 13.04
<Gabriel___> Sem afetar a instalação ou algo que comprometa o sistema futuramente
<Arthur_> tenho sim, reiniciando o pc
<chouga> Arthur_-> Entre nela, por favor.
<Arthur_> estou no bate papo do notebook
<chouga> Arthur_-> Você está instalando o Ubuntu 32 ou 64 bits?
<Arthur_> 64 bits
<chouga> Arthur_-> De um pendrive ou um DVD?
<Arthur_> dvd
<chouga> Arthur_-> Entrou na BIOS?
<Arthur_> nao tenho como entrar agora, tenho q reiniciar o pc
<chouga> Arthur_-> Ai fica difícil ajudar...
<Arthur_> oq eu poderia fazer na bios, oq tu qria saber?
<Arthur_> pq dai eu desligo e vejo e te passo
<chouga> Arthur_-> Creio que o problema está na BIOS.
<Arthur_> oq poderia ser?
<Arthur_> no boot?
<chouga> Arthur_-> Recomendo você resetá-la.
<chouga> Arthur_-> Para não ficar mexendo em diversas coisas. Faz um reset e pronto. Depois só muda para iniciar pelo CD/DVD.
<Arthur_> nao tem perigo de perder o windows?
<chouga> Arthur_-> Não.
<Arthur_> como eu reseto, na propria bios?
<chouga> Arthur_-> Se não sabe, então esquece.
<chouga> Arthur_-> Pois, se você fizer besteira, ai que vai complicar mais.
<Arthur_> hm
<Arthur_> ta dificil de fazer um dual boot no meu pc
<Arthur_> provalmente eh na bios mesmo
<Arthur_> por causa desse UEFI e o LEGACY
<chouga> Arthur_-> Você fez alguma modoficação nela?
<Arthur_> pois em outros pc funciona normalemente
<Arthur_> nao
<chouga> Arthur_-> Você havia dito que mudou o UEFI e LEGACY.
<Arthur_> isso sim, mais eu altero pra poder iniciar o windows
<Arthur_> uefi eu consigo iniciar o windows e o legacy eu consigo acessar o ubuntu pelo cd
<Arthur_> uefi nao inicia o cd
<Arthur_> e o legacy sim
<chouga> Arthur_-> Mil desculpas meu caro, mas recebi um telefonema e marquei um trabalho. preciso tomar banho e ir.
<chouga> Arthur_-> Vou deixar alguns link's para você dar uma olhada.
<chouga> Arthur_-> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/boot-windows/1195023/
<chouga> Arthur_-> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/dual-boot/1188937/
<chouga> Arthur_-> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=162613
<Arthur_> ok
<chouga> Arthur_-> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/10/instalar-ubuntu-1210-em-dual-boot-com_19.html
<chouga> Arthur_-> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/dual-boot-com-windows-8-e-ubuntu-12-10-uefi/
<Arthur_> vou dar uma olhada na parte da tarde
<chouga> Arthur_-> Boa-sorte, fique com Deus.
<Arthur_> obrigado por enquanto
<Leandro_> Hello!!!
<Leandro_> Pessoal, compre um ispiron  14z ultrabook
<Leandro_> mas o mesmo vem com win 8
<Leandro_> estou querendo passar para ubuntu
<Leandro_> pelo conhecimento de voces vou ter compatibilidade.... com os drives...?
<AaronZz> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-33-ultrabook-inspiron-14z/
<Arthur_> Boa tarde
<Arthur_> estou com problema de iniciar o ubuntu 13.04 pelo dvd, por causa da bios q esta em UEFI
<Arthur_> com a bios Legacy ele inicia pelo cd mais nao reconhece o windows 7 quando vo instalar o ubuntu
<Elfon> Pessoal, na ultima versão do ubuntu ja tem o gru2?
<xGrind> Elfon, tem sim
<Arthur_> boa tarde
<Arthur_> estou com problema para iniciar o live cd do ubuntu 13.04
<Arthur_> estou com a bios UEFI
<Arthur_> e nao consigo acessar o ubuntu para instalar
<Arthur_> só se eu trocar de UEFI para LEGACY e dai se eu estou em legacy dai nao acha o windows 7
<Romim> bom dia
<Romim> gostaria de saber a respeito do ubuntu 64bits
<Romim> ele funciona nos processadores da intel ?
<MarconM> o.O
<Arthur_> estou com problema para iniciar o live cd do ubuntu 13.04
<Arthur_> estou com a bios UEFI
<Arthur_>  e nao consigo acessar o ubuntu para instalar
<Arthur_> só se eu trocar de UEFI para LEGACY e dai se eu estou em legacy dai nao acha o windows 7
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar
<MarconM> Arthur_: somente deus para lhe ajudar nessa hora tao sombria @.@
<Arthur_> haha
<Arthur_> nao tem alguma opçao para iniciar o cd sera?
<Arthur_> eu ja instalei o ubuntu aqui mais dai nao lia o windows 7, só se eu trocasse na bios de Legacy para Uefi
<Arthur_> legacy le  ubuntu, e o uefi le windows 7
<Arthur_> ta complicado
<Arthur_> ninguem sabe pq acontece isso?
<Arthur_> alguma ideia?
<Wagner> Alguém sabe como instalar fontes no Ubuntu 12.04?
<Wagner> Ninguem?
<Wagner>  Alguém sabe como instalar fontes no Ubuntu 12.04? Aqui não está encontrando as fontes para instalar. Alguém?
<Ramon_> O pessoal, alguém ai sabe como eu faço pra puxar os arquivos que eu tenho no meu Ubuntu One pro Fedora?
<Ramon_> Acabei de mudar distro e tô precisando de algumas pastas que estão lá na minha nuvem
<Ramon_> x.x
<favari> Boa Noite!!! Estou com problemas de atualização do ubuntu!!! Alguêm pode me ajudar!? Aparece que o upodater foi fechado inesperadamente, e a central de programas não dá para ver!!!
<favari> Boa Noite!!! Estou com problemas de atualização do ubuntu!!! Alguêm pode me ajudar!? Aparece que o upodater foi fechado inesperadamente, e a central de programas não dá para ver!!!
<andretyn> fala, favari, qual problema?
<andretyn> favari, ?
<favari> andretyn não consigo ver a central de programas, e a atualização está dando erro!!!
<andretyn> favari, faz o seguinte, abre um terminal e roda sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<favari> um minuto...
 * andretyn comendo mingual de maisena:))
<favari> Rsrsrsrsrss.
<favari> Apareceu o erro.
<andretyn> cola no site pastebin e manda o link para gente
<favari> Faz pouco tempo que utilizo o ubuntu... Como faz?
<andretyn> vai para o site www.pastebin.com e cola a saida lah, ele vai te dar um link, depois posta esse link no canal
<favari> Blz
<favari> andretyn... E: encontrou uma seção com mergelist / var / lib / apt / lists / br. archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_i18n_translation-en, E: as listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de status não pôde ser analisado ou aberto
<favari> esse é o erro!!!
<andretyn> vai para o site www.pastebin.com e cola a saida lah, ele vai te dar um link, depois posta esse link no canal
<andretyn> favari, não posta mais de tres linhas no canal senão polui o mesmo:(
<favari> Xiiii...
<favari> http://pastebin.com/CAnCK2Cd
<andretyn> favari, roda o seguinte comando, sudo apt-get update
<favari> erro... E: encontrou uma seção com mergelist / var / lib / apt / lists / br. archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_i18n_translation-en, E: as listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de status não pôde ser analisado ou aberto
<andretyn> favari, não posta mais de tres linhas no canal senão polui o mesmo:(
<favari> Vlw... Vou procurar o cd o formatar!!!
<andretyn> favari, não faz assim, isso vai fazer vc ser banido do canal!?
<favari> Obrigado
<andretyn> favari, vou te ajudar, dah para ter paciencia!
<favari> Ok
<andretyn> certo, favari, ok, agora, vc estava rodando o sistema normalmente, e depois q fez o q? colocou alguma ppa ou o q?
<favari> O sistema está normal!!! Ontem ele pediu para atualizar  e o problema apareceu!!! Não coloquei ppa
<andretyn> favari, certo, roda o seguinte, sudo apt-get -f install e depois, se der alguma coisa, posta no pastebin!
<andretyn> sudo apt-get -f install
<andretyn> somente isso
<favari> <andretyn>Ele não está aceitando os comando!!!
<favari> apareceu o mesmo problema!!!
<andretyn> favari, certo... deixa eu pensar um pouco...
<andretyn> echo "force-all" > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg
<andretyn> apt-get -f install
<andretyn> rode os comando acima com sudo na frente, favari
<favari> permisão negada
<andretyn> se não deixar com o sudo, rode sudo -i e faz
<andretyn> sudo -i
<andretyn> echo "force-all" > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg
<andretyn> apt-get -f install
<favari> as listas de pacotes não puderam ser analisadas
<andretyn> favari, q coisa, roda então apt-get update
<andretyn> favari, ?
<favari> Deu erro de novo!!! Tenho que ir trabalhar!!! Depois eu vejo o que dá para fazer!!!
<favari> <andretyn> Muito obrigado!!!
<andretyn> Blz
<favari> Vlw!!!
<Ramon_> Boa noite
<Ramon_> Alguém ai sabe se tem como acessar o Ubuntu One por outra distro? Preciso de uma pasta minha que está na nuvem
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-03
<aleks__> boa noite galera
<aleks__> andretyn, boa noite meu mano depois de quebrar bastante a cabeça eu instalei o ubuntu
<aleks__> mas perdi tudo que tinha no windows^
<andretyn> aleks__, quem?
<aleks__> andretyn, lembra do alguem?
<andretyn> aleks__, haaaaaaaa, eh tu:))
<aleks__> sou eu
<aleks__> instalei o windows 8 e o linux
<aleks__> mas se eu soubesse como é bom o linux nem tinha instalado o 8
<andretyn> certo cara, deu para instalar os dois!
<aleks__> mas nem quero usar o windows 8
<aleks__> queria saber se tem como desistalar ele ow eu vou apagar tudo denovo e deixar só o linux...
<andretyn> aleks__, vai usando o ubuntu, se tiver q usar o windows para alguma coisa, deixa ele quieto...
<aleks__> eu fuçei o windows 8 hoje e sinceramente prefiro o 7
<andretyn> aleks__, dual boot eh bom para isso, eu fiquei com dual boot por muito tempo, ateh ficar bom em Linux
<andretyn> aleks__, olha, eu ouvi muita coias ruim sobre ele... mas não tenho ele instalado aqui, o w 8
<andretyn> s/coias/coisas
<aleks__> arrependido demais meu mano
<andretyn> aleks__, tenho o xp e o w7 numa maquina virtual, somente para alguns teste...
<aleks__> andretyn, no domingo vou explorar mais ele (linux) estou gostando muito, e acredito que irei me adaptar bem
<aleks__> andretyn, e agora começando as aulas acredito que teremos muitas aulas no linux
<aleks__> analista e desenvolvimento de sistema
<andretyn> aleks__, bem, vc tem o guia aih, ele tem muita coisa, eh um bom começa:)
<andretyn> aleks__, qual facu?
<aleks__> unopar
<andretyn> aleks__, estado?
<aleks__> andretyn, mt
<andretyn> aleks__, sou do ms:)
<aleks__> minha intenção era o diploma, mas espero muito mais que isso agora...
<aleks__> andretyn, mas eu sou de MS e estou ak a 13 anos, sou de corumbá
<andretyn> aleks__, conterraneo:) sou de campo grande
<aleks__> andretyn, tenho amigos e parentes por ai...
<andretyn> aleks__, mas sobre o linux, tem uma tonelada de informações sobre ele, vc pode encontrar muita coisa no forum do ubuntu-br, no site tem os links, e sobre o ubuntu tem muitos sites com info por aih, no "Ubuntu - guia do usuario "  tem alguns...
<vinicius> Boa noite a todos!
<andretyn> vinicius, o/
<andretyn> bia
<andretyn> s/bia/boa
<vinicius> andretyn ?
<andretyn> vinicius, teclei errado:)
<andretyn> vinicius, boa noite
<vinicius> Alguem me indica uma boa distribuição de lunix, estou tendp problemas com minha conexão wifi com o ubuntu 12.04lts
<andretyn> vinicius, linux
<vinicius> '-'
<vinicius> andretyn vc tem alguma boa que possa me indicar?
<aleks__> andretyn, meu mano to saindo ak no domingo eu volto, trabalhar amanhã 24hs
<aleks__> boa noite all  saindo ak
<andretyn> aleks__, blz
<andretyn> vinicius, seh o 12.04 deu problema, tenta o 13.04... sei q eh instavel, mas deve ajudar...
<vinicius> andretyn a 13.04 fica tão lenta que e impossivel usar!
<vinicius> pelo que eu pude ver na 13.04 o compiz esta usando muita cpu
<andretyn> vinicius, o q fica lento, talvez, eh o Unity, instala o xubuntu então...
<andretyn> vinicius, tem xubuntu 13.04
<Fagner> ola
<andretyn> Fagner, o/
<Fagner> preciso de ajuda
<vinicius> mais andretyn e facil de mexer?
<Fagner> passei a imagem iso para o dvd, mais quando reinicio o pc nao aparece a tela de instalação
<andretyn> vinicius, cara, tem a mesma cara do gnome, tem tambem o gnome ubuntu, vc tem q ver qual eh boa para ti:)
<Fagner> to louco para usar ubuntu mais n to conseguindo
<vinicius> e fagner somos 2
<Fagner> usei 3 dvds para gravar a imagem iso , so que nao aparece nada
<vinicius> eu cansei de windows mais o lunix não pega aqui direito
<andretyn> Fagner, veja esse video: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/
<vinicius> isso que da raiva
<andretyn> Fagner, assista todos os videos, e depois ache
<Fagner> ok
<andretyn> um manual chamando "Ubuntu - guia do usuario 2"
<andretyn> um manual chamando "Ubuntu - guia do iniciante 2" <-- esse é o nome verdadeiro
<Guest72965> ola
<Guest72965> alguem on?
<mutantez> hey andretyn
<vinicius> andretyn consegui usar o ubuntu com wifi
<vinicius> to usando u 11.10
<mutantez> no meu wifi não envia email nem mensagem em forum
<mutantez> espero que a proxima casa que estou mudando semana que vem tenha wifi funcionando normalmente :)
<andretyn> mutantez, talvez proxy ajude:)
<mutantez> nao sei sobre
<alexandre> hey, estou tentando compilar um programa com make
<alexandre> mas estou recebendo esse erro no terminal : http://www.pasteall.org/44585
<alexandre> eu já verifiquei com o comando de busca pela biblioteca e eu tenho ela instalada, o que poderia estar causando esse erro?
<KurtKraut> alexandre, e como você checou que a biblioteca está instalada?
<alexandre> sudo find / -name libcrypto*
<KurtKraut> alexandre, qual é o resultado de aptitude search libcrypto? Cole aqui (ou num pastebin)
<alexandre> KurtKraut: http://pastebin.com/w9Za2MLr
<alexandre> sou usuário novo do Ubuntu, esse aptitude é tipo um repositório não oficial?
<KurtKraut> alexandre, não, o aptitude é apenas o apt-get mais inteligente.
<alexandre> entendo
<KurtKraut> alexandre, quando você for compilar algo, as dependências você tem que instalar o pacote que leva -dev no nome. Portanto, você precisa instalar o libcrypto++-dev
<KurtKraut> alexandre, sudo aptitude install libcrypto++-dev
<alexandre> KurtKraut: bacana cara! brigadão pela ajuda
<alexandre> KurtKraut: com esse aptitude eu consigo encontrar pacotes que o apt-get não consegue?
<KurtKraut> alexandre, não, encontrará os mesmíssimos.
<alexandre> KurtKraut: tranquilo man, brigadão!
<Guest32031> bom dia
<Kakarot0> Guest32031: bom dia
<Arthur> bom dia
<Arthur> estou com problema ao iniciar o live cd do ubuntu 13.04 no meu pc, a bios esta em UEFI, meu windows eh o 7 e quero fazer um dual boot
<Guest84087> bom dia
<Guest84087> estou com problema ao iniciar o live cd do ubuntu 13.04 no meu pc, a bios esta em UEFI, meu windows eh o 7 e quero fazer um dual boot
<Guest84087> estou com problema ao iniciar o live cd do ubuntu 13.04 no meu pc, a bios esta em UEFI, meu windows eh o 7 e quero fazer um dual boot
<Guest84087> alguem pode me ajudar??
<z1bart> olá
<z1bart> alguem aew
<z1bart> pra me ajudar?
<Striteiro> Bom dia.
<z1bart> oi
<z1bart> alguem pra ajudar?
<Striteiro> Olha
<Striteiro> ola*
<Striteiro> se eu puder
<Striteiro> diz ai
<z1bart> eu instalei o ubuntu
<z1bart> sou novo
<z1bart> =)
<z1bart> segui todos os passos
<z1bart> após reiniciar
<z1bart> aparece uma tela de carregamento
<z1bart> do ubunto
<z1bart> com uma barra preta embaixo
<z1bart> e não sai daí
<Striteiro> Barra preta?qual versao do ubuntu voce instalou?
<z1bart> 13.04
<z1bart> desktop i386
<Striteiro> Tem algo escrito nessa barra preta?
<z1bart> uma pequena barra, acho que é pra digitar a senha do sistema
<z1bart> não
<Striteiro> tem um cursor piscando?
<z1bart> conecteui o cabo de internet e abriu
<z1bart> o sistema
<z1bart> =)
<z1bart> sei la pq
<z1bart> tava des de ontem tentando
<z1bart> mas vlw
<Analist> ola pessoal. alguem ja fez um batch para instalar todos os pacotes disponiveis
<Analist> *disonivel na maquina
<Analist> disponivel
<joaobalves> Olá, como posso fazer um pendrive bootável para fazer backup de arquivos em um pc com windows, mas usando o Ubuntu ?
<andretyn> joaobalves, acho q somente usar o programa para criar o live-usb jah deixa ele como vc quer, isto é, o criador de discos de inicialização
<joaobalves> Ok, obrigado ... Mas, qual programa eu posso utilizar ?
<andretyn> joaobalves, tah no ubuntu?
<joaobalves> Não, estou no windows 7 ...
<andretyn> joaobalves, vc quer fazer o live-usb para usar o Ubuntu ou o w7?
<joaobalves> Quero fazer live-usb para usar o ubuntu para fazer backup de arquivos em um disco com windows 7 corrompido ...
<optimusprimem> exatamente, depois é só selecionar os arquivos que quer para o backup e se os arquivos forem muito grandes, e não tiver um dispositivo de armazenamento  grande e se o HD tiver um pouquinho de espaço mais caso também o HD só tenha uma partição da para usar o gparted que vem dentro e redimensionar o HD eu um processo ariscado que em últimos casos da para resolver
<optimusprimem> [...]é um processo*
<andretyn> joaobalves, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/ assista...
<joaobalves> Ok, vou assistir andretyn, obrigado ...
<andretyn> joaobalves, acho q na metade do video ele vai ensinar a fazer o live-usb, usando o programa unebootin(esqueci o nome):)
<joaobalves> Ok, vou usar o programa e criar o live-usb ... Muito Obrigado a todos, valeu gente =)
<andretyn> O bom dos videos eh q a gente simplesmente replica um conhecimento instantâneo e reutilizável.. :))
<rogerio> pessoal boa tarde existe algum programa  que seja tenha a mesma função que o  "ares galaxy"  só que para ubuntu?
<dberg> o que e' ares galaxy?
<igson> Como faço pra instalar a memoria SSD no ubuntun ?
<igson> Qual a melhor forma?
<igson> alguem posso um tutorial ?
<rogerio> o ares é um cliente p2p
<Analist> entra no manicomio e qualquer torrent
<Analist> a principio
<julio> como demontar uma imagem iso no ubuntu?
<julio> alguem online ai?
<Ernandes> umount
<JulioSaraiva> JulioSaraiva, eae
<Ernandes> aff
<maresia>  instalado
<maresia> boa noite, gostaria de saber como instalar o Ubuntu em uma mesma maquina que ja tenha o windows
<maresia>  boa noite, gostaria de saber como instalar o Ubuntu em uma mesma maquina que ja tenha o windows 8 instalado
<vitorlobo> maresia, depois de isntalado o windows, insira o dvd do ubuntu e lá mesmo na isntalação, ele oferece a opção de dual-boot
<maresia> ok obrigado, mas e para instalar o Ubuntu sem CD apenas com o arquivo baixado da internet é possivel?
<andretyn> maresia, , veja esse video: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/07/videocast-37-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-video-5/
<andretyn> maresia, acho q na metade do video ele vai ensinar a fazer o live-usb, usando o programa falado
<maresia> muito bom o link, obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-04
<Thelukas777> Test
<Delmar> boa noite
<Delmar> Alguem ai sabe como faço para atualizar a kernel do sistema?
<Thelukas777_> Estou tentando executar um script .py mas estou tendo problemas
<Thelukas777_> from lib.controller.controller import start
<Thelukas777_> alguem pode ajudar?
<friday_> pessoal eu gostaria de usar o meu joypad pra passar as páginas no leitor de pdf okular, tem como?
<friday_> Resolvi ;D
<ewerton> Olá a todos, gostaria de saber se há como instalar o Unity Preview no Ubuntu 12.04.
<ewerton> Desde já agradeço!
<fabsi> oi, tem alguem ai?
<lionheart> olá, amigos ubunteiros!
<lionheart> sou um newbie no unix
<lionheart> gostaria de tirar algumas dúvidas com os colegas
<lionheart> instalei o ubuntu num notebook HP G42-321BR a partir do Windows 7
<lionheart> tenho instalado aqui o Windows 7 e o Ubuntu 13.04
<lionheart> o boot é controlado pelo Gerenciador de Inicialização do Windows
<lionheart> Questão 1: como mudar para o inicializador do ubuntu?
<lionheart> Questão 2: o sistema de arquivos padrão do Windows é o ntfs... é possível formatar para ext4 sem perder os dados?
<lionheart> bem, não sei se vão me ajudar, mas para tentar esclarecer melhor as coisas, vou informar a vocês quais são as partições q tenho aqui no meu notebook
<lionheart> /dev/sda1; sistema de arquivos = ntfs; rótulo = system; tamanho = 199.00 MB; usado = 66.59 MB; livre = 132.41 MB; flags = boot
<lionheart> /dev/sda2; sistema de arquivos = ntfs; tamanho = 184.88 GB; usado = -; livre = -
<lionheart> /dev/sda3; sistema de arquivos = ntfs; ponto de montagem = /host; tamanho = 112.92 GB; usado = 30.76 GB; livre = 82.15 GB
<lionheart> opa... esqueci o rótulo da partição /dev/sda3
<lionheart> /dev/sda3; sistema de arquivos = ntfs; ponto de montagem = /host; rótulo = RECOVERY; tamanho = 112.92 GB; usado = 30.76 GB; livre = 82.15 GB
<lionheart> /dev/sda4; sistema de arquivos = fat32; rótulo = HP_TOOLS; tamanho = 103.34 MB; usado = 9.95 MB; livre = 93.38 MB; flags = lba
<lionheart> não alocada; sistemas de arquivos = não alocada; tamanho = 1.00 MB; usado = ---; livre = ---
<lionheart> bem, é isso... se os amigos puderem me ajudar, ficaria imensamente agradecido
<lionheart> puxa, o canal está lotado e nenhum feedback
<Julinux> Olá lionheart Sobre transformar de ntfs para ext4 a melhor opção será fazer backup e formatar
<lionheart> fazer a formatação sem perda de dados é impossível? ou é possível mas perigoso?
<lionheart> e obrigado pelo feedback
<andretyn> Olá
<Julinux> andretyn, Olá
<andretyn> Julinux, o/
<diegosilvapr> sou novo no ubuntu gostaria de saber se exite emulador de cardharing pra ele
<Julinux> cardharing?
<friday_> diegosilvapr o q é isso?
<jucelio> optimusprimem,
<jucelio> da
<jucelio> dae
<optimusprimem> oi
<brunoalmeida> Ola boa tarde!
<brunoalmeida> instalei o FreetuxTV
<brunoalmeida> ai quando clico nele ele abre e fecha
<brunoalmeida> não consigo usar
<brunoalmeida> alguem pode me ajudar
<xGrind> brunoalmeida, abre pelo terminal e cola o erro no paste.ubuntu.com
<yangm> alguém entende de eletrônica aqui?
<Fagner> uhuuuuu conseguir instalar o ubuntuuuuuuuuuu
<Fagner> \o/
<KurtKraut> Fagner, parabéns! Seja bem-vindo.
<Fagner> vlwww
<dberg> uma pena, lldb nao esta' no 13.04
<dberg> mas parece que vai ser adicionado, 13.10
<kotonet> Boa tarde a todos!
<kotonet> Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 13.04 64 bits no meu notebook e o sistema não atualiza. Alguém sabe o que fazer ou indicar algum link para tentar resolver?
<kotonet> Já procurei no google e nos fóruns mas não encontrei nada que desse certo. Simplesmente não atualiza.
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<Ernandes> oo dia
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-28
<wagner> boa noite, pessoal! gostaria de uma pequena ajuda.
<astroo-> ola
<wagner> sempre que executo o update, ele reclama de falta de chave, chaves que já importei umas 200 vezes...
<wagner> mas ele continua reclamando de falta de chave
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<grunkie_> entrei carlos
<Megabyte> grunkie_, E aí, Fernando!
<Megabyte> Fala, pessoal!
<Megabyte> O Fernando é novo no IRC
<grunkie_> oi galera
<Megabyte> Acho que não tem ninguém agora...
<grunkie_> pdc
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<grunkie_> esse canal é sobre o que o tema?
<astroo-> ubuntu linux
<grunkie_> pdc
<Megabyte> grunkie_, Você gosta de Ubuntu, Fernando?
<grunkie_> nao conheço muito
<grunkie_> só vi aquele dia na sua casa
<grunkie_> entrou mais alguem agora
<grunkie_> fala ae celso
<Megabyte> Pessoal, alguém pode falar do Ubuntu pra ele?
<Megabyte> Fernando, o Celso saiu
<grunkie_> pdc
<wagner> olá!
<Megabyte> E aí, Wagner!
<wagner> Megabyte: blz?
<Megabyte> wagner, Beleza. Tem gente nova aqui. :)
<Megabyte> O grunkie_
<grunkie_> oi
<wagner> eu entro muito de vez em quando :D
<Megabyte> wagner, explica um pouco pra ele sobre o Linux?
<wagner> grunkie_: é um sistema operacional, em outras palavras, funciona e faz tudo o que o windows faz, de uma forma um pouco diferente
<grunkie_> pdc
<grunkie_> e é mais leve tb e nao pega virus né?
<wagner> sim, quer dizer, mais ou menos isso
<grunkie_> pdc
<wagner> é mais leve mas depende também do que você instala, mas pro básico é mais leve mesmo
<wagner> quanto ao virus, como tudo, depende do usuário
<wagner> nao digo que não pega virus, digo que tem menos chance de que isso aconteça
<wagner> eu usava windows e nunca peguei virus, meu irmão, em compensação, meia hora depois eu tinha que formatar o PC
<grunkie_> vou descer com o lixo e ja volto é rapidinho
<wagner> pessoal, sempre que executo o update, ele reclama de falta de chave, chaves que já importei umas 200 vezes, mas ele continua reclamando de falta de chave, alguém já viu isso?
<grunkie_> voltei galera
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> wagner  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<livia_> oi
<livia_> como faço para descobrir a senha do root?
<fbbacelar> Bom dia. Como faço pra instalar o UBUNTU a partir de um Pen Drive?
<liberie> fbbacelar: voce pode usar o unetbootin
<liberie> ele ele instalar no flash drive para voce
<andrepl> Bom dia.
<andrepl> Pessoal estou com um problema com meu ubuntu
<andrepl> Quanto ao acesso a internet.
<wagner_> pessoal, sempre que executo o update, ele reclama de falta de chave, chaves que já importei umas 200 vezes, mas ele continua reclamando de falta de chave, alguém já viu isso?
<chicognu> dai eu peguei um computador da namorada e vi um tal de acesso remoto na tela de logi
<chicognu> dai eu peguei um computador da namorada e vi um tal de acesso remoto na tela de login
<chicognu> do que se trata ?
<DianaVR> amigos, preciso instalar driver de rede
<DianaVR> estou no momento conectada via usb / smartphone
<DianaVR> alguém pra ajudar aí?
<Emilio_Eiji> phpazini: daew
<chuim> salve
<Emilio_Eiji> chuim: daew
<Ziober> como configuro o teclado ABNT2 para o ubuntu 14.04
<ragabash> ALGUÉM AI ENTENDE ALGUMA COISA DE ANMANÇÃO EM BLENDER?
<Ziober> atualizei meu ubuntu para 14.04, tenho um problema em configurar o teclado para ABNT2, alguem pode me ajudar?
<ragabash> ninguém usa o Blender?
<Ziober> atualizei meu ubuntu para 14.04, tenho um problema em configurar o teclado para ABNT2, alguem pode me ajudar?
<barna> Ziober, que tipo de problema?
<Ziober> atualizei o sistema para ubuntu 14.04, mas preciso atualizar o teclado para ABNT2 e  nao consigo
<Ziober> nao consigopor acento cedilha
<andrepl> ainda o seguinte ziober
<andrepl> faça o seguinte ziober
<andrepl> abra o dash e pesquise por entrada de texto
<Ziober> pela entrada de texto, nao tem como, pois nao tem a opcao abnt2
<andrepl> não tem portugues como opção?
<Ziober> andrepl o que devo fazer?
<andrepl> quando voce abre a entrada de texto
<andrepl> tem a opção de adicionar uma fonte de entrada?
<andrepl> #ziober?
<Ziober> sim
<andrepl> entao
<andrepl> tem a opcao de adicionar?
<andrepl> é um botão com um "+"
<Ziober> ja fiz isso, mas qual eu adiciono  para dar certo?
<andrepl> portugues brasil
<Ziober> ja estou usando esta opcao, mas nao resolveu
<andrepl> :(
<andrepl> O seu teclado é portugues ou ingles?
<Ziober> eh portugues
<andrepl> qual o modelo do seu pc?
<Ziober> a marca dele?
<Ziober> megaware
<andrepl> marca e modelo
<Ziober> agora voce me travou rsrsrs
<andrepl> so uma coisa
<andrepl> quando voce usa a tecla ç qual caractere que sai?
<Ziober> ;;;;;;;
<Ziober> ponto e virgula
<andrepl> tenta adicionar a opção portugues brasil sem teclas mortas
<Ziober> agora deu certo amigo, agora ficou dez
<Ziober> valeu andrepl, sua dica foi muito boa, quando precisar te procuro, pois ainda terei mais rolos para resolver
<andrepl> sem problem
<andrepl> precisando
<Ziober> andrepl, com a cedilha funcionou, mas quando vou por acento, veja como fica .
<Ziober> Ex: n~ao, 'e
<Ziober> portugu^es
<andrepl> la na barra de menus tem o botão de escolha de teclado?
<Ziober> sim
<andrepl> e ta selecionado qual opção?
<Ziober> portugu^es brasileiro sem teclas mortas
<andrepl> O que eu recomendo a você fazer, é tentar outras opção de entrada, pra ver se alguma resolve seu problema.
<Ziober> nenhum resolveu
<Ziober> ta complicado
<barna> Ziober, na barra superior, perto do relogio tem as opções de teclado?
<barna> Ziober, se tiver clica nela e em Disposição do teclado, ve se é igual ao seu teclado fisico, se não for vai procurando até achar um que seja.
<barna> Ziober, ja tive problemas como o seu, as vezes o teclado internacional, ou ingles internacional funcionam
<Ziober> sera que o problema estaria no dicionario?
<Ziober> porque em alguns software, ele quer fazer a correçao
<kirst> boa tarde
<kirst> como consigo sincronizar meu ubuntu com a ultima versão lts
<kirst> iphone
<kirst> sincronizar iphone 4s
<barna> kirst, eu ja sinquei iphone com ubuntu, foi só plugar, o q acontece no seu?
<kirst> ele abriu uma janela pedindo um programa compativel
<barna> kirst, e aparece alguma proposta de programa?
<kirst> sim
<barna> tem o rhythmbox?
<kirst> tem, só q nao encontrei uma forma de baixar as musicas  do computador para dentro do iphone
<barna> kirst, eu sei q esse programa faz isso, mas eu num sei usar ele.
<barna> talvez o google saiba
<kirst> vou pesquisar ali entao
<kirst> obrigado
<barna> kirst, to dando uma lida tb
<barna> kirst, lendo aki, o iphone por padão não deixa outro sistema a não ser o IOS gravar dados nele.
<barna> kirst, vc sabe ingles? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<barna> agoro isso, to aki lendo, pesquisando pra tentar ajudar e o kra sai! :(
<kirst> voltei
<barna> kirst, tava te chingando aki já! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> kirst,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<kirst> hehe
<barna> kirst, trabalhando frenetico aki, qualquer coisa me marca na conversa q eu venho aki
<kirst> ta bom...fique por perto
<kirst> hehehe
<barna> kirst, escreve meu nome ante da fala pra me marcar, ai aparece notificação pra mim.
<kirst> barna, ok teste..1 ..2 teste
<barna> isso!
<Ziober> alguem sabe me dizer qual o arquivo que da para alterar o teclado, passando  para abnt2
<Emilio_Eiji> Ziober: vc é de Maringá?
<Emilio_Eiji> Ziober: qual versão do ubuntu vc está usando? não tem ambiente gráfico?
<ds_> acabei de instalar o ubuntu porem ele nao liga o wifi
<ds_> por favor me ajudem
<barna_> ds_, ele tem algum botão de ligar e desligar o wifi?
<ds_> nao tenho experiencia com linux
<ds_> so um atalho no tclado mas nao funciona
<barna_> ds_, ok, sem panico, tamo aki pra te ajudar! um dia nos tb não sabiamos nada de linux.
<ds_> rsrs obg
<barna_> ds_, vamos lá, primeiro vc vai ter aprender a usar o pastbin pra poder nos enviar coisas q vamos te pedir.
<ds_> sera que tenho que baixar algum driver?
<ds_> ok
<barna_> ds_, isso e,é q vamos descubrir junto
<barna_> ds_, entra nesse "site" http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ds_> ok
<ds_> pronto
<barna_> em poster vc coloca o seu nome e em content: vc vai colocar o conteudo q eu vou te pedir, ai vc clica em paste!
<ds_> ok
<barna_> ele vai re-carregar o site, vc copia a url e cola aki, tendeu?
<ds_> ok
<barna_> ds_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7888000/
<barna_> ds_, agora vamos lá, abre um terminal
<ds_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7888007/
<barna_> isso ai!
<ds_> como se abre um terminal
<ds_> ?
<barna_> do lado esquerdo em cima tem tipo um "iniciar"  certo?
<barna_> digita terminal, é uma quadrado preto, onde vc vai dar uns comandos
<ds_> ok
<ds_> so 1 mim
<ds_> abri
<ds_> pronto
<barna_> massa, agora digita: lspci
<barna_> cuidado a primeira letra é L
<ds_> pronto
<barna_> agora copia e cola o resultado no site do pastebin, ps, ctrl+c não funciona no terminal
<barna_> tem q usar o botão direito do mouse
<ds_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7888046/
<barna_> ds_, sua wireless foi reconhecida, isso é bom.
<ds_> :)
<barna_> vamos ver se num foi algo simples, do lado direito em cima, perto do relogio tem um simbolo de wireless?
<ds_> sim e diz que foi desabilitada por hardware
<barna_> hummm, tenta o atalho do teclado pra ligar o wireless
<barna_> ele não vai conectar, só habilitar
<ds_> abilito
<barna_> :)
<ds_> [e so colocar a senha do wifi
<barna_> agora aparece as redes wireless disponiveis?
<barna_> exato, simples assim!
<ds_> obg desculpa o encomodo
<barna_> ds_, precisa perdir desculpas não, tamo aki pra ajudar!
<ds_> Valew
<barna_> ds_, Seja Bem Vindo ao mundo Linux!
<ds_> kkk obg
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Ds_> boa noite, sou novo nas plataformas linux, como instalo programas?
<Ds_> Ex:java
<astroo-> ola
<Ds_> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ds_> ok
<Ds_> linux e mac é a mesma coisa?
<astroo-> nada haver
<nuno_nunes> o mac e linux são coisas diferentes
<nuno_nunes> o mac usa kernel bsd
<Ds_> mas e como eu instalo o java no meu ubuntu
<Ds_> ?
<nuno_nunes> espera um bocado
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-29
<wagner_> pessoal, sempre que executo o update, ele reclama de falta de chave, chaves que já importei umas 200 vezes, mas ele continua reclamando de falta de chave, alguém já viu isso?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ja sabes o sistema de espera
<wagner_> sim... sei...
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> Alguem que tenha um domínio na registro.br ?
<sistematico> wagner_, Cola aqui o erro.
<sistematico> Menos de 4 linhas.
<astroo-> ola
<AlexandreMBM> Boa noite a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0305 Webcam
<AlexandreMBM> Não está funcionando adequadamente no Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<AlexandreMBM> lsmod | grep gspca
<AlexandreMBM> gspca_zc3xx            56680  0
<AlexandreMBM> gspca_main             36692  1 gspca_zc3xx
<AlexandreMBM> videodev              134688  2 gspca_main,gspca_zc3xx
<AlexandreMBM> Lembro-me de em versões anteriores sempre ter de recompilar o módulo, o porquê eu não sei.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/308825/comments/3
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 308825 in linux (Ubuntu) "Webcam Z-Star 305b doesn't work in Ubuntu" (affected: 0, heat: 14) [Undecided,Expired]
<AlexandreMBM> Dessa vez uma dica está aqui: http://askubuntu.com/a/153476
<AlexandreMBM> Mas dá erro, pedindo o linux/config.h
<astroo-> ola
<barna> AlexandreMBM, nossa eu tinha uma dessa na epoca do ubuntu 10.04, era maior zica configurar!
<AlexandreMBM> O patch de http://goo.gl/93DHdx não está mais disponível.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: aqui não existe /usr/local/lib/libv4l. Vou procurar um pacote.
<barna> AlexandreMBM, c ta com sorte hoje! eu tenho ele aki e um tutorial em pt-br de como instalar no 10.04, talvez funcione no 14.04
<AlexandreMBM> barna, valeu!
<barna> AlexandreMBM, me manda seu mail em PVT q te envio!
<AlexandreMBM> barna: mandaí!
<AlexandreMBM> barna: manda aí! ahaha
<barna> AlexandreMBM, só q toda vez q vc atualizar o kernel tem q re-compilar!
<AlexandreMBM> barna: eu não me lembrava disso. Mas não tem problema.
<AlexandreMBM> barna: talvez empacotar os binários não tenha validade curta...
<barna> te falei, é muuuuuuito chato!
<AlexandreMBM> barna: se é o jeito...
<barna> AlexandreMBM, olha o pvt
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, O BUG Report completo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/308825
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 308825 in linux (Ubuntu) "Webcam Z-Star 305b doesn't work in Ubuntu" (affected: 0, heat: 14) [Undecided,Expired]
<raviolli> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<raviolli> estou utilizando o ubuntu 10.10 alguém pode tirar algumas dúvidas ?
<raviolli> não consigo atualizar os plugins de mp3 ...
<raviolli> ainda é possível atualizar no 10.10 ?
<Daekdroom> raviolli, o 10.10 já não tem suporte oficial há muito tempo.
<Daekdroom> Você não conseguirá nem instalar pacotes porque os repositórios não estão mais no endereço onde estavam.
<raviolli> sim,sim, instalei porque era a mídia que eu possuia e é um note antigo ...
<raviolli> é impossível mesmo ? você desconhece algum lugar que tenha para downalod ?
<Daekdroom> Se a preocupação é velocidade do Ubuntu, você pode tentar instalar uma versão recente do Lubuntu, que é mais leve.
<Daekdroom> Não que seja impossível instalar, mas é extremamente desaconselhável usar o 10.10.
<raviolli> irei procurar pelo lubuntu, gratidão Daekdroom
<barna> raviolli, qual a configuração do seu computador?
<sistematico> raviolli, http://askubuntu.com/questions/237140/failed-to-fetch-repositories <- 1ª resposta.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu tentei o seguinte:
<AlexandreMBM> export LD_LIBRARY=/usr/local/lib/
<sistematico> raviolli, "As a release gets old (especially if it is not a LTS release), it becomes no longer hosted at archive.ubuntu.com. However, the repository is still hosted at
<sistematico> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> So try changing your repository source to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com."
<AlexandreMBM> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<AlexandreMBM> cheese
<sistematico> e?
<sistematico> raviolli, Faz o backup do seu sources.list e depois roda esse comando aqui: sudo sed -i 's/archives/old-releases/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<sistematico> Mas faz o backup antes...
<sistematico> raviolli, Seu Ubuntu é o Maverick?
<raviolli> não
<sistematico> Qual?
<raviolli> 10.10 é o maverick ?
<sistematico> Num sei.
<raviolli> não entendo quase nada de linux ...
<sistematico> Digita lsb_release -a
<raviolli> ganhei a algum um CD do 10.10
<sistematico> No terminal.
<sistematico> Vai aparecer o nome.
<raviolli> isso
<raviolli> codename maverick
<sistematico> raviolli, Olha o repositório dele aqui: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/
<sistematico> Troca o nome no sources.list
<raviolli> ok, como vou fazer para instalar ? sou realmente leigo ...
<sistematico> Certo..
<sistematico> raviolli, Abre um terminal e digita isso aqui: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bkp && sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sistematico> raviolli, Altera http://archives.ubuntu.com pra http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<raviolli> diz que o programa udo nao esta instalado
<sistematico> Salva e executa sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> sudo
<sistematico> udo não.
<raviolli> todos archieves eu troco para o link old ?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: nada
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: acho que foi no camorama, ou no VLC, que após configurações de contraste etc. eu vi alguma coisa. Mas com certeza não estava normal.
<sistematico> raviolli, É, só que num pode ter erro de grafia.
<sistematico> raviolli, Num é archieves...
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: barna disse que http://linuxlike.blogspot.com.br/2010/01/instalando-webcam-z-star-zc0305-no.html funcionara com ele no 10.04
<sistematico> É archives
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: o arquivo usado teria sido o http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/ee9826bc7106.tar.gz
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: vou tentar identificar o arquivo para o 14.04, ou usar é este
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: depois retorno o resultado para o canal
<sistematico> É, pode ser que funcione, eu não sei te dizer, não uso Webcam.
<sistematico> Nem Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: talvez eu deva pegar o HEAD do Mercurial
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: seria http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.tar.bz2
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico: como aponta o tutorial
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, barna: é o que vou fazer
<raviolli> sistemático, salvei e em seguida executei sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, não aconteceu nada
<sistematico> Copia e cola seu sources.list em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> raviolli, E cola o link gerado aqui.
<raviolli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7890208/
<sistematico> raviolli, Acho que tá certo.
<sistematico> raviolli, Se num apresentou erros, tá atualizado.
<sistematico> raviolli, Dá um sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sistematico> raviolli, Quer se manter no Maverick?
<raviolli> então, até comecei fazer download do lubuntu aqui para testar, o <astro> havia sugerido ...
<raviolli> na verdade o linux está em um note antigo meu ...
<raviolli> é minha primeira vez com linux
<raviolli> tirando o centOS que já utilizei por um tempo a alguns anos atras
<raviolli> realmente não me importaria de ficar no maverick ...
<sistematico> raviolli, Você pelo menos poderia se "mover" para o Natty Narwhal(11.04).
<sistematico> raviolli, Basta substituir todos os "maverick" por "natty" sem aspas no sources.list e dar um sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> Eu "acho"...
<sistematico> raviolli, Não sou muito pró no Ubuntu.
<sistematico> raviolli, Talvez exista um comando chamado do-release-upgrade ou algo assim tambem.
<sistematico> raviolli, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<sistematico> raviolli, O do-release-upgrade faz toda essa "manobra" aí..
<sistematico> Mas eu não tenho certeza se o executável existe no Maverick.
<raviolli> a sim, qual seria o comando pra ver se funciona ?
<sistematico> sudo do-release-upgrade
<sistematico> raviolli, Vou jogar um pouco, se precisar de ajuda: lucas@archlinux.com.br
<sistematico> Abraços à todos.
<raviolli> muito obrigado sistematico
<sistematico> De nada ;)
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, barna: um problema aqui é que ele está querendo compilar 3.3.0 invés de 3.13...
<barna> raviolli, qual o seu computador?
<barna> AlexandreMBM, manda um pastebin do q rolou
<licensed> sistematico, vai jogar o que? q_q'"
<AlexandreMBM> barna: peraí que acho que achei
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<AlexandreMBM> barna: eu não tinha achado
<AlexandreMBM> barna: mas está compilando isso: http://git.linuxtv.org/cgit.cgi/media_build.git/about/
<AlexandreMBM> barna: parece que vai dar certo
<AlexandreMBM> barna: são os arquivos mais novos
<barna> AlexandreMBM, abrindo......
<AlexandreMBM> barna: ao final, invés de make install eu vou tentar checkinstall, para gerar um deb
<barna> massa
<AlexandreMBM> barna: estou observando a saída e ele já compilou o módulo em questão
<liberie> e ae
<AlexandreMBM> barna: espero que não quebre antes de terminar o make
<AlexandreMBM> barna: sucesso no make
<barna> :)
<AlexandreMBM> 593 módulos
<AlexandreMBM> barna: só a instalação não foi bem sucedida, como eu já suspeitava
<AlexandreMBM> barna: ela sobrescreveria alguns arquivo e o apt não deixa
<AlexandreMBM> barna: eu não configurei o pacote para substituir os outros
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe com forçar e monitorar as sobrescritas?
<barna> :(
<AlexandreMBM> Não tenho muitas experiência com empacotamento.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas preferiria instalar um .deb. Não acho que gerei ele corretamente, na configuração das dependências.
<AlexandreMBM> Se eu forçar a instalação, tem como saber o que ele forçou?
<AlexandreMBM> A pergunta é: como declara, nas configurações de um .deb, que o pacote completa outro, mesmo substituir arquivos, mas não substitui inteiramente? Isso é possível?
<barna> kra eu num tenho nem ideia!
<AlexandreMBM> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<andrepl> Boa noite,
<andrepl> Pessoal estou com problema ao acessar alguns sites.
<andrepl> Com todos os navegadores está com o mesmo problema
<andrepl> Exemplo: Quando acesso o outlook pela primeira vez, aparece a tela de login e senha.
<andrepl> Quando eu preecho e clico em continuar a página não é carregada.
<andrepl> Nem atualizar resolve.
<astroo-> ola e ate
<gnewlinux> opa andrepl já testou em outros sites?
<gnewlinux> de usuario e senha?
<andrepl> Sim.
<gnewlinux> e funciona?
<andrepl> Geralmente sites que armazenam cookies de login
<andrepl> Não.
<andrepl> No facebook é o mesmo problema.
<gnewlinux> já tentou limpar os cookies, etc?
<gnewlinux> historicos?
<andrepl> Sim.
<andrepl> Mas o problema continua.
<andrepl> Já tentei chrome, firefox, opera
<andrepl> Mesmo problema.
<gnewlinux> não entra em nenhum site então que precisa de login e senha
<gnewlinux> basicamente?
<andrepl> Já tentei o ajuste da hora.
<andrepl> No gmail entra.
<andrepl> Isso que não entendo.
<andrepl> Já tentei mudar o servidor dns.
<gnewlinux> hum
<gnewlinux> mais ele da alguma mensagem, ou simplesmente não carrega?
<andrepl> simplismente não carrega.
<gnewlinux> =/
<gnewlinux> num sei oq possa ser man
<gnewlinux> não faz sentido
<andrepl> Quando eu usava o 12.04 funcionava normal.
<andrepl> Migrei agora para o 14
<andrepl> obrigado pela ajuda gnewlinux.
<andrepl> Estou de saida.
<andrepl> Boa noite.
<AlexandreMBM> barna: eu tentei substitui o arquivo do módulo e recarregá-lo
<barna> e ai?
<AlexandreMBM> barna: não houve mudança;  a webcam continua com a mesma qualidade
<AlexandreMBM> barna: borrado, quando altero as preferências
<AlexandreMBM> barna: escuro, se eu não alterar
<AlexandreMBM> barna: mas quer saber... eu vou fazer o make install
<AlexandreMBM> sem os pacotes afetados
<AlexandreMBM> *sei os
<AlexandreMBM> linux-firmware + linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic
<barna> AlexandreMBM, sem gerar o .deb num vai?
<AlexandreMBM> barna: foi o que eu disse. Acabo de fazer. Ele instalar. Mas o resultado não muda.
<AlexandreMBM> barna: existe a possibilidade da webcam estar com defeito!
<AlexandreMBM> barna: faz tempo que ela não é usada.
<AlexandreMBM> barna: se tiver, tive esse trabalho a toa, pois antes o comportamento já era o de agora
<barna> AlexandreMBM, vc reiniciou o comp??
<AlexandreMBM> barna: ainda vou tentar isso
<AlexandreMBM> barna: só recarreguei o módulo manualmente
<AlexandreMBM> barna: fará diferença?
<barna> AlexandreMBM, nesse caso é extremamente essencial reiniciar!
<AlexandreMBM> barna: lá vou eu
<AlexandreMBM> barna: até mais
<barna> AlexandreMBM, quando eu usava no 10.04 num adiantava nada subir na mão, tinha q dar boot mesmo
<barna> to aki no aguardo
<Guest69546> barna: sou eu, AlexandreMBM, tenho dificuldades para mudar o apelido
<Guest69546> barna: apesar de ter autenticado
<Guest69546> barna: nada!
<Guest69546> barna: e apareceram mensagens de erro no boot
<Guest69546> barna: vou tentar remover, e reinstalar os pacotes
<Guest69546> barna: vou desconectar
<Guest69546> barna: obrigado pela ajuda
<Guest69546> barna: vou dormir, depois de reiniciar
<barna> Guest18793, :(
<barna> Guest18793, blz mano, to sempre ai, depois vc me conta o q pegou
<Guest69546> barna: compilou mas o comportamento continua ruim
<Guest69546> barna: pode ser hardware com defeito
<Guest69546> barna: até
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<Alex-Musicman> !pinga
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'pinga' not found
<Alex-Musicman> haha
<CarlosPirozzi> Alguém online ?
<Denis> olá
<Denis> bom dia
<Denis> gostaria de saber se tem como vocês em me ajudar
<Denis> pois tentei atualizar o meu sistema para ubuntu 14.04 só que não entra mais
<Denis> fica toda uma página preta com ponteiro
<Denis> yes
<Denis> I wonder if you have to help me in
<Denis> it tried to update my system to ubuntu 14:04 just not enter more
<Denis> is a whole page with black pointer
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jotamiler> ola! cara eu tentei instalar o ubuntu 12, mas esse que baixei do site oficial não tem opção pra eu instala na segunda partição...
<mirqui> acho que tem um programa o wibi que serve para isso
<mirqui> vc tem windows na máquina ?
<jotamiler> tenho sim
<jotamiler> win 8.1
<mirqui> xii , acho que o 8.1 não aceita dois boots
<mirqui> mas tenta instalar dentro do windows , de nada dá
<mirqui> põe no drive de dvd e faz o que o cd manda
<jotamiler> é vou tentar com o driver
<jotamiler> deu certo
<jotamiler> eu consegui instalar o ubuntu 11
<jotamiler> mas me recomendaram fazer nova instalação ao inves de atualizar
<jotamiler> ai desinstalei e tentei instalar o 12
<jotamiler> só que o programa que baixei e emulei pelo daemontools não tem essa opção
<jotamiler> e ele instalou na partição c
<jotamiler> acho que vou fazer como vc falou.. gravar um dvd
<jotamiler> essa opção = de já mandar pro disco D:
<jotamiler> ia perguntar se sabem onde posso baixar um que posso emular e instalar sem ter que gravar o dvd
<jotamiler> se não tiver jeito, eu coloco no pendrive?
<mirqui> tem que ter uma imagem iso
<mirqui> não sei se dá para do windows fazer isso
<jotamiler> ele tem.. emulei, só não tem a opção de escolher qual partição vc quer instalar
<jotamiler> eu não sei fazer em linha de comando ainda
<mirqui> mesmo por que na instalação do ubuntu , o windows não é ativado
<mirqui> não inventa cara :)
<mirqui> se é mais simples e fácil usar dvd ou pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> mas vc faz como quizer
<mirqui> sei que pelo dvd em 20 min está instalado
<jotamiler> não entendi, o windows não é ativado? Quando instalei o ubuntu 11 ele funfou legal. O windows mostrou na hora de inicial, os 2 sistems pra bootar
<mirqui> e mais uns 20 para atualizações
<jotamiler> rsrsr, beleza, vou tentar pelo pen, se não der certo compro o dvd.. não queria comprar dvd kkkkk
<mirqui> sim , que tem , ele ficou em dual boot
<jotamiler> mais muito obrigado :D
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<mirqui> o win não é ativado pqestá instalando o ubuntu
<mirqui> são 2 sistemas distintos
<mirqui> um não interfere no outro
<mirqui> se está instalando um , o outro fica em stanby :)
<jotamiler> ta certo, vou tentar aki, pelo pen. muito obrigado
<jotamiler> té mais
<cachorro_gato> Boa tarde gente.... trabalho em uma empresa que desenvolve sites e precisamos de um estagiário... algum candidato?
<Elfon> Pessoal, instalei o office pelo playonlinux e os ícones não aparecem na área de trabalho. Só os nomes sem imagem...alguem tem uma idéia do problema?
<Elfon> as aber normalmente[
<Elfon> mas abre normalmente
<Elfon> PEssoal, o cryptkeeper é seguro?
<ricardobarbosams> Elfon, deve ser esta no repositorio universe
<Elfon> ricardobarbosams: pq a minha dúvida é se apresenta pelo menos a mesma segurança em relação a similares, principalmente em corromper arquivos
<ricardobarbosams> Elfon, nunca usei nao saberei te dizer
<ricardobarbosams> vai ter q usar e dar o feedback
<ricardobarbosams> :(
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> mas acredito que como vc disse tenha uma segurança muito boa
<Elfon> Pessoal, mais uma coisa...alguém conhece um programa linx que emite NFe?
<Elfon> ou melhor...emite DANFE?
<Elfon> ricardobarbosams: o único problema que vejo no cryptkeeper é que é possível excluir a pasta criptografada mesmo sem a senha
<ricardobarbosams> hummm
<ricardobarbosams> uma solução nao sei se é adequado
<ricardobarbosams> um chattr
<Elfon> ricardobarbosams: eu não sei como entrar em contato..mas uma sugestão seria eliminar essa opção no programa. Se clicar com o botão esquerdo no ícone da área de notificação, depois com o direito no nome da pasta é possível apagá-la, mesmo sem a  senha
<Elfon> seria legal não poder apagá-la
<duvidoso> Boa noite a todos. Estou usando o chromium e não consigo deixar-lo em portugues, alguma ideia? (Usando o Kubuntu 14.04 amd64)
<nuno_nunes> quando o instalas-te foi em ingles ou portugues?
<duvidoso> Postugues man, é do repo!
<duvidoso> Só ele fica assim, o firefox tá certinho!
<duvidoso> *Portugues
<barna> duvidoso, vc ja foi em suporte a idiomas e baixou o resto do pacotes de tradução?
<nuno_nunes> ja viste as definições
<duvidoso> Sim! Só ele tá assim, os outros programas tão legais e no suporte do sistema não tem mais o que baixar não...
<duvidoso> Pelo menos ele não me pede.
<barna> tipo, ta tudo em portugues menos o chromiun?
<duvidoso> exato. só ele tá de mplicancia!
<duvidoso> imlicancia digo...
<barna> duvidoso, ta instalado o pacote de idiomas do chromiun? chromium-browser-l10n
<duvidoso> barna: chromium-browser-l10n já está na versão mais recente.                            chromium-browser-l10n está definido para ser instalado manualmente.              0 pacotes actualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a remover e 3 não actualizados.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<barna> cai, que vcs falaram?
<duvidoso> barna: nada... ;-P
<nuno_nunes> ve a definicoes
<nuno_nunes> pk nao instalas o google chrome
<nuno_nunes> duvidoso, aqui http://www.google.com/intl/pt-PT/chrome/
<duvidoso> já baxei o chrome ai também e nada, mas, vou fazer de novo, vamos ver...
<nuno_nunes> ve nas difinições do chrome e mete em portugues por la
<nuno_nunes> :|
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> é impressão minha ou ubuntu ta morrendo?
<barna>  claudio-tux, pq?
<nuno_nunes> pk dizes isso
<nuno_nunes> lol
<astroo-> ola
<claudio-tux> a grande maioria de dicas e etc sobre ubuntu estão demorando muito pra postar novos artigos
<claudio-tux> tipo, ubuntued.info só lembro desse agora, mas encontrei outros
<claudio-tux> ultimas atualizações em 2013, inicio de 2014
<claudio-tux> por aí
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu esta demorado pk ele esta a fazer a vida dele
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntued esta demorado pk o dono estuda :|
<duvidoso> nuno_nunes: vou instalar o chrome agora, vamos ver...
<nuno_nunes> ok
<claudio-tux> pode ser, mas era bem mais ativos
<nuno_nunes> pois ele tem a vida dele
<nuno_nunes> como eu e todos nos
<nuno_nunes> a internet dá vida a ninguem
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: claro, não estou questionando isso
<claudio-tux> nem é uma critica da minha parte
<claudio-tux> fiz essa observação e me surgiu a duvida
<claudio-tux> pois lembro que as comunidade eram bem mais ativas
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a fazer um site eu ainda nao fiz a base :D
<claudio-tux> e isso é fato
<claudio-tux> talvez deva-se o fato ao linux mint
<nuno_nunes> o linux mint agora so vai ser lancado de 2 em 2 anos
<claudio-tux> eu instalei aqui, mas acabei voltando
<claudio-tux> não me adaptei
<nuno_nunes> pk
<claudio-tux> não sei
<claudio-tux> :)
<nuno_nunes> esta adaptado ao unity
<claudio-tux> acho que me acostumei com o unity
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> pois é
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs
<nuno_nunes> eu sai do ubuntu por causa do unity
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: ta usando qual?
<duvidoso> nuno_nunes: nada man, continua em ingles.... =/
<nuno_nunes> manjaro e arch linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> hum
<claudio-tux> legal
<claudio-tux> eu sempre gostei da comunidade ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> mas o meus sao rolling distro
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> bem ativa
<nuno_nunes> eu nao gosto do ubunbtu por causa do unity
<duvidoso> vou fazer reboot
<duvidoso> até daqui um pouco...
<astroo-> agora a unica coisa bem ativa e a mafia google android
<nuno_nunes> eu considero o unity ao windows vista
<nuno_nunes> :|
<claudio-tux> não vejo problema no unity
<nuno_nunes> ai nao
<barna> galera, trabalhando aki, não to conseguindo acompanhar o papo, qualquer coisa me marca q eu venho
<claudio-tux> ja teve, mas hoje não vejo nada que me faça migrar
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: kkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> o unity esta cheio de bugs e comilão de memoria
<claudio-tux> vista?
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: isso melhorou muito
<claudio-tux> principalmente no 14.04
<claudio-tux> bem rapido e estavel
<nuno_nunes> eu no arch no cinnamon em base com o hexchat e google chrome e kaffeine abertos ao mesmo tempo e nao chega a 700 mb de ram
<nuno_nunes> e no ubuntu andava no 1.2 gb de ram ocupada :D
<claudio-tux> é mais ou menos por ai
<claudio-tux> mas temos que ver que as maquina hoje não vem com menos de 4MB
<claudio-tux> a não ser se for uma maquina antiga
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 4 gb
<nuno_nunes> e este pc so tinha 2 gb quando o comprei :D
<claudio-tux> aí é dureza
<claudio-tux> 2GB só windows XP
<claudio-tux> e olhe lá
<claudio-tux> rsrsr
<claudio-tux> ou xubuntu
<nuno_nunes> este pc já é da era do windows vista
<nuno_nunes> de 2008
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> um dual core intel 2 GHz
<claudio-tux> instalei o xubuntu aqui em uma maquina ele tava consumindo 386MB de memoria
<claudio-tux> quase nada
<claudio-tux> dual core não é uma maquina ruim
<claudio-tux> é o que, celeron, pentium?
<nuno_nunes> Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2410  @ 2.00GH
<claudio-tux> tenho uma maquina dessa com o window 7
<claudio-tux> 4GB
<claudio-tux> boa maquina
<claudio-tux> ela roda o ubuntu liso
<nuno_nunes> este pc tem 2 linux e o windows 7
<claudio-tux> 14.04 está bem mais leve
<nuno_nunes> :)
<claudio-tux> de boa
<claudio-tux> to rodando o ubuntu hoje numa maquina bem ignorante de hardware
<claudio-tux> mas tenho certeza que se instalar o 14.04 ele vai te surpreender
<claudio-tux> tu ja instalou ele nessa maquina?
<nuno_nunes> eu nao e nem instalo
<nuno_nunes> pk nao quero mudar de x em x
<nuno_nunes> tempo
<claudio-tux> kkkk
<claudio-tux> é chato mesmo
<claudio-tux> mas no dia que colocar o 14.04, vc nao sai mais
<claudio-tux> é pior que crack
<nuno_nunes> o meu é melhor
<claudio-tux> ja tem a cracolandia do ubuntu
<claudio-tux> auahuauh
<nuno_nunes> o meu é so chegar instal e usar e actualizar
<claudio-tux> de boa
<nuno_nunes> pk o meu rolling distro
<Ramatys> Gostaria de saber como gerar um pendrive butavel com o ubunto ?
<Ramatys> Alias isso é um chat ou forum chat ? to meio perdido!
<nuno_nunes> unetbootin
<Ramatys> Baum pelo que entendi observando bem todos aki são users, certo ?
<Ramatys> eu usei um pc recentemente com ubunto e curti, agora pretendo testar aki no meu! mas eu sou leigo e não basta uma um nome para que eu possa entender shuahsua...
<nuno_nunes> eu nao sou user do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> mas ja fui
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: digita no dash "USB"
<nuno_nunes> claudio-tux, ele esta no windows
<nuno_nunes> lol
<claudio-tux> humm
<claudio-tux> kkkkk
<Ramatys> o que é " dash"
<Ramatys> ?
<Ramatys> kkk
<nuno_nunes> o dash é do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> do unity :)
<claudio-tux> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<nuno_nunes> astro segura-te pah
<nuno_nunes> :|
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: vai nesse link
<claudio-tux> nele tem o mapa da mina
<claudio-tux> é facim
<nuno_nunes> claudio-tux, o unetbootin é melhor
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Ramatys> não entendi muito bem, nem sei qq é dash mas... acho q para poder falar com vc6 será necessario aprender um pouko mais sobre o OS kk... vou link curiar e qq coisa eu grito aki... vlws povo!
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: faz o que eu te disse
<nuno_nunes> Ramatys, eu sei algumas coisas de linux
<nuno_nunes> eu ja uso linux a alguns anos
<claudio-tux> segundo: dash ta pra o ubuntu assim como o menu iniciar está para o windows
<claudio-tux> entendeu?
<astroo-> esta dificil
<Ramatys> Sim Sr. to indo la... vlws... é que fiquei curioso pra entender esse chat/suporte/forum/...
<claudio-tux> é o "menu iniciar" do ubuntu
<claudio-tux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> eu usei o ubuntu e mint desde 2006 ate 2011
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Ramatys> tendeu tux... vlws
<nuno_nunes> boas astro
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem astroo-
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Ramatys> e esta interface que estamos falando agora, o q é ?
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<Ramatys> melhor explicação de dash foi o comparativo shaushua
<nuno_nunes> ele esta a falar da interface unity
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Ramatys> estão estou usando essa interface unity ... é tipo um chat live de usuarios e amigos q dão suporte se necessario para pessoas perdidas como eu?!
<nuno_nunes> sim damos
<nuno_nunes> eu dou suporte mas vou logo a pesquisar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: mais ou menos, agente diz o lugar aonde ta o peixe, mas voce é quem vai lá pescar
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs
<Ramatys> saquei, melhor assim! mais conhecimento pa euu!!
<claudio-tux> :-D
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: o que quer saber sobre unity?
<Ramatys> como usuarios  e desenvolvedores, para um pc publico ou de uso comunitário o linux é o OS mais indicado ? mais seguro ?
<Ramatys> nd especifico , só fiquei curioso pq cliquei no suporte e cai aki sajsahushau....
<Ramatys> diferente dos suportes convencioanais de outros sites e afins...
<Ramatys> ai fiquei curioso ! tendeu ?
<claudio-tux> mais indicado eu já não sei, mas seguro ele é sim
<nuno_nunes> para useres sem experiencia o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :|
<astroo-> sem duvida
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: ou o linux mint
<Ramatys> hum, eu n trab c info. mas sempre sobra pra mim os pcs c " baidu anti virus" manja , então é sempre bom mudar um pouko ... menos trab pra mim...
<Ramatys> to pensando em quando pegar estes pc's da familia q são usuarios de hotmail e youtube, começa[r a colocar o ubunto por ex...
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: ja fiz isso a tempos
<claudio-tux> minha mae usa ubuntu a 4 anos
<claudio-tux> kkkk
<claudio-tux> minha irma e minha tia tambem
<claudio-tux> nunca mais me deram trabalho
<Ramatys> sei q a plataforma é linux e que existem variações, como ubunto e esse mint q nunca vi... mas existe um q tenha destaque entre usuarios ?
<Ramatys> shauhsuah então seis são ligeiros shuahsuah... eu só pensei nisso agora...
<nuno_nunes> eu uso linux a 11 anos
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: é o seguinte...
<nuno_nunes> quase 12
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> o ubuntu é muito facil
<claudio-tux> só não usa quem nao quer
<nuno_nunes> depende
<barna>  eu tb fiz isso claudio-tux, todo mundo usando ubuntu, quando instalei eles falaram "ta tudo diferente" ai eu falei q era uma atualização do windows, eles reclamaram no começo mas depois acustumaram....
<nuno_nunes> para alguns é um bicho de 7 cabeças :D
<Ramatys> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk atualização kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<claudio-tux> barna: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<claudio-tux> bela sacada
<barna> até minha avó ta usando.....
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: quando entrou o windows 8 ninguem queria
<claudio-tux> hoje tão tirando de letra
<claudio-tux> tudo é aprendizado
<claudio-tux> a ferramenta é muito facil
<claudio-tux> basta querer usa-la
<claudio-tux> que tiver o minimo de vontade de usar, consegue
<claudio-tux> a não ser que seja um jumento de carteirinha
<nuno_nunes> o windows é um monte de virus ambulante :|
<Ramatys> é tux, eu trab c eletronica e programação para sistemas embarcados... se eu mudar a cor de um botão o povo acha q é outro produto! entendo o que vc quer dizer c é facil... mas tem quem se desentenda...
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: depende, se tiver um bom antivirus e saber o que ta fazendo, não é nao
<Ramatys> ushausahu fui reparar o pc da namo c win7 e ela conseguio até ter as fotos criptografadas sobre condição de pagar para telas d volta shauhsau
<claudio-tux> ja no linux o cara pisa na merda e não se mela
<nuno_nunes> claudio-tux, ha um virus que o antivirus nao detecta
<nuno_nunes> em portugal se chama virus psp
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: por isso o cara tem que saber o que ta fazendo
<Ramatys> do ponto de vista de quem tem q arrumar os pc's e com o ponto de vista q adquiri aki brevemente... users de win q tem q manjar p poder usar shuahsua
<nuno_nunes> esse virus bloqueia o pc todo
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: quem usa windows tem que manjar de informatica muito mais do que usar o linux
<nuno_nunes> e eu demorei 1 hora a arranjar solucao :D
<nuno_nunes> claudio-tux, sabias que já virus para linux?
<Ramatys> é essa minha obs, p n correr riscos tem q manjar mesmo sahusahusa
<nuno_nunes> mas sao menos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: 0000,1% dos virus que estão vagando por aí
<claudio-tux> mesmo assim eu uso o antivirus
<claudio-tux> pode parecer paranoia
<nuno_nunes> eu no linux nao uso antivirus
<claudio-tux> mas eu uso o NOD32
<claudio-tux> com varredura em tempo real
<Ramatys> a mt tempo a trás ja trab um pouko com o Kurumin ... na época vi alguns relatos de virus... mas só quem ja tava navegando no hackerzone da coisa...
<claudio-tux> exatamente como funciona no windows
<nuno_nunes> no windows uso o eset smart security 7
<claudio-tux> nuno_nunes: é o mesmo
<claudio-tux> muito bom
<claudio-tux> ele pega virus para windows e linux
<nuno_nunes> mas no linux nao e internet security
<claudio-tux> geralmente uso ele pra limpar pendriver
<Ramatys> baum povo , vou tentar fazer o pendrive c boot... qq grito aki... muito obrigado pelas informações , tempo e suporte !
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: kurumin, das antigas mesmo
<Ramatys> sim mas eu nem fazia ideia do que eu tava fznd....
<barna> Ramatys, vc pode ficar aki de bobeira como eu e tar sempre aprendendo e se divertindo....
<Ramatys> então n me procupava c a origem e suas funcoes... só tava de bobeira c ele mesmo... hj tudo que passa na minha frente eu absorvo o max possivel shaushauh
<claudio-tux> Ramatys: blz, lembre-se, qualquer novo S.O. requer um pouco de pesquisa pra aprender a usar
<claudio-tux> não desista de primeira
<claudio-tux> e se desistir, não saia por aí dizendo que o linux é uma merda e que é dificil de mexer
<Ramatys> demoro! vlws a dica barna e tux eu vim perg de cara pq pensei q era outro tipo de suporte!
<barna> Ramatys, quando estiver no ubuntu, instala o xchat e volta aki
<nuno_nunes> desistir é morrer
<Ramatys> mas q baum, agora conheço outro tipo de comunidade :))
<nuno_nunes> :d
<claudio-tux> falow
<Ramatys> xchat... anotado
<barna> Ramatys, na verdade esse canal é de suporte tecnico, mas quanto ta de boas como agora a gente fica de papo
<Ramatys> vlws vc tbm nunes...
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um linux que a instalacao é feita em modo texto
<nuno_nunes> Ramatys, o xchat
<nuno_nunes> é o irc
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Ramatys> melhor exp de dash of ever !!
<Ramatys> shaushua
<claudio-tux> kkkk
<claudio-tux> é assim que funciona
<Ramatys> fui povo, vlws! PS* melhor suporte q ja tive, nunca ri trocando ideia c suporte nenhum shaushauhsau
<nuno_nunes> claudio-tux, eu ja usei linux e linux
<nuno_nunes> o meu primeiro foi o arch linux
<claudio-tux> primeiro?
<claudio-tux> puts
<nuno_nunes> Ramatys, tenta usar o ubuntu em virtual box
<nuno_nunes> ups
<nuno_nunes> eu me enganei
<claudio-tux> aí é pra sair correndo pedindo oração
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<nuno_nunes> o primeiro linux foi o mandrake
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna> meu primeiro foi o conectiva
<nuno_nunes> em 2002/2003
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> em que ano barna
<claudio-tux> ahh ta
<barna> acho  98
<nuno_nunes> e eu depois foi o mandrake
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> andei no suse
<claudio-tux> meu primeiro foi o velho kurumin
<nuno_nunes> :|
<claudio-tux> depois nem sei mais
<claudio-tux> ja experimentei tantas
<claudio-tux> acabei parando no ubuntu
<claudio-tux> desde a versão 7.04
<barna> Conectiva Linux Guarani 3.0 - Dezembro de 1998
<barna> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conectiva
<barna> depois redhat, debian e ubuntu 7.04
<claudio-tux> lembro dele, tambem já usei
<nuno_nunes> eu usei suse, opensuse, debian, red hat, fedora, fubuntu, ubuntu, mint e muitas outras
<claudio-tux> senão me engano juntou Mandrake e Conectiva e fizeram o mandriva
<nuno_nunes> sim foi
<nuno_nunes> e pclinuxos é baseado no mandriva
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> e é, dessa eu não sabia
<claudio-tux> leal
<claudio-tux> legal
<barna> galera, o render terminou aki, voltando pra edição.....
<nuno_nunes> claudio-tux, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pclinuxos
<nuno_nunes> o mint tem duas versoes
<nuno_nunes> ubuntu e debian
<nuno_nunes> :D
<claudio-tux> to ligado
<claudio-tux> não gostei muito do mint
<nuno_nunes> duas versoes distinttas
<nuno_nunes> o mint usa as bases do ubuntu e repos
<claudio-tux> muito cheio de firulas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> que versao usas-te
<nuno_nunes> cinnamon ou mate
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> ou kde
<claudio-tux> acho que são tantas opções que acaba afugentando novos usuarios
<nuno_nunes> o pessoa que usava o ubuntu passaram o mint
<nuno_nunes> eu fui um deles
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> e por mim deixei de usar as base do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> e passei para a base arch
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> :)
<claudio-tux> :)7
<nuno_nunes> e uso uma rolling distro
<nuno_nunes> quando instalei este manjaro passou para versao 0.8.8 e agora vai na versão 0.8.10 sem ter que formatar o pc
<nuno_nunes> :D
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-30
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<Mario88> Boa noite, alguém pode me ajudar ? Uso a versão 13 e queria atualizar para a 14. Como faço?
<Mario88> Via terminal ou pio com o download mesmo
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<Akumaa> alguem online pode me dar uma ajuda com ipv6 ?
<barna> Akumaa, on line, mas num entendo patavinas de rede
<barna> mas quem sabe.....
<astroo-> Akumaa  ve o privado
<Ramatys> ta ai Barna
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<oliveira123> E ai galera
<barna> blz?
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<Bana> Ola
<Bana> nao estou conseguindo assistir um video num site de concurso
<Bana> la eles usam o flow player
<Bana> ja atualizei o flash
<Bana> e usei o chromium, mas nada
<Bana> alguem sabe dizer o que pode estar acontecendo
<Fabricio> bom dia pessoal
<Fabricio> alguém aqui ministra algum tipo de treinamento em linux / ubuntu ?
<Fabricio> fui convidado a dar um treinamento para usuários básicos (vindos do Windows) e gostaria de indicação de algum material didático livre
<renebarbosa> Fabricio, guiafoca
<renebarbosa> e tem o manual do Ubuntu em pt-BR também
<Fabricio> valeu renebarbosa ! Estava pensando no Guiafoca em relação aos comandos, já o ubuntu, talvez tenha que adaptar conteúdo  do manual do Ubuntu mesmo
<renebarbosa> tem umas vídeo aulas no YouTube
<renebarbosa> você pode usá-las como base pra criar sua apresentação
<renebarbosa> deixe-me achar aqui
<renebarbosa> 1 min
<Fabricio> mas se houver alguém aqui com um material já pronto para me basear seria interessante
<Fabricio> como não tenho experiência em treinamentos, fico meio perdido em relação a preparação do material
<renebarbosa> nao lembro o nome do canal
<renebarbosa> rs
<renebarbosa> LibreOffice 4.3 saiu
<renebarbosa> =)
<Cootraps> Bom dia, gostaria de uma ajuda  com relação ao ubuntu + FileZilla Server. Tenho um servidor  que recebe clientes  via AP para captura de dados de determinados equipamentos , mais para funcionar a troca de informação o equipamentos busca por padrão na unidade C uma pasta chamada empresa1. Como posso fazer no ubuntu para solucionar esse problema já que uso um emulador “WINE” para rodar o FileZilla.
<liberie> Cootraps:
<liberie> tarde
<Carom> Boa tarde pessoal!   Por favor, nao custa confirmar... o Ubuntu 14.04 de 64bits  RECONHECE 8GB de Ram ??? Há um limite para reconhecer? Muito OBRIGADO !!!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<liberie> Carom: claro que sim
<liberie> ate 128TiB de RAM voce esta beleza (na teoria)
<Carom> :D   Obrigado!  Perguntei pq eu tenho 4gb de Ram e ele so mostra 3.7    quero por ubuntu pro meu irmao que tem 8gb de ram...
<liberie> ele mostra 3,7 por que no minimo voce deve ter alguma placa de video onboard
<liberie> e ta compartilhando a ram
<liberie> reduz a memoria da onboard (e se tiver usando offboard desliga isso)
<Carom> muitooo Obrigado !!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<matrixlcboy> ola galera , tenho windows 7 e quero colocar o ubuntu mais tenho algumas duvidas
<matrixlcboy> alguem pode me audar
<astroo-> matrixlcboy  ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<chuim> matrixlcboy, quer instalar em dual boot?
<matrixlcboy> entao  tenho  o Steam intalado quero saber se vou perder meus jogos
<chuim> depende, nao sei onde vc instalou os jogos :P
<matrixlcboy> e o que seria o dual boot
<chuim> dual boot tu teria o windows e o ubuntu pra escolher quando ligar o computador
<matrixlcboy> sim  seria uma boa
<matrixlcboy> como fço
<astroo-> primeiro usa o livecd do ubuntu sem instalar para ver se corre bem
<chuim> isso depende como estão tuas partições, recomento treinar numa máquina virtual antes de tentar fazer algo
<chuim> para nao correr risco de apagar o que não quer
<matrixlcboy> so tenho uma partiçao
<matrixlcboy> ah eu nao tenho arquivos inportantes
<chuim> então tu teria que redimensionar usando o gparted com o ubuntu, mas é sempre recomendado fazer backup do que for crítico
<matrixlcboy> partido do zero com pc formatado como seria
<chuim> vc nao vai conseguir jogar tudo o que possui com o steam no ubuntu
<chuim> aí fica mais fácil
<chuim> tem uma opção na instalação pra usar todo o disco
<astroo-> o dual e sempre util
<matrixlcboy> entao como faço entao nesse caso
<chuim> é, pra quem está começando eu faria dual
<chuim> o gparted eh um particionador grafico bastante facil de usar, vc só precisa liberar alguns GB pro Ubuntu
<chuim> na instalação vai ter uma opção de particionamento manual, se escolher ela vc vai usar o gparted
<matrixlcboy> entao eu baixo gparted e o ubunto e isso
<chuim> gparted vem no ubuntu
<matrixlcboy> no yutube tem algum totorial
<chuim> sim, tem varios
<chuim> pq não tenta numa maquina virtual primeiro?
<chuim> vc pode instalar olhando o youtube... e quando sentir coragem pode fazer no seu pc
<matrixlcboy> vc tem o nome de uma maquina virtual espesica
<chuim> instale o virtualbox, bem fácil de usar
<matrixlcboy> me diz uma coisa e meus driver  de video som net
<chuim> funciona direto normalmente
<chuim> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkiqTxWT2vg
<matrixlcboy> ok muito obrigado chuim, boa noite.
<chuim> boa noite ;)
<bana> o
<bana> olá
<barna> olá
<bana> estou querendo saber se existe alguma atualizacão do flash player para assistir videos. youtube, vimeo e outros rodam, mas tem uns num site e comcurso que nao. alguém sabe resolver isso?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> bana instala o google chrome
<nuno_nunes> D:
<nuno_nunes> te a ultima versao do flash
<astroo-> barna  ola
<barna> astroo-, olá
<barna> eu to usando flash no firefox em todos os sites de boa
<barna> no chromiun da uns pau de vez em sempre
<nuno_nunes> barna o chromiun nao usa a ultima versao do flash
<nuno_nunes> so usa o flash do 11.2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e google chrome 14
<nuno_nunes> :D
<bana> ja instalei o chromium e nada mudou
<bana> sei que o site usa flow player, que é um similar pago do flash
<nuno_nunes> instala o google chrome
<bana> no windows e ios entra normal
<nuno_nunes> o flash no linux e 11.2
<bana> chrome diz que é incapaz de abrir o video
<nuno_nunes> flow player isso e o que
<nuno_nunes> algum virus
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> www.google.com/intl/pt-PT/chrome
<bana> chromium não é o chrome?
<alvaro> não
<bana> ahhh, blz gratidao
<bana> vou tentar aq
<bana> :)
<alvaro> instala o pepper flash
<alvaro> é o unico que dá certo no chromium
<chuim> na verdade o chromium é a base do chrome
<alvaro> base só
<alvaro> mas tem muitas diferenças
<chuim> quais seriam? tirando a parte que o google adiciona
<chuim> sei que o chrome tem o esquema de user os padroes de busca do usuario para publicidade direcionada
<nuno_nunes> que pub
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o chrome e nunca vi pub
<chuim> adblock? :P
<nuno_nunes> eu nao  uso nada disso
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> es do contra como eu...
<nuno_nunes> quem
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, quem
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<Adriano_> Boa noite a todos.
<astroo-> ola
<Adriano_> Eu sou um novo usuário e instalei o ubuntu 14.04.
<Adriano_> oi astroo
<Adriano_> fiz uma partição raia, uma home e uma outra de swap.
<Adriano_> estou tentando instalar o java para conseguir usar os sites do itaú e da cef, mas ainda não consegui.
<barna> Adriano_, 1 seg
<Adriano_> segui os pssos que encontrados em alguns sites, assisti a um video mas nã sei onde estou errando. Não conheço praticamente nada de linux. Alguém poderia me dar alguma dica? De como eu posso descobrir o que está faltando.
<barna> Adriano_, ubuntu 14.04?
<Adriano_> isso ubuntu 14.04.
<barna> Adriano_, sobre o java?
<Adriano_> eu não sei nem localizar onde está instalado o meu navegador.
<Adriano_> eu estou tentando instalar o java.
<Adriano_> Sim barna, sobre o java.
<barna> Adriano_, me conta o q vc fez pra tentar saber o q está errado, to no 3g aki, demorando pra carregar os tutoriais q tenho aki
<Adriano_> fiz uma partição raiz, uma home e uma outra de swap.
<Adriano_> depois instalei, ou acho que instalei, o java conforme vi em um video dito "oficial".
<Adriano_> vou tentar colar o caminho de onde está instalado. só um momento.
<barna> Adriano_, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/install-oracle-java-6-7-or-8-ubuntu-14-04/
<Adriano_> Obrigado barna, vou verificar esse link que me passou.
<barna> Adriano_, to tentando um em portugues, mas a internet ta leeeeeeenta......
<barna> Adriano_, me conta se rolou depois
<Adriano_> ok, meu inglês é mar ou meno, mas entendendo um pouco. valeu
<barna> :)
<barna> ah, antes q eu esqueça
<barna> Adriano_, Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux
<Adriano_> Obrigado.
<Adriano_> Deu uma mensagem que não tem arquivo disponível.
<barna> vc vai achar algumas dificuldades no inicio, mas logologo vai se apaixonar!
<Adriano_>  There are no actual Java files in this PPA.   More info:  - for Oracle Java 7: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html - for Oracle Java 8: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<Adriano_> eu já tinha instalado algumas versões anteriores do ubuntu, mas nunca tentei aprender realmente.
<alvaro> Adriano_ tentou na  Central de Programas?
<barna> Adriano_, vc deu o sudo apt-get update?
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<barna> Adriano_, ta ai?
<Adriano_> Oi gente, desculpa é que eu estou lendo alguns testos sobre como instalar.
<barna> Adriano_, ok, se precisar de ajuda pede ai!
<Adriano_> eu baixei o jre diretamente do site do java e segui as instruções do site viva o linux.
<Adriano_> vou tentar ler um pouco mais a respeito e posto os resultados, obrigado.
<barna> Adriano_, blz, vc ta indo pelo caminho mais dicifil, mas vc quem manda!
<Adriano_> me fala o mais fácil.
<Adriano_> eu não conheço nada.
<barna> Adriano_, adicionar o PPA nos repositorios e instalar por lá....
<Adriano_> se tiver um caminho mais fácil eu agradeço.
<barna> Adriano_, sabe a playstore do android ou applestore do iphone? o ubuntu funciona da mesma forma.
<Adriano_> eu tentei instalar via ppa, agora mesmo, porém apareceu uma mensagem dizendo que não tem o repositório.
<barna> Adriano_, eu vou fazer com vc o processo ok? eu to usando ele aki
<Adriano_> ok, agradeço.
<barna> Adriano_, abre o terminal e cola o seguinte comando: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<barna> ps, no terminal ctrl+c e ctrl+v não funcionam, tem q usar o botão direito do mouse
#ubuntu-br 2014-07-31
<barna> Adriano_, quando tiver feito me avisa
<Adriano_> ok, fiz.
<barna> o q apareceu?
<Adriano_> só um momemto.
<Adriano_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Adriano_> [sudo] password for adriano:   Oracle Java (JDK) Installer (automatically downloads and installs Oracle JDK6 / JDK7 / JDK8). There are no actual Java files in this PPA.   More info:  - for Oracle Java 7: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html - for Oracle Java 8: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html  Debian installation instructions: http://www.webupd8.o
<Adriano_> sobre o link acima, era onde eu estava pesquisando.
<barna> Adriano_, ele num pede pra dar enter depois disso?
<Adriano_> sim pede.
<barna> ok, ai aparece um monte de gpg: XXXX
<barna> ?
<Adriano_> ok , cliquei em ok.
<Adriano_> e apareceur essas opçoes de gpg
<barna> agora coloca o comando: sudo apt-get update
<barna> vai aparecer um monte de coisas rolando na tela, quando acabar me avisa
<Adriano_> ok
<Adriano_> pronto
<barna> :)
<Adriano_> é só isso?
<barna> agora o comando: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Adriano_> está processando...
<barna> Adriano_, massa, enquanto isso vou te explicar o q fizemos.
<Adriano_> 50%
<Adriano_> ok
<barna> o primeiro comando vc adicionou o repositorio PPA webupd8team/java a sua lista de canais de software acessiveis pelo ubuntu, como na playstore.
<barna> o segundo recarregou a lista de programas disponiveis pra baixar e instalar
<barna> e o terceiro vc baixou e instalou o programa propriamente dito
<barna> Adriano_, tudo isso poderia ter sido feito por modo de janelas e clicas avançar, mas explicar isso aki por modo texto é muito mais dificil do que te passar os comandos
<Adriano_> ok entendi.
<Adriano_> eu fiz algumas outras instalações em modo gráfico. Não sabia que era possível. Instalei o google Chrome e o Opera, para ir me familiarizando com o ubuntu.
<Adriano_> a instalação do java já está pronta? o terminal voltou ao prompt.
<barna> Adriano_, massa, eu costumo usar modo grafico tb, mas explicar aki é fogo......
<barna> sim, agora re-inicia o firefox e seja feliz
<Adriano_> acabei de ativar o java no mozilla. obrigado pela ajuda. agora vou tentar instalar o guardião do itau.
<barna> Adriano_, outra coisa, todos nos aki somos usuarios dispostos a ajudar outros usuarios e aprender, mas nem sempre estamos aki o tempo todo, muitas vezes demoramos a responder, as vezes mais de hora, então quando vieres aki, tenha muuuuuuita paciensia
<barna> Adriano_, massa, qualquer coisas estamos ai
<Adriano_> obrigado, compreendo, eu gostaria de aprender bem para poder contribuir também.
<Adriano_> boa noite a todos, de vez em sempre vou aparecer por aqui.
<barna> Adriano_, eu comecei assim, quando cheguei 5 anos traz sabia um basico, hoje to sempre ajudando (na medida do possivel)
<barna> sem falar q aki foi a minha grande escola de linux
<Gui_> Olá
<Gui_> Boa noite
<jose__> tank you
<jose__> whenever I try to copy or paste files over 400MB of my system hangs, and mitigate or solve the problem?
<jose__> sempre que eu tento copiar pasta ou arquivos com mais de 400MB meu sistema trava, como amenizar ou resolver o problema?
<jose__> e tambem o voçês tem a fala sobre o a versão 14 do ubuntun?!
<jose__> and Also what you guys have to talk about the the version 14 of ubuntun?!
<KurtKraut> jose__, Isso é um forte sinal de fim de vida útil do HD
<barna> ou falta de memoria ram
<barna> jose__, em portugues por favor, em ingles #ubuntu
 * barna volta logo
<barna> minha experiencia pessoal com o 14.04 está sendo muito boa, estou usando em um computador tido como "velho" dual core 1.6 3gb ram, e ta fluindo q é uma beleza......
<barna> varias novidades, nem todos do meu agrado, mas num é possivel agradar a gregos e troianos...
<renebarbosa> jose__, olha o gnome-disks ou passa o smartctl nos teus discos
<renebarbosa> :x
<renebarbosa> já saiu
<barna> eu adoro essa galera q entra, fala, pergunta e sai na hora q a gente começa a responder
<renebarbosa> né
<SidBR> alguem pode me ajudar com webcam?
<renebarbosa> qual o problema com a cam?
<renebarbosa> quanto mais detalhes, melhor
<SidBR> nao reconhece ela
<SidBR> nao abre em nenhum site
<SidBR> ou programa
<SidBR> e antes ela pegava
<astroo-> diz que chip e
<renebarbosa> vc ta usando notebook? desktop? qual o modelo da cam? qual o modelo do notebook?
<SidBR> desktop
<SidBR> a cam é uma bem vagabunda
<SidBR> no lsusb ta cretive labs
<SidBR> mas nao consigo agilizar nada, nao consigo fazer ela funcionar
<barna> SidBR, manda a linha da webcam do lsusb
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SidBR> eu creio que seja dela
<SidBR> nao manjo nada...
<barna> SidBR, no cheese ela funciona?
<SidBR> Bus 004 Device 007: ID 062a:4101 Creative Labs
<SidBR> nao funciona em nada
<SidBR> nem cheese
<SidBR> nem guvcview
<SidBR> nem kamerka
<SidBR> nada nada
<SidBR> e meu gstreamer nao abre... oq será?
<LeoExtreme> alguem pode me dizer onde eu encontro o linux ubunto 14.01 em portugues?
<LeoExtreme> ops é na versão 14.04
<renebarbosa> LeoExtreme, ubuntu.com
<SidBR> alguem tem ideia de como posso fazer minha cam funcionar de novo?
<barna> LeoExtreme, na instalação vc seleciona portugues do brasil, depois de instalado entra em suporte a idiomas e baixa o resto dos pacotes de tradução
<barna> LeoExtreme, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<barna> SidBR, pesquisando aki
<LeoExtreme> obrigado, tenho outra duvida, o Ubunto 14.04 ja vem com driver de rede?
<SidBR> eu pesqiusei bastnate e nao encontrei nada
<renebarbosa> LeoExtreme, depende de qual driver de rede você tá falando. A maioria já vem bundled no kernel.
<SidBR> nao quero ter que formatar por causa de uma web cam
<barna> SidBR, tem como vc testar ela em outro comp pra verificar se ela num queimou?
<renebarbosa> Alguns específicos não, mas você pode instalar via instalador de drivers adicionais.
<SidBR> nao tem
<SidBR> mas a cam nao saiu do lugar que está
<SidBR> e ela pegava antes
<SidBR> ASOIUDHUIASHDUAI
<renebarbosa> alguma coisa houve ai?
<barna> SidBR, ja tive esse problema, cam grudada no monitor do desk e do dia pra noite ela queimar
<renebarbosa> atualização de software
<SidBR> eu queria saber pq nao consigo fazer meu wine funcionar direito nessa versão...
<renebarbosa> falta de energia
<renebarbosa> etc
<LeoExtreme> renebarbosa, e de Wirless a tem nele?
<renebarbosa> LeoExtreme, como disse antes, depende. :) No meu atual ultrabook tudo foi reconhecido numa boa
<renebarbosa> mas em meu notebook antigo era necessário instalar o driver proprietário da broadcom
<barna> LeoExtreme, 98% dos drives ja vem nele, vc pode testar ele num live pendrive ou live cd pra ver se tudo funciona antes de instalar
<LeoExtreme> ok, obrigado
<renebarbosa> nesse meu agora a única coisa que não funcionou out of box foi a placa de vídeo
<renebarbosa> o driver open source (radeon) ainda é muito crú
<LeoExtreme> o Ubunto 14.01 tem melhor desempenho q o Windows 8.1?
<renebarbosa> então, fglrx nela
<renebarbosa> nunca usei 8.1 , nao sei te responder
<barna> LeoExtreme, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk vc ta brincadeira né? eu li, uma ferrari tem desempenho melhore que um fiat uno 0km?
<renebarbosa> mas mesmo em um raro acontecimento o desempenho nao seja melhor
<renebarbosa> estabilidade e segurança compensam
<LeoExtreme> vou sair do Windows pro Linux, por causa dos vírus que existem no Windows
<barna> LeoExtreme, Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux.
<barna> LeoExtreme, vc vai encontrar algumas dificuldades no inicio pelas quebras de paradigmas, mas logologo vc acostuma e nunca mais vai querer voltar pro windows
<LeoExtreme> ok, obrigado pela dica
<barna> SidBR, ja tentou trocar de porta a webcam?
<LeoExtreme> Estou baixando o Ubunto 14.04
<SidBR> sim testei em todas
<SidBR> ja vi gente com o mesmo problema
<LeoExtreme> a Instaação do Ubundo é dificil como dizem?
<renebarbosa> nah
<barna> SidBR, faz o seguinte, tira ela e da um lsusb, depois coloca de volta e da outro lsusb e ve se algo muda no resultado
<renebarbosa> a instalação da maioria das distribuições Linux é bem simples
<renebarbosa> só algumas que ainda são meio chatas
<barna> LeoExtreme, muito mais simples q a do windows, a unica parte chata é o particionamento do HD, isso realmente é chato, mas em OS vc tem isso, seja linux seja windows
<barna> ps, como estamos no canal Ubuntu-BR, estou falando unica e exclusivamente do ubuntu!
<LeoExtreme> Obrgado, mais uma vez
<barna> LeoExtreme, todos somos usuarios dispostos a ajudar e aprender! precisando estamos aki
<LeoExtreme> valeu :)
<barna> LeoExtreme, mas lembrando q estamos aki por livre e espontânea vontade, as vezes demoramos a responder.
<LeoExtreme> ok, tempo tenho de sobra kkkkk
<barna> no meu caso eu fico trabalhando e com o irc aberto, na hora q da uma folguinha colo aki, as vezes demoro 30min pra responder!
<LeoExtreme> ok valeu pelas dicas :)
<LeoExtreme> amanhã acho q ja estou ocom o Ubunto
<SidBR> continua a mesma coisa mudandoa  cam de porta
<LeoExtreme> acho não, tenho certeza
<barna> LeoExtreme, :D
<LeoExtreme> ;)
<barna> SidBR, nops, faz um lsusb com a cam Desplugada e outro com ela plugada, pra ver se muda o resultado
<LeoExtreme> valeu :)
<barna> LeoExtreme, se precisar de ajuda pra particionar, da ideia, tenho uma paciencia de jó.....
<SidBR> nada
<SidBR> acho que minha camera is dead
<SidBR> :(
<barna> SidBR, eu tambem
<SidBR> mas assim do nada
<SidBR> que triste
<SidBR> UHASIHDUIOHASIUD
<SidBR> vou perder cocotas na cam HUIASOHDIUASHUIDA
<SidBR> vc resolvem duvidas do wine tb?
<barna> cabei de falar q to trabalhando e as vezes demoro pra responder, ai o kra pede ajuda q eu posso ajudar e sai 5min depois de fazer a pergunta
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<OEstagiario> bom dia a todos
<renebarbosa> hi
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem sabe pq depois q instala o wine o thunderbird bagunça tudo pra abrir anexos?
<OEstagiario> Elfon: a principio não tem nada haver uma cosia com a outra...
<OEstagiario> EU NUNCA tive problema pelomenos
<Elfon> hm
<wellington> bom dia
<OEstagiario> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<OEstagiario> E SE AS CONTAS DO UBUNTU ONE...COM TODOS LOGINS E SENHAS VAZASSEM NA REDE NO ULTIMO DIA DE EXISTÊNCIA???
<alvaro> vai ser uma festa
<LeoExtreme> tem como gravar o Ubunto 14.04 em um pendrive?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro>  a varios tutoriais falando disso
<OEstagiario> fato alvaro ... só resta saber se é verdade
<OEstagiario> na teoria ja tem gente que tem...
<alvaro> OEstagiario olha isso
<alvaro> saiu
<LeoExtreme> para min gravar ele no pendrive vou usar o Universal-USB-Install, ele é bom?
<wellington> bom dia pessoal, tem alguem aqui que é colaborador da distribuição?
<liberie> dia
<Ziober> bom dia
<Ziober> Preciso de ajuda: estou com ubuntu 14.04 instalado e quando tento salvar meus contatos no evolution a tela escurece e fica travada. Alguém pode me ajudar
<Ziober> estou com ubuntu 14.04 instalado e quando tento salvar meus contatos no evolution a tela escurece e fica travada. Alguém pode me ajudar
<renebarbosa> Ziober, tenta o Thunderbird
<Ziober> o thunderbird para mim não resolve e me adaptei melhor ao evolution
<chuim> \o/     ¬o
<Ziober> exit
<JETHER> OLÁ
<josemir> como atualizar o ubuntu 12.04, para versão mas recente, está tanto erro quanto tento atualizar.
<josemir> erro ao atualizar
<renebarbosa> qual eh o erro
<josemir> Falha ao obter a atualização. Pode ser algum problema com a rede.
<Ziober> não consigo visualizar as mensagens no thunderbird, eu clico na mensagem, não esta abrindo, alguém pode me orientar?
<Ziober> não consigo visualizar as mensagens no thunderbird, eu clico na mensagem, não esta abrindo, alguém pode me orientar?
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<FernandoK> Tarde...
<FernandoK> Preciso saber se tem como eu instalar o Ubuntu em um HD externo e depois usa-lo como interno. Tenho um netbook sem drive de cd, a ideia era utilizar o USB par ainstalar o SO no SDD depois colocar o SDD para rodar no netbook
<FernandoK> alguem?
<renebarbosa> não seria mais fácil criar um USB bootável e simplesmente instalar o Ubuntu no netbook?
<wellington> ia dar a mesma idéia
<nuno_nunes> usa o unetbootin para criar o pen
<nuno_nunes> :)
<wellington> :D
<FernandoK> Através do pendrive instalo o sistema no SSD já no netbook?
<renebarbosa> yep
<FernandoK> Beleza! Farei isso então. Grato!
<renebarbosa> dependendo da config do netbook
<renebarbosa> eu recomendaria usar o xubuntu ou o lubuntu
<renebarbosa> pode ser que o Ubuntu "default" não rode muito bem
<nuno_nunes> queres instalar o linux no disco externo
<renebarbosa> os dois que citei acima usam sistemas com exigências menores de recursos
<nuno_nunes> ou no interno do pc
<nuno_nunes> renebarbosa, eu sei disso
<renebarbosa> logo, o desempenho pode ser melhor
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nao uso isso
<nuno_nunes> :D
<renebarbosa> nuno_nunes, tava falando pro FernandoK xP
<FernandoK> na real quero instalar para usa-lo no netbook direto mesmo. A ideia era utilizar o USB do exteno para instalar no SSD
<renebarbosa> hehehe
<nuno_nunes> eu sei
<nuno_nunes> FernandoK, sim da
<FernandoK> O netbook é um Acer Aspire one, 751
<FernandoK> Intel Atom 1.33, com 2 gb de ram
<renebarbosa> FernandoK, então vai de unetbootin mesmo e pendrive bootável
<renebarbosa> instala ele direto no HD espetado em tua máquina
<FernandoK> E agora o SSD
<renebarbosa> forma mais rápida e prática eh essa
<nuno_nunes> FernandoK,  nao uses o ubuntu puro
<FernandoK> massa...
<FernandoK> alguma versão mais indicada pra essa config de hardware?
<nuno_nunes> instala o xubuntu
<nuno_nunes> é a mesma base
<renebarbosa> nessa máquina aí o Ubuntu vai ficar "pesado"
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> e mais leve
<renebarbosa> não o ubuntu específicamente, mas o ambiente Unity
<FernandoK> Massa... vou procurar! Grato!!!
<nuno_nunes> renebarbosa, o unity é pesado como o windows vista
<renebarbosa> vai de Lubuntu (Ubuntu + LXDE) ou Xubuntu (Ubuntu + XFCE)
<nuno_nunes> FernandoK, o xubuntu é leve e se recomenda
<renebarbosa> nuno_nunes, eu não o acho pesado, uso em meu ultrabook tranquilamente
<renebarbosa> a questão é que ele tem requisitos mínimos não muito amigáveis a máquinas mais antigas
<renebarbosa> a partir de um core2duo já funciona tranquilamente
<nuno_nunes> renebarbosa, eu tenho 4 gb de ram com um terminal aberto, hexchat e vlc e chrome as vezes chega a 1.2 gb de ram
<nuno_nunes> :D
<renebarbosa> tenho um desktop com core2duo, 4 gb de ram e chipset intel
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um core 2
<nuno_nunes> da intel
<renebarbosa> funciona muito bem o Unity no 14.04
<nuno_nunes> o meu pc tem 6 anos
<renebarbosa> nuno_nunes, memória foi feita pra ser usada mesmo, não ligo pra isso heheeh
<nuno_nunes> :D
<FernandoK> o netbook so uso para estudos... nada muito pesado.
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.15.5-2-ARCH x86_64 ** Distro: ArchLinux ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2410  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 82,6% free ** Disk: Total: 331,7GiB, 52,7% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast
<nuno_nunes> Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 1h 21m 9s **
<renebarbosa> meu unity roda com uns 500~700 mb de RAM
<renebarbosa> o firefox geralmente tá com 2, 2.3 GB
<renebarbosa> como tenho 16 GB
<nuno_nunes> renebarbosa, nao ligues ao meu linux
<renebarbosa> nem ligo pra quanto os aplicativos estão usando
<renebarbosa> kkk
<nuno_nunes> sem apps abertas
<nuno_nunes> o meu esta em 700 mb agora
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> renebarbosa, mas eu já nao uso ubuntu :D
<renebarbosa> meu uso geralmente envolve maquinas virtuais
<renebarbosa> varias abas no firefox
<renebarbosa> entao eh normal usar 8, 10 GB de RAM
<nuno_nunes> a grafica do meu é faraca
<nuno_nunes> fraca
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> uma intel x3100
<nuno_nunes> :D
<renebarbosa> o meu tem 2 placas de video
<renebarbosa> uma intel que nao lembro o modelo agora (onboard)
<renebarbosa> e uma radeon hd7000
<renebarbosa> soh na placa de video externa tem 1 GB de memória
<renebarbosa> hehehe
<nuno_nunes> mas o meu outro pc tem uma apu da amd
<nuno_nunes> e tem um ecra led partida
<nuno_nunes> :D
<renebarbosa> nuno_nunes, já usei arch por um bom tempo
<renebarbosa> mas quando começaram a brincar de matar a distro nas atualizações
<renebarbosa> eu deixei de lado
<nuno_nunes> e tem uefi lol
<nuno_nunes> o arch até bom :)
<renebarbosa> hoje como não tenho tempo, prefiro as distros user-friendly
<nuno_nunes> renebarbosa, eu uso o arch e manjaro
<renebarbosa> entao sempre to de ubuntu ou fedora
<nuno_nunes> renebarbosa, tenta o manjaro e bem melhor que o arch
<nuno_nunes> no manjaro uso a versao testing
<nuno_nunes> :D
<renebarbosa> nah, curto nao. o modelo rolling release pra mim eh quebrado
<renebarbosa> uma hora ou outra vc vai ter dor de cabeça
<nuno_nunes> no manjaro nao tens
<renebarbosa> prefiro usar coisas pouco mais velhas mas que não me enchem o saco
<nuno_nunes> pk está sempre apagar o ficheiros das reppos :D
<renebarbosa> hehe
<renebarbosa> ja tive meu tempo
<renebarbosa> de fuçador de distro, agora soh quero uma que funcione e não me abuse
<renebarbosa> uso linux desde 2007
<nuno_nunes> renebarbosa, eu so tive um problema no manjaro e eu corrigi o erro via terminal
<renebarbosa> ja usei slack, debian, gentoo , arch
<renebarbosa> hoje em dia nao tenho tempo nem saco
<renebarbosa> pra nenhuma delas
<renebarbosa> hehe
<renebarbosa> pra vc ter ideia
<renebarbosa> meu ultra tava rodando o 12.04
<renebarbosa> até sair o 14.04
<renebarbosa> 2 anos sem me amolar
<renebarbosa> ehehe
<nuno_nunes> eu uso linux desde 2003
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei red hat, mandrake, connectiva, suse, open suse, mandriva (mandrake + connectiva), ubuntu, debian, pclinuxos, mint, arch, manjaro e outras
<nuno_nunes> a minha primeira distro foi o mandrake
 * barna acha q ta tendo um dejavu
<nuno_nunes> barna pk
<nuno_nunes> :D
<liberie> usou conectiva ? qual ver sao
<jefferson> Boa tarde
<jefferson> !!
<jefferson> Gostaria de usar o ubuntu no meu moto g?
<liberie> ?
<liberie> desktop ubuntu conectando com moto g via MTP
<liberie> ou voce esta querendo colocar Ubuntu no celular (se for esse o caso, nao)
<jefferson> Na verdade existe uma rom do proprio sistema ubuntu para celular
<liberie> sim
<liberie> isso eu sei
<jefferson> gostaria de saber se e possivel instalar no meu moto g?
<liberie> o TOcuh
<liberie> mas funciona apenas com o Nexus 4
<jefferson> Correto
<liberie> nao tem suporte a o motoG (a o hw dele)
<jefferson> Certo, somente essa seria a duvida
<jefferson> Obrigado.
<liberie> de nada
<liberie> nexus 4 , 7 e 10
<liberie> de boa
<renebarbosa> na verdade tem uma rom
<renebarbosa> sendo desenvolvida pelo pessoal do XDA
<renebarbosa> mas ainda eh experimental
<renebarbosa> ou seja
<renebarbosa> melhor nao usar
<liberie> renebarbosa: nesses casos e bom nem citar
<liberie> pois a chance de hard-brick e MUITO alta
<renebarbosa> é aquilo, o cara sabe que existe e está em desenvolvimento
<renebarbosa> se quiser testar, eh conta em risco do responsável
<renebarbosa> =]
<liberie> dificil e usuario final ter essa percep??ao
<renebarbosa> usuário final não estaria atrás de roms customizadas
<renebarbosa> se o cara tem a curiosidade de testar isso, deve ter o bom senso em não usar coisas experimentais
<renebarbosa> hehe
<renebarbosa> ou pelo menos, não usar em seu celular de "produção"
<renebarbosa> ou no celular da irmã, primo, tia, etc
<renebarbosa> enfim
<liberie> renebarbosa: voce nao imagina quantos ja vi perder celular desde o android 1.0
<renebarbosa> acontece
<Mari> Ola
<Mari> Trabalho com o Ubuntu 14 e ele ficou mudo
<Mari> e eu não consigo ''desmutar''
<Mari> como trabalho com voip preciso que funcione o fone, mas nao consigo o que posso fazer? alguem sabe?
<Mari> alguém?
<ricardobarbosams> e ae Mari
<Mari> oi
<Mari> ricardobarbosams: pode me ajudar?
<ricardobarbosams> Mari, se eu souber
<ricardobarbosams> manda ai
<ricardobarbosams> :)
<Mari> uso ubuntu 14
<Mari> e o som ficou mudo sozinho
<Mari> e nao consigo ''desmutar''
<Mari> ele nao reconhece o fone usb
<ricardobarbosams> hum
<Mari> tava normalzito
<ricardobarbosams> vc clicando ali no traydoc ele nao aparece?
<Mari> desculpa, traydoc?
 * ricardobarbosams traydoc= perto do relogio
<Mari> ele aparece
<Mari> como mudo
<ricardobarbosams> vc clica e aumenta nao aparece nada
<ricardobarbosams> vc nao consegue mudar por ali?
<Mari> mas quando eu clico pra desabilitar a ''caixinha do mudo, ele nao deixa
<Mari> ele nem deixa eu arrastar a barra de volume
<Mari> como se nao fosse possível clicar entende
<ricardobarbosams> veja se tem o comando mixer
<ricardobarbosams> abre ele via terminal como root
<Mari> sou meio leiga oq eu tenho que digitar exatamente?
<Mari> atualizei o sudo apt get
<Mari> achei um alsamixer
<Mari> é isso?
<ricardobarbosams> pode ser
<ricardobarbosams> Mari, usa ele
<ricardobarbosams> talvez esteja com volume baixo
<ricardobarbosams> o melhor e o mixer
<Mari> bah olha só
<Mari> ja usei essa budega
<Mari> tava o automute enable
<Mari> eu desabilitei mas continua mudo :'(
<Mari> deixei tudo com som
<Mari> tenho que dar algum comando pra salvar oq eu fiz no alsamixer ou só dar esc?
<Mari> tenho o pulse audio será que é isso? ele nao ta entrando
<ricardobarbosams> alsactl store
<ricardobarbosams> ja tive problema por usar 2 ou mais tipo de mixer para gerenciar isso
<ricardobarbosams> da um conflito
<ricardobarbosams> derruba tudo
<ricardobarbosams> tah usando o gnome neh?
<Mari> ubuntu
<Mari> 14
<Mari> LTS
<Mari> #chatiada
<ricardobarbosams> eu to no slackware kde
<ricardobarbosams> vc abrindo como root o mixer do gnome
<ricardobarbosams> nao deixa vc editar o mute?/
<ricardobarbosams> nao deixa vc editar o mute?
<Mari> nao to no gnome to no ubuntu
<Mari> ricardobarbosams: viu minha msg? eu nao estou no gnome, estou no ubuntu 14
<ricardobarbosams> o ubuntu 14 usa o gnome
<ricardobarbosams> ao menos q esteja na versao server
<Mari> entendi nao sabia disso
<Mari> :D
<Mari> ele diz que o comando mixer nao existe
<ricardobarbosams> amixer
<ricardobarbosams> tenta esse
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Mari> amixer funcionou mas nao me da opções de configurar nada como eu faço pra configurar?
<chuim> alsamixer nao funciona?
<Mari> sim
<Mari> alsamixer sim
<chuim> peguei o bonde andando, onde está com problema no som?
<Mari> ele mutou sozinho
<Mari> e nao consigo ''desmutar''
<mirqui> vê se ajuda
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=amixer+configuration
<Mari> só sai som pelo auto falante do notebook, e nao pelo fone/mix
<chuim> ve se tem alguma barra vertical no alsamixer com "MM" embaixo
<Mari> *fone/mic
<chuim> se estiver "00" é pq o canal está aberto
<Mari> ta ok
<Mari> F6 é pra escolher a placa de som
<Mari> opções: - padrão
<Mari> 0 HDA Intel PCH
<Mari> 1 Microsoft Lifechat (o fone, nocaso)
<chuim> no mixer do lado do relogio vc selecionou o fone?
<Mari> oq devo colocar?
<Mari> ele nao deixa eu selecionar nada
<Mari> bugou total
<Mari> ja reiniciei umas 3x o note
<Mari> ta coloquei tudo 00 no alsamixer
<Mari> agora é só dar esc?
<chuim> pra sair é esc
<chuim> mas nao sei o que pode ser, então :/
<Mari> mas com esc ele salva automatico?
<chuim> sim
<Mari> tipo ja era pra dar esc e funcionar?
<Mari> hum entendi
<Mari> chorandoaki
<Mari> preciso telefonar oh lord
<chuim> tenta usar "speaker-test -c 2", se funcionar, onde sai o audio?
<Mari> testei, saiu pelo auto falante do note :'(
<Mari> desinstalei o rhythmbox
<Mari> vou reiniciar aqui
<chuim> ok
<Mari> quem sabe..
<Mari> valeus
<Mari> :D :d
<Mari> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<SirRafiki> olá pessoal
<SirRafiki> alguém ai?
<astroo-> SirRafiki   ola  eu sempre
<SirRafiki> kk :S
<SirRafiki> irc ta muito parado esse tempos
<astroo-> ja agora a internet toda:
<astroo-> Social Media Is Making People Dumber, Fears Elliott's Paul Singer   http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-30/social-media-making-people-dumber-fears-elliotts-paul-singer
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-01
<tracker> Boa noite!... Estou me sentindo um panaca por ão conseguir fazer uma coisa tão ridícula quanto fazer minha máquina, criar compartilhamentos de pasta na rede. OU mesmo sequer navegar na rede.
<astroo-> tracker  ola
<tracker> ^^ Joia Astro?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<tracker> Levando uma sova do Ubuntu
<tracker> Cara que ridiculo
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> normal
<tracker> É tão fácil de criar mas por alguma razão que deve estar passando eu não consigo resolver
<tracker> Li cerca de uns 4 tutorias com TAG resolvido e NADA
<tracker> Tô dando risada.... olha só!
<tracker> 1 - A máquina está devidamente conectada ao router (estou usando ela agora)
<tracker> 2 - A Outra máquina acessa a rede e assume IP atribuido pelo router normalmente ...
<tracker> 3 - O Ping funciona. Consigo pingar o Router e as duas máquinas na rede
<SirRafiki> o sistemas das duas é ubuntu?
<tracker> 14.04 X 12;04
<SirRafiki> ok
<SirRafiki> já fez o que para tentar criar o compartilhamento?
<tracker> 4 - Quando abro o NAUTILUS, ao navegar no meu disco.... Crio uma pasta dentro da minha Pasta pessoal... Clico com o botão direito e nem sequer aparece "Opções de compartilhamento"
<tracker> Em propriedades você altera as permissôes para usuários locais
<SirRafiki> hum
<SirRafiki> mano já pensou em criar um servidor ftp
<SirRafiki> só para fazer a transferencia?
<tracker> 5 - Se eu tentar navegar na rede... Ele acha o suposto "dominio" que eu criei... dentro de "Redes Windows" ele acha o grupo que eu também criei...
<SirRafiki> hum
<tracker> Mas quando clico lá... ao invès de exibir ao menos ELA MESMA e seu proprio compartilhamento... a desgraçada me pede "SENHA" NENHUMA senha serve...
<tracker> E ele também não enxerga a outra máquina 12.04
<SirRafiki> tentou pelo FTP ou pelo Sampa?
<tracker> Bom... queria tentar resolver esse problema do SAMBA
<tracker> Alias... o Ubuntu não precisaria de samba pra falar com LINUX X LINUX
<SirRafiki> não mexi muito com ubunto
<SirRafiki> mas deve ser bem proximo do debian
<tracker> Tem tem viewer?
<tracker> *Team
<SirRafiki> instalei o sistema hoje
<SirRafiki> vou baixar aqui
<tracker> OK
<SirRafiki> :S vai ter que fica para depois
<SirRafiki> mulher chamando
<SirRafiki> tente isto amigo : http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/04/como-criar-compartilhamento-de-arquivos.html
<SirRafiki> pode te ajudar
<SirRafiki> até
<tracker> Ler nunca é demais
<tracker> Obrigado assim mesmo
<tracker> Vou ler... vaaaaaaaaaai que.....
<tracker> kkkkkkk
<Ernandes> rs
<astroo-> Massive, undetectable security flaw found in USB: It’s time to get your PS/2 keyboard out of the cupboard  http://www.extremetech.com/computing/187279-undetectable-indefensible-security-flaw-found-in-usb-its-time-to-get-your-ps2-keyboard-out-of-the-cupboard
<renebarbosa> não exatamente sobre Ubuntu mas Linux em si:
<renebarbosa> https://news.opensuse.org/2014/07/29/factory-rolling-release/
<renebarbosa> interessante o modelo
<renebarbosa> OpenSUSE agora vai oferecer uma versão stable
<renebarbosa> e uma bleeding edge
<Luck> Olá
<Luck> boa noite
<Luck> Como faço para extrair um arquivo .ISO no Ubuntu 14? No caso é um jogo de 8.700GB(Xbox360), só que na hora de extrair só vem 14MB!? Estou usando o Ubuntu 14, ja tentei com os programas de compactação\descompactação do próprio Ubuntu e instalei mais alguns, também coloquei o Wine e através dele o WinRar, Peazip...Mas mesmo assim tudo que consigo extrair são 14mb de um ISO de 8.700GB!  Obs. Preciso extrair a ISO para pode
<KurtKraut> Luck, Precisa extrair a ISO para poder... o quê? Cortou a mensagem
<Luck> Preciso extrair a ISO para poder usar no Iso2God, que já está funcionando, através do WIne.  Desde de já agradeço. Mas se não encontrar uma solução para isso terei que desistir do LINUX!
<Luck> Entendeu minha situação KurtKraut?
<KurtKraut> Luck, O que o iso2god faz?
<Luck> Ele comprime jogos de xbox360
<Luck> tirando o q é desnecessário do gane
<Luck> *game
<KurtKraut> Luck, E ele não usa o ISO direto? Porque 'descomprimir ISO' é uma ideia/necessidade esquisita
<Luck> Pois é, pra eu poder compactar primeiro preciso descompactar parece até ironia mas é verdade
<KurtKraut> Luck, Muito provavelmente alguém deve ter resolvido isso. Procure no Google. Aqui sua chance é com 45 pessoas. No Google são milhões de usuários Ubuntu. A chance de alguém aqui ter Xbox é pequena
<Luck> Tipo vc baixa um jogo no torrent, 9GB, ai essa isso deve ser extraída, nisso deve ser convertida por esse programa(Iso2God)
<KurtKraut> Luck, E desistir do Linux porque ele não faz uma única função muito específica que você faz em outro sistema operacional é o equivalente a jogar a água do banheiro fora com o bebê junto, não faz sentido
<Luck> Pois é brother, mas veja bem, o PC no caso é d um amigo meu, e o HD dele só acita Linux
<Luck> Já tentei instalar Windowd(todos) e Mac OS X Mavericks
<KurtKraut> Luck, é um computador que tem bom gosto por sistema operacional :D
<astroo-> ola
<Luck> KKkKKkKKkKkkK
<Luck> Bom eu sou tecnico em Info
<Luck> Já tentei todos os OS
<Luck> Ele só acita Linux
<Luck> *aceita
<Luck> Já foi maw treta rodar o Wine, ai agora me vem esse problema com ISO
<Luck> Vc ñ teria nenhum comando pra executar pelo terminal?
<Luck> Q posibilitase a extração COMPLETA dos arquivos em ISO
<KurtKraut> Luck, você se dedicou a ler tudo que eu falei de coração aberto ou vai querer continuar a insistir no seu erro?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Luck> Ãh? como assim  KurtKraut???
<Luck> Quero somente alguma ajuda
<Luck> D coração mesmo
<Luck> Se puder ficarei grato!
<Luck> Pois é algo d extrema necessidade para esse usuario, realizar essa tarefa!
<Luck> Como faço para extrair um arquivo .ISO no Ubuntu 14? No caso é um jogo de 8.700GB(Xbox360), só que na hora de extrair só vem 14MB!? Alguém???
<KurtKraut> Luck, Pare de ler o que eu digo e escolher o significado que mais te agrada. Suba um pouco a sua tela e leia as recomendações que fiz sobre o que você deve fazer no seu caso.
<Luck> Desculpe mas ñ consigo encontrar
<KurtKraut> Luck, Eu não devia fazer isso mas vou copiar e colar o que já te disse aqui: <KurtKraut> Luck, Muito provavelmente alguém deve ter resolvido isso. Procure no Google. Aqui sua chance é com 45 pessoas. No Google são milhões de usuários Ubuntu. A chance de alguém aqui ter Xbox é pequena
<Luck> Eu já procurei o dia todo
<Luck> Esse é o meu ultimo recurso
<KurtKraut> Luck, Já tentou no fórum gringo do Ubuntu?
<Luck> ñ
<KurtKraut> Luck, Tente lá. E no Google, tente mudar a forma que você está perguntando. Não pergunte sobre como descomprimir ISO, isso é incomum. Veja sobre como piratear jogos do Xbox usando Linux, que é o cenário geral do que você quer fazer.
<Luck> Heheheh
<KurtKraut> Luck, Como o que você quer fazer é um crime, em comunidades do Linux, não verão com bons olhos esse assunto e algumas pessoas terão resistência em ajudar.
<Luck> Eu já sei piratear jogos de Xbox, porém só preciso saber como faço para extrair um pequeno(9Gb) arquivo ISO
<Luck> Se o Ubuntu ñ é capaz d realizar uma tarefa tão simples
<Luck> Vou comprar outro HD e Colocar o bom é velho Windows, q nunca me deixou na mão
<Luck> Tio Bill o q seria do mundo se ñ fosse o WINDOWS!
<KurtKraut> Luck, boa sorte.
<Luck> De qualquer forma. Muito obrigado pela atenção
<astroo-> tem calma
<astroo-> Luck  ve o privado
<renebarbosa> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<renebarbosa> é cada uma
<renebarbosa> depois do HD que só aceita Linux meus olhos estão em chamas
<renebarbosa> irei dormir
<renebarbosa> abraços pessoal
<renebarbosa> boa noite ae
<Luck> Q graça
<Luck> É tragico
<astroo-> ciao
<renebarbosa> e astroo- eu vi seu projeto :)
<KurtKraut> renebarbosa, O astroo- é a Testemunha de Jeová do canal. Ele bate palmas na porta de todo mundo perguntando se já conhece a palavra de Jesu... digo, o projeto dele.
<renebarbosa> KurtKraut, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<renebarbosa> boa analogia
<KurtKraut> :P
<renebarbosa> :P
<renebarbosa> até amanhã, digo, mais tarde
<astroo-> KurtKraut  nao inventes...
<KurtKraut> astroo-, ué, inventando? Toda vez que você fala aqui 'fulano, vê o privado', o que é que você apresenta para as pessoas no privado? :D
<Luck> Oi
<astroo-> porque nao sei quase nada de linux
<astroo-> ate pessoal
<jetpan> olá
<liberie> dia
<jetpan> tenho o win 8.1 instalado no meu pc e estou tentando instalar o ubuntu mas não estou conseguindo
<jetpan> depois que escolho o idioma e opto por instalar e começa a correr e depois fica igual televisão sem sinal com a tela colorida parecendo um arco iris
<jetpan> faixas coloridas
<wellington> ja tentou outras versoes do ubuntu?
<jetpan> quero instalar o dual boot
<wellington> outro cd, ou pen drive?
<jetpan> já gravei outro e também fez a mesma coisa
<jetpan> tenho um pentinum D 930 4 gb de memoria e está muito lento vc me indica o ubunto mesmo
<wellington> acho que o ideal pra essa configuração seria o xubuntu
<wellington> ou o lubuntu
<jetpan> vc acha que pelo pendrive é melhor?
<jetpan> dá para fazer dual boot tenho o win 8.1pro intalado
<wellington> dá pra fazer sim
<wellington> pelo pen drive é uma alternativa, acho que é uma boa
<jetpan> qual a melhor forma cd ou pendrive
<jetpan> o xubuntu tem menos recurso que o ubuntu?
<wellington> qualquer uma das duas funciona, normalmente se usa pen drive quando não tem drive de CD, mas se vc tem drive e tem CD não tem problema usar
<jetpan> desculpe tantas perguntas é que nunca usei linux e estou querendo começar usar
<jetpan> é baixei o ubuntu do site e gravei
<wellington> o xubuntu é ideal para computadores com configuração baixa
<wellington> então pode usar o cd sem problemas..
<jetpan> qual a diferença do ubuntu para o xubuntu e lubuntu
<wellington> é exatamente os recursos reduzidos
<jetpan> sei que o mint17 tem base no ubuntu o que vc acha
<liberie> 4G de ram nao precisa de xbuntu ou lubuntu
<jetpan> ele tem mais recusos que o xubuntu e é mais leve?
<liberie> o proprio ubuntu serve de boa
<wellington> não vejo problemas, a escolha da distribuição é mais por gosto mesmo
<liberie> nao tem necessidade disso
<wellington> creio que como você está começando agora deveria ir testando uma distro
<liberie> jetpan: o que muda e o gerenciador, mas depois de instalar o ubuntu se voce quiser usar xfce
<wellington> e ver qual você se adapta melhor
<liberie> (interface padrao do xubuntu) e so dar um apt-get install
<liberie> e pronto
<jetpan> entendi, o problema é que estou tendo problema para instalar o ubuntu
<liberie> se explicar o problema
<liberie> podemos ajudar ;)
<jetpan> depois me escolho o idioma e opto para instalar ele começa aí da tela com faixa coloridas igual tv sem sinal e depois começa iniciar o windows
<jetpan> quero muito usar o ubuntu
<jetpan> mas não sei se meu pc suporta
<liberie> como assim ele trava e reinicia o windows ?
<jetpan> ele fica com está tela com faixa colorida e depois de uns 10minutos começa iniciar o windows
<liberie> ja tentou outra midia
<jetpan> já
<liberie> estranho, toda vez o problema aprece no mesmo local ?
<jetpan> outra coisa é se eu não der f2 ele não aparece nenhuma opção de instalação e vai para tela colorida
<liberie> qual versao voce esta usando ?
<jetpan> ele fica pensando com as bolinhas correndo até para de correr e ir para tela colorida
<liberie> estranho ele demorar 10 minutos para um reboot
<liberie> e essa descri????o sua nao ajuda muito
<jetpan> depois da tela colorida sim
<jetpan> será que é o win 8.1 pro que está dando problema
<liberie> nao tem muito haver com windows isso ai
<jetpan> windows 8.1 pro
<liberie> nao tem nada haver amigo
<jetpan> vc acha que meu pc suporta o ubuntu pentium D 930 3.0 Ghz 4 gb de memoria 1tb de hd
<liberie> sem duvidas
<liberie> requerimento minimo e processador de 700Mhz , 512MB de ram e 5GB de disco
<jetpan> estou tendo problemas com o win se estou com o torrent compatilhando e abrir uma janela na internet o processador fica em 100% de uso
<liberie> dependendo do client de torrent e normal ficar uso alto de CPU, mas isso nao tem nada haver com o canal e nao vamos entrar em detalhes
<jetpan> sim como vc acha que devo proceder para conseguir instalar o ubuntu?
<Adriano_> Olá pessoal!
<liberie> jetpan: sem detalhes tecnicos fica dificil
<liberie> so falando em corzinha, listra e afins
<liberie> nao tenho como te ajudar
<jetpan> desculpe pelo modo que falei pelo que vi ele dá algum erro e não inicia a instalção e depois te um tempo tenta iniciar o windows e acaba travando o pc
<liberie> tenta instalar via usb flash drive (tambem conhecido como pendrive)
<jetpan> para fazer pelo pendrive preciso de alguma coisa a  mais no pendrive ou somente o ubuntu?
<wellington> somente ubuntu jetpan
<jetpan> tenho que abrir o pendrive pelo windows mesmo e inicar a instalação?
<wellington> então, você faz com que o pen drive seja bootavel, tem um programa no windows que faz isso
<wellington> ele ja pega a iso do ubuntu e coloca no pen drive
<liberie> unetbootin
<wellington> ele ta no windows ainda liberie
<liberie> sim
<liberie> unetbootin e para win
<liberie> ;)
<wellington> a ta, achei que só tivesse no linux kkk
<wellington> então jetpan, utilize o unetbootin ou o Universal USB installer para fazer com que o seu pen drive seja bootavel
<rocavalcante> Bom dia
<wellington> bom dia rocavalcante
<wellington> jetpan por um acaso a versão que tu ta tentando instalar é 64 bits?
<wellington> e é a versão 12.04?
<jetpan> Ok, amigos muito obrigado vou tentar hoje anoite!
<Adriano_> Pessoal, o monitor do sistema está bugado aqui, como resolver? http://i.imgur.com/6BpL3Yv.jpg
<luck>  Como faço para extrair um arquivo .ISO no Ubuntu 14? No caso é um jogo de 8.700GB(Xbox360), só que na hora de extrair só vem 14MB!? Estou usando o Ubuntu 14, ja tentei com os programas de compactação\descompactação do próprio Ubuntu e instalei mais alguns, também coloquei o Wine e através dele o WinRar, Peazip...Mas mesmo assim tudo que consigo extrair são 14mb de um ISO de 8.700GB!  Obs. Preciso extrair a ISO para pod
<luck> Fico grato se alguém puder me ajudar!
<liberie> luck: esta em multiplos arquivos pelo visto seu iso
<liberie> use o unrar do proprio ubuntu
<liberie> unrar e nomedoarquivo.rar (ele acha os outros se estiverem no mesmo dir)
<luck>  liberie já tentei isso, ele só extrai 14 mb
<luck> Você não saberia algum comando pra digitar no terminal???
<liberie> claro ate ja te passei
<liberie> "unrar e nomedoarquivo.rar"
<liberie> nao esquece de antes e claro instalar ele
<liberie> sudo apt-get install unrar
<rocavalcante> luck ja tentou o rar -x  nomedoarquivo.rar ?
<rocavalcante> dessa forma ele cria todos os "possiveis" subdiretórios que existirem
<luck> rocavalcante, esse ñ tentei
<liberie> unrar voce quer dizer
<liberie> melhor e jogar sem o x
<liberie> mesmo.
<rocavalcante> eu uso somente "rar"
<rocavalcante> existe o rar e o unrar
<rocavalcante> eu uso o rar e com X  para extrair tudo
<luck> Mas a extensão to arquivo q desejo extrair é .ISO
<rocavalcante> opa
<rocavalcante> entao vamos lá
<rocavalcante> é um arquivo iso e você deseja montar o arquivo para poder extrair certo?
<luck> É um jogo de xbox360
<rocavalcante> entao é outra coisa
<luck> Preciso extrair a ISO
<luck> Pra poder converter com o ISo2 GOD
<rocavalcante> entao vc tem la o arquivo sei lá RE6.ISO  e deseja abrir?
<luck> .
<luck> Extrair
<luck> O arquivo iso tem 8gb
<rocavalcante> humm
<rocavalcante> sudo mount -o loop /caminho/pasta/xboxjogo.iso /mnt/iso
<luck> porém na hora d extrair só vem 14mb
<rocavalcante> dai vc vai ter acesso
<rocavalcante> e extrai depois..
<luck> mas isso vai montar a imagem
<luck> e qual o comando para extrair tudo
<rocavalcante> isso
<rocavalcante> extrair vc pode usar o rar -x arquivomontado
<luck> .
<luck> .
<luck> Oks
<luck> Vou tentar obrigado pela atenção
<rocavalcante> ;)
<Luck> Ol[a
<Luck> Gostaria de saber como faço para achar o caminho para montar a ISO com o comando sudo mount -o loop
<Luck> sudo mount -o loop / caminho/pasta/xboxjogo.iso/mnt/iso
<Luck> como fa;o para achar o `caminho`
<liberie> Luck: qual tua inten????o com uma iso de x no linux ?
<Luck> Eu preciso extrair a iso pra poder converter!
<Luck> O comando q o cara me passou foi esse
<Luck> sudo mount -o loop / caminho/pasta/xboxjogo.iso/mnt/iso
<liberie> esta errado
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> mas converter para que
<liberie> sudo mount -o loop /onde/esta/o/xbox.iso /para/onde/vai
<Luck> Logo apos extrair vou converter com o ISO2GOD e depois colocar no Xbox!!!!
<liberie> traduzindo em miudos mount -o loop /home/luck/Downloads/xbox.iso /media/cdrom
<liberie> se seu homedir for luck e estiver na pasta downloads
<Luck> QUal [e o comando para extrair a ISO por gentileza
<Luck> Meu jogo est[a na pasta download
<Luck> sudo mount -o loop / home/luck/Downloads/GRIDAutosport/imars-grida-360.iso
<Luck> esse n'ao funcionou!!!!
<Luck> sudo mount -o loop /caminho/pasta/suaImagem.iso /mnt/iso
<Luck> Como fazer para achar esse `caminho`
<Luck> O jogo t[a na pasta download
<Luck> ` home/luck/Downloads` n'ao funcionou
<Luck> Esta imagem parece ter um sistema de arquivos UDF. Para montar esta imagem corretamente, abra um terminal como root e digite: mount -t auto -o loop "/home/luck/Downloads/GRIDAutosport/imars-grida-360.iso" /$path_to_somwhere/
<chuim> \o/   ¬o      Mãos ao alto!! >:(
<sergio> Boa tarde
<Guest92243> alguem pode me informar qual o limite maximo de memoria gerenciado pelo ubuntu 14.04 32 bits ?
<Guest92243> alguem pode me informar qual o limite maximo de memoria gerenciado pelo ubuntu 14.04 32 bits ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest92243> alguem pode me informar qual o limite maximo de memoria gerenciado pelo ubuntu 14.04 32 bits ?
<Guest92243> alguem pode me informar qual o limite maximo de memoria gerenciado pelo ubuntu 14.04 32 bits ?
<Guest92243> alguem pode me informar qual o limite maximo de memoria gerenciado pelo ubuntu 14.04 32 bits ?
<mirqui> olha ai
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=qual+o+limite+maximo+de+memoria+gerenciado+pelo+ubuntu+14.04+32+bits+
<Guest92243> :/
<Guest92243> ai já cansei de olhar
<mirqui> ??ahaha espera
<mirqui> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Funcionamento-da-memoria-virtual
<mirqui> olha ai
<Guest92243> esse artigo é sobre memoria virtual, to precisando sobre memoria fisica tenho 6gb e nao queria instalar o 64 bits
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<mirqui> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<silvio> por favor, onde posso baixar a lista md5 para trusty
<silvio> quis dizer MD5 for Trusty
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<silvio> confirmando minha dúvida:  gostaria de saber se alguém sabe onde tem um lista do MD5 for Trusty
<hggdh> silvio: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<silvio> hggdh:  obrigado []
<silvio> sky_fy :  obrigado, mas o www.linuxzjuda.com.br está em manutenção - valeu []
<alvaro> o site sim o canal não
<hercules_> boa noite. nao estou conseguindo instalar o build-essential com o comando apt-get install build-essential
<astroo-> ola
<hercules_> apt-get install build-essential (retorna que é impossivel encontrar o pacote) oque fazer?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> hercules_  ve o privado
<k0d3r> pessoal que usa GVT, alguem percebeu algum comportamento estranho na conexao?
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-02
<Guest60567> someone speaks brazil
<astroo-> what?
<Daekdroom> We speak Portuguese.
<Guest60567> i am brazilian and q
<Guest60567> i bought the computer and the password even though l won the computer part???????
<Daekdroom> Então fale português.
<Guest60567> e que comprei um computador e nao me derao a senha o que faço?
<astroo-> e ubuntu?
<Guest60567> è
<Guest60567> sim]
<alvaro> complicou
<alvaro> qual versão do ubuntu e onde voce comprou isso?
<Guest60567> 14.4
<alvaro> se for em loja vá lá e pergunte
<Guest60567> fui la nao resovel nada
<alvaro> se for novo o pc vá na loja e peça a senha
<alvaro> mas eles não sabem a senha?
<alvaro> ou voce instalou o ubuntu depois da compra?
<Guest60567> nao sabem e o ubuntu veio junto
<alvaro> digite ubuntu que sabe é a senha
<alvaro> só "ubuntu" sem as aspas
<alvaro> Guest60567 o que aconteceu? deu certo?
<xGrind> Guest18793, teve um caso parecido aqui no canal. qual a marca do computador?
<alvaro> vendedores de lojas tão cada vez mais pirados
<alvaro> só querem vender e o consumidor que se lasque
<alvaro> xGrind pode ser isso da marca, tinha me esquecido rsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> XGrind curtindo uma musiquinha basica rsrsrsrsrs
<xGrind> alvaro, daqui a pouco abro a radio aki :D
<Guest60567> brasint
<alvaro> tu gostou rsrsrsrsrs
<xGrind> essas lojas deviam colocar uma etiqueta na maquina com a senha.
<alvaro> digite isso quem sabe é a senha
<alvaro> xGrind http://www.trance.fm/#/tracks/25847-bass_line_man_on_trancefm_vision_of_trance_058_jul_07_2014.html
<alvaro> Guest18793
<alvaro> deu certo?
<alvaro> vou indo :D
<pablo_> boa noite
<pablo_> alguém aqui:?
<astroo-> pablo_   ola eu sempre
<pablo_> tudo bem astroo?
<pablo_> poderia tirar uma dúvida com você?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<pablo_> tudo de boa. menos um pequeno problema no ubuntu
<astroo-> poe sempre a pergunta e da uns 15 minutos para alguem responder se for o caso
<pablo_> gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. pesquisei muito mas não acho resposta
<pablo_> pronto
<pablo_> o meu problema é com o grub. ou pelo menos com a falta dele
<pablo_> instalei o ubuntu 14.04.1 em dual boot com windows 7. diferente de todos os tutoriais que vi, além da partição de instalação do sistema (escolhi ext4) e a swap, o instalador pediu para criar outra que é reservada a inicialização da bios. Isso é diferente de tudo que li mas de boa
<pablo_> dai depois de terminada a instalação o grub não funciona. li e reli muita coisa mas no geral todo mundo manda fazer 3 comandos: 1º sudo fdisk -l   /   2º sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda4 /mnt      / 3º sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<pablo_> faço isso e não funciona de jeito nenhum. a sda4 é onde esta instalado meu ubuntu. e mesmo assim o grub não pega e sempre entra no windows. TODOS os tutoriais explicam que o grub apaga por causa do cara reinstalar o windows e apagar a mbr. mas nesse caso não foi isso. nem mexi no windows e mesmo assim o grub não ficou gravado na mbr
<pablo_> alguém poderia me ajudar com isso?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pato> bom dia
<pato> alguem poderia me ajudar
<pato> essa porcaria de windows 8.1 tira toda a potencia do meu computador
<pato> e preciso instalar o ubuntu
<pato> se eu colocasse os dois sistemas operativos, windows continuaria me atrapalhando?
<Haikenz> Bom Dia, alguém on, para me tirar umas duvidas?
<orthodox> Bom dia! Vocês estão experimentando bugs frequentes na versão 14.04 64bits? Tenho notado travamentos, desconfigurações de teclado, som, etc.
<orthodox> Tenho feito reboots frequentes...
<fortinux> olá galera
<fortinux> alguem sabe como instalar ubuntu no samsung rv411-bd5br?
<fortinux> alguma dica?
<vieira250> bom dia?
<Ernandes> rss
<Guest52626> bom dia! eu sou novato e gostaria de alguem me ajudar...odeio a porcaria de windows 8.1 e gostaria de instalar ubuntu 14.04. Se eu deixar os dois sistemas juntos, windows continuaria atrapalhando o desempenho do meu computador?
<alvaro> que tipo de atrapalhamento ????
<alvaro> ???
<liberie>  bem Guest52626 o Linux nao vai fazer milagre
<liberie> agora nao tem nada haver sobre ter o windows 8.1 instalado em paralelo com o ubuntu, a unica coisa que ira "afetar" e espaco em disco
<Guest52626> eu percebi que windows 8.1 tira a potencia do meu computador...se eu deixar ele junto com o Ubuntu, windows continuaria tirando a potencia do meu computador?
<liberie> o resto nada
<liberie> como assim tira potencia ? nunca vi isso
<Guest52626> kkk
<romil> se seu computador for meio antigo, precisa de um sistema leve
<alvaro> consome os recursos é melhor rsrsrsrs
<Guest52626> eu sou estrangeiro, não sei a palavra certa pra isso
<romil> nesse caso use xubuntu ou lubuntu
<liberie> assim se no windows 8.1 ja nao esta bom e que o hw ou esta defasado ou com problemas
<alvaro> xubuntu tá otimo, pelo menos para mim
<liberie> pois da familia da ms o menos pior e o 8.1 mesmo
<liberie> esta bem leve por sinal
<alvaro> Vista  era o pior da familia
<Guest52626> é windows é espião da CIA
<liberie> se mesmo nele seu hw esta LENTO, pode ser uma das coisas que falei ou hw problematico ou hw lento
<liberie> alvaro: ME foi o pior
<liberie> tambem conhecido com windows muito estranho
<alvaro> queimei um pc com o Vista
<Guest52626> nossa
<liberie> queimar um PC por causa de OS ai voce e ninja kkkkk
<Guest52626> por isso quero ubuntu
<alvaro> por isso considero ele o pior
<liberie> um OS nao queima pc, tinha algo errado antes
<alvaro> não ele super aqueceu o processador
<liberie> quer dizer ate queimana na epoca do xt
<liberie> alvaro: se super aqueceu e que o cooler nao estava dimensionado corretamente
<Guest52626> eu escutei varias historias dessas
<alvaro> e aí já viu
<romil> a microsoft acertou em relação a tonar o windows 8.1 mais leve reduzindo as exigencias de hardware, porem errou feio ao tentar fundir os ambientes moveis e desktop. resultado, o windows 8 e 8.1 teveram perda de participação no mercado.
<liberie> com dimensionamento correco ele pode ficar a 100% 24 horas por dia
<liberie> a culpa nao foi do OS
<alvaro> tudo estava funcionando normal
<liberie> romil: concordo com voce
<liberie> 100%
<alvaro> o pc era novo
<liberie> alvaro: nao e por que e novo que nao seja mal dimensionado
<alvaro> era
<liberie> se queimou por falta de cooling
<liberie> o OS nao tem NADA haver com isso
<liberie> Guest52626: qual seu hw
<alvaro> configuração de hardware
<alvaro> Guest52626 estas online ????
<Guest52626> antes de instalar o ubuntu 14.04 é preciso particionar o disco ou eu tenho essa opção quando começar instalar ele?
<liberie> Guest52626: voce viu as perguntas que fizemos sobre o hardware que voce tem ?
<Daekdroom> Guest52626, você tem essa opção no instalador.
<Guest52626> bele...muito obrigado...
<rafael> bom dia
<Guest55137> alguem saberia me dizer se o ubuntu 13.04 acabou
<Guest55137> nao consigo atualizar nada pelo apt-get
<Daekdroom> Guest55137, o suporte acabou em janeiro desse ano.
<Guest55137> hmm
<Daekdroom> E até atualizar pro 13.10 é difícil porque o suporte dele também acabou.
<Guest55137> o melhor seria baixar o 14.04 então?
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<Guest55137> blz
<Guest55137> obrigado
<Guest55137> outra coisinha
<Guest55137> onde eu consigo ver até quando o suporte sera dado a uma versao do ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Guest55137> blz
<Guest55137> obrigado
<alvaro> teste em live cd primeiro
<alvaro> mais recomendavel
<Guest55137> ok
<alvaro> eu uso uma das distribuições do ubuntu, bem mais leve
<alvaro> teste todas e veja a melhor para voce
<Guest55137> ql distro?
<alvaro> não é outra distro
<alvaro> e outra interface
<alvaro> Xubuntu
<Guest55137> hmmm
<Guest55137> essa 14.04 pelo q vi acaba o suporte em abril de 2019
<alvaro> qual a configuração do seu pc?
<Guest55137> processador amd brazos dual core 4gb ram roohd
<Guest55137> 500 hd
<alvaro> olha é pouco
<alvaro> para o Ubuntu normal
<alvaro> eu tenho um Core2Duo de 2.4 gigahetzs e 4 gigas de RAM e não deu
<alvaro> por isso foi para o Xubuntu
<alvaro> lá ele só consome 400 megas de RAM
<Guest55137> onde eu baixo o xubuntu
<liberie> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xubuntu+download
<Guest55137> vo da uma olhada no 14.04 e se ficar muito lento olho o xubuntu
<liberie> nao precisa reinstalar o os
<liberie> simplesmente da um apt-get install xfce
<liberie> e usa
<liberie> na hora de fazer login seleciona o xfce
<Guest55137> qdo eu tiver com o ubuntu eu coloco esse comando no terminal e ele instala o sfce?
<Guest55137> é isso?
<liberie> sim
<Guest55137> po legal
<Guest55137> mas ai oq ele faz com o ubuntu instalado?
<liberie> continua instalado
<Guest55137> no boot ele da a opçao de escolher?
<liberie> cara nao tem nada haver com o boot
<xGrind> Guest18793, xfce é como se fosse uma roupa mais leve pro ubuntu
<xGrind> o ubuntu continua o mesmo, só muda de roupa pra ficar mais leve
<Guest55137> ah entendi
<liberie> bem colocado xGrind
<Guest55137> na hora do login eu escolhe este
<xGrind> =]
<Guest55137> seria o modo grafico, como gnome, kde...
<liberie> sim
<liberie> o xfce e usado pelo xubuntu
<hggdh> provavelmente o mais facil seria 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<hggdh> (instala xfce & utilitátios)
<hggdh> our seja o desktop environemnt como um todo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<asterrazas> oi
<asterrazas> instalei o ubuntu no meu hp pavillion dm4 1265dx
<asterrazas> e o wifi nao funciona ja vi varios threads sobre como resolver mas nenhum funcionou
<asterrazas> alguem pode ajudar?
<alvaro> aguarde uns 15 minutos
<asterrazas> obrigado
<alvaro> com certeza aparecerá alguem com a solução
<mirqui> vc digitou a senha ?
<asterrazas> sim
<mirqui> confirmou ?
<asterrazas> sim. meu iwconfig aparece:
<asterrazas> wmx0      no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<mirqui> vc está usando live cd ?
<asterrazas> rfkill list aparece
<asterrazas> 0: i2400m-usb:2-1.3:1.0: WiMAX 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: hp-wwan: Wireless WAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<asterrazas> nao usei o usb
<mirqui> seu wifi está funcionando direito ?
<asterrazas> nem habilita. estou usando cabo
<mirqui> pode ser problema no wifi
<mirqui> ou um arquivo corrompido quando vc
<asterrazas> me parece erro no drive
<mirqui> usou o usb com a iso
<asterrazas> acontecia isso no windows 8
<asterrazas> por isso mudei pro ubuntu
<mirqui> sim , corrompeu algo
<mirqui> opa , no win 8 tbm ?
<asterrazas> sim. entrei no site da intel e baixei um pacote pro firmware mas nao consigo instalar
<mirqui> o mesmo erro ?
<asterrazas> sim
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh , ele é avançado
<mirqui> acho que seu wifi está ruim
<mirqui> mas sou novo no linux
<mirqui> ele é mais avançado que eu
<asterrazas> vou esperar ajuda entao
<asterrazas> obrigado
<mirqui> vai no prvt dele ou chama ele na geral
<mirqui> boa sorte , fui :)
<licensed> mirqui, que pvt mano ta loco?
<licensed> asterrazas, bixo pergunta basica: ja tentou usar o atalho da wifi do teclado ne
<asterrazas> ja. ele s'o mudo pra modo aviao on e off
<asterrazas> no rfkill list bloqueia o hardware
<asterrazas> a luz nao muda
<asterrazas> o normal uando ativava no windows 7 era passar de laranja pra azul
<licensed> eu tive ha uns 7 anos atras esse problema de soft blocked... nao me lembro como resolvi
<licensed> asterrazas, ja sei
<licensed> cd /etc/modprobe.d
<licensed> sudo nano blacklist.conf
<licensed> tenta adicionar blacklist WiMAX
<licensed> e reiniciar
<licensed> asterrazas, se vc ainda tem o s.o proprietario instalado, galera recomenda entrar nele, habilitar a wifi pelo botao de atalho, e voltar pro linux
<licensed> agora eu preciso tomar um banho e capotar.. estou sem dormir
<asterrazas> nao tenho mais...ate gostaria de baixar o windows 7 mas nao consigo
<asterrazas> obrigado vou tentar
<asterrazas> estou de volta
<asterrazas> nao consegui fazer funcionar o meu wifi ainda
<asterrazas> wmx0      no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<asterrazas> 0: i2400m-usb:2-1.3:1.0: WiMAX 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: hp-wwan: Wireless WAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<asterrazas> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 64:31:50:90:45:28             inet end.: 192.168.86.8  Bcast:192.168.86.255  Masc:255.255.255.0           endereço inet6: fe80::6631:50ff:fe90:4528/64 Escopo:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1           pacotes RX:67218 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0           Pacotes TX:37426 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0           colisÃ
<asterrazas> baixei um pacote da intel mas nao consigo instalar
<asterrazas> ele manda aplicar esse codigo:
<asterrazas> cp iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode /lib/firmware
<asterrazas> mas o arquivo nao eh ncontrado
<asterrazas> tem como copiar e colar o unicode direto na pasta do firmware? quando eu tento diz que nao tenho permissao
<asterrazas> antigamente quando usei o ubuntu pela primeira vez conseguia entrar nas pastas como root, nao sei mais como fazer
<chuim> Salve!
<AirStation> Boa tarde, alguem ai pra trocar uma ideia sobre um cenario ?
<d70> AirStation, cenario?
<AirStation> d70, tipo, preciso organizar uma rede
<AirStation> e n sei mt bem como fazer isso
<AirStation> queria clarear a ideia
<AirStation> tenho 1 servidor disponivel
<AirStation> tenho 7 links de internet
<AirStation> e preciso mandar isso pra mais de 1000 pessoas
<d70> complicou, p/ mim
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mago___> boa tarde
<mago___> tenho o lubuntu ,mais quero colocar o ubuntu alguem tem algum sabe algum link para eu fazer esse upgrade
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<AirStation> pessoal
<AirStation> alguem ai pra trocar uma ideia sobre rede ?
<AirStation> preciso montar uma estrutura de rede
<AirStation> queria uma ajudinha
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta
<AirStation> astroo-, impossivel por a duvida toda
<AirStation> é uma coisa extensa
<AirStation> quero trocar uma ideia mesmo
<astroo-> ve o privado
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Um fórum ou mailing list é um espaço melhor para esse tipo de ajuda
<AirStation> KurtKraut, apenas quero trocar uma ideia com alguem afim
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Então vai, tenta.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Diga o que você quer dizer.
<AirStation> KurtKraut, Preciso organizar uma rede, com 10 Acess points e possivelmente 1000 usuarios de internet
<KurtKraut> AirStation, indoor, outoodr?
<AirStation> KurtKraut, já tá tudo instalado, é indoor , é um hotel
<AirStation> o problema começa com os links
<AirStation> são 7 links de internet
<AirStation> entrando por 7 placas USB
<AirStation> só isso já me deixa triste
<KurtKraut> AirStation, todos são 3G/4G?
<AirStation> KurtKraut, não
<AirStation> placa de rede USB
<AirStation> rj45
<AirStation> na minha visão placa de rede usb é serviço porco
<AirStation> sei la
<KurtKraut> AirStation, E por que são placas de rede USB?
<AirStation> pelo que andei vendo só tem 2 slots PCI-e no servidor
<AirStation> mas estão vazios de todo modo
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Eu ainda não entendi o que você quer ou espera que te digamos.
<AirStation> Primeiro:
<AirStation> Alguma solução pra essas placas usb ? ou vou morrer nelas mesmo ?
<AirStation> Segundo, o DHCP de todos os clientes tá nos proprios APs, queria unificar isso
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Você tem um diagrama feito dessa rede para mostrar?
<AirStation> não tenho .... mas é basicamente 7 links entrando no servidor e 1 cabo saindo pra 10 APS
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Esse servidor roda o quê?
<AirStation> ubuntu 10.04
<KurtKraut> AirStation, E como você fez para distribuir a conexão através do Ubuntu e através das 7 placas de rede?
<AirStation> KurtKraut, tá, vamo a realidade hoje; eu fui contratado pelo hotel, e tudo que já existe foi feito por outra pessoa
<AirStation> ele tá usando o zeroshell no virtualbox
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Por que você começou mentindo?
<AirStation> mentindo oq ?
<AirStation> não menti nada
<AirStation> o sistema do servidor é ubuntu 10.04
<AirStation> o load balance é feito no zeroshell
<AirStation> e outras partes no ubuntu
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Por que são 7 links de internet?
<AirStation> KurtKraut, pq já teve pico de 1200 pessoas conectadas ao mesmo tempo
<AirStation> e são links de 4 mbps cada
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Não tem como contratar menos links e maiores?
<AirStation> KurtKraut, então
<AirStation> tá chegando 2 links de 50 mbps
<AirStation> e vai ficar 3 links
<AirStation> 1 dedicado de 8 mbps
<AirStation> + 2 de 50 mbps
<AirStation> mas atualmente ta rodando tudo nos 7 links
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Esses 7 links chegaram a ser saturados?
<AirStation> ai que tá KurtKraut
<AirStation> não faço ideia ! nem o cara anterior ... simplesmente n sabemos o uso de nada !
<AirStation> n sei nem quantos clientes eu tenho
<AirStation> pq todos os APS tão isolados
<AirStation> KurtKraut, pra tu ter uma ideia, se eu quiser mudar alguma config de algum ap tenho q ir lá no proprio ap com um notebook
<AirStation> pq o cabo chega na WAN
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Qual é o modelo e fabricante dos Access Points?
<AirStation> KurtKraut, cara, é uns senao, ou algo desse genero com 400mW
<KurtKraut> AirStation, 'Senao'?
<AirStation> é uma marca
<KurtKraut> Nunca ouvi falar.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, E por que você usa o nickname 'AirStation'?
<AirStation> http://www.senao.com/
<AirStation> KurtKraut, AirStation é referencia ao Quad-coptero q to fazendo ... lol ... tem nada haver
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Esse Senao não tem um sistema de gestão unificada dos Access Points?
<AirStation> cara, eu n acessei nenhum deles ainda pq tem q ir com note lá ... mas talvez tenha
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Todos os access points divulgam o mesmo SSID?
<AirStation> KurtKraut, não ... cada um com ssid diferente
<KurtKraut> AirStation, ... ! Como esse treco funciona?! Como as pessoas usam!?!
<AirStation> KurtKraut, cara ... cada andar a pessoa acessa 1 ap
<AirStation> tipo
<AirStation> ap1_1
<AirStation> ap1_2
<AirStation> etc
<AirStation> +o- assim
<AirStation> tem 3 aps por setor
<KurtKraut> AirStation, E a senha é igual para todos os hóspedes?
<AirStation> KurtKraut, a senha é mudada todo dia
<AirStation> tem um captive portal
<AirStation> a rede é aberta
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Esse captive portal roda no zeroshell?
<AirStation> é
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Qual a distância linear média em metros de um AP para outro?
<KurtKraut> AirStation, E são quantos AP?
<AirStation> são 10 aps
<AirStation> eles tão a ... uns ... 30 metros 1 do outro
<KurtKraut> AirStation, O que daria uma média de 120 dispositivos conectados para cada AP, certo?
<AirStation> digamos que sim
<KurtKraut> AirStation, E isso funcionou nessas condições?!?
<AirStation> cara .... é oq dizem, n tenho como te provar, mas na copa o hotel tava lotado pra kct ... recebeu seleções de varios paises
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Isso funcionou por um milagre. Tem tudo para não dar certo :P
<AirStation> cara
<AirStation> KurtKraut, quando o cara me falou que eram placas USB ...
<AirStation> eu quase caí pra traz
<AirStation> pra começar placa USB é half-duplex por natureza
<AirStation> a USB é half
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Mas sendo links de 4mbit/s não faz diferença.
<AirStation> é ... faz sentido
<AirStation> mas pra 50 mbps
<AirStation> acho q faz dif
<KurtKraut> AirStation, o USB tem capacidade BEM maior que os links.
<AirStation> kkkk
<AirStation> pow
<AirStation> mas tipo
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Bom, acho que já posso prescrever a receita. Lá vai:
<KurtKraut> AirStation, 1) Coloque todos os APs em bridge e desative o DHCP deles e libere um DHCP na rede cabeada. Assim um DHCP central irá fornecedor o mesmo IP para o mesmo MAC ADDRESS na rede toda.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, 2) Troque todos os SSIDs pelo mesmo SSID. Assim o roaming funcionará. Um mesmo dispositivo conectará no melhor AP que ele encontrar, o usuário não precisa ficar escolhendo. E ainda poderá se deslocar autenticado pelas dependências do hotel
<AirStation> KurtKraut, cara, isso ai funciona ?
<AirStation> num sabia dessa do ssid
<KurtKraut> AirStation, 3) Se certifique que APs que dão cobertura a áreas adjacentes possuem frequências/canais que não se sobreponham.
<AirStation> hummmmm
<AirStation> isso é importante
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Sim, funciona. E se o DHCP for o mesmo, o cara consegue até mudar de um AP para o outro no celular numa ligação no Skype dando apenas uma engasgadinha.
<AirStation> porra cara
<KurtKraut> AirStation, porque o IP dele na rede não mudará de um AP para o outro
<AirStation> essa eu n sabia do ssid
<AirStation> putz
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Não é perfeito mas funciona na medida do necessário. APs mais profissionais fazem isso perfeitamente (e são caros pacas).
<AirStation> KurtKraut, a unica coisa q vou fazer inicialmente é mandar comprar 2 placas de rede Reais pra por nos slots vazios
<AirStation> sei lá ... placa de rede usb n me passa confiança
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Porque desse modo cabe ao dispositivo cliente escolher a qual AP se conectar e ele só desconecta quando o sinal estiver muito ruim. APs mais profissionais que possuem software/sistema de gestão centralizada, eles negociam quem desconectar para empurrar o cara para outro AP mais próximo, igual torre de celular.
<AirStation> hummmmm
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Para gerir os links de internet, sugiro parar de usar o servidor Linux e trocar por roteadores com kernel Linux embutido.
<AirStation> como assim ?
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Tem dois fabricantes com oferta boa e barata no Brasil que possuem cursos e certificações aqui
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Um chama-se Mikrotik (e gosto muito dele) e outro é a Ubiquity.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, O Mikrotik é bem profissional mas é algo que precisa estudar para usar, na tentativa e erro é difícil. o Ubiquity (www.ubnt.com) é mais fácil de usar.
<AirStation> hummmmmm
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Eu indicaria esse produto da Ubiquity para você: http://www.ubnt.com/edgemax/edgerouter/
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Você liga todos os seus links nele, ele fará o balanceamento e fail over. Basta que o DHCP anuncie o IP desse dispositivo como gateway
<AirStation> :D
<AirStation> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-578070676-ubiquiti-edgerouter-poe-5-portas-pronta-entrega--_JM
<AirStation> esse serviria ?
<AirStation> levando em conta que vamos tirar os links de 4 mbps
<AirStation> vai ficar só 3 links no total
<AirStation> 2 de 50 e 1 de 8 dedicado
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Provavelmente sim. Mas como te falei, são roteadores mais profissionais. Tem que estudar sobre como configurar. Tem que ter fluência em inglês. Tem nada 'next, next, finish' neles.
<AirStation> pow, ingles eu me viro kkkk
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Mas Mikrotik e Ubiquity são os tipos de produto que os pequenos e médios provedores de internet usam.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Dá para você montar seu próprio provedor com eles.
<AirStation> que não é muito diferente da realidade lá
<AirStation> é um micro-provedor
<AirStation> KurtKraut, sem querer abusar do sr Dr. , oq vc acha q faço com o captive portal ?
<AirStation> eu tenho um problema cronico nesse portal por causa do certificado ssl self-signed
<AirStation> isso tá enxendo o saco
<AirStation> mt cliente reclmando
<AirStation> e tendo dificuldade
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Compra o SSL oras.
<AirStation> KurtKraut, pois eh
<AirStation> MAS
<AirStation> como comprar pra rede interna ?
<AirStation> sendo q agora ng mais vai emitir pra rede interna
<AirStation> vi num site de uma empresa que apartir de 2015 vão parar de emitir pra rede interna
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Isso talvez o Mikrotik resolva mas é possível que o zeroshell tenha algo similar. O Mikrotik chama de 'walled garden', uma lista de IPs ou sites que o usuário pode acessar antes de se autenticar no captive portal.
<AirStation> mas como isso me ajudaria ?
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Idealmente isso foi feito para que você libere nesse 'walled garden' o site do próprio hotel, por exemplo. Mas o pessoal tem liberado WhatsApp e os destinos necessários para validação de certificado SSL, por exemplo.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Então o certificado não seria para rede interna.
<AirStation> tá e se
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Mas não lido muito com SSL não. Terás que procurar outro samaritano.
<AirStation> KurtKraut, tipo
<AirStation> e se eu pegar um subdominio do site deles e jogar um ip local ?
<KurtKraut> Na verdade, sou contra o uso de SSL :D
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Você pode fazer tudo com um dos IPs públicos do link dedicado.
<AirStation> hummm
<AirStation> vou dar uma olhada nisso segunda
<AirStation> só que;
<AirStation> antes da brincadeira começar
<AirStation> ainda tenho mais de 100 cabos de rede a crimpar ... belezura
<AirStation> puxaram os cabos ..... kkkk
<AirStation> agora só falta essa SAGA
<AirStation> crimpar TODOS
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Outra coisa que você precisa por aí é um caching proxy, para fritarem menos estes links daí.
<AirStation> KurtKraut, quero colocar um cache de DNS tb
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Isso o roteador do Ubiquity/Mikrotik faz por vocẽ.
<AirStation> hummmm
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Eles tem DHCPd e DNS Server.
<AirStation> otimo
<AirStation> agora a parte mais dificil
<AirStation> hotel funciona 24h, tenho q fazer isso com o menor impacto possivel ... kkkk
<AirStation> ah
<AirStation> antes q eu me esqueça
<AirStation> isso deve ser meio obvio
<AirStation> mas
<AirStation> KurtKraut, dá pra configurar varios ranges de dhcp né ?
<AirStation> pq 254 n vai dar nao
<KurtKraut> AirStation, sim, dá. Na verdade o que você precisa é de um range maior que /24
<AirStation> como faz ?
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Um /22 dará e sobrará para você
<AirStation> mas
<AirStation> eu digo isso pro dhcp ?
<KurtKraut> AirStation, yeap
<AirStation> tipo
<AirStation> vamos supor
<AirStation> que seja 192.168.253.x
<AirStation> o servidor
<AirStation> se o cara tiver em .254.x
<AirStation> ele vê o server ?
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Sim e não, depende do netmask.
<AirStation> o netmask consegue definir isso ?
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Assista estes dois vídeos para entender: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYQu7uNKvYg&list=UUQTTe8puVKqurziI6Do-H-Q e também esse https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLgansF_h1w&list=UUQTTe8puVKqurziI6Do-H-Q
<AirStation> valeu cara ! vou ver
<AirStation> KurtKraut, Obrigado cara, me ajudou bastante !
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Obrigado nada. Se ver meu nome por aí pedindo ajuda e você puder ajudar, ajude. Se achar alguém tão perdido quanto você e puder ajudar, ajude. E no final faça o mesmo pedido que estou fazendo a você.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Assim montamos uma cadeia, uma rede de ajuda.
<AirStation> sem duvida ! Eu gosto de ensinar oq sei
<AirStation> ainda mais recebendo ajuda dessa forma
<AirStation> Bom, se precisar de ajuda em tele-comunicações via Rádio, RF, transmissores, sintetizadores PLL, DDS ... kkk pode perguntar pra mim
<KurtKraut> AirStation, beleza :D
<AirStation> e eletronica no geral
<AirStation> embarcados , ARM , PIC , Atmega
<AirStation> etc
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Eu sou mais do mundo imaterial, do software.
<AirStation> KurtKraut, cara, eu curto bastante a parte de hardware q dá pra chutar
<AirStation> soft n dá
<AirStation> :<
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Já que gosta de eletrônica, dê uma olhada no Mikrotik. A empresa é divida em duas frentes: RouterOS, sistema de kernel Linux que roda nos dispositivos deles. É bem fechado, bem proprietário. E o Routerboard, as placas.
<AirStation> vou dar uma pesquisada
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Você pode comprar as placas já montadas em case, pronto para ligar na tomada e usar ou comprar as placas avulsas e montar seu próprio roteador (mas com software deles). Veja http://routerboard.com/
<AirStation> cara
<AirStation> pra ser honesto com vc
<AirStation> o cara q me 'passou a chave' ou seja, o antigo cara lá ... reclamou pra mim q mikrotik n aguentava, esquentava muito ... não era essa a visão q eu tinha da mikrotik, eu tb n sei como interpretar isso
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Eles passaram uma fase ruim sim. Todos os produtos eram fabricados na Letônia. Quando transferiram linhas para montadores na China, os primeiros lotes, vinham com baixa qualidade.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Tinha capacitor estourando. E sim, esquentam muito. Mas conheço provedor em SC e PR que colocam Mikrotik em armário na rua, tomando Sol e o cacete a quatro e mantendo rede de fibra ótica.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Alguns modelos são bem tolerantes a temperatura. Mas desses modelos problemáticos pouquíssimos chegaram no Brasil
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Todas as vezes que encontrei gente reclamando é gente que não sabia usar mesmo.
<AirStation> Tipo
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Não é fácil usar. Tem que saber o que está fazendo.
<AirStation> eu to meio assim cara, pq tipo ... o cara q tava lá ficou mts anos, e n sei oq o chefe pode pensar se eu oferecer um mikrotik pra ele
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Então vá de Ubiquity.
<AirStation> é ...
<AirStation> vai ter que ser
<AirStation> eles tem um ibiquity de 1000mW central lá
<AirStation> lá pro terreo
<AirStation> PoE e tudo
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Eu tenho 10 Mikrotiks de 1000mW. Tenho que reduzir a potência em todas. É muito forte, ao ponto dos dispositivos não conseguirem ouvir algo tão alto.
<AirStation> lá parece q tá em 800mW
<AirStation> pq parece q ficava ruim
<AirStation> sei la
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Tenho uma rede corporativa baseada em Mikrotik em 10 cidades.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Funciona que é uma beleza. E muito barata. Um Mikrotik de média capacidade sai por R$400 com nota fiscal e tudo certinho
<AirStation> tenho que analizar com calma a situação lá
<AirStation> senao eu q me ferro
<AirStation> kkkk
<AirStation> umas gambiarras ferradas lá
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Outra coisa bacana são os novos da Ubnt que têm suporte ao padrão AC.
<AirStation> dá até medo
<KurtKraut> AirStation, A Mikrotik também tem com suporte WiFi AC mas só para link ponto a ponto.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Cara, faça o seguinte, procura uma certificação Ubiquity. Tem várias no Brasil.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Costumam durar 2 ou 3 dias de aula.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Recomendo esses caras daqui: http://entelco.com.br/default/cursos/
<AirStation> mt bom
<AirStation> sem duvida quero me aprimorar
<AirStation> vamos ver oq vai rolar lá
<KurtKraut> AirStation, O que eu mais gosto de Ubnt e Mikrotik é o custo e a flexibilidade. Prefiro profissionais de rede com essa formação. Se você acha um cara de Cisco no mercado, tudo que ele souber fazer envolve um roteador de R$3k.
<AirStation> hummmmmmm
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Se você pega um profissional Mk/Ubnt, ele te entrega ou mantém o mesmo recurso, o mesmo projeto, mas gastando R$400 em cada roteador.
<AirStation> e nem sempre tu precisa de um cisco ne
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Vejo nada demais. Os Mikrotiks top de linha são bem parrudos. Eu tenho 2 desse: http://cloudcorerouter.com/
<KurtKraut> AirStation, 36 cores de 1.2GHz, 4GB de RAM
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Tela touchscreen para operações básicas e gráficos
<AirStation> porra
<AirStation> isso sim
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Exatamente esse modelo: http://cloudcorerouter.com/CCR1036-12G-4S-EM.php
<AirStation> outra categoria em
<AirStation> eu sou peixe pequeno ainda ... kkkk
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Tem modelos só com porta SFP para fibra ótica: http://cloudcorerouter.com/CCR1016-12S-1S+.php
<KurtKraut> AirStation, E com suporte a SFP+, com SFP de 10gbit/s
<AirStation> o troço é violento em
<KurtKraut> AirStation, E tudo de no máximo R$4k
<AirStation> topissimo
<AirStation> KurtKraut, eu sempre tive uma boa visão da mikrotik, nunca usei de fato, mas sempre ouço falar bem
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Um Cisco com 3 portas ethernet custa esse preço, e com funções básicas.
<AirStation> KurtKraut, por um acaso n é vc naqueles videos é ?
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Sobre redes IP? Não, é um amigo meu, Kretcheu. Também bastante envolvido com Software Livre.
<AirStation> a tá
<AirStation> é q imaginei por causa do kretcheu
<AirStation> e seu nick KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Nessa linha de raciocínio você vai acabar me perguntando se eu inventei o Ketchup também, já que começa com K... :D
<AirStation> lol
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Você mora perto de Fortaleza/CE? Em novembro terá o evento oficial da Mikrotik lá,
<AirStation> ih rapaz
<AirStation> eu moro no c* do brasil
<AirStation> mato grosso
<AirStation> bem no centro mesmo
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Olha a lista de palestras http://mum.mikrotik.com/2014/BR/agenda - e o que me chama a atenção é essa: http://mum.mikrotik.com/2014/BR/agenda#1DMGdPatlh
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Um oficial do Exército Brasileiro irá palestrar sobre a rede com Mikrotik que fizeram no Amapá, Pará e Maranhão, interligando locais remotos, bases militares e postos de observação
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Tem graaandes redes feitas com Mikrotik.
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Para o cara confiar colocar isso no meio da selva, alimentado por bateria de caminhão e painel solar, não pode ser um produto frágil.
<AirStation> legal :D
<AirStation> realmente
<KurtKraut> AirStation, Também vi uma palestra de um ISP que cobre 100% do território da Costa Rica só com Mikrotik.
<AirStation> bom, eu preciso aprender muita coisa ainda
<AirStation> vou a luta ... mas tenho muita coisa pra aprender ainda
<AirStation_> bom
<AirStation_> ao menos não sou só eu
<AirStation_> a gvt tb tem algo a aprender
<AirStation_> lol
<KurtKraut> AirStation, ahahah :P
<AirStation_> eta porra
<AirStation_> oq foi isso
<AirStation_> preciso tirar esse cel do silencioso
<AirStation> KurtKraut, valeu ai cara, vou jantar , mas o troço do SSID sem duvida foi libertador pra mim
<KurtKraut> AirStation, :D
<AirStation> KurtKraut, as nomemclaturas lá alem de estarem despadronizadas, não dizem muita coisa sobre AONDE tá o AP
<AirStation> é tipo
<AirStation> hph01 hph02 hph03
<AirStation> NEM EU SEI AONDE ELES TÃO DE VERDADE
<AirStation> vo te que procurar ainda
<AirStation> só sei que tão lá ... mas quem é quem ... não sei
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-03
<mmcat7> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<mmcat7> Instalei o Ubuntu 14 no meu notebook com SSD
<mmcat7> ao iniciar o note ocorre um erro na montagem do volume
<mmcat7> sabe se tenho que fazer algo de diferente (devido ao SSD)?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas agora e talvez "tarde"
<mmcat7> blz, vou aguradar
<AirStation> mmcat7, que erro dá ?
<mmcat7> que não é possível montar o volume, não exibe uma mensagem específica
<AirStation> vc tá por outro pc né ?
<mmcat7> depois exibe as opções I ignorar, M manual, S pular
<mmcat7> não
<AirStation> ele inicia ?
<mmcat7> inicia no prompt
<mmcat7> se  continuar
<AirStation> cara
<AirStation> a questão do SSD n tem nada haver pq o meu é SSD tb
<AirStation> tem q ver ai como vc fez o particionamento na instalação
<mmcat7> vou sair do chat e entrar por outro laptop para poder mexer e ver a mensagem em detalhes
<mmcat7> 1 min
<mmcat7> opa! Voltei
<mmcat7> vou iniciar o ubuntu
<mmcat7> ao iniciar o ubuntu 14 exibe a mensagem: "Serious errors were found while checkimg the disk drive for /."
<AirStation> hm
<AirStation> tem mais algo ?
<mmcat7> press I to ignore, S to skip mounting, or M for manual recpvery
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AirStation> cara
<AirStation> me diz uma coisa
<AirStation> tem mais algo nesse disco ?
<AirStation> ou vc tá instalando inteiro ?
<mmcat7> tem sim, já existia o windows 8.1, e instalei para deixar dual boot
<AirStation> hm
<AirStation> putz
<AirStation> ai é foda
<AirStation> ja tentou aperta i ?
<mmcat7> sim
<mmcat7> ele não monta
<AirStation> tu já usava linux antes ?
<mmcat7> pessoalmente, sim, mas não sou nenhum expert. Nesse laptop nunca coloquei o ubuntu
<AirStation> qdo tu aperta i ele mostra mais alguma informação ?
<mmcat7> vou fazer o teste aqui, 1 min
<mmcat7> ao pressionar "i", exibe a mensagem: "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait, or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<AirStation> cara
<AirStation> q que tu escolheu na hora de instalar ?
<AirStation> o tipo de particionamento
<mmcat7> ele não me perguntou isso, exibiu uma tela para colocar o tamanho da partição (30GB), usuário, senha
<mmcat7> tem como descobrir?
<AirStation> tu falou q ele entra no promot
<AirStation> consegue chegar lá ?
<mmcat7> se pressionar S para pular a montagem, sim consigo
<mmcat7> vou fazer isso
<mmcat7> aparece a tela de login
<AirStation> loga ai
<mmcat7> efetuei o login normal com o usuário que criei na instalação
<AirStation> tá
<AirStation> digita ai
<AirStation> df -h
<AirStation> cola em www.pastebin.com
<mmcat7> exibiu os filesystem
<mmcat7> tem / com 29GB
<AirStation> ql a unidade dele
<AirStation> o nome
<mmcat7> "/dev/loop2"
<mmcat7> tem mais 3 filesystem
<mmcat7> "/dev/sda2"
<mmcat7> "udev"
<mmcat7> "tmpfs"
<AirStation> tmpfs tá montado aonde ?
<mmcat7> montado no "/run"
<AirStation> cara dá um cd /tmp
<mmcat7> feito
<mmcat7> entrou
<AirStation> ls
<mmcat7> tem um "custom-packages"
<AirStation> cara
<mmcat7> não tem mais nada
<AirStation> tenta ai
<AirStation> startx
<mmcat7> deu erro
<AirStation> que erro ?
<mmcat7> ele iniciou o sistema em um filesystem read-only
<AirStation> tá
<AirStation> faz o seguinte
<AirStation> cd /tmp
<AirStation> echo 1 > teste.txt
<mmcat7> Read-only file system
<AirStation> é
<AirStation> de fato vc tá com serios problemas
<mmcat7> rsss
<mmcat7> tem como excluir a instalação e tentar novamente
<mmcat7> ?
<AirStation> mmcat7, cara
<AirStation> mmcat7, te recomendo 2 coisas
<AirStation> mmcat7, baixa denovo a distro
<AirStation> e instala denovo
<AirStation> o proprio instalador te dá a opção de substituir o atual linux
<mmcat7> legal
<AirStation> faz essas 2 coisas , só pra garantir q a img q vc baixou n veio com algum defeito
<mmcat7> antes de instalar eu usei um programa chamado UUI para passar o .iso da instalação para o pendrive
<AirStation> mmcat7, cara
<AirStation> já usei ele
<AirStation> qdo testei deu certo
<AirStation> POREM
<AirStation> como a versão 14 é mt nova, n sei como tá o suporte dele pra ela
<AirStation> eu testei era versão anterior
<mmcat7> entendi
<mmcat7> a versão 13 tá legal?
<AirStation> cara
<AirStation> ultima versão q testei nele foi a 12
<AirStation> kkkk
<AirStation> eu n uso ele geralmente
<AirStation> deixa eu acha aqui ql eu uso
<mmcat7> blz
<AirStation> cara
<mmcat7> oi
<AirStation> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<AirStation> tenta esse
<AirStation> já usei ele e n tive problemas
<mmcat7> blz, vou fazer o teste
<mmcat7> valeu!
<AirStation> :)
<mmcat7> obrigado pela ajuda e pelas dicas.
<mateus> boa
<decrypt> mmcat7, como tá o "/" no seu /etc/fstab ?
<decrypt> errors=remount-ro
<decrypt> tem isso?
<decrypt> se tiver pode ser sinal que seu hd está defeituoso
<mdbgarcia> bom dia ...
<rssolivei> salve
<mdbgarcia> alguem ai ta usando script pra irc?
<rssolivei> eu não
<mdbgarcia> certo  seria legal incrementar esse XCHAT pra ficar parecido c/ MIRC   alguma ideia ?
<liberie> mdbgarcia: uso o weechat
<liberie> weechat + tmux combinação perfeita
<Julinux> Alguém sabe me informar sobre as empresas de suporte em Linux em Santa Catarina
<liberie> Julinux: te mandei um pvy
<liberie> pvt
<mdbgarcia> como faço pra installar ? é soh carregar pelo xchat msmo ou nao ?
<liberie> weechat e um cliente de irc
<liberie> nao tem nada haver com xchat
<liberie> nada que falo e outro app
<mdbgarcia> valeu
<mdbgarcia> instala pelo terminal entao, correto ?
<liberie> apt-get install weechat-curses tmux
<mdbgarcia> tks
<AirStation> pessoal
<AirStation> boa tarde
<AirStation> será que alguem sabe se é possivel previnir um ataque via dhcp ? tipo, tenho lá meu servidor, e alguem roda um outro servidor dhcp ...
<liberie> nao e assim tao simples previnir isso
<liberie> vai depender do que voce tem de infra
<chuim> AirStation: olha... eu estudo no senai e isso acontece direto quando estamos estudando servidores dhcp e criando eles em máquinas virtuais
<AirStation> liberie, mas e ai ? q que eu faço ...... kkkk tenho mais de 1000 possiveis pcs clientes
<chuim> tem alunos que apontam a interface em bridge pro dhcp sem querer
<liberie> AirStation: se voce tem um switch da cisco por exemplo
<liberie> e simples de resolver isso
<AirStation> liberie, é ... mas meus swtichs n são gerenciaveis nem da cisco :<
<liberie> ai meu amigo voce esta na ..........
<AirStation> to ferrado mesmo então
<liberie> unica maneira vai ser travar via mac address mesmo
<AirStation> como assim ?
<AirStation> travar oq ?
<liberie> mapear mac <-> ip
<chuim> liberie: mas isso tem que ser feito de pc em pc, não é?
<liberie> nao
<liberie> isso sera no dhcp server mesmo
<AirStation> eu não entendi sua ideia liberie
<chuim> liberie: no meu router doméstico tem essa opção :P
<AirStation> mapear pc em pc no server ?
<liberie> de dhcp
<chuim> AirStation: cada ip ficaria atrelado a um endereço mac, se eu entendi
<liberie> e ter certeza que so vai trafegar se autentica por la
<AirStation> problema é que .... kkkkk é um hotel, todo dia chega gente nova e saí gente ...
<liberie> agora se for alguma empresa e voce quer fazer algo serio
<liberie> vai de switch gerenciavel
<AirStation> liberie, isso tb n resolve
<AirStation> pq 90% tá via wi-fi
<liberie> ?
<AirStation> ?
<liberie> por que nao nesse caso e melhor ainda ;)
<AirStation> não resolve cara
<AirStation> meus clientes tão em wi-fi
<liberie> hotspot
<liberie> abra a mente que voce resolve
<liberie> nao fale não de cara
<liberie> sem nem entender o que estao tentando te ajudar
<AirStation> então me fale pq resolve ... pq o meu medo é algum cliente tentar sequestrar os outros clientes
<liberie> com esse tom te passo meu email e posso enviar uma proposta de como resolver isso rapidinho
<liberie> estou aqui para ajudar e não ser cobrado com esse tom (a nao ser claro clientes)
<AirStation> liberie, vc tá me entendendo mal
<liberie> primeiro
<liberie> como seus clientes acessam
<liberie> ?
<AirStation> via wi-fi com um captive portal
<liberie> hotspot ?
<AirStation> são APS distribuidos pelo lugar
<AirStation> acessando o servidor
<liberie> qual tipo de AP voce usa
<liberie> e qual o concentrador ?
<liberie> ruckus
<liberie> ?
<liberie> unifi ?
<AirStation> são APS de 400mW, não vou saber te dizer a marca
<AirStation> tem 1 só que é ubitiqui
<liberie> sem saber falar nem a marca fica dificil ajudar
<liberie> se for ubnt, e provavel (se compraram correto) ser unifi
<liberie> isso e facil de se resolver mas nao tem haver com o canal aqui (sobre Ubuntu)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<liberie> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<liberie> apenas um guest network isolation no unifi resolveria qualquer problema seu AirStation
<AirStation> liberie, problema é que são 10 APs e só tenho 1 ubitiqui, e creio q os outros não são desse nivel
<liberie> quando voce souber o que tem fica mais facil de falar como ajudar
<liberie> qualquer coisa fora isso seria mero chute
<liberie> não sou chegado a dar chutes.
<AirStation> liberie, amanha vou saber oq é de verdade, até pq os APS tão isolados, se eu quiser mudar o nome de algum eu tenho q ir lá nele com um notebook ... kkk
<liberie> :(
<liberie> que bagunça :(
<AirStation> liberie, legal né ? o dono quer mudar o nome da rede, ai o antigo cara falou q vou ter q ir em 1 por 1 com o note
<liberie> eu nao faria isso nem em 2002 quanto mais em 2014
<AirStation> pq tão ligado na WAN
<liberie> por que ir 1 a 1
<liberie> e nao usar o endereço de WAN de cada um (ou ate mesmo o endereço da LAN)
<liberie> isso esta muito mal configurado
<AirStation> liberie, pow, ng nem sabe quantos clientes tem !
<AirStation> simplesmente ng sabe !
<AirStation> se eu quiser ver qtos clientes tem no AP X, tenho q ir lá nele com note
<liberie> e se voce nem sabe qual e a marca do que esta usando
<liberie> modelo, firmware e afins
<AirStation> liberie, eu n sei pq começo a trabalhar amanha, só vi por cima aonde ficam
<liberie> onde começar
<liberie> bem documente como esta tudo
<liberie> para voce ter uma boa visao do que precisa ser melhorado
<liberie> não se apegue a detalhes de cara
<liberie> apenas faça um esboço de tudo que tem por la
<liberie> tente diagramar no DIA , se nao conseguir vai de visio
<liberie> detalhes como
<liberie> AP 1 - QUAL MARCA - QUAL MODELO - QUAL FIRMWARE - QUAIS SERVIços - QUAIS IPS , SENHAS , etc...
<liberie> AP 2 - .......
<liberie> de onde vem a net , em caso de queda como restaurar, tem redundancia de links etc...
<AirStation> liberie, amanha começa a SAGA ... tenho mais de 100 cabos de rede pra crimpar ainda por cima
<AirStation> liberie, tem 7 Links de internet atualmente
<liberie> ainda continuo minha metrica kkkkk
<liberie> em 2003 fiz uma aposta com um amigo quando estava iniciando em um DC
<liberie> ate hoje mantenho ela
<liberie> se errar UM cabo que seja iria pagar a todos so grupo um jantar
<liberie> ate hoje eles nao comeram kkkkk
<AirStation> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AirStation> cara... pedi pra comprar 150 conectores
<AirStation> vamo ve se vai dá
<liberie> e olha que nessa epoca tivemos um puta problema que nao chegou os patch cables no momento certo foram xxxx cabos feitos na mão mesmo
<AirStation> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<liberie> voce ja esta na m.... entao
<liberie> 100 cabos com 150 conectores nem com milagre
<AirStation> lol
<liberie> 50 vao ficar sem ponta do outro lado
<AirStation> liberie, me expressei mal, são 100 pontas
<liberie> entao comprou demais ;)
<AirStation> claro ... sei lá oq pode acontecer
<AirStation> vai q o alicate me traí
<AirStation> ou eu mesmo
<liberie> posso fazer uma pergunta
<liberie> ?
<AirStation> fale
<liberie> tem 2 segundos para responder (nao pesquisar)
<liberie> me descreve as cores do T568A
<liberie> 1
<AirStation> nem vou tentar pq n sei de cor
<liberie> 2
<AirStation> kkkkk
<liberie> 3
<liberie> kkkkk
<AirStation> eu n sei de cabeça nao cara
<AirStation> faz tempo q n faço cabo
<liberie> vai fazer amanha no chute ? huuhhuhu
<AirStation> liberie, claro q n ... vou imprimir a sequencia
<AirStation> e deixar ali por perto
<liberie> wg/g/wo/bl/wbl/o/wb/b
<AirStation> depois de 20 cabos eu já faço de cabeça
<AirStation> kkkk
<AirStation> branco verde, verde, branco laranja, azul , branco azul, laranja, branco marrom, marrom
<AirStation> eu ainda decoro isso
<Fabiano> Galera, alguém ai projeta no solidWorks e conhece algum similar bom pro linux?
<liberie> qcad ?
<liberie> draftsight se usa apenas 2d
<liberie> e varicad se quiser algo pago
<Fabiano> Tava usando freecad
<Fabiano> Mas não gostei
<Fabiano> qcad não cheguei a testar
<Fabiano> projeto em 3d sim
<Fabiano> Esse Varicad chega pelo menos perto do SW?
<liberie> ai so usando
<Fabiano> Aí é complicado, você gasta dinheiro pra comprar o software e ele não te atender
<liberie> para que existe trial ?
<Fabiano> liberie, boa idéia
<Fabiano> rs
<Fabiano> liberie, mas vou tentar emular o SketchUp pelo playonlinux
<Fabiano> Provavelmente será melhor que qualquer solução nativa do linux
<DoCC> galera tenho um dell 3500, gforce 300m  instalei ubuntu 14.04...funcionando que é uma maravilha...porem noto que estou tendo placa de video...instalei os ultimos drives mais ela estar esquentando é consumindo minha bateria...
<hao> alguem pode me ajudar, baixei o ubuntu 14 para uns notebook antigo, alem de travar ele não aumenta a resolução de video
<hao> alguem indica uma versão mais leve para notebooks antigos?
<astroo-> lubuntu
<astroo-> e derivado do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> lubuntu ou xubuntu
<astroo-> DoCC   ve o privado
<nuno_nunes> DoCC, já tentou os drivers abertos
<DoCC> nuno_nunes, não testei não...é porq fico preocupado em dar problemas
<DoCC> astroo-, lubuntu é sim derivado do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> essa grafica é dupla?
<DoCC> não não...
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-27
<Guest1536> está enviando cd/dvd por correio ?
<astroo-> que eu saiba nao
<Guest1536> obrigado
<astroo-> pede a 1 amigo para por numa pen drive
<Guest1536> eu baixei mas não dá but pelo dvd
<astroo-> diz que pc tens e se tens windows
<Guest1536> sim tenho vista com mandriva porém como este último não está mais no ar pretendo instalar o ubuntu
<Guest1536> mas então acho que vou tentar pelo pen drive
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> Guest1536, não há envio de CD do Ubuntu tem uns 5 anos ou mais.
<Guest1536> é na época senti que estavam não querendo mais mandar
<licensed> Guest1536, se vc pagar o envio, eu gravo e mando um pra vc de graça
<licensed> Guest1536, deve da uns R$8 por carta registrada no maximo
<Guest1536> licensed obrigado mas acho que vou tentar esta do astroo mesmo eu baixei e coloque em dvd vou tentar o pen drive
<Guest1536> bom pessoal, fui
<astroo-> ate
<Ernandes> haduguee
<annakamilla> oi
<astroo-> ola
<annakamilla> tudo bom ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<annakamilla> eu queria saber como que eu faço upgrade do mate 1.8.1 para o 1.10
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xGrind> annakamilla, nao tem ppa?
<annakamilla> tem ppa mas está em dev ainda
<annakamilla> então deixa para lá
<xGrind> annakamilla, http://linuxpitstop.com/install-mate-1-10-on-ubuntu-15-04/
<annakamilla> xGrind, FamilyWolf já me atendeu aqui
<xGrind> eu acho que não compensa. aqui no xubuntu 14.04, deixei o padrão 4.10, mesmo ja tendo ppa para o 4.12 há um tempo.
<xGrind> ta :)
<annakamilla> eu não vou mais fazer o upgrade. fiz o de kernel fui para o 3.16
<xGrind> annakamilla, usa ubuntu 14.04 ?
<annakamilla> sim
<annakamilla> uso só lts no note.
<xGrind> ai sim =)
<xGrind> acho que tem versão mais atualizada na central. vou ver
<annakamilla> eu só tive problema com o teclado que eu resolvi, com a tecla f1
<xGrind> annakamilla, tem o kernel 3.19 na central de programas, pro 14.04 mesmo
<annakamilla> sim mad o 3.19 não vai bem com o meu driver de cd
<xGrind> hmmm. eu uso o 3.13 mesmo, pq ta estavel =)
<annakamilla> o 3.16 tb tá estavel :D
<annakamilla> já passei uns bocados com o hd tb que era falha dele mas o sistema já fez o isolamento e tá normal.
<xGrind> annakamilla, bad block?
<annakamilla> xgrind creio que seja mais um erro logico
<annakamilla> porque ele isola
<annakamilla> e consegue consertar.
<xGrind> hmm
<xGrind> o meu tava com erro tb. usei um programa no windows pra corrigir. é o crystal disk info
<xGrind> realocou algumas coisas la
<annakamilla> ele ta funcionando normal aqui, é só evitar formatação. eu tenho uma ferramenta também.
<annakamilla> hirens boot
<annakamilla> tem o driver do seagate, e tem o parted magick
<xGrind> tb tenho, mas passei uns programas e não encontrou erro no meu. o problema, é q meu hd tem hora q desliga e trava tudo. no windows da tela azul e reinicia, aí o hd liga de novo
<xGrind> no linux ele trava. ai tenho q desligar pelo botao e religar, pq o hd nao é reconhecido na bios
<annakamilla> usei ele para fazer zero fill neste, no pc e no da minha irmã.
<annakamilla> ai já é falha dele mesmo do hd.
<annakamilla> o meu note não queria abrir o grub de jeito nenhum, bios ficava normal. já o do meu pc travava pois era um hd diferente do que ele tava.
<annakamilla> travamento só tive quando instalei a ultima versão do calibre, mas já foi resolvido.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<annakamilla> to indo
<annakamilla> bjs xau
<renebarbosa> w
<Warco> boh achei q so eu era maluco de estar aqui a essa hora
<Warco> kkkk
<Warco> o insonia! :P
<Gleidsonfabiano> olá
<Gleidsonfabiano> estou precisando de ajuda?
<Gleidsonfabiano> bom dia alguem aqui sabe registrar um canal?
<shallwe> bom dia estamos a postos !
<oliverio> bom dia!
<z010011-x> bom dia
<Laerdes> Teria alguma video aula de como instalar o Oracle 11g no ubuntu 14
<Laerdes> Ou tutorial
<Laerdes> Boa tarde
<Laerdes_> Boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rickymoura> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Zuin> e ai galera
<Zuin> alguem sabe me informar como colocar musicas no ipod via linux ?
<astroo-> Zuin
<astroo->  Zuin  ola
<Zuin> boa noire ASTROO
<Zuin> *noite
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Zuin> ok
<Zuin> Astroo obrigado mas vou ter que sair
<Zuin> volto uma outra hora
<Saulo> alguem sabe qual pacote eu devo instalar para controlar a energia do meu notebook no ubuntu 15.04?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sarcastico> ta de boa..
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-28
<nazareno> ola
<nazareno> podem me tirar uma duvida
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<nazareno> eu gravei o   big linux e o mint..............eles aparem como uma miniatura de um  dvd............. passei para um dvd e  reinicio o not e  nao consigo formatar o not
<nazareno> podem me dar uma dika
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<shallwe> nazareno, em que parte vc parou?
<shallwe> nazareno, você quer formatar o hd inteiro e colocar o linux?
<nazareno> baixando e gravando o linux em umm dvd e so  reiniciar o  computador
<nazareno> isso eu ja trabalho com o big linux porem da  dando pau no not .................... e formato  kase tdo mes
<nazareno> estou formatando o not praticamente   todos os meses comm um dvd que eu   paguei a um amigo
<nazareno> to  baixando e estou com o mint e bih linux no  cd e nao  sei   como formatar o  not
<nazareno> o   boot esta em  dvd
<nazareno> coloquei em dvd o  linux q baixei mas nao consigo ................... formatar
<shallwe> pq formatas quase todo o mês? problema no HD?
<nazareno> nao  sei o  q eu estou fazendo de errado
<nazareno> tem alguma soluçao  para o HD
<shallwe> este erro está dando na hora que o próprio instalador formata?
<nazareno> nao  nao
<nazareno> fica    tipo um mes e ai da pau  no  not
<nazareno> como se tivesse entrado   virus
<shallwe> no linux isso?
<nazareno> simm simm
<nazareno> no big linux
<nazareno> estranho  ne
<shallwe> não é pra acontecer o que acontece que tipo de erro?
<shallwe> ele para o HD? trava?
<nazareno> aparece aquela  tarja  pedindo a senha
<shallwe> cara ou é algum programa que você instalou ou é o HD
<shallwe> não pode ser outra coisa
<ezumador> oi
<shallwe> se ele instala tudo certinho e depois de um tempo da pau então só pode ser algo que você instalou, provavelmente algo instalado fora do gerenciador de software
<astroo-> ola
<ezumador> faço instalação de programas comerciais e manutenção de micro
<nazareno> se  fdr o o  hd a  soluçao e  so  trocar o  hd e isso
<shallwe> nazareno, provavelmente, mas antes seria bom você saber, tem como saber passando alguns comandos mas isto eu não sei
<shallwe> você pode encontrar no google como "linux hd test bad block" ou algo assim
<ezumador> tive um problema hoje em um pc com o windows xp ele tinha duas placas de rede, onde uma chegava a internet e o outro ele comunicava com outro micro onde tinha o programa que instalei
<ezumador> cada conhexão recebia um ip de faixas diferentes
<nazareno> e............. quanto no baixar o big  lunux............ aparece tipo um dvd pequeno e so gravar em   dvd e tentar .................  reeiniciar o not  isso ou tem mais
<ezumador> o problema e que sempre que eu conecatava o a rede com o outro pc a internet parava de funcionar
<ezumador> depois que mudei para a mesma faixa de ip voltou a funcionar
<ezumador> acho que o xp não consegue trabalhar com ips de faixas diferentes
<edenc> "micro" é ótemo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<stjuliomn> Bom dia
<stjuliomn> no site http://ubuntu-br.org/ fala para baixar uma versão que teve suporte encerrado, a 14.10, com quem falo para reportar?
<AsFelix> stjuliomn: informações de contato do ubuntu-br.org: http://pastebin.com/UCp7ERbd
<stjuliomn> Obrigado
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest32702> bom ia galera
<Guest32702> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<gleidsonfabiano> alguem poderia me ajuda ... estou com um problema
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<gleidsonfabiano> bom não é sobre o ubuntu, sobre o Irc
<mirqui> fala
<gleidsonfabiano> que registrei o canal e ele nao esta me reconhecendo como OP
<gleidsonfabiano> usei o comando msg chanserv identify canal senha
<mirqui> tem muita gente no canal?
<gleidsonfabiano> ainda nao
<gleidsonfabiano> mais vai ser o canal do meu site
<gleidsonfabiano> só esta com duas pessoas agora
<mirqui> mas aparece vc como integrande do irc?
<gleidsonfabiano> sim
<gleidsonfabiano> já registrei o meu nick
<gleidsonfabiano> e o canal
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: o comando identify só te autentica junto ao chanserv, ele não te dá op automaticamente
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: você precisa usar o comando /msg ChanServ OP #seucanal seunick
<edenc> A recomendação padrão é que você só pegue op quando for necessário fazer alguma coisa com ele
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: http://www.geekshed.net/commands/chanserv/
<mirqui> edence pode me tirar uma dúvida ?
<edenc> diga
<gleidsonfabiano> obrigado
<mirqui> baixei o novo kernel 4.0 e o kernel lowlatence , o sistema ficou mais rápido
<mirqui> é pelo novo quernel , ou é pq ele é de baixa latência?
<edenc> não sei dizer
<edenc> "ficou mais rápido" pode significar várias coisas
<mirqui> mais fluido ,
<mirqui> da a sensação ,
<mirqui> o kernel 4.0 é estável , não?
<edenc> Bom, sem uma métrica específica, fica difícil dizer, "mais fluido" pode ser várias coisas, desde placebo até uma resposta mais rápida do hardware
<mirqui> ahaha é assim
<mirqui> uso o linux mint
<mirqui> no de mesa uso o ubuntu
<mirqui> eu uso no ubuntiu o dconfig ,
<mirqui> dconf
<mirqui> vou em com>canonical
<gleidsonfabiano> bom usei comando do Op e nao roudou ?
<mirqui> e tem uma parte que tem uma contagem , de 100 , eu deixo para zero
<mirqui> ai ele fica rápido
<mirqui> acho que é o lag ou coisa parecida
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: você precisa se identificar primeiro, com o identify, ele vai te informar se você foi reconhecido ou não
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: depois você usa o comando do op
<edenc> mirqui: "ele fica rápido" significa o quê? o gimp abria em 10 segundos e agora abre em 5? ele dá boot em 2 segundos invés de 4?
<mirqui> no mint não usei este dconf , mas depois que baixei o kernel e baixei a latencia , ele ficou com a velocidade parecida com o do ubuntu
<mirqui> sim , e tbm no abrir programas menos pesados , como o writer
<mirqui> já o boot não notei muita diferença
<mirqui> mais é depois que já está funcionando (depois do boot)
<edenc> Bom, latência baixa não tem nada a ver com iniciar processos, então muito provavelmente é o kernel 4.0 e não o low latency
<mirqui> hummm , então foi o kernel novo
<mirqui> me diz , o ubuntu tem velocidade boa
<edenc> O que faz os processos iniciarem mais rapidamente é a velocidade com que se consegue transferir o binário entre a memória secundária e a memória primária
<mirqui> acha que vale a pela ter o kernel novo?
<edenc> muito provavelmente o kernel novo tem um sistema de caching de disco melhor, que acelera esse processo
<mirqui> ai é que está pode ser , mas e se for pouco estável não paga a pena
<mirqui> uso no dia a dia só
<mirqui> no note baixei só para ver
<edenc> você precisa ser mais objetivo se quiser ter uma avaliação realista
<edenc> basicamente, saber as atividades mais comuns que você vai realizar na máquina e ajustar a sua configuração pra essa atividade
<mirqui> ahaha sou objetivo , te falei como está o note , sou novo no linux
<edenc> "pouco estável" não é objetivo
<edenc> "velocidade boa" também não
<edenc> estamos trabalhando com máquinas determinísticas
<mirqui> mais quebradeiras (pouco estável
<edenc> também não
<edenc> objetivo é: "ele se recusa a dar boot arbitrariamente"
<mirqui> velocidade boa ( mais veloz que o normal)
<edenc> "o gimp não abre"
<edenc> "o driver da placa de vídeo não carrega"
<edenc> etc.
<mirqui> o gimp abre melhor5 que antes
<mirqui> só não sei estes termos técnicos
<edenc> "o gimp abre em X segundos"
<edenc> não é técnico, é objetivo
<mirqui> assim , antes abria em 3 seg
<edenc> sempre que você usa um adjetivo relativo, não está sendo objetivo :P
<mirqui> ai botei um monte de fontes e mudei a cor para não cansar os olhos
<edenc> "mais", "melhor", "pouco", "muito"
<edenc> "um monte"
<mirqui> ele abriu tbm em 3 seg
<edenc> as fontes não tem relação nenhuma com a velocidade de carga do gimp
<mirqui> sou gaucho ahaha
<edenc> elas são pré-carregadas junto com o X
<edenc> o que afeta sua percepção do tempo de boot
<mirqui> sim , mas no frigir dos ovos , ficou mais rápido
<mirqui> só o boot em sí que leva uns 5 , 8 seg
<edenc> ok
<mirqui> bom , uma dúvida vc me exclareceu , o do kernel lowlatence
<oliverio> bom dia!
<mirqui> agora vou pesquisar sobre kernel novo
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<gleidsonfabiano> qual o comando para chanserv me identifica como dono do canal
<oliverio> gleidsonfabiano, é só autenticar seu nick no nickserv
<gleidsonfabiano> ja fiz
<edenc> você precisa se identificar no nickserv e no chanserv também
<gleidsonfabiano> esse meu nick ele é registrado
<gleidsonfabiano> como é no chanserv
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: o chanserv está no canal?
<edenc> Se não estiver, o canal não está registrado
<gleidsonfabiano> ele esta sim
<edenc> /msg ChanServ identify #canal senha
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: /msg ChanServ identify #canal senha
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: /msg ChanServ OP
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: eu realmente recomendo que você leia a página completa de comandos do chanserv pra entender como ele funciona
<edenc> antes de começar a administrar um canal
<edenc> digo isso porque é fácil alguém fazer um takeover se você não dominar o assunto
<gleidsonfabiano> --ChanServ-- Invalid command. Use /msg ChanServ help for a command listing.
<gleidsonfabiano> como mudo a senha do chanserv
<edenc> gleidsonfabiano: tem na página de comandos
<gleidsonfabiano> ta
<gleidsonfabiano> vou ver
<AsFelix> gleidsonfabiano: "(10:14:04) edenc: gleidsonfabiano: eu realmente recomendo que você leia a página completa de comandos do chanserv pra entender como ele funciona"
<edenc> Se tiver dificuldade com inglês, tem páginas traduzidas
<shallwe> bom dia pessoal
<gleidsonfabiano> não achei para recupera senha chanserv
<gleidsonfabiano> a senha do canal
<diegorv> dia
<edenc> olar
<maraph> opa
<maraph> como faço para instalar o ubuntu a partir de um pen drive ?
<maraph> pendrive
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> olá
<astroo-> ola
<AugustoRossetto> Boa tarde,  estou com problemas de superaquecimento no meu ultrabook, li que pode ser em função da placa de video dedicada, ja baixei a versão estavel da nvidia e instalei mas mesmo assim continua superaquecendo, alguem ae poderia me dar uma ajuda??
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> massa termica do cpu gasta
<AugustoRossetto> é que eu vi que varias pessoas estavam com esse mesmo problema, tentei instalar os drivers e mesmo assim nada resolve e a gpu fica sempre acelerada e superaquecida
<astroo-> pode ser da massa termica estar seca e o cpu entra nessa situaçao
<shallwe> AugustoRossetto, acho que estas errado
<shallwe> o problema pode ser hardware mas nunca software que faz esquentar de mais, pois ela foi projetada pra aguentar 100% sem travar nem nada
<shallwe> AugustoRossetto, Já viu a temperatura que ela se encontra?
<AugustoRossetto> pode ser, o estranho que que tenho o Ultrabook com Dual Boot e no Windows funciona direitinho
<shallwe> **sarro: Tirando o snapdragon 810 que foi mal projetado pra burro kkkk o resto nada falha
<shallwe> só se no windows ele não usa muito o vídeo
<shallwe> já fez testes no windows ou jogou algo pra ver se aumenta a temperatura?
<AugustoRossetto> utilizo o windows só pra games e funciona direitinho
<shallwe> bom se mesmo assim só esquenta no linux então deve ter sido uma placa de vídeo muito mal projetada, qual o modelo do ultrabook?
<shallwe> usemos o caso do snapdragon 810 que trava quando usado muito processamento, eles lançaram update pra limitar a velocidade de cpu pra não esquentar, talvez seja o caso da sua placa de video, algum bug de hardware que no driver do windows ele limite a velocidade
<shallwe> não sei se no seu ultrabook tem cooler mas se tiver você nota que ele gira rápido quando usa a placa de video ou o processador?
<AugustoRossetto> ultrabook asus s46c
<AugustoRossetto> tem cooler sim fiz a limpeza delea poucos dias
<shallwe> seria o s46cM?
<AugustoRossetto> isso
<shallwe> bem bom ele 3 geração de i7
<AugustoRossetto> é bom sim, roda games bem ate por ser um dual core
<AugustoRossetto> o problema esta qndo utilizo o Ubuntu
<AugustoRossetto> que ele fica superaquecendo o cooler
<shallwe> já tentou ver se o cooler está mesmo girando rápido no ubuntu?
<AugustoRossetto> ate pensei em desativar a placa de video deidica
<AugustoRossetto> como faço para testar?
<shallwe> está no ubuntu?
<AugustoRossetto> sim
<shallwe> deixa eu ver se lembro agora vc me pegou
<shallwe> tem umas linhas de comando quer tentar?
<AugustoRossetto> podemos tentar sim
<dlight> "só esquenta no linux" = ou drivers ruins, ou gerenciamento de energia nao esta funcionando
<dlight> AugustoRossetto, agora uma coisa, driver não se baixa do site da nvidia viu? você instala com apt-get
<dlight> ou com o ubuntu software center sei lá
<shallwe> nvidia-settings -a "[gpu:0]/GPUFanControlState=1" -a "[fan:0]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed=75"
<shallwe> ta vendo o 75 no final? é a % de velocidade
<shallwe> nvidia-settings -a [fan:0]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed=75
<shallwe> tenta ai esse último
<AugustoRossetto> da como comando invalido
<AugustoRossetto> sou novo no Ubuntu
<shallwe> coloca só "nvidia-settings"
<shallwe> apareceu o painel de controle da nvidia?
<AugustoRossetto> sim
<AugustoRossetto> apareceu o painel de controle
<shallwe> ta fecha ai
<shallwe> e essa linha funciona? "nvidia-settings -a [gpu:0]/GPUFanControlState=1"
<AugustoRossetto> não
<AugustoRossetto> Comando 'vidia-settings' não encontrado, você quis dizer:  Comando 'nvidia-settings' do pacote 'nvidia-settings' (main) vidia-settings: comando não encontrado
<shallwe> não pode! vc acabou de abrir ele
<AugustoRossetto> ERROR: Error resolving target specification 'gpu:0' (No targets match target        specification), specified in assignment '[gpu:0]/GPUFanControlState=1'.
<shallwe> a ta deve ser gpu1 então
<shallwe> teria que achar antes de testar já que tens a onboard também
<AugustoRossetto> tentar como gpu1?
<shallwe> não tem que achar antes
<shallwe> só pra ver se ta tudo certo faz ai
<shallwe> lspci | grep -i vga
<AugustoRossetto> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 635M] (rev a1)
<AugustoRossetto> esse foi o resultado
<shallwe> toca la
<shallwe> nvidia-settings -a [gpu:1]/GPUFanControlState=1
<AugustoRossetto> ERROR: Error resolving target specification 'gpu:1' (No targets match target        specification), specified in assignment '[gpu:1]/GPUFanControlState=1'.
<shallwe> kkk
<shallwe> calma ai
<AugustoRossetto> ok
<shallwe> ubuntu 15.04?
<AugustoRossetto> sim
<shallwe> cara então faz o que a nvidia fala assim
<shallwe> abre o nautilus
<shallwe> e na Pasta pessoal faz Crtl + H
<shallwe> entra em .config -> autostart
<shallwe> nestas pastas
<AugustoRossetto> Nautilus??
<shallwe> sim o navegador de pastas
<shallwe> tipo windows explorar
<AugustoRossetto> ok, estou no autostart
<shallwe> ta agora cria ai um documento chamado
<shallwe> nvidia-fan-speed.desktop
<AugustoRossetto> isso dentro do autostart?
<shallwe> dentro desta pasta
<shallwe> cria esse documento
<shallwe> novo documento -> documento vazio
<AugustoRossetto> ok ja criei
<shallwe> ta agora abre o gedit
<shallwe> se nao sabe o que é só clicar lá no icone do lançador em cima e digitar isso ai gedit, é o editor padrão
<AugustoRossetto> ok, esta aberto
<shallwe> ta agora cola ai dentro
<shallwe> sabe usar o pastbin?
<shallwe> abre ai no teu navegador esse endereço: http://pastebin.com/FmUX8gER
<AugustoRossetto> nunca utilizei
<AugustoRossetto> mas abri ele no navegador
<shallwe> ta agora apareceu ai "[Desktop Entry]...."
<shallwe> certo?
<shallwe> 5 linhas
<AugustoRossetto> isso
<shallwe> copia elas e cola la no gedit
<AugustoRossetto> ok
<AugustoRossetto> feito
<shallwe> ta agora deixa eu ver uma coisa da GPU pois vc disse que nao funcionou com o GPU:0
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> deveria ser GPU:0 ou GPU:1
<AugustoRossetto> mas antes nem com a GPU:0 e nem GPU:1 deu certo
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> ou é 0 ou 1 kkk não poderia ser outro
<shallwe> ta taca 1 mesmo nos 2
<shallwe> muda a linha la pra
<shallwe> Exec=nvidia-settings -a "[gpu:1]/GPUFanControlState=1" -a "[fan:1]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed=65"
<shallwe> ops errei
<shallwe> Exec=nvidia-settings -a "[gpu:1]/GPUFanControlState=1" -a "[fan:0]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed=n"
<AugustoRossetto> comando não encontrado
<shallwe> não, coloca isso no gedit
<AugustoRossetto> coloquei no terminal
<shallwe> muda la o código que vc copiou e colou nele
<shallwe> faz assim
<shallwe> http://pastebin.com/DqW9hG6n
<shallwe> copia o conteúdo desse link e cola ai no gedit
<AugustoRossetto> substituir  pelo que eu tinha antes?
<shallwe> sim
<AugustoRossetto> ok mudei o codig
<shallwe> depois manda salvar e na hora que aparecer a janela pra salvar faz crtl + H
<shallwe> que vai aparecer as pastas
<shallwe> ai vai lá e escolher a pasta .config/autostart e salva por cima do arquivo da nvidia que criaste
<shallwe> outra coisa que poderias fazer é na bios que deve ter como regular o cooler, ele deve ter algo do tipo quiet ou algo assim, deixar ele girando sempre no máximo
<AugustoRossetto> salvei o arquivo na pasta autstart
<shallwe> clica na pasta pessoal
<shallwe> e faz ctrl + H pra ativar os arquivos ocultos
<shallwe> a ta blz
<AugustoRossetto> ok
<shallwe> então era isso pode tentar reiniciar
<shallwe> ou fechar sessão e entrar de novo
<shallwe> o cooler deve girar mais rápido
<AugustoRossetto> so uma duvida o arquivo que estava  na pasta autostart antes de eu criar esse vai continuar la?
<shallwe> qual arquivo?
<AugustoRossetto> tinha um arquivo ja la chamado plank.desktop
<shallwe> a sim esse é do seu dock de baixo né?
<shallwe> vc deve usar um tipo mac
<shallwe> ele não tem nada a ver deixa lá não mexemos nele
<AugustoRossetto> ok
<AugustoRossetto> vou reiniciar o note então
<shallwe> ok e dá uma olahda na bios
<shallwe> olha a bios pra ver se tem algo falando do cooler
<AugustoRossetto> ok vou olhar
<shallwe> blz
<AugustoRossetto> ja retorno pra falar se deu certo
<AugustoRossetto> desde ja muito grato pela ajuda
<shallwe> ta bom to por aqui
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<diego_> ola gostaria de saber como faço para testar meu pc , saber se ele suporta o lixu ubuntu
<diego_> linux*
<leonidas2015> boas
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest70332> Pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda. Meu pc  tinha duas partições no começo(windows 7). Depois instalei o ubuntu e decidi fundir as partiçoes do windows. Agora a ficou o windows uma partiçao vazia e outra está escrita nao alocada. Voces saberiam como proceder?
<Guest70332> (Guest70332) Pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda. Meu pc  tinha duas partições no começo(windows 7). Depois instalei o ubuntu e decidi fundir as partiçoes do windows. Agora a ficou o windows uma partiçao vazia e outra está escrita nao alocada. Voces saberiam como proceder? Quero salvar o ubuntu.
<shallwe> Guest70332, não entendi !
<shallwe> o que seria fundir as partições?
<Guest70332> No windows eu tinha particao c e e
<shallwe> ok
<shallwe> e?
<shallwe> juntou as 2?
<Guest70332> Eu rentei extender a partição
<Guest70332> Eu formatei a partição e e cliquei em excluir partiçao
<Guest70332> Ai o ubuntu sumiu
<shallwe> vc fez isso tudo no windows ou no ubuntu?
<Guest70332> No windows, achei que juntando as duas partiçoes não precisaria formatar
<Guest70332> Mas deu merda
<shallwe> se você tinha o ubuntu já instalado com certeza, não se pode mexer, reduzir ou aumentar partição com o ubuntu instalada nela
<shallwe> outra coisa ubuntu reconhece o windows arquivos e tudo, o windows não reconhece nem a extensão do disco do ubuntu
<Guest70332> Coloquei o cd do ubuntu e so sobrou a partiçao swap
<shallwe> sim amigo provavelmente você perdeu
<Guest70332> Vish
<shallwe> se você formatou a partição do ubuntu pelo windows
<edenc> Guest70332: não perdeu não, apenas o grub está apontando pra partição errada e você vai ter que corrigir manualmente
<shallwe> edenc, você entendeu o que ele quer dizer?
<edenc> (mas pode ser que eu tenha entendido errado)
<shallwe> pelo que eu entendi ele formatou a partição que estava o ubuntu
<shallwe> foi o que eu entendi kkkk
<shallwe> Guest70332, faz o seguinte manolo, diz quantas partições tem no seu HD, em qual está o windows e em qual está o Ubuntu, ou estava claro
<edenc> <Guest70332> No windows, achei que juntando as duas partiçoes não precisaria formatar
<shallwe> já sei foi kkk
<shallwe> cara provavelmente ele mexeu nas partições que o ubuntu tava instalado pelo windows, não tem nada pior que fazer isso
<edenc> Acho que entendi agora, ele viu duas partições no windows, uma que o windows não reconheceu (onde estava o ubuntu) e a outra que era a partição ntfs
<shallwe> só pode ser
<edenc> E excluiu a do ubuntu achando que era espaço sobrando
<edenc> E ele se foi…
<shallwe> pois é e depois ele deu o boot pelo cd e viu só a swap
<edenc> Mas, ainda dá pra recuperar
<shallwe> é muito complicado?
<edenc> Não
<edenc> Quer dizer, um pouco
<edenc> Mas, só vale a pena se haviam dados pessoais sem backup
<shallwe> eu nem tentei quando ele disse que apagou pelo windows kkk passei, não sei como recuperar coisas de windows
<shallwe> a sim
<edenc> Quando você formata a partição, você só apaga a tabela de alocação de arquivos, os dados continuam no disco
<shallwe> sim as acho que ele fez pior apagou e depois uniu
<shallwe> foi o que entendi
<shallwe> por isso que quando deu boot não apareceu mais a EXT4 digamos somente swap
<edenc> Não importa
<edenc> o ntfs novo vai ter uma tabela dizendo que o novo sistema de arquivos está ocupando o disco inteiro
<edenc> mas os dados que estão no disco em si ainda vão estar lá
<edenc> Provavelmente dá pra recuperar com testdisk
<shallwe> edenc, a bom não sabia é bom saber :)
<edenc> todo sistema de arquivos funciona assim
<edenc> pra perder os dados você tem que rodar algo como shred
<edenc> (e mesmo assim, há empresas que conseguem recuperar)
<edenc> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<claudio_> Alguem sabe como restaura o incone das redes wifi disponiveis ?
<shallwe> edenc, muito bom li lá, é bom saber
<shallwe> valeu :)
<AsFelix> estou procurando "desesperadamente" esta tirinha traduzida para colocar aqui na minha sala, alguém pode ajudar? http://ahinfo.net.br/porque-no-se-deve-interromper-um-programador/
<AsFelix> (sim, acabam de entrar na minha sala "gritando" para avisar que mandaram e-mail)
<licensed> AsFelix, no meu trabalho acontece todo dia.. pessoal acaba de mandar email e liga pra avisar
<AsFelix> licensed: daí qdo fazem isso eu pego meu celular, começo a ver facebook, whatsapp, etc...
<AsFelix> e se acham ruim eu digo: "ué... já quebraram minha concentração mesmo..."
<licensed> AsFelix, se eu fizer isso sou demitido
<licensed> AsFelix, mas qual a intencao de colocar a tirinha?
<licensed> galera de t.i ai nao fala ingles?
<AsFelix> licensed: kkkk, eu já fui demitido (desta mesma empresa) daí 2 meses depois começaram a me chamar novamente
<AsFelix> licensed: não é para o pessoal da T.I., é para outros departamentos que vem aqui
<licensed> os protagonistas de tirinhas nao acham engraçado
<AsFelix> licensed: cedo a mesma pessoa veio hoje e perguntou para meu gerente: "o que é aquele e-mail que você me mandou?"
<AsFelix> licensed: ele: "qual era o assunto?"
<AsFelix> licensed: "não sei, eu não li..."
<licensed> LOL
<licensed> isso nunca vi nao
<shallwe> hahaha muito boa essa tirinha
<Cleber> Boa tarde
<Cleber> alguém poderia me informar o nome do atalho de conexão de área de trabalho remota? e se ele fica na pasta /usr/share/applications?
<rafael> Cleber? Conexão a área de trabalho remota do windows?
<Cleber> não
<Cleber> no ubuntu 14.10
<rafael> Vc quer se conectar em qual sistema? Em outro computador com Ubuntu?
<Cleber> vi que no ubuntu 14.10 para criar atalhos na area de trabalho é preciso copia-los da pasta /usr/share/applications
<rafael> Cleber, acho que não tem a ver com área de trabalho remota. Reveja sua pergunta
<Cleber> já consigo conectar... so quero por um atalho na area de trabalho
<rafael> Cleber: para fazer isso, vc deve criar um arquivo .desktop
<rafael> Depois vc colocará ele na pasta que vc citou
<Cleber> não tem um lançador como as outras aplicações que estão na pasta /usr/share/applications?
<Cleber> como configuro esse arquivo .desktop
<Cleber> ?
<montanha> Instalei um driver realtek r8168, mas não funciona a wifi. Ele mostra o resultado r8168, mas não funciona o wifi. Não detecta nada. Não sei o que fazer;
<shallwe> montanha, boa tarde, o ubuntu deveria reconhecer por padrão
<shallwe> é notebook?
<montanha> sim, é notbook
<montanha> notebook da dell, com placa realtek
<shallwe> montanha, e você já tentou desabilitar ele e habilitar de novo pelo atalho do teclado?
<shallwe> montanha, no terminal faz um "lspci" pra ver se aparece a sua placa de wifi ou rede
<montanha> não
<montanha> aparece
<montanha> aparece a placa como Realtek
<shallwe> realtek r8168?
<shallwe> ethernet ?
<montanha> não lembro agora, mas acho q aparece r8181,r8168
<montanha> não sei se são similares
<montanha> no site da realtek o driver é para todos esses q passei ai, no caso é pelo kernel
<shallwe> sim no meu tb aparece isso é tudo padrão
<Elfon> montanha: tem algumas realtek que são um pé no saco
<montanha> pois é, to pesquisando bastante, mas ta dificil
<shallwe> montanha, e pela rede funciona?
<shallwe> cabo de rede
<montanha> não testei ainda,
<shallwe> no terminal o que da com? iwconfig
<shallwe> ou ifconfig
<shallwe> iW é pra wifi iF pra rede
<montanha> esse comando eu não usei
<montanha> anotei aqui pra testar,
<shallwe> o bom é estar nele ai a gente pode ajudar melhor
<shallwe> quando puder entra com ele perto pra testar :)
<montanha> sim
<montanha> shallwe, tem como recuperar um arquivo alterado?como o backlist.conf por exemplo. Eu alterei o final desse arquivo, coloquei um backlist r8169. Queria voltar a versão anterior. Tem com fazer isso?
<shallwe> ele faz uma cópia da uma olhada no diretório
<montanha> ok.
<shallwe> :)
<montanha> shallwe, quais as teclas de atalho para habilitar e desabilitar pelo teclado?
<shallwe> não sei cada note tem uma
<shallwe> mas é a FN + alguma coisa olha os desenhos
<shallwe> no meu é FN + F2 que na F2 tem um desenho do wifi
<montanha> certo
<shallwe> talvez entrar no ubuntu e aperta uma vez isso e vê o que acontece pode estar desligada sei la
<shallwe> vc só tem o ubuntu instalado na máquina?
<montanha> não é dual
<montanha> é a maquina que estou agora,
<montanha> só não funciona no ubuntu
<shallwe> a bom então dificilmente será isso
<shallwe> mas tenta não custa, e faz os comandos lá
<montanha> sim, obrigado!
<montanha> Elfon, tu já teve esse problema?
<Elfon> montanha: lembro que uma vez tive que usar o drive do windows pelo ndiswraper
<montanha> hum, entendi. valeu!
<Elfon> ndiswrapper*
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<broman> galera da pra alguem me ajudar? instalei uma aplicacao em php smarty no apache mas so carrega a primeira pagina.. nada alem disso!
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<broman> enquanto isso to pesquisando
<broman> ja to a quase 1h pra fazer isso funcionar aqui
<broman> alguem pode me ajudar com o smarty php?
<astroo-> broman  ve o privado
<broman> astroo-, ja vi la
<shallwe> broman, smarty php é igual ao lampp?
<broman> smarty eh um framework
<broman> shallwe, mas eu ja resolvi :) era o mod_rewrite do apache
<shallwe> a bom blz
<c00z> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> boa noite
<Celso> buenas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-30
<ezumador> tem como compartilhar imagens nesse chat??
<astroo-> isso nao sei
<astroo-> es o primeiro que vejo a perguntar tal
<ezumador> astroo-: e so uma curiosidade, sou novato no chat
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<ezumador> astroo-: Obrigado!!
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ezumador> astroo-: como assim??
<astroo-> para ver se alguem sabe a resposta
<ezumador> astroo-: CERTO
<renebarbosa> ezumador, o pessoal geralmente faz upload em sites como o imgur.com
<ezumador> renebarbosa: que upload e esse?? para que serve ??
<astroo-> postar so fotos
<ezumador> renebarbosa: legal !! muito bom !!
<Neto> Oi boa noite, Sou iniciante gostaria de instala o sistema ubuntu na minha maquina mais gostaria de saber iniciar por qua distribuição eu foço download, tenho AMD Sempron 2.6ghz e 2Gb de memoria qual é melhor?
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<Neto> Obrigado
<astroo-> depende do cpu tambem
<astroo-> se e 64bits ou nao
<Neto> Meu CPU é ADM Sempro 130 2.6Ghz
<Neto> AMD corrigindo
<astroo-> ve no site amd se e 32 ou 64 bits
<astroo-> e pensa na versao lubuntu ou xubuntu por serem mais leves que o teu pc e muito a "conta" para o ultimo ubuntu
<Neto> no caso Astroo lubuntu e mais leve ? o ultimo ubuntu é pesado assim
<astroo-> certo
<Neto> qual diferença de lubunto xubuntu?
<astroo-> bem mais leves
<astroo-> isso depende de gostos e mais nao sei
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Neto> astroo vou mim aventura aqui mais obrigado assim mesmo ja mim deu uma solução boa ja pq ia usa ubuntu e ia fica muito lento sem saber mais valeu assim mesmo
<Neto> vou precisar sair vlw
<astroo-> ate
<Neto> vlw
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Danke> hi!
<usuario> 227.0.0.2
<User> ola
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<AriLima> Olá
<AriLima> Boa tarde pessoal
<AriLima> tenho a seguinte duvida
<AriLima> Olá pessoal estou usando o Ubuntu 14, instalei todas as configuração do apache, php, postgree e estou com minha aplicação ok, rodando direitinho em localhost...
<AriLima> Como para outros computadores acessarem esse meu localhost ? tem como colocar um IP, por exemplo: http://192.168.12.177/meu_site  ???
<AsFelix> AriLima: você quer que outros computadores da sua própria rede acessem o conteúdo, certo?
<AriLima> sem ser da minha rede, todos que estejam com internet
<AsFelix> AriLima: para isso é necessário que você tenha um ip público, mas se sua internet contratada é doméstica, dificilmente conseguirá isso com seu provedor
<AriLima> entendi
<AriLima> como faço para que todos da minha rede consiguam acessar ?
<AsFelix> AriLima: caso seu contrato seja corporativo, aí teria que conversar com seu provedor, para que lhe forneçam um ip público e liberem as portas
<AsFelix> AriLima: para acessar de sua rede, a primeira coisa é descobrir qual o seu IP, no terminal digite: ifconfig
<AsFelix> você verá algo como isso: http://pastebin.com/fG3WZMTQ
<AriLima> deu ip 10.0.2.15
<AsFelix> digite ele no navegador, já verá o seu site
<AsFelix> (se o apache estiver rodando)
<AriLima> pastebin.com/9q3ikqDD
<AriLima> http://pastebin.com/9q3ikqDD
<AriLima> Estou usando uma VM tem algum problema ? pois o servidor ubuntu está na VM...estou colocando o endereço IP no navegar e não está indo
<Elfon> AriLima: melhor vc configurar a placa de rede em modo bridge se tiver usando o virtualbox
<AriLima> como faço isso ?
<Elfon> AriLima: abre o virtualbox, seleciona a máquina, vai em Configurações ==> Rede ==>Adaptador ==> Conectado a: Placa em modo Bridge
<Elfon> aí vai ter um ip pra máquina virtual
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém sabe se é possível restaurar uma imagem de uma partição pelo dd para uma partição encriptada mas vazia?
<oliverio> AriLima, cria um NAT no seu roteador apontando que requisições na porta 80 serão encaminhada para determinado IP local na sua rede
<abelsiqueira> Boa tarde, passei pra avisar que os links de download do 14.04 (http://ubuntu-br.org/download) estão quebrados
<abelsiqueira> Mudou pra 14.04.2
<abelsiqueira> Se não estiver no lugar certo, me desculpem
<Silgon> como faço para solicitar o SO Ubunti Br (mídia)?
<Silgon> digo... Sistema Operacional Ubuntu Brasil em mídia de CD
<Silgon> Alguém saberia me responder?
<Sergito> olá boa tarde
<Sergito> estou tentando instalar o sistema aqui 4.10
<Sergito> 14:10
<Sergito> mais chega em um determinado momento que para e n vai para lugar nenhum
<Sergito> alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<elias_> boa noite srs e sra
<astroo-> ola
<elias_> astroo boa noite vou instalar no meu pendriv
<astroo-> ok
<elias_> vc pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> nao sei
<elias_> vc esta no brasil?
<astroo-> nao
<elias_> clecio é do brasil?
<elias_> enfim boa noite a todos
<elias_> tem um link que gosto www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o-Sjr95370
<elias_> vou sair boa noite para todos
<astroo-> ciao
<rengaw> Olá pessoal como andas o ubuntu hoje em dia?
<astroo-> ola
<rengaw> tem alguem vivo ai?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<rengaw> ainda bem
<rengaw> acabei de baixar a ultima iso do ubuntu vou tentar instalar numa maquina virtual pra testar
<Creto> kkkkk é o cara morreu e deixou o nick dele online essa foi boa gente
<astroo-> diz que pc tens
<astroo-> quem morreu?
<Creto> o usuário não perguntou se tinha alguém vivo aqui???????
<rengaw> tenho um i5 4gb
<rengaw> to rodando win10
<astroo-> esta bom para o ultimo ubuntu
<rengaw> comecei a instalar no Oracle VM VirtualBox ultima versão e a tela ficou toda colorida e não da pra ler nada
<rengaw> não deve estar reconhecendo o video
<rengaw> começa a carregar normal depois fica tudo desconfigurado a imagem
<rengaw> aguem ai com problema para instalar no oracle vm virtual box
<jone> nao estou conseguindo instalar o wine, nem o unetbooting no ubuntu.
<jone> alguem poderia me ajudar
#ubuntu-br 2015-07-31
<G0> Olá :D
<astroo-> ola
<G0> Você sabe programar em alguma línguagem ?
<astroo-> nao
<edenc> Sim
<G0> Em quê ?
<edenc> É uma lista bem grande, o que você precisa?
<G0> Não preciso de nada, hahah. Apenas curiosidade
<G0> Qual é a sua favorita ?
<edenc> Haskell
<G0> whoah, eu sempre achei Haskell muito legal
<G0> Mas nunca cheguei a aprender, eu sei programar em Python
<edenc> Eu também, mas acho um pouco chato
<G0> É porque é fácil , eu queria aprender shell scripts, coisas difíceis mas acho que minha produtividade cairia
<edenc> É fácil mas é chato
<edenc> Assim como javascript também é fácil e também é chato
<G0> Hahah, mas você consegue fazer coisas divertidas com poucas linhas
<edenc> Haskell é divertido porque você consegue usar a inteligência pra trabalhra menos
<edenc> *trabalhar
<edenc> não menos do que haskell ou perl
<G0> É verdade
<G0> R também parece bom
<G0> Pelo menos para a parte gráfica
<edenc> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Algorithm_Implementation/Sorting/Quicksort#Python
<edenc> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Algorithm_Implementation/Sorting/Quicksort#Haskell
<edenc> As versões ineficientes e com menos linhas são parecidas, mas as versões mais eficientes são bem mais curtas em Haskell
<G0> Você tem razão, vou aprender Haskell depois
<edenc> Vou dormir &
<G0> Boa noite
<z010011-x> ............
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<masterjoe> hello
<masterjoe> ola alguem pode me ajudar
<Justin___> Encontro dificuldades ao instalar o ubuntu dentro do windows
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia galera, linda sexta feira :)
<shallwe> Depois do Ubuntu pra Cel como sistema operacional agora temos o KDE PLASMA :) a coisa ta ficando boa
<shallwe> https://br.kde.org/node/303
<mirqui> legal , eu estou esperando a convergência entre sistemas
<shallwe> tipo o que o ubuntu faz?
<mirqui> pc , cel , note e tablet
<shallwe> a ta tipo a maçã
<shallwe> é bem bom isso :) só falta ubuntu pra tablet kkk
<mirqui> mas vai estar mais afinado ainda
<shallwe> mas achei o máximo isso de no cel vc rodar ubuntu e depois simplesmente conectar ele no monitor e usar como ubuntu normal :)
<mirqui> eu uso o teamviewer para acessar cel , note e pc de mesa
<shallwe> boa ideia
<mirqui> pelo que estão falando , ai não vou precisar dele
<mirqui> só usar no caso para alguma coisa expecífica
<shallwe> realmente é a tendência isso de unificar tudo, antes era só a maçã agora com windows 10 a microsoft tb fez, e o android é só pra cel e tablet
<shallwe> falta aquele sistema completo unificado, mas o ubuntu está fazendo isto
<mirqui> eu ví num post sobre conceitos
<mirqui> um cara chegou numa casa
<mirqui> deixou o cel em cima da mesa
<mirqui> o cel baixou imagem para mesa
<mirqui> da mesa ele puxou a imagem para a tv e da tv para o pc
<mirqui> é o que a canonical está querendo chegar perto
<shallwe> a sim isso é quando a tecnologia ficar barata, não quando vc paga 2000 por um cel kkk , agora imagina uma mesa que faz isso quanto não deve custar :)
<mirqui> e o melhor , de grátis :)
<shallwe> exatamente quer unir tudo
<mirqui> calma
<shallwe> e pelo que sei melhor, sem usar apps só pra cel como o android faz mas sim linux em sí
<mirqui> o ubuntu touch tem um hardware bel robusto
<mirqui> e claro , caro
<mirqui> mas pensa
<mirqui> que depois de sair , não sai um fork para um xubuntu ou lubuntu para cel
<mirqui> :) bom , pelo menos sonhar não custa nada :)
<mirqui> eu tenho um nokia
<mirqui> 518 mb de ram
<mirqui> bem fraquinho
<mirqui> imagina um lubuntu nele
<mirqui> quernel linux = todos os sistemas integrados
<mirqui> kernel
<shallwe> seria bem legal :)
<shallwe> eu acho que o que as pessoas querem é poder colocar um número na agenda do cel com endereço e tudo e depois acessar isso de qualquer lugar
<shallwe> sem precisar ficar instalando software de terceiros aqui e ali
<mirqui> velho , quem duvida é doido , depois de lançado vai aparecer um monte de variações
<mirqui> sim , com uma central tipo ubuntu
<shallwe> :) é isso aí
<shallwe> mas pensando no cel do ubutu robusto vale a pena, pois vc teria ele como cel e como pc :) pra trabalho claro, não conta isso de jogos etc
<shallwe> eu vi aquelas primeiras divulgações deles que eles chegavam a ligavam o cel no monitor e só usava como um ubuntu normal
<mirqui> qualquer smarth é um minipc
<shallwe> mirqui, sim, mas depende do sistema nele
<mirqui> ualquer sistema
<mirqui> qualquer
<shallwe> uma coisa que a maça acertou, mas é por causa do hardware próprio é o sistema deles IOS, super leve comparado ao android
<mirqui> é só vc espelhar a ttela
<shallwe> mas android tb tem que rodar em qualquer xiling kkk
<mirqui> sim , põe um teclado físico
<shallwe> já o IOS tem que rodar só no cel deles
<mirqui> mas olha a expecificações de hardware
<mirqui> e o preco ?
<shallwe> no q?
<mirqui> apple
<mirqui> e os últimos lançamentos
<mirqui> de android
<shallwe> sim são bem caros, mas o hardware comparado aos últimos aparelhos da sansumg e outros nem é tanto assim
<shallwe> são caros por status kkk as pessoas adoram
<mirqui> cara , pagar 1500 por um cel só para botar um teclado nele
<shallwe> até hoje não entendi pq o android roda ainda em cima de java :( não tem linguagem mais pesada que isso kkk
<shallwe> acho que nesse ponto ubuntu deve ganhar até em desempenho
<mirqui> um lubuntu gasta alguns kb para rodar
<mirqui> imagina isso num cel
<mirqui> um pc completo no bolso
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> em ARM então fica mais leve ainda
<mirqui> meu nokia mesmo rodaria numa boa
<mirqui> e com a central de programas
<mirqui> synaptic
<mirqui> velho
<mirqui> já pensou um terminal no cel :) ?
<mirqui> sem virus
<mirqui> tranqueiras
<shallwe> sim seria d+, mas tem o outro lado, as pessoas em só não se importam com isso de leveza kkk, elas querem é novidades, é um cel cheio de firulas que faz mil coisas ao mesmo tempo, fazer um sistema assim acho que não valeria pro progresso
<shallwe> na realidade mesmo os processadores estão tão rápidos, 4 cores etc de cel que tanto faz o que roda kkk o que conta mesmo é a integridade como falou ai sim
<mirqui> cara o cel falando para mim , tendo registro de numero , já basta
<G0> Quê ?
<shallwe> G0, como?
<mirqui> olha só
<mirqui> teclando no cel da tendinite
<mirqui> falta de atemção na rua
<G0> *N
<mirqui> linux no cel seria bom para saúde ahahaha
<G0> Ue, teoricamente Android é linux
<G0> E se eu não me engano, vão lançar o Ubuntu p/ SmartPhone
<mirqui> sim , com certeza
<mirqui> e ainda dizem que o windows ganha em sistemas
<mirqui> imagina quantos cel no mundo rodam android
<G0> Windows só serve para ser invadido
<G0> hahah
<shallwe> G0, estávamos discutindo isso do ubuntu pra cel a umas 20 mensagens atrás acho que vc estava até dormindo nessa hora :)
<G0> Eu entrei recentemente , lol
<shallwe> não precisa falar mal do windows tb :( todos merecem uma chance, afinal ubuntu tem que concorrer e ser concorrido por outro sistema
<shallwe> se não como vamos evoluir :)
<G0> Ok, você tem razão
<shallwe> o problema do ubuntu que eu vejo pro pessoa que começa a usar é suporte, ou seja, tem aquela ideia de que como é livre ninguem é obrigado a te ajudar
<shallwe> ai se da certo é uma maravilha se da qualquer problema pessoal volta pro windows
<mirqui> e a microsoft  te da suporte ?
<AsFelix> shallwe: na verdade eu encontro mais suporte para SL do que para proprietários (ao menos sem pagar)
<mirqui> quando usava era tecnico direto
<AsFelix> shallwe: e se eu precisar de suporte pago, há a Canonical e a Red Hat (para citar apenas duas das mais populares)
<shallwe> AsFelix, sim mas pra gente é fácil que entende disso, agora imagina uma pessoa procurando soluções pro ubuntu no google
<G0> O pior é que é verdade, o pessoal quer voltar p/ Windows porque não consegue entender como funciona
<mirqui> numca me mandaram ajuda nenhuma
<mirqui> sempre que presiso resolver pepinos no pc venho no irc para pedir ajuda
<shallwe> eu não sei posso estar errado, mas eu penso que se ubuntu tivesse suporte de algumas empresas que sustentassem ele, poderia fornecer grátis um forum, um telefone algo assim
<shallwe> era o que a Canonical estava fazendo quando coloco Amazon na jogada, mas ai o pessoal começou a criticar kkk
<mirqui> o conhecimento é livre
<shallwe> acham que tem que ser tudo livre e ficam metendo pau kkk, acham que se vive só de doações
<AsFelix> G0: o pessoal não consegue entender porque está acostumado somente com windows
<AsFelix> G0: eu sou fã deste texto: http://www.aprendendolinux.com/e-se-o-sistema-operacional-mais-usado-fosse-o-linux/
<G0> Então, mas quem não manja não sabe que existeem IRC's
<mirqui> de código fechado é pago
<shallwe> mirqui, sim mas volto a dizer kkk, estamos pensando como pessoas que já sabem e usam ou tem algum conhecimento
<mirqui> sim , eu fui descobrir o linux pq estava de bolso furado
<shallwe> infelizmente o povo, pelo menos no Brasil, não gosta muito de pensar
<mirqui> de 6 em 6 meses era tecnico direto
<mirqui> cada vez150 , 200 reais
<shallwe> claro que ai tem muito mais coisa atrás como por exemplo um pc com windows depois de 6 meses se é usuario comum já ta cheio de spys e virus kkk
<mirqui> agora deu problema , reinstalo o sistema de novo
<shallwe> mirqui, só salvar a HOME e estamos felizes :)
<mirqui> não é isso
<shallwe> eu nem isso faço, uso tudo no dropbox melhor coisa
<shallwe> 50 gigas grátis :)
<mirqui> no windows é uma caixa fechada
<mirqui> é o que é vc não tem acesso para corrigir o sistema
<mirqui> tela azul ou desligar o pc
<shallwe> não, tem que esperar por eles mesmo
<mirqui> pelo reset éra uma dor de cabeça
<AsFelix> shallwe: quando eu usava windows ainda (lá em 2007) eu tinha uma partição para os documentos, como se fosse uma /home do Linux
<mirqui> estragava o sistema
<AsFelix> o melhor S.O. é aquele que lhe atende, não sei por que tanta briga entre Linux/Windows
<AsFelix> para mim, o que me atende é o Linux
<shallwe> mirqui, eu já tive que reinstalar linux mas nunca perdi nada assim sempre salvei
<mirqui> no windows xp foi o mais estável deles
<mirqui> linux , faz isso no windows
<shallwe> AsFelix, sim claro, eu não estou falando mal do linux ta louco kkk só estou falando sobre diferenças, mas com certeza linux por um simples motivo, segurança muuuuito melhor que windows
<G0> Ei galera, eu li um texto que dizia que usar o shred para 'destruir' os arquivos não é uma boa idéia
<mirqui> se não fizer backup em pendrive e nuvem
<shallwe> AsFelix, não instala spys nem nada
<G0> Quer dizer, sobrescrever com bytes randômicos
<shallwe> G0, tipo comando rm?
<AsFelix> shallwe: em minha época de Windows eu não usava antivirus em minha máquina, e isso nunca for problema
<shallwe> AsFelix, bom eu tb nunca tive esse problema, uso windows as vezes pra outras coisas, principalmente quando meu sobrinho vem jogar
<shallwe> AsFelix, mas o problema são as pessoas leigas, isso é fogo, navegam e aceitam tudo kkk, não existe anti virus ou anti spys suficientes
<shallwe> eu as vezes dou suporte e já cansei de ter que formatar o windows pq não tem retorno kkk
<shallwe> agora ubuntu é uma maravilha pq não tem isso
<mirqui> o baixaki há alguns anos não tinha um filtro de controle
<shallwe> e instalação tem tudo na central, tudo seguro :) se instala sozinho
<mirqui> eu ia lá direto
<shallwe> mirqui, NAAAAAAOOO, cara ta pior
<mirqui> e lá pegava alguns virus
<shallwe> agora qualquer site tipo baixaki, superdownloads , pra vc baixar algo vai o download seguro kkk
<shallwe> é um download manager deles que enche teu pc de coisas de tempo, muda as paginas um horrrroorr
<mirqui> e o que tenho de tranqueiras de cd e dvd gravados em windows
<shallwe> eles te forçam a baixar aqui e é o que as pessoas fazem, depois tem tanta coisa na tua máquina disso que não tem como tirar
<shallwe> kkkk
<G0> Parei de baixar pelo Baixaki quando encontrei um BackDoor no DM deles
<mirqui> no linux tenho um pendrive com 350 mb e é tudo que preciso
<shallwe> G0, cara tem aos montes, qualquer site agora ta com isso, ai beeem ,mas beeem pequeno tem ali escrito "baixar sem o gerenciador"
<mirqui> eles fazem engenharia social , vc cai se quizer
<mirqui> os olhos vêem e o pc é que fica infectado ahaha
<shallwe> mirqui, hoje em dia eu trabalho com ubuntu, claro que tenho que ter uma maquina virtual com o windows pra rodar o Corel, e isso não adianta discutir pra substituir por inkscape e tal pq não é o meu caso é pra saída de gráfica mesmo
<mirqui> vou almoçar , bom almoço a todos :)
<shallwe> mas fora isso tudo direto no ubuntu
<shallwe> mirqui, :) bom almoço
<G0> A maioria dos garotinhos juvenis nao gosta do LInux porque nao da p/ rodar LOL
<shallwe> meu sobrinho joga isso
<G0> Hahah, complicado
<shallwe> como eu não jogo mesmo pra mim não faz diferença :)
<shallwe> tenho um wii ali na sala pegando pó e quando to de bobeira eu jogo metroid :) ou mario kart com a patroa
<G0> Ultimamente tenho passado o tempo aprendendo eletrônica
<shallwe> G0, bem legal, fiz alguma coisa já sobre isso
<shallwe> mas o tempo vai ficando curto e não temos tempo pra fazer tudo
<G0> Infelizmente
<G0> Existe um site chamado mente binária, acho interessante aprender algumas coisas
<shallwe> legal não conhecia
<G0> Aprendi bastante lá, mas acho que eles pararam de postar
<shallwe> eu olho muito youtube, tem tudo de lá
<Creto> o melhor do site Mente Binária é ler as Gafes que vemos e muitas vezes dizemos em Informática kkkkk
<Creto> se quiserem ler http://www.linuxmint.com.br/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?post_id=33149
<Pires_R> t
<G0> u
<BitFire> Ola pessoal!
<G0> Whoah
<G0> Você programa ?
<BitFire> Se eu programo ?
<G0> Mas é claro
<BitFire> kkkkkkkkkk
<BitFire> Sim sim sim!
<BitFire> Qual o problema ? rsrs
<G0> Ué, estou apenas perguntando
<G0> Programa em quê ?
<BitFire> c, c++ , php e java
<G0> Wtf
<G0> Como consegue gostar de Java ? hahah
<BitFire> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<BitFire> Eu gosto sim...ela eh muito boa!
<BitFire> mas a linguagem que mais gosto mesmo e c!
<G0> Prefiro Shell Script
<BitFire> shellscript eh massa mesmo!
<liberie> G0: legal faz algo e coloca em produção em shell script
<liberie> front end de uma loja etc..
<liberie> da hora heim kkkk
<G0> hahahah
<G0> Eu disse que acho legal, mas só para se mostrar
<G0> eoaheoah
<liberie> nota-se
<G0> Eu não consigo gostar nem de C, imagina Shell Script
<edenc> Isso não é verdade: http://www.linuxmint.com.br/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?post_id=33149
<edenc> Escrever HTML é programar sim
<edenc> Não é necessário haver estruturas de controle pra ser considerado programação
<edenc> Se fosse esse o caso, SQL não seria programação, nem prolog
<AsFelix> edenc: não, não é programar
<AsFelix> SQL não é programação, é banco de dados
<edenc> AsFelix: não segundo a ciência da computação clássica
<edenc> Dentro da teoria da computação, SQL é turing-complete
<G0> eh, galera ... acho que não devemos discutir se é ou não
<edenc> Não há discussão, você pode discordar da teoria da computação. Todo mundo tem esse direito.
<G0> Olha este link
<G0> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/145176/is-html-considered-a-programming-language
<edenc> A pergunta mais intrigante é: pra ser considerado programação, é preciso que a linguagem utilizada seja turing-complete?
<G0> Existem muitas divergencias
<edenc> Existe muita desinformação também
<AsFelix> edenc: ao modo leigo (bem a grosso modo): linguagem de programação serve para resolver algum problema. Você consegue somar 2 + 2 em html?
<edenc> AsFelix: é isso que define a atividade de programar?
<edenc> HTML é uma linguagem usada para ensinar um computador a exibir dados dentro de um navegador de internet: isso é programar
<edenc> Não vou nem entrar no mérito que javascript é um sub-conjunto de html
<G0> É, me parece que você tem razão
<edenc> "Generally, a programming language allows you to describe some sort of process of doing something"
<edenc> exibir dados num browser é "doing something"
<G0> edenc: Você poderia me indicar uma fonte para estudar Teoria da Computação ?
<edenc> Sim, só um instante
<Ari___> Boa Tarde Galera
<G0> Olá
<Ari___> eu tenho um ubuntu e instalei o ambiente apache, php e postres .....Tenho um IP publico como faço para ter acesso externo neste meu servidor ?
<G0> Você quer acesso remoto ?
<Ari___> não, só quero que as pessoas possam visualizar meu site no meu ambiente UBUNTU
<G0> Eu acho mais fácil buscar ajuda na sala #ubuntu
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém aí usa o gnucash?
<michel_> fiz uma atualizacao, e ao reiniciar o mouse e o teclado nao funciona mais.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<michel_> ???
<speeeeeeeedy> Tarde pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<speeeeeeeedy> estou com um probleminha no ubuntu
<speeeeeeeedy> fui cabeça dura e deixei só 10Gb de espaço pro ubuntu
<speeeeeeeedy> ai o meu HD lotou
<speeeeeeeedy> sempre estava de olho... passando janitor
<speeeeeeeedy> mas hoje nao sei q q houve e ele simplesmente lotouu
<speeeeeeeedy> e agora não consigo reiniciar ele
<speeeeeeeedy> :(
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<speeeeeeeedy> vlw!
<edenc> speeeeeeeedy: da boot por um livecd e usa o gparted pra aumentar a partição
<edenc> speeeeeeeedy: ou se for corajoso, da boot no modo rescue e usa o gparted por linha de comando pra fazer o mesmo
<speeeeeeeedy> vlw ednec
<speeeeeeeedy> fiz uma manobra e deu certo.. entrei pelo rescue e limpei com o tweak... consegui o folego que preciso pra liimpar aqui
<speeeeeeeedy> ;)
<speeeeeeeedy> a descobri um trem chato.... o Xchat no windoess só é free por 30 dias
<speeeeeeeedy> kkk
<speeeeeeeedy> chuoa windows
<speeeeeeeedy> mais uma ajuda... fiz umas maluquices e instalei o bitdefender no ubuntu
<speeeeeeeedy> nao ta funcionando direito... ele nao fica na listagem de programas  da central de programas do ubuntu
<speeeeeeeedy> para desinstalar.. simplesmente deleto?
<speeeeed> tarde!
<speeeeed> Boa noite
<speeeeed> como faço pra desinstalar os temas do unity?
<G0> eh
<G0> Deve ser da mesma maneira que você baixou, só que com 'remove' na frente (sudo apt-get remove ... )
<astroo-> ola
<speeeeed> hummm
<speeeeed> então na verdade acho q vem no ubuntu mesmo
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-01
<MrDarcy> yep
<Thales> Bem haja!
<astroo-> ola
<Thales> astroo-, viva
<Diego_> so novo no ubuntu
<Diego_> como eu instalo o  adap DWA-131
<Diego_> to levando um caldo legal
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> diz que chip e e que versao ubuntu tens
<astroo-> e da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Diego_> a versao do ubuntu e a mais recente , sobre o chip o que voce fala e o do adap
<astroo-> Diego_  ve se da ok no que dei no privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MarconM> bom dia
<astroo-> ola e ate
<junior> e ae galera
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<junior> alguem aqui ta usando o raspberry pi
<fangelo> Por favor, instalei o WinXP, o Ubuntu 13, e o Win7, nesta sequencia. Instalei o Ubuntu 13, para testa-lo e treinar a trabalhar com o Linux. Quando inicializo o PC, tenho acesso ao Gerenciador do Windows com as 03 opções de sistema operacional instaladas.  Acesso o WinXP e o Win7 normalmente, porém, ao tentar acessar o Ubuntu 13, vou direto para o prompt do GNU Grub version 2.00, e não sei como sair desta tela.  Já fiz vári
<fangelo> Como sair do prompt do Grub2 e acessar direto o modo grafico do Linux
<carom> Pessoal, Boa tarde !   POR FAVOR, alguem conhece algum programa pra ubuntu que ao ESCANEAR UM TEXTO ele possa ser EDITADO NO WRITER ???
<carom> Pra windows eu sei que tem alguns programas desse tipo... MUITO OBRIGADO
<edenc> carom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<edenc> São as opções out of the box
<carom> edenc: vou tentar, muito obrigado !
<edenc> de resto: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ocr+for+linux&t=canonical
<carom> Muito obrigado novamente...  nao sabia que o palavra chave era "OCR"   Thx
<EvilCorp_> !paste
<Ernandes> rs
<G0> ?
<eusz> amigos alguem pode me ajudar, como eu posso sinalizar para o grep ou fgrep que oq eu pedi pra ele buscar deve estar no fim da linha e nao em qualquer parte ?
<eusz> por exemplo devo fazer uma lista com os ips da rede que terminam com .200
<eusz> apenas termine com .200 e nao .200 em qualquer classe do ip
<eusz> tenho a lista com todos os ips da rede quero com
<eusz> tenho a lista com todos os ips da rede quero contar apenas quantos terminam com .200
<KurtKraut> eusz, Isso tem que ser com o grep, não com o fgrep pois exige expressão regular.
<eusz> KurtKraut to vendo aqui as expressoes
<eusz> vlw vou ver se consigo
<KurtKraut> eusz, Vamos ver se damos sorte. Me mostra uma linha de exemplo.
<eusz> 10.200.0.1
<eusz> 10.200.0.200
<eusz> dai ele teria que me mostrar apenas o 10.200.0.200
<eusz> na consulta
<eusz> sacou ?
<KurtKraut> eusz, Você deu sorte: grep ".200$" nomedoarquivo
<eusz> haha poxa vlw
<eusz> mas entao o $ fala oq ai
<KurtKraut> eusz, http://www.piazinho.com.br/download/expressoes-regulares-3-tabelas.pdf
<eusz> vlw
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> alguém de vocês está tendo problemas com o firefox , com ele fechando inesperadamente ?
<G0> Olá
<G0> Sim :/
<mirqui> que será isto?
<G0> Pelo menos o meu consome muita memoria RAM
<G0> E o meu PC não é dos mais fracos
<mirqui> vou dar uma olhada
<G0> Eh, tudo bem que só tenho 4 GiB
<mirqui> sim , muita memória , não é normal
<mirqui> o google é que faz isso
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<G0> Olá
<triunfu> ola pessoal
<triunfu> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<triunfu> baixei varios  umbunto tipoo big linux, 14.10 ...................... porem passo dvd e nao consigo abrir para formatar
<triunfu> em pc e aparece na area pronto para isntall
<triunfu> o q eu   posso  fazer amigos
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<triunfu> vaaleu obrigadooo
<Maninho> triunfu, nao entendi muito bem
<Maninho> vc baixou uma iso gravou no dvd, e nao consegue dar boot?
<triunfu> em outro computador ele ate aparece para installll
<Maninho> puts cai
<Maninho> tou compilando.....
<triunfu> maninho posso te explicar di novo ker tentar resolver
<Maninho> opa, nem vi mano acabou reiniciando do nada
<triunfu> ker teentar mannho
<G0> Quê ?
<Maninho> diga ae
<triunfu> baixei alguns linux .................... estao na area de trabalho
<triunfu> qdo eu gravo para o  dvd eles nao formatam
<triunfu> sabes pq
<Maninho> ok vamos por parte.
<G0> Como assim não formata ?
<Maninho> vc grava da boot carrega pede para particionar e da erro
<triunfu> nao nao
<triunfu> o  linux eu consigo gravar no dvd ate ai tdo  bem
<G0> Que linux ?
<Maninho> ok, gravou, vc consegue dar boot
<triunfu> qdo coloco o dvd gravado para formatar ele   nao     inicia a gravaçao ou formataçao
<triunfu> nao nao
<triunfu> nao consigo dar boot nao
<G0> Wtf, como você consegue gravar no DVD e depois não consegue iniciar a gravação ?
<Maninho> vc ja entrou no bios
<Maninho> setou a opções cd/dvd
<triunfu> sim no boot  ............. cd dvd
<Maninho> conferiu o md5 da iso
<triunfu> nao e a gravaçao e sim a formataçao
<triunfu> o q  é   md5  da isso
<Maninho> ele verifica a integridade da iso
<Maninho> mas e via usb pendrivers
<G0> md5 pode se referir a criptografia
<Maninho> as vez leitores dao problemas sofro isso todos os dias com maquinas de clientes
<Maninho> G0, http://linux.fe.up.pt/portal/docs/tutoriais/md5sum
<Maninho> so descrito para simples entendimento.
<triunfu> olha so ....................... mas pq  see pegar o msm   dvd e  levar em pc com  winds ele aparae prontto para  installl
<G0> Ué, mesmo assim pode ser considerado criptografia, não ?
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-02
<Maninho> triunfu, pode ser seu leitor
<G0> Whoah, fui enganado pelo wikipedia
<G0> http://ctankersley.com/2009/10/14/hashing-is-not-encryption/
<Maninho> triunfu, tem maquinas que mesmo no bios estar configurado, ele da da boot dae precisa acessar via F8 F9 F11 F12  ESC e por ai vai
<Maninho> ele da da boot // ele nao da boot
<triunfu> o signigica  dar   boot
<triunfu> ele   nao começa a formataçao
<Maninho> hmm
<triunfu> como eu posso fazer   para ele da boot
<triunfu> nao nao
<triunfu> isso e q  nao entendooo
<Maninho> vc ja formatou algum pc certo?
<triunfu> simm simm
<triunfu> o meu programa e o         big liunus eu adoro
<Maninho> blz, quando vc inicia o pc com o dvd, ele aparece algo ou apenas ja vai carregando o sistema operacional instalado ja
<Forsetes> Oii
<triunfu> porem agora ele ta dando pau todo meus
<triunfu> mes
<astroo-> ola
<triunfu> nao ano
<triunfu> nao
<triunfu> so aaaaparrece  q tem um  dvd  como  outro qualquer dvd
<Forsetes> posso ajudar?
<Maninho> triunfu, grava no pendriver
<triunfu> no pen drive    ai  eu nao   sei como    mudar   la  no boot  de cd  dvd  para o aceitar o  pen drive
<Forsetes> eu estava gravando kali e ubuntu no usb, e tava dando kernel corrompido, alguém sabe o que foi?
<Maninho> seu pc nao tem atalhos para o boot menu F8 F11 ou F12
<Forsetes> gravei no dvd msm..
<Maninho> verificou md5 Forsetes
<triunfu> tem    sim no  delete  quando  eu reinicieee
<Forsetes> não, puts agora que caiu a ficha.. k
<Forsetes> mas já instalei pelo dvd-r
<Maninho> triunfu, entao, prepara o boot e so formatar
<Forsetes> alguém assiste mr.robot? k
<triunfu> maninho tem varios opçoes na no boot....................................eu sei o dvc pq esta marcado
<triunfu> e  o  pen   drive
<triunfu> onde eu coloco do    intel  5  vc sabe
<Maninho> triunfu, tens skype, podes ir filmando?
<triunfu> como assim ir  firamndo
<Maninho> triunfu, para criar um pendriver bootavel basta seguir http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<Forsetes> triunfu sabes que usb tem que estar em primeiro lugar de boot em alguns casos se for dar boot pelo pen-drive
<Maninho> vc liga teu skype faz uma chamada comigo vou te orientando
<Forsetes> GENTE ASSISTA MR.ROBOT , vão amar!!
<Maninho> alguem ja estar a usar o kernel 4.X
<Forsetes> para atualizar o kernel no kali é a mesma coisa que no ubuntu alguém sabe me dizer?
<triunfu> maninho eu preciso baixar um ubuntu especifico  para o  pen drive ou e so colocar o  linux q eu ja baxei no  pen driveee
<Maninho> a mesma iso
<triunfu> e so colacar no pe drive entao e isso
<Maninho> Forsetes kali para mim é uma divindade muito respeitada :D :P...
<Maninho> isso triunfu vai seguindo a forma de criar boot no link q te passei
<Forsetes> para aqueles que tinha aquela duvida, sim são os mesmos comandos no kali
<triunfu> eu vou colocar 4 linux em  dvd e ficar   tentando  ate eu conseguir formatar
<Forsetes> Kali <3
<Forsetes> ãn? kk
<Maninho> triunfu, vai dar certo :) relaxa pega a iso do ubuntu coloca no pendriver e da boot e voila :D
<Maninho> Forsetes, hinduísmo
<triunfu> obrigado maninho ajudou  bastante um abraço
<Maninho> triunfu, relaxa mano...
<Maninho> enfim triunfu Forsetes namastê
<Maninho> preciso trabalhar flw
<Forsetes> KK Namastê
<Forsetes> até
<Mauro_> oi
<Mauro_> boa nooite
<Mauro_> tenho um pentium 4 processador 306 com 1.5 gb de ram
<Mauro_> e gostaria de instalar o Ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<Mauro_> qual a vers'ao recomendada
<astroo-> pensa no lubuntu ou xubuntu
<Mauro_> qual a diferen;a
<Mauro_> entre eles
<astroo-> gostos acho
<Mauro_> consigo usar facebook,
<Mauro_> pdf.planilhas
<Mauro_> slides do ppolwer ppoint
<Mauro_> ou similares
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Maninho> Mauro_ oque procuras?
<Mauro_> quero uma vers'ao do ubuntu que atenda minhas necessidades
<Mauro_> sou proffessor
<Mauro_> trabalho com planilhas
<Maninho> hmmmm qualquer uma
<Maninho> :D
<Mauro_> slides
<G0> Yeah
<Maninho> busque no google wps-office muito bom
<Mauro_> esta vers'ao lubuntu ou xubuntu
<Mauro_> [e rapida
<Maninho> vai depender mais do seu gosto
<Mauro_> onde encontro para baixar
<G0> Pode acreditar que mais rápido do que o Windows é
<G0> :p
<Maninho> Mauro_, da uma procuradinha no google,
<Maninho> vou tentar buscar um link para ti
<Mauro_> ok
<G0> Ué, me perdoe mas por que você não faz isto ? x_x
<Maninho> Mauro_, http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/09/traducao-do-wps-office-para-o-portugues.html
<Maninho> G0 buddha me solicitou que buscasse para ele, assim foi feito :D
<G0> Maninho: eoaheaoh
<G0> De qualquer forma, se algum programa não rodar, normalmente ele roda no Wine, certo ?
<Maninho> poucos precisa de wine...
<Maninho> desapego :D
<G0> Normalmente os novos usuários acostumados com o Windows fazem questão de usar um software que só rode em Windows, é complicado
<Mauro_> O ubuntu n'ao roda no pentium 4 tendo 1.5 gb de ram processador 306 e placa m'ao gigabyte ga 8i865gme-775
<Maninho> Mauro_, acredito que sim
<G0> Ué, se o Windows rodar eu creio que sim
<G0> Até porque o Linux em geral é bem mais leve
<G0> Hey Maninho, você sabe por que de usar o shred é uma má idéia ?
<G0> Shred é como um Security rm, ele sobrescreve no arquivo com bytes randômicos
<Maninho> man shred ira encontrar todas as informações que precise
<G0> Não, umas pessoas dizer que é ruim usar, eu quero saber o motivo
<G0> algumas ; dizem *
<Maninho> G0, nao vejo desta forma uso, sem problemas
<MarconM> Boa noite
<MarconM> que hoje é dia de luta \o
<MarconM> da nelaaaaaaaa Rondaaaaaaa
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> MarconM, q hrs é a luta?
<MarconM> xGrind| ja começou
<MarconM> foda que n posso assistir
<MarconM> to sem tv a cabo =X
<MarconM> bad man =(
<xGrind> só procurar canal combate na net o/
<Forsetes> heelo world! k
<Forsetes> hello´
<astroo-> re ola
<Forsetes> usuarios de kali linux?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Maninho> o.O up pro 15.10 fails srrsr
<Maninho> 15.10 bateria estava a 0:56 para acabar apos atualização foi para 1:48 O.o
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jeanlandim> Bom dida
<jeanlandim> dia*
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<jeanlandim> Tudo e você?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que no irc ?
<jeanlandim> Nada por enquanto.
<eduardo> help
<eduardo> ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> o firefox de vcs , como está ?
<barna> mirqui dando pau direto e reto!
<altenus> Olá pessoal. Qual serviço de armazenamento em nuvem vcs usam ? Eu uso o MEGA, mas depois do Kim Dotcom ter dito que ele não é mais securo, to procurando outro...
<KurtKraut> altenus, Você precisa começar a ligar um desconfiômetro para detectar golpes de marketing e publicidade no noticiário.
<altenus> Acha que pode ser uma jogada de marketing só pq o Kim tá fora do MEGA e quer abrir uma concorrente?
<KurtKraut> altenus, yeap.
<KurtKraut> altenus, Ele criou a empresa, sempre jurou de pé junto que ela era a mais segura. Agora ela não é mais e ele fará outra empresa?
<KurtKraut> altenus, Como a afirmação é impressionante e polêmica, ele conseguiu mídia mundial sem pagar 1 centavo de propaganda.
<altenus> KurtKraut, vc tá certo sobre isso. Toda mídia de informática tá falando sobre isso.
<altenus> KurtKraut, vou manter então o MEGA por enquanto então, vamos ver... rs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Celso> astroo-: ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xweaver> Hello World
<CherryPuffs> Oi
<CherryPuffs> Tá funcionando
<xweaver> Tá sim
<xweaver> hahahahah
<xweaver> ^
<PauloH> o site oficial do clamav antivírus é https://www.clamav.net/downloads ou não, tipo queria ele atualizado
<hggdh> PauloH: é este o site
<creto_> uhuhuh voltei
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Kryptic> Bom dia, galera
<skydragon> alguem sabe de um livro vom sobre honeypot
<hggdh> skydragon: nada em Portugues. Mas tem bastante via google (maioria em Ingles)
<skydragon> e q tudo que eu achei e bem vago
<hggdh> não vai ser muito diferente -- um honeypot é um sistema aberto
<skydragon> tenho que
<skydragon> estou fazendo um trabalho e queria sair do normal de honeypot
<skydragon> os cara nos trabalhos so fala que tem e ja as que tem e ja era
<skydragon> mas ai vlw
<hggdh> tem até tese de doutorado sobre honeypot. Lendo-as, ideias podem surgir
<skydragon> vou olhar aqui
<Cyberworld> alguem proderia me dizer como faço verificação de erro no disco pelo terminal ?
<hggdh> Cyberworld: usa-se fsck (veja 'man fsck'). ao iniciar-se o kernel via 'recovery', uma opção para checar todos os filesystems é apresentada.
<hggdh> Cyberworld: o filesystem deve estar desmontado para fsck funcionar direito
<Cyberworld> hggdh: vlw vou fazer isso aqui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
<amcorreia> Eu preciso, fazer uma query no mariadb
<nuno_nunes> eu nao trabalho com mariadb
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco
<nuno_nunes> amcorreia, veja isto: https://mariadb.com/kb/pt-br/a-mariadb-primer-01-intro/
<nuno_nunes> https://mariadb.com/kb/pt-br/comunidade-mariadb/
<nuno_nunes> espero que te ajude
<nuno_nunes> isto tambem: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/run-sql-query-directly-on-the-command-line/
<nuno_nunes> amcorreia, estas ai?
<amcorreia> nuno_nunes, estou sim
<nuno_nunes> viu o que mandei?
<amcorreia> é uma query específica...por exemplo. eu tenho uma tabela com PHASE e outra com termos.... eu preciso, listar para cada fase todos termos, só que pode ter mais de um termo por fase e eu preciso que fique em apenas uma linha
<amcorreia> sim, já passei do básico ;)
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nao trabalho com base de dados
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-03
<Colt> oi
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<t4nk205> olá
<t4nk205> alguém pode me ajudar
<t4nk205> estou com dificuldade em usar o inkscape com cmyk
<t4nk205> alguém já conseguiu resolver esse problema
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-06
<Guest51140> boa noite
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> boa anoite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> ola
<astroo-> ola
<__4nunn4k1> oal
<__4nunn4k1> ola
<__4nunn4k1> print("Hello")
<astroo-> ola
<Anansi> teste
<Anansi> tanks
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tjp_> Estou com o ubuntu 14.04, eu posso atualizar para o 16.04 ?
<nanga> tjp_, Como root, execute: apt-get dist-upgrade
<tjp_> nanga: É recomendado fazer esse procedimento, ou baixar e instalar ?
<nanga> tjp_, Nas vezes que usei o dist-upgrade em hosts com Debian ou Ubuntu, funcionou bem
<nanga> tjp_, Se estiver com receio, baixe a ISO, grave e use ela para atualizar seu sistema
<tjp_> nanga: Deixe-me perguntar outra coisa, estou com o Ubuntu 14.04 aqui, e o que achei estranho é Dash não abre através do Super. Pesquisei sobre, e fiz vários testes e não funcionou.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Al3xG0> o ubuntu 16 ja esta na versao estavel?
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, 16.04 sim.
<Geese_Howard> lol
<Geese_Howard>  https://wn.nr/hFSbRr
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa tarde
<PauloH> usei aqui o Clamav e ele encontrou Encontrado 7 possível ameaças (109359 arquivos verificado)
<PauloH> aqui está http://pastebin.com/eLhbn4fZ
<hggdh> PauloH: estes são arquivos do sistema (pacotes shim, grub-efi-amd64-signed, etc). Podem até ter sido comprometidos, verifique-os contra os originais. Mas... tenho dúvidas quanto a isto.
<hggdh> PauloH: procure, também, on-line
<hggdh> PauloH: creio que era isto. Não houve pergunta, logo...
<PauloH> era isso mesmo, mas aonde pego os original, pois esses pacotes foram atualizados então eles já não estão como no pendrive
<PauloH> Algumas pessoas talvez vão pensar pra quê scanear o linux com antivírus, mas eu gosto pra ter certeza que não tem nada, apesar de ser difícil de pegar, mas não impossível
<PauloH> Fiz o teste no vírus total e não deu nada, devo confiar nesse serviço
<Castilh0> achei que ninguem mais usava irc
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lobocode> Alguem ai manja bastante de shellscript pra me ajudar com um probleminha aqui?
<aedigital> lobocode,  pessoal do canal #bash
<aedigital> acho que poderia te ajudar
<hggdh> lobocode: põe tua dúvida, e vamos ver no que dá
<lobocode> hggdh: solucionei de outra maneira. Mas a duvida seria essa basicamente: quando eu executo echo passwd | sudo S adduser, consigo acessar o adduser através de um shellscript tranquilamente. Pois o -S do sudo passa o stdin escrito no echo. No entanto, se eu quiser usado echo passwd | sudo -S /home/user/script.sh  e dentro deste script existir um read
<lobocode>  -p "Digite algo: " teste; echo $teste , o stdin vai ser passado direto para o read do script e printar justamente ele o passwd
<lobocode> hggdh:  eu queria usar o stdin apenas para preencher a requisição sudo e executar o script sem que o stdin interfira na execução dele.
<hggdh> lobocode: bem, esperado... o stdin é direcionado ao pid
<hggdh> e o shell script *é* um pid
<hggdh> tens que re-direcionar o stdin do shell script para o comando que vai le-lo
<lobocode> acabei que optando por outra alternativa visto que echo passwd | sudo -S n é uma boa pratica
<lobocode> deixa tudo muito exposto
<hggdh> tem isto também :-)
<lobocode> hggdh: vc conhece alguma maneira de remover o usuário enquanto reboota o sistema?
<lobocode> usuario vitor deixará de existir no próximo reboot do sistema, por exemplo
<lobocode> e estou logado nele
<hggdh> a única forma é colocar um rc.local para fazer isto
<lobocode> hggdh: mas se eu poder um deluser vitor dentro do rc.local, ele n vai pedir senha de root?
<lobocode> ou ele assume que já a tem?
<hggdh> lobocode: o rc.local roda como root
<lobocode> perfeito então :)
<lobocode> hggdh:  /etc/init.d/rc.local ou /etc/rc.local?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :]
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<merlim> ola
<astroo-> ola
<lorival> boa noite, estou tentando instalar a Steam no meu ubuntu e apesar de instalá-lo não está rodando
<astroo-> ola
<lorival> alguém pode ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lorival> certo
<lorival> quando eu clico no ícone p/ executar, abre o terminal pedindo p/ instalar 3 pacotes, eu digito a senha e coloco p/ rodar, mas dá erro no final
<lorival> qnd eu fecho ele fala q precisa deste pacote: libc.so.6
<astroo-> agora e ter paciencia e alguma sorte
<lorival> vlww
<xGrind> hggdh, atualize o chanserv. Ubuntu 16.10 não é mais suportado
<hggdh> xGrind: feito, obrigado
<xGrind> ^^
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e aedigital , tudo bem :) ?
<aedigital> mirqui,  opa buenas
<aedigital> blz aqui
<mirqui> que bom ,qui tbm tudo bem grçs  deus :
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> opa met tc está flhndo
<mirqui> falhnado
<mirqui> falhando
<aedigital> rs
<mirqui> tbm , nunca mandei olhrar  parte de tc
<aedigital> ta na hora de trocar pelo visto
<mirqui> trocar o tc
<mirqui> o notebook é bom
<aedigital> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-30
<argusbr> qual e a interface oficial do 18.04 LTS
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> argusbr: Gnome
<hggdh> (para Ubuntu)
#ubuntu-br 2018-07-31
<argusbr> qual interface mais proxima do xfce4
<hggdh> argusbr: xubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-03
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ae aee :) , como vai vc ?
#ubuntu-br 2019-07-30
<ruffleS> boa tarde. alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar um AP wireless para meu negócio com uma página de autenticaçãço para os clientes?
<ruffleS> algum software já pronto?
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-02
<philip> Minha central ubuntu nao esta abrindo,o que pode ser e como eu corrijo isso?
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-03
<fuentesbr> boa tarde a todos... to me perguntado se alguém ainda usa IRC
<fuentesbr> to me achando meio velhaco
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-04
<fuentesbr> Boa Tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-27
<Celso> Boa Tarde!
<salaam> Boa tarde!
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-28
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<pekman> boa tarde
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-29
<salaam> Bom dia comunidade
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-30
<Celso> Bom dia!
<raf> Bom dia
<Celso> A coisa tá feia aqui na minha cidade
<Celso> cidade foi atacada durante a madrugada
<hggdh> ?
<Celso> hggdh: 40 ladrões invadiram a cidade ontem as 23:30 e roubaram 3 bancos.Tem policia pra dedel aqui.
<Celso> troca de tiro das 23:30 até 3:40 da madrugada.
<rafael> Qual a cidade?
<hggdh> ugh!
<Brainium> boa tarde
<Brainium> rafael: provavelmente botucatu
<Brainium> está em todo lugar
<Celso> Botucatu
<Celso> a cidade tá lotada de policia
<Celso> nunca tinha ouvido tantos tiros como nessa madrugada
<Celso> vou trocar de assunto ,porque é offtopic
<Celso> desculpas
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9hGvdMvDEg
#ubuntu-br 2020-07-31
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-01
<Celso> bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-02
<Celso> Boa tarde!
